# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  غلا (رواايه تجنن لاتفوتكم)

## وعود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــــه
أنقل لكم روايه وأتمنى انها تعجبكم ولاتحرموني من آرائكم.. 


اترككم الحين مع ابطال القصه وهم:
(غلا):بنت في قمه الروعه والجمال تمتلك اجمل الوصايف بيضا وشعرها اسود طويييل،عمرها 17 سنه يتيمه من وعت على الدنيا،ربت بالاول فالكويت عند اهل امها ومن بعدها رجعت لقطر لاهل ابوها لانهم شافوا ان هم اولى،ربتها يدتها ويدها وتدخل عمها(سعــد) هم فتربيتها كان سنه صغير لكن حبها حييييييل وتعلق فيها

(سعود):عمها يكبر ابوها بكم سنه عصبي لكن مو وايد بس كلمته دايمآ هي الي ماشيه يعني كن فيكون عنده ولدين بس (خالد23،عمر17)متزوج من وحده تقرب له (لطيفه) كانت مزاااجيه ومزاجها فيه نوع من التمرد
عيالهم كانو عكسهم صج خالد في منتهى الرومانسيه الممزوجه بالعبط 
وعمر شخصيته تجذبك من اول كلمه له...

(عاليه):رفيجة غلاا واختها وصديقة دررررررررربها من صغرتهم كانت بيوتهم جنب بعض ومايلعبون الا مع بعض

~اترككم مع القصه~


.*الجزء الأول.*

غلا بدارها تدرس لاخر امتحان عليها صارت الحين بالصف الثالث الثانوي اي اخر مرحله دراسيه ولازم تشد حيل حيلها عشان تجيب اعلى نسبه كان امتحان لغه انجليزيه وهي وايد شاطره فيه تحس بالتفاهه قاعده تدرس شي صامته سكرت كل شي وطلعت للصاله تشوف وين عمها سعد طلعت ومالقت غير عمتها تغريد تدرس ولدها الصغير علي
تغريد: وخمسه × خمسه كم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علي: عشششششششششره
تغريد تضربه بالفاين: خمسه وعشريييييييييييين ياكلببببببببببب
علي:زيييييين يمه والله كنت بقوله بس نسيت
تغريد: ايه هاي حالتنا احنا...تلتفت لغلا..:ها غلا خلصتي؟
غلا:اي من زمان...عمي سعد وينه؟
تغريد:مادري عنه والله
راحت غلا قعدت بالصاله المسكره تشوف التلفزيون وهي تتعشى
دخل عليها عمه سعد:ها غلااي بروحها؟
غلاا:هلاا عمي..شوفة عينك لاانيس ولا ونيس
سعد:هاهاهاهاها ودراكولا وين راح؟
غلا:عمممممممي لاتقول عن نفسك دراكولا
سعد:حاضر..المهم انا ربعي بيمرون علي الحين.تبين شي؟
غلا:سلامتك عمي وحدك الساعه 10 ونص ان مارجعت افتن عليك ترا
سعد:حشى مرتي مو بنت اخوي
غلا:انت تتمنى
سعد:ههههههههههههههههههه صح صح يلا سلام
غلا:الله وياك.........خلصت عشا وقعدت تاكل ايس-كريم..شافت الساعه توها 7 ونص اكيد عاليه خلصت شالت السماعه وضربت على الرقم
ترررن ترررررن
جا راشد اخوها يشيله..بصوته المبحوح: الووو !
غلا انسطلت: الوو السلام عليكم
راشد:عليكم السلام ياهلا..
غلا:موجوده عاليه؟
راشد:اي لحظه الشيخه....يسد بيده مع انه صوته مسموع:عاليييييه ياعالييييييييييييييه
عاليه:هلاااااااااااا..
راشد:تليفون تعالي..
جات عاليه وشلته:هلا غلوي
غلا:يالساحره شدراج؟
عاليه:من مأذيني بتليفوناته غيرج؟
غلا صدقت:صج اوكي يلا باي(((على طول سكرت))) 
توتوتوتتتتتت
اراويها ‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****هههههههههه 
رجع سعد وراح لغلا
سعد:غلا باجر بيجي اخوي سعود ترا
غلا تصرقعت:خير صاير شي؟
سعد:علمي علمج قال يبي يشوفج انتي
غلا انصب قلبها:اوكي
وراحت نامت وفبالها الف سؤال وشك

ياتررررى شبيصير باجر لغلا؟؟وبالمدررسه شلون المواجهه؟؟وشقصة العم سعود اللي طلب شوفتها خصيييصآ؟؟؟


صحت غلا على صوت المنبه اللي بط راسهاا ودشت الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه) خلصت ولبست وتعدلت للمدرسه ونزلت لقت عمتها تغريد وعيالها يتريقون وعمها سعد
راحت قعدت عند عمها عصب ماسلمت
سعد:ها غلا ششعورج بآخر يوم امتحاااان؟
غلا:الله يوفقنا عمممممممممممممي
سعد:ههههههه موفقه انشالله..
صخوا وقعدوا ياكلون جات فاطمه البنت العود لتغريد كانت بمدرسه انجليزيه واغلب حجيها انجليزي ومنغره بحالها (على شنو مادري؟)
فاطمه:هاااااااااااي
سعد بعصبيه:وعليكم السلاام ياهانممممممم
فاطمه افتشلت:اوه
تغريد:الناس تسلم مب تقول هاي
فاطمه وهي مبحلقه عينها لسقف:سووووو؟
تغريد:الناي لله
سعد:ماعليج اختي كملي كملي 
خلصو ومن بعدها كلٍ قام لشغله0000
رجعت غلا من المدرسه وهي ميييييييته اناسه انها خلصت امتحانات وافتكت اخيرآ،،،اول ماوصلت حذفت روحها على السرير ونااااااااااااااااامت،رجع سعد عمها على الغدا وراح غرفتها فتحها لقاها نايمه ماحب يصحيها خلاها نايمه،غلا قامت قريب المغرب توها قايمه الا تدخل عمتها تغريد
تغريد:ها غلا خلصتي مبروك
غلا:هههه الله يبارك فيج عمتي
تغريد بارتباك:يلا لبسي سعود تحت ينطرج
غلا تناست جزئيآ سالفة عمها سعود:هاا! اي اوكي ثواني واجهز
لبست غلا جلابيه بيضا فيها رسمات بالمخمل الاسود لمت نص شعرها وخلت الباقي مفتوح...
نزلت لعمامها ولقت يدتها وياهم..سلمت ولصقت بعمها سعــــــــد
سعود:ها ياغلا خلصتي امتحاناتج؟
غلا بخوف:اي عمي اليوم
سعود:ايه مبروك مبروك،،ومتى النتايج؟
غلا:بعد اسبوعين انشالله
سعود:اي وياعمر ولدي انتي
غلا ماتعرف عمر نغزها سعد: اي صح صح عمي
تموا ساكتين 
سعود:زين يايمه انا اليوم باخذ غلا وياي
غلا انصدمممممممت
سعد لف وجهه عنها
امه:وين بتاخذها غلا بيتها هني..
سعود:تعيش عندي يمه احسن هني انتو نص اليوم لاهيين عنها
سعد:بس انت عندك خالد وعمر وين تاخذها ياسعود؟ ريايل وهي غريبه عليهم
سعود:سبع ثمك غريبه على عيال عمهااااا..يلا ياغلا اخر الاسبوع ابيج عندي
طلع سعود وغلا ماتت صياح عند عمها سعد:عمي الله يخليييييييييييك شلون اروح،عمي تكفى كلمه(تروح ليدتها)..يمه كلمييييييييييه
اليده:يايمه سعود راسه حصــــى مانقدر له وانا قبل لاتييين حاولت وياه لكن مامنه فايده
غلا استسلمت وراحت دارها تصييييييييح وكلت عاليه وقالت لها
سكروا من بعض وعاليه تحاجي امها
عاليه:يما غلاا بياخذها عمها وتعيش عنده
ام راشد:ياهالمسكينه الله يعينها
عاليه ان

سعد كان قاعد ويااامه يحاول فيها على ان غلا ماتطلع من هالبيت لكن لاهي ولا ولدها سعد صوتهم مسموع عند سعود..
صعد سعد لغلا ولقاها بدارها مطفيه الليتات وكتفيه بنور الابجورات بس ومتكوره على كرسي بدارها وتصييييييييييييييح من كل قلبها 
سعد يمسح على راسها:ليش غلااي تصيح؟
غلا ترفع عيونها وهي مختفيه من كثر الصيااح:عمممممممممممي(تلم عليه وتصييح)
سعد انكسر خاطره:بس ياغلا ليش هالدمووع..مسحيهم يلا..غاليين علي ماتدرين يعني؟
غلا:عمي واللي يسلمممممممك مابي اروح هناك،عمي مرته انت ماتعرف طبعها انا ماتكيف وياها انا مكيفه حياتي كلها هني واللي يسلم راسك ياعمي مابي اروح
سعد:ياغلا اذا ماسوينا طلب سعود ماندري شنو نتايجه علينا،انا مب مخليج كلش كل يوم باجيج وبغثج مثل هني واكثر
غلا تمسح دموعها:اييه..
سعد:يلا انا بروح وبرجع تبين شي؟
غلا:سلامتك...
سعد سلام..وسكر الباب من وراه
غلا قعدت تفكر ((لو انا مب يتيمه جان مو هذا حاالي عاله على عماامي كل سنه فبيت،شهالمهزززله،افففففف)
تسبحت ونامت
- ثاني يوم -
صحت غلا على صوت عمتها تغريد
تغريد:غلاا حبيبتي يلا قومي..
غلا بكل نعومه:هلاا عمتي
تغريد:سعد قالي اقعدج يبيج..هو راح يتسبح
غلا:انشالله..ثواني وانزل
تغريد:يلا لاتبطين عليه
غلا:اوكي
قامت غلا وتسنعت ونزلت لعمها سعد على انها بتاكل لها شي على الصبح وهي نفسها منسسسسسسسسسسده
سعد: يه يه يه شهالجمال شهالحلاه
غلا:هههههههههههههه ياعيارتك ياعمي
سعد:الصراحه الصراحه طالع ياسعد ولا اجكر رجل فهالكون
غلا وتغريد اللي كانت واقفه بعيد تعدل شعرها:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..تغريد..الله يقطع ابليسك يا سعد
سعد:شفيكمممم عادي الصراحه حلوه ترا
غلا:ههههههههههههههه
سعد:شفتي شلون احلى وانتي شاقه حلجج مب دموعج اربع اربع
غلاا:عممممممممي عاد
سعد:خلاص بنجب..صج ترى بكره بنروح بيت سعود
غلا رجعت للي هي فيه وطالعت الارض:اي اوكي
سعد:يلا عاااااااااد انا عازمج على طلعه معتبره اليوم
غلا: على وين عممي؟
سعد:سبرايييييييز
غلا:هاهاهاها ياخطير ياسعد 
سعد:ماكو احتررام هين..روحي بدلي وبحذفج عند السفاره الامريكيه صبري علي وبحط لافته مشاركه في تنظيم القاعده
غلاا:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههه حشى عليك ثواني واجهز مو تشرد
سعد:يلا يلا بسرعه بعد لين العشره..........واحد..تسعه..عشره..خلاص بمشي انا
غلا:عممممممممممممممممممممي
سعد: زين زين
(راحت غلا وياعمها سعد للمول واحد من المجمعات في قطر وتشرت من كل شي لها ولعمها سعد وسعود حتى مرته لطيفه ووعيالهم خالد و عمر وبعدها تغدوا فالاوبرا ورجعوا البيت)
================================================== ============================================
اليوم هو اخر يوم لغلا فبيت جدها قاعده تسكر شناطها هي معزومه عند رفيجتها عاليه بيوصلها عمها وبيروح يقط اغراضها فبيت سعود ويرجع على الثمان ياخذها
لبست غلا بدي فيروزي وتنوره مخصره عنابيه غامقه طويله وكانت ملفلفه شعرها تكحلت وحطت جلوس خفيف تكشخت ونزلت
وهي طالعه كانت فاطمه توها داشه
فاطمه:هاي
غلاا:اهلين
فاطمه:يقولون خلاص بتطلعين فروم هيير
غلا:اي بخفف عليكم
فاطمه:والله كنتي وناسه صج ماكان في بينا شي بس انتي كيوت girl
غلا ابتسمت وسلموا على بعض وطلعت غلا

كسر خاطرها صج عليها
فتحت عاليه الباب تستقبل رفيجتها غلا 
عاليه:هلا وغلاااااا 
غلا: هلا فيج (وسلموا على بعض)
عاليه:تفضلي...
قعدت عاليه وغلا فالصاله كانت شوي مفتوحه سولفو وشوي الا راشد مار من برع بس مو منتبه لهم كلش كان شايل اخوه (نايف) الصغير ويلاعبه
عاليه:ها غلووي..شخبار عمج سعود؟
غلا:إيييه والله مايندرى عنه ياعاليه..الله يعينا انا بطلع من عندج سيده لهم
عاليه:لا انشالله كل شي بيعجبج 
غلا: انشالله...
...جات ام عاليه وسلمت على غلا وقعدت شوي وياهم من بعدها راحت وياعيالها الباقيين بيت اهلها وخلت راشد يوصلها ويرجع لاخته...
قعدت غلا وعاليه يسولفون ويهذرون من بعدها قامو يتعشون وغلا جنت على اكلهم كانت صج يوعاانه وقضت عليه
على الساعه ثمان جاها عمها سعد وودعت رفيجتها وصاحت وعاليه تهدي فيها،بعدها تغشت وطلعت
فالسياره كان الصمت سايد على غلا وعمها وسعد يبي يلطف الجو لكن يحس بشي واقف في بلعومه على سالفة غلا
سعد: هاا انشالله استانستي غلاا؟
غلا: اي حمدالله..
سعد:حمدالله..ويرجع يسكت..
غلا: عمي..!
سعد: سمي..
غلا:عمي اذا رحت بيت عمي سعود بتخليني؟
سعد:افاا يابنت اخوي،،انا اخليج،شلون اقدر،انتي بنتي ماخليج لو شيصير
غلا:انزين بتنزل وياي؟
سعد وهو يدش بالسياره الحوش الوسييييييع لبيت اخوه سعود:اكييييييييييد
غلا ارتاحت شوي من هم اول مقابله لها وابتسمت بكل حزن
بيت العم سعود كان كبييييييييير وحوشه وسيع بانيه على 3 اراضي البيت الكبير بالنص وعلى اليمين مخلي الارض لبيت خالد لما يتزوج واليسار بيت عمر هم لما يعرس،كان البيت جناااااااااان وتصميمه على الهيئه الرومانيه يعني البيت تشغله العواميد
دخلت غلا وهي متمسكه فعمها البيت من الداخل كان ولاا احلـــــــــــى الاثاث الراقي شاغل كل البيت والديكور الحلو فكل مكان وريحة الدخون والعود والطيب تفووح من كل زاويه..
دخلت ومشوا ماسمعو الا صوت العم سعود المليان هيبه يهلي من بعيد وهو يمشي لهم: هلا هلا حياك ياسعد..
سلم سعد على اخوه وغلا باست راسه ودخلو سلمت على لطيفه وكان عمر قاعد بس هي ماعرفته،قعدوا 
سعود:هذا ولدي ياغلا عرفتيه ؟
غلا ابتسمت..سعد رد :اكيد شلون ماتعرفه..شحالك ياعمرر؟
عمر وهو متسبه من كل عقله فجمال غلا: بخير حمدالله..
(عمرر من دخلت غلا وهو يطالع فيها بياكلها بعيونه،شاف بنات بقطر لكن بربع من جمال غلا ولابيشوف كانت صج مبينه حلوه بهاليوم)
تموا يسولفون وغلا تبتسم لكل من يكلمها دون ماترد وعمر ينسطل اكثرررررررررر..
سعد: خلاص عيل اخليكمم..غلا تقوي من مسكتها..وتطالعه بعيون كلها توسل
غلا: وين عمي،خلك بعد شوي..
سعد: خلاص حبيبتي وراي دوام بكره نسيتي؟
غلا: الله يخليك عمي شوي تكفى
سعود:خلاص ياغلا خليه باجر وراه دوام..
غلا استسلمت ونزلت عينها فالارض من الرهبه اللي تكنها بداخلها لعمها سعود وقالت بصوت مليان خوف:حاضر
مسح على راسها سعد وراحو كلهم وياه لعند الباب قبل لايطلع حب راس غلا وطلع وغلا تنشف دموعها عشان لايشوفونها..
قعد معاهم العم سعود يمكن 10 دقايق من بعدها استأذن منعزم على عشا 
لطيفه:ها غلا حبيبتي تعشيتي ولا تبين نحط لج شي تاكلينه؟
غلا بخوف:لا كلت
قعدوا فصمت وعمر لين الحين ماشال عينه عنها وكل شوي تطيح عينها بعينه بس هي تقول لا يمكن صدف صج هي انعجبت فوسامته كان صج وسيم ملامحه حاااااده كل شي فيه يلفت بطريقه واضحه



فتحت عاليه الباب تستقبل رفيجتها غلا 
عاليه:هلا وغلاااااا 
غلا: هلا فيج (وسلموا على بعض)
عاليه:تفضلي...
قعدت عاليه وغلا فالصاله كانت شوي مفتوحه سولفو وشوي الا راشد مار من برع بس مو منتبه لهم كلش كان شايل اخوه (نايف) الصغير ويلاعبه
عاليه:ها غلووي..شخبار عمج سعود؟
غلا:إيييه والله مايندرى عنه ياعاليه..الله يعينا انا بطلع من عندج سيده لهم
عاليه:لا انشالله كل شي بيعجبج 
غلا: انشالله...
...جات ام عاليه وسلمت على غلا وقعدت شوي وياهم من بعدها راحت وياعيالها الباقيين بيت اهلها وخلت راشد يوصلها ويرجع لاخته...
قعدت غلا وعاليه يسولفون ويهذرون من بعدها قامو يتعشون وغلا جنت على اكلهم كانت صج يوعاانه وقضت عليه
على الساعه ثمان جاها عمها سعد وودعت رفيجتها وصاحت وعاليه تهدي فيها،بعدها تغشت وطلعت
فالسياره كان الصمت سايد على غلا وعمها وسعد يبي يلطف الجو لكن يحس بشي واقف في بلعومه على سالفة غلا
سعد: هاا انشالله استانستي غلاا؟
غلا: اي حمدالله..
سعد:حمدالله..ويرجع يسكت..
غلا: عمي..!
سعد: سمي..
غلا:عمي اذا رحت بيت عمي سعود بتخليني؟
سعد:افاا يابنت اخوي،،انا اخليج،شلون اقدر،انتي بنتي ماخليج لو شيصير
غلا:انزين بتنزل وياي؟
سعد وهو يدش بالسياره الحوش الوسييييييع لبيت اخوه سعود:اكييييييييييد
غلا ارتاحت شوي من هم اول مقابله لها وابتسمت بكل حزن
بيت العم سعود كان كبييييييييير وحوشه وسيع بانيه على 3 اراضي البيت الكبير بالنص وعلى اليمين مخلي الارض لبيت خالد لما يتزوج واليسار بيت عمر هم لما يعرس،كان البيت جناااااااااان وتصميمه على الهيئه الرومانيه يعني البيت تشغله العواميد
دخلت غلا وهي متمسكه فعمها البيت من الداخل كان ولاا احلـــــــــــى الاثاث الراقي شاغل كل البيت والديكور الحلو فكل مكان وريحة الدخون والعود والطيب تفووح من كل زاويه..
دخلت ومشوا ماسمعو الا صوت العم سعود المليان هيبه يهلي من بعيد وهو يمشي لهم: هلا هلا حياك ياسعد..
سلم سعد على اخوه وغلا باست راسه ودخلو سلمت على لطيفه وكان عمر قاعد بس هي ماعرفته،قعدوا 
سعود:هذا ولدي ياغلا عرفتيه ؟
غلا ابتسمت..سعد رد :اكيد شلون ماتعرفه..شحالك ياعمرر؟
عمر وهو متسبه من كل عقله فجمال غلا: بخير حمدالله..
(عمرر من دخلت غلا وهو يطالع فيها بياكلها بعيونه،شاف بنات بقطر لكن بربع من جمال غلا ولابيشوف كانت صج مبينه حلوه بهاليوم)
تموا يسولفون وغلا تبتسم لكل من يكلمها دون ماترد وعمر ينسطل اكثرررررررررر..
سعد: خلاص عيل اخليكمم..غلا تقوي من مسكتها..وتطالعه بعيون كلها توسل
غلا: وين عمي،خلك بعد شوي..
سعد: خلاص حبيبتي وراي دوام بكره نسيتي؟
غلا: الله يخليك عمي شوي تكفى
سعود:خلاص ياغلا خليه باجر وراه دوام..
غلا استسلمت ونزلت عينها فالارض من الرهبه اللي تكنها بداخلها لعمها سعود وقالت بصوت مليان خوف:حاضر
مسح على راسها سعد وراحو كلهم وياه لعند الباب قبل لايطلع حب راس غلا وطلع وغلا تنشف دموعها عشان لايشوفونها..
قعد معاهم العم سعود يمكن 10 دقايق من بعدها استأذن منعزم على عشا 
لطيفه:ها غلا حبيبتي تعشيتي ولا تبين نحط لج شي تاكلينه؟
غلا بخوف:لا كلت
قعدوا فصمت وعمر لين الحين ماشال عينه عنها وكل شوي تطيح عينها بعينه بس هي تقول لا يمكن صدف صج هي انعجبت فوسامته كان صج وسيم ملامحه حاااااده كل شي فيه يلفت بطريقه واضحه

ياترررررررررررررررررى شخاش بكره لغلا؟ اذا حابين تعرفون انتظروني فجزئي الجديد

----------


## تاج

في انتظار التكملة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مبين انها روووعه

بإنتظار الجديد من احداث القصه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وعود

مشكورين الله يعطيكم العافية تاج / شمعة تحترق..
اسعدتموني بمروركم..

----------


## وعود

*انفتح باب الصاله بدخلة الولد الكبير للعم سعود وهو خالد طبعآ خالد هذا ولا حد من عايلتهم كلها وصل لدرجة وسامته،كانت عيونه كبااااااار وحواجبه مقرونه وممتده وخشمه سليل واسمر وطويل جتوفه عراض كانت ملامحه حلووووه ولو انه لفظ حلوه ماستعمل للرجال بس زينه مستعصي وماله تعبير 
المهم دخل خالد ومعاه ابوه وكانت غلا توها نازله لابسه جلابيه عنااابيه غامقه ولافه شيلتها وقاعده حذا لطيفه عمر كان صاعد لداره وغلا نازله قعد يطالعها لين مانزلت من على الدري وهي تقول فباله( شفييييييه؟ )
عمر فباله لا ومطنشه بعد..هين)
دخلت غلا وانصدمت من خالد [ابييييه شنو ذي،في واحد حلو جي! واااي صج يهبل]..سوت روحها انها كلش يعني ماشافت شي وهي من داخلها تبي تقعد بس تتمنظر فيه..
ماانكر لكم ان خالد عجبته نعومة غلا وجاذبية ملامحها بس قال عادي توني شايفها باجر اتعود بس صج عجبته عيونها كانت حلووووووه ووناعسه ووسيعه تعجبه هالعيون هو بشكل جنوني
سعود يصاصر خالد...خالد:هلا وغلا ببنت عمي،نورتي بيتناااا
غلا تخسبقت (ويه من انا،يحلوووك): تسلم..
خالد:انا خالد عرفتيني ولا لاء؟
غلا ابتسمت بخجل ونزلت عينها فالارض
خالد فباله يحليلهاااا والله تونس...:المهم يبا ليدي تلوفي انا رايح انام تامروني بشي؟!
غلا ماتت على عبطه
لطيفه:امك انا شنو ليدي تلوفي...(لطيفه كانت صغيره بالسن يعني اللي يشوفها هي وخالد ولدها يظنهم اخوان)
خالد يطق جتفها:يلا عاد يماا لاتتدلعين..
سعود بعصبيه:خالـــــــــــد
خالد تصرقع:سم يبا..!
سعود:مانبي شي روح نام عشان لاتتأخر باجر
خالد يلتفت لغلا ويشوفها بنظره تقطع القلب:شفتي غلا مايبوني،،إيييه لي الله اروح انام انا تصبحون على خير
الكل:وانت من اهله
قعدو شوي يسولفون وغلا تثاوبت وقالت بتروح تنام
مشت غلا تشوف البيت بعد ماورتها لطيفه كل زاويه فيه واختارت غرفه يم مكتب عمها باخر الممر وغرفة خالد وعمر باول الممر المعاكس لها،،شافت ان محد فالممر والشيله كانت مظايقتها توها بتفصخها الا تشوف عمر متسند على طوفة الممر الفاصل بين غرفتها ومكتب ابوووه
غلا طاح قلبها من مكانه..شفيه واقف جي؟..بسم الله توها بتروح تدش الغرفه يحط ايده بالعرض يمنعها
غلا ماتت تبي تكفخه باقرب شي عندها...بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

غلا:..............
عمر وهو مرفع حاجب:وين رايحه؟
غلا:هني.....داري
عمر:وشيأكد لج انها دارج؟
غلا:قالت لي خالتي
عمر مستانس يحب ساعات يكون نذل:يييه هاي داري الله يهدااج
غلا لفت عنه وهي شوي وتصيييييح
عمر انتبه شسوووى فالبنت توها ماكملت 24 ساعه فالبيت جي يسوي فيها،،قام يناديها:غلا...غلا
غلا تسرع بمشيتها عنه شوي الا هو ناط جدامها يبي يوقفها بس مايبي يلمسها:غلا وقفي تكفيييييييين
غلا وهي منزله عينها بالارض:نعمممم؟
عمر:اسف والله ماكان قصدي اسوي جي بس حبيت امزح والظاهر صج انا مزحي ثقيل 
غلا:لا عادي
عمر:زين وين رايحه الحين؟
غلا:بشوف خالتي ابي دار انام فيها..
عمر:دااري افا عليج (يغمز لها) هاهاهاها اقصد دارج قبل التحرررررريف
غلا ضحكت شوي:ههــهه
عمر:اسف مره ثانيه واسمحي لي
غلا:حصل خييييير
وراحت غلا دارها تسبحت ونامت راحت فسااااابع نومه من زود التعب وخالد صلى له ركعتين وقعد شوي على النت بس بعدها تملل ونام اما عمرررررر هيهاات وهيهاات ينام غلا من قلب شغلت تفكيره وهو يقول يمكن لاني صغير واحسها مثل اختي وافكار تجي وتروووووح وهو يبي يشيلها عن باله بس هي تطري عليه غصب
الصبح الكل قام وتجمع على طاولة الاكل عدا غلاا استحت وقالت انها تعبانه وماشبعت نوم العم سعود تنرفز وعمر ماكان يبي هالحركه تصييير استانس عليها وايد خالد تريق ع السريع وراح شغله والعم سعود بعد راح شغله 
الضحى عمر راح داره هو كان رسااام عجيييب قعد يشخط بالطول والعرض زهقاااااااان غلا هالحزه قامت لبست وتكشخت ونزلت قعدت تسولف وياخالتها وتريقت ورجعت لها كانت قاعده وياها بالدار ومطيحه الشيله وكانت اول مره خالتها تشوف شعرها كان غلييييييييييييييييييظ بشكل مو طبيعي وناعم عجبها وايد 
غلا:خالتي
لطيفه:هلا
غلا:من اكبر انا ولا عمر
لطيفه:عمر..أكبر منج بسبع شهور بالظبط
غلا:اااااااااااها
ابتسمت لها غلا وطلعت عنهاا
-------------------------*



*مر على غلا اسبوع و3 ايام فبيت العم سعود وعمها سعد كان يوميآ يجيها يقعد ساعه كامله ويطلع وكانت كل مايطلع تتعلق فيه تترجاه مايطلع بس هو كان يهديها ويطلع 
كانو كلهم متجمعين بعد صلاة العصر فالصاله يشوفون الـ T.v ويسولفون
سعود:متى تبون نروح الزرع؟
خالد:بااااااااااااجر يبه فجر الله 
سعود:خاااالد اثقل
خالد:شفيك يبا ششايفني 
لطيفه:سعود شفيك على خالد
خالد يتدلع بالعماله ويروح لامه وهي فاتحه اياديها له اونها بتلمه:شفتي يماااااااااا كله لاعنين خيري
عمر:وااااااااااااااااك واك واك مسكييييييييييييييييين ملعون خيره
خالد يحذفه بالفاين:انجب انت
عمر:هين ياخلود
سعود:وتاليتها يعنييييييي؟
عمر وخالد انجبو
لطيفه:نروح عقب باجر احسن عشان نرجع قبل النتايج بيوم تطالع عمر
عمر:اي والله النتايج P:
خالد:ها غلويه كم متوقعه نسبتج؟
غلا:ماادري على الله
خالد: كم جبتي فنص الكورس؟
غلا:جبت 93%..
خالد:ماشالله..لالا احسن من هاللي عندنا بالدززززززززززز ينجح
غلا:ههههه يعني انا اللي كلش
عمر:اي كلش
تموا يضحكون وبعدها كل راح داره 
ثاني يوم بعد العشا غلا كانت مشغله اغنية (غاليه) لكاظم الساهر وترتب اغراضها بشنطه سبور سماويه وعليها ررسمة بنت بالفولك الوردي بكل تدرجااته...
انطق الباب............
غلا:مــــــــــــــن؟
عمر بخجل:اا..اناا عمر..
غلا:لحظه..تلبس شيلتها..وتقصر على صوت المسجل
افتحت الباب وعمر انبهرر اول مره يشوفها جي شكلها فررررريش
عمر:كل هاي من كااظم
غلا:شنو؟
عمر سلامتج..ها تتجهزين لباجر.!.
غلا بصوت واطي:اي
عمر بصوت دااافي:عاد غلا باجر لازم تشوفين بيت الخشب مالي..بيعجبج وايد
غلا(الحين وقتها،،الحين اردها لك):وشاللي يخليك متأكد انه بيعجبني؟؟!!
عمر(بــــــل):لـ..لا انا بس حسيت................
غلا:اشوفه واقولك 
عمر:اوكي(وهو طالع بكل حرقة ويه)
غلا:عشان يحرم يعيدها 
خلصت من الترتيب وقعدت تطلع ملابسها وبدلت وقعدت تكلم عاليه من دارها .....
سكرت منها وراحت تدور عمها سعد مسكينه كل شي راح عن بالها على بالها لين الحين في بيت يدها.. توها بتفتح باب دار خالد وطرى عليها كل التغيرات بس قبضة يد خالد ولد عمها كانت اسرع من ذاكرتها ومسك مسكة الباب وفتح الباب وشافها وشافته
خالد قرب من غلا: خيــــــــــــر غلا آمرري..!
غلا:_____________________.
خالد:شفيج؟
غلا وهي تمشي عنه:لالا ولاشي..
خالد سرع ووقف جدامها ويرفع حاااجب:معقووووووووووله!! واصله لداري وماتبين شي..قولي قولي عاادي
غلا وشوي تصيح:ولاشي والله ظنيت اني لين الحين فبيت ابوي العود وجيت هني لعمي سعـد بـــس هااي..
خالد وهو يفكر ويبي يخرعها:اممممممممممممممممممممممم..
غلا ميته خرعه وعيونها امتلت دموع وراحت عنه
خالد:سمعييييييييييييييي
غلا انتفضت ومالتفتت له:هم!
خالد:افا عليج يالغلا اصير لج عمج سعـد ولايهممممج..ماله داعي تتخرعين شنو وحش انا؟
غلا:لا.........وتمشي عنه تروح دراها..
وطاحت على السرير( يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااربي شهالفشله واااااااااااي اتوووب مره ثانيه ماسرح بشي) وغفت عينها بدون لاتحس،،صحت غلا قرريب المغرب ونزلت لقت عمر ياااكل ومندمج حده فالماك جكن من ماكدونالز والكاتشاب والمايونيز على ثوبه 
غلا انصدمت كان شكله كيوووووت حتى هو انصدم طالعه قمر بالأحمررر لكن صج افتشل من روحه هي متكشخه وهو فقمة التبهدل
قعدت غلا تسولف ويا خالتها وعمر كل شوي يخزها وتطيح عينه بعينها كانت جلابيتها لف يعني شوي من ساقها يبين وعمر طاحت عينه عليها هي انتبهت وبسرعه خستها عمر تسبه وقام راح وطول الوقت وهو يفكر شنو هااااااي ليش ماانتبه لها طول الفتره اللي طافت شهالآيه فالجمال اللي جابها عمي الله يرحمه
بعد صلاة العشا كلهم تجمعوا يتعشون
خالد:عمور مازحرت؟
عمر:بلا زاحر من مساع
خالد:وشتبي بالعشاااااااااااا قوم زين
لطيفه:ويي كفاك الله خل ولدي ياكل اللي يبي
عمر انحرج مايبي امه تقول هالكلام كبر عليه وخصوصآ جدام غلا
خالد:يمممممممه هف العشا وانا الفقير المسكين ماكلت شي
سعود:انت فقير؟ والله ماظن
خالد:خمسه وخميسسسسسسسسسه فعين الحسود
سعود:هههه بسك من هالحجي واكل 
سكتوا وقعدوا ياكلون
عمرر:يبااا
سعود:همم؟
عمر:يبا باجر كم سياره بتمشي؟
سعود: 2 يبا ليش؟
عمر:اسأل يبا ومن اللي بيسوق؟
سعود:الاولى انا وامك وغلا وانت والثانيه خالد والاغراض
خالد انفقص ويهه من هالخبر:هاااااه!
عمر:وااااااااااااااااااااااااااك واك واك لو سمحت عاد انا اغراضي وايد حاسب عليها ها سكر عليها الحزام
خالد يصر على اسنانه:ابوي ابوي شقول؟
سعود بعصبيه:عمـــــــــــــــــــر
عمر انجب من حاله
بعدها قعدوا شوي وكل راح ناام ثاني يوم الصبح مشو مثل ماقال العم سعود وصلوا الزرع وكان البيت اللي خالص توه من التجديد طالع ولا احلـى كان كل البيت بتدرجات الازرق وقمه فالفخامه غلا قعدت تطالع كل شي فالبيت الرسم على الجدار ولا السقف ولا التحف شي ولا احلى دخلت غرفه كانت لين الحين مافيها شي بس دريشه تطل على جزء متوسط من الزرع واشعة الشمس داخله ومسويه شكل روعه قعدت تطالع وعمر كان ماشي لفوق يبي يروح ينام انتبه لغلا وانتهز الفرصه ودخل لها غلا حست ان حد دخل عليها غلا على طول جات بتطلع خافت يسوي لها مثل هذيك المره
عمر بلهجه سريعه:وين وين وين.؟
غلا:ـــ؟
عمر:هذي عاد لا داري ولا دارج
غلا:ادري
عمر:دامج تدرين شكنتي تسوين هني؟
غلا:انت ليش تحب تحقق وياي؟
عمر:تهميني
غلا:@@ ها!*

----------


## وعود

*عمر:قلت شي غلط انااااااااا؟
غلا على طول راحت فوق..
بدلت لبست بدله سبور واسعه شوي لونها وردي والاورنج مع السماوي والاحمر ولبست شيله سماويه داخل عليها والوردي لفتها ولبست نظاره وررررررررررديه ديور وحطت قلوس خفيف مايل للفوشي الفاتح وتكحلت ورشت عطر بارد وطلعت...
خالد كان تحت ياكل SpRiNg RoLl:الله الله على الكاشخيييييييييين...كل هاي للزررع
غلا بخجل:ههه شدعوى...
خالد:عيوني عليهممممممممم شهالوردي شهالزين شخليتو لنا
غلا:...........؟
خالد:اموت واعرف انتي من شنو تستحين
غلا:ماستحي انا
خالد: صح صح زين تعالي هاج خذي هاي اكلي(يعطيها SpRiNg RoLl مدبدبه)
غلا:مشكور..
خالد:خذيها زيييييييييين لايزرعنا عمي سعد بالحوش
غلا فطست ضحك عليه:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ههههههههههههههههههههه شدعوى
خالد:وادمر يالغلا محلفنا فيج
غلا:حياتي والله عمي 
خالد يطالع السما:إييييه الله لنا بختك يالعم
غلا: زين زين هذي شنوظ
خالد يبوس يده ويحمد الله:حمدالله يارب انطقت البنت الف حمد وشكر
غلا:ههههههههههه بس عاد خالد شدعوى ماني غتمه
خالد:انشالله..تفضلي هاي بالدجااااااااج تحبينه ولا تبين جييز؟
غلا:لالا جكن
خالد:ياعيني شوي شوي على الانقلش
غلا:هههه(تاخذ لها عصير اورنج وتصبه فبوتل وتاخذ عوود وتقط كل شي بالزباله وخالد معطيها ظهره كان واقف ياكل المطبخ كان بتصميم مكسيكي وهو كل شوي يلف يطالعها ويرجع ياكل ماشالله عليها)....تبي شي خالد؟
خالد:هلاا؟
غلا(شفيه)؟:اقوول تبـي شي؟
خالد:لا سلامتج..
غلا:يلا باي عيل..
خالد:الله وياج
وطلعت غلا تتمشى بروحها والجو ولا احلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى قعدت بين صخرتين كبار وقطت شيلتها وفتحت شعرها خلته يطييير تونست حيييييييييل فجأه مر زول عمر بعيونها وتخرعت بسرعه تحجبت ورجعت داخل البيت لقته يلبس الجوتي ويلف شي على رقبته كأنه بيطلع بس كان معصصصصصصصب حده توه صاحي من النوم رفع عينه شافها صج حلوه بس ماقال لها ولاشي لانه يدري اذا قال كلمه بيدمر الدنياااااااااااااا
غلا راحت ترتاح شوي وبعدها بتنزل تاكل وتقعد وتشوف حالهااا شلون عمر طلع يتمشى وغلا وصلت الدار تشوف الزرع وشافت خالد كان شكله يجنننننننننننننننننننن لابس ثوب اسود وكاب ويددددددخن تظايقت اول مره تدري انه يدخن هو كان يحاول انه يترك التدخين وكان قادر انه يترك بس هو دايمآ غصب عليه يشوف روحه تلجأ للتدخين 



صج عجبها شكله ولا الديرتي جنااااااااااااااااان عليه بدلت غلا ونااااااامت من زود التعب الي فيها.....
صحت غلا وهي تحس بنشاط مو طبيعي فيها تبي تشوف كل شي بالمزرعه..الجو كان بااارد وحلو يرد الرووح وكان توه مأذن المغرب غسلت وصلت وقعدت تتكشخ عشان تنزل لبست بنطلون اسود فضفااض شويه على الخصر شريطه ورديه ولبست معاه بدي شوي مخصر بنفس درجة الوردي اللي بالشريطه عليه رسمة بنت من الخمسينات كحلت عيونها الوسيعه فحمتهممممم وحطت Gloss بلون الـBaby Pink اللون المفضل عند البانت p: حطت شوي بلاش وردي وتعطرت قعدت تشوف بالشيل طلعت وحده هاااااديه سوده وعلى طرفينها فراشه بالوردي لمت شعرها الناعم ولفت شيلتها ولبست كم شي ونزلت لقت عمر وكأنه ينطرهاا محد بالبيت لمحتهم من دريشة دارها قاعدين بقعده بعيده تعجبت ان عمر مو وياهم ،،، لقته قاعد على الكرسي اللي بالصاله ويهز ريله ولاف وجهه الصوب الثاني كأنه ينطر حد... سمع خطواتها وبسرعه لف وجهه ووقف على طول (اووووووف شنو هاي)

غلا بابتسامه نورت وجهها:هلا عمرر..
عمر وده الارض تنشق وتبلعه من زود الوناسه يوم سمع اسمه اول مره تنطقه:هلاا وغلاااااا
غلا:ليش مارحت وياهم؟
عمر:نااطرج...!
غلا(هااااه!):ناطرني؟ ليش! خير صاير شيي؟؟
عمر:لالالالالا...نسيتي؟
غلا بحيره:شنوو.؟
عمر:تذكررري..
غلا بقلة حيله:عممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ممممم مممممممممممممممر 
عمر(ااااخ عليج):امري
غلا استحت صج:لشنو ناطرني
عمر:بوريج البيت الخشب نسيتي؟
غلا تحط ايدها على جبينها توه طاري عليها:ياالله شلون راحت عن بااالي،،،اسمح لي عمررر
عمر:افا عليييييج ولايهمج،،،يلا مشينا؟
غلا:اي اكيد..
وتموا يمشون وعمر كل شوي ينكت لها بالطريق لانه شوي بعيد وغلا تموت ضحك
عمر يمد يده:هااج
غلا تمد يدها:شنو؟
عمر يحط بايدها توفو كانو ياكلونها وهم صغار،
غلا قلبها تم ينبض بقوو وحست انها استحت منه:الله عليك ياولد عمي مانسيت
عمر:هههههه يطري عليج ياغلا...شهالنذاااااااااااله الي فيج ابي 1 كنت 
غلا:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه هه يااهل حرام عليك*


*عمر:ياهل ونذله وعمي يقولي بررريئه....آآآآآآآخ بس آخ
غلا(؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟):....................... ..!!
عمر كمل طريجه وغلا من وراه وصلوا البيت
غلا:صج؟
عمر:والله
غلا:احلف
عمر:ههههههههههه اي بتركبين هاي الدري
غلا تروح عنه:اسمح لي
عمر يوقفها:يلا غلا قطعنا كل هالطريج وبالأخير لاا
غلا:لالالا عمر وربي اخاف شلون اركبه بطيييح
عمر ولايهمج انتي ركبي قبلي وان طحتي لاقدر الله امسكج
غلا:نعممممممممم؟
عمر حس ان فهمته غلط:اسف خلاص سوي اللي يريحج
غلا عور قلبها حرام ناطرني واقوله لا:خلاص بركب بس انت قبل
عمر تشقق:حاااااااااااااااااااااااااضر..من هالعين قبل هالعين
غلا:هههههه نصاب 
عمر ركب فثانيه وغلا تحط ريل وترجع تشيلها اخر شي اركبت وخذت لها حوالي دقيقه وهي بس تركبه
عمر:حمدالله على السلامه.....نورتي
غلا:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...
عمر ها افتح؟
غلا:ايي يلا 
عمر:اكيد؟
غلا:اكيدييييييييييييييييييييييييين
عمر:مب تعيبين اذا ماعجبج
غلا:لالالا انت افتح وبس
عمر فتح الباب ودخل قبلها شغل الليتات وانبهرت غلا بروعة المكااااااان كان هو فناان بالرسم وراسم على كل الجدران ومسوي شغلات وحركات ماتخطر على البال كلشششششششششششششششششششششششششششش
معلق صوره وصور ربعه والعايله حتى في صوره غلا فيها كانو كل اليهال مصورين بعيد ميلاده وغلا اموره طالعه
غلاا:ييع من هاااي؟
عمر يقرب عشان يشوف:ويين؟
غلا تاشر له :هاااي
عمر قعد يطالع ايدها(الله):هاااه!
غلا:شفيك؟من؟
عمر:انتيييييييييييييييي وبدون يع
غلا:ههههههه طيب
وقعدت تكمل وتمشي فالمكان حدها انعجبت لقت روحها فهالمكاان وعمر قعد على الشبك اللي يتعلق بعمودين ويصير مثل السرير(صراحة ماعرف شسمه بس الناس تحطه اذا راحت البحر او شي)
وقعد يطالع غلا.....وهي سرحانه وراح عن بالها كل شيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي وعمر سرح فيهاا حتى 
غلا قعدت تمشي وتمشي ونست انها فوق الارض مو عليها وفجأه لقت روحها تطير بالجوووو لين القاع
خالد اللي كان يتمشى تحت البيت ويدخن انتبه لها وصرخ: غلا غلا تحملي
عمر حتى انتبه وسرع لها بس طيحتها كانت اسرررررررررررررررررررررررع بكثير وطاحت بايد خااااااالد
طاحت بايده ولما فتحت عينها شافت انها بايده وشكلهم متخرعين وهي تخرعت ازيد اغمى عليها وخالد ركض فيها 
لين داخل البيت وكلهم تخرعو عمر بشكل جنوني تخرع حس الذنب كله ذنبه خالد اللي يده بدت تحس بعوار فظييييع ماقددر يتحمل من كبر المسااافه اللي جات منها غلا راح المستشفى وجبسوها له ورجع وغلا كانت نايمه 
يوم صحت فتحت عينها ولقتهم كلهم شافت ايد خالد وماتتتتت بمكانها(انا شسوييييييييييت بهالمسكيين)حست بذنب فظيع 
العم سعود:ها يبا انشالله ماصار فيج شي؟
غلا:لا عمي..
وسولفو شوي وغلا ترد على قد السؤال طول الوقت تفكر بخالد شسوت فيييه استصغرت حالها صج
طلعت لطيفه وريلها وخالد وعمر كان يتأخر عمدآ
عمر يلف عليها بشويش:حمدالله على سلامتج غلا...
غلا:الله يسلمك..
عمر:اسف غلا الذنب كله علي صدقيني مادريت ولاحسيت 
غلا:لاتقول جي انت مالك دخل..المسكين خالد كله مني تجبرت ايده
عمر حس بغيره شديييييييييييييييييده من اخوه خالد:اهاا خلاص عيل اخليج ترتاحين..
غلا(؟؟!!..):.................
طلع عمر وهو حد متنرفزززززززززززززز
الساعه 10 طلعت غلا الصاله مالقت غير خالد يشرب كعادته بلاك كوفي مره يموت عليها مع زقاير عنده هاي شي ولا احلى
غلا:....................
خالد:مسااااااااااااااااااااء الخير غلا..
غلا (واااااااي):مساااء النور هلا بخاالد..
خالد:الله الله شصاير فالدنيا كل هاي لي
غلا:ههههههه..
خالد:تشربين؟
غلا:لالالا..
خالد:شتحبين عيل،،قولي والله اجيب لج
غلا:لالالا مشكور
خالد:يلا عاد مب اخوان احنا قولي عاد
غلا:تسلم
خالد:ورررررربي ازعل
غلا:خلاص خلاص عصير توت لوسمحت
خالد:بععععععد توت 
غلا:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد:تامرين(دعس راسه فالثلاجه يدور مالفى غير علبه صغيره لف لقا غلا وبيهه تخرع على طول طلعه وهو ماسكه ومبقق عينه كانه مجرم بشي: كااه
غلا:ههههههه شفيك!
خالد:خرعتيني 
غلا: اسفه وهاته لاتشيل شي انت
خالد:اوه اوه والله خوش شي الخوات ترا
غلا:والاخوان بعد
خالد:زين زين انشالله دوم هالاخوه
غلا ابتسمت وصبت العصير بكاس وقعدت مع خالد بالصاله بس بكراسي بعااااااااااااد سولوفوا وشوي
غلا:اسفه خالد
خالد:افاا ..........على شنو
غلا:ايدك..كله مني
خالد بلهجه تحنن الصخر:افا عليييييج يابنت عمي اخسر يديني الثنتين ولاروحة اختي افا بس افا
غلا(ياربي عليك):والله ماعرف شقولك صج صج ماانسى لك هالموقف لين مااموت
خالد:بعيد الشر...(بلهجه طفوليه) لوسمحتي لاتفاولين على اختيييييييييييييييييي
غلا:حااااضر,,المهم اانا بروح انام شوي احس نفسي متكسره وايد تامرني بشي
خالد:سلامتج وانا شكلي بروح انام تعبان من هالخرا الزقاير
غلا: ابتسمت وراحت عنه 
خالد:تصبحين على خييييييييييررررررررررررررر
غلا:وانت من اهله
ووووونام كل منهم وهو حاس بتعب من حادثة اليوم اللي الله ستر منها*

----------


## وعود

صحت غلا على صوت تقرقع وناس تشيل وتحط قامت غسلت ولبست ونزلت لقت لطيفه تشطب على كل شي لانهم بيرجعون..
غلا:صباح الخير يمه(تبوس راسها)..
لطيفه:هلا يمه صبااح النووور..يلا اكلي لج شي وطلعي اغراضج على الـ12 ونص بنمشي..
غلا تطالع ساعتها:توها يمه الساعه 8 
لطيفه:وانا شسوي بعمج سعووووووووووووود
غلا:ههههههههههههههه خلاص انشالله اكل وابرز اغراضي
لطيفه:زين
قعدت غلا تاكل بروحها بهدوء كعادتها نزل عمر وعلى باله غلا نايمه:يممممممممممممممممممه(من فوق الدري)
لطيفه:هاا يمه هني انااا
نزل وهو لابس بجامه عليها صورة قارفلد لونها اسود ولقارفلد بالاورنج:يوعااااااااااان يمه
لطيفه:اقعد ويا غلا واكل
عمر جنه حد كافخه كف(غلاا هنيييييييييييييييييي؟ وانا مبهدل جي،،يلف ويهه يطالعها)..
غلا التفت شافته (يحلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله شوف البجاامه تجنن هههههه) ابتسمت له ورجعت لاكلها..
راح عمر يبدل وبعدها بشوي دخل خاالد وقعد على اول كرسي بالصاله وغلا تطالع التلفزيون حذف روحه
خالد على الكرسي:آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ والله بموت تعب
لطيفه:شفيك حبيبي؟
غلا:شصاير؟
خالد:ابوي الحنوووووووووون خلانا ننظف الحصن اليوم الله عليــــــــــــــــه
لطيفه:هههههههههههههههههه اي احسن
خالد بعصبيه خفيفه:يمممممممممممممممممممممممه
غلا:هههه يعطيك العافيه عيل...
خالد(يحليلها):يعاااافيج انشالله، والله ياغلا ركبت على واحد صج انه ولد كلب وولد حصان شسوي؟
غلا:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ليش؟
خالد:‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏***** الحين توني منظفك اركبه يقطني...ماعليييييييييييه الدنيا تدور ادري انا
غلا ولطيفه:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد:يمممممممه عطشااااان
لطيفه:وانا شبابد له الله يخس ابليسكم عمور يوعان وانت عطشان فاتحه جمعيه انااااااااااا؟
خالد:شدعووووى يمه موعياااالج احناااااااااااااااااا؟(هني قامت غلا تحط ريوق لخالد من زود حنته)
لطيفه:وانت شكبرك ماتعرف تقوم تاكل؟
خالد:يمممه من صجج غشمره يباااااااااااااااا(يقوم يبي يبوس راسها وبين شكثر هو اطول منها لانه دنع عدل)
لطيفه:رح رح وخررررررر عني
خالد:يلا عاد يمه لطيفه يلاااااااااااااااااااا
غلا تشيل الصينيه وخالد عينه عليها:كاه الريوق خاالد..
خالد انصعق:شنو هاي؟
غلا بتعجب: ريوقك؟!
خالد:تسلممممممممممممم ايدج
لطيفه عجبها الموقف وماعجبها 
قعد خالد ياكل بشهيه من زود اليوع 
بعدها كل نزل وركب السياره ورجعوا الدوحه 
غلا سيده تسبحت وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مت
وخالد وعمر مثلها ولطيفه وسعود طلعوا مع بعض 
قامت غلا قعدت فالصاله واتصل لها عمها سعد بيمر عليها ويطلعون بعدها راحت لبست وكشخت وكالعاده رتبت الدار وعلى ماخلصت وصل عمها بعدها قام خالد واتصل عليه واحد من ربعه وطلعو ماتم غير عمر 
قعد عمر يحوس فالبيت ياكل يمشي يشوف التلفزيون يحوس على النت مر عند دار غلا وذبحته اللقافه
دامها محد ادخل اشوف دارهاااا تردد وايد وفالأخير دخل اول مافتح الباب هف عليه الهوا البار والريحه الحلوه العود وريحة الياسمييييين انعجب بالريحه تدوخ صج قعد يطالع المكان بارد ومرتب يشرح الصدر كل شي ناعم وانيق فهاللحظات دخلت غلا البيت وركبت على الدري بتروح دارها 
وعمر منسجم فالمكان ولاحس بأي شي من حوله لاخطوات غلا ولااي شي




الجزء العاشر

وصلت غلا عند دراها وشافتها مفتوحه انصدمت من ممكن يكون داخل؟ تجدمت شوي شافت واحد واقف وتعجبت (( كانها قامة عمر ؟ هاا شيسوي هني؟ )) : عمــــــر ؟!!.. 
عمر انخبص لونه وانصدم وتغيرت ملامحه وكانه حد صاب عليه ماااي بارد لف عليها ببطء : غلا !.!.!
غلا : شتسوي بداري؟ 
عمر : ها،، لا ولاشي 
غلا : شلون ولاشي ؟
عمر وهو يتنحنح : أصلآ انا شفتـ ..... شفت الليتات كلها شغاله وجيت اطفيها
غلا : انا متأكده اني طفيت كل شي قبل لااطلع 
عمر : يمكن نسيتي !
غلا وهي تتذكر : يمكن .
عمر ارتاح وحس انها تبيه يطلع : خلاص اخليج اناواسف على دخلتي
طلع عنها عمر وقعدت غلا ،، هذا شيسوي بداري ؟ لوعمي ولا خالتي شافتنا ؟ الله يهداه بس يمكن صاج 

بعدها باسبوعين بعد الغدا ..
خالد : آآآآآآآآآآآخ والله خوش غدا انترست
لطيفه : ههه بالعافيه
عمر : 
لطيفه : يلا غلا وعمر دوركم وراكم درانسه ترا
عمر + غلا : انشالله..
عمر قرب منها : القلوب عند بعضها؟؟؟؟
غلا انصدمت شلون يقول لها هالكلام؟ وعلى طول راحت غرفتها
خالد يمسكه من ثوبه : انت هبل شلون تقول لها هالكلام 
عمر ينزل يد خالد : ماصار شي يه زل لساني ( وراح داره )
قامت غلا من بعد العصر وقعدت تراجع لين بعد اذان المغرب راحت بعدها وتسبحت ولبست جلابيه ورديه عليها رسم بالمخمل الفوشي والبني المحروق كحلت عينها ولفت شيلتها ونزلت 
لقت خالد ولطيفه( تتكلم فالتليفون ) وعمها سعد بعد سلمت وقعدت عند عمها
سعد : ها غلااي شخبار دراستج ؟
غلا : حمدالله توني مخلصه 
سعد : بااارك لله فيج
قعدوا يسولفون ومن بعدها سأل سعد : الا عمير وينه ؟
خالد : فاخ 
سعد : هههه امش وياي خنقعده 
خالد: يلا
سعد : تعالي غلا 
غلا : لا بقعد هني
سعد : اقول امشي
غلا ( اففف ) : انشالله
وراحو لدار عمر دخل خالد وراه سعد وبظهره غلا
دخل خالد وشغل كل الليتات وطفى التكييييف وفتح الدرايش وجر لحافه
خالد وهو مسترسل: قم قم قم قم قم قم قم قم ( صحى عمر وهو متنرفز صج ) قم قم قم قم قم 
عمر يحذفه بمخده صغيره : شتبي شتبي شتبي انت ؟
سعد : قم صلاتك ياعمر 
عمر : اوووووووووووه 
سعد انصدم شلون يقول له اوه؟ هاي وهو عمه 
خالد وهو معصب : شنو اوه بعد عمك يالتبن احترم روحك
غلا من ورا عمها اللي عمر مالاحظ وجودها من طول سعد كانت تشوف مكتبه عليه تقرير المدرسه كل درجاته B & C
وكان مخلي رسمتين هو راسمهم نفس الشي بس وحده بالفحم على ورق أبيض والثانيه ورق اسود وبالطبشورر الاربيض
كانت تشبه غلا لدرجة ان هي حست بهالشي المواضح نفس القعده اللي بدارها عند الدريشه بنت قاعده ومثمنه ريلها والهوا يطير شعرها والقمر منووووور
خالد: قووووم احسن لك
عمر : اووووه طلعو برع
طلع خالد وطلعت غلا وياه اللي حسته صج زعل
عمر اختبض ( غلا هنييييييييييييييي ؟ )
سعد : عمور اشوف لسانك طولان علي وعلى خالد ناسي اني عمك وانه اخوك الكبيرر؟
عمر : من متى غلا هني؟
سعد تعجب !! مو اول مره يساله عن غلا : مالك خص وانجب انشالله دواك عند سعود
غلا اللي كانت تلحق خالد ومب ملحقه اخر شي استسلمت وقالت بصوتها الناعم : خاااااااااااااااااالد...
خالد انتبه ولف : عيوووووووونه ( اوب غلا ) .. اوه من متى وراي
غلا: من مساااعه وانا الحقك بس ماشالله عليك سريع
خالد :: هههه اسف وربي ماشفتج
غلا : لا ولايهمك بس انا مابيك تزعل من كلام عمر اكيد ظايقك 
خالد: لالا ماعليه شوي وبنسى
غلا : لا عاد انا اخووووي مابيه يطلع من هني زعلان
خالد ياشر على عيونه الثنتين : من هذي قبل هذي .. آمري بعد ؟
غلا انقلب لونها افتشششششششششلت : لا سلامتك
خالد : Ok bubye 4 now..Sorry but I got to go sis 
غلا : هههه Ok bro Take Care
خالد : هههههههههه لايحوشك 
غلا: هههههه عشان ماتتحداني again
خالد: لالا تبت وربي ههههههه ( رن جواله ) سلام ابوي .. وطلع عنها
غلا راحت وشافت عمها نازل وبيطلع سلمت عليه وراحت وهي تشيل روحها من التعب تحس انها بتتصخن قريب شافت عمر اللي نازل من فوق ولاعبررررررررررررته وطلعت على الدري وهو نازل ،، عمر ( بعددددددد وماتعبر ، يكون زعلانه اني ماعبرتها بالدار؟ ولاكلام الغدا.؟ وليييييييين وربي راسي شااب .؟ )
راحت غلا وهي تدفي روحها وترتاح شوي
عمر اللي كان قاعد وياا امه وهو بعااااااااااااالم ثاني 
تكلمه امه : عمررر ! 
عمر سرحان : .............
لطيفه : عمورر
عمر انتبه : هلا هلا يمه شفيج
لطيفه : شفيك مريض؟ ليش صاخ ؟
عمر : ها؟
لطيفه : اييه اللي ماخذ عقلك
عمر ( اوه ) : ...
لطيفه : تبي تاكل؟
عمر : وشو ؟
لطيفه : اكل اكل يالهبل هم هم ؟
عمر : اي والله بطني خالي
جابو له الاكل وقعد ياكل ودخل خالد وهو مسوي روحه شوي زعلان على عمر ،، عمر انتبه لاخوه 
راح حذاه : هاااااااااااا بوسّّّّـعود شفيه الشيخ؟
خالد : قم انجلع لاتقعد حذاي
عمر : هب هب شوي شوي علينا
خالد : اراويك يالهيس اطلع هاه
عمر :هههههههههههه يلا عاد خويلد ماتعرفني سموحه ياخوي
خالد يضربه بوكس خفيف : مالت عليك اقول ،، امش يلا ابي اروح اشتري لي ثياب محد وياي
عمر : على هالخشممممممممممممممممممممم 
قام ولمه خالد الطويل على خفيف : هههههههههههههههه تسلم تسلم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مبين انها كشووخي ..*

*بانتظار التكمله خيووه .. وعود ..*

----------


## وعود

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية دمعه حزن
دوما هالطلة إن شاء الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه ياوعود

بإنتظار المزيد من الاجزاء

----------


## شمس الليالي

مشكورة على القصة الجنان ونبغى الجزء الجديد بأسرع وقت

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

السلام عليكم
يسلمو اناملك على هذةِ الروايه ياوعود
ونستنى تكملت الروايه لانها جميله وشوقتينا الى معرفة الاجزاء الباقية

                                                                                مع تحياتي أنـــ محمد ـــوار

----------


## وعود

مشكورين الله يعطيكم العافية ..
دوما ها لطلة إن شاء الله..

----------


## وعود

بعدها بشهر عمر كان بداره وغلا بعد يدرسون لامتحان (العربـي) وغلا مشتطه فالدراسه وايد لانه اخر يوم ،، وعمر متملل مب عارف شيسوي ( غلا ، غلا ، غلا... ) شلون اوخرها عن مخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تعبت والله تعبت لعبت بحسبتي يننتني ، مب حاسه فيني كلش كل اللي تشيله لي مشااعر أخوه ، وأنا نبض قلبـي كله لها ..افففف شسوي ،،،، لمعت فباله فكره عجيييييييييييييييبه وقال ( خلاص باجرر انفذها ، غلا لازم تحس فيني وتعرف اني احبها.. احبهاا ؟؟؟؟ والله اني عيار اموت فيهاا انااا ،، والله انج مب هينه ياغلوي ) 
قعد يدرس ولايدري شيدرس وغلا شوي كانت تفكر فيه بس تزحمه عن تفكيرها ،، خذت فترة راحه وطلعت تاكل مالقت حد ،، تدور فكل مكان محد ارجعت الصاله لقت خالد (بسم الله متى جا ؟ ،، وااااااي يحلاة البرمودا هههههه فظييع ) .. 
خالد كان لابس برمودا بيج وتيشيرت ابيض للبيت عليه رسمه يد بشكل أوكي وكتوب Looking wow هههه ،، ***عجيب هاا !***
خالد يبتسم لغلا وشكله كلش كلش مب طبيعي طالع : هلا وغلا بغلا 
هلا استخفت ( لا اكيد عقلي بيزرر الحين) : أهـ .. أهلين خالد ،، متى جيت ؟
خالد : توني ، حكوا المصباح السحري وطلعت
غلا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههه ههههههههههه 
خالد (يحليلها ) : حد يدلدغج غلا ؟
غلا : هههههههههههههههه لالا هههههههههههههه محد هههههههههههه...
خالد: هههههه عيل شفيج متروسه ظحك ؟ من سنه ماظحكتي 
غلا :هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شدعوووووى 
خالد : لالا البنت ينت شفيج ههههه و ههههههه ماعندج غيرها
غلا (يه) : ماظحك يعني ؟
خالد (بل) : ماقلت شي انا
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد : ردينااااااااااا ،، تدرين شلون .::!::. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غلا :هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بعد صمت قليل 
خالد: وينه عمور ؟ ماخلص دراسه كلش بيطلع الاول وانا مادري
غلا : مادري والله انا قلت بطلع اكل شي 
خالد : خل يجيبون لج أكل !
غلا : لا ماعليه انا بنزل تحت وبشوف 
خالد : اللي تبينه . وقعد يفرفر فالتلفزيون دعس شريط فيديو قعد يطالعه وهومتملل ..
دخلت من بعدها لطيفه وخالته وودلدها الصغير ( نواف ) .. 
سلم عليهم خالد وشال نواف يلاعبه بو الـ 3 سنين ،، شاله على جتفه وشوي ونواف يوصل السقف ( هههههههه ) ،، نزله بعدها على الارض وخالاته يشوفون ششارين 
جاه نواف وعطاه مصاص خالد استانس يموت على المصاص بس ماياكله وايد فتحه وقعد ياكل 
خالد : يممممه 
لطيفه : هممممم ( وهي لاهيه )
خالد : وين ابوي ؟
لطيفه : ............ ( ماترد )
خالد : لطيف ، لطوفه ، لطوفتي ..
لطيفه : ...........
خالد : ماتبين تردين هااااااااااااااااا ؟
لطيفه : شتبي شتبي يالحنااااااااااان
خالد: يمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممه شفيج ماناديج يعني
لطيفه : خلص 
خالد : ولاشي حنانه الله يهداج مابي اقولج وخري عني الله يسلمج
لطيفه وخالته : هههههه والله انك مينون
خالد : ههههههههههههه والله شسوي حد قالج جيبي ولد مينون ؟
لطيفه تبوس خده : وي فديت ولدي انا
خالد اول مره يستحي جدام خالته قعد يتمشى مع نواف نزلو لغلا 
خالد : احم احم يصير ندخل؟ 
غلا : ههههه أي 
خالد : ها غلا ولاتعزمين ولا شي افا بس افا ياغلا 
غلا: هههه ، لا والله مادريت انك تبي بعدين انت كنت فوق مادريييت انك يوعان
خالد : حررره نواف ماعطيني مصاصه يبوس راس نواف 
نواف : اغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
غلا : ههههههههههه يحلوه من هاي؟
خالد : ولد خالتي وخالتج  
غلا : يحلووه عطني شوي بشيله 
خالد : ههههه لالا وخري تطيحين ولدنا تبلشنا امه
غلا: الله يخليك خالد والله يجنن
خالد : يابنيه يوزي قلنا لج مافي 
غلا : يالله علييك نحيس
خالد : هاتي ترخيص من فوق
غلا : هههههههههههههه مايسوى علي بشيل شنو 
خالد : شنو شنو بعد ، ها ، هذي نواف شيخ اليهال اصلآ 
غلا وهي منترسه ظحك : لالا توني ادري والله
خالد وهو منترس اكثر : ها عباااااالج نواف خطير
نواف يعطس : اتشووووو !
خالد & غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه
خالد : عشت عشت ،، يوووه صج ياهل بوديه انا يلا غلويه سلملم
غلا :هههههه بباي
راح خالد على الدري وهو يغني لنواف اغاني خرابيط وعمر نازل 
خالد : هااااا شيخهم ، على ووين ؟
عمر : مادري 
خالد : مظيع الاخ ؟
عمر : هههههههههههههههه وانت 24 ساعه مودك مفول ماشفتك مبرطم 
خالد : بل عليك ‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****بببببببب هاي واانا اخوك شبه وعود فعينك يالخراااااا
عمر : هههه الله يسلمك 
خالد : انجلع 
عمر يهز راسه ، نزل لقى غلا فالصاله الصغيره تشغل التلفزيون وتتعبث قعد يسرق النظر ويشوفها ، حلووووووووووه الملعونه 
وقعد يطالع ويتفكر فيها بكل حركه تسويها صاده ابوه 
سعود : عمررررررررررررررر !
عمر تخلبص لدرجة ان غلا انتبهت له وانه كان يطالعها : سم يبا ؟؟
سعود : شتسوي هني ها ؟
عمر : ماسوي شي يبا مار عادي 
سعود وهو يبين لعمر انه فهم : لاتجي من هالصوب مره ثانيه دام بنت عمك فيه
عمر : أمرك يبا 
وراح سعود 
مرت غلا من جدامه ولاحتى التفتت له 
عمر بحنيه فظيعه : شفيج علي غلا؟ 
غلا (وااي) : مافيني شي
عمر : زين وقفي بكلمج شوي 
غلا : ماكفاك انك تطالعني من مساع!
عمر حس بذنبه وتمنى روحه تطلع ولا ظيقة غلا
عمر : اسف غلا ..
غلا : ------------------..
عمر : من حقج تسوين فيني اللي تبين وتمسحين فيني الارض 
غلا ( بل ) : !!
وراح عمر داره ، غلا ماتوقعته حساس لهدرجه وايد زعول والمشكله غلطته
غلا احتاارت حست عمر شدها وايد بكلامه تصرفاته خصوصآ خوفه عليها 
غلا وانا شعلي الحين هو ولايدري عن هوى داري << يحليلج والله ..
تسبحت وطلعت نشفت شعرها لبست بجامه ورديه فيها بلو ريبونز طلعت ملابسها لبكره وانسدحت تنام وهي تلعب بخصل شعرهاا .. 
تفكر بعمر ،، يحليلاته اليوم مقصقص شعره فظيييع ولا ظحكته وااي مب طبيعي ، بس ليش كان يطالعني ؟ يمكن عمي ظلمه ؟ ولا فهمه غلط ؟ ويييييي ياحلوه ،،، ودعست راسها بين المخده تخفي حمرة خدودهاا اللي من تفكر بعمر تطلع ...



قام عمر من نومه وكشخ كشخه ماوراها كشخه بالثوب المفصل من الزين الخلق الابيض العجيب والغتره السنعه ونسفها وعدلها تعطر من فوق لي تحت تسبح بالعطر اللي يدوخ صج راح دار خالد بعد وتعطر وحط شوية دهن عود ،، وخالد غايب عن شغله ونايم لف عليه لقاه وهو نايم متصاري مع بجامته السودا ونايم على بطنه وشعره منكوش روعه 
غلا قامت ولبست ملابس المدرسه وعجفت شعرها ولمته كحلت عينها فحمتهم وقعدت تكمل لبس ساعات ، شغابات ، خواتم ... إلخ (انتوا عارفين البنات مايخلص تعدلهم مول ) ..
شالت شنطتها ولبست عباتها وشيلتها وتعطرت على خفيف بس الريحه لزقت فيها ونزلت..
غلا اول ماطاحت عينها على عين عمر تجمد قلبها ( ويه ويه شزينه شحلوه وشو ذي ) عمر كان طالع صج وسيمممم من قلب ولا القفل مسكت كان اول مره يسوي القفل بالطريقه اللي بدون الخطين على الجنب وطاااالع مب طبيعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي غلا ينت 
سعود على طاولة الاكل : تعالو يبا ، تعالي غلا اكلي 
غلا وعمر راحو : صباح النور غلا
غلا تبتسم : صبااح النور عمررر 
عمر تطالع امه ( يايمه قلبي كله منها قلبييييييي بيوقف ):  ابتسم لها وقعدوا ياكلون
عمر يشوف ابوه مب لابس بملابس البيت : يبى ،، من بيودي غلا عيل؟ 
سعود : انا شوي راسي مصدع اليوم ودها انت والدريول 
عمر (ايوااااااااااااااه احسنييييين ) :  انشالله يبا ، بامرك
غلا الي ظاعت : ومن بيرجع ياخذني عمي ؟
عمر : الدريول 
غلا: اهااا .. 
عمر قام عن الطاوله مخلص اكله فتح باب البيت القزاز ويكلم غلا باسلوب ذباح << والشمس اشعتها داخله من القزاز ظاربه على نظارته العاكسه ونص وجهه ..
عمر : الغلا انا فالسياره 
غلا بققت عينها شيقول ذي؟ شنو الغلا ؟ وهذيلا ساكتين بعد خوش تربيه ؟ بس يحلوك وبعد الله يسامحك ماحب جيي انا ياعمر ..
طلعت غلا مب باب البيت وقطت الغشوه على ويهها ركبت السياره وعمر جدام ( افف ابي اركب ورا .؟ ها انا شقول عمور اثقل ) اييه جي خلك يعدل كمر الثوب 
عمر : هلا غلا شلونج للامتحان ؟
غلا : زينه ..
عمر حس مالها نفس تتكلم سكت عنها وشغل اغاني ( ههه من الصبح متفيق حده ) شغل اغنية عبدالمجيد .. تشطر ..
..(( أحبك.. يعني مو دااري ؟ ولاحسيت في ناري ؟
كفايــه تشغل افكاري .. تشطر عاد وافهمها
أحبـــــك ، أحبــــــــك ، أحبك يعني مو داري ؟؟ ))..

غلا تخلبصت لايكون قاصدني بالغنيه عمور ؟ والله يسويها ماوعت الا عمر ملتفت عليها ورجع صد غلا وييييييييي شفيه ذي 
وصلت غلا المدرسه ونزلت 
عمر يطالعها ومشى عنها وقبل لاينزل مدرسته قال لدريولهم سراج 
عمر : سراج تعال لي انا قبل بعدين جيب غلا اوكيه ؟
سراج : ليييش ببا ؟
عمر : ( بعدددددددددددد ! ) مالك خص تعاللي قبل وماعليك يلا سلام 
سراج : اوكي أومر ..
غلا كان امتحانها فترتين وعمر فتره وحده قال عشان مخطط فكرته ياخذونه قبل ومايروح البيت يروح ينطرها وياخذها وينفذ خطته اللي مفكر فيها



~*¤ô§ô¤*~( الفصل الثالث) ~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 
غلا اللي كانت قاعده وياعاليه تقول لها عن حركات عمر من بعد الفتره الاولى من الامتحان 
عاليه : وييييييي شفيه ولد عمج ؟ لايطيحج فمشكله غلوي 
غلا : شفتييي ! انا ماقدر اقول شي والله
عاليه تاكل : امم صح 
غلا : بس يجنننننننننن عاليوووووه ، وايد حلو 
عاليه : والله ماينعرف لج تتشكين منه وتقولين حلو 
غلا : ههههههههههه عيال عمي 2 × 1
(( يضربون كف ـبـ كف )) ... عاليه : ههههههههههههههههههه .. 

من بعد ماطلعو من الفتره الثانيه وخلصو 3 ثنوي كلش كلش الصياح والوناسه وكل التفاعلات ( ههه اهم شي ) قايم وغلا تسلم على رفيجاتها بتطلع .. 
تتلقاها وحده : غلوووووووووووووووي واحد جميل برع 
غلا :ههههههه يوزي نوروه عن الهبال 
نور : لالالا والله لا حتى بنفس سيارتكممم 
غلا اختبصت لان البنات قاموا يطالعونها ( شتقول ؟ ) : وي ؟ من !
نور : مادري 
غلا : خلاص انا بروح اشوف ،، يلا عاليه 
عاليه تصاصرها : اكيد الخايس ولد عمج 
تغشو وطلعو عاليه تشهق فاذنها : لالالا اسحب كلمتي مب خايس مب خايس
غلا : هههههههههههههههه علووووووووي هبله ههههه شفيج هاي عمر 
عاليه : انزين حبيبتي انتي روحي وكلميني لا فظيتي 
غلا : اوكي حياتي سلمي على كل البنات قولي لهم احبهم ولاينسون الحفله اوكيه!
عاليه : انشالله .. الله وياج 
غلا : باي عمري
وراحو عن بعض وغلا محترقه من حركة عمر ركبت السياره وعمر متشقق حده طيحت غشوتها ،، وقالت ................
غلا : ممكن افهم شهالحركه عمر ؟
عمر (اوب ) : ليش غلا شسويت الله يهداج؟
غلا : شنو شسويت عمر لو حد يشوفونا انت ولد عمي جاي تاخذني
عمر سكت عنها وغلا انقهرت بعد مايرد 
من بعد ماطلعو عن مدرستها وعمر موصي سراج يطول الطريق قد مايقدر وقفه على جنب وركب عند غلا بس بعيد ..
غلا بققت عينها على هالحررركه اللي سواها 
غلا : شفيك ياعمر الله يهداك ؟
عمر وهو يتكلم بطريقه تعور القلب : شفيج علي غلا ؟
غلا (ابيه ) : ................ ،، ماله داعي هالحركه عمر اقعد جدام وكلمني 
عمر : لاتستعبطين وخليني اقول اللي عندي بعدها سوي اللي تبين 
غلا ترفع حاجب ... 
عمر : غلا ششعورج صوبي ؟
غلا : ها! شلون يعني 
عمر : يعني شتكنين بداخلج لي لما تشوفيني شتحسين فيه ؟
غلا : عادي
عمر انصدم : عادي غلا ؟ يعني ماحسيتي لشي ؟
غلا استحت: .. شي ؟ حسسني 
عمر: ياريت تسمعيني وماتقاطعيني واذا عصبتي مب تذبحيني 
غلا : ههه هات شعندك ؟
عمر استانس : اوكيه ،،، غلا انتي من اول يوم جيتي بيتنا وانا هابه مثل الريح علي اللي كفختني ووعتني على اللي انا فيه ،، على حياتي على عيشتي شلون صايره وشلون لازم تصير .. 
وعتني على هالآيه من الجمال اللي جابها عمــي .. بكل حركه كنتي تسوينها كنت اشوفج روعه فعيوني ،، يمكن تقولين هاي يجامل ؟ يلعب يبي يورطني بس انا ياغلا والله شاااااااهد على كل مافقلبي لج إن قلبي لج ونبضه وكل مافيني يــ .. (ينتبه لكلامه ) غلاا .. غلا انا ..!

غلا والصدمه مرسومه عليها لين الحين : انت شنو ؟
عمر : وهو كاسر عينه : أنا احبج يابنت عمي ..
غلا (هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا!) : تحبني ؟ انا؟ من متى ؟ شلون 
عمر: كلام وايد داخلي لو ابي اطلعه ماعرف كلام الدنيا مايكفيه حبيتج من اول ماشفتج غلا غلا الله يخليج لاتزعلين علي صدقيني انا بعد النتايج بخطبج 
غلا : ها تخطبني ؟ 
عمر بخوف : إي ؟
غلا: والجامعه ؟ 
عمر : درسي مامنعتج 
غلا ماحبت تتطرق اكثر فالموضوع عشان مايحسه انها عادي وحركته اوكيه وكل شي وقف سراج مره 2 وركب جدام وهو مسند راسه وكل شوي يخز غلا فالمنظره 
غلا الي قعدت تفكر في كل كلمه قالها ..
(( وانا بعد عمرررررررر حبيتك حمدالله انك حاس فيني ،، ماتوقعتك بتحبني بس ليش سويت جي بس احببببك احبك عمر ))...
نزلت غلا وسيده غرفتها لاقعدت وياهم ولا غدا ولاشي ..
خالد بعد ماقعد عمر حذاه : شفيها غلا ؟
عمر : مادري؟
سعود: يااااااااااااااااااااغلا ،، غلا !
غلا ترجع له : نعم عمي .. 
سعود : شفيج يبا ولاعبرتينا !! 
غلا: اسفه عمي ماانتبهت تعبانه شوي ( تبوس راسه ) اسمح لي ، تلف على خالد : شلونك خالد ؟ 
خالد: حمدالله الله يسلمج .. يبي خل تروح ترتاح بعد من قدهاااا خلصت امتحاانات 
غلا ابتسمت له من غير خاطر وراحت ..
(( بعدها باسبوع ثاني يوم منه العصر )) .::!::.
عمر دخل على خالد اللي كان بداره على النت ..
عمر : هاااا خالد .. مانمت !
خالد : لا والله مافيني نوم 
عمر : اييه
خالد حط لاب توبه ستاند – باي وقعد لانه درى ان عمر فحجله كلام 
خالد وهو يظحك : هات هات شعندك قول
عمر : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خالد : ها حبيب قلبي شفيك ؟
عمر : احبها خالد !
خالد : اولــه من هالمسكينه ؟
عمر : لا جد خالد .. 
خالد : أمرك ،، قولي من ؟ غلا صح ؟
عمر ينزل عينه فالارض : أي 
خالد : والله كنت داري طلعت مب سهل ياعمور ،، ههههه يحليلك والله ، والله وكبرت وقمت تحب 
عمر : احبها خااااااالد تعرف شنو يعني احبها من جاتنا وانا مننسف فوق لي تحت 
خالد : اف اف اف شغل عدل لاعبته فيك 
عمر يمسك قلبه : اااااااخ مسكين والله 
خالد : ههههههههه يحليلك والله ، عمور تحب ها 
عمر : أي والله وانا جيت اقولك ابيك توقف وياي بقول لامي وابوي وعمامي بعد النتايج واخطبها
خالد : من صجك عمر ؟
عمر : إي خالد انا احبها وبخطبها لان حياتي بدون غلا ولاشي ( يمثل بيده ) 
خالد : فكر عدل ياعمر ، البنت يتيمه 
عمر عوره قلبه : انا هالشي حببني فيها اكثر 
خالد : اللي تشوفه 
امهم تصرخ عليهم من تحت : خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالد .. عمرر .. وينكم 
عمر يصفق جبينه : اووه نسيت امي تبيك تبيك
خالد يلا قوم 
ونزلو لقى غلا وامه طالع عمر وعمر يظحك غلا حست في شي وعليها 
غلاا : ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطيفه : شعندك انت وياه ؟
خالد يطالع عمر وعمر ممن قلب انحرج من خالد 
خالد : هههههههههههههه سلامتج يمه 
وقعدو وكل شوي عمر يطالع غلا هو وخالد وتطيح عينها فعينهم وتختبص ( شفيهمممممم؟؟

----------


## وعود

*ثاني يوم كان يوم النتايج وغلا مانامت من الخرعه والوسااوس اللي فيها تفكر بالشيئين عمر وسالفته ونتيجتها ،، ماتت ماتعرف شتسوي تحس التفكير ياكل مخها ..
من الساعه 6 غلا لبست ونزلت اتصلت حق عاليه 
عاليه وهي نايمه : الووووو؟؟؟
غلا : عليوووووووووه قوميييييييي خستي نوم اليوم النتااايج..
عاليه : وخير انشالله شسوي الله يخليج اطق صبع؟
غلا : مالت عيلج سمعي انا سمعت ان بتنزل على النت بس انا ماعرف من وين 
عاليه : ولا انا بشوف حد يعرف سايت الوزاره وبعطيج من الصبح والله متفرغه
غلا : مالت عليج انا بنطرج تردين عليه اوكيه! لاتبطيـــــــــن علايه بليز..
عاليه: اوكي انشالله بباي..
غلا : مع السلامه ..

سكرو من بعض وغلا ميته ماتقدر تقعد دخل خالد للبيت على الساعه 8 ونص وهو شكله يجننننن مستأذن من دوامه ومتكشخ بالترمبه كان لابس نظاره سوده والشنب والقفل سوود طالعين روعه مع سماره ..

يبتسم بابتاسمه تطيح : صباح النور غلا..
غلا ( وااي كلش مب وقتها ) : صباح الخير هلا خالد ..
خالد : هاا نتايجكم اليوم
غلا بارتباك فظييع والرجفه ورقلة صوتها مبينه : أي الله يستر بس
خالد حسها وايد ياهل ويبي يربرب على جتوفها يهديها كسرت خاطره وايد : لا ياغلا ماعليج انشالله نتيجتج زينه انتي ماشالله عليج من الاوائل لاتخافين
غلا: بس خالد انا ماسويت زين متأكده أكيد مب جايبه نسبه عاليه ( تذكرت رفيجتها ههه ) .. ونبي سايت الوزاره الساعه 10 قالو تنزل النتايج :'(
خالد : هدي اعصابج ياغلا انا اعرفه تعالي وياي بفتح النت ونشوف ريحي انتي بس
غلا تمشي وياه وهي تفرك يدها من الخرعه اول مره يصير لهم هالموقف وتحس بكل الحنيه حق خالد ولد عمها على حركته للمره الثانيه ..

قعدت غلا على كرسي حطه لها خالد حذا الكمبيوتر .. وراح جاب كاس ماي..

خالد : هاااج شربي والله قلبج بيوقف 
غلا : مابي خالد تعال شوف الله يخلييك
خالد : بزعل ياغلا شربي قبل
غلا شربت شوي 
شبك خالد النت وفتح السايت والنتايج لين الحين مانزلت ... 
غلا شهقت : هيييييييييييييييييييي( يعني شهقت ) ،، اكيييييد رسوب وايد
خالد استخف عليها : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اعوذ بالله لاتقولين جي لين الحين الساعه توها 9 باقي ساعه 
غلا : لالالا اكيد في شي 
خالد : والهيس عمور وينه 
غلا ( عمر ! ) : عمر نايم 
خالد : يارووووووووووووووحي على البارديييييين 
غلا تبتسم بخرعه ..
راحت ورجعت عقب 11 دقيقه بالظبط خالد نسى سكر الويب 
غلا : شوفه الحين يمكن حطوه 
خالد : يااالله عليج تونا شايفينه مامداهم 
غلا : انت جيييك 
خالد فتحه ولين الحين لانزلو ولاشي 
غلا : اكيييييييييد رااااااسبه ودور ثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااني (تخش ويهها)
خالد بجديه : ياغلا عن هالكلام لاتخرعين عمرج ترا ها والله ازعل عليج وماطلع لج نتيجت 
غلا : لالالالالالالا خلاص خلاص بسكت (وتنزل عينها ) ،،، رجعت رفعتها وشافت خالد واقف على جنب
خالد : إييه تسنعي (يغمز لها )
غلا ( من كثر مااستحت من حركاته ): خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالد ،، شوفهمممم 
خالد : ياااااااااااااااااااعيون خالد ماحطوه ماحطوه ..
غلا (ويه وشو شفيه ذيه بعد ! ) ،،، (خالد اللي قالها بطيب نيه ولا قصد شي حس بصدمة غلا منها بس هو كلامه كله جي) 
غلا راحت وشوي نست قعدت تاكل كانت الساعه 10 راح عن بالها 
خالد اللي يصرخ من داره عليها ..
خالد : غلاااااااااااا ياغلا يمشي لها ( غلا تذكرت نتيجتها ) وجات تركض 
مبرووووووووووووووك الف الف مبروك غلا وقفت ومن الفرحه مسكت ذراعه من فوق الثوب
غلا : احلف احلف كم كم كمممممممممم
عمر اللي قام على صراخهم 
خالد : سبعه وتسعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك تستاهليييييييين اكثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثر ياغلاااااااا
غلا: واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي (قعدت على الكرسي ) حمدالله ياااااااااااااربي 
خالد : وانت؟
عمر: ايهاااااء داري انا كم قول
خالد : عمور ترا صدمتني
عمر : بسم الله ليش خالد شنو
غلا وقفت على حيلها : شصاير خالد ، نتيجة عمر كم ؟
عمر تشقق : أي والله ( بس يبي يهذر وياها ) مادري شالسالفه
خالد بصوت عااالي يطالع السقف وهو مررجع راسه تسعه وثمانيييييييييييييييييييين هاهاي 
عمر : لالاااااااااااااااااااا عيااااااااار مستحيييييييييييل اصلآ،، قلبــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
غلا اللي فرحت من كل قلبها وقعدت تطالع عمر بنظرات وهو يلم اخوه 
عمر وقف يطالعها ..
غلا : الف مبروك عمر ..
غلا : يبارك فيج غلاا .. 
وراحت غلا وهي مستانسه و خالد اللي يفكر بهديه لهم طلعه ولا عشا راح بشر الكل وجاها عمها سعد وعطاها هديتها وطلعها على الغدا*



*اتصلت غلا من موبايل عمها فالمطعم تبارك حق عاليه رفيجتها الللي جابت 90,5% ههه (العن خيرهم بوحمص)،،،
غلا اللي كل شوي عمر يطري على بالها وتضحك كل ماطرى عليها...
سعد: هههه شفيج غلا ؟
غلا : ها لا ولاشي عمي ..
سعد : كل شوي تظحكين ظحكيني ويااج!
غلا : هههه لا بس ماصدقت متى تطلع النتيجه ، جننت خالد المسكيين اليوم ..
سعد : لا والله ! شلون ؟
غلا : لا بس هو اللي طلع نتيجتي وانت تعرف انا شلون خوافه 
سعد : ههههه ياحليله ،، تدرين عااد .. خالد أحن واحد فيهم أحن من سعود (غلا تبقق عينها!)
غلا : عمي سعود يحن ههههه شدعوى 
سعد : والله العظيم سعود قلبه طييب لاتغرج عصبيته الدايمه لا قدر الله خل يصير بعياله شي يجن جنوووووووونه وقتها ( غلا تطالعه بتشوق عشان يكمل كلامه ).. مره من السنيين اللي طافت عمر جاته صخونه قويه وطاح عليهم ( وايييه عليه )،
سعود انا استغربت منه يراكض للدكاتره جنه ياهل ..
غلا وايد عورها قلبها تمنت لو ابوها عايش ويخاف عليها مثل ماعمها سعود يخاف على عمر.. دمعت عيونها ونزلتها وهي تلعب بالعود اللي فالكاس ..
غلا : الله يخليه لهم انشالله..
سعد : بس مايمنع ان خالد كان بوقتها حنون بعد 
غلا : هـهـه ، شلون ؟
سعد : كاان خالد تقريبآ بو 11 سنه ، رجال يعني كان متخرع وايد على اخوه الوحيد لدرجة انه لما رجعت وياه البيت صاح
غلا : صااااااااااااااااح!!!!! (( بصدمه )) ؟؟؟؟؟
سعد : أي والله ..
غلا : ماشالله عليهم ،، الله لايفرق بينهم ..
سعد : اميين الله يسمع منج ، بس خلود راااااااااااااااعي نكته 
غلا : أييييي هههههههه واي بس اقعد وياه بطني يذبحني من الظحك مااقدر
سعد : ههههههه وارثها مني 
غلا : صح صح عمي ..

رجعها عمها للبيت بطلب منها قالت تبي تريح شوي ،، وقال لها بيمر عليها ويوديها بيت ابوهم العود قريب المغرب..
حطت غلا الاكياس وفصخت عباتها وانسدحت على بطنها تشهق بصياحها ( يماا وينج ، يبا وييينك ؟ ليش رحتو وخليتوني ؟ ) وتشهق بصياحها تحس قلبها بيوقف ان زادت صياح .. عمها مادرى بسالفته هذي رجع عليها ذكريات ألييمه على قلبها وايد هي تحاول ماتفكر فيها بس .............
غاارت من قلبها على عمر وخالد ليش عندهم ابوين انتبهت حق كلامها ( انا شقول؟ الله يخليهم لهم انشالله .. ) 
ورجعت تصييييييييييييح من كل قلبها وصياحها على ووصل للطيفه اللي كانت فالصاله..
راحت تركض دار غلا وفتحت الباب .. 
لطيفه تمسك غلا اللي كانت قاعده على السرير وتصيييييح وهي مغطيه ويهها.. 
لطيفه : شفيج يمه ؟ شفيج ياغلا؟
غلا : .. (تصيح) ..
لطيفه تلمها وتهدي فيها : بس ياغلا ، بس ياحبيبتي شفيج قولي لي ؟ حد سوى لج شي؟ عمر قال لج شي؟ خالد قال لج شي ؟ عمج سعد شقالج ؟ .. ( تحس انها تهدي حد من اليهال) بس ياماما قومي حبيبتي ..
خالد اللي كان راجع من صلاة العصر سمع الصياح وتخرع على باله شي صاير فهله ومشى بسرعه لدار امه مالقاها تخرررررررع ركض لغلا وشافها تصيح وامه لامتها
اول مره يشوف مثل هالموقف غلا تصيح من كل قلبها مثل صياح أي ياهل كان وده يلمها عشان تسكت وايد حن عليهاا ..
يالمسكينه ياغلا ، لاتعورين قلبي انا ماقدر على مواقف جذي وانتي يايمه تصرفي سكتيها ..

خالد قعد على طرف السرير : شفيج غلا؟! ..
غلا تخرعت يوم سمعتهم .. ومن الفشله ماتبي ترفع ويهها لمت خالتها بقووه ، خالتها تخرعت حست شي صاير لمتها مب طبيعيه ، فجرت فخالتها شعور الحنيه اللي ماكانت فيوم متوقعته فيها .. حتى خالد استغرب من امه ، امه دومها جديه واذا حد صاح ماتلم عليه مثل هالشكل ، بس يمكن ليش هي بنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطيفه : يمه خالد انت اطلع .. ( تطالعه بنظرات عشان يفهم ان غلا خجلانه منه )
خالد : انشالله يما .. (فصل ان تكون لخصوصيه راح وخلاهم على راحتهم ، بعد بنات شقول انا ؟) 
طلع وسكر الباب لقى عمر فويهه ..
عمر : شصاير ( وهو يبي يدش الدار )
خالد يمسكه من يده : لاتدخل بعدين تعرف..
عمر : بــــــس .........
خالد يقاطعه ويجره : امش زين 
قعد وياخالد فالصاله ويحس انه قاعد على الجمر غلا تصيح شفيها ؟ خالد قعد يدخن ..
غلا قالت حق خالتها اللي فيها وهدتها خالتها لين ماخلتها وناامت غلا ...
راحت لطيفه وقعدت وسط عيالها ..
عمر وهو متخرع : يمه ،، يمه شفيها غلا ؟ ليش تصيح ؟ شصاير !
لطيفه ماعجبتها حركة عمر: ليش متخرع هالكثر ؟ البنيه شوي متظايقه ..
عمر ( يااااااابعد طوايف هلي .. ) : من شنو يمه ؟
لطيفه : ولاشي سالفه ماتنقال ..
عمر انجب وخالد حمد ربه انه ماسأل عشان ماتجيه هالجعمه الكبيره ( ههههههههه)
لطيفه قالت لخالد عن صيحة غلا وسبتها ووايد عورت قلبه..
راح خالد وقعد مسك كتاااب بايخ ماعطيه رفيجه عن قصة واحد وقعد يقراه وهو مشغل أغنية نوال ( لجل عينـك ) .. على هالمقطع

(( مشااعر تنسجم مابيني وبينك ،،
يمررها خفوقي في شراييني ،،
تزيين دنيتي يازين من زينك ،،
وهبك الله الحسن ياكامل الزينِ ،، )) 

^^^
عجيبه الاغنيه ترا..

تملل وقعد يشرب بلاك كوفي ، ارتقلت يده وطاحت القهوه على الكتاب اللي يقراه 
خالد يكلم روحه : هههههههه يعني عمره ماتبخر تبخر واحترق ، والله بلشه ..

(( بعد المغرب جا العم سعد وخذ غلا وياه وباتت هناك ووداها الشاليهات ورجعوا ثاني يوم فالليل ،، وعمر بعد طلع مع ربعه من مجمع لين مجمع لاثووا ، وخالد عكسه ، طلع نص يوم مع ربعه على الغدا ولما رجع رااح نادي الرماايه .. ]ياعينييييييي عليك ياخطيير[..
دخل مع واحد من ربعه وحسها حلوه ولو انه مب محترف فيها بس عجبته كان محترف اكثر فالباسكت ويلعبها فالبيت ] ههه [ .. ))....*

----------


## وعود

*رجعت غلا البيت وهي تمر صوب دار عمر ماشيه لدارها .. 
سمعت عمر قاعد بداره يغني صوته فظييييييييييييييع ،، صااافي وفيه شي جذااب وحجم غرفته مسوي صدا للصوت .. 

(( شويه ان قلت اشتاقك..
شويه ان قلت احتاجك..
شويه ان قلت انا كلي لك..
شويه ان قلت اهوااك..
لو تجمع حب العالم،،
كلام وشوق العالم،،
وكلام الحب واغاااني الحب،، 
ماتاسوي ياعمر ** غلاك** ،،)) ...

غلا اللي ماتت على صوته الرهيييييييب كان صوته صج حلووووو تبي تقعد تسمع لين باجر تحس مايمللها لو سمعت بعد وبعد وبعد ... 
انتبه عمر لظلها من بابه المردود ، وقال ..
عمر بصوت جذاب ومليان ثقه : حياج غلا ،، كنت ناطررج 
غلا اللي انصدمت ( انتبه ليي ! وييي ! وانا هاوشته ليش كان يطالعني ) ..
عمر شافها تأخرت قام من كرسيه ..



..غلا جدمت بخطوتها؟ رجعت بخطوتها؟ عمر غصبها تدخل؟ طنشها وقام قفل بابه؟
شبيصير بين غلا وعمر ياترى ؟ حد بيشوفهم ؟ و خالد وينه فهالجزء ؟ ..!*


*عمر: دخلــــي غلا ،، ليش واقفه ،، ناطرج انا ..
غلا وهي تروح : لا ا مابي .. 
عمر يسبقها ويوقف بكيانه الذباح : غلا بتدخلين ،، كلمتين وامشي عني .. 
غلا تطالعه : كلمتين بس مانطول !
عمر يأشر على عيونه : من عيوني ، بس ها تسمعيني لين الآخر 
غلا: زيــن ..

( هاي شبيسوي الحين ؟ اخاف يمد يده ؟ والله اكسره ،، خنشوف شيبي ، نشوف آخرتها وياك ياحبيبي ! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شنو ؟ عمر عمر مب حبيبي )
عمر سحب له كرسي بعد ماقعدت غلا على كرسي المكتب

قلب الكرسي وقعد عليه بالعكس ..
عمر يخزهاا 
غلا وهي منحرجه : عمر خلص شتبي ؟
عمر : غلاا يعني مو حاسه فيني 
غلا : ................ ( ماترد عليه ) ..
عمر : مو حاسه اني احبج ؟
غلا : .. عمر ماله داعي هالكلام ..!
عمر : تكفيــــــــــن غلا متى وقته اذا ماقلت لج انا احبج ؟
غلا : بس ياعمررر 
عمر : انتي اللي بس ، على بالج (يوقف وهو شوي معصب ) انا بقدر اكتم كل المشاعر اللي لج داخلي والله اللي فيني مايشيله عشرة رجااااااااجيل ،، احبج ماتحسين يعني ، قلت لج مره انا احبج وابييييييج ، والله ابيج يابنت عمي ( يقعد على ركبه ) ابيج والله بدم قلبي شاريج.. 
تكفييييييين بردي خاطري ردي علي الله يخليج غلا .. 

غلا ( اف كل هاي لي؟ والله ماستاهلك ) : عمر شقولك ؟ تنزل راسها وهي تعدل لفة شيلتها .. 
أنا بعد فيني هالاحاسيس بس ماجات الفرصه اني اقولك ......
عمر : كملي تكفييييييييين لاتسكتين..
غلا : اوكي عمر كل الي تحسه بمشاعر صوبي انا ابادلك اياها اوووووووكي! 
(غلا ارتااااااااااحت من الي قالته وشرررررررردت من الدار لدارها بسرعه ، انا شسويت؟ بس صارحته! ولد عمي واحبه .. يه .. )
عمر اللي ماااااااااااات من اللي قالته
يوقف جدام المنظره ،، يمسك ويهه : غلا تحبني؟ (يسطر روحه ) ،، تحبنييييييييي!
ررررررركض لدار خالد بسرعه اللي كان قاعد يبدل 
عمر :خلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
خالد : هلا هلا ها شفيك ؟ شصاير ؟
عمر : خلوووووود تحبني
خالد : من؟ 
عمر : بلا رباده خلود 
خالد : ههههههههههه ،، الموترجي خالد هاهاهاهااااي ،، شدراك انها تحبك ؟
عمر : توها قبل شوي انا كلمتها وقالت لي بس شردت عني 
خالد : ههههههههه أي قالت شهالبعبع المؤرف !
عمر يظحك : انجلعععع خلود هاي جزااااااي يالبليد 
خالد : اطلع اطلع فيني نومه بنت كلب لاا اكفر فيك ،، كش كش
عمر يقوم بعد مادزه خالد : مالت عليك قايم قايم ..
.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.* .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

عمر قعد يمشي فالبيت يفكر بكلام غلا وغلا بعد تفكر بكل هالاحاسيس اللي بعمر لها ، من متى يحبني ؟ يحليله والله اني انا بعد احبه .. 
ثاني يوم الصبح كلهم متجمعين على طاولة الاكل ..
نزل خالد وهو شكله ررررررررهيب يفز له اقسى قلب ( العن خير التعبير بس ) ،، لابس ثوب للبيب نص كم والشعر شحلوه مرجعه كله على ورا وكان توه مقصقه والخصل تميل يمييين يسااااار ،، (ههه) ،، وكان محلق من الزين وريحة العطر تبرد الخاطر ..
خالد بنفسيه حلوووه وواظحه : صبـــــــــــاح الخـــــــــــــير ،،،
الكل : صباح النــور ،، 
خالد قعد وجنه يدور شي على الطاوله 
خالد : ليدي تلوفي ،، Where is my black coffee?
لطيفه : يالله،، ماجابوها ناد وحده تجيبها لك ..
غلا اللي كانت قاعده تقص وتاكل بطبق عجيب مسوينه على الريوق ( توست شبه محمص كل واحد مدهون بشي الجوكلت والمربى والجبن وزبدة الفستق ) 

خالد يقوم وهو يغني ويخزها هي وعمر وحاط ايد وحده بجيبه 
خالد : حبيتك تنسيت النوم وياخوفي تنساني حاابسني برات النوم وتارررررركني سهرااااااااااااااااانييييييي ..
غلا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه(فطست عليه وهو يغني باللبناني)
خالد : هاهاهاهاهااااااااا عجبتج ؟ 
غلا: ههه أي 
خالد : ليش؟ قلت نكته ؟
غلا فتحت عينها ( ها؟ ) : .........!
عمر يطالع خالد وهو مرفع حاجب 
سعود: خالد يبه مو تبي قهوتك ؟ من هناك يكلمون الخدم
خالد نزل راسه وهو يحك قفاه من الفشيله : انشالله يباا..
ظغط على الانتركوم : Helloo0o0o0o!
دوانا : Yes MR.khalid!
خالد : Can I speek to Dwana?
دوانا: It's me , What you want ?
خالد : Can you go out with me this night
دوانا: hahahahahaaaa , Sure I will
خالد : كلي تبن زين ، Dwana Get my black coffee plz 2 me I want to eat ,,Quick plz
دوانا : Ok I will 
قعدو وجابو لخالد قهوته وتريقو ،، وخالد كل شوي ينكت لهم وبعدها قامو يشوفون الـT.V مع بعض خالد وغلا وعمر كانو على سوفه وحده 
عمر انسدح وصار ويهه قبال غلا ..
غلا قامت غيرت مكانها ، خالد يخزه بنظرات ( تسنع ويأشر على رقبته يعني لا أذبحك) 
عمر هز راسه وراح داره ,,,
قعد يرســـــــــم رسم ممر من الجليد متناثره عليه اوراق شجر من فصل الخريف ، كانت الرسمه غريبه شوي ودخل في تفاصيل دقيقه وايد بالرسم لمعة الثلج على الرصيف وعروج الاوراق ،، ظل الورقه او انعكاسها على الثلج ....

خلصها وخلاها قام يبي ينزل المسبح متملل مايعرف شيسوي غلا لو يطق راسه بالجدار ماكلمته كلمتين حلوين .. 
نزل المسبح ودخل بدل طلع بشورت اسود بس 
طب بالمسبح وقعد يتسبح وهو مشغل التلفزيون متملل ماوعي الا بواحد جاااااي ركض وطب وياه ...!.!.!


عمر : بففففففففففففففف ( عن الماي اللي تخرس به ) ، من ، ماغيرك المطفوق خلود
خالد : هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاا واكاكاكاكاااااااك انا قالو لي انك هني ودريت المعشوقه مو وياك قلت اجييييي اصير لك معشوق ازلي ( يلمه ويخنقه ) 
عمر : آآآآآآآ وخر وخر ذبحتني
خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه احسنييييييييييييين 
قعدو يتسحبون وغلا كانت طالعه تمشي بالحديقه وسرقت النظر من دريشه صغيره من 
المسبح تطل على الحديقه رفيعه كانت شوي ماانتبهوا لها وهم ضحكتهم مسندره المكان..
طلعو من بعدها وتسبحوا ولبسو ورجعوا لداخل الفيلا ..

خالد وعمر فتحو عينهم على وسعهااااااااااااااا الذباح 

لما دخلو ؟ شلقو؟ ليش فتحو عينهم ؟ البيت على ماهم خلوه ؟ غلا بترجع من الحديقه ؟ ولا بيصير لها شي؟ العم سعد حبيب غلا وينه عن هالبارت ؟*




*¸.•´¯`•.¸><((((؛>الجزء الثامن <؛))))><.•´¯`•. 


خالد وعمر اللي فتحوا عيونهم على وسعها اول مادخلو الفيلا ياترى شاللي صدمهم؟ وليش كل هالرعب اللي دب في نفس كل واحد ؟ تتوقعون ششافوا؟
كان العم سعد واقف على عكاز مسوي حادث وماعلموا أي حدد .. 
خالد ركض لعمه وخر على ركبه 

خالد: عمـــــــي،، شصادك ، شصار فيك؟
سعد بابتسامه تعبانه من النفخه اللي على خده : هههه مافيني الا العافيه..
خالد : شصار فيك عمي ؟
عمر : عمي شصاررررررررر! والله ان شافتك غلا بتجن (لازم يعني حاشرها بكل شي) .. 
سعد : سويت حادث .:!:.
خالد : اوف الله سلمك ، حمدالله ماصار فيك شي (يحب يد عمه)
سعد شال ايده بسرعه : الله يخليك ياخالد..
عمر: ماتشوف شر عمي ، استريح ليش واقف..
سعد وغمازته مبينه من خده التعبان : ههههه مرتاح لاتحاتي غلا وينها؟
عمر ( آخ منها ) : مادري عمي
خالد : انتوا خلكم انا اروح ادورها لك ..

عمر الي صار جنه ياهل سبق خالد نحاس وراح دورها قالت له الخدامه تتمشى برع .. 

غلا كانت لابسه بنطلون أبيض وقميص احمر شوي مخصر لافه شيلتها بس بخفه واظحه .. 

عمر تسبه قعد يطالعها وهي مب منتبها ، قاعده على الديرفه لشخصين تمرجح روحها وهي تشوف السما والغيوم ..
غلا ( ياريتج يايمه وياي ، مثل عاليه رفيجتي كل شي تقوله لامها وامها تنصحها وتقولها لا و أي ، ماولهتي علي يمه ؟ وانت يبا؟ ماتبي تشوفني شلون كبرت؟ اذا انتو ماتبون ترا انا ابي * تمسح دمعاتها * أبي يباا ولهانه عليكممم بخاطري مره لو لدقايق بس أعيش بعايله ودي بخاااااااااااااطري .... ) 

مسحت دموعها بسرعه لما لمحت عمر جاها بخطوات سريعه وقعد على الارض محايد الديرفه .. 
عمر : شفيج غلا؟
غلا توقف : مافيني شي .. 
عمر : ودموعج؟ 
غلا : راسي مصدع .. 
عمر : زين غلا بس حبيت اقولج ان مو علي اوكيه!
غلا (يه) : عمر تكفى (يقاطعهم صوت خالد اللي صرخ عليهم من بعيد) .. 
خالد : يووووووووهو ، ياللي فالعلالي .. 
عمر : اوف مو وقتك .. 
غلا شهقت : عممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممي ! وبخطى سريعه راحت له ولمته وهي تشهق صياح دخلو البيت 

( خالد كان اكره منظر عنده يشوف دموع الناس ، قلبه رهيـف ، يكره دموع أي د لو عدوه ، هالدور بنت عمه اللي صارت بحسبة اخته * لا انا ماحب جي مابي اف * ) ... 
سعد يمسح على راسها : بس ياغلا ، عشان خاطري ، غلا حبيبتي لاتصيحين
غلا قومي عشان خاطر عمج 
خالد يحس بغصه مايحب هالمنظر ،وعمر اوف بحضن عمي وتصيح ليش جي يه!
غلا فهمها عمها ماتبي عيال عمها تستحي منهم 
طالع سعد خالد بنظره بس ماكان يبي يتكلم .. 
خالد فهم عمه وجرر عمر وراحو بعيد عن الصاله ، خالد بكل قوته كان جار عمر وحذه على سوفا احد الصالات .. 

عمر : شفيك خلود انت كل ماشفتني عاملتني جني بقره
خالد : فديت الكااااااااوز انا يحلاتهم والله عندهم شنب ( يجر شعره من عمر ، دزه عمر بعد صوت اخ ‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏***** من قوة جرته ) 
يكمل خالد : ههههههههههه والله وكبرت ياعمور وطلع لك شنب هاهاهاهاااااي يحليل الكااااااوز والله
عمر : انت ماتقوللي شتبي ؟ لالا صج شتبي تبي شي ؟ يعني قاعد بالحديقه ابي اتحجى انطق اقولها عمي جاااااي، الا وانت جاي ... شتبي خالد ؟

خالد اللي وطى راسه اونه زعل كلش ومنزل حواجبه على انه زعل حييل على اخوه .. 

خالد بصوت واطي وهو يمثل ببراعه : مابي شي .. 
يمشي اونه بيطلع وهو لين الحين موطي .. 
عمر صدق : لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا خالد اتغشمر 
خالد يلتفت له وهو متعمق فالدور : زعلت انا ، ربنا يسامحك 
عمر : ههههههههههههههه يقطع ابليسك ياخالد ، نكته وربي
خالد :ههههههههههههههههه وانت تحلم بواحد زيي ينكت لك طول النهارده 
عمر: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه النهارده بعد 
خالد : ههههه مع ويهك طس فراااااسي زقاره تفر مخي ، أيـبـااااااا (يطلع علبة الزقاير ويحطها ويولعها )
عمر : اووووف متى بتهد هالمسخره 
خالد : أي والله انا مادري ليش ادخن مع اني مابي تصدق
عمر : اقلع عن التدخين اخي
خالد : انني احاول لكن دائمآ ارى يدي تمتد هكذا * يمثل خالد ويدعسها بجيبه * وارى الزقاره تخرج وتولع نفسها وتقول سيدي خالد دخنـــــــي
عمر : انك فتى كااااااااااااذب
خالد : كلا اني لاأكذب
عمر : كذاب وكذاب
خالد : كلا ورأس أمي وأبي لاأكذب
عمر : لا انك ،،،،،، شب
خالد الي فطس ظحك : ششششششب وااااااااااااااااااااااااك كاكاكاكاك ياولد الفصفص شب ، قمممممممممممم طس عني
عمر : يوهووووووووو تدور الزله مع ويهك
خالد : شقال قال شب هاهاهاهاااااااااااااااي
عمر : يه
خالد : هاهاها شب

على هالضحك والروح الخفيفه خلص يومهم بعد ماغلا كانت غرقانه فدموعها على عمها مع انه ماكان متعور وايد ..


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.* .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هالجزء يجنننننننننن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وعود

الله يعافيش شموعة مشكورة دوم هالطلة إن شاء الله..

----------


## وعود

*... ¯¨'*•~-.¸¸,.-~*' بعد مرور 3 أشهــر ¨'*•~-.¸¸,.-~*' ... 


فصل الشتا .. 

بعد مامرت 3 أشهر عليهم نكلمكم شوي عن بعض التطورات وأهم الاحداث..

°l||l°غلا و عمر °l||l° : تطورت علاقتهم صار يقعدون مع بعض ويتكلمون بالساعات حتى .. 

°l||l° خالد °l||l° : واااااي شنقول عن خالد هالوسيم ، صار شكله جناان من بعد ماسافر مع ربعه برحله لأسبانيا وفرنسا لفحة سماره صارت مو طبيعيه طوله زاد وجسمه ظعف شوي غير من قصة شعره وخلااها أحلى متدرجه نوعآ ما ..
°l||l° سعد °l||l° : أحلو حيل عن قبل متن أكثر وتشافى من كل شي فيه ، وسمعنا انه يبي يعرس ( محد يدري؟ ) .. ههه .. 


°l||l°سعود ولطيفه °l||l° : على ماهم لطيفه فهالايام انتبهت لغلا وعمر مما قسى قلبها على غلا*



*¸.•´¯`•.¸><((((؛>الجزء التاســع <؛))))><.•´¯`•. 


غلا وعمر كانو قاعدين يسولفون فالمسبح .. 

غلا : ههههههههه لا عمررر حرام عليك 
عمر : هههههههه والله غلا ماجذب عليج 
غلا : متأكــــــــــــــدد ؟ ( تخزه بنظرات ) .. 
عمر : اويلي ويلااااااه ، ماقدر على هالنظرات اناااا شيلي عينج 
غلا : ههههههههه نصااااااااااااب 
عمر : نصاب ؟
غلا : هههههههههه أي نعم عندك مانع؟
عمر : غلا ممكن أعرف شي ؟
غلا : آمر 
عمر (اويلي انا ) : ليش كله تظحكين ؟
غلا (تفاجئت) : لا عادي ظحك بوقته 
عمر : لا وايد ( بروح مداعبه ) 
غلا على بالها جد : انحرمت وايد من الظحكه ممنوعه علي صارت يوم جاتني؟
عمر : يااااااااااابعد هلي انتي ظحكي يبا كثر ماتبين ومتى ماتبين
غلا شرد ووقفت عند الباب : تسسسسسنع لاتقول هالحجي
عمر يركض لها : على بالج بخليييييييج
غلا شردت لداخل البيت وقعدت عند ليدي تلوفي على قولة خالد .. 
عمر كان رافع يده كانه محتر ويوم شاف امه .. طـخ .. 
راح عمر داره يتسبح ويتدفى من بعد ماتجمد من البرد .. 

لطيفه : وين كنتوا ؟ 
غلا (ها؟ ) : كنا بالحديقه قاعدين وياعمي سعود وراح ورحنا شوي المسبح وردينا 
لطيفه : اها بس ياغلا لاتطولون ويابعض صج بحسبة اخوان بس ولد عمج
غلا (وهاي اللي موجعني) : حاضر ..
لطيفه راحت دارها وهي تشل شالها ومجله توها شاريتها 
لطيفه : هاج تبين تقرينها ؟
غلا : اوكيه ، بس اخلص اجيبها لج يمه
لطيفه : أي انشالله لاجا خالد قولو له محمد بن عبدالله اتصل 
غلا بحيره : اوكي انشالله .. 
قعدت غلا وهي تقرا المجله رافعه ريل ومنزله ريل من على الكرسي ومتدفيه فيه 
دخل خالد وهو لابس ثوب اسود مقلم بالرصاصي الغامق ..

خالد : السلام عليكم ، اوب غلويه هني ، هااا شتسوين صدتج اعترفي ! تهربين شنو ؟ 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههه ، ماهربت شي والله
خالد : شايفج انا شايفج لاتمثلييييييييين عليييييييي.. 
غلا: ياخالد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خالد : يااغلا أين المناره لطيفه ؟ 
غلا ماتت على هالمسمى : هههههههههه وانت كل يوم مسميها باسم ههههههه
خالد : افا عليج ، تبين اسمج 
غلا : لالالالالالا ههههههه تكفى لا 
خالد : تحملي ترا هذي لعنة الفراعنه ايه
غلا: هههههههههه ،، 
خالد : ياحليلج والله 
غلا بخجل ونعومه : أي صج خالد ، اتصل فيك محمد بن عبدالله ..
خالد بعصبيه هاديه : ووووووووووو من رد عليه ؟ 
غلا تتغشمر : انااااااا
خالد : شننووووووووووووووو رديتي عليه ؟
غلا : لالالالالالالا اتغشمر والله خالتي قالت لي وبس
خالد : ياويلج تحملي تردين عليه 
غلا اللي انصدمت اول مره من دخلت البيت وبحياتها اصلآ حد يكلمها بهالأسلوب
لدرجة ان دموعها بدت تلالي بعينها الناعسه .. 
غلا بحزن : اوكيه ( تروح دارها )
خالد : يوهوووووووووووووووووووووووو..
مشى خالد للطابق الفوقي بعصبيييييييه كبيره ..
تتوقعون خالد راح يطربق الدنيا على راسها؟ يهاوشها ؟ يقولها اكبر من تتغشمرين وياي؟ يتاسمح منها؟ يظربها ولا يهاوش عمر؟*



*¸.•´¯`•.¸><((((؛> الجزء العاشر <؛))))><.•´¯`•. 



غلا دخلت الدار وقفلت الباب فصخت شيلتها بكل هدوء ودموعها تطيح من عينها وهي تبدل وتربع ملابسها وتلبس .. 
غلا( انا لو لي ام ولا ابو ولا حامي محد تجرأ وكلمني جي ، لكني ملطشه اللي يبي يتفرعن علي ، خالد اللي كنت عادته اخوي العود يكلمني بهالأسلوب ؟ ليش؟ انا يعني وان رديت عليه شصار خربت الدنيا؟ مالت عليك يالخايس )

خالد ركب الدري وهو يكلم نفسه : 

(شدعوى انا شسويت شكلها حساسه هالبنت ، اوف ، بعد انا مب لازم اصرخ عليها) ..

مر بممر الغرف وراح لدارها ..

يطق الباب 
، مره ، 

مرتين ،

ثلاث



،، بس محد يفتحه له..

خالد ( شدعوى من صجها زعلت ؟ )

???????????????????????????????????????

غلا اللي كانت داخل دارها تصلي السنه ماجاوبت على الباب .. 
لبست غلا جلابيه عنابه وذهبيه *شتويه* بس هالمره لاشيله ولاشي قعدت بالدار .. 
قعدت غلا تبرد اظافرها وهي مشغله اغنية لاتتنهد ( لكاظم الساهر) ، منكرتهم عنابي طلع جناااااااان على يدها لانها بيضا ، رهيبه ، تجرب مكياجها gloss شوية بلاش وتمسحهم كحلت عينها وفحمتهـم طلعوا خطيرييييييين حطت روج عنابي قوي وفوقه Gloss شفاف وزيدت لمعته الشفافه فتحت شعرها الاسود الطوييل وجابته على جدام وقعدت تطالع روحها كان شكلها طالع فظييييييييع حلوه صج ، مسحت الحمره عن شفايفها ولمت نص شعرها 
تمت تدور بدارها الكبيره الممله على قولتها اتصلت رفيجتها عاليه وقعدوا يسولفون قالت لها يمكن يسافرون وغلا قالت ماتدري بتسافر ولا .. 

سكرت منها وقعدت متملله تقرا مجلات وترتب الدار ، ماتبي تنزل تدري بتشوف عمر ومب راحمها اسأله .. 
راحت عند الكمدينه طلعت علبة الرولات تبي ترول شعرها الطويــــــــــــــــــــــــــل..
ماوعت الا بطقة الباب غلا وقفت على حيلها المايل .. 

غلا بصوتها الناعم : جايــــــه ،، من ورا الباب وهي تلف شيلتها ،، : مــن ؟!
عمر ( أويل قلبي ) : انا عمرررررر فجي الباب عندي لج هديه 
غلا ( عشان اذبحك ) ، فتحت : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه عمي سعد ( لمته ) وحشتني عمي شلونك ؟
سعد : هههههه يابنت عمج انا بخير حبيبتي انتي شخبارج شمسويه؟(وهم يدخلون الدار) ناقصج شي؟ تبين شي؟
غلا: أخ ياعمي شقولك متملللللله ابي اروح الكويت هههههه وحشتني خالتي مريم وآمنه ونور ووووو(يقاطعها سعد)
سعد : بس بس بس بتعرفينا عليهم الله يهداج ..!
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا اقولك انا 
سعد : حاضر انشالله اشوف لنا حجز على هالاسبوع شرايج؟ 
غلا تفكر : اممممممممم ، الاسبوع الجاي عمي (تغمز له ) يمدينا نتسنع لهم
سعد : ههههههههههههه ، يالله حبيبتي انا بروح مضظر
غلا : لااااا عمي توك جاي ماخذت خمس دقايق
سعد : ماعليه غلاي ظايج الوقت علي هالايام بعدين امي تعبانه شوي وتعرفين تغريد لاهيه وياعيالها
غلا : سلامة قلبها يدتي شفيها ؟
سعد : ههههههه تتدلع لالا جايتها نشله خفيفه
غلا : خلاص عمي مرني باجر من زمان مارحت هناك
سعد : من هالعين قبل هالعين ،، غيره؟
غلا تبوس عمها : اموااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح ، ابيك سالم 
سعد : يالله حبيبتي ديري بالج على روحج 
غلا : حااااضر عمي

}عمر اللي انقهر جنه سمنديقاه واقف لا عبرته ولاشي شخط بره الدار من طلع عمه سعد{

يقول فباله : (( اوريج يام كشه تحقريني ها ! أي يبى طايحه بعمج تبوس اراويج غلوي والله لاازعل زعله ماوراها زعله والله نص ساعه بزعل عليج صبري بس )) ..
خالد اللي كان راد من بره وهو جايب سويت وياه للبيت 
خالد وهو طربان حده : هنني ياللي جميعي لك هناا حطني بآخر مداااي..
طيرك اللي مايبي غيرك اناا ضمني انت فضااي..
صدق اني فيك مغرم فييك والحيااه ايش الحياه الا مشاهد ناظرييك؟..
يانهار لو تغيب الشمس وااضح..

عمر : ههههههههههههههه تتحداني؟ 
خالد درى ان عمر بالصوت بيكسبه : For Sure Baby

عمر يتنحنح : ان تبسمت قلت الموعد شفاك وان تمنعت بانفاسي دعيتك يارجى العمر لو حفتك الاشواق ليتك اول طريق الحب ليتك ودع البرد كفٍ ضم يمناك صافح الود قلبي يوم جيتك حيّ ذا الشوف ماتنمل دنياك شف سواة العيون اليا لقيتك...

خالد (بعد تفكير) : اممممممم،، 
((بعبط)) 
لييييييه الألم والآآآآآآآآه لين الزمن دوااااااااااااااار ؟ ومعاااااندك باصرااار والحب ليه ننسااااااااه؟ 
عمر : روووووووووووح زين ماخذها عبط 
خالد : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عمر يتعبث فالعلبه اللي بيد خالد : اممم شجايب وياك؟
خالد يدزه : شــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
عمر : شنو هالشي 
خالد : شـــــــــــــــــي 
عمر : ياخالد بلا مصاخه شجايب ؟
خالد : شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــي شي شي شي
عمر : اوووووووه (يقوم) ..
خالد : هههههههههههه دلوع امك روح قول لها 
عمر بعصبيه : جبببببببببببببببببببببببببببب لاتقول دلوع امك
خالد : هههههههههه انت اصلآ تتمنى دلع الليدي تلوفي ،، وينها بس؟ 
امهم وهي طالعه من دارها
لطيفه : هاا حبيبي ؟ كاني 
خالد : اماااااااااااااااااااااايه
لطيفه : ههههههههههه ها ها شتبي كاني
خالد : هههههههههههه لا بس جايب هالحلو ذوقيه اماااااااااااااااايه
لطيفه : جنيت خالد ؟ امايه و امايه اثقل حبيبي
خالد : هههههه ذوقي بس انتي الله يخليج
لطيفه تهز راسها وتاكله : امم حلوووو 
خالد : نياهاهاهاي عشان تعرفون خالد بسسسسسسسس (يحلوك والله ) 

غلا كانت نازله على الدري وهي كاشخه بجلابيتها والمناكير العنابي ، العيون كلها صارت عليها ،، تتوقعون العيون صارت عليها على كشختها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا شايله اغراضها عمها سعد بيمرها وتطلع من هالبيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
زعلانه على عمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
زهقت من خالد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خالتها كانت تعذبها واحنا ماندري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*تذكرون فآخر الجزء شصار ؟؟ 

اللي صار ان غلا نزلت من على الدري بخطوات انثويه وكان جمالها فذاك اليوم فتّان طالع بشكل جنونـــــــــــي ماينوصف بالكلام ..
خالتها لطيفه ، خالد ، عمر كان يطالعونها وهم منسطلين لأقصى درجه كأنهم أول مره يشوفون غلا ..
كانت طالعه حلوه حيـــــــل بهاليوم ومحد يدري شالسبب ؟
غلا اللي خافت من نظراتهم من بعد مانزلت .. 
غلا: ؟؟ شفيكــم ؟؟ 
لطيفه : هههه لا حبيبتي مافينا شي تعالي قعدي .. 
غلا تعجبت وراحت قعدت خالد شال عينه عنها لكن عمر اللي بدون لايحس كان فاج حلجه 
خالد يكفخه : سكر هالمغاره لايعشش الطير داخلها 
غلا + لطيفه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عمر ( لالا لاتظحكين والله اموت ) .. 
خالد سحب عمر وياه وطلعو دخل خالد لاول غرفه وياه وسكر الباب حذف عمر على السرير .. 
خالد : عمور ياخي بتستحي ولا اكوفنك ؟
عمر : خالد شفيك ؟ شسويت ؟
خالد : عمر اثقل امي حست لاتقعد تخز وتقط حجي 
عمر : غصب علي والله خالد 
خالد : عمر 
عمر : خالد 
خالد : صدقني مب فصالحك اللي تسويه ، اثقل 
عمر ينزل راسه : انشالله .. 
خالد : هههههههههههه يحليلك والله 
عمر : اف خلود شسوي انا لازم اقول لامي خلاص ثنويه وخلصنا 
خالد : ههههههههههههه صح انا ماعرست انت تعرس 
عمر : ههههههههه محد ماسكك؟؟

فالصالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــه .. 
دخل العم سعود وعم الهودء مع قرقعة اكواب الجاي =< وصوته لما ينصب 
لطيفه : الا اقول سعود .. 
سعود : سمـي ،،
لطيفه : مانويت تسفرنا ؟
سعود : ههه لاتستعجلين على رزقج ناوي بس انتوا وين تبون ؟
لطيفه وهي تشرب جاهيها وتطالع غلا : يعني نروح هالسنه فينا ولا لبنان نغير عن لندن ..
سعود : انا ماعندي مانع بس نجمع العيال ونشوفهم يمكن بخاطرهم مكان 
لطيفه : غلا روحي نادي خالد وعمر 
غلا اللي انصدمت اول مره ينطلب منها هالطلب : انا ؟
لطيفه : أي تلاقينهم فذيج الدار 
راحت غلا وهي تمشي شوي شوي 
سعود : يحليلها والله ، ماشالله عليها اييه الله يرحمك ياخوي يافيصل ويرحمج ياآمنه .. 
لطيفه : امين انشالله ، ماشالله عليها قمر قمر مب بنت 
سعود : ههه أي والله طلعت احلى من خالتها (يبي يطفرها)
لطيفه : لااااااا والله
سعود : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أي والله
غلا طقت الباب باصابعها النحيله بكل هدوء .. 
طقتين وسكتت 
خالد اللي كان داخل الدار يتصارع مع عمر بالمخدات وعمر شاق تشيرته وقف التصارع بينهم وكل واحد مرفع حاجب وطالع يجنن اكثر من الثاني 
خالد كان شكله جناااان ذاك اليوم لابس برمودا اسود وتيشيرت اسود بس شقه عمر ولحيته توها تبرز عكس عمر اللي كان لابس ثوب نص كم خالد شق جيبه الصدري وفتح الباب وهو زانط عمر وساحبه وياااااه 
خالد : هلا هلا غلووووووووويه تعالي شوفي شسووويت فيه
غلا : ها .؟ ليش جي حرام عليك بيموت 
خالد يغمز لها : لا ماعليج هاي قطو بسبع ارواح 
عمر اللي رفع يده يكفخ خالد : خلوووووووووود
خالد : ها ها ولانفس ولاكلمه ترا ها السجين كاهي 
غلا :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خالد : آآمري غلا ! أكيد ليدي تلوفي والهيرو سعود مطرشين علينا صح!
غلا بنعومه : ههه صح يبونكم والحيييين
عمر وخالد : الحين الحين
غلا : ههه الحين الحين 
خالد : يلا سباق 
عمر : زين هدني ماني ضحيتك ترا 
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد : ههههههههه لالا تشردين ياضحيه خلج وياي احسن 
عمر : يلا عاد خلود 
غلا : يلا خالد خله تكفى 
عمر شب بمكانه : يويلــــــــي خلني خلود لا اكفر فيك
خالد : ايوى ايوى والله وتوحد فيك ياخالد 
غلا اللي كانت قايلتها بطيب نيه عشان لطيفه ماتعصب وياسعود ظنوها ان قايلتها عشان عمر 
المهم خلو عمر هدوه 
خالد : يلا غلا تتسابقين ؟
غلا : ههه لالالا من صجك
عمر يطالعه خالد يكفخ قفاه 
عمر : زين زين 
خالد : عيل تدرين شلون انتي الحكم عدي لنا ها 
غلا : ههههههههههههه 
خالد : من صجي عاد 
عمر : والله واستخف اخوي
خالد اونه بيسطر عمر 
عمر : لالا اعصابك 
غلا اونها معصبه : اوووووش بس بعد يلا
خالد (يحليلهاااا) ويحط يده على حلجه 
عمر يرفع حاجب .. 
غلا : واحــــــــــد ، اثنيــــــــــــــــــن .......
عمر : ايي ؟
غلا : ثـــ ثلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااثه ..
غبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ره


كح كح كح 


اهـء يع كح اف اف 


هههههههههههه 

خالد وعمر اللي ركظوا بكل سرعتهم فالقصر لين يوصلون للصاله 
وكل ذيج السرعه وقفت فجأه قبال ابوهم .. 
سعود : شفيكم ؟
خالد : كح كح كحه يبى 
عمر : وانا اعطس
سعود : زين قعدوا 
جات غلا وقعدت قعده مايله بكرسي بروحها وجلابيتها كل مارفعت يدها بانت ذراعها خالد اللي كان من غير قصد عينه تروح عليها ويطالعها بس انتبه وقدر يسيطر على روحه وعمر بعد عشان ابوهم 

سعود : ها وين تبون هالصيف ؟
خالد : اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم 
عمر : براحتك يبا وين ماتبي احنا بنروح 
سعود : غلا يبا وين تبين ؟
غلا اللي ماكانت تبي يتوجه لها هالسؤال لانها تخجل وايد وبعدين عمها سعد واعدها بيروحون الكويت .. 
غلا بصوتها الناعم الواطي : عمي ،، عمي سعد قايل بنروح الكويت هالاسبوع !
سعود : يعني شلون يبا منتي رايحه ويانا ؟
غلا : مادري عمـي 
سعود : براحتج يبا كم بتمون هناك ؟
غلا : مانطول عمي يمكن اسبوع او اسبوعين اذا طولنا 
عمر اللي كان ينصدم بكل كلمه تنطقها غلا .. 
سعود : لا عيل بتسافرين ويانا بتروحين الكويت انشالله وبترجعين واحنا لين الحين
خالد : أي مزرعين فالدوحه لاتحاتين بتلقيني شيرة كنار وعمر شوك صاير 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لطيفه : بس ياخالد 
سعود : ههه لا ماعليج يابنيتي وان مابغيتي قولي 
غلا سكتت وتمت نظرات عمر تحرقها بين كل ثانيه وثانيه .. 
لطيفه : زين ماتبون لبنان
خالد : ههههههههههههههههه يمممممممه لا بعدين يدرون انج انتي اللي ذبحتي الحريري 
لطيفه : بك خلود هاي كلام تقوله عن امك 
خالد يروح عندها ويقعد متربع على الارض ويحب يدها
خالد : شدعوى ياام خلود مانتغشمر يعنييييييييييييييي 
لطيفه : ههه والله واستخف ولدي (ترجع تكلم ريلها وخالد انسدح على الارض وخلى ريل امه على ظهره ) .. 

غلا اللي أثر فيها هالموقف وايـــــــــــد وبشكل قوي ..
ماتوقعت خالد فيه كل هالحنان والحب لامه عيونها صارت تدمع وتخشهم عمر اللي فهم لها وكان يبي يقوم خالد بس ماقدر لان خالد متحجر تحت ريلها مايبي يتحرك 
غلا كانت تعد الثواني عشان تروح دارها وتفك نفسها من هالمنظر 
بعد نص ساعه من حرقة اعصاب غلا وتهيج مشاعرها 
سعود : يلا يبا دوركم كلكم 
غلا اول وحده فزت وفز من وراها عمر اللي انتبهوا له 
خالد عشان مايشكون فز وراهم شوي قللو انتباههم 
بس خالد اول ماخلصو من ركبة الدري بهدوء كان عمر اولهم وغلا بعده ومادرت ان خالد ورا الا لما سمعت خالد يكح شرقان من شنو محد يدري 
عمر : حلو حلو شفيك خلود 
خالد يكح وجاته امه بالماي وشربه 
خالد : اااح مادري شفيني 
عمر : لايكون بلعت شي طاير فالهوا
خالد : أي ضفدع لاني بلعت زهيوي
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عمر : يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
خالد : وخروووووووووووو ابي انام وخرو وخرو وخرو
غلا اللي لزقت بالطوفه هي وعمر ولاول مره بالغلط جات ايدها على ايده 
عمر اللي الدم مشى بقووووووه وصار يظخ بكل شريان فيه حس بشي غرررريب
نااااااااااااار فجسمه من مسكت يده 
فتح عينه 
مشوا بكل هدوء لطابق الغرف 
غلا : اسفه . 
عمر : ولاكلمه 
غلا : مو وقته عمر 
عمر : مووقته شنو ؟ تبين كف غلوي 
غلا : صج عاد وتمشي عنه 
عمر يدوس عل ذيل جلابيتها : قري مكانج لاتوحد فيج يابنت فيصل 
غلا تشيلها من تحت ريله : هدني عمر ماله داعي هالكلام (بعصبيه خفيفه)
عمر : بتنامين يعني؟
غلا : أي ليش ؟
عمر : لا بسسس ولهان على سوالفج
غلا خدودها ولعت 
عمر : اموووووووووووووووت على الحيا انا
غلا : بس عمر اسكت 
عمر : زين صج ضروري ابيج 
غلا : تكفى) عمر خلها باجر
عمر : صج عاد !
غلا : أي باجر خلاص روح عمر
عمر : مابي كيفي
غلا : يه 
عمر : أي بقعد فالممر شحلوه ممرنا بقعد بنام هني
غلا : ههه كيفك ..

مشت غلا لدارها وعيون عمر معاها تشوفها ..

غلا انسدحت على السرير اللي اليوم ثار فيها بركان محد يخمده داخلها من حبها لعمررررررر .. يجنننننن والله يجنننن ..

رجعت تتذكر قعدتهم وبسرعه اول ماطرى عليها خالد وحركته بس غلا قالت وان صحت بيرجع شي .. 
انا تعبت خلاص اف ، نامت بملابسها مابدلت من زود التعب والمشاعر النايحه فيها..*

----------


## وعود

*.* بعد مرور اسبوع *. 
غلا اللي طنشت عمر هذاك اليوم ولاقعدت وياه .. 
عمر سوه روحه زعلان ، وغلا لهت صارت خلال هالاسبوع كل يوم تطلع وياعمها سعد تشتري ملابس للسفر وهدايا لأهلهم .. 
فتحت غلا باب دارها وهي شايله بيدينها الثنتين قرابة الـ12 كيس 
حست يدها بتنقص خلتهم على الارض وفصخت الشيله على طول ..
نست الباب مفتوح وصارت تنقل الاكياس من عند الباب لين فوق السرير 
سمعت صوت خالد يتنحنح وهو طالع من الدار .. 
لفت شيلتها بسرعه ( عاد تدرون غلا كانت تموت على تنحنحة خالد كانت تطلع بصوت رجولي كله هيبـــه ) ..
خالد وهو مار وكان بهاليوم جدي .. 
خالد : شحالج ياغلا ؟ 
غلا : بخير الله يسلمك ..
خالد : انا طالع اذا سألت امي قولي لها طلع 
غلا : انشالله .. 
خالد : يلا مع السلامه .. 
غلا : مع السلامه .. 
غلا (( شفيه اليوم ؟ جدي ههه يحليله ،، انا احط ملابسي بأي شنطه امممم قعدت تطالع الشنط فغرفة الملابس .. اممم ام كانت عمتها تغريد طالبه لها شنط طقم ماركة فندي .. ملابس واصغر واصغر طقم كامل يعني .. 
غلا : شكلي باخذ هذي .. طلعتها غلا وحاولت ترفعها تحطها على السرير بس كانت الشنط كلها داخل بعض وجسمها الهزيل ماساعدها .. 
طلعت بره الدار تدور حد وهي مفتشله انشالله يارب القى حد من الخدامات .. 
خالد اللي كان لين الحين ماطلع يتكلم بتلفون البيت متصل واحد من ربع ابوه وقعد ياخذ من عنده كم شغله ضروري توصل لابوه .. 
غلا كانت قاعده تشوف وتفكر ( ياربي اطلب منه ولا؟ لا صح لانها فشله ؟ لا ليش فشله خالد عادي مثل اخوي ؟ لالالا واي فشله بروحه حلو واليوم شحلوه .. لالا واي ماقدر .. لا خلاص بروح كاهو يطالعني) 

مشت له غلا وقالت بصوتها الناعم الخجلان ..
غلا : خالــد ؟
خالد اللي كان لاهي نسى يكتب شي : عيوووون خالد ، (اوله وانتي ماتطلع عيون خالد الا وياج ؟) .. 
غلا (لااا مو جي) : خالد بقولك شي بس مفتشله 
خالد على باله سالفه جايده قرب شوي : آمري غلا ..
غلا اللي قلبها بدى يدق بصوب قوي مسموع : لا ولاشي بس انا ابي اجهز ملابسي والشنطه وايد وايد ثقيله اذا ممـــ ......
يقاطعها خالد : افا عليج الف طلب مثل هالطلب ياغلا .. تامرررررررني غلويه ..
وينها هالشنطه خليني العن خيرها لج .. 
غلا شبت : ههه داخل الدار
خالد : يالله وديني
غلا اللي كانت منحرجه من هالموقف كانت تمشي وخالد وراها وهو يعدل غترته وهو يمشي وهي كل شوي تفتشل ازيد وتحس انها فنار .. 
وقفوا ثنينهم عند الشنطه 
خالد : هذي؟
غلا : أي
خالد : شماكله بنت اللذينه ها ؟ (يشيلها ويحطها على السرير وجنه يكلم حد) شماكله اعترفي
غلا: هههه ماقصرت خالد ، مشكــور
خالد : افا عليج لا ماتشكريني انتي اختي ووقت ماتبيني تامريني بس
غلا سكتت وهي الحيا تحس انه انتشر فكل جسمها .. 
خالد : يالله ياغلويه انا طالع تامريني بشــــــــــــــــــــــــي؟
غلا: لا سلامتك .
خالد: يسلمج ، يلا مع السلامه 
غلا : ............................
طلع خالد وغلا قعدت ترتب ملابسها قفلت الباب وشغلت كالعاده المسجل بس هالمره مو كاظم (هههههه) .. 
تدرون ششغلت ؟؟؟
تبون تعرفون؟؟
تدرون شبيصير ؟؟

لا لاتخافون ماراح انطركم لجزء جديد ( هههه )

((نكمل)) .. 
غلا شغلت Cd مسويه لها عمر (غبره هالحركه ياعمر) .. 
نشوف على أي اغنيه تشغل .. 
غلا اول ماحطته بمسجلها طلعت لها اللسته اللي مسويها بالشاشه ..
الف اغنيه حاط ههههههه 
غلا شغلت على طول ماختارت .. 

كانت على اغنية .. 

.* غلااها *.

غلاها ياكبر عندي غلاها ..
عشقها القلب والخاطر هواها..
تولعت بهواها دون مدري..
وباع الناس قلبي واشتراها ..
تلاشى البدر من طلعة ضياها..
جمال الكون كله في سناها..
بديت اغار من نفسي عليها..
واغار من العيون اللي تراها..


غلا تقول فبالها وهي تبتسم وترتب 
(( الله عليك ياعمر ، والله انك تجنن صراحةً مادري شلون بصبر عنك ))..
قعدت تصف بالشطنه الاولي اغراضها كلها والشطنه الثانيه كانت شوي اصغر حطت فيها الهدايا .. 
عمر اللي دخل البيت ومالقى حد سأل الخدامه قالت له ان غلا توها ردت وخالد طلع وامه معزومه عند بيت خالته وابوه مارجع ..
راح عمر وبكل عصبيه طق باب غلا 
غلا درت انه عمر فتحت الباب وهي حاطه يدها على خصرها من ماجنن عمر..
غلا وهي حاطه يدها ومايله بوقفتها وماسكه الباب وهو مشرع ورافعه عينها لفوق بكل دلع ..
غلا : نعــــــــــــــم ؟
عمر : اطخ جذي انا 
غلا : آمر خير ؟
عمر: غلا وين اللي بتقعد وياي؟
غلا : لهيت ..
عمر : زين والحين ؟ فاظيه ؟
غلا : اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
عمر : تكفييييييييييين 
غلا : هههه أي فاظيه 
عمر : زين وين تبين داري ولا دارج ؟
غلا : لا نطلع بره 
عمر : مو بكيفج بره الحوش لا داري
غلا : بس الباب يتم مفتوح ..
عمر (اوف زين): انزين 
راحت غلا وياه للدار وقعد عمر على طاولة المكتب وغلا على السرير ..
عمر: متى رايح ياحلو ؟
غلا تقوم وتمشي بداره : عقب باجر .
عمر: فيج خير خل يخطبونج ..
غلا :ههههههههه شدعوى عمر
عمر : غلا ترا بتسافرين ويانا 
غلا : انشالله .. 
عمر : صج؟ والله ؟ يعني بتسافرين وياي؟
غلا : وياكم مو وياك
عمر : زين زين
غلا : هههههههه وانت كله معصب؟
عمر : وانتي ولامره قلتي لي كلمه حلوه .. (بعد صمت) أحبج غلا
غلا : عمرررر مووقته هالكلام .. 
عمر : احبج لها وقت؟
غلا كانت فرحانه وطايره : مو هاي قصدي 
عمر : تكفين قوليها لي غلا ، تكفيييييييييييييين
غلا : شقول ؟
عمر : بطرها منج يعني 
غلا : لاا حبيبي
عمر : هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااا شقلتي
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماقلت شي
عمر : لالا اكيد احلم 
غلا : هه شدعوى ، اسمع عمر انا بروح الحين اخاف حد يجي يشوفني هني
عمر : عادي ولد عمج انا
غلا : لا ماعليه مره ثانيه صدقني
عمر : مافي طلعه لا 
غلا : يه 
عمر : غلا ماتحبيني؟
غلا : شهالسؤال؟ 
عمر : ردي علي
غلا : اكيد أي
عمر : ليش جاسيه علي ؟ 
غلا منصدمه : اناااااا ؟
عمر ولهجته جديه وحاده : أي انتي على بالج ياغلا انا اطنش ؟ انا كل يوم نااار تولع فيني وانتي تصدين وتدرين انج مولعتها انتي فيني ، موحرام علييج ؟
غلا : ........... (منصدمه)
عمر : ليش ماتردين علي؟ اخاف كلامي غلط وكل يوم ذابحتني كلام عسل
غلا: عمر الحب عندك حجي حلو ؟
عمر : الحب يجي منه الكلام الحلو 
غلا تصد عنه وتغمض عينها : وانا احبك
عمر : هااااااااااااااااااااااااا! لالا عيديها تكفين
غلا بنفس الوضع : احبك*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هالقصه متحمسه ليها بشكل مومعقووووول

احداثها رومنسيه مووووووووووت

يعطيك العافيه ياعوعود

----------


## وعود

مشكورة غاليتي شموعه على التوااجد في قصتي المتواضعة ..
الله يعافيكِ ..

----------


## وعود

عمر يمسك قلبه : آه ألبـــي 
قعدوا يسولفون وعلى ظحك وكلمه حلوه من عمر على غمزه 
بعدها .. 
غلا : هههههههه 
عمر : هههههه شفتي شلون !
غلا بدلع : عمــــــــــر ..
عمر تسبه : ياروح عمر 
غلا : تكفى مره سمعتك تغني ،،، غن لي 
عمر : هههههههههههههههه من صجج 
غلا : والله من صجي الله يخليك بسوي لك اللي تبيه بس غن لو شوي
عمر : هههههههه لا غلا وع
غلا : وغلاتي عندك طلبتك ..
عمر سكت : شتبين تسمعين ؟
غلا : على كيفك اللي تبيه 
عمر يفكر : اممم زين فكري وياي ..
غلا : هههههه اممممممممم
عمر يتنحنح : 
صدقيني انتي من نفسي ولـي
اذكريني بس تلقيني قريب
مثل عينك للنظر لرموشها
مثل روحي لي وغيرك لي غريب ..

غلا اللي ظاعت بصوت عمر الروعه 
غلا : لييييييش سكتت كمل 
عمر : هههه مب حافظ الباقي 
غلا : زين أي شي
عمر تذكر انها تحب الساهر وكان حافظ اغنيه له (اشرب مر)
عمر : تامريني احم احم

عمر.. 

اشرب مر واكل المر ولاتعاشر لك مرر
تشيب قلبك والله وبلوعتك مايشعر

غلا اللي فهمت نغزته يوم سكت وكملت الاغنيه (شوفوا ) ..

غلا .. 
اتركني يابولسانين اهنى واقفل بابي
موقلب عندك عشرين لاعب لعب باعصابي 
عقبك كنت لعب بلعب كل عشرتك حيله

يكمل على اللي غنته له غلا .. 

عمر..

عاشر حبيبه تراعيك ماتنام لومسك هم
تفرش لك الدنيا ورود 
تسهر لك بمهجة أم
تتحملك
وتدلك..
ليله بألف ليله


غلا وعمر : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عمر : ها خلاص ؟ بردت !
غلا : لا
عمر : يه على جي بينشف ريجي
غلا : تبي ماي ؟
عمر : هههههههه لا والله وناسه نكمل؟ 
غلا : اممممممممم بس بدون مااغني صوتي وع انت اللي تغني بس
عمر : اول شي جب ثانيآ اوكي
غلا : اممممممممم اوكي
عمر : شتبين اغني لج عاد
غلا : والله على كيفك احب اغانيك 
عمر وهو متشقق : ههههاااي ادري .. 
بعد تفكير .. 
عمر : لكاظم طبعآ طبعآ تبين ؟
غلا : ياريت 
عمر : بعععععععععععععععععععععععععد ، أوكيه خنشوف شحافظ لهالعله ..
اممممممممممممم بغني لج بس استحي 
غلا : شدعوى توك مغني وملاسني بعد 
عمر : هههههه لا هاي تفشل شوي 
غلا : يعني ؟
عمر :مادري
غلا : خلاص بطلع بره الدار وبسمعك 
عمر : لالالا 
غلا وهي ماتسمع له وترد باب الدار .. 
عمر : اوووف زين 

بارد حبهم بارد
وحبي يشفي العله 
يبعد واحد واحد
وخلو الحب لاهله
ليش تهز الشارب؟
وليش تحرك حاجب؟
مسكينه ارتبكت عثرت ظحكت 
صاح الكل اسم الله..

عمر واهو مغمض عينه 
عمر : لاتدشين بكمل لج 
غلا: هههههههههههه انشالله ..

ولهاااااان(وهويمطها ويرفع فيها وينغمها)
واغلى الناس ولهانه
والشوق فيني تبض اشجانه
دلوووووعتي بين البشر دانه
ياليت ربي لي يخليها

غلا وقفت على حيلها بنفس الثانيه اللي وقف فيها عمر
فتحت غلا الباب ومشت لعمر وهوبعد 
تعرفون هاللحظه هذي؟ 
تمشون فيها وكل مشاعركم تتحرك بالحب ؟ واللي تحبونه يقرب منج بنفس خطواتج؟ 
عمر كان يبي يمسك يد غلا مره ثانيه بس مايقدر .. 
غلا عيونها كانت تلمممع .. 
عمر : غلا ،،، كلام وايد داخلي ماعرف اشرحه كلش
غلا : وانا بعد ياولد عمي وانا بعد
عمر : احبج والله احبج
غلا : انا اكثرررررر
اللي قطع رومنسيتهم هاللحظه طقة (ليديا) خدامتهم للباب .. 

عمر : اف شتبي هذي ،،، What You Want ?
ليديا اللي تخرعت من عمر : Nothing sair ,But ur Mum and MR. Khalid wants you and gala too
غلا : يلا عمر خل ننزل لهم Coming 
عمر : بعد
غلا وعمر انزلو من ماقرص قلب لطيفه .. 
خالد : هلا هلا ،، هلا والله ،، خشمك خشمك
عمر : هههههههههه (يسلمون خشم) شصاير توك تشوفني ؟
خالد : هلا هلا غلا هلا وغلا ياغلا اسمج فكل مكان 
غلا : هههه هلا فيك ، ليش وين شفته ؟
خالد : مادري كل ماسلم اقول هلا وغلا مب انتي
غلا : هههههههه لا هاي غلا ثانيه 
خالد : اااااااها فكرتج انتي
غلا : ههههههه لا 
خالد يقعد حذا امه : يحليلها كله ههههههه جنه حد يدغدغها
لطيفه : هههه وانت شعليك ، تعال عمر حبيبي
عمر : نعم يمه .
لطيفه : حبيبي ابوك يقولك لازم تصور عشان جوازك
عمر: انشالله .. 
غلا : يمه ترا سفرتي عقب باجر .. 
عمر رد لهمومه وبان عليه 
خالد : يه يه يه شعندددددددددهم 
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد يلف على امه : شفتي هاي اكبر دليل مامي
لطيفه : أي انشالله توصلون بالسلامه . طمنينا عاد اذا وصلتي
غلا : انشالله .. 
لطيفه : قاصرج شي؟
غلا : لا يمه حمدالله .. 
خالد : عيني فعينج بسسسسسسسس
غلا : ههههههههههههههههه 
خالد دخل الدار وطلع لهم وهو توه شاري بدله جديده للسفر يعني .. 
كانت سبور-شيك رهيبه فنانه على جسمه .. 
كانت من تحت تيشيرت على بلوزه جاكيت رسمي وفيه من ورا كاب ومتدلي منه مثل الخيطين ولابس معاه بنطلون بني محروق على اسود غامق يعني والجاكيت بني بعد ومن تحت اللون السماوي .. 
كان شكله فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااان عدل من الزين .. 
خالد وهو طالع لهم : ها شرايكم ؟
لطيفه : الله الله شفت شلون حلوه عليك
عمر : اوب شعنده بس 
غلا ماعلقت .. 
خالد : وغلا؟
غلا : وايييد حلوه ماشالله ، قياسها مظبوط والالوان حلوه بعد
خالد : احم احم ، عيونج الحلوه والله يابنت عمي ..
عمر (اووووف انجب انت وياها)
خالد : لحد يتحرك بجرب بعد نطروا 
راح خالد يجرب البدله الثانيه .. 
عمر : وانا ماخذتي لي شي يمه ؟ 
لطيفه : لا حبيبي ماقلت لي بعدين مارحت ويانا 
عمر : خلاص نروح باجر كلنااا (ينغز الاخ)
لطيفه : لا يمه تعبت انا، انطر علي، اليوم خالد هلكني وياه
عمر : ههههههههه خلاص عيل ( احسن لين ترجع غلاي من السفر ونروح ويا بعض كلنا) ..
طلع خالد وهو لابس تيشيرت كيوت حده مع جينز التيشيرت كان اصفر هالمره 
وبس رسمة شفه عبيطه وطالع منها لسان .. 
اول ماطلع ظحكوا 
خالد : يييييييييييييييييييه ماعلي منكم غلا بس اللي تشجع
غلا : ههههههههه وايد حلووووووووووووووووه 
خالد : شفت مع ويهك هاي الخوات مب انت فاج حلجك تقول حصاله(يرفسه) 
عمر : هههههههه بل بل شوي شوي علي 
خالد : مب مكمل زين
غلا : لا كمل خنشوفهم 
خالد : عشاااااااااان اختي بس ولا انت مالت عليك اييي صح وامي بعد 
لطيفه : هههههههههه روح يمه روح 
خالد راح وهو لابس هالمره بدله كلاسيك .. سودا البنطلون والبلوزه ورابط كرفته بس بشكل مبهدل مو مرتبها لان جي ستايلها سوده وفيها الرصاصي المزرق 
اول ماطلع 
عمر : حلاااااااتين
خالد : ترقع يعني 
لطيفه : هذي شوي ظيجه عليك
خالد : هههههههههههههههه يمه بنفجر 
غلا : ههههههههه لا يمه عدل سايزها هي لازم تجي شوي ظيقه هني
لطيفه : خلاص عدله عيل
خالد : ايوووووووا جذي انتوا حلوين يلا سلملم
وراح خالد بدل ملابسه وراح يتسبح ....

بجذي انتهى هالفصل الثاني الطويل ،، 
مزيد من الأحداث راح تشوفونها معاي ،،

----------


## وعود

لمحه سريعه عن اللي صار آخر مره ...

خالد راح عقب ماوراهم بدلات السفر يتسبح وينام ..
غلا راحت دارها ترتب كل شي عشان سفرتها مابقى عنها شي ، خلصت كل شي قامت ترتب دارها ..
قعدت ترتب تشيل وتحط شالت ورقه من على المكتب لقت تحتها رسمه ، تدرون أي رسمه؟؟
تذكرون لما دخلت دار عمر؟ مع عمها سعد وخالد؟ وشافت رسمه على مكتب عمر!!!! 
كان حاطها عمر لها لا وموقع بعد ، غلا (فرحان على عملتك بعد)
راحت غلا وهي معصبه مب وايد شوي بس ..
طقت باب دار عمر لقت محد يرد عليها خالد طلع من داره يبي يجيب له شغله وشاف غلا .. 

خالد : ايوووووى يامدموزيل غلا ، تبين شي؟ 
غلا ارتبكت : لا بس ادور عمر 
خالد يغمز لها ويسوي روحه مايدري 
خالد : أي عمر عمر ، اوه آه أي عمر صح صح عمر محد تحت تلاقينه 
غلا : تحت هالحزه؟
خالد : أي خفاش اخوي ، عادي عادي 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد : شفييج هاي شي حقيقي ومن الطبيعه عمر اخوي خفااااش بات بات
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه
نط لهم عمر بنص ظحكهم ..
عمر : من الخفاششششششش؟
خالد : واحد والله ، اسمه عمر بن سعود تعرفه؟
عمر : اممم ، جنه انا ؟
خالد يطالع غلا وهو ظابط الدور عدددل
خالد : هو غلا؟ لالا مب هو صح! لاماظن
غلا : أي أي صح
خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غلا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد: ااااخ والله ابي اقعد وياكم بس ادري محد يبي لي الله هههه لا اصلآ انا باروح بناام لاني من قرن مانمممممممممت (يتمغـط) آآآآآآآآآخ ، عمور تجي تسوي لي مساج؟
عمر : روح زين 
خالد : افا يابوسّعود
عمر : شتبي خالد (يغمز له)
خالد : أي أي عشانها 
عمر بعصبيه : خااااااااااااالــــــــــد ..!
خالد : انزييييييييييييين يه بروح كاني رحت انام (يلتفت له) ، جني اخوك العود؟
عمر تصرقع : أي والله على عيني وراسي والله ..
خالد : أي احسن لك ، يلا تصبحون على خير 
غلا : وانت من اهله
خالد : شوف اللباقه شوف الذرابه والصوت الحسسن مب انت (يدق حنج عمر)
غلا : ههههههه
(بعد ماراح خالد وشوي هدى المكان)
عمر : آمري
غلا : عمر مب عدله حركتك 
عمر : شسويت؟
غلا : احنا صج نحب بعض بس ماقبل انك تهديني اشيا احتفظ فيها يعني حد يمكن يشوفها ويسألني من من
عمر : كاج تاخذين اشرطه!
غلا : الاشرطه عادي ممكن استغني عنها
عمر : غلا تكفيييين
غلا : اسفه عمر ماقدر الله يخليك
عمر : الي تبينه .. (بحزن)
غلا : ...........................
عمر : طبعآ باجر مب محصلينج حتى بالتفق !
غلا : بروح بيت ابوي العود الصبح وعلى المغرب طيارتنا
عمر : اهاا
غلا : يالله تامرني بشي ؟ بروح انام ..!
عمر : سلامتج 
غلا : الله يسلمك
عمر : ديري بالج على روحج ..
غلا : وانت بعد 
لفو وكل منهم ماعطي ظهره الثاني يمشي لفت غلا وبصوتها الجذاب ..
غلا : عمــــــــــر
عمر يغمض عينه ويمسك قلبه
عمر : سمـي
غلا : باجر الصبح بتقوم ولا نايم؟
عمر : اافا عليج من فجر الله قايم
غلا بابتسامه عذبه : هههه خلاص عيل ، تصبح على خير ..
عمر : الله وياج ..
وراحت غلا وكالعاده عين عمر وصلتها للدار ورجعت له وغمض جفته وغلا بعيونه عشان يصحى ويلقاها جدام عيونه ..

ثاني يوم الصبح الخدم كانو ينزلون الشناط وغلا كانت تلبس عشان تطلع ..
لبست بنطلون اسود قصته روعه وبدي وردي شيفون بناتي وايد كان عادي ومافيه حركه كلش غير ربطه على الرقبه قعدت تفكر شتحط وياه 
حطت بروش كبير قالت يظايق للسفر وتحت العباه وحاله فتحت صندوق السلاسل وطلعت سلسله لولو ولبستها تنلف مره وينزل منها بعد صف لولو مطوق طلع شكلها حلو وناعـــــم وايد ..
خطت كحلتها وحطت روج وردي (مات) .. وشوية بلاشر ومشطت شعرها ولمته كله دورت عباتها استحت تنزل جدامهم جي طلت على حد من الخدامات فالممر محد اتصلت بالانتركوم محد يرد طلت لقت عباتها تحت محطوطه وشافت محد بعد بالصاله غير لطيفه لفت شيلتها المسكينه احتياط حد يمر ولاشي
نزلت على الدرج الا خالد يقرم تفاح وواقف بمكان ماشافته غلا من فوق 
خالد اول مره يشوف غلا بهالبس شوي ظيج مخصر جسمها الفنان
خالد استحى من الموقف ونزل عينه فالارض مثل ماغلا شبت النار فضلوعها من الفشله لبست غلا عبايتها بسرعه وقعدت ، خالد من الفشله راح داره كان اول مره يستحي جي حتى امه انتبهت له ..
عمر راح داره لقى عمر يتعطر من عطوراته
عمر : بل شفيه ويهك محمر
خالد : هههههههه اسكت صرت نمله ، غلا بنت عمي نازله ويعني مب كامل لبسها ( مب عارف يعبر = ههههههه = ) 
عمر : اوله وانت شسويت 
خالد : اسكت تمنيت الارض تنشق وتزحرني
عمر : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد : والله مالي ويه الحين بيقولون جليل حيا ورافع عينه
عمر : لايخسون من يقول يلا خويلد فشله بتسافرر 
خالد : أي يبا شعليك 
عمر : ههههههههههههههه يلا ناطرك
خالد : برب ببدل هالمهزله اللي لابسها ،، حد غير سعد بيجي؟ 
عمر : يمكن عمتي تغريد مب أكيد !
خالد : اماااااااااااااا والله تغريد ماعرفها بس انشالله يجيبون علاوي شكثر سولفت عنه غلا 
عمر : هههههههه يلا عجل ناطرك
خالد : برب
عمر : ههههههههههههههه 
نزل عمر وهو لابس ثوب ابيض ومعدل شوي شعره بالجل مرتبه يعني والقفل شحلاته وعيونه كانت جنها مكحله من غلظ رموشه ..
نروح شوي لسيد الكشيخين خويلد ،، ياويلي عليه هالصبي ، الكشخه وماأدراك مالكشخه ؟ << شهالتعبير بس ههههههههه ..
لبس خالد ثوب سعودي عجيييب شكله وسوى حمدانيه طلع شكلها كووول عليه مع شعره الطولان شوي وحواجبه المقرونه طلع شيخهم تعطر وولع زقارته ونزل
غلا اللي انحرجت منهم ومن خالد انه نزل بعد ..
تعرفون لما تكونون قاعدين والناس كلها مهتمه فيكم وانتوا انتوا وبس ..
غلا استحت وايد .. 
دخل عمها سعد بس بدون تغريد بروحه بس كان جايب علي و خالد ولد تغريد الصغّير كان عمره سنه وسعد متلعوز فيه دخل وسلم سعد 
خالد : هلا والله هلا وغلا بالعم (يسلمون خشم) شحالك عمي ؟ (ينزل يبوس علي) من هالشيخ ؟
علي : انا علي بن راشد
خالد : ونعم والله .. انا خالد ولد عمك تعرفني 
علي : ايي انت اعرفك بس ماشفتك 
خالد : هههههههههه (يشيله) وها كاك شفتني 
علي : أي بس انت وايد طويل ليش ؟
سعد : ههههههههه علي بس 
خالد : اويلي من هالمزيون ؟
سعد : هههههههه سميك ولي عهد راشد الجديد هذا
خالد : آآآآآآآآه ياعمري شهالملاك (يشيله كانه شايل شي زجاجي خايف يكسره ، خالد كان يمووووت على شي اسمه يهال يموت عليهم ).. 
سلم على عمر وقعدوا
خالد اللي قعد فآخر كرسي وخالد فحظنه وعمر عند ريله يلاعبهم الجو على كيف كيفه ..
غلا راحت تغسل يدها فالحمام وطلعت شافت خالد يلاعبهم وكانه يبي يقول لها شي طار قلبها لايكون يعتذر ولاشي ترا والله العظيم اصيح
خالد : غلا الله يخليج تعالي صورينا.. ( كان يبيها تصوره مع علي وخالد بالموبايل) 
غلا : أي انشالله ..
خذت الموبايل وصورتهم 
خالد بعفويه : راويني خل اشوف 
يشوف الصور 
خالد : لالا بعد بعد ، قوم علوي بس انا وسميي فج شوي
تصوره غلا ومافي شي واظح غير حفرة خالد اللي بخده (هههههه) يعني غمازته 
غلا واي يحلوكم ..
خالد : مااااااقصرتي ياغلا .. 
سعد : يلا يبا يلا غلا مشينا ؟
غلا اللي عيون عمر كانت تاكلها ..
غلا : انشالله .
لزقت فعمها وودعتهم كلهم وعمر يحس ان روحه انشلعت من مكانها ..
ركبوا السياره وغلا من تحت غشوتها وخالد بحظنها كانت تشوف الدنيا غييييييير 
حلوه بحبها لعمر وحبه لها بس تمنت انه لو سافر وياهم . يالله ماعليه ..
غلا : عمي عندك جارج ؟ موبايلي خلص 
سعد : أي كاهو ( يطلعه من البوكس ) : آخ تفتقت يدي مسكي حياتي
غلا عقب ماحطت الجارج وشغل سعد الـf.m
غلا : الا اقول عمـــــــــــــي
سعد : آمريني
غلا : مانويت تعرس؟
سعد : ههههههههههههه انشالله بتشوفين عروستي بعد
غلا وهي تعدل خالد بحضنها : صج والله ؟ من عمي 
سعد : هههههههه لاوصلنا الكويت تشوفينها
غلا : لا عاد قوللي الحين
سعد وهو يعدل ثوبه : لا عمري مافي
غلا تفكر : زين من ؟ هيفا ؟ نور ؟ مريم ؟ ساره ؟



سعد : ههههههه لا وينها حبيبتي ماجبتي اسمها 
غلا : من عمي لعوزتني 
سعد : عـ..........
غلا : عـ ، من ؟
سعد : تذكري
غلا تفكر وعقبها تشهق : هيييييييييييييييي عليااااااااااااااا؟
سعد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أي عليا
غلا : احلللللللللف عممممممممممممممممي ؟ بتاخذ عليا
سعد : هههههههه أي عليا ليش؟
غلا : الله وناسة الوناسه عيل (اوه انا مب عايشه فالبيت عود صح!) 
سعد : شفيج؟
غلا : لا بس نسيت على بالي اذا رديت بتم فالبيت العود ..
سعد : ...............
غلا تبي تغير الجو : والله زين ماخترت عمي ، عليا حبوووووووووبه وايد وحلوووووه بعد 
سعد : ههههههه عاد احنا جسنا النبض وشكله كل شي اوكي
غلا : هي تحبك ؟
سعد : بتموت فيااا 
غلا : ههههههههه لا جد عمي
سعد : مره يوم كنا صغاااااار من زمان ايام الدراسه قعدنا عندهم الصيف كله وكنت كله اتحرش فيها وهي كانت غير عنهم كلهم ، آخ ياغلوي كانت حلووووووووه والله مانسيت ولاشي منها
غلا : الله الله طلعت تحب ياعمي
سعد : ههههههههههه شفتي شلون
غلا : وهي شلون كانت وياك؟
سعد :عادي بس ماكانت ترضى تقعد وياي بروحنا
غلا عورها قلبها تدري ان اللي تسويه غلط مع عمر بس خالتها تدري!
غلا : اهااا 
سعد : عاد تصدقين ، هههههههههههه كنت احب شعرهااا 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه
سعد : والله من صجي 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه الله يهداك ياعمي
وصلوا البيت ..
سعد : نزلي بس نزلي 
نزلت غلا وسلمت على عمتها ويدتها وقعدت ريحت شوي وقطت عباتها وقعدت تهذر مع عاليه فالتليفون .
راحت غلا الدار اللي كانت لها وعورها قلبها وايد على المكان كان فاضي بس ذكرى من بقايها اللي نستهم براويز صور اشيا بسيطه دمعت عيونها وصاحت شوي انسدحت على السرير اللي تحبه وايد قامت بدلت وعلقت لبستها الوحيده هذي فالكبت ولبست جلابيه بيت خفيفه غسلت ويهها عن المكياج كله وطلعت رولا جايبتهم وياها ولفت شعرها من الزين وقعدت تمنكر اظافرها بالوردي .. 
خلصت ولمت كل شي ورتبت كل شي عشان تقوم بس تلبس وتنزل .. 
غفت لها ساعتين وقامت على صوت منبه موبايلها شافت ان في وقت وايد بعد
نامت لها ربع ساعه بعد وقامت 
نزلت كلت لها شي وخذت وياها نسكافيه لدارها 
علي يزخ رولاتها ، 
علي : الله شنو هاي؟ كوره؟
غلا : ههههههه لا حبيبي هاي حق الشعر 
علي : أي انزين ، تلعبين معاي ؟ نلعب ؟
غلا : حبيبي انا بروح البس اذا خلصت بسرعه بنزل العب وياك ، اوكيه!
علي : انشالله ، انا بروح حق امي عشان اروح الالعاب تجين ؟
غلا : ههه لا ياعمري بروح البس عشان بنسافر
علي : أي بسافر وياكم زين
غلا : انشالله روح جهز اغراضك بس
علي : انزين 
غلا ( وينها فاطمه مالها أثر ) الاخت فاطمه الله خير فغرفتها تسمع اغاني وتترقص .. 
راحت غلا وطلعت لبستها قالت للخدامه تسوي لها فحم عشان شعرها وشوي تتبخر قبل لاتروح .. 
شغلت كعادتها شريط كاظم الساهر .. 
شغلته .. 
إلك وحشه
إلك وحشه يابوظحكةٍ الحلوه
تعودنا عليك اليوم شلون بلوى!
مانستغني عنك يوم واحد
لاراحه لنا بعدك وقوه
إلك وحشه وغيابك ويل ياويل
يافراق العزيز يطول الليل
حنانك بحر واحنا نريد تدليل
دللنا قضينا العمر قسوه

غلا وقفت على جنب وحطت راسها على منظرة الكبت اللي كانت تتعدل جدامه وهي ماسكه كحلتها تفكر طبعآ بحبيب قلبها عمر 
(( أول مره ادري بان الفراق جي؟ هاي واحنا جي اسبوعين بس لا انا اقدر بس احس شي كبير مني مو موجود ، احبك عمر والله احبك جبيبي )) 
عمر بالصوب الثاني كان منسدح على سوفا مجلس رفيجه ويفكر 
(( شسوي الحين؟ رجعي روحي قبل لاتروحين تكفييييين ، وراس اللي جابتني احببببج لاتعذبيني غلا تكفيين ))
عدل عمر قعدته بعد ماهزه رفيجه وقعدوا يسولفون 
وغلا انتبهت على الوقت وقعدت تتعدل حطت شدو وردي شوي فاتح على جفونها 
وخطت الكحله حطت مسكره وصلت رموشها الطويله لين السقف حطت نفس روج الصبح وبعد شوي بلاشر ورجعت كحلت عيونها صارو سووووووود من الزين
لبست ملابسها وفجت الرولات وطلع شعرها اللي يشوفه على طول يقول (واو) كان طولاااااااااااااان وطالع فظيع الرولات تنقز عجيييبه بشعرها رشت شوي عليه سبراي عشان مايفش تحت شيلتها بالطياره 
خلصت كل شي ولمت اللي خلته غيرت شنطتها خذت وحده ورديه فيها سكارف اسود ووردي وحاطه عليه علاقه سورافسكي اسود مختلط مع الوردي وحاطه بروش على جنب فيه حركه ورده ونازل منها حركات كانت الشنطه ناعمه وايد حطت عطرها وموبايلها وبوكها وحطت قلوس عشان لاوصلوا تحط منه وكحل بعد (هههه سوالف بنات) ..حطت لها كم شي وسكرتها لبست لها جوتي اسود كلاسيك مريح وشكله فنااان وايد للسفر
تعطرت بالعطر على شوية دهن عود والبخور بعد ونزلت لعمها سعد هالمره بدون شيله ( ههه ) 
تغريد : الله الله شهالحلاه شهالزين
غلا بحمرة خدودها : ...... (  ) تبتسم 
سعد وهو يبوس راس امه وغلا من بعده : يلا يما احنا ماشين 
وسلمو على الباقي وعلى توصيات من امه ووداعهم لها ركبوا السياره وللمطار للطياره وبعد ساعات حطت الطياره على أرض الكويت .. 
نزلت غلا على درج الطياره شوي شوي وهي تحاسب على خطواتها وهي ماسكه فيد عمها سعد .. غلا كانت مستحيه لان في واحد من شله شباب كانو وياهم بالطياره منتبهين لها .. 
نزلت وركبت فالسياره اللي تنقلهم لداخل المطار 
راحو وخلصوا دز عمها سعد الجاري وهي يمه وهو ينكت له وهي وجهها ينور من تحت غشوتها وتلالي عينها .. 
سعد يدور من جايهم وغلا بعد انسطلت بواحد نسخه من عمر وحذاه واحد بعد اسمر مزيون .. ثنيناتهم بثوب بس بدون غتر .. 
سعد : اوب هاي عيال أحمد 
غلا : عيااااال خالي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سعد : أي يالله مشينا 
وراحو سلموا على سعد وغلا اللي منحرجه ترد بصوت واطي .. 
خذوهم للسياره وطول السكه وهم يتسألون الشباب اللي جابوهم كانوا 2 من عيال خال غلا (أحمد) الـ10 = ههههههه = ماشالله عليهم 
كانو 7 اولاد وو 3 بنات لكن كل بنت من بناته الـ3 كانو آيه فالجمال .
وعياله الشبيبه بعد .. 
كانوا : (( جاسم (23) ، محمد(21) ، عبدالله(19) ، سطام (شبيه عمر)(18) ، ثواب(15) ، عبدالرحمن ومتعب ( 3 سنين ) .::. أما البنات الثلاث كانوا : آمنه (سمية أم غلا ) وعمرها (20) ، وصايف (18) >توأم سطام< ، روعه 11 سنه.

نزلت غلا وعمها البيت وعلى تهلي وترحب العايله اللي كلها موجوده وملتمه بكل حب وروح الثاني على الثاني ، حست غلا بدفاهم وحبهم لها لأنها بنت أختهم الطيبه المرحومه آمنه .. 
حزنوا لما شافوها كانت ماخذه من زين أمها الباهر وأبوها ماخذه طوله وخشمه وشعره المسبب ]:
عيال خالها وخالاتها انعجبوا حيـــــــــــل فجمال غلا .. 
وشافت غلا عليا وكانت قمر بذاك اليوم لابسه فستان ناعم أبيض وشريطه لافه من را الخصر لين الصدر ورديه والفستان فرنسي شكله وطالعه جنان .. 
بعد ماراحو الشباب كلهم قطت غلا عباتها وقعدت شوي وراحت مع بنات خالاتها وقعدت واستانست وايد 
من بعدها راحت عشان تنام وياعمها بس بنت خالتها (( مها )) أصرت على انها تنام وياهم لان البنات كلهم بينامون عشانها فالبيت العود وراحت خذت لها اللي تبيه ونامت وياهم ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو ياوعوود

حلووو لماغنوو مع بعض تخيلتهم جنااااااااان

بإنتظار التكمله بس بدون تأخير

----------


## وعود

حطت الطياره على أرض الدوحه بسلام وفيها غلا وعمها وسعد واصلين من الكويت ,,
غلا كانت فبالها أروووووع الذكريات لهالأيام بنات خالاتها وخالاتها وخوالها والكل
راحت بيت يدتها اول شي وقعدت وياهم وعلى العشا طلعو لبيت العم سعود .. 
فالحوش والجو كاان ولاأحلى من جي هوا عليل وحاله .. 
الجمييييييل خالد ولطيفه وعمر كانو قاعدين فالحديقه والعم سعود كان بشغله .. 
خالد كان لابس جلابية بيت بيج فااتحه مايله للأبيض وكاروهات بالكحلي المسود وعمر كان لابس مثله بعد مطقمين ..
خالد يغني : بشتااااااااء لك لابإدر شوفك(يغمض عينه ويفتحها بيده) ولابإدر احكيك (يغمز لعمر) بنده لك خلف الطرئاات وخلف الشبابيك (يطلع له من ورا كرسيه ) ..
عمر : هههههههههههههههههههههههه خااالد تكفى
لطيفه كانت لاهيه عنهم مع الزراع تقوله عن شي فالزرع
خالد : خلاص فظهااا قالو لك جايه ترا مو لايق تسوي روحك تحب 
عمر : ههههههههه صج عاد
خالد : صج
عمر يلف عنه وهو يمسح على راسه بتوتر .. 
(( شلون بشوفها ؟ شبقول ؟ اول مره!! بعد اسبوعين كاملين هيي بعيده عني اوف والله وهقه من قلب ))
نزلت غلا من السياره مع عمها سعد وعمها يقولها عن كشخته ..
سعد : ها غلاي جي عدل!
غلا : ماشالله ماشالله شهالعم الحلوو
سعد : ههههههههههههههههههههه 
غلا : الله يحفظك من العيـــن
سعد وهو يتغشمر : أي والله 
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه 
خالد من بعيد : ياهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والله بعمييييييييييييييي ( بصوت عالي شوي ) نور نور بيتنا وقامو كلهم ولما قربوا ،، هلا هلا بغلاااااااا نورتي بيتنا .. 
غلا استحت منه ومن عيون عمر 
وسلمو على بعض وخالد مارحمهم وهو ينكت ويستعبط .. 

.* مر على هالكلام أسبوعيـن *. 
غلا كانت داخله البيت مع لطيفه كانو رايحين يشترون ملابس واغراض للسفره بيروحون فينا .. 
خالد كان منسدح على سوفا بالصاله وطربان حد الطرب عايش فيه .. ويغني
(( ياربي وشهالجنون اللي سكن دمـــــي ؟؟ خلااص مافي طاري غير طاريها ؟؟؟ هالآدميه أظيع ان شفتها يمي واتوه في كلماتي وافقد معانيها ))

لطيفه وهي تقعد على الكرسي : اذكر ربك اذكر ربك 
خالد : هلا والله هلا بأم خالـــــــد (يحب راس امه ) مامي اشتئت إلك ، هلا غلا شلونج ؟
غلا : تماام .. 
خالد : ها يمه طبعآ ولا شي حق خلود 
امه تحذف عليه chocola شاريته من ماركس ذهبي .. يموت عليه خالد 
خالد وجنه محصل كنز : الللللللللله يمه احبج
لطيفه : هههههههههههههه 
خالد فتح وياكل ياكل يطلع وحده ، هاج يما 
لطيفه : لا يمه مابي 
خالد : خذيها غلا
غلا : لا والله ماشتهي 
خالد : خووووووووذيها آخرها اطيبها
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد : يلا غلا عشان خاطر اخوج الاعور
لطيفه : بسم الله عليك ليش اعور !
خالد : يمه ادلع نفسي عادي عادي
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه (تاخذها)
خالد : بس عاد على بالج بعطيج (يتغشمر ) كلهممممم لي ( جنه رجع ياهل بو 5 سنين )
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عمر نازل من على الدري يبوس راس امه وقعد على الكرسي
عمر : الله شنو هاي خلود 
خالد : ها عاااااد اشوفكم استحليتوها ترا مب زين الاسراف
عمر : اوله وانا شقلت الحين 
خالد : كيفي والله !
عمر يلف ويهه وماله مزاج كلش .. 
لطيفه : عمر يمه ماشريت لك شي للسفر 
عمر : يمممه ماصارت سفره خلاص أي شي بلبسه ، يطلع بره البيت فالحوش 
لطيفه عيزت منه وراحت الدار وخالد بعد غلا قعدت تشوف اذا في حد ولا وطلعت له بره الحوش ... 

قعدت على كراسي الحديقه وعمر على الثاني .. 
غلا : شفيك عمر .. 
عمر : مافينـي شـي
غلا : ماتبي تقولي يعني !
عمر : مافيني شي عشان اقوله 
غلا : براحتك (تقوم عنه ،، وتلف له مره ثانيه) بس اذا فيك شي اعرف اني مستعده اسمعك ..
عمر(والله احبج) : مافيني شي قلت لج
غلا (شهالنفس الخايسه) : اوكــــي
وتدخل الفلا وهي شوي متنرفزه من حركته البايخه 
(( على باله بقعد اراشيه يقولي شفيه فستين داهيه ،، مااااااشي ))

وصلت سيارة بيت العم سعود للمطار ونزلو منها غلا كانت مفتشله حدها قاعده حذا خالد وهي ساحبه روحها عنه كثر ماتقدر تخاف يده تدقره ولاشي وهو مثلها نصه على عمر اخوه وعمر مطنقر ليش ماقعد فالنص 

سمعوا شقال خالد لابوه يوم هم فالسياره – ههههههههههه – عبيط هالولد .. 
خالد : يبااااااا جني ياهل فالنص
سعود ": زين يبا خايفين عليك
خالد : يبااا جنه قوطي تونه الله يسلمك عيوني يبا شوفهم (محلات عيونك والله) نقزو 
غلا افتشلت لايكون ظيقت عليه ( أي ادري شمتني صايره اكيد ظيقت عليه ) 

نزلو وغلا تسولف مع لطيفه وبسرعه للطياره لانهم شوي تأخروو .. 
فالطياره .. 
كانو ماخذين سيت فالنص والسيت الثاني لـ2 عند الدريشه .. 
فالنص كانت غلا عمها على يسارها وخالتها على يمينها .. والسيت الثاني خالد عند الدريشه وعمر على الطرف.. 
خالد بثوبه وعمر لابس جينز اسود وقميص رجالي طالع روعه عليه خالد مسوي تفله خفيفه وحالق بس محدد عشان يطلع شكل القفل مايصير فضاء فويهه 
عمر كان مسوي قفل بس ومحدده عدل طالع روووووعه مع الزلف وشوية جل فشعره .. 
الرحله طولت شوي لفينا . 
خالد نام على طول لووول وقام لعمر فنص الرحله 
خالد : قوووم عمور
عمر : افف اسكت خالد 
خالد : يلا مدرسه ياصبي قم
عمر : ياخالد لاتستعبط بنام 
خالد : اووف قوم محد وياي (الطياره مظلمه شوي كانت ) اخاف بروحي هيهيهيهي زلام هاهاها
عمر قام وهو متنرفز : شتبـي خالد ؟
خالد : ماعندي حد يالخايس شسوي؟ اغازل المظيفه عشان يقطوني بره طيارتههم
عمر يظحك وهو متنرفز : هـهـهـه
خالد : مالت على الظحكه اقول 
عمر : يييييييه توك تقول قوم اقعد وياي والحين مالت
خالد : خلاص زين اسفين 
عمر : زين شبتسوي
خالد : امممممممممممممممممممممم مادري؟
عمر : ولا انا
خالد : نشوف فلم؟ 
عمر : انزين
خالد طق للمظيفه وجاته وطلبو الفلم وحطوه لهم وخالد اللي نام بنص الفلم لووووول وعمر قعد يتحلطم عليه
عمر قعد ياكل M&MS سحبه من جيب خالد هههههه 
عمر شاف غلا تتحرك كانها توها قايمه حذف عليها وحده غلا لفت له وهي معصبه
غلا بصوت واطي وهي تأشر : شتبي انت شتبي ؟ 
عمر صخ ماقال شي ورجع راسه على الكرسي
غلا ( شفيه ذي؟ حده متغير علي؟ شسويت انا؟)
وبعد كم ساعه حطت الطياره على الارض وهي نفس كل الطيارات تهتز لما تنزل خالد قام وخض عمر
خالد : ها ها شصار فجرونا؟ زلزال؟ اغتالوك؟
عمر وبنات فالسيت اللي وراهم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد (شلكم خص انتو)؟
غلا كانت تنزل شوي شوي على دري الطياره وخالد جدامها وعمها سعود حذاها كانت بتتخرطف ماتدري فشنو مسكت ؟ 
مسكت فخالد من جتفه وخالد على باله امه الغبي وامه حذاه على طول لف لها ومسك يدها بس غلا شالت يدها بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه
وانخفست فذيج اللحظه قالت لو طحت ابرك لي شحلوه يجنن يجنن اف 
عمر ( ياربي يعني كل شي يصير وياخلود وانا لا مالت عليه من حظ والله لكن ماعليه والله بس نرجع الدوحه خاطبج خاطبج ياانا ياانتي )
نزلو وركبوا فالسياير المخصصه للفيرست كلاس وودتهم لين المطار ونزلو مع المرافق لين المطار وخلص شغلهم واجر لهم سياره وسواق ووداهم لين الفندق .. 
خذوا سويت فيه اربع غرف بحماماتها وصاله وغيره .. 
غلا خذت دار بروحها وسعود ولطيفه بدار وعمر بدار وخالد بدار .. 
خالد : مالت عليك ماتبي وياي يعني
عمر : ههههههههههههه لا والله بس شنسوي ظرووووف
خالد : ههههههه احسن توفر مكان 
عمر : ههههههههه ،، مااااااااااشي ياسيدي
خالد : ابي اكل واتسبح وطببببببببببببببببببب رويسي على السرير 
خالد طلب وجابو له اكل وتسبح وفعلآ طب رويسي على سريره هههههههه

----------


## وعود

قامت غلا على طقة لطيفه للباب تقومهم قامت غلا وتسبحت بالماي الدافي لان البرد كان لاعب فيهم (هههه) بالفندق قصدي .. 
نزلت غلا ببدله عاديه وسادله الشيله عادي وقاعده تتريق عمر قام لابس بجاما سودا والتحليقه لين الحين مانبت شي منها هههه قعد وهو معفس حواجبه غلا تطالعه بطرف عينها اونها زعلانه .. 
عمر : صباح الخير .. 
غلا : صباح النور .. 
لطيفه تطق الباب : يلا ياااااااا خاااااااالد قوم يمممه بسك 
خالد فتح الباب وازرة البجامه مفتوحه شوي وهو متخدر 
خالد : ها يمممممه ها 
لطيفه تسكر ازرته : بسك يمه قوم البس واكل عشان ننزل
خالد : حاظر ( يبعد يد امه عن صدره ) 
وراح تسبح ولبس وطلع يتريق .. 
خالد : صبااح الخير .. (يخزه عمر ) جميعآ .. 
غلا وعمر وسعود ولطيفه : ههههههه صباح النور .... 
خالد : آآآآخ برررررررررررررد شنو هاي تكيييفهم
عمر : أي والله امس زين مادخلت فالسرير هههههه 
خالد : اسكت انا لبست بجامتين ههههههههه 
غلا+ لطيفه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
( بعد ماسكتو ولهوا فأكلهم )
سعود : وين تبون تروحون اليوم ؟
خالد : امممممممممم والله ماندري داد كيفك
سعود : نشوف السواق وهو يودينا .. 
خالد ، غلا ، عمر : انشالله .. 
لطيفه : يلا عيل خلصوا ولبسو .. 
غلا اول وحده قامت وراحت دارها ، فتحت الشنطه وطلعت لها بنطلون عليه رسمات ولبست قميص شوي طويل لين الركبه تكحلت وحطت قلوسها ولبست جوتيها ( وانتو بكرامه ) وخذت شنطه تناسب رفعت شعرها ولبست شيلتها .. 
تعطرت بكوكو شانيل وطلعت .. 
الريحه هفت على خالد اللي كان صاد ويكلم امه انسطل ولف من الريحه شاف غلا مدنعه تعدل شي وقعد يشمممممم ريحتها انتبه لنفسه و سد خشمه ( هههههه ) طالعته غلا .. 
غلا : شفيك ؟
خالد : لا ولاشي ريحة عمور فاحت
عمر وهو معصب: خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالددددددددد ددددد
خالد : هههههههههههههههههه خلاص خلاص اسحبهاا والله
عمر: اوكيييييي ياخويلد .. 
خالد : انجب زين يلا برب بلبس 
غلا : هههههههههه 
راح خالد وطلع له جينز ديرتي مع فانيله كحليه حط شوية جل بس يصفف شعره الطويل وتعطر بعطر (بعد هي عطرها يدوخ عطري انا بعد) ههههههههه 
لبس ساعه صنقل وحط بوكه فمخباته ولبس نظاره عاكسسس وطلع 
خالد يحاجي عمر: احس ناسي شي 
عمر يدنع : لا بس جوتيك 
خالد : ههههههههههههههههههه وانا اقول
عمر : هههه صباح الخير خالد
خالد : هه تملق؟
عمر تصرقع مارد 
راح خالد لبس شووووز ورد شكله كان فظيييييع
راحو تمشوا شوي ونزلو لكافيه فى زقاق ضيق صغير يتفرع من وسط السوق التجارى العريق فى الحى خالد استانس وايد على المكان وبعدها قاموا يتمشون ويكلمون المشوار .. 
راحت لطيفه وغلا لمول وقعدوا يتسوقون وخالد وعمر معاهم وسعود بس كل منهم بروحه دخلوا لمحل كبييييير غلا راحت صوب الملابس جان يجيها خالد يتحرش . 
خالد يدندن : تزعل وانا اللي منك زعلاان تقسى وتجرح قلب مغليك غالي معي لو كان الي كاان(يسوي صوته نفسه)
غلا: ماشالله عليك كله تغني خالد
خالد : نعم نعم مواهب ياغلا حراااااااااام ادفنها !
غلا : هههههه صح 
خالد : جيبي بشيل الملابس عنج 
غلا: لالا والله عادي انا بشيلهم 
خالد : لا والله حلفت هاتي غلا ، مب اختي
عمر اللي كان يدور مع امه وشايل اغراضها 
عمر :يممممه حبيبتي مب لازم نتم ساعه فكل مكان 
لطيفه : اووووش 
عمر تم مع امه وتشرى معاها
خالد : شوفي هاي غلا حلو لج
غلا تطالع كان بنطلون جينز عليه من الاطراف دانتيل اسود محدد شوي منه بالـGliter
غلا: ههههههههه لا ياخالد هاي يبي له وحده رشيقه 
خالد : يييييه وين فيه مثل جسم اختي اصلآ ، تقط العارضات على صوب (يمثل بيده حد طايح على صوب)
غلا اسسسستحت (يحلوك لا وشايل اغراضي وتعابلني )
خالد : اخذيهاا مافي جي فقطر هههههه
غلا : ههههههههههههههه أي والله
خذتها غلا 
خالد : يلا مشينا؟
غلا : ههههه مليت باقي لي 
خالد : يالله عليكم ، شبقى بعد والله ربحتيهم
غلا: هههههههه من صجك لازم اخذ بدله كامله البدي والاكسسوارات والشنطه والـ......(يقاطعها)
خالد : لالا خلاص اللي تبينه خذي لها بعد ريل اذا لقيتي
غلا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راحت غلا وكملت اللبسه اللي كانت على ذوق خالد كلها .. 
تلاقوا عند الكاشير 
لطيفه تصاصر سعود انهم يردون الفندق لانها تعبت من هالمول
وقال لها اوكي
لما ردوا ودخلو لا غلا ولا لطيفه ولا العم سعود شايلين شي بس خالد وعمر دخلو عطو البوي الاكياس ووداهم الغرفه .. 
ركبوا وراحو .. 
.* بعد ربـع ساعـه *. 
سعود : شرايكم تتعشون هني ولا تبون بره ؟ 
خالد : يبا صراحه اليوم تكسررررررررنا عدل من هالمجمع نتعشا هني 
سعود : شقلتي لطيفه ؟
لطيفه : اللي تشوفونه 
عمر : يممممه حبيبتي وين الساعه اللي خذتها ؟
لطيفه : مادري يمه شوفها بالجيس الكبير 
راح عمر ولبس بنطلون جينز وتيشيرت ابيض عليه واحد يطل وكشخ بالساعه 
وخالد لبس بنطلون جينز بعد والقميص الاصفر 
سعود : شهالعبط؟
خالد : ههههههههههههههه داد (يصاصره) الحياه is co0ol ليش نعقدها ؟
غلا و لطيفه : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قعد خالد مع سعود وعمر شوي لطيفه وغلا نزلو 
لبست غلا بنطلون اسود وبلوزه عنابيه حطت معاها سلسله طويله شوي فيها عنابي ودرجات منه وكان متمنكره حق السفره بعد بالعنابي ومع يدها البيضه طالع كووووووووووووووول حده ولبست ساعة شانيل السوده وطلعت روعه على يدها وحالطه علاقة ساعه كلها حجر عنابي لفت شيلتها وخذت الشنطه وتعطرت ونزلت 
ركبوا اللفت ومعاهم وحده اماراتيه .. 
وقف اللفت وركبوا 3 صبيان غلا ولطيفه ولا حد منهم توقع بيركبون بس ركبوا 
وقف اللفت وطلعوا الشباب اول شي وبعدين المره وغلا ولطيفه والشباب تموا ورا غلا ولطيفه جان يلمحهم خالد .. 
وجا ،، وقف حذا غلا اللي وقفت لما شافت خالد عشان يدشون المطعم مع بعض 
طالعهم عمر بنظرة احتقار 
خالد : خير في شي انشالله ؟
الصبـي : لا مشبهين بس
خالد : افتح عينك عدل ها لا افتحها لك
الشله راحت 
خالد : يمممه شلون جي 
لطيفه : شسوي حبيبي انا بعد يهال 
خالد هز راسه .. 
غلا: شدعوى ياخوي تتظايق من ناس ماتستاهل
خالد وهو معصب ابتسم : تسلمين لي والله ياغلا .. ماتأخر هالهيس 
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه شدعوى
خالد : كاهو ابوي جا وينه ذي
جو كلهم ودخلو المطعم وقعدوا وخالد ذاق من كل صحن ههههه 
عمر كان يقز غلا وهي تصد عنه لان عمهم موجود
( اف شفيه ذي مايخيل صاير ! )
خلصو وكلو السويت .. 
خالد : يباااا تصدق الجو محليك حيـل
سعود : ههه لا والله !
خالد عجبه الجو كلهم قاعدين وابوهم مزاجه كول .. 
خالد : أي والله 
سعود يطالع لطيفه : خلاص عيل دور لي وحده اخذها 
لطيفه تبقق عينها
خالد : افا علييييك موجوده ( توه بيحط يده على جتف غلا وانتبه سوى روحه يحك راسه ) ، غلا خذها مزيونه وشحلاتها اليوم كلش مادوختنا فالمجمع
غلا استحت منه وايد طالعت الارض وابتسمت .. 
سعود : أي والله خلاص نويت انا
خالد : خلاص مبروكين 
لطيفه : خلود يوز عنه اللي احسن لك 
خالد : ماااااااااااااااام واتس رونـg ؟
لطيفه اونها زعلت على خويلد 
خالد : لااااااا يممممممممه كله ولازعلج 
لطيفه : هه والله انك هبل يايمه 
خلصوا عشا وطلعو من المطعم .. 
خالد : غلا ممكن شوي؟
غلا طاح قلبها فمكانه عمر انتبه لهم وجدم (اوريك ياخلود ) 
غلا(شبيقول الحين ابيه لايفشلني عن مساعه لالا والله العظين قسمآ بالله اصيح)
غلا: هلا؟
خالد : غلا تعالي شوي باخذ شي احس مصختها مع امي مساعه صح!
غلا ( وااااااااي يحلوك) : مادري يمكن؟
خالد : يلا تعالي شوفي هناك جنهم يبيعون شي 
مشوا لقوا محل يبيع عطورات خذو لها عطر استليودر وغلفه خالد بذوق غلا 
خالد : يااااااربي يسلمج والله ياغلا .. ماتقصرين يابنت عمي .. 
غلا : شدعوووووى ياخالد ماسويت شي 
خالد : لائـه عملتي
غلا : ههههههه افا علييك
خالد : هاهاهاها ، غلا فخاطري اشتري حلاوه 
غلا : ههههههههههههه خالد هالحزه وين نروح ؟
خالد : ماعليج بره شوي بس دقايق الله يخليج 
غلا(ليش تترجاني؟) : الله يخليك نرجع الغرفه 
خالد : تكفين انتي معاي شوي والله من الصبح وانا اشوفه هههههه طاح بخاطري
غلا : حاضر اوكيه يلا
راح خالد وشرى كل انواع الحلويات اللي يبيعونها 
فتح الحلاو فاللفت وكلاها طلع وحده وعطااها غلا ومسكتها غلا ودخلو للغرفه 
سعود : خالد يبا وينكم ؟ ليش تأخرتوا (لطيفه كانت واقفه ورا العم سعود .. )
خالد يطلع العطر من الكيس .. 
خالد : عشان هاي هدية ام خالد نبض قلبي والله (يبوس راسها) تااااااج راسي انتي
لاتزعلين يمه
غلا قلبها عورها وراحت الغرفه بدون ماتمسي على أي حد منهم ولا حتى عمر اللي كان واقف حذاها
قطت شيلتها وشنطتها وصاحت
(( ياربي ابي ام يااااربي افف ليش جي والله انا اموت من هالحركات والله لو عندي ام ولاازعلها حتى))
خالد راح نام وسعود ولطيفه وعمر ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. وعووود ..*
*تسلمي على هالاجزاء الحلووه ..*
*ويالله لا تتأخري علينا .. نبي التكمله ..*
*لان القصه رووووووعه .. تحمس الواحد ..*
*يعطيك الف عافيه يارب ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## وعود

شمعة
مشكورة على التوااجد دوما هالطلة إن شاء الله..
دمعه
الله يسلمكِ مشكورة على المرور الجميل ..

----------


## تاج

حلوة قرأت جزء وعجبتني 
بس ما بقرأها إلا لما تكمل كل الأجزاء 
ما اقدر شيذي ...

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وكأني أشوف الغيره بتبتدي بين الاخوين بسبةغلا

بس تكسر خاطري هالبنوته

يسلمووو ياوعود 

بإنتظار البقيه

----------


## وعود

*تاج* 
*مشكورة غاليتي على المرور*
*شموعه*
*مشكورة على المتابعة الله يسلمك على المرور*

----------


## وعود

*تاج* 
*مشكورة غاليتي على المرور الروعة ..*
*شموعه*
*الله يعطيش ألف عافية على التوقعات والمرور دوما هالطلة إن شاء الله ..*

----------


## وعود

تاج مشكورة على المرور دوما هالطلة إن شاء الله..
شموعه الله يعطيش ألف عافية على التوقعات الروعة ..

----------


## وعود

الساعه : وحده الا عشر دقايق ،،

كانوا لابسين وجاهزين وعمر قاعد يوري غلا فيديوات فالموبايل وخالد ياكل كعادته ،، 

اليوم بيروحون رحله للكهف الجليدي نزلوا للسياره واللوبي كان مليان عرب وعمر واقف عند غلا يطوفها 

وخالد وياامه وسعود متجدمهم .. 


ركبوا في سيارة بانوراما وودتهم إلى مكتبهم الرئيسي ومن المكتب ركبوا الباص للآيس كيف .. 

الترحيب اللي تلقوه الركاب من المرشد كان حار جدآ وسولف وياهم ، 

قال لهم المرشد السياحي ان الكهف الجليدي يقع على الحدود الالمانية وهو ملك لعائلة نمساوية اصبحت 

غنية جدا بسبب هذا الكهف الذي يزوره اكثر من 100 الف زائر سنويا في الفترة من شهر يونيو الى 

اوكتوبر فقط. في الطريق الى الكهف تمر بمناظر غاية في الروعة والجمال وتمر ايضا من خلال نفق طويل

داخل احد الجبال.


خالد : والله خووووووووش شي يبي لك تشتري بيت وتاخذ لك وحده حلوه هههههههه ولا احلى

سعود ظحك على عبط ولده 

لطيفه : وين تلقى وحده حلوه ؟ 

خالد : شدعوى مام ، اصلآ في بنت مب حلوه ؟؟؟ 

سعود : خااااااااالـد .. 

خالد : غشمره يبا 

وقعدوا يطالعون المناظر 

عمر اللي كل شوي يـتـبسم لغلا غلا حست ان الدنيا جنـــــــــــه فهاليوم .. 

بعد نص ساعه انعطف السواق باتجاه طريق فرعي يصعد لاحد الجبال وتوقف للحظات في مكان يطل على 

قلعة قديمة قالوا انها كانت تخص (هتلر) كانت منتجعة الصيفي

كان المكان روعه خالد صوره قصر على احد الجبال .. 

خالد : ايبااااااا بأجره شكلي 

عمر : ههههههههههههههههههههه أي تأجره انت وتصير هتلر بن سعود 

خالد : انجب زين 

عمر : هههههههههههههه 


قعدوا يسولفون وبعد نص ساعه وقف الباص في آخر مكان يمكن للباص ان يصل اليه وقال لهم المرشد انهم 

بيظطرون للصعود مشيا على الاقدام عشان يوصلون الى محطة التلفريك فوق . كانت عملية الصعود مرهقة 

للغاية والجو كان حاااااار لكن المنظار اللي بيمرون عليها خرافيــه.

عمر : ايووووى يعني ريلي بتتكسر

خالد : عادي نركب لك غيرهاا 

عمر : هههههههههههه 

لطيفه خذت عمر وقعد تكلمه وتمشي معاه وجدامهم الابو مع السواق الخاص فيهم لانه راح معاهم 

وغلا خلوها مع خالد والمسكينه منحرجه مووووت منه لانهم يمشون على طريق مو مرصوف يعني في 

مجال تتقربس هههههه 

قعدوا يمشون خالد مشى شوي جدامها كان لابس بنطلون فضفاض مطلع جسمه رهيـــــب ولابس تيشيرت 

شوي ظيج لونه كحلي وعليه ناار وبنظارته 

خالد : متى نرجع قطر ؟ (يسأل غلا وهو يمشي جدامها ) 

غلا: ليش اشتقت لها ؟ 

خالد وقف ولف لها وهو يقلد على صوت الساهر اللي كأنه يبجي .. 

خالد : مشتاق انا مشتااااااق ،، وبصدري انا اشواااااااق ( يأشر على صدره) قولو له رغم البعد كل لحظه 

هوو وياي !! حلمي وأنيسي صبببببببببح كل منيتي بدنياااااااااي 

غلا: ههههههههههههه ،، شفيك على هالاغنيه ؟ 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههه ياناس كيفي 

خالد صار يمشي حذاها بس مبعد 

غلا داخت وايد لان الشمس ناااااازله عليهم حيل وبين عليها لان وقفتها صارت غلط تميل بوقفتها بعد ثواني

صارت ماتشوف شي من الحررر وكانت عطشااااانه وهم متأخرين وايد القروب اللي هم فيه جدم مابقى غير 

كم واحد ،، صارت كلش مب قادره تشوف صار كل شي أبيــــــــــــــض وانتبه لها خالد مسكها من فوق

قميصها وسحب كرسي برجله كان مقطوط صغير وقعدها عليه وسندها تم يدور شي تشربه لف يمين يسار 

ماكو محلات شاف واحد عنده غرشة ماي زايده وطلبه وعطاه اياها وداها لغلا وشربت وقامت لما فتحت

ماتت فمكانها قالت لو اني ميته ابرك حرام ياربي حرام كل موقف يفشل معاااااه طيحه ودوخه وتشيير 

لييييييييش اففففففففففف

خالد : سلامات غلا شفيج؟ 

غلا : مادري ، دخت مادري من شنو 

خالد : أي اكيد ماكلتي شي وتدرين ان الطريج طويل اليوم 

(قعد ينبش بمخباه طلع لها قطعة كافي صغيره كان دايمآ يحطها يجيبه لان هو ساعات يجيه هبوط وخلاها تاكله ) 

وباليالله لوصلو لهممم


وصلو عند محطة التلفريك بس ريحوا شوي وبعدها ركبوا

المرشد كان مجهز التذاكر و وزيعها عليهم ،، التذكرة مكونة من 3 اجزاء :


• دخـول الكـهـف 
• الصعــود 
• النــزول 



خالد : وربــــــــي غباء ،، (وهو يشوف التكت ) دام بنركب اكيد بننزل يعني بنتم فالهوا ، شهالغباء 

عمر : خالد خذنا 2 (يغمز له ) وين بتركب 

خالد : هههههههههههه أي أي والله مادري وين ابوي يبيني اركب؟ 

عمر طبخ على خالد : ماشي

غلا ركبت مع لطيفه وعمر وسعود مع خالد والسواق 

خالد انفجر راسه من هذرة ابوه مع السواق على سوالف بايخه 

وعمر ماقدر يقول شي لغلا غير انه يطالعها لان امهم موجوده .. 

وصلوا للكهف وعطوهم جاكيتس ووشاح يلبسونه لان الجو داخل بـارد يكسر العظام ،، 

انفتــح الباب ( بوابة الكهف مغلقة بباب) هب عليهم تيار هوائي قوووي حيــــــل (يقولون ان سرعته 

تصل الى 70 كيلومتر بالساعة) وانطفأت جميع الفوانيس وقاموا ولعوها مره ثانيه . بعدها بدت 

الجولة اللي بيظطرون فيها الى صعود اكثر من 300 درجة وتنزل مثلها. الجو باارد جدا ودرجة 

الحرارة (تحت الصفر باصفار!) لكنها كانت تجربة فريدة من نوعها وشيقة للغاية لكل واحد منهم .

مدة الجولة داخل الكهف ساعة 

.* كاملة ولا مجال للتراجع يعني اللي يدخل لازم يكمل الجولة الى الآخر* .


خالد اللي اول مافتحوا باب الكهف قلد على صوت الرعب 

خالد : نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها 

عمر : هههههههههههههههه وربي حلو عليك هههههه لاتغير

خالد : روح زين انشالله بربطك داخل واخليك تصير معلم هههههه اما عمور وتتجمد ونجيك كل سنه 

نشوفك واااااااااااااااااااك كاااك

عمر : هيـن ياخويلد انا اتربط؟ 

خالد دز عمر وقعد يتمشى معاه داخل الكهف البارد خالد كان شكله روووووووعه بالجاكيت واللفه اللي 

على الرقبه وعمر حتى جاكيت اسود وديرتي خفيفه وااااااو واو واو 

غلا لبسوها بالطو احمر ههههههه كانت الوحيده اللي جا قياسها مظبوط والوحيده الحمرا هههههه 

بعد ماخلصوا وطلعوا من الكهف عمر وخالد لاشعوريا ركضوا من قو قلبهم لاقرب مكان فيه اشعة 

الشمس كلهم قعدوا فوق الـ10 دقايق حتى رجعت حرارة جسمهم عاديه وطبيعيه 

بعدها رجعوا من نفس المسار الذي صعدوا منه باتجاه محطة التلفريك وقعدوا شوي فكافيه قريب 

وشربوا وكلوا اشياء دافيه ..

عمر يلم نفسه : افففففففف تكسرنا برد 

سعود : ههههههههه شيبت ياعمور شيبت

عمر : ههههههههه والله البرد جمدنييييي

خالد (يتطنز) : جمدني جمدني واي واي كلبي

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عمر يطالعه وهو يعني معصب ، خالد رفع له حاجب وهو موطي نظره يولع زقارته 

قعد خالد يدخن ومحاظرات من امه وابوه 

خالد : يمه يبا شفيكم كلها زقاره يه 

سعود : وشنو زقاره خياس لك ولصحتك 

خالد شرب شوي منها وطفاااها 

خالد : جي زين ارتحتو؟

سعود : متى الله يفكك اعوووووووووذ بالله منك 

خالد : ولين مادري من كانت رفيجته 

سعود : وتركتها لانها ماجابت لي غير عوار الراس والشين 

خالد: زين زين 

راح جاب له عصير فراوله احمرررررررررر ودونت chocola وقعد يشرب وياكل 

لطيفه : والله هاي احسن لك منها

خالد اللي بدى يترفز : خلاص يمه طفيتها 

لطيفه سكتت عنه وقعدت تسولف مع غلا 

بعد ما خلصوا من الرحله ركبوا السياره ورجعوا لين الفندق ،، 

نامو لهم ساعتين وبعدها قام خالد هو وغلا ولطيفه ميتيييييييين جوووووع


عمر وابوه كانوا شبعانين من اللي كلوه 

راحت غلا لبست لان خالد بينزلهم المطعم تحت 

لبست بنطلون جينز واسع شوي فيه على جنب سلاسل فيها لولو ولبست معاه بلوزه بيضا ، كحلت عينها 

وحطت آي لاينر كحلي عكس لون عيونها الفتانه وحطت روج ووتر بروف 

ولبست ساعه وخواتم وخذت شنطتها ولبست الشوز وتعطرت وقعدت تمشط شعرها وتلمه ولفت شيلتها 

وطلعت ،، 

خالد تسبح وطلع بعد مادفا نفسه لبس بعد هو بنطلون جينز (باقي) وتيشيرت ابيض ولبس نعال خشب ومن 

فوق جلد 

كان شكلها كول لبس ساعته وكمل شغله وتعطر وطلع ،، 

يوم شافته غلا بطنها عورها لابس مثلي وي وي وي بروح ابدل توها بتدخل الدار انتبهت قالت الحين 

شبيفكرون ؟ يييه خلاص اروح باللي انا لابسته 

لطيفه تحاجي غلا : أخيرآ خلصتي؟ 

غلا : انا من مساعه خالصه ، بس شفت محد ناداني طولت 

لطيفه : انا من مساعه وانا انطر ماتعرفين يوم تخلصين تطلعين ؟ 

غلا نزلت راسها وخالد ماعجبته طريقة امه شلون تحاجيها جي؟

سعود وعمر كانو نايمين متكسرين من طلعة اليوم ،، 

غلا حصت بالصيحه واقفه فبلعومها يعني أي حد يدقرها بتصيح .. 

طول ماهم نازلين ويمشون فالممر ودخلوا المطعم وقعدوا وهي ساااااااكته 

راح خالد وياها يحطون لهم من البوفيه 

خالد وراها ويستعبط 

خالد : الله شحاطه ، شهالحلوو أي يبا حاطه لنفسج الحلو 

غلا ماردت عليه وظحكت خالد يبي يغيرها شوي بس ماقدر غلا ماكانت حاطه شي بس سباغتي وفرنش-

فرايز .. 

غلا كانت ميته من اليوع لانها ماتريقت كلش .. 

راحت وخالد وقف بروحه مايحب يشوف حد زعلان ومايغير موده .. 

قعدت غلا تلعب فالشوكه كلت شوي وتمت المعكرونه باقيه .. 

خالد ماشالله كان حاط صحنين .. 

صحن فيه مقبلات (ياولد) ،، والصحن الثاني فيه طبق مسوينه خبر وفويه بطاطا بالصلصه ولكريمه ومغطى 

بالخبر والجين السايح .. 

خالد كل اول لقمه منه : يممممممممممممممممممممممم لذييذ العن خييييييييره .. ماتبين يمه؟ 

لطيفه : شنو هاي؟ (ذاقته ) والله حلو 

خالد : اظبطج مام ،، جربيه غلا ! 

غلا : لا بس شبعت 

لطيفه : شكلتي عشان تشبعين ؟ كلمه والثانيه شبعت شبعت 

غلا (بل شفيها علي شسويت؟!) : .......................

خالد : أهــههه يما غلا اكلها شكله خفيف قعد خالد ياكل وبعد ماخلص راح دور على السويت وجاب 

لامه بان كيك عليه ايس كريم فانيلا وسوس ستروبري .. 

وجاب لنفسه فدج كيك 

ولغلا جاب لها ايس كريم رهييييب وجاب طبق ثاني فروت سالاد ومعاها سوس جوكلت حااااار ومكسر معاها 

نوع من الكاكاو جنت عليه غلا خلصته 

خالد : ههههههههههه شفتي شلون ذوقي

غلا ابتسمت له : مشكووووووووووور

بعدها وداهم خالد مشاهم شوي بره الفندق فحديقه وردوا 

طبعآ لطيفه تسوقت شوي وغلا شرت عطر لعمها سعد وسات ادوات حلاقه من الفظه كان شكلهم رهيييب

بعدها رجعوا للسويت وسعود وعمر نايمين غلا دخلت الدار وصاحت على كلام لطيفه لها 

اتصلت لعمها سعد اونها تسلم عليه وسكرت كانت تبي تقوله تعال خذني لكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مايقدر طبعآ ...


الساعه : وحده الا عشر دقايق ،،

كانوا لابسين وجاهزين وعمر قاعد يوري غلا فيديوات فالموبايل وخالد ياكل كعادته ،، 

اليوم بيروحون رحله للكهف الجليدي نزلوا للسياره واللوبي كان مليان عرب وعمر واقف عند غلا يطوفها 

وخالد وياامه وسعود متجدمهم .. 


ركبوا في سيارة بانوراما وودتهم إلى مكتبهم الرئيسي ومن المكتب ركبوا الباص للآيس كيف .. 

الترحيب اللي تلقوه الركاب من المرشد كان حار جدآ وسولف وياهم ، 

قال لهم المرشد السياحي ان الكهف الجليدي يقع على الحدود الالمانية وهو ملك لعائلة نمساوية اصبحت 

غنية جدا بسبب هذا الكهف الذي يزوره اكثر من 100 الف زائر سنويا في الفترة من شهر يونيو الى 

اوكتوبر فقط. في الطريق الى الكهف تمر بمناظر غاية في الروعة والجمال وتمر ايضا من خلال نفق طويل

داخل احد الجبال.


خالد : والله خووووووووش شي يبي لك تشتري بيت وتاخذ لك وحده حلوه هههههههه ولا احلى

سعود ظحك على عبط ولده 

لطيفه : وين تلقى وحده حلوه ؟ 

خالد : شدعوى مام ، اصلآ في بنت مب حلوه ؟؟؟ 

سعود : خااااااااالـد .. 

خالد : غشمره يبا 

وقعدوا يطالعون المناظر 

عمر اللي كل شوي يـتـبسم لغلا غلا حست ان الدنيا جنـــــــــــه فهاليوم .. 

بعد نص ساعه انعطف السواق باتجاه طريق فرعي يصعد لاحد الجبال وتوقف للحظات في مكان يطل على 

قلعة قديمة قالوا انها كانت تخص (هتلر) كانت منتجعة الصيفي

كان المكان روعه خالد صوره قصر على احد الجبال .. 

خالد : ايبااااااا بأجره شكلي 

عمر : ههههههههههههههههههههه أي تأجره انت وتصير هتلر بن سعود 

خالد : انجب زين 

عمر : هههههههههههههه 


قعدوا يسولفون وبعد نص ساعه وقف الباص في آخر مكان يمكن للباص ان يصل اليه وقال لهم المرشد انهم 

بيظطرون للصعود مشيا على الاقدام عشان يوصلون الى محطة التلفريك فوق . كانت عملية الصعود مرهقة 

للغاية والجو كان حاااااار لكن المنظار اللي بيمرون عليها خرافيــه.

عمر : ايووووى يعني ريلي بتتكسر

خالد : عادي نركب لك غيرهاا 

عمر : هههههههههههه 

لطيفه خذت عمر وقعد تكلمه وتمشي معاه وجدامهم الابو مع السواق الخاص فيهم لانه راح معاهم 

وغلا خلوها مع خالد والمسكينه منحرجه مووووت منه لانهم يمشون على طريق مو مرصوف يعني في 

مجال تتقربس هههههه 

قعدوا يمشون خالد مشى شوي جدامها كان لابس بنطلون فضفاض مطلع جسمه رهيـــــب ولابس تيشيرت 

شوي ظيج لونه كحلي وعليه ناار وبنظارته 

خالد : متى نرجع قطر ؟ (يسأل غلا وهو يمشي جدامها ) 

غلا: ليش اشتقت لها ؟ 

خالد وقف ولف لها وهو يقلد على صوت الساهر اللي كأنه يبجي .. 

خالد : مشتاق انا مشتااااااق ،، وبصدري انا اشواااااااق ( يأشر على صدره) قولو له رغم البعد كل لحظه 

هوو وياي !! حلمي وأنيسي صبببببببببح كل منيتي بدنياااااااااي 

غلا: ههههههههههههه ،، شفيك على هالاغنيه ؟ 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههه ياناس كيفي 

خالد صار يمشي حذاها بس مبعد 

غلا داخت وايد لان الشمس ناااااازله عليهم حيل وبين عليها لان وقفتها صارت غلط تميل بوقفتها بعد ثواني

صارت ماتشوف شي من الحررر وكانت عطشااااانه وهم متأخرين وايد القروب اللي هم فيه جدم مابقى غير 

كم واحد ،، صارت كلش مب قادره تشوف صار كل شي أبيــــــــــــــض وانتبه لها خالد مسكها من فوق

قميصها وسحب كرسي برجله كان مقطوط صغير وقعدها عليه وسندها تم يدور شي تشربه لف يمين يسار 

ماكو محلات شاف واحد عنده غرشة ماي زايده وطلبه وعطاه اياها وداها لغلا وشربت وقامت لما فتحت

ماتت فمكانها قالت لو اني ميته ابرك حرام ياربي حرام كل موقف يفشل معاااااه طيحه ودوخه وتشيير 

لييييييييش اففففففففففف

خالد : سلامات غلا شفيج؟ 

غلا : مادري ، دخت مادري من شنو 

خالد : أي اكيد ماكلتي شي وتدرين ان الطريج طويل اليوم 

(قعد ينبش بمخباه طلع لها قطعة كافي صغيره كان دايمآ يحطها يجيبه لان هو ساعات يجيه هبوط وخلاها تاكله ) 

وباليالله لوصلو لهممم


وصلو عند محطة التلفريك بس ريحوا شوي وبعدها ركبوا

المرشد كان مجهز التذاكر و وزيعها عليهم ،، التذكرة مكونة من 3 اجزاء :


• دخـول الكـهـف 
• الصعــود 
• النــزول 



خالد : وربــــــــي غباء ،، (وهو يشوف التكت ) دام بنركب اكيد بننزل يعني بنتم فالهوا ، شهالغباء 

عمر : خالد خذنا 2 (يغمز له ) وين بتركب 

خالد : هههههههههههه أي أي والله مادري وين ابوي يبيني اركب؟ 

عمر طبخ على خالد : ماشي

غلا ركبت مع لطيفه وعمر وسعود مع خالد والسواق 

خالد انفجر راسه من هذرة ابوه مع السواق على سوالف بايخه 

وعمر ماقدر يقول شي لغلا غير انه يطالعها لان امهم موجوده .. 

وصلوا للكهف وعطوهم جاكيتس ووشاح يلبسونه لان الجو داخل بـارد يكسر العظام ،، 

انفتــح الباب ( بوابة الكهف مغلقة بباب) هب عليهم تيار هوائي قوووي حيــــــل (يقولون ان سرعته 

تصل الى 70 كيلومتر بالساعة) وانطفأت جميع الفوانيس وقاموا ولعوها مره ثانيه . بعدها بدت 

الجولة اللي بيظطرون فيها الى صعود اكثر من 300 درجة وتنزل مثلها. الجو باارد جدا ودرجة 

الحرارة (تحت الصفر باصفار!) لكنها كانت تجربة فريدة من نوعها وشيقة للغاية لكل واحد منهم .

مدة الجولة داخل الكهف ساعة 

.* كاملة ولا مجال للتراجع يعني اللي يدخل لازم يكمل الجولة الى الآخر* .


خالد اللي اول مافتحوا باب الكهف قلد على صوت الرعب 

خالد : نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها 

عمر : هههههههههههههههه وربي حلو عليك هههههه لاتغير

خالد : روح زين انشالله بربطك داخل واخليك تصير معلم هههههه اما عمور وتتجمد ونجيك كل سنه 

نشوفك واااااااااااااااااااك كاااك

عمر : هيـن ياخويلد انا اتربط؟ 

خالد دز عمر وقعد يتمشى معاه داخل الكهف البارد خالد كان شكله روووووووعه بالجاكيت واللفه اللي 

على الرقبه وعمر حتى جاكيت اسود وديرتي خفيفه وااااااو واو واو 

غلا لبسوها بالطو احمر ههههههه كانت الوحيده اللي جا قياسها مظبوط والوحيده الحمرا هههههه 

بعد ماخلصوا وطلعوا من الكهف عمر وخالد لاشعوريا ركضوا من قو قلبهم لاقرب مكان فيه اشعة 

الشمس كلهم قعدوا فوق الـ10 دقايق حتى رجعت حرارة جسمهم عاديه وطبيعيه 

بعدها رجعوا من نفس المسار الذي صعدوا منه باتجاه محطة التلفريك وقعدوا شوي فكافيه قريب 

وشربوا وكلوا اشياء دافيه ..

عمر يلم نفسه : افففففففف تكسرنا برد 

سعود : ههههههههه شيبت ياعمور شيبت

عمر : ههههههههه والله البرد جمدنييييي

خالد (يتطنز) : جمدني جمدني واي واي كلبي

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عمر يطالعه وهو يعني معصب ، خالد رفع له حاجب وهو موطي نظره يولع زقارته 

قعد خالد يدخن ومحاظرات من امه وابوه 

خالد : يمه يبا شفيكم كلها زقاره يه 

سعود : وشنو زقاره خياس لك ولصحتك 

خالد شرب شوي منها وطفاااها 

خالد : جي زين ارتحتو؟

سعود : متى الله يفكك اعوووووووووذ بالله منك 

خالد : ولين مادري من كانت رفيجته 

سعود : وتركتها لانها ماجابت لي غير عوار الراس والشين 

خالد: زين زين 

راح جاب له عصير فراوله احمرررررررررر ودونت chocola وقعد يشرب وياكل 

لطيفه : والله هاي احسن لك منها

خالد اللي بدى يترفز : خلاص يمه طفيتها 

لطيفه سكتت عنه وقعدت تسولف مع غلا 

بعد ما خلصوا من الرحله ركبوا السياره ورجعوا لين الفندق ،، 

نامو لهم ساعتين وبعدها قام خالد هو وغلا ولطيفه ميتيييييييين جوووووع


عمر وابوه كانوا شبعانين من اللي كلوه 

راحت غلا لبست لان خالد بينزلهم المطعم تحت 

لبست بنطلون جينز واسع شوي فيه على جنب سلاسل فيها لولو ولبست معاه بلوزه بيضا ، كحلت عينها 

وحطت آي لاينر كحلي عكس لون عيونها الفتانه وحطت روج ووتر بروف 

ولبست ساعه وخواتم وخذت شنطتها ولبست الشوز وتعطرت وقعدت تمشط شعرها وتلمه ولفت شيلتها 

وطلعت ،، 

خالد تسبح وطلع بعد مادفا نفسه لبس بعد هو بنطلون جينز (باقي) وتيشيرت ابيض ولبس نعال خشب ومن 

فوق جلد 

كان شكلها كول لبس ساعته وكمل شغله وتعطر وطلع ،، 

يوم شافته غلا بطنها عورها لابس مثلي وي وي وي بروح ابدل توها بتدخل الدار انتبهت قالت الحين 

شبيفكرون ؟ يييه خلاص اروح باللي انا لابسته 

لطيفه تحاجي غلا : أخيرآ خلصتي؟ 

غلا : انا من مساعه خالصه ، بس شفت محد ناداني طولت 

لطيفه : انا من مساعه وانا انطر ماتعرفين يوم تخلصين تطلعين ؟ 

غلا نزلت راسها وخالد ماعجبته طريقة امه شلون تحاجيها جي؟

سعود وعمر كانو نايمين متكسرين من طلعة اليوم ،، 

غلا حصت بالصيحه واقفه فبلعومها يعني أي حد يدقرها بتصيح .. 

طول ماهم نازلين ويمشون فالممر ودخلوا المطعم وقعدوا وهي ساااااااكته 

راح خالد وياها يحطون لهم من البوفيه 

خالد وراها ويستعبط 

خالد : الله شحاطه ، شهالحلوو أي يبا حاطه لنفسج الحلو 

غلا ماردت عليه وظحكت خالد يبي يغيرها شوي بس ماقدر غلا ماكانت حاطه شي بس سباغتي وفرنش-

فرايز .. 

غلا كانت ميته من اليوع لانها ماتريقت كلش .. 

راحت وخالد وقف بروحه مايحب يشوف حد زعلان ومايغير موده .. 

قعدت غلا تلعب فالشوكه كلت شوي وتمت المعكرونه باقيه .. 

خالد ماشالله كان حاط صحنين .. 

صحن فيه مقبلات (ياولد) ،، والصحن الثاني فيه طبق مسوينه خبر وفويه بطاطا بالصلصه ولكريمه ومغطى 

بالخبر والجين السايح .. 

خالد كل اول لقمه منه : يممممممممممممممممممممممم لذييذ العن خييييييييره .. ماتبين يمه؟ 

لطيفه : شنو هاي؟ (ذاقته ) والله حلو 

خالد : اظبطج مام ،، جربيه غلا ! 

غلا : لا بس شبعت 

لطيفه : شكلتي عشان تشبعين ؟ كلمه والثانيه شبعت شبعت 

غلا (بل شفيها علي شسويت؟!) : .......................

خالد : أهــههه يما غلا اكلها شكله خفيف قعد خالد ياكل وبعد ماخلص راح دور على السويت وجاب 

لامه بان كيك عليه ايس كريم فانيلا وسوس ستروبري .. 

وجاب لنفسه فدج كيك 

ولغلا جاب لها ايس كريم رهييييب وجاب طبق ثاني فروت سالاد ومعاها سوس جوكلت حااااار ومكسر معاها 

نوع من الكاكاو جنت عليه غلا خلصته 

خالد : ههههههههههه شفتي شلون ذوقي

غلا ابتسمت له : مشكووووووووووور

بعدها وداهم خالد مشاهم شوي بره الفندق فحديقه وردوا 

طبعآ لطيفه تسوقت شوي وغلا شرت عطر لعمها سعد وسات ادوات حلاقه من الفظه كان شكلهم رهيييب

بعدها رجعوا للسويت وسعود وعمر نايمين غلا دخلت الدار وصاحت على كلام لطيفه لها 

اتصلت لعمها سعد اونها تسلم عليه وسكرت كانت تبي تقوله تعال خذني لكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مايقدر طبعآ ...

----------


## وعود

*رن منبه غلا والساعه كانت تسع الصبح ، فتحت عينها بكسل كبيـر ورغبه شديده انها تكمل نومتها بس صوت لطيفه من بره الدار خرب عليها نومتها وقامت ،، 
حطت ريلها بالشبشب وهي تمشي للحمام (وانتوا بكرامه) بكســـل وبردو وتمسح وجهها وتلم شعرها . 
طلعت من الغرفه بعد ماتسبحت لانها حست انها مكسله حيل اليوم وطلعت من الحمام منتعشه فريش 
لبست بنطلون بني محروق وعليه قميص طويل من الشيفون بس شوي ثقيل كانت الوانه الاحمر والبني وطلع عليها رررررررررهيب ،، كحلت عينها وحطت شوي شدو بني حطت قلوس يبين حمرة شفايفها بس بخفه ونعومه كملت لبسها ولبست طقم من الالماس الاحمر والبني مرصع الطقم خاتم مع سلسلته وسويرته وساعه ماركة شوبارد .. 
كملت لبسها ولمت شعرها ولبست شيله بنيه قلبتها حمره وتعطرت من الزين بعطر Miss Dior وطلعت . 
اول ماطلعت مالقت فالصاله غير عمر انحرجت لانه لما شافها وقف عمر كان طولاان حيـل عن قبل ونزل بوزنه والنطلون الخيشي بين روعة جسمه فصخ نظارته الشمسيه وحطها بمخباه الصدري وهو مرتبك من غلا 
عمر ( شنو حلوه بالاحمر ، ابي اقولج شكثر بس انا وعدت نفسي اخفف من كلامي معاج عشان ماغثج! حلووووه وربي حلوه)
غلا (شيل عينك تفكى ترا صج استحي، شصاير فيه؟ ظعفان؟ طولان؟ متنان؟؟؟؟ بس محلو ! )

غلا بنعومه : صبـاح الخـير .. 
عمر بصوته المبحوح : صبـــــــاح النور .. 
غلا مستحيه منه هالمره وايد ماتدري ليش؟ (ههههههه كله من الاحمر يمكن لووول) 
رفعت عينها تشوف السقف وهي تنتظر وعمر ظاع فعيونها شنو حلوه عيونها ‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****ه وساااااااع يالملعونه

خالد قرب شافهم سرحانين ماقدرت النذاله فيه تمسك نفسها بعد ونقز لهم

خالد بصوت فكاهي : صبااح الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

غلا نقزت وعمر تخرع : بسم الله

عمر :شفيك مب صاحي خويلد ، خرعتنيييييي والله
غلا كانت تتنفس وهي ميته خوف 
خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا ماخرع انا خالد

طلعت لطيفه مع سعود وهم جاهزين وطلعوا من الفندق
غلا لين الحين حازه بخاطرها طريقة لطيفه وتعاملها معاها صارت تتجنبها واغلب الوقت تمشي بروحها او مع عمها وساعات خالد يجي يستعبط ، عمر حس انها متغيره عليه نادر مايقعدون مع بعض ويكلمون بعض!!

راحو لمحطة القطار بالسياره كانو يقدرون يروحون لها بالاندر قراوند بس فظلوا السياره الخاصه .. 
خالد فالسياره كان يلعب بلعبه بايخه تشبه القيم-بوي من زود لملل ومندمج 
عمر كان مسند راسه يفكـر (الرجعـه قربـت لازم افكر شلون اكسب الوقت وافاتحهم بالموضوع!)
غلا اللي كانت قاعده مع لطيفه وخالد جدامهم كانت تطالع الشوارع والطرق اللي يمرون عليها وهي تتمنى لو كانت هالرحله مع عمها سعد؟ ابوها؟ امها؟ خالاتها؟ لكن شتسوي؟؟؟؟ 

خالد عطى السواق سي-دي لان الاذاعه ممله حدها 

شغله وكانت الاغنيـه .: القساوه :.

}}جايب هالقساوه منين منين منين 
منين ياطيب؟
وانا اللي اعرفك زيـن زين زين
زين ياحبيب
اذا احزن تشيل الهم
واذا اتحسرت تتألم
إلي وياااك 
إالي ويااك
عشرة عمــــــر
مو يومييييين{{


غلا قعدت تطقطق باظافرها بهدوء على القزاز والسياره هاديه غير عن كل مره .. 
وقفهم السواق عند كافيه وخذا لهم بريك-فاست خفيف للطريق

سعود خذا بريك فاست نورمال كرواسون وزبده وقهوه ولطيفه مثله 
غلا خذت كرواسون بالشوكولا وعصير برتقال وكيكة فدج لانها سمعت انها حلوه من هالكافيه
عمر خذ ريوق مخصص من المطعم مع عصير برتقال بالعسل << استغفر الله 
خالد ماشالله خذا كرواسون شوكولا وجييز ساندوج وطبق عندهم مثل الستروبري وفانيلا وخذ ‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****ز وبلاك كوفي وعصير رمان وماي ... 

قعدوا ياكلون فالطريق .. 

خالد وزع عليهم شوي من ريوقه لما شبع لووول


الساعه : 12:30 وقفت سيارتهم بعد مانتهى الطريق وخذوا 3 ساعات حتى وصلوا..


نزلوا لمحطة سالزبيرغ صغيرة الى حد ما فيها سوق مصغرة و فيها مركز معلومات سياحي.

خذوا تاكسي الى الفندق كان قريب من المحطة ويقع على نفس الشارع.

تمشوا فالمنطقه وشافو نهر السالزاك .. 

خالد راح مع امه فرحله بالنهر مدتها عشرين دقيقه غلا خافت منها وماراحت وعمر بعد وتموا ينتظرونهم باللوبي ..

ماطولو بهالمنطقه وايد ورجعوا مره 2 .. لانها ماعجبتهم حيل .. 

الغرف بالفندق كانت شوي ظيجه حتى اللوبي صغير .... 

.* ~ اليوم الثـــاني ~ *. 


اليوم كان هو اليوم اللي قبل قبل الاخير يعني بقى لهم يومين بس ويردون قطر .. 

خالد يكلم الكامره .. 

سوينا تشك اوت من الفندق (يطالع ساعته) والساعه تسع الصبـح عشان احنا دياي ..

توجهوا الى محطة القطار بواسطة التاكسي وعلى قطعوا تذاكر الى مدينة انسبروك وكان سعر التذكرة 30 يورو للشخص ومدة الرحلة ساعتين.القطار كان جاي من فينا ووقف وبعدها تابع سيرة الى انسبروك وبعدها واصل الى مدينة زيوريخ السويسرية القطار مشي مخترقا جبال الألب الى وصلوا الى محطة القطار في انسبروك ،، بعد النزول من عربة القطار توجهو الى اقرب تاكسي وبالصدفة كان السائق مصري الجنسية واسولف معاهم نزلوا في فندق يقع على بعد 200 متر تقريبا من المحطة.
كان الفندق غايه في الروعه مع انه كان 4 نجوم .. 


خالد يصور الفندق والغرفه يصور المدينه من دريشة غرفته .. 

غرفته كانت مشتركه مع ابوه وعمر نام بالصاله وغلا ولطيفه بدار .. 

طلعوا من الفندق يدورون عن مطعم للغداء ماكان جدامهم غير ماكدونالدز كان في منه فرعين على شارع ماريا تريزا وهو اهم شارع في انسبروك وهو الطريق المؤدي الى وسط المدينة القديم 
عمر وخالد جن جنانهم يوم لقوه لووووول

تغدوا فيه وطلعوا خالد وعمر وغلا كانو ياكلون ايس-كريم .. لان الحر كان زايد هاليوم .. 

رجعوا للفندق ونامو لهم ساعه وبعدها طلعوا خذهم السواق فمشوار قصير ,, 

مروا بمعلم بارز وهو مبنى قوس قديم بوسط الشارع تمر منه السياير خالد عجبه القوس حيل

خالد: يمه ببني جي فبيتنا
لطيفه :أي انشالله .. 


وداهم لنهر في انسبروك اسمة نهرالأن .. 

القعده فيه كانت خرااااافيه مو طبيعيه 

الكافيهات تارسه المكان كله قعدوا والجو كان ولا احلى نسيم بارد وغيوم 
شربوا لهم قهوه وبعضهم عصير وخالد عصير مثلج .. 
صور مع عمر على النهر والصوره طلعت حلوه وايد .. 

بعد ماخلصوا رجعوا الفندق لان باجر وراهم رحلة ..*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مشكوووووووره خيتووو على القصه الحلوووه

وياريت لو تكملها


تحياتي

----------


## وعود

تسلمي على المرور أسيرة ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعووووود  ..*
*تسلمي على هالجزئين الروووعه ..*
*يالله ننتظر التكمله خيووه .. لا تخلينا على نار ..*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه يارب ..*
*بانتظارك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## وعود

مشكورة دمعه على التوااجد الروعة الله يعافيك ويسلمك ..

----------


## وعود

*طلبوا ريوق للدار وبعدخ راح خالد للرسبشن يسألهم عن طريقة الوصول الى عالم شوارزوفسكي قالو له يآخذ الباص يذهب الى
wattens طلعوا لموقف الباصات القريب من الفندق وقطعوا التذاكر. كان الباص يتوقف في محطات كثيرة في الطريق لتحميل وتنزيل الركاب وبعد حوالي 25 دقيقة وصلوا الى آخر محطة التي كانت شوارزوفسكي.

نزلوا وشافوا المصنع وكان روعه وفيه حديقه 

فيها نافوره عجيبه شكل الوجه والعيون كرستاليـه .. والفم ينزل منه الماي

بعدها راح سعود وعمر لمكتب خدمات الزوار يسالهم عن دخول المصنع, قالهم الموظف ان ذلك غير ممكن وغير مسموح به اصلا!والمسموح بزيارتة هو المتحف وصالة معروضات يمكن الشراء منها
رجع لهم سعود وقالهم .. 
خالد: يبااااااا ، أصلآ لو انا رايح ماتدري؟ جان فتحوا لي المصنع الله يسلمك بس
سعود يطالعه بعين : صج
خالد يظحك بغرورك: الله يخليك والله
سعود : امش بس امش

قطعوا تذاكر الدخول الى المتحف ..

دخلوا وشافو عند بوابة الدخول جدار كريستالي فظيــــع خالد قالهم يبي يتبناه ههههههههههه 
وشافو قبه كرستاليه روعه وكان في صور للكره الأرضيه بالكريستال .. 

في النهاية تصل الى صالة المبيعات الكبيرة التي تحوي مالذ وطاب من منتجات الكريستال والقطع المرصعة بالكريستال (ساعات, خواتم, قلائد, اساور, شنط, ميداليات, اقلام..الخ) طبعا اغلب هالشغلات تخص النساء وفي الحقيقة غلا ولطيقه ماقصروا بالي خذوه .. وخالد شرى مجسم كريستالي رووووعه 
.وبعدها طلعوا من المعرض الى موقف الباصات للرجوع الى الفندق.

وبالليل رجعوا لقلب المدينه يعني رجعوا لوين ماكانوا اول ماوصلوا


.* اليوم الأخيـــر *. 


راحو لمول يتشرون صوايغ وهفوا المجمع كله وغلا ماقصرت شرت للكل عمها وعمتها وعيالها ويدتها وبناتهم والكل وعاليه حتى .. 

على المغرب وظبوا كل شي وسكروا كل شناطهم .. 
غلا لبست بنطلون جينز وبلوزه عاديه ولبست عباتها وتكحلت وعدلت شكلها وخذت شنطة ديور هديه من عمتها .. 
كملت باقي لبسها وطلعت

خالد : حلاه حلاه شعندهم بالعباة؟ 
غلا : هههههههههههههه 
خالد : أي بس عاد اشوف عجبتكم سالفة البنطالين والتفرع (يرفع حاجب) لالا بناتنا مب جي
غلا : هههه ، ياسلاام شلون يعني
خالد (صج عاد): والله كيفي 
غلا تظحك وتصد راحت المطبخ تجيب لها شي تشربه لقت عمر صبحت عليه وخذت لها عصير
عمر وهو مسند جسمه على حد الرف وباسلوب خطير
عمر: حد قالج انج تحلين العباه؟
غلا استحت منه وظحكت له
عمر : ماتقدرين تعطيني 5 دقايق؟
غلا : آمـر .. 
عمر بحزن : شفيـج علي؟
غلا : شفيني؟
عمر بحزن اكثر: متغيره علي، حيـــــل متغيره غلا ، ماتسأليني شلونك؟ شمسوي؟ شفيك؟
غلا : ولا انت
عمر : مو غلا اللي تجازي غيرها بمثل اللي يسوي ، انتي دايمآ تقولين لي انا غير شاللي غيرج
غلا بحزن : ماغيرني شي
عمر : غلا انا تعرفين باللي فيني تكفين حرام عليج لاتعذبيني
غلا كانت تتهرب منه لانها تدري انها غلطانه وهو غلطان بعد بس مايبي يعترف
غلا: عمر مو وقته بس نرجع نتفاهم .. 
عمر : اللي تشوفينه .. 
طلعت غلا وعمر وراها ونزلوا للوبي ومن اللوبي للسياره للمطار لقاعة الانتظار للطياره .. 
هالمره خذو 2 2 2

غلا،لطيفه
عمر،ابوه
خالد، يمه واحد اجبني شيبه .

بعد ماكملت الرحله ساعاتها المطلوبه وحطت بسلام على ارض الدوحه 
صحت غلا وعمر بنفس الوقت والثانيه من النوم وهم حيـل فرحانين
خالد يلف وكان سيت غلا وامه اللي وراهم .. 
خالد: حمدلله على السلامه 
لطيفه تمسح على راسه وغلا تبتسم غمز لغلا بعبط وهي تفجرت من داخلها؟ شيقصد؟؟؟؟
نطروا لين ماقامو غيرهم ونزلوا بس هالمره غلا تمسكت فالدرج لين الأخير 
وركبت مع عمها والصدمه الكبيره عمر بنفس السياره للمطار عمر كان يطالعها بس ماقدروا يطولون شوي ووصلوا للمطار 

الوقت كان شوي متأخر 12:45 بالليل محد منتظرهم .. 

لقوا السواق وخذ شناطهم ورجعوا مع السواق الـ2 للبيت 
خالد اللي اول ماوصلوا البيت حذف نفسه على السوفه وكانه يلمها

خالد : وحشتينيييييي اشتقت لج 
عمر : ههههههههههههههههههه والله انك منربش ياخويلد فيك شي صدقني
خالد : مش مسدء ياعمر اني رجعت 
عمر : هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خالد : آآآآآآآخ شنو راحه بيتنا مو لويه وحوسه من قطار لقطار .. 
عمر : يلا انا بروح اتسبح وطب على السرير
خالد يمد له يده : خوووووودني معاك خودني لجنه حبيبيي
عمر : زين زين (قومه وراحوا مع بعض)

غلا بعد قعدت تمشي لين ماوصلت لدارها وحشتها دارها بروحها محد وياها
تسبحت ولبست لها بجامه مريحه وغفت بنومه ثقيييييييييييييله
*

----------


## وعود

*الساعه : 9



محد صاحي







10 

نو ون 







10 ونص 







ولاطير










زين 11







ولاحــــــــــد









12 وربع 

كلهممممممم نايمين عدا سعود وقوم معاه لطيفه 





الساعه 1 ياطويلين العمر ،، 

قامو خالد وغلا وعمر .. 

خالد كان متسبح وخالص بداره قافلها وفاتح باب الحمام مشغل اغنيه ويغني ويحلق.. 


((حبيبي ويش ابوصف وش بقول؟
انت ماتصورت العقول
انت فوق فوق فوق
فوووق الكلام
المعذرره 
لوخانني التعبير
المعذره انا في حبك
أسيــــــــــر .. )) 

طلع من الحمام وهو توب الفرررررش حده .. 
لبس ثوب نص-كم ومشط شعره وتعطر ونزل .. 

خالد : اللللله شحلو البيت راحة راحتك
لطيفه : هههههههههه،، وي يعلني ماخلى من هالطول ولا من هالصوت اناااااا
خالد يبوس راس امه .: يخليج لي يايمـه

خالد قعد ياكل عند ريل امه 
نزلت غلا وهي لابسه جلابيه مغربيه حرير فيها رسم بالزيني والعنابي والاحمر والبيج متكحله ولافه شيلتها سلمت علي لطيفه وقعدت 

لطيفه نادت الخدامه تجيب لغلا ريوق

غلا : لا يمه مابي والله ماشتهي 
لطيفه : لالالالا شوفي لونج مصفر
غلا : والله ماشتهي مالي نفس بتغدى بعد شوي مالي خاطر ريوق
لطيفه : اللي تبينه ، خلاص go Rozena

نزل عمر وهو لابس جلابية بيت وبعد توه محلق ماخلى غير القفل ..

الساعه 2 لطيفه راحت نامت وخالد انسدح يغفي له شوي على السوفا بالصاله .. 

غلا راحت الصاله الثانيه تشوف التلفزيون وعمر بالشق الثاني من الصاله ماسك ورقه كبيره شوي يرسم بالرصاص

غلا: مواهب يعني
عمر وهو مندمج : هـهـهـه شفتي شلون !
غلا: عمر زعلان علي؟
عمر يلف لها: انا ازعل عليج؟ بذمتج اقدر؟
غلا نزلت عينها
عمر : هين ياغلوي انا قايل لهم عنا قايل صبري بس
غلا تحس ان قلبها انقرص ماتدري ليش ابتسمت وراحت دارها تتكشخ وتطلع الصوايغ عشان بيروحون البيت العود .. 

كانت غلا لها شنطتين هههههه راحت بوحده ردت بـ2 
طلعت صوايغ الكل وحطتهم باكياس ونادت الخدامه تساعدها ورتبوا الدار وبعد صلاة العصر قعدت تلبس تسبحت ولفت شعرها .. 

طلعت التنوره الي شرتها من السفر لبستها مع اللي شرته وحطت شدو فيروزي مدموج بالاحمر وخطت الكحل فوقه حطت قلوس احمر خفيف مو قوي وكحلت عينها كملت باقي لبسها وعلى الساعه اربع ونص نزلت مالقت غير عمها طالع للسياره طلعت وراه وتغشت وركبت 

سعود : اوه هاي غلا من متى وياي يبا؟
غلا : هههه توني عمي لحقتك بس ماشفتني
سعود : أي (وهو يحط اغراضه ) 
جات الخدامه وانترست الشنطه كلهااااااا اكياس

جات لطيفه وركبت ووصلوا للبيت العود . 

عمتها تغريد وعيالها كانوا ينتظرونهم وسعد واليده .. 

افتحت غلا الباب وشمت ريحة العود اللي ولهت عليها عمها سعد ولطيفه راحو الميلس 
شافت عمتها تغريد وركضت لها ولمتها وسلمت عليها وراحت عمتها ودخلت الميلس غلا دخلت دار الياهل الصغير وباسته فصخت عباتها وعلقتها بداره عدلت شكلها وزودت شويه كحل وقلوس تعطرت مره 2 وطلعت اول مالقت لقت عمها سعود وسيدددددددددده له لمته بقو وتمت عيونها تدمع*

----------


## وعود

*سعد : لالالا ليش الدموع حبيبي؟ يلا امسحيييهم
غلا : ولهت عليك حيييييييل عمي
سعد :وانا اكثر حبيبتي (يقعدها على الكرسي) ،، قولي لي شخبارج؟ شلون السفره شلونج مع عيال عمج؟ ولطيفه؟
غلا بين عليها انها متظايقه حيل مو شوي
غلا وهي ترجع خصله ورا اذنها: حمدلله 
سعد يرفع ويهها من حنجها: شفيج يبا؟ حد مظايقج؟
غلا حطت راسها فحظنه وتمت تصيح من كل قلبها وتمت تصيح وتشهق وتمسح دموعها وعمها يمسح على شعرها وهي تحس انها كانت محتاجه لهلحنان ترتوي منه مره ثانيه بعد مافقدته .. 

رفعت راسها وعيونها مولعه .. 
سعد يوخر الشعر عن ويهها 
سعـد: قولي لي كل شي.. شسوت لطيفه؟
غلا :مااااادري عمي فجأه قلبت علي وصارت تقط كلام وتفشلني جدام عيالها (تصيح)..........
سعد: يابعد عمري والله ، حبيبتي استحمليها 
غلا: عمي مابي اعيش وياها عمي اصلآ مو حلوه بيتها كله صبيان تكفــــــــــى
سعد : ولايهمج ياضوى عمج انا اليوم اكلم سعود مره ثانيه عشان خاطررج ،آمري بعد!
غلا تلمه بقوووووووووووووووه : عمي لااتخليني بروحي .
سعد: افا انا مايوخرني عن بنتي غير تراب قبري
غلا: لاتقول جي عمي بسم الله عليك، الله يخليك لي انشالله ،، ياريت ياعمي لوكان ابوي حي، تتوقع شكان بيسوي فهاللحظه؟
سعد طرى عليه اخوه وسكت 
بعد سكوتهم ,, 
سعد : يلا غلااي ماتبين تقعدين وياهم
غلا: حاضر عمي
وطلعوا لهم وقعدوا يسولوفون ووزعت غلا الصوغه وقعدت حذا عمها وهو يفتح الي شاريته له

سعد :الله الله شهالريحه الحلوه
غلا: هههه عجبتك عمي؟
سعد : اكيييييد
غلا : =)
سعد يفتح شي مغلف ,, 
سعد: ها؟؟ شنو هاي؟
غلا: هههههههه هاي جي عمي تفتحه والعلبه من داخل ترتفع وتطلع منها ساعه
سعد : يه يه يه شهالزيييين والله ياغلوي منتي هينه 
غلا: ههههه شفت شلون عمي
سعد: يخليج لي والله ياغلوي كبرتي يالخايسه
غلا تبتسم وهي طالعه تجنن : ههههههههههه 

..: بعد العشـا :..

لطيفه تطالع الساعه كانت عشر ونص

لطيفه : يلا غلا ماتبين تردين؟
غلا: أي انشالله بس البس عباتي
لطيفه: يلا خالد بيمر علينا
تغريد: خالد ولاشفناه سلم هو واخوه وراحو
لطيفه: يختي شنسوي هاي حالتهم 
تغريد تبتسم لها .. 
غلا : يمه ماشفتي شنطتي؟
تغريد: كاهي حبيبتي
(( صيح لهم خالد هرن من بره )) 

لطيفه : يلا غلا كاهو خالد جا ،، مع السلامه تغريد . 
تغريد : الله يسلمج ونستونا والله ..
لطيفه : الله يخليج
تغريد: انتبهي على نفسج غلا ( غلا تحب راس عمتها) 
غلا : انشالله عمتي ،، سلمي على يدتي وايد قولي لها لاتنام من وقت ههه وعمي سعد وايد وايد وايد 
تغريد: انشالله ( وهم يمشون حتى يوصلون الباب وتغريد توصلهم)
غلا: وفاطمه بعد وعطوها صوغتها وخلودي وعلاوي بوسيهم عممممممممتي
تغريد: انشالله حبيبتي .. 
غلا : مع السلامه ..
تغريد: الله وياج (وهي تسكر الباب)

خالد فالسياره .. 
خالد: ها يمه شلون الجو هناك؟
لطيفه : استانسنا والله يحليلها تغريد ماقصرت
خالد : على راسي طنط توته 
غلاا ظحكت وانتبه لها خالد
خالد: اوه اوه اوه وانا اقول من يظحك غير غلا؟
غلا: ههههههههههههههه
خالد: ها شخباره عمي سعد؟؟
غلا: تمااااام طيب
خالد: يحليله عمي والله استانس وياه.. ماقال متى بيخطب؟؟
غلا: هههههه لا والله ماعلم
خالد: أهاا
(بعد سكوت)
خالد: يلا بوديكم نشتري عصير ههه على حسابي
وداهم خالد وشرى لهم عصير ورجعوا البيت .. 

غلا كانت تحس بنفس تعب العيد .. 


تعرفونه؟ 
لما تردون من بيت اهلكم يوم العيد بالليل وانتوا مانمتوا الظهر وقت كافي وقايمين من الصبح وتعدل وشطه وتردون جسمكم مكسر يااااادوب تخلصون الدري وساعات ننام باللبس ونقوم بعد نص ساعه نغير 
ههه صراحه هاي شعوري.. 

وجي حستت غلا متكسره .. 
لطيفه وخالد قعدوا يدورون فالحوش خالد يكلم امه عن الشغل وجي وغلا راحت تبي تناام

فتحت الباب مالقت حد فالبيت والليتات شبه مطفيه بس اضائه خفيفه راحت صوب اللفت عيزانه تركب الدرج ولقت عمر طالع من المطبخ يشرب عصير

عمر: وخر عن المقفلين
غلا: هههههههههههههه
عمر: رووحي نامي من سنه مو نايمه جنه
غلا: أي والله ،، تصبح على خير

غلا ماعرفت شتسوي تبي تشيل المكياج بس عيزانه ومالها بارض تتسبح مسحته بسرعه وغسلت بدلت ملابسها ولبست قميص نوم قصير شوي وملابسها وكل شي على الكرسي
فتحت شعرها وسيده نامت بالتعب اللي سكنها اليوم .,.,.,.,.


°¨*~¤¦ الفصل الثــــــالـث ¦¤*~¨°


مر على هالكلام اسبوعين ومن بعدها كان ماباقي شي على الدوامات .. 

الساعه كانت 6 ونص .. 
بدار عمر .. 
ملابس عمر على ممشاه بكل مكان ..
فوطته .. 
ملابسه .. 
ثوبه .. 

عمر كان واقف جدام المنظره لابس ثوب عادي ويمشط شعره توه متسبح
كان قبلها قاعد مع غلا .. 
عمر كان بينزل يقول لأمه عنه وعن غلا .. 
تعطر عمر وعدل شكله .. 
نزل لامه لقاها فالدار.. 

لطيفه وهي كانت واقفه جدام المنظره فجناحهم الكبيييير 
مشت لين السرير وقعد.. 

لطيفه : ها حبيبي شفيك؟
عمر: لا ولاشي يمه .. (يرفع عيونه للسقف يطالع والاف ملايين الكلمات تطلع من عيونه من غير ترتيب) 
عمر كانت فمخه الف فكره وكلمه وجمله يبي يستعملها بس وقف جدام امه حسها تبعثرت ظاع كل شي مو عارف شيقول؟؟؟؟

لطيفه: قول حبيبي شعندك
عمر: يمه انا بقولج شي وصدقيني هالشي اذا ماوافقتو عليه روحي بتروح
لطيفه: بسم الله شنو ذي؟
عمر: يمه انا،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، يمه انا نويت ،،،، يمه بتزوج!!
لطيفه: تتزوج من؟
عمر وهو يطالعها: بتزوج غلا بنت عمي ,,
لطيفه وجنه شي طاح على راسها مصيبه ولدها دلوعها اللي عمرها ماتمنت حد غير بنات خواتها ياخذهم هالمره ياخذ غلا لا والف لاا لو على قص رقبتي لفت رقبتها وبكل برود

لطيفه : ياحبيبــي غلا انخطبت ..
عمر: شنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (بعصبيه شديده) انخطبت من متى ولمن وشلون محد دررررى؟
لطيفه : لخالد اخوك ..
عمر فتح حلجه وطاح على ركبه وجنه انشل عيونه بدت تلامع جنهم كرستال

لطيفه لفت على جنب وشافت ولدها من طرف عينها وانكسر قلبها من داخل الف قطعه ولدها بهالحال؟؟

عمر: لا يمه خالد يدري(تطيح دموعه) يدري عني
لطيفه: شسوي انا خطبناها وخلاي
عمر صوته صار يعلى ومسك على ريل امه بيبوسها
عمر: يممممه والله حرام عليييييييج يمه انا ابي غلا حرام اللي تسوووووونه والله حرام انتو قاعدين تنهوني من على الدنيا ، انا ولدج شلون اهون عليييييييج تكفيييييين ابي غلا لاتعذبيني يمه وغلاتي عندج لاتطيرين عقلي خالد يدري عني وعن غلا وهو قالي بيمشي وياي بهالسالفه 

لطيفه: اانا شسوي عمر خلاص يه سكر السالفه
عمر يفتح عيونه على تشطيب امه لطلبه وتسكيره بالرفض
طلع من دارها وهو ماسك الباب لف عليها 
عمر: يمه روحي ماتت
لطيفه غمظت عينها
عمر وهو فنص الصاله وبصوت عالي: حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ج

غلا كانت طالعه وبدارها تنشف شعرها سمعت صرخة عمر وقلبها طار حست الدم فعروقها وقف
غلا حطت شيلتها وفتحت الباب ماوعت الا عمر فويها
عمر دخل الدار 

عمر: ليش خاشه علي خظبتج 
غلا بتعجب وخوف وصوت مليان رجفه : أي خطبه؟ شتقول؟
عمر: لاخوي خالد 
غلا: شنووووووووووووووووووو؟
عمر: توني رايح لامي وقالت هالكلام
غلا: لا لا لااا مستحيل خالد اخوي اصلآ ( تنزل على الدرج بسرعه وتوقف عند نهايته وهي ماسكه فيه لان لطيفه عند الدرج تحت )


غلا: خالتي ( لاحظوا ماقالت لها يمه !! ) انا من متى لخالد؟
لطيفه والتردد فكلامها: أأ ...... أصلاًً عمج قال لي امس وانا ماشفت فرصه اقولكم فيها

غلا : لاااا ، انا مابي
لطيفه : لا بكيفي وكيفج كلمة عمج ماتتثنى 
غلا: لاااا حرام عليكم خالد مثل اخوي انتوا شتقولون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غلا تصيح وتشهق وتصرخ وهي تتكلم
خالد دخل البيت على هالمنظر وغلا من شافته كل نظرات الحقد واجهته فيها وطلعت لدارها لفت على الدرج
غلا: انا مااااابيه حرام عليكم.........
عمر كان فوق طايح ومسند نفسه .. 
غلا تقعد عنده بس ماكانو يشوفونها وبصوت واطي
غلا: عمر عمر حبيبيي انا مابي خالد تكفى لاتخليني انت بعد كلهم خلوني لاتخليني
عمر دمعه من عينه طاحت ومسحها
عمر وحنجه يتراقل : غـ ،، غـلا انا مابي اخليج غلا فرقونااا هم وهم اللي جمعونا مو حرام؟
غلا حست ان عمر كلش مو مجمع خافت صاير فيه شي
غلا تصيح ودخلت دارها قعدت تصيح وتصيح وتصيح وتصيح ... 
خالد من قالت له طنقر

لطيفه : كلام ابوك بتكسره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خالد : يمه انتي شتخربطين الله يهداج ؟ وحده اخوي يبيها؟ شلون اخذها؟ والله لو اشوف الناس تحفر قبري ماخذت شي بخاطر اخوي انتي قاعده تذبحينا ، ذكري ربج يايمه واوعي للي تسوينه
لطيفه : انا ماعندي غير هالكلام غلا لك وانت لها وبس
دخلت دارها ونفس الجمله صرخ فيها خالد وصفق باب داره ..*

----------


## وعود

*بعد يوم .. 
لطيفه قدرت تقلب العم سعود 360 درجه واقنعته بكل اللي تبيه بالعجب !! 

خالد نزل وهو متظايق حيل ومبين عليه مو محلق وشعره منكش (بس رووووعه) عيونه فيها نوم وكلام وحزن
راح لابوه لان نادى عليه .. 
قعد وشاف امه صد بويهه لطيفه وسعود استغربوا من هالحركه بس خالد ماينلام من العجب اللي سوته لهم ..
سعود: لطيفه خلينا بروحنا
لطيفه: بس انا امه!
سعود: خلينا بروحنا
لطيفه طلعت عنهم 
سعود : خالد جهز نفسك يبا
خالد يوقف وهو معصب : يبا انتوا شتقولون؟ ماتعز عليكم نفسكم؟ ترا انا عزت علي اني اخذ وحده من نصيب اخوي وعينه عليها يبا مااااااقدر ، يبا هذا عمر اخوي اخوي الوحيد اخوي اللي حسيته كل شي اخوي ورفيجي وكل شي ابيه هو اللي اشتكي له واسوي وياه كل شي عمري مافكرت اظره ولاحتى اظيق بخلقه لثانيه شتقول ياااااااايبااااا واللي يسلمك اوعى لاتخلي كلام امي يعميك

سعود عصب: مافي غير هالكلام يااخالد وماعندكم غير اسبوع والملجه بعدها .. 
خالد جادل ابوه بالكلام بس ابوه رفض طلع من الدار وهو معصب.. 
العم سعد جن جنونه لما سمع الكلام وتهاوش مع اخوه لاول مره هوشه وصلت للشيطان الرجيم .. 
غلا وعمر وخالد من قالو لهم وهم بدورهم لاويشوفون حد خالد ماراح شغله كلش 



شممكن تسوي لطيفه النسره فالأجزاء الجديده؟
في شي فبالها ماسوته بعد؟
ممكن تجرم بأحد منهم؟
~$. أروع الأحداث والتقلبات فالأجزاء الجديده .$~*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ول عليها << امحق ام ..*
*ننتظر التكمله خيووه .. وعووود ..*
*لا تطولي علينا ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## وعود

مشكورة دمعه على التوااجد الروعة ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. وعود ..*
*يالله بانتظار التكمله خيووه ..*
*يعطيك ألف عافيه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وعووووووووود

وين  الاجزاء الباقيه

بإنتظار عودتك

----------


## وعود

مشكورين دمعه حزن شمعه تحترق على التعقيب في صفحتي ..

----------


## وعود

*بذمتكم مو حرام اللي صار قطع قلبي هالجزء 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
°¨*~¤¦ الفصل الثــــــالث ¦¤*~¨°



ثاني يوم العصر غلا فتحت باب دارها بكل هدوء عشان محد يسمعها 
لفت يمين ويسار مالقت حد رجعت لبست عباتها ونزلت .. 
خذت الخدامه وشردت لبيت يدها لعمها سعد .. 

فتحت باب بيت يدها وشافت يدتها الكبيره قاعده فالصاله بروحها
راحت لها غلا وقعدت تصيح عندها 
غلا: يممه انا مابي ولد عمي خالد تكفون مابيه
اليده : يايمه ولد عمج خالد ريال . وانتي اللي تيوزين له .. 
تغريد اللي سمعت الصياح طلعت .. وشافت غلا حزنت وايد وراحت لها مسكتها من يدها وقومتها 
غلا لمت عمتها بقوه وهي تصيح وتشاهق
غلا: عمتي الله يخلييييييييج ياعمتي والله بسوي لكم كل اللي تبونه بس انا خالد مابيه والله ماحس بخالد انا
عمتي واللي يخليج ابوس ريلج مابي خالد
تغريد: ياحبيبتي لاتقولين هالكلام انتي طولي بالج .. 
غلا: شطول بالي انا ماااااااابيه (تصيح)
وخرت عن حظن عمتها ومسحت دموعها ركضت لعمها سعد على الدرج 
وصلت لداره 
طقت 
طقت 
العم سعد كان نص نايم فتح الباب وغلا كانت منزله راسها رفتها لفوووق لعمها الطويل
سعد : غلااا !
غلا لمته ووصلت لنصه : عميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
سعد لمها ودخلها لداره 
خلاها تصيح وتصيح لين ماسكتت وهدت شوي عطاها ماي وكلمها
غلا: عمي شلون ترظون انتو؟
سعد وقف على طوله: غلا انا طبعاً مب راظي انا تهاوشت مع اخوي العود بسبة هالسالفه 
لكن سعود لوشنسوي دام هالقرار دخل مخه بينفذه انا لو لي كلمه عليه ماوخرتي عن حظني دقيقه وحده 
غلا: عمي شسوي؟ (تصيح).. 
سعد: الا تعالي يدرون انج هني؟ 
غلا ارتبكت : مافيها شي جايه بيت يدي
سعد : مايدرون يعني
غلا: لا
سعد ماحب يقولها شي لانها فحاله يرثى لها .. 
بعد المغرب خذاها ومشاها شوي ورجعوا للبيت
غلا شوي نست السالفه 
ولما ردت شافتهم 
خالد كان فالصاله البعيده عن صالة الإستقبال .. 
كان لابس ثوبه وهو حالته تعور اقسى قلب حاط راسه فكفة يده وسرحاااااااااااااان
لطيفه وسعود وقفوا لما شافوهم 
سعد ماعبر لطيفه . وراح لخالد قعد حذاه
خالد حس انه عمه بس ماهزه شي خلاص اكثر من جي شبيهزني بعد ؟؟ 
سعد يحط يده على جتف خالد .. 
سعد : خالد ،،، خالد ،، أنا سعد ،، رد عليي .. 
خالد غمض عينه (برد عليك عمي برد بس مب الحين) : .................................
سعد: افا يابوسّعود ماتبي تكلمني خلاص اخليك
وخر سعد عنه بس خالد مسكه بكل قوه من يده وهو بنفس وظعيته 
سعد لم على خالد وخالد لمه بكل قوته خالد ماعرف شيسوي
لطيفه : ماتعرفين تقولين انج بتطلعين ؟ شتسمين الي سويتيه! تشردين مع خدامه ودريول؟
غلا: انا ماسويت شي رحت بيت يدي وكاني رديت مع عمي
لطيفه: انا ماقولج وين رحتي ومع من رديتي انا اقولج عن حركتج شلون رحتي ماتفهمين بعد؟؟
غلا نزلت عينها وهي فيها الصيحه
لطيفه: ماتردين ولا شاطره صراخ بس
غلا لفت ويهها تطالع عمها سعد وين لقته بعيييييييييييييييييييييد عنها مثل كل مره اقرب الناس حيل بعاد عني
طالعت عمها سعود وتشجعت لاول مره
غلا: عمي،، لو أبوي هني تتوقع بيرظى عن اللي يصير؟
سعود بقق عينه على كلامها: !! 
غلا: عمي لو كنت انا بنتك بترظى يصير فيني جذي؟ انا ابوي اكيد مايرظى لاتزعل ابوي وامي فقبرهم
سعود ماعنده أي رد على جواب بنت اخوه ام الـ17 سنه 
راحت غلا دارها
غلا( وينك عمر! وييييييييييييينك عني؟)
عمر كان تعبااااااااااان من دموعه اللي نشفت اول حب له ضاع منه ، الوحيده اللي شافها وصارت دنياه جدام عينه ظااعت! يااااه والله عدوي ماتمنى له اللي صار لي ،، شلون جذي يمه ! وانا اللي فكرتج متمنيه لي كل الخير طلعتي تزرعين لي شوك فممشاي ،، ليش يمه شسويت انا ؟

غلا شافت داره مسكره راحت دارها وصااحت كلمت عاليه وقعدت عاليه تواسيها 

بالليل عمر نزل يبي ياكل أي شي لانه من قالت له امه اللي صار ماشرب حتى الماي .. 

باال حطوا نفسكم بمحله ،، 
شبتسوون ؟؟ 

(( صراحةً ابيكم تجاوبوني على هالسؤال وبنطر الرد )) 

نكمـــل ... 

شاف خالد اخوه لاول مره بعد السالفه 
خالد وقف على حيله لمن شافه عمر مشى عنه بسرعه خالد مسكه من جتوفه ووقفه 

عمر: هدني وخر عنييييييي
خالد: ماني موخر عمر(يهده بقوه على الكرسي )
عمر: شتبي مني مو كفايه انك خذتها مني؟
خالد : عمر انا اخوك!! انا خالد تكلمني جي! تهقى تطلع مني انا هالحركه الخسيسه!
عمر يدري ان خالد ماله أي خص : ........
خالد: وربـي ياعمر انا مابي هالشي بعد لكن كلنا طحنا تحت يدهم انا وانت وغلا المسكينه 
انا عمر مافكرت بأي شي تجاهها كل شي من لها كان مشاعر أخوه وبس عمري مافكرت 
فيها بأي شي .. 
عمر وقف عنه .. 
خالد: سامحني ياخوي
عمر طاح على خالد يصيح 
خالد: لاتصيح ياعمر انت اقوى من جيي
عمر: خاااالد انا اشوف موووووتي بس ماتدرون
خالد رفع حاجب بكل خوف من سمع كلام اخوه .. ظمه لصدره بقوو 
عمر ارتااااح من كلامه مع اخوه وخالد بعد .. 

غلا كانت فالبلكونه متمدده على الكرسي ورافعها راسها للسما والهوا يهب 

غلا (( خالد؟ انا وخالد؟ اانا مابي غيرك عمر ، انا ليش جي حظي؟ يتيمه ! من بيت لبيت ويوم حبييت ياربي ماتهنى حتى ، ماكمل حياتي بشي انا ابيه ،، ليش انا عكس الناس الناس تحصل اللي تبي وانا اموووت على مااحصله )) صاحت غلا وتمنت لو امها حييه وابوها لكن شتسوي؟؟ الدموع ماترجع الغاليين لاراحوا .. 

مر على هالكلام 3 أيام .. 

بعد المغرب .. 
خالد كان راد من الصلاه وشكله كان حيل تعبان مو محلق وبس ثوب ممشط شعره لورا ولو انه تعبان بس حلو طالع .. 

قعد خالد وغلا وعمر كانو موجودين بس كل منهم بعييد عنه مانتبه لها كان تعبان قعد يبي يتنفس يحس النسم انقطع عنه 
غلا شافته قامت بتروح بس لطيفه جات 

مدت يدها : وييييييين انشالله ؟
خالد فتح عين وحده وبصوت واطي : يالله سترك، اوف
غلا بصوت كله خوف عور قلب خالد : بروح داري خالتي الله يخليج .. 
لطيفه : قعدي عندي كلام لج ولريلج
غلا دمعت عينها يوم سمعت هالكلام .. 
لطيفه : خالد ،، غلا ملجتكم الخميس .. 
غلا فتحت عينها وخالد يده على قلبه 
خالد: يــ ( تقاطعه)
لطيفه : انا قلت لكم وانتوا سمعتوا اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فاشهد ..
خالد طالع غلا ومن بعد ماراحت امه قام لداره وصرخ : اوووووووووف

غلا راحت لعمر اللي كان كانه نايم بس يسمعهم ..

غلا: عمر سمعتهم؟ بيزوجوني بروح عنك( تصيح وتتكلم) انا مابي وانت تبي الله عليهم الله اللي بياخذ حقي ،، رد علي عمر كفايه سكت وايد رد علي ،، تهزه : عمر،،،،، عمر ،، عمررررر عمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررر

غلا طار قلبها وركظت لدار خالد وشيلتها طاحت وتكلم خالد والشيله نصها طايح

غلا: خالد خالد ( خالط يطالعها وهو خايفف) عمر مايرد عليييييي الحقني
خالد ركض بسرعه لاخوه وهزه بقو بس ماصحى طلبوا الاسعاف وبسرعه للمستشفى
ماخلو حد منهم يركب ولا امه
امه وغلا فالسياره معاه لحقوا الاسعاف .. 
لطيفه كانت تصيح فالسياره تدري ان كل شي صار من تحت راسها .. 
لامت نفسها الف مره وتمنت لو ترجع كل شي مثل قبل بس ولدها يقوم صاحي













شبيصير فعمر ياترى؟ 
بقوم؟
بيكمل حياته؟
وغلا وخالد شمصيرهمممممم؟؟
خالد ليش كانت عينه تزغلل طول الطريق؟
ياترى بيدعمون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الرابــــــع ¦¤*~¨°





بعد نص ساعه بصالة الانتظار جاهم الدكتور أخيراً

خالد على طول وقف وراح له 

والدكتور علامات الخوف والارتباك عليه

وخالد بعد .. 

خالد: ها بشر دكتور أخوي شفيه؟

الدكتور ماعرف شيقول؟ 

الدكتور: حمدلله كل شي تمام بس انتوا اهملتوا الولد كثير ، جاه هبوط حاد ،،

معقوله حد يتم اسبوع بدون أي أكل؟ ولارشفة ماي حتى !

خالد نزل راسه والحززن كله فيه على أخوه

الدكتور: حمدلله الحين هو أحسن بكثير ركبنا له مغذي واطلب منكم انكم 

تعطونه كل يوم 3 وجبات كاااامله بالحلوو والحلو كثرو له منه واحرصوا على اكله 

خالد: أكيد يادكتور مايبي لها كلام 

الدكتور: حمدلله على سلامته وانها جات على جي .. 

خالد: نقدر نشوفه دكتور؟.

(فهاللحظات لطيفه وغلا راحوا لخالد والدكتور، الدكتور طالعهم وشاف غلا تأتأ بكلامه ورد يحاجي خالد)

الدكتور: أأ..أكـ،، أكيد تقدرون تفضلوا.. 

دخلت غلا ولطيفه وخالد ...

خالد بسرعه ركض لعند اخوه ومسك بحدايد السرير باس راس اخوه

خالد: حمدلله على سلامتك يابوسعـود ..

لطيفه يدها على جبينه ورقبته كانها تجيس حرارته

لطيفه: ماتشوف شر يمه، أحسن الحين

(عمر كان بس يحرك عيونه يشوفهم مايبي يرد على أي حد بس يبي غلا، حبه اللي ظاع!)

غلا كانت واقفه عند الباب تنشف دموعها وتحاول تمسك روحها

دخلت .. 




شافت عمر وعمر شافها

كلام وايد كانوا يقولونه لبعض من نظراتهم .. 

عمر(وينج غلاي! ولهاان عليج حيــــــــــــــل): .........

غلا(انا هني بعيونك، ياااه شاللي سوا فيك جي! هالكثر تحبني؟):.....، حـ .. حمدلله على سلامتك عمر.. 

عمر عيونه لمعت ونزلها .. 

عقبها جاهم العم سعوود 

بعد ربع ساعه .. 

خالد : يلا عاد ماتبي ترد البيت؟

عمر بصوت واطي حيل: امبلا

خالد : خلاص انا اروح اجيب السياره 

سعود: لا خلك انا بوديه معاي

عمر: بروح مع خالد اخوي يبا (وهو مرفع حاجب وشكله حيل تعبان)

سعود ومرته انصدموا... 

خالد نزل عينه 

لطيفه: خله يمه ياخذ مرته ويردون 

خالد اندهش ولف ويهه غلا حطت يدها على حلجها وهي صاده

خالد( حرام عليج حتى وهو تعبان بتذبحينه) 

خالد: ماعليه غلا ترد معاكم وانا باخذ عمر

لطيفه: عمر بيرجع معانا

عمر: يمه حرام عليج بس خلاص حتى وانا طايح جدامج هواش وصراخ خلوني ملتعن هني
ارحم لي ..

لطيفه ماردت عليه وخالد راح جاب السياره 

غلا عاندت وركبت مع عمها وردت 

خالد شال اخوه بشويش من على السرير وحطه على الكرسي وقعد يدزه

عمر كان مايطالع شي غير يده اليمين اللي شابكها فاليسار

بحظنه ويطالعهم اللي يشوفه يتقطع قلبه عليه

واحد بأول شبابه بحاله جي

فتح خالد باب السياره وشال عمر وحطه 

سكر الباب عليه 

عمر رجع الكرسي لورا شوي وريح روحه 

بالطريق خالد كان يفرك حنجه بحره 

عمر: شفيك خالد؟

خالد: لا حبيبي مافيني شي ، شتبي تتعشا؟

عمر: لا مالي نفس والله

خالد: يلا عاد شتبي أزعل عليك والله

عمر كان بهاللحظه يبي يلم اخوه ويصيح عنده يشكي له

مارد عليه .. 

خالد: يلا عمر عشاني انا 

عمر بصوت يرجف: كيفك

خالد كان بيوديه مطعم بس قال توه طالع من المستشفى

لاقدر الله صاده تسمم 

خالد وداه البيت وقعده بالصاله 

لاول مره راح يطبخ ولقى غلا بالمطبخ ظحك لها اول ماشافها بطيب نيه

خالد يدور شي بالارفف وكل مكان 

مطبخهم كان كبير والفرن بالنص وكل شي بالفضه المعدن يعني

خالد : وين المعكرونه ؟ 

غلا تفتح الكبت وتطلعها وتعطيه 

خالد : اممممممم انزين شلون اسويها

غلا ظحكت عليه : خلاص انت روح وانا ولا الخدامه تسويها

خالد كره هالتشبيه كانها تقول ياانا الخدامه يالخدامه الثانيه وعفس ويهه وطالع شكله فظيييع

خالد: مابي انا بسويها

غلا: براحتك .. 

غلا مشت عنه ووقفت عند الباب لما قالها بصوت عذب

خالد :بس انا ماعرف يصير تعلميني؟

غلا فتحت عينها وهي صاده ولفت له 

غلا انشالله 

وقعدوا يسوون لعمر العشا تأخروا شوي وراح عمر شافهم بالمطبخ

خالد يظحك غلا وهي تظحك بس مبين انه بحزن 

خالد المسكين كان كل قصده يبعد الجو المكهرب المشحون بالحزن والكآبه عن البيت كله

تمر الخدامه يغازلها وبعدها يسبها بالقطري وهي ماتفهم وغلا تنفجر ظحك عليه

خلصوا الغدا وحطوه بغرفة الأكل راح خالد وجاب عمر وقعدوا هم الـ3 يتعشون 

خالد ماخلى عمر يقوم الا لما حس ان عمر بينفجر من الأكل اللي كله* ..

----------


## وعود

*.* يوم الأربعــــــــــــــاء*.

تصدقون يدي ترجف يوم كتبت التوبك .. 

هههههه حدي داشه بالقصه وعايشتها.. 

الساعه كانت 9 ونص الصبح خالد وقع بدوامه وعطا المدير طبيه ورجع البيت

امس خالد ماكان يبي يروح دوامه كره كل شي بدنياه .. 

رفيجه كان دكتور كتب له طبيه وعطاها المدير ورجع البيت

دخل لقى امه تشرب جاي وتشوف التلفزيون 

خالد: السلام عليكـم (يحب راسها ويطلع لداره) 

لطيفه : وعليكم ،،،،،،،، وين رايح تعال ابيك

خالد على الدرج رفع راسه ولف لها ومن على الدرج 

خالد: آمري يمه !!

لطيفه : اقعد عندي لك كلام .. 

خالد تنفس وراح قعد عندها ولع زقارته وقعد 

دخن شوي وامه تهاوشه عليها بس هو مطنش 

لطيفه : وانت شفيك صاير جي؟ ماتقولي؟

خالد وقف على حيله والزقاره بصبعه 

خالد: ليش يمه احتريني لمن مارديت عليج مو حلوه صح 

لطيفه ماعرفت شتقول : اا ،، انت شتقصد؟ 

خالد: يمه لاتخليني احس اني اكبر منج بتصرفاتي ، يمه حرام عليج عمر اخوي وانا والمسكينه بنت عمي كل 

يوم ننذبح كل يوم يصير فينا نفس اللي صار لج بهاللحظه واعفسج كل يوم عمر يكلمج بس ماتردين عليه 

رجعي له غلا وريحيه ..

لطيفه : كلمة ابوك ماتتثنـــــى ولاتبي انت على اخر عمرنا نغيرها عشان يهال مطافيق!

خالد: الله يايمه صرت ياهل؟ وانا رجال بو23 سنه!! مطفوق وانا شايل هم ماشلتيه بحياتج؟؟؟؟؟

لطيفه: اسمع باجر ملجتكم سنع روحك وجيب لمرتك هديه .. واظح كلامي

خالد (لاااااااااااااااااا) : يمه ترا خالد ولدج راح ومستحيل يرجع 

عمر ولدج ضاع من ايدج وصعـــــــب تردينه 

وغلا اليتيييمه اللي دومج كاسره بخاطرها صعب تكون مرت ريلج 

اكسبينا يمـــــــــه .. 

لطيفه كلام ولدها هزها من داخلها الف مره مثل مااأي شي ينرج لكن اللي فبالها لازم تسويه 

((هاي اللي ناقص ولدي يروح ياخذ بنت فيصل والله لو شنووووووووو )) 


الله تتوقعون في ناس جي؟ 

بهالشر؟

اوف

الله يكفينا منهم .. 


المهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 


على المغرب غلا مرت على دار عمر لقت الباب مردود وعمر قاعد على كرسي ويطالع من الدريشه .. 

عمر شاف ظلها وانمسك قلبه .. 

غلا دخلت داره .. 

عمر: نطرتج وايد .. 

غلا : عمــــــــــــــر

عمر: آآآآخ ياغلا ، تعبااان حيل محد حاس فيني 

غلا تقعد على طرف السرير

غلا: لاتقول محد، انا وين رحت؟؟ عمر انا انذبح كل يوم من كل شي بحياااتي (ترفع عينها للسما) احس اني 

صرت متعوده عل كل شي مر ، ماحسيت الفرح مره سكني كثر الحزن واللوعه تنزل عينها 

لكن عرفت أحلى شعور وأحلى أيام مستحيل غيري يمرها .. 

عمر متبع بكلامها: كملـي

غلا: حبك لي وحبي لك مافي حد فالدنيا حسه مثلنا

عمر: ياه ياغلا تمنيت كلامج يكون بأول يوم لنا واحنا لبعض صج 

غلا صاحت ... 

عمر: الله عليج يايمه ، ماتوقعتها جي والله .. 

غلا: طول بالك حبـ ( تنتبه) ،، عمر انت الحين تعبان لازم ترتاح وتريح عمرك .. 

راحت غلا وعمر قالها

عمر: قبل لاانسى هاي هديتج ، ومو لشي عشان ملجتج باجر،، الله يهنيكم .. 

غلا خذتها وهي تصيح من كل قلبها 

عمر اللي مثل العاده مايبي يجيسها وقفها من طرف جلابيتها داس عليها

غلا ظحكت كانت هاي طريقته الدايمه .. 

غلا: يااااااااااااعيوني انت آمررررررني ياولد عمي

عمر: لاتخليني احببببببببج ياغلا لاتروحييين عني

غلا: شلون اخلييييك؟ انا روحي فيك لكن كل شي علينااا

عمر نزلت دموعه .. : آآآآآآآآآخ منهم 

غلا خدها تبلل 

عمر: دموعج غاليه علي لاتنزلينها عشاني 

غلا تنشف دموعها .. 

عمر: الله يخليج لي ،(يتذكر) لنا انشالله .. 

غلا طلعت عن داره وعمر حط راسه بالمخده يكتم صوته وهو يصرخ ويصيح غلا طول ماهي تمشي بدارها 

وهي تصيح ودموعها تطيح على تغليفة عمر للهديه كان هو مغلفها بيده 

التغليف كانت الوانه حلوه ورومنسيه وايد 

الاحمر الفاتح والداكن مع الذهبي اللامع والاسود .. 


فتحتها كان رابطها بنفس الخوص الاسود .. 

فتحت العلبه 

لقتها كلها اوراق رسمات قعدت تصيح 

كان كل اسبوع يوريها هالاشيا 

اوراق كلها اشيا علي غلا

راسمها بس دايمآ وهي صاده 

كانت في ورقه حارق اطرافها وكات حرف العين بالعريض والنقطه على فوق بس من جنب 

الحرف كان كله عباره عن اسم غلا صغار صغار مشكل حرف العين 

وتذكر لما سألته ليش النقطه فوق وعلى اليسار؟؟

قال لها لان هاي مكان قلبـي

قعدت تصيح ونامت وهي تصيح*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. وعود ..*
*الف شكر لك ع تنزيل هالاجزاء الحلوه ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يارب ..*
*بانتظار التكمله ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## وعود

*الله يعافيك ومشكوره دمعه حزن على المتابعه ..*

----------


## وعود

*من الصبح لطيفه قامت وعدلو الخدم كلهم البيت 

وغيروا شوي بالأثاث والورد عم البيت كله بترتيب روعه 

وريحة الورد كلها مغطيه البيت 

قومت خالد الساعه تسع تريق وخلته يروح يحلق لحيته

ويعدل عمره ويشتري لغلا هديه لملجتها 

راحت لغلا الساعه عشر وربع وهي نايمه وهديتة عمر منثره على السرير

دخلت لطيفه وشافت الاوراق بس ماعرف وشو ذي ؟ 

فتحت الستاره وظربت الاشعه بعين غلا 

فتحت عينها غلا وقامت وربطة شعرها فيدها وبوجه ملائكي 

غلا: بناااااام خالتييييي

لطيفه : يلا يلا قومي ناسيه اليوم ملجتج 

غلا ترضخ بروحها مره 2 على السرير وبصوت عالي : اففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف

لطيفه :يلا خلصي 

غلا: انزيييييين

قامت غلا وغسلت وطلعت لبست بدله عاديه للبيت لان عمر راح مع خالد اخوه

شفتوا اخوان جي؟

حتى لمن خذ حبه منه! حس انه واجب عليه يروح معاه

ويخاويه بهاللحظات ويتعب معاه .. 

الله شوفوا العيال شلون!! 

والام شلون .؟؟؟؟؟

ماعلينا .. 

غلا لبست برمودا جينز وتيشيرت فوشي رشت عطر ونزلت بدون ميك-اب ولاشي .. 

بياض جسمها باللي لابستها كان طالع مو طبيعــــــــــي يسر النظر .. 

قعدت تاكل وهي ميته يوع 

بعد ماخلصت ريوقها طالعتها لطيفه بنظره

غلا: شنو ؟؟ 

لطيفه: شجهزتي لنفسج اليوم ؟؟ 

غلا: ولاشي ؟؟؟ 

لطيفه : بعـدي عليج ، الحين بتجيج مالت الكوافير وفيج خير ناحسي

غلا : اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

غلا راحت دارها وحاجت عمها وسكرت منه لانه بدوامه 

قعدت تحاجي عاليه

تذكرون راشد؟؟؟؟

اخو عاليه .. 

كان منعجب فغلا . 

بس لمن درى بسالفتهم 

عرف انها مو من نصيبه ... 

تكدر عليها لانها حسافه تظيع من يده .. 

المهمم 

وهي تحاجي عاليه دخلو عليها

عاليه: وشهالقرقعه عندج؟ 

غلا: انا ادري حتى بداري محتليني

عاليه : ههههههههههه آييه عليج

غلا: هههه والله 

Dwana: Come On Our little Pride the Cwafeer is here For You.

غلا: ياربـي Ok I'll come bring any thing for them 

كانو مجموعه جايينها من صالون كبير ومشهور بقطر .. 

وحده تسوي شعرها ووحده لاظافرها ووحده جابوها عشان الماسكات وجي ووحده للميك اب وجات وحده 

عشان تظبط الفستان وتطلع

والله لطيفه متفيقه اذا راعية السالفه مطنشه .. 

يالله ..

سكرت غلا وقامت لهم 

بريجين : ياأهلين بالعرووووس تفدلي 

الخوات استحلوا الدار وقلبوا كل شي بكيفهم 

غلا: أهلين ياهلا ،، هاه شالسالفه ترا انا مادري عن شي

بريجين : ولايهمك حيااااتَي نحنا رح نلبئك مع انك اسم الله منك نائصه شي

غلا تبتسم لها . 

فتحوا شعرها وانثر على جتوفها كان ناعم حييييييييييييييييييييل

بريجين : اسم الله اسم الله شو بجينن 

غلا تقرى على روحها ههههههه 

غسلوه وسوو لها حمام زيت 

وقعدوا 2 وحده لاظافر ريلها والثانيه ليدها .. 

سادحينها على كرسي طوووووويل وحاطين لها ماسك على ويهها 

وقعدوا يسوون لها مساج وحاله .. 

بعدها شالو عنها كل شي .. 

وقعدت مع وحده وخلصت من شغلها معاها :P 

جربت الفستان وكان يبي له تظويق شوي ودوه ورجعوه لهم بنفس اليوم 

ماخذ شغله غير ساعه 

بعدهاا حطوا لها مرطب بريحة العود الأصلي على كل جسمها ريحته كانت قويه وتصبغ بالجسم 3 ايام 

غلا احتشرت بالريحه .. 

بعدها قعدوها على الكرسي وفتحوا شعرها سشوروه وسووه لها كيرلي روعه

مثل نانسي وحطوا النشاف عليه الكبير 

وبعد ماخلصت 

حطوا لها الميك –اب 

فستانها كان روووووووووعه 

وردي فاتح مخصر على الجسم كله 

معري من فوق ويتعلق على الرقبه فتحة الصدر شوي كبيره قالت لهم غلا يرفعونها

الفستان كان راقي خيل ووله ذيل والستراسز او الكرستال الكبار كانو مرشوشين على الفستان 

وطالعه جنااااااان عليها وعلى جسمها المخصررر .. 

اول شي حطوا لها الميك-اب 

وردي مع الـGlitter الابيض اللي يعكس على وردي

حطوا لها اياه على جفونها وخطوا لها الكحل وكحلوا عينها من داخل

والقلوس كان وردي فظيييييييع عليها 

خلصت ميك اب وراحت لبست الفستان وطالع واااو عليها

كان عجيب مع بياض جسمها وهي مستحيه لانه معرى حيل 

غلا ( واااي يالفضيحه شلون جي ياحسرتي بطلع له جي )

طلعت ولبسوها شغابه كبيره الماااس ترطخ .. 

فتحوا اللف عن شعرها وطلع يجننننننن عطروها وسنعوها وطلعوا عنها بعد ماظبطوا كل شي 

قريب المغرب وتمت معاها بس مالت الميك اب

دخلت عليها عمتها تغريد بعد الصلاه بنص ساعه .. 

وهي لابسه فستان تايجر والشعر مموج والميك اب شحلاته مع خلودي الصغير

ملبسينه ثوب وحاله .. 

تغريد: ماشالله ماشالله الله واكبر على بنتناااا ، مبروك يالعروس

غلا ماردت تبي تصيح لكن ان صاحت بيجيها كففففف من تغريد ههه 

بعدها بربع ساعه ظبطت مالت الميك-اب مكياجها اخر شي وطلعت عنها 

غلا: عمتي انا خايفه وايد .. 

تغريد : ولايهمج حبيبتي انتي الحين بتنزلين وانا بنزل معاج 

غلا : اف الله يستر من تحت 

تغريد : اممممممم محد بس كلنا

غلا : هاااااااااه شنو كلكم من من 

تغريد : هههههه مفاجأه 

غلا: لا عاد ترا والله اشرد من 

تغريد :وي وي هههههه حبيبتي اهلنا كلهم هني 

غلا: اف لاتقولين 

تغريد: والله وخالاتج بعد 

غلا: ياااااااااااربي 

عطرتها تغريد وبخرتها وعدلوها ونزلوا على انغام انتي حلوه لعبدالمجيد عبدالله .. 

غلا كان قلبها يدق بقووووووه 

الصاله كانت اصلآ كبيره وهالمره عامره بالناس اف

والدرج كبيرررررر ومزين على اليمين واليسار بالورد والشمعدانات .. 

رفعت عينها طالعت الباب لقت عمر طالع من مجلس الرجال من بره بس هو يمشي طالع يعني مو منتبه لداخل 

البيت لانه بيجب ناس لداخل المجلس 

الباب كان قزاز بس عاكس اللي بره مايشوفون اللي داخل والحديد المطاوع مزين الباب .. 

المهم قعدت غلا على طلعت لطيفه مسويه الملجه والخطوبه بيوم واحد .. 

بعد ساعه دخل خالد مع عمه وابوه وهو منغص .. 

بس رفع عينه وشاف غلا على طول لف على عمه سعد 

خالد ( اوف سترك يارب هاي غلا؟)

كلهم وخرو وخالد ارتبك ماعرف شيسوي جسمه يتراقل مستحي حيل 

المكان كله نسوان واليباب يخجل منه من زمان ولا النسوان يستحي حيل منهم 

باس جبين غلا وقعد معاها 

غلا تبي تصيح صج عيونها بس كلان تلمع وخالد يطالع سعد وابوه مفتشل جنه يقولهم خلاص يلا بقوم اطلع

سعد حب راس بنت اخوه وطلع هو واخوه 

المصوره كانت تصورهم بكامرة الفيديو والثانيه صور 
بعدها جابوا شبكة غلا والدبل فباقه رووعه بالورد العنابي 

خالد انصدم قال لامه؟ : وشو ذي؟

لطيفه : هديتك والشبكه 

كان صعب يسمع كلام امه من الاغاني والصرقعه 

غلا من الصوب الثاني كانت تطالع عمتها وهي موللللعه وشو ذي شهالفشله ؟؟

اففففففف

لبسها خالد الطقم ودبلتها لاأرادياً رفع يد غلا وباسها 

غلا حست قلبها وقف ورجع يدق بقوووووووه وتلخبطت من قلب

خالد بعد ماعرف شلون طلعت منه هالحركه

قعد وهو ويهه احممممممممممممممممممممممر 

شوي شوي لطيفه ودت الناس لصالة ثانيه للعشا وخالد وغلا بروحهم

خالد يايكح يايعدل قعدته وغلا ترفع الفستان المسكينه 

خالد كل شوي يطالع من طرف عينه 

وهو مستحي

تغريد : يلا عاد قولو مبروك وصيروا خوش اوادم يلا . انا بروح اتعشى انا وخلودي زين ماما!!

خالد ظحك لخالته ظحكه تجنن عيونه تلمع والغمازات مع التحليقه 

ياويلي ويلاه 

كان لابس ثوب فيه دق عند الرقبه وطالع زقرررررررت محلق ومحدد زوالفه ومسوي قفل 

خالد تنفس وتكلم 

خالد: مبروك ياغــــــــــــــلا

غلا استحت وابتسمت : يبارك فيك 

بعدها سولفوا شوي جنهم اول مره يشوفون بعض .. 

مسكها خالد ومشوا وهو ماسك يدها لاشعوريآ وهي محترقه لين غرفة الاكل 

غلا ماكلت شي 

ولا خالد بس قعدوا مع الناس مجامله 

خلصوا كل شي وصوروا مع بعض

والمصوره تاخذ لهم لقطات جريئه وخالد يعترض

خالد : لالا لو بعاد احسن 

المصوره : لااااء بدك تحط ايدك ع خصرااا

غلا: صدقيني بعاد احلى 

ونحاس طول الوقت والا تلزقهم فبعض وتشبكهم وحاله .. 

عمر لما رجع شاف البيت كله شلون فرحانين بخالد 

عمر : الله واكبــــــــر . وراح داره 

صلى له ركعتين وانشرح صدره دعا لاخوه انه يوفقه وان ينشال الهم من صدره .. 

راحت غلا لدارها وخالد بعد 

تدرون .. !

خالد من سكر باب داره قعد يفكر بغلا

والله تستاهل اللي يتظايق عشانها

وعى لحجيه وسطر روحه ههههههه 

ثااني يوم لطيفه طرشت خالد لدار غلا وراح انصاعاً لاوامر امه .. 

طق الباب وغلا كانت لابسه تنوره جينز لين الركبه وبدي كت 

غلا بنعومه : مــــــن ؟

خالد : انا خالـد

غلا (وي ببدل بسرعه طلعت بلوزه ولبستها طلعت ظيييييييييييييقه حيل ماعرفت شتسوي رجعت لبست الكت 

وسكرت الكبت بسرعه رشت عطر وبسرعه بسرعه فتحت الباب 

خالد ابتسم لها وهي بعد 

دخل خالد وراح عند الكرسيين اللي قرب غرفة التبديل .. 

قعدوا سالها اشيا بسطيه وجي

خالد : غلا

غلا: هلا ؟

خالد : ترا باجر انشالله بترجعين بيت ابوي العود 

غلا وعلامات الفرح على ويهها : صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصج؟

خالد بظحكه مكاره : هاهاها أي صج 

غلا : اخيراَ 

خالد : أي عشان تتمين هناك لين العرس (طالعته غلا) قصدي عرسنا .. 

غلا : اها

خالد : يالله انا استأذن عندي كمٍ شغله اليوم .. 

غلا : اذنك معاك .. 

طلع عنها خالد ولف عليها بس ماعرف شيقول حتى غلا استغربت ليش لف عليها؟؟ 

طلع خالد وراح 

غلا نادت وحده من الخدامات وقعدوا يحطون الاغراض فالشناط وكل شي

عمر مر عند دار غلا وشاف هالاجواء ..!! 





شسوى عمر لمن شافهمم؟؟ 

دخل وهاوش غلا؟؟ 

منعهم ؟؟ 

ضرب اخوه؟؟ 

قوم الدنيا عليهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الســـــــــــادس ¦¤*~¨° 



عمر انصدم من الموقف وايد ..

صج غلا صارت مو من نصييه بس هو لين الحين يحبها

جفف دموعه بيده وكان شكله يقطع القلب حواجبه كانت مايله لتحت وعلامات الحزن مرتسمه عليه ..

تنحنح وغلا كانت توها مبدله لابسها تنوره عاديه وبلوزه لفت شيلتها وكانت تحاجي الخدامه وتمشي لين 

الباب مو منتبهه من !! 

عمر كان يشوفها ينطرها تخلص كلامها

انتبهت للباب وسكتت 

تعرفون لما تكونون بنفس حالتها؟ 

تمشون وماتدررون من اللي ينطركم ،، بس تشوفونه ينربط لسانكم .. 

غلا: عـ .. عمر !

عمر: أي عمر.. هاي غلا (يكابر باللي داخله اونه فرحان) نويتي تخلينااا !

غلا غصب عليها عيونها دمعت وتتكلم معاه .. 

غلا: هه ايه خلاص .. 

عمر : اييه الله يوفقكم انشالله .. 

غلا : ......... (عورت قلبها هالجمله ، شكثر كانوا متمنين يكونون لبعض بس .... ) 

خالد كان طالع مع رفيجه بمطعم تيك اوي وقاعد مع رفيجه لكنه بعالم ثاااااااني بعيد عنه 

خالد كان يفكر ويقول (( دام امي جبرتنا حرام هاليتيمه انكد عليها وازيدها واقلب حياتها جحيم ، بس 

موعاجبتني هالشغله اخوي يحبها وانا مادري شلون افففف )) 

رفيجه (خليفه) : اوووووووه ،، الووو وينكم ؟

خالد انتبه له : ها ، كاني وياك ويني بعد

خليفه : أي يبا شعليك قريب تدش القفص الذهبي

خالد : أي ذهبي الا قول الخشبي المحترق

خليفه : ههههههههههههههههه الله يقطع ابليسك ياخلود ، هونها وتهون ياخووي ماكو شي يسوى 

خالد : اييييييه ( يتنفس) وانت قلتها ماكو شي يسوى !! << شقصدددك؟

طلعوا من بعدها وراحو افترو شوي وخالد لاعن خير الزقاير . 

رجع البيت شاف عمر حده استانس عمر كان بالصاله لكن

شكله حزين مو مشغل ولاشي بس ضوو الابجورات ومطفي التلفزيون وهاااادي المكان بروحه قاعد 

عمر كان مثمن ريله فوق الكرسي وموطي راسه يصيح . 

خالد مانتبه انه يصيح 

خالد : هلا والله، هلا ابوووي، هلا وغلا، هلا بعمر، هلا بخلف هلي والله

عمر انتبه ان خالد وصل ومايبي يشوفه يصيح سوى روحه يعطس .. 

خالد : يرحمممك الله .. عششششت ياولد امي وابوي ( ههههههه شعنده ذي! )

عمر : ههه هلا خالد .. 


خالد عرف شفيه عمر وانه كان يصيح .. 

خالد : والله اليوم ياعمير مرينا معرض سيارات ، شي مو طبيعي يبي لنا روحه والله

عمر : لا يبا وراك عرس الله نسيت ! 

خالد مارد على اخوه ونزل راسه وهو يحك قفاه .. 

راح خالد داره وقعد يرتبها شوي بعد بكل الحالات هو معرس لازم يغير !! 

عمر كان صاعد لداره شافته غلا وعمر كان يبي يودعها بس مو عارف شلون .. 

قعد عمر بداره وكل شي ظلام بس ابجورتين مولعين والجو حزيييييين

دخلت غلا شم عمر عطرها وارتفع جسسسمه ونزل 

عمر لف عليها وهي طالعتها قعدوا يطالعون بعض قرابة الدقيقتين بدون كلام .. !

عمر : ارتاحي .. 

قعدت غلا على كرسي المكتب وهو على كرسي ثاني بعيد .. 

عمر استخف حس انه مايعرف ينطق حرف واحد 

عمر يكح ...!.. 

غلا: انا باجر رايحه لبيت ابوي العود انشالله لين يوم العرس ( هالجمله قالتها بعد ماحست ان روحها طلعت 

من وراها ) ، عمر حس ويهه بدى يعرق من القهر .. 

عمر : انشالله ، الله يوفقكم ويهنيكم .. (حس فيه رعشه بجسمه وهو يقولها )

غلا صاحت 

عمر وهو يتكلم وصوته يتراقل دموعه تطيح جنهم بلور على خده 

عمر : عاد ها (يصيح) ماوصيج على خالد اخوي ترا طيب حييييييل ، يحب ياكل ههه مثلي لاتكدرين بخاطره 

دايمآ صارحيه مايحب أي حد يخش عنه شي ، (يصيييح ويتكلم بصوت مرتفع قوي .. ) بس هاا 

خالد مو مثلي رسام بس صوته احلى مني (ماتمالك نفسه عمر جدامها وقعد يصيح)

غلا قطت روحها على الطاوله تصيييح وتشاهق 

خالد كان طالع يشرب ماي وسمعهم قرب لين الدار وبعدين رجع خطوتين ورا وقال لنفسه انا مالي شغل 

رد داره ، بس حيل غار على غلاا وماعرف شنو هالشعور اللي فيه 

عمر : غلا لاتنسيني*

----------


## وعود

*غلا ماكانت تبي تطول بالقعده ، هي على ذمة خالد !! 

غلا : لا والله عمري ما نسيتك ،، خلني على بالك

عمر لا شعوريآ : انتي بروحي قبل عقلي وعيوني .. 

غلا ظحكت له طلعت ،، لفت له ،، وتكلمت بصوت ناعم حزيـــــــــن .. 

غلا : عمر 

عمر مسك قلبه مثل كل مره من قو النبض اللي يجيه من يسمع اسمه منها

عمر : سمـي

غلا : آخر طلب .. 

عمر : عيوني لج .. 

غلا : غــن لي .!. 

عمر سكر عينه ونزلت دمعته : مااااااطلبتي يابنت عمي .. 

سكتوا شوي وطلعت غلا وقفت بره تسمعه وهو صاد يغني ودموعه تطيح 

عمر : 

لحظه يابقايا الليل لحظه
مابقى بي حيل
بالهدى ياليل
حسيت اني بنحرم شوفي
مقدر اوادع قطع من يوفي
قال الودااع 
لحظة ودااع قال
وهلت الدمعه وسال
((يصيح هو وغلا ))
الكحل فوق السواطر 
كل دمعه من عيونك
اشتريها بألف خااطر ...

عمر كان صوته طالع بهاليوم حزيييييين صج يكسر الخاطر بس حلو ودافي مثل كل مره .. 


سكت عمر وشهق بصيحته وقفل باب داره وغلا تسندت على الطوفه تصيح طلع لها خالد ومسكها وهي تصيح 

غلا نست انه خطيبها وقعدت تصيح وهي لامته ودخلها دارها وحطها على سريرها وطلع .. 

ثاني يوم الصبح غلا ودوا اغراضها وجاها عمها سعد بس مانزل نطرها بره 

وراحت ركبت معاه وراحوا للبيت العود ... 

غلا كانت وايد حزينه وزعلاااانه وفرحانه كل شي متلخبط فيها

فرحانه لان خالد ريلها

ومتظايقه لان حبيبها محد !! 

خالد ريال بمعنى الكلمه ولو انه يستعبط افضل من مايكون نكدي 

يحب الروح المرحه يحب الظحك مايحب الزعل 

ويستاهلون بعض (كللللوش ههههههههه )



نزلت غلا ودخلت البيت بدلت وخذت راحتها وايد 

تغدوا وبعد الغدا قعدوا يسولفون مع بعض هي وعمتها وعمها لان يدتهم راحت تنام

تغريد: زين عيل وين تبين تروحين تجهزين 

غلا استحت من السؤال لانه انطرح وعمها موجود 

سعد كان يفتح قرطاس الحلاوه وياكله ويطالعها وهو مرفع حاجب بنظره خبيثه يعني ههههه 

سعد : همممم ، وين !

غلا ماردت عليهم بس تتبسم مفتششششششششله حدها .. 

قعدوا ساكتين يفرر سعد بالقنوات ويظحكهم شوي 

تمغط وراح ينااام .. 

تغريد : ماقلتي لي وين تبين ؟؟

غلا : مادري عمتي كيفج .. 

تغريد : مب انا العروس ترا .. 

غلا : هههههه عمتيييييييي 

تغريد : والله كل ماقلنا لج شي كيفكم كيفكم .. 

غلا : ههههههههههههه . 

سكتوا شوي .. 

غلا : عمتي متى ريلج بيرد ؟؟

تغريد : كم اسبوع وبيرجع انشالله .. 

غلا : بالسلامه انشالله .. 

(( تغريد ريلها كان مسافر بشغله دوره 3 شهور وحاول انها تروح معاه بس كانت حامل وكان خطر عليها )) .. 

المهــم .. 

غلا قررت انها تتجهز من لبنان وباريس .. 

اول اسبوع لها ببيت يدها .. 

كانت قاعده تحط مناكير على اظافرها وتدندن بروحها .. 

رن موبايلها شافته .. رقم غريب .. !! 

ردت يمكن حد يبيها لان طول ..! 

غلا بصوتها الناعم : الووو !

خالد : هلا غلا

غلا تصرقعت خالد متصل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

غلا: أ أهلين هلا خالد .. 

خالد : شخبارج ؟

غلا: الله يسلمك انت شخبارك

خالد : حمدلله تمام شخبار عمي وعمتي والكل

غلا : بخير يسلمون عليك .. 

خالد : هههه الله يسلمهم 

قعدوا من هالسوالف المعتاده شمسوين ومادري شنو 


خالد : اقول غلا !

غلا : هلا .. 

خالد : فاظيه باجر !

غلا : اكيد .

خالد : عيل بعد المغرب انشالله امر بيت ابوي 

غلا : انشالله ، ناطرينك .. 

خالد : انشالله ، يلا توصيني بشي؟ 

غلا : سلامتك

خالد : يسلمج ، ديري بالج على نفسج

غلا استتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتحت صج من هالجمله : انشالله ،، مع السلامه

خالد سكر 

حس شكثر غلا مستحيه منه من كلامها مبين تسكت وترد ولا تظحك 

هههه يحليلها والله .. 

آآآخ الله يعينا انشالله .. 

طلع زقاره وقعد يدخن طفاها وطلع .. 

دخل عليه ابوه 

وخالد اهتز لمن شاف ابوه بالدار 

خالد ( اوف شنو بعد شصاير؟ الله يستر ) : هلا يبا تفضل

سعود قعد على الكرسي يبي يحاجي ولده 

سعود : يبا خالد 

خالد : سم يبا .!

سعود : يايبا لاتشيل بخاطرك على اللي صار منا ، احنا ماسوينا هاي الا لانه شفناه فيه الخير لك ولها 
ولمصلحتكم ثنينكم ، باجر تعيش وياها وبتعرف وبتقول ابوي قال وتدعي لنا .. 

خالد : يبا أي خير الله يسلمك ، خير ! وحالة اخوي عمر!!! شلون تصير خير؟ يبا انا حاولت اقنع نفسي 

باللي يصير لكن نفسي مو راظيه، يبا احس انه حرااااااااااااام حراام تعرف الحرام هذا اللي احسه 

حرام اخذ وحده واتهنى معاها وقلبي يفرح وياها وعمر اخوي قلبه يتقطع ويحترق وخاطره فيها

صعبه يبا صعبـــــــــه ، اوف . 

سعود : ياولِــدي كلامك لابيجدم ولابيأخر كل شي صار وانتهى انتوا الحين لبعض انت رجلها وهي حرمتك

خالد انغص من الكلام : انشالله يبا 

قعد يسولف معاه ويتفهمون لكل شي .. 

سعود ولطيفه حسوا ان خالد ولدهم ظحكة البيت كله راح صح كلامه صعبه يرجع .. 

وعمر دلوعها صار ينفر من القعده وياها بس يسلم ويطلع داره نادر ماياكل وياهم .. 

عمر كان قاعد بداره ويرسم كل شي يرسمه يدل على حزنه .. 

راسم نار تذوب قلب ( هاهاهاها ) 

والنار ماسكتها ايد حرمه ( لطيفه ) .. 

بال شوفوا شلون عبر عن مشاعره امه ماسكه لقلبه النار*

----------


## وعود

*لطيفه طقت باب دار عمر ودخلت 

عمر شافها قام عن كرسي مكتبه معصب وسوى روحه بيروح يتسبح 

لطيفه : ماتقولي شفيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عمر : مافيني الا سم شربتيني اياه ، بولي اتسبح يمه وخري الله يخليج 

لطيفه : اخ ياعمور انا امك تحاجيني جذيه ! 

عمر : على عيني وراسي انج امي ، لكن ام (ماعرف شيقول ) ..... ولاشي يمه اسف وحقج على راسي من فوق .. 

طلع وراح تسبح .. 

لطيفه ظاقت الدنيا عليها بحالة ولدها مكتأب حزين منجرح ومبين عليه .. 






.* ثاني يـــووم *. 

خالد لبس ثوبه ونسف الغتره من الزين حط له شوية دهن عود وتعطر وكان محلق ومعدل نفسه

نزل لقى عمر بالصاله منسدح تفاجأ ماتوقع يلقاه ومتى يوم بيروح لحبيبته ؟!؟!

عمر : ياشيخ ، وين رايح ؟ 

خالد : ههه هلا عمر شلونك اليوم ؟ 

لطيفه جات تبخر ولدها وخالد وده يلعن الساعه اللي طلع فيها من داره .. 

لطيفه تبخره وعمر نقزه قلبه وفهم 

عمر : ماقلت لي وين بتروح 

لطيفه : رايح لخطيبته بعد وين رايح ! 

خالد طالع اخوه بنظرات مكسوره وعمر يتظاهر انه فرحان 

عمر : أي أي شغل عدل ، الله يهنيك انشالله 

عمر قام بيروح 

خالد : وين وين ؟

عمر : لا بس شوي راسي مصدع بنام بس ترجع وقظني عشان نسولف 

خالد : ماطلبت يابعد عمري خلاص روح نام انت 

لطيفه راحت وخالد راح لعند اخوه يحاجيه 

عمر : بس ها مو تروح ايدك فاظيه 

خالد : هههه انشالله 

ظحكوا لبعض وخالد حب راس اخوه قبل لايروح وطلع 

كان خالد طالب باقة ورد كبيره أرظيه وصلت للبيت العود مع اذان المغرب

كان شكلها فظيييييييع ورد احمر وعليه لمعه .. 

غلا كانت قاعده تسكر شغابتها لما جاتها الخدامه تقولها ان خالد وصل 

كانت لابسه تنوره بنيه لين الركبه ولبست معاها دلاغ شبك وبوت ولابسه بدي تايجر دانتيل ظييق وعلى 

الاطراف الدانيل اسود 


خالد كان يموت بالتايجر هههه 

كانت مسويه شعرها عادي نفخه بسيطه واطرافه ملفلفه شوي 

خالد كان واقف وارتبك لمن شافها وهي بعد وايد قراب هالمره وبروحهم !! @@ 

ماعرف شيسوي مد يده وسلم وقعدوا 

غلا كانت تسولف معاه وتظحك وخالد يظيييييييع ، كان يطالع شعرها حلووو يميل لما تتحرك 

وانتبهت له لما سكتوا 

غلا : شفيك خالد !

خالد : ها لا ولاشي :d

غلا : =) 

خالد : أي صج وصل البوم صور الملجه ( احترق) 

غلا : صج وينه ؟

خالد : ماجبته والله 

غلا : اهاا

خالد : هههههه لا كاهو معاي 

غلا ( يحليلك ) ، خالد حس انه بدا يملق ماعرف شيسوي حده مرتبك اول مره يقعد هالقعده 

ماطوولو وايد قعدوا يشوفون الصور وكل شوي تدقر يده بالغلط وتلف الصوب الثاني وهو بعد 

خخخ مساكين .. 

عمر كان بدار ويغني بصوت واطي 

عمر : 

حرمتينا من الغالي يادنيانا حرمتينا
بقت كلمه بخواطرنا
بعدنا لا ماقلناها
وعلى غفله من الفرحه
يافرقانا سرقتينا
حكايتنا مع الغالي
بعدنا ماكتبناها
لنا غنوة فرح
عيت ظرفوك لاتخلينا
نغنيها وهو ياما
بصوته قال وغناها
رسمنا الحلم لعيونه
وبالغنا بآمانينا
اثارينا نعيش اوهام
بنتعب ماوصلناها
ترى تو القلوب صغار
ترى تو العشق فينا
حبايــــــــــــــــــب
مابعد شفنا الدموع
وماذرفناها..
على صوت الخطى 
الغضه البريئه
حزن جيتينا
حكيايتنا وامانينا
كأن مابديناها!!

عمر كان يغنيها على غير لحنها على لحن حزين ،، 

خلصها وقام قعد يتنفس .. 

فكر لأول مره ! 

خالد اخوي ليش يدخن ؟؟ 

أكيد واجهه ظرف صعب ودخن!! 

يمكن طالع لابوي ؟؟ 

بس ليش هم الاثنين يدخنون وانا لا؟

مممممممممممممممممم مادري؟؟!*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الســـــــــــابع ¦¤*~¨°



غلا : هههههههه أي اليوم العصر السفره 

عاليه : ياسلاام وين انشالله ؟ 

غلا : ليبانون ههههههه 

عاليه : خخخ الله يخسج أي شعليج ماخذت لج واحد اف ياربي شنو ذذذذذي سلفيني 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه

عاليه : تتظحكين بعد مالت عليج يالخايسه بتوحشيني وايد والله 

غلا : حياتي والله ، وانتي اكثر والله 

عاليه : انزين غلووويه حبيبتي انا بسكر الحين لان الشيخ اخي الغالي يبي النت اوكيه !

غلا: ههه اوكي حبيبتي ، يالله خلي بالج على نفسج .. 

عاليه : وانتي بعد عمري يلا تبين شي ؟؟

غلا: سلامتج يالحلوه ماتبين شي انتي من هناك

عاليه : ريل هههههههههههههههههههه

غلا : هههههههههههههه انشالله يلا مع السلامه

عاليه : بايات 

سكرت من عاليه وقعدت تشوف البيت ملللل ملللل مللللل 

غلا كانت بتسافر معاها عمتها وبتخلي خالد وعلي عند فاطمه اختهم والخدامات 

لانها مظطره غلا محد وياها يسافر غيرها .. 

وبيروح عمهم سعد بعد .. 

لبسوا وعلى وقت الطياره جهزوا وصلوا للمطار وركبوا الطياره*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصــل الثامــن ¦¤*~¨° 




بعد اربع ساعات وصلوا لمطارسوريا وراح سعد يخلصهم وتلاقهم الشوفير ( أمجد ) ووصلهم لين السياره اللي تنقلهم لقلب لبنان .. 
غلا كانت تعبااانه من طول الطريق ..
كانت مغمضه عينها وترن بأذنها اغاني عمر اللي غناها 
تذكرت لما كان يغني وهي ترد عليه 
الله أياام حلوه مرت مثل لمح البرق ..
والحين ماتعرف حتى خلفية حياتها مع ولد عمها خالد شلون بتكون ؟؟ 
خالد وسيم ورجال بمعنى الكلمه ألف بنت تتمناه غيري .. 
بسس يمكن اقدر اسعده! بس انا احس اني خاينه اكبر خاينه فالعالم .. 
بكون على ذمة واحد واحس قلبي مع غيره .. 
اييه الله يعيـني واقدر اعيش حياتي بالطريقه اللي ارضي فيها ربي .. 
هزتها عمتها تغريد 
تغريد : يلا حبيبي وصلنا 
غلا: اوكي 
نزلت ريلها بكل هدوو من السياره رفعت عينها وشافت الفندق اللي نازلين فيه
فخـــــم والمبنى عالي طالعته بعيونها وكانت الاضواء لاعبه لعبه فيه عكست على عيونها
وتمت عيونها تلامع 
وقفت حذا عمتها وعدلت شيلتها .. 
العم سعد وتغريد قرروا ان رحلة لبنان تكون مثل رحلة استجمام لهم .. 
مايبون يحسبون الوقت وكم باقي على الرده وكم بندفع 
يبون كل شي ريلاااكس وبهدوء .. 
غلا مادرت عن هالتخطيط انتظرت باللوبي هي وعمتها وقعد سعد يسوي الحجز وكل شي
خلص ورجع لهم .. 

سعد : ها تبون ناكل ولا نريح ؟
تغريد : اكلنا فالطياره ، انا عن نفسي شبعانه ابي اروح اكلم عيالي 
سعد يقلدها : ابي اروح اكلم عيالي ، الله والعيال شواذي واختهم الغوريلا خلفي لنا خلفه سنعه
تغريد : افا ياسعد هاي اخرتها عيالي شواذي 
سعد : ههههههههههههههه والله ولا هالخايس عليوي آخ ودي افقصه 
تغريد : جب عاد كله ولا عيالي بعد عمري ولهت عليهم تصدق مادري الحين خلود شلونه .. 
غلا : خلاص عمتي نرد الدار انا بعد راسي شوي مصدع ونريح
سعد : اوكـــــــــي عيل ، ترا حجزنا سويت وبآخر طابق
غلا وشوي وتصيح : عممممممممممي الله يهداك اخر طابق عاد
سعد : شسوي انا هاي اللي لقيته .. 
تغريد : اففففف الله يعين امشي غلا 
ركبوا اللفت وسبقهم البوي للسويت
دخلت غلا وحذفت روحها على السوفا اللي بالصاله .. 
تحس الصداع بيذبحها خلاص مب قادره تستحمل بعد .. 
حاست بشنطتها لقت اخر حبة بندول خذتها وشربت ماي 
دخلت دارها سكرت الباب وسندت راسها على الكبت 
وحشتني ياعمر وحشتني كلك طولك عرضك سوالفك ككل شي حتى طفارك لي
نزلت دموعها ومسحتهم فصخت شيلتها وبدلت وحطت راسها بهدوووء على المخده
مسحت على ويهها لانه حرر وايد من الدموع اللي تنزل عليه 
ونامـــــــــــــــــت .:.:. 
على المغرب قعدهم العم سعد ونزلوا تعشوا فمطعم اسمه برج الحمام
المطعم كان روعه بالليل قعدوا وحذاهم شلال والشلال حاطين فيه الجح والشكل روعه 
سعد قعد يصور بموبايله لانهم ماجابوا كيمرة فيديو .. 
سعد يحرك الموبايل على غلا السرحانه ولمع الماس دبلتها بالكام 
سعد : هذي غلانا ،، شوفوها كله تتبسم شبه مجنونه 
غلا : هههههه ، عمـــــــــي 
سعد يلف على تغريد 
سعد : هذي تغريد أختي الغاليه هههه بس لاتخافون ماتغرد 
تغريد : هههههه سعد بسك 
سعد : اييه لنا الله 
غلا تذكرت سفرتهم لفيينا طول الطريق خالد كان يصور ويستعبط ومايدرون شنوا اللي كان ناطرهم
بردتهم لقطر .. 
الله يستر الجو وناسه اليوم شينطرنا فقطر ؟؟ 
سعد وكانه كان يكلمها من مده 
سعد : غلااا شفيج وين رحتي؟
غلا: وياكم عمي 
سعد : زين شبتاكلين ؟
غلا تطالع المنيو كان مغلف بالشفاف وقاعده تختار تحس انها معطلتهم الريال واقف ينطر طلبها
اخيرآ طلبت 
غلا : تاشر له بيدها على المنيو : باخذ الصفيحه هاي مع هالطبق لو سمحت 
الجرسون : شوبدك تشربي مدام ؟
غلا استحت ليش مدام الله يهداك توني : اشرب سفن-اب 
الجرسون : عنا سبرايت متلو ،، أمر تاني ؟

سعد : لامشكور بس توصى فالكباب
الجرسون : تأمرني

غلا : ههههههههه كباب هني بعد ياسعد 
سعد : يلا جب شنو سعد حاف جي 
غلا: عممممممممممممي
سعد : ياويلي من البنات انا ، جب يلا جب معصب لين الحين 
غلا : ههههههههه 
تغريد : باجر وين بنروح ؟
سعد : هاي والله أوامر تجي من البق بوس مسس غلا 
غلا: مادري؟
سعد رن موبايله طلع رفيجه وقعد يكلمه .. 
تغريد : باجر نوديج تسوين لج الفستان وكم واحد معاه وتحجزين لج لشعرج ومكياجج 
غلا: بل عمتي من الحين
تغريد : انشالله يمديج انتي
غلا : انشالله .. 
جا الطلب وحطوه سكر سعد من التليفون وقعدوا يتعشون وهم متلذذين فالأكل لان حدهم جواعه ..
تمشوا شوي فطريق وكان الجو بارد شوي 
رحوا لشارع الحمرا وكان شوي يعج بالناس 
نزلوا من السياره وفضلوا المشي 
تشروا من الزين وغلا خذت لها كم لبسه وطبعآ كامله من كل شي 
طلعوا من اخر محل وكانت عتبته رفيعه 
نزل سعد قبلهم ونزلهم وحده وحده مروا على محل يبيع حلويات وشرت تغريد بوظه من عندهم 
وغلا شرت منها ماكانت متشجعه حيل هي وعمها بس بإصرار تغريد شروا .
رجعوا الفندق وحطت تغريد الاكياس بدارها ونامت .. 
ناموا وثاني يوم 
راحوا لنفس السبا وسعد المسكيين حمد ربه ألف مره ان لقى واحد من ربعه بلبنان ومعاه شله
طلع معاهم هاليوم للجبل وبيرجع لهم قبل لايتأخر الوقت 
راحوا السبا وسووا كل شي هناك مساجات برامج للبشره للشعر كل شي 



بدار خالد كان قاعد معاه عمر ويسولفون 

عمر : والله افكر اكمل دراستي بس وين مادري
خالد : ادخل احدا هالجامعات
عمر : خالد 
خالد : رروح خالد انت
عمر : خالد بقولك شي بس مابيك تزعل ولاتشيل بخاطرك علي
خالد : افا عليك يابوسّعود عيب هالكلام 
عمر ظحك له : غلا امانه عندك ترا لاتزعلها بيوم ترا هي حساااسه موت من أي شي تزعل وتصيح
حاسب وتذكر انها يتيمه وأحسن لها ..
خالد حزن أكثر على أخوه : افا عليك بعيوني لاتوصيني
عمر :صج اني احبها بس يمكن انها كان ممكن تكون من نصيبي بس حظك دومه أحلى مني الله يهنيكم
وراح داره
خالد حس لوبيده طلق غلا وارتاح 
بس شيسوووووي افففففففففف
تدرون عمر شلون حالته صارت؟
كل يوم يقعد يذكر غلا ويصيح
تخيلوا 
ترى دمعة الرجال مهما نزلت تظل غاليه عليه ومن العار انها تنزل بالساهل
بس غلا مو أي حد غلا كل حد ودموع عيونه كلها تسوى ثرى ريلها 
آآآخ ياغلا شدعوى مو مصدق هنت عليج ؟ هانت عليج حلاوة ايامنا!
الله شلون قدرتي . 
عمر فكر بعقله ادري مو بكيفج ، ادري غاصبينج 
اييييييه ياغلا الله يحفظج انشالله
ماقدر اسوي لج أي شي غير اني ادعي لج 
اذكريني بالخير كل ماطريت عليج مثل ماانا بسوي
قعد يصيييح عمر مو مصدق نفسه انه هو اللي يصيح وكل مشاعره تنتفض بكل دمعه
غلا بهالوقت تحس قلبها تعبان ماتدري من شنو 

.* ماتغيــر شي غير الحب زاد ، لهفة العشــاق قايدها البعاد توصلك لو بيني وبينك بلاد *. 

عاليه كانت بدارها توها مسبحه اختها الصغيره وطلعتها من الحمام لبستها وطلعتها مع اليهال تلعب .. 
شافت ساعتها ماكان الوقت متأخر وايد 
اتصلت على غلا تطمنوا على بعض



بعد اسبوع .. 

كان سعد مخطط اسبوعين و3 ايام بلبنان واسبوعين و3 ايام بفرنسا وقالوا له انهم يبون دبي 
وخلاها اسبوع بعد واسبوع بيوديهم الكويت .. 

كل شي صار بسرعه ولقى الحجز وتدبر كل شي بعد طلبات بنته الغاليه
مستحيل يردها .. 
غلا كانت ترتب كل اللي شرته بالشناط تذكرت لما دخل عليها عمر وقعدت تلهي روحها
خلاص مب مستحمله بعد .

تشيل وتحط ودموعها تطييييييييييييييير 
مسكيينه والله
رايحه تجهز ودموعها ماوقفت
غلا حست انها صج محتاجه لامها فهاللحظات
شهقت بصيحتها وطاحت على الاغراض وصاحت
نزلوا وراحو لمجمع وتشرت منه غلا بعد 

آخر يوم لهم بلبنان راحت غلا وجربت فستان العرس 
وطلع يبي له شوية تظبيط بعد 
واعتذرت انها ماتقدر تستلمه عقب يومين 
اتفقت مع خياطها بفقطر كان لبناني بعد انه ييوصله الفستان ويشوفه ويبقى عنده
ولين رجعت قطر تاخذه .. 

فهاليوم خالد وامه كانوا رايحين يخلصون دزة غلا .. 
لانها شوي تأجلت بحكم ظروف . 
طقم العرس كان هدية المعرس لها الثانيه
غير البيت 
الطقم كان بيتصمم لها بس 
صمموه على الستايل الملكي الفخم .
الطقم كان كله الماس وبالنص كان الحجر يعكس الالوان حفروا فيها اسم ( غلا خالد ) 
طبعآ هذا شافت امه انها حركه حلوه ممكن تفرح غلا
خالد ماناقش امه لان خلاااااااص طلع على لسانه شعر من هالسالفه << ويع شهالتشبيه انا بعد !

المهم .. 

الخاتم ماعرفوا مقاس غلا والدبله عندها وهي مسافره احتاروا شيسوون
لما ردوا البيت لطيفه نبشت بأغراضها وخذت خاتم لها 
وودوه وسوو عليه 
الطقم كان قصــــــــــه اسطوريه لحاله مع الشغابات والاسواره والخاتم 
حتى انهم عطوا غلا خبر ان بيركبون لها على الطرحه منه والفستان 
فراحت غلا وكنسلت كل شي وبطيبة المصمم اقتنع وقالت له بالفلوس بتسوي فستان ناعم عشان الطقم 
وسوى لها فستان حريرر فيه شغل نااعم مايبين عشان العقد بيكون نازل على الفستان منه 
ومن الطرحه وماكان محتاج فستان كله شغل
سوى لها بقصه عرايسيه انثويه حيــــــل .. 
طلعت من المصمم 
وراحوا قصوا لها شعرها بعد مووووت ونزاع مع عمتها 
خلوه مقصص وفلوووو طاير يعني القصه طلعت عليها تجننننننن 
وتغريد سوت بشعرها خصل افتح من لون شعرها شعرها كان لونه عنابــي غامق
تغريد كانت جميله مسعد ياخذ منها الحلاه 
عيونها لوزيه ولونها غامق وشعرها لونه حلو وايد وبيضا مجكنمه حيل...

شرت لها غلا من لبنان كم طقم وساعتين مع خواتم يصلحون ينلبسون لمناسبات 
شرت لها خلخال الماس كله الوان الالماس ملون يعني 
فقرتهم ههههههههه 

.* اليوم الثانـــــي *. 

سكرت غلا حزامها وسندت راسها لانهم بيحلقون لباااريس .. 

وطبعآ تغريد قالت لهم باريس بس بيشترون منها مايبون طلعات ولاشي

سعد : والله حلفي عااااااد
تغريد : بيروح علينا الوقت وماسوينا شي
غلا : عمتييييي باقي وايد وناستنا اهم شي 
تغريد : لا حبي ،، كفايه ان رحلة لبنان تمغطتوا فيها كثر ماتبون بس عاد 
سعد : يالله من النسواان صج صج (يطالع غلا وتغريد وكل وحده متخصره له وجنها بتكفخه طالع ان مافيه غيره ريال هههه تخرع ) صج انهم يعني عليهم مخ مادري شلون يفكرون
يجيبون الحل بسرعه وكل شي زين
تغريد : كل شي زين ها
سعد : ايه ايه زين 

(( رحلة فرنسا كانت معظمها تشري وتجهيزات..... إلــخ )) 

راحوا دبي وراحت غلا مع عمتها ودارو بالمحلات وشروا بعد 
عبايات جلابيات وشرت لليلة الحنا اللي ماكانت تبيها لانها تكره الحنا 
تختنق من ريحته .. 
كانت جلابيتها رووووعه 
سوتها باللون التقليدي الاخضر والذهبي وطلعت عليها فنانه لانها بيضه والشعر اسود .

سعد : غلاااااااااااي انا بخليكم لين خلصتوا دواره عفيه دقوا علي ميت جوع
غلا: عمي وانا بعد جوعانه 
سعد : خلاص عيل نروح ناكل
تغريد : انتوا وايد فاجين تدرون ؟
سعد : ويلي من الحار بحار
تغريد تعوي بوزها : ويه .. 

نزلت غلا ووقفت عند الفاترينا 

سعد : لااااا عفيه اكل اكل ، غدا 

غلا كانت تشوف لبسه فظيعه حيل تصلح لسهره ماتتطوف

غلا تناجيه بعينها
سعد : واللي يسلمج لي بطني صفاراات انذار علي (ياشر جنه بياكل) اكل اكل تكفيييييين

تغريد دزتها ودخلتها المحل وسعد عصب 
مشى عنهم وراح قعد بالمطعم وكل وخلص وطلع اتصلت له تغريد مارد 
طرش لها مسج لاخلصتوا دقوا علي عشان نطلع الفندق
وردت تتصل له بس مايرد هههه من قلب عصب

هو بعد عجبته كم شغله وخذاها له 
ودخل محل مجوهرات وخذ طقم لغلا هديه لها
كان الطقم حلوو وايد الماس ونازل منه لولو اسود وابيض 
والشغابه غرريب شكلها
سعد كان طول عمره يحب الاشيا الغريبه جي يعني يهوى المغامره.. << تحسون شدخل؟؟ 

نكمل 
رجعوا الفندق وسعد طول الطريج صاخ كان هو الي يسوق لانه يدل دبي ماله داعي سواق . 
وتغريد طول الوقت تنقز تغريد ويتظحكون 

سعد يوطي صوت المسجل : خير انشالله في عرض لمسرحيه وانا مادري؟

تغريد وغلا يظحكون بصوت واطي 
بعد رفع حاجب وعلى على اخر المسسسسجل حده
غلا: آآآآآآآآآآي عمي حرام عليك وط الصوت
سعد : ماسمع ،، أعلي.؟؟ اوكيي انشالله 
ورفع الصوت وصارت السياره تصدر صوت عالي يلفت نظر السياير الماره
تغريد بجديه : وط على الصوت سعد لاتخلينا فرجه للناس .. 
سعد طفاه وسكت ياكل اظافره .. 

نزلوا الفندق وهو ماشي جدامهم وهم يتمخطرون 
وتغريد تبي تقهره


تغريد: اقط الفاين؟
غلا: لاعمتي حرام يتعور اذا طاح 
تغريد : وي فديته لا كله ولا الفاين
سعد لف عليهم وهو مجتف يده : حلفوا بس
غلا شبكت ذراعها معاه : بعد عمري والله ياعمي
سعد حن قلبه بسرعه : الحين ها جان طنشتي بعد 
غلا: اووش مو هني لارحنا فوق عفيه مانبي نسوي مسرحيه 
ركبوا ووصلوا للدار 
باست غلا راس عمها واعتذرت وتغريد فجتها معاه بنكته ورظى
سعد جر غلا وسدحها وسوى روحه يبقسها ههههه 

ثاني يوم نزلوا يتريقون وغلا تحركت شيلتها لورا وبان شعرها وهي تتريق

سعد : وشو وشو شنو هاي بعد 
غلا تخلبصت : شفيك عمي؟
سعد : غطي شعرج يلا يلا يلا
غلا : هههههه شفيك والله ماانتبهت آكل
سعد : اسكيوزمي لاتبررين 
تغريد : سعـد اليوم ابي اروح اغير جهازي مليت منه علوي لاعب فيه لعبه 
سعد : طلعي له موبايل بروحه وفكي عمرج
تغريد : يلا روح ياهل اطلع له موبايل لا عمري ادلعه أي بس مولهالحد ياهل وطايش مايعرف شيسوي
سعد : يايبا الكل صار عنده جوالات حطي له واحد خليه يستقبل بس
تغريد : ماعلينا من علاوي توديني اشتري ولا؟ 
سعد : ههه انشالله وانا بعد بالمره اغير 
غلا : وانا بععععد
سعد : فديت اللي قاط روحه
غلا : افااا ( وهي زعلانه)
سعد : يلا عاد بدينا أي أي صيحي أي أي 
غلا ظحكت من قلب : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلصوا وقاموا ركبوا السياره ونزلوا اول شي لمجمع الوافي وهم تشروا الخوات
ومن بعدها طلعوا وراحو للسوق وغيروا اجهزتهم وكل شي 

طلعوا من السوق وراحوا لمطعم شافوه قريب وشكله حلو 

تعشوا فيه ورجعوا للفندق .. 


بقطر ..... 

خالد كان داخل توه للبيت ماوقف السياره عند ممر السيارات اللي ينتهي عند باب البيت 
حطها بالمواقف الخاصه لها 
طلع من السياره وهو يدخن .. 
ويدندن على انغام اغنية ميحد حمد والزقاره بحلجه

خالد : ياحبيب الروح بكتب لك وصاتي ، إن غديت اليوم في حبك جتيل ، انشدك بالله لاطفت برفاتي لاتخلي دمعة عيونك تسيل .. 

فتح باب البيت وسلم على امه وابوه ومحاضره قصيره وطفا زقارته .. 

راح لداره وتذكر عمر اخوه 

يكلم نفسه وهو يبدل .. 

خالد : اولــــه صج اني متيس ، 3 ايام ماشفت عمور ، ياويلي والله اني منعفس فووووق تحت 
(يلبس الجلابيه ) بس شسوي اخاف اروح ويتكدر بشوفي 

سكت وقعد يمشط شعره وتعطر 

مشي حافي فالبيت ههه وراح لدار عمر بس اللي لفت انتباهه دار غلا 

انجذب لها شاف الباب مردود وكأن ضوو شموع ، ابجورات!! 

معقوله ؟ غلا هني ؟؟ 

ماقدر يمسك نفسه اكثر 

تجدم بخطوته خالد 

وفتح الباب 

انصددددددم ومن هول الصدمه قط نفسه على تسنيدة الباب 

فاتح عيونه الوسيعه على الآآآآآآخر وحلجه بعد 

مو مصدق عينه باللي يشوووفه

شنو هااااااااااي؟ 

اليي اشوفه صج ؟ 

اكيد احلم !!!!! 

مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييل 

اووووووف والله وطاح الفاس بالراس وانشق الراس بعد 


تتوقعون خالد شنو شاف بدار غلا ؟؟ 
حريجه ؟ 
غلا ردت الدوحه؟
ولا امه تحط لها عمل؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## وعود

¨*~¤¦ الفصــل التاســـع ¦¤*~¨° 



تجدم بخطوته خالد 

وفتح الباب 

*انصددددددم ومن هول الصدمه قط نفسه على تسنيدة الباب 

فاتح عيونه الوسيعه على الآآآآآآخر وحلجه بعد 

مو مصدق عينه باللي يشوووفه

شنو هااااااااااي؟ 

اليي اشوفه صج ؟ 

اكيد احلم !!!!! 

مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييل 

اووووووف والله وطاح الفاس بالراس وانشق الراس بعد 

شاف عمر اخوه بدار غلا ويصـيح وهو حاط راسه بكفينه من الدريشه .. 

كان عمر يصيح صياح مو طبيعي 

موصياح رجال بالـ17 من عمر صياح ياهل بو5 سنين .. 

خالد راح لاخوه ولم عليه من وراه يهديه .. 

حتى خالد خنقته العبره على حالة الأخوه المترديه حيـل .. 

خالد : بس ياحبيبي ، طول بالك عشان خاطري

عمر ماسمع له كلمه الا زود بصيحته حس خلاااص 

روحه طلعت منه 

بعد شوي قدر عمر يمسك نفسه ساكت ودموع تطيح من عينه 

خالد : يلا حبيبي مو حلوه قعدتك بدارها وهي مسافره .

عمر يرفع عينه ( الله الحين صرت انا اسوي المو حلو!! ) .:. ....... 

مسكه خالد وطلعوا مع بعض وقعدوا بدار خالد .. 

عمر قاعد على المكتب ومجتف يدينه فوق الطاوله ،، رفع وحده وشد فيها حاجبها لفوق 

مثل أي واحد لما يصيح وتمت دموعه كالعاده على خـده .. 

خالد : ياعمــــــر ، يااخوي يابعد جبدي مو زين اللي تسويه لروحك ، حبيبي خلاص 
اعتبرها حلم فتره تجربه أي شي بحياتك وأنتهى خلاص انسى 

عمر وقف على طوله وصرخ : انسسسسسسسى! انت شتقول شنو انسى 
انسى وطيفها بعيوووووني! انسى وهي نبض قلبــــي؟ شلون انسى علموووني ياناس شلون انسى؟

خالد : انا مااصريت انك تنساها ، على الأقل تناساها ، ياعمر مو زين لصحتك . شوف حالك ( يأشر بكفته على كل عمر وجهه جسمه لحيته) ..يكمل.. ظعفان متبهدل ماتحلق صحتك بتتدهور ياخوي وانت بشبابك

عمر : هم اللي دهوروني وبيدهم يصلحووووني ، حرام وربـي حرام ( يصررخ ويطيح)

خالد : ياعمر تكفـى ، شوف انت تخيل انكم أي شي تهاوشتوا وانتهى كل شي 

عمر عصب : انت شكله الوضع عاجبك وكنت انت اللي تبيها ومنغرم فيها

خالد تيبست ريله وفتح عينه وبصدمه : اناااااااااا؟

عمر لام نفسه شقاعد يقول؟ شهالخرابيط؟ اف والله ماقصدت والله

خالد ابتسم وهو منكسر : هـه ، والله وقدرت تهين .. تسلم حبيبـي 
طلع الي بقلبك لاتخش ، قول كل اللي داخلك 

عمر : اسف ياخالد اسف لاتلومني حالتي (صاح وطلع عنه ) 
راح داره وقعد يصيح يبي يفضفض لاخوه يقوم يجرحه ويهينه ويتهمه شقاعد اسوي
شكلي بديت اجن .. 

بدبـــــــــــــــــــي .. 

كانت الساعه (6) المغرب غلا بدارها ترتب الشنطه باجر اخر يوم 
وبيقضونه طلعات ترويح يعني ومن اخر مجمع للمطار .. 
كانت حاطه الهد فون وتسمع والله دنيــا .. 

كاظم : 

ظاقت علي كأنها تابوت 
لكنما يأبى الرجاء يموت
ياصاحبي ان غبت عنك
مودعـــــاً
بعد الرحيل لاينفع
الياقــــــوتُ
عجل فقد سحق الزمان مشاعري
بركان شوقي هائـجٌ 
مكبوت 
تبكي وتندم في غدٍ 
لكنمــــا..!
واضعيتاهُ 
اذا الاوانُ يفوتُ
ياتعبنا ياسهرنا ياقهرنا
ياأربانا..
والله دنيــــــــــا..


قاعده تربع الملابس وتحطهم وتحط بالشناط ملابس جهازها .. 

حطت العقود كلهم بشنه متوسطه قال لها عمها سعد بيشيلها بيده .. 

طقت عليها عمتها تغريد .. 

تغريد : ها غلا خلاص !! 

غلا تبتسم : أكيد خلاص باجر اخر يوم ماراح يكون في وقت .. 

تغريد : أي والله ، هاج عيل حطي بس هالبدلتين عندج لان شنطتي تعلن ان ماكو سبيس

غلا :تبتسم : هههههههه انشالله (تطالعهمم) وااي ياقلبي لعلاوي هاي ..

تغريد : هههه أي ،، وهذي لخلودي

غلا : واااااي بعد عمري والله راحو عن بالي كلش باجر اشتري لهم 

تغريد : وي لا تكفين شريت اللي يكفي وزود

غلا تغمز لها : وانشالله نسيتي ابوهم

تغريد تبقق عينها وهي مفتشله : ههههههه وانتي شعليج

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههه ، ها عمتي 

تغريد : يلا يلا حطي الملابس وكملي شغلج 

غلا : هههه انشالله 

طلعت عنها عمتها ورجعت الهد فون على اذنها .. 

أتخيلك شاغل الجلسه
وو 
قَمـــــــر
بين الحاضرين 
تبتسم تظحك تغني
و داخلك جداً حزين
ودي أضمك ياحبيبي
ودي أبوسك ياحبيبي
ودي لكن ضاع ودي
وضعت من ايدك انا ..
عمر بهاللحظات زهق من حاله ماعرف شيسوي حس لو تم مع نفسه بعد 

يمكن يموت يصير فيه شي ,, 

دخل الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه) وتسبـــــح

طلع وهو منتعش وجسمه بارد وكوول وقلبه محترق نـــــــار .. 

لبس وتم ببنطلون سبور بدون تيشيرت ولاشي وقافل الدار

متملل قعد على السرير وقرب الستاند الخشبي الصغير للرسم والمسجل

حطه على الراديو واشتغلت نفس اغنية غلا وهو كان يكمل على رسمه له قديمه حيل 

كان راسم نهر ومنتثره عليه اوراق الشجر وبنت صغيره تقط الورد على النهر 

والماي عاكس كل شي قعد يكملها لان الرسمه راسمها دقيييقه حيل كل شي مدقق فيه 

ظحك وهو حزين على كاظم 

ويكلم نفسه بصوت واطي وهو يرسم ويمسح بيده على الرسمه .. 

عمر : هـهـه شفت عاد راحت مني غلا وتميت محد يرد على صوتي غيرك .. 

كاظم : 

انا وناري وذكرياتي

وصورتك بين الشموووع ..

عمر : آآخ والله مابقى لي من ذكراها غير طيفها ونسمي وصوتي ، هـه تحب صوتي وشكلي بذكرها كل ماسمعته 

كاظم : 
أغني لك ياحبيبـي
لكن انغامي دموع
ودي أضمك ياحبيبي
ودي أبوسك ياحبيبي
ودي لكن ضاع ودي
وضعت من ايدك انا .. 

عمر ماقدر يستحمل مب قادر يجامل ويكابر حتى حذف روحه على السرير

وتم يصييييييييييييييييح ..

سعد كان فالمطعم قال لتغريد عنده كم شغله وبيرجع 

اذا زهقتوا نزلوا بس مو بره الفندق .. 

غلا وتغريد مابغو ولا شي غير العشا وقالو بينطرونه .. 

سعد راح وكان يدور بالسياره 

يفكر

(( والله حرام عليك ياسعود ، مو كفايه بنت اخوك منحرمه من الام والابو وحتى حظن الاهل 
حرمتوها من كل شي وخليتوني بعينها ياهل مربط اليد قليل الحيله ، لايقدر يسوي شي ولايقول شي
خليتوني صفر بعين الكل رجال بو24 سنه مالي كلمـــــه! اففف 
أرأف بحال ولدك اللي انقلبت حياته كلها موت ، خاف على ولدك ، وين تلقى اصلآ مثل عيالك ياسعود))

سعد قعدت تمر عليه كل المواقف كل اللحظات 
عيد ميلاد غلا يوم كانت 5 سنين حادث اخوه ودمعت عينه بس حبسها
غلا بأول يوم مدرسه ،، يوم كان يلاعبها وهي ياهل بالدار
((والله اشوفها لين اليوم ياهل بعيني حتى عمرها ماتهنت فيه )) 
تذكر لما قالوا لها ان امها وابوها ماتوا ولمن طاحت بنص الصاله ولمن وعت
شلون صاحت 
ولمن راحو الكويت يجيبونها كانت بحظن خالتها وشالها سعد
وكانت تصييييح 
كانت ياهل لكن دموعه لين هاليوم يحسها ذنب معلق فرقبته .. 
كانت تصيح وتصرخ لين راح صوتها
اول اسبوع لها فقطر 
كانت ماتكلم حد ولاتشوف حد أي حد يدخل عليها
تصيح ماتبيه

ظرب بريييييك قووووووي ونزل قعد على السيف 

لقط له كم حصاه كانو بمدة ايده جمعهم وقعد يفرهم بالبحر

ويفضفض للبحر 

تعب سعد تعب حيــــل من حاله

حس نفسه مكسور من داخل 

شاف ساعته صارت 8 وربع 

سعد : اوف والله تأخر مساكين يالله يمدي ارجع اعشيهم قبل زحمة الليل .. 

رجع سعد الفندق وغلا كانت منسدحه بالصاله نايمه بحضن عمتها

سعد وهو يسكر باب الغرفه 

سعد : Hay ladys I'm HoOoOoMe

تغريد من بعيد : اووووووووش ، ( تأشر على غلا)

سعد (يــه) : اوه (انتبه ان صوته علا) أسف ( يوووووه) كفخ جبينه

تغريد رفعت له حاجب وغلا لفت تعدل سدحتها وهي نايمه 

قامت تغريد من على الكرسي بشوووويش وحطت مخده تحت راسها

سعد يصاصرها وهم فالمطبخ : شلووون جي؟ نامت بدون عشااااا! بروحها هزلانه من التمام

تغريد وهي عينها باللي تسويه وتكلمه وهي رافعه حواجبها كانها متنرفزه .. 

تغريد : كانت تكلمني ونامت

سعد : عن وشو؟

تغريد : عرسها وو (طلعت من المطبخ)

سعد يمسك اخته من جتوفها ويهزها وخلاها قباله

سعد : كملي علي انتي بعد وقولي ، شقالت عني غلا

تغريد تخرعت : شفيك سعد؟ انا ماني ياهل عشان تكلمني جي

سعد هدها : آسف ماقصدت 

تغريد حنت عليه : كانت تكلمني عن عرسها وعن اللي صار وانت عارف

سعد : اوف ياربي .. 

تغريد : فيك الخير على اللي سويته ياخوي ، ومافي واحد بسنك يسوي اللي سويته 

سعد : من صجج غلا خلاص صارت بنتي شنو فيني الخير هذا اسويه غصب علي

تغريد : جان سواه سعود

سعد نزل عينه : كفى ووفى سعود ، خيره دوم سابق

تغريد تظحك عليه 

سعد : قعديها نتعشى وترجع تنام 

تغريد : لاوالله !! وليش ماتقعدها انت

سعد : اوكييه ، اجل لبسي انتي على ماقعدها لاني خالص وتبقى هي .. 

تغريد : انشالله .. 

سعد راح وهو يقعدها بشويش 

سعد : غلا ، غلا ، حبيبــــــي ، غلاي قومي .. غلا!

غلا وهي تفتح عينها بخمـــــول شديد : هلا عمي! 

عمي :يلا عمري بنروح نتعشا 

غلا وهي تلف عنه : بنام عممي

عمها يعدلها : يلا ياغلاا يلا بابا قومي

غلا : عمي جيب لنا العشا فوق عيزانه

سعد : ماكووو يلا ، بوديكم مطعم شعبي شرايكم 

تغريد : لا عيووووووني ششعبيه! نبي نتعشى عشا سنع 

سعد : لا والله وشفيه الشعبي بالله

غلا نامت .. 

تغريد : ههه كل خير 

سعد : بوديكــم قوديز مكيف على اكله الصراحه .. 

تغريد : يلا بروح البس انا

سعد شاف غلا وهي ردت نامت

سعد عصب : غلوووووووووي قومي

غلا نطت : افففففففف زين عمي زين قمت

سعد : يلا لكم خمس دقايق لبسوا وانا بنطر هني

غلا وهي تلم شعرها : انشالله انشاااااااااااااالله .. 

راحت غلا غسلت ولبست بنطلون جينز ومعاه بدي ابيض

كحلت عيونها وحطت روج ارونج وفوقه قلوس شفاف مايل على الذهبي الخفيييف .. 

كملت لبسها ولبست عباتها كانت فيها ورود طباعه درجات الأحمر 

ولبست شنطه حمرا وتعطرت وطلعت لهم 

سعد : يلا مشينا؟

طلعت تغريد وهي تف شيلتها : أي يالله

راحو للمطعم وتعشوا ورجعـوا 

.* ثانــي يوم.* .. 

عمر كان من داره مسنتد على الدريشه وخالد كان زهقان حده 

طلع يلعب كوره فالحديقه وحده مشتط يسوي دور لاعبين من زود الملل 

ويناهت وهو يلعب من كثر ماكان مندمج بالكوره 

خالد تعب وحس قلبه جاته نغزه وقعد على كرسي الحديقه شوي

وقام خذا غرشة الماي وكتها على راسه وشعره وهز راسه ورجع شعره على ورا

رفع عينه وهو مغمض وحده والماي يصب عليه من شعره ،، شاف عمر 

خالد : ياروحي يامكيف ، انزل بارني شوط واحد !

عمر : لا حبيبي مصدع 

خالد : يلا امش

عمر : وربي متكسر

خالد : Up To You يااااااااااااخي 

عمر ظحك له وسكر دريشته 

رجع راسه على الدريشه (اف غلا اليوم بتجي واكيد بيمرون هني يسلمون ، شبسوي! قعد يتذكر كل الاغاني الحزينه ،، شاف وجهه بالمنظره باااال شاحب حده وعيونه محمره مثل التفااح تخرع حيل على عينه)

راح لخالد وخالد لما شافه استغرب .. 

خالد : بسم الله عليك ، (يتلمس جفنه) شفيها عينك؟

عمر : مادري خالد ، شفتها بالمنظره صايره جي!

خالد : اولـه من الزين محمره ، نروح الطواري؟

عمر : لالا احط عليها ثلج وكل شي يصير اوكي

خالد : الطواري يلا شنو ثلج

عمر شرد : لالا اول ثلج مانفع طوااري 

خالد تنرفز وهز راسه ودخل يتسبح 

غلا كانت قاعده تشوف أرض الدوحه وتحمد الله انهم وصلو بالسلامه .. 
تغريد : ها ششعورج واحنا فقطر؟

سعد : شالسالفه تسوين لقاء سخيف

تغريد : انجب زين 

سعد بلع لسانه 

ونزلوا على درج الطياره ولداخل المطار 

استقبلهم سعوود وكانت هاي الصدمه اللي ادهشتهم كلهم وخلتهم

ساكتين طول الطريق .. 




ياااترى شاللي ناطر غلا لمن ترد ؟

وشمعنى العم سعود بذاته جا ياخذهم!! 

وعمر شقصة عينه؟؟ 

ولطيفه وينها؟*

----------


## وعود

*~®§§][][ الجزء الثالــث ][][§§®~

°¨*~¤¦ الفصل الأول ¦¤*~¨° 





سعود وهو يسوق 

سعود : ها عيل شخبار السفره؟

تغريد تلطف الجو : والله استانسنا ، ماشالله عليها غلا فرت راسنا

غلا تقرص عمتها وتبتسم لما شافها عمها سعود

سعد كان طول الطريق معقد حواجبه ويفرك حنجه وساكت

سعود : شلونك ياسعد

مارد عليه سعد 

سعود استغرب ،، لين الحين مانسى !! 

تغريد : سعد شفيك سعود يكلمك

سعد : زين؟

تغريد : يقولك شلونك ( تنقزه بعينها) 

سعد : انتوا ششايفين؟ طيب حمدلله

تغريد هزت راسها

تغريد : سعود وصلنا بيتنا وباجر انشالله نمر عليكم .. 

سعود : مايصير البيت كله ينطركم

غلا عورها قلبها وايد أكيد عمر معاهم أكيد ناطرني

اففففف ياربي الله يعييني شبسوي شلون اقدر امسك نفسي؟

انا خلاص صايره كلش أي حد يدقرني اصيح يااااااااااااااااربي

عمتي ماااابي خنروح بيت ابوي مابي تكفين

تغريد كانت ولاتدري بغلا وتشوف وجهها بالمنظره 

طلعت موبايلها وشافته مفظي سكرته ودعسته فالشنطه .. 

انفتح باب الفيلا وغلا قلبها يدق يددق وكل مال دقاتته وهي تقوى تحس انه بيطيييح 

سعد وتغريد لاقوا خالد وامه فالحديقه وغلا سلمت وقالت بتروح داخل شوي 

هي ماكان غرضها تشوف عمر توقعته طالع او شي كانت تبي الـ W.c (هاهاهاها)

عمر كان قاط روحه على السرير وهو يشوف اغنية عبدالمجيد (ماريحوني) .. 

سمع الباب ينفتح ماتوقعها غلا .. 



الله واكـبـــر عليهم 
ماريحوني في حبك
قالوا وعادوا فحكيهم
قسوا على قلبي قلبك


عمر شاف ان اللي دخل ماطلع منه صوت ولاحتى نصخ او شي استغرب

لف راسه بجمود وهدوء ..

شافهااااا !! 

حبه اللي ظاااااع 

رجع له 

بس متى تأخرتـــــــــــــــي حيل غلا

بطيتي على ماجيتينيييي

غلا كانت بس عيونها تلمع 

عمر بصوت يحن له الصخر : غـلا !!

غلا سكتت ونزلت راسها ..

عمر انتبه لنفسه : حمدلله على سلامتج ،، نورتـي الدوحه يابنت عمي

غلا رفعت عينه ودموعها على خدودها 

كان عمر مثلها الدموع نفس الشي

غلا وعمر بوقت واحد : 

غلا: عمر
عمر:غلا


سكتت غلا وسكت عمر .. 

غلا: شكنت بتقول؟ 

عمر: شكنتي انتي بتقولين ، انا قلت واااااايد وايد ( بحرقة قلب) لكن محد سمعني .. 

غلا طلع لصيحتها صوت 

عمر يلف لها 

عمر : شفيج غلاي؟

يادوبنا ماعشقنا واغليتني وانت
غالـــــــــــي
ياللأسف (افترقنا) 
واحنا فأول ليالي
ماريحونــــــي..


عمر : آآآخ جد ياغلا ، محد ريحنيي كثرج ورحتي وخليتيني بروحي ماعندي غير همي يواسيني

انا ماسويت شي لهم بس هم ليش جي يجازوني! انا كنت دومي طيب معاهم ماضريت حد بحياتي


غلا: ماعاش من يقول انك ضريت حد ياولد عمي ، (تصيح) وانا مثلك ياعمر
تعبت وقلبي تعب ماقدر استحمل اكثر من جي حتى بسفري انت معاي 

عمر : يااا ( يتذكر) ، غلطتي وانا اعترف ياغلا .. انسيني اذا يرييحج

فتح خالد الباب مع الكل ولف عليهم يطالعهم وهو يحك عند زوالفه منحرج .. 

جنه دخل بوقت غلط .. 

فيا تصدق حبيبي
وانا اللي معطيك
روحـــــــي
ان كان هذا نصيبي
عذب وزود جروحي
ماريحونـــــــي


خالد : هلا هلا ، حياكم .. (يطفي التلفزيون) 

عمر مشى وراح للدرج يصعد لداره .. 

لطيفه : سلم على عمك وعمتك ياعمر

عمر لف .. وشافهم

غلا توها انتبهت لعينه وجزت من حمرتها : آح

سعد : شفيج!

غلا : شفيها عيون عمر؟؟

سعد يطالع: أي والله ، شفيها عينك ؟

عمر : ولاشي 

خالد : قلت له لكن عن اذنكم اوديه ونرجع .. 

عمر : مابي خالد 

خالد ياخذه وهو لامه ويمشون مايبي حد يسمعهم .. 

خالد : عمر عشاني خلني اوديك اطمن قلبي

عمر حس من داخله قلبه يعتصر . خالد اللي جرحته بقلبه جذي يعاملني 

عمر وقف ولم اخوه بقووو وتم يصيح ودموعه على ثوب خالد

خالد يمسح على شعره : ماعليه حبيبي ماعليه (خالد درى انه من شوفة غلا صار فيه جذي)

عمر : ماااااااقدر ياخالد ماقدر

خالد : اوش ماعليك طلع اللي فيك لاتكبته بقلبك مو زين لك

عمر صاح وبعدها راح صوته وتم يمسح دموعه

خالد حس بضعف اخوه شلون جدامه

صغير وتعبان شبه ميت << بسم الله عليــــــــه

ضوى وجهه راح لمعة عينها اللي الكل يحسده عليها راحت

مابقى فيها غير الحمره اللي بدت تزيد

خالد : تكفى عمر شوف عينك يلا يلا

ركبه السياره وسيده للمستشفى

وهم طالعين من المستشفى 

خالد : شفت شلون بالله عاجبك الحين

عمر ماسوى شي ولاقال شي خلى خالد يهزأه يمكن التهزيأ من اخوه يحفف عليه

ويغير اتجاه مشاعره من كل شي

الدكتور قال لهم ان من كثر الدموع صاد عينه مثل الجفااف الشديد اللي سبب حمرة عينه

وصار النظر عنده شبه ظعيف واذا تطورت المسائل أكثر ممكن يأدي للعمــــــى !!!!

خالد ماقال لعمر اللي قاله الدكتور عن العمى ماحب يخرعه 

خالد : لازم تداوم على العلاج ياعمر واذا مانفع تكلم عشان نشوف لك حل

عمر سااكت وصاخ 

خالد تنهد وولع زقارته

خلصها وطلع الثانيه

وقف عند (الخيام) << كافيه بقطر .. 

طلب خالد بلاك كوفي وطلب لاخوه عصير برتقال طلباً من عمر .. 

خالد : خلني اخذ لك شي تاكله

عمر بهدوء : مابي

خالد لمح دمعه طاحت بحظن عمر ،، رفع راسه من حنجه 

خالد : حبيبي مو زين لك الصياح عشاني ،، (شاف ماكو فايده) ، زين عشانها (ابتسم خالد) عشانها هي

عمر ابتسم وصاح وبسرعه خالد مسح دموعه وسوى روحه معصب

خالد : شقلت لك انا مابي دموع No More Tears فاهم 

عمر ظحك 


خالد : فددددددددددديت هالظـحكه ماخلى منها يارب .. 

عمر : ااخ من زمان ماظحكت ياخالد 

خالد تجمد .. 

خالد : هاي الدنيا يابعد عمررررري .. (وصل الطلب وقعوا يشربون وخالد يدخن)

عمر : فك روحك شوي من هالزقاير .. 

خالد : شسوي غصب علي

عمر : اقول خالد 

خالد : قلبه ، عمره ، روحه آمر يااااااابعد كل خالد..

عمر : انت شلون دخنت ؟ ماسألتك ولا مره

خالد : ماكو كنت اشوف ابوي يدخن ومره وانا طالع مع واحد من الربع عطاني اجربها

وصرت مدخن :P

عمر : ااااااااااها ، يعني ماكو وراها شي

خالد : نوو ماكو سر عميق لاتخاف

عمر : اها

خالد : ها يبا شي بعد؟ ولا نرد

عمر : لا نرجع تأخرنا ..

خالد : تااااااااااااامرني يابعد عمري .. بس تكفى افتح بتلاقي CD طلعه 

عمر فتح الصندوق وطلع له السي دي وحطه خالد .. 

كانت اغنية مغني جديد اسمه على مااظن (نايف البدر..)

الهدوء كان طول الطريق ماكو الا الاغنيه اللي تتكلم (هههه)


غبنا عن بعضنا سنيـن
انا ويني وهوا وين؟
انا ادري انا وياه
على هالحب
محسوديــن .. 
تركني وانا محتاجه
عمري انطفى سراجه
قلبي بصده اتفاجى
بعد ماكنا احلى ثنين
محسوديـن محسودين..
ابي اعرف عن اسراره
وشنهي اخر اخباره
وشاللي يدور بأفكاره
بعد ماغاب عني سنين
محسوديـن محسودين
انا خايف لقى ثاني
نوى بالمره ينساني
حتى لو هو خلاني
ترى يبقى من الغاليين 
محسوديـن محسودين


عمر كان قلبه يتبع مع الاغنيه ، آآآآآآآآآآخ شلون جي مستحيل

غلا تلقى غيري؟ وتنساني لالا 

وصلوا للبيت وعمر ماحس الا بفتحة خالد لبابه

خالد : تفدل .. 

عمر ابتسم ابتسامه منكسره حزين ويبتسم .. 

نزل عمر مع اخوه

خالد كان لابس ثوب وغتره 

عمر كان بس بثوب وشعره كان طولان مرجعه على ورا وشكله حلو طالع << اهم شي

دخل عمر وتفاجأ محد فالبيت .. 

قعد ينادي ويدور عليهم وين راحو وخلونا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خالد wana where is my mother? 

الخدامه (دوانا) : She is up stairs but Your dad Is Out he will come again and take You , Madam Lotefa , MR. Omar Out pot dinner


خالد : ماقول الا مالت على المكسر ،، Ok go now

عمر: ليش بيطلعنا؟

خالد : والله مادري؟؟

عمر : مابي اطلع بروح انام 

خالد مسكه بقو من يده 

عمر:شفيك؟

خالد: بسك ياعمر وانت تتهرب منا ، خلاص انسى اللي صار

عمر نزل يد خالد : يوم اللي بتكون مكاني ياخالد ، مع اني ماتمناها لك ، بتعرف ..

خالد رفع حواجبه ونزل عينه .. 

وقف خالد مكانه وهو يدور فالبيت ويدخن يفكر بكل شي 

اليوم لمن شاف غلا كانت تهرب من اسأله الكل ولما دخلنا عليهم ماكانت تبي تطالعني

شفيها؟

قعد يمشي فالبيت وهو زهقان .. 

خالد قدر يتغلب على نفسه مع الصراع اللي يواجهه اخوه

وقدر يروح عن نفسه لان عزيمته قويه ويمكن لانه مو بمثل حالة اخوه

او بمرحلته ، يتعلق بشي ومشاعره توها تمني .. 

قعد يفكر عمره ماحب وحده ! وهزت له مشاعره كلها 

تملل وقال دام ابوهم بيطلعهم يروح يبدل

لانه بملابس ردة المستشفى .. 

تسبح بسرعــه .. 

وطلع 

لبس ثوب أبيض وحط الأزره كانت فرزاتشى هديه من امه قبل لايروحون فينا

طالعهم شالهم وحط ثنين شاريهم مع غلا مره .. << شقصدك بهالحركه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تهقون خالد بدى قلبه يدق لغلا؟

الله اعلــــــــــــــــم















لا ماني منطرتكم لجزء جديد ( نياهاهاها) 


المهم نكمل 

تعطر خالد بعطر دنهل ولبس النعال اللي تسكيرتها مثل الصندل 

كان شكلها كيوووت موت وطلع خالد مثل كل مره شيخ الكشيخين .. 

شاف اظافره طولانين ومثل اظافر الصبيان سووووود 

خالد : وعععععععععععععععع اظافر دراكولا 

قعد يقصهم وخلص كان نص من ظفره طالع ماقصه شار بثوبه واشلع نص ظفره

خالد صرخ بكل قوته : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي

طالع الدم ينزف بقوووو من ظفره يحرررررررررقه حيل

راح لحمامه وترس المغسله ماي باارد حط يده وهو يقاوم البروده 

شوي وقف النزيف طلع قعد يدور لقى غرشه مكتوب عليها 

(كحول لتطهير الجروح ) 

تتوقعون خالد شربها؟؟













طلع قطنه وحط عليها المطهر وحطها على صبعه 

غمض عيونه بقو وهو يقول آآي 

لين ماحس ان الدم وقف والجرح تخدر ههه حط عليه لزقه ومالقى غير لزقه مايدري مالت من عليها 

ديناصورات

خالد : والله حاله ، شهالمسخره 

نادى على الخدامه وجته 

خالد : I waint nother One

الخدامه : Oqay wait

خالد ظحك على لغتها راحت جابت له من لزقاتها ولفته له

خالد راح عنه ونسى الجرح 

وقعد فالصاله ودخل ابوه 

سعود : ها خالد برزت اشوفك

خالد : أي يبا مو بتطلعنا

سعود : بلا ، وينه عمر؟

خالد بلع لسانه ماعرف شيقول : مادري يمكن فوق

سعود : مالبس؟

خالد رفع جتوفه يجاوب ابوه بعلامة مااادري؟؟؟ 

راح الابو وشاف لطيفه قاعده تلبس 

سعود : عمر بيروح ويانا ولا؟

لطيفه : امبلا وينه ؟

سعود : رحت له نايم

لطيفه : شلون نايم من قاله ؟

سعود : انا بروح اشوفه انتي خلج

راح له وشغل الابجوره اللي عند راسه .. 

هزه شوي شوي لين مافتح عمر عينه كان عمر تعبان هالمره صج من فتره مانام .. 

عمر : يبا؟

سعود : أي يبا قوم البس اطلع معانا 

عمر : لايبا صج تعبان وبنام 

سعود : قوم يا بابا يلا 

عمر يلحف عمره : يبا تعبااااااااااااااااااان .. ونام 

سعود هز راسه : مالي كلمه عليك ياعمر !! 

عمر نط لابوه : لك كلمه وكلمتك تمشي علي يايبا واكبر دليل (يمثل بيده على كان شي راح) روحة غلا

ورد نام 

سعود طلع من الدار وقاعد يفكر باللي سواااااه .. 

عمر من صج ناام وحط كل همومه بالمخده 

خالد تم يحاول مع ابوه قال طلعوا انتوا وانا اتم مع عمر لانه تعبان

بس لطيفه مارضت 

خالد تنرفز موت على الحركه ( شفيها اميييييييي يه! )

وصلوا المطعم وتعشوا وخالد منطم طول العشا

ولما رد البيت راح لاخوه قعد على سريره بس عمر نايم وغرقان بالنومه*

----------


## وعود

*ثانـــــــي يوم *. 




عمر قعد على رنة تليفونه صرقعت المكان كله .. 

عمر وهو نايم .: الوووه !

رفيجه (تركي) : عمور انت وينك؟

عمر : من .. هلا تركي

تركي : شحالك يالقاطع؟؟

عمر : الله يسلمك والله عايشين انت شمسوي؟

تركي : والله تمام ها مانويت تجينا؟ وينك عنا شهر يالقاطع

عمر : اسمح لي والله ظروف شنسوي بعد

تركي : اوكي خلاص اتصلي عيل 

عمر : انشالله مع السلامه

تركي : الله وياك 

وسكروووووووو .. 

عمر قعد يمسح على راسه وهو منسدح

بال ربعي نسيتهم صج

زين تذكرت اسمه ولاجان زعل 

دخل الحمام ونسى روحه وتم يغني .. 

عمر : 

لا تجرح المجروح
يكفيه جرحك
يكفيه من وقتك 
لوعه وحرمان
عمره مع الاحزان
ماشاف فرحه
هذا قدر مكتوب
(يفارق الخلان)


طلع وفتح الستاره وهو لاف فوطه على وسطه فتح الكبت 

طلع له بدله بنطلون بيج وتيشيرت اسود من GUESS والكلمه مكتوبه بالنمل ههههه 

يعني نمل صغار مشكلين الكلمه 

ويكمل يغني بصوت حزززززين مثل صوت خالد لما غنا لغلا بالسفر

الصوت المايل للبكا .. 

والله ماكان الفراق اختياري
ولاعمري اخترت الوصال 
ولقيتــــه..
وانا اعشقك(يمدها ويطول فيها)
عشق المطر للصحاري
مهما قسى وقتك على
ماجفيتــك .. 


قعد عمر يفكر بغلا حزييين عليها حييييييييل 

غلا بهاللحظات كانت توها قايمه بعد وتلبس

نزلت تحت لقت عمتها وفاطمه بنتها سلمت عليها وقعدت .. 

تريقت وقعدت رفعت ريلها فوق الكرسي وسرحــــــــــــــــــــت .. 

رن التليفون وشالته فاطمه .. 

فاطمه : Oh hiiiii 3amyyyyy

تغريد : تحجي عدل لاااكفخج

فاطمه : يس عمي !

سعد : غلا قامت.؟

فاطمه: Yeah ،، تبيها؟

سعد : لا انا بسكر الحين لان المدير يبيني سمعيني فطيم .. اليوم يمكن يجي واحد من ربعي يتغدا ( انتبه من يلكم) عطيني امج ولا غلا بسرعه 

فاطمه قطت السماعه على امها 

تغريد : هلا سعــــد .. 

سعد : تغريد الشيخه واحد من الريع بيجي يتغدا اليوم تكفون سنعوا المجلس وتوصو فالغدا .. 

تغريد : انشالله بس واحد 

سعد : أي بس

تغريد : انشالله 

سعد : يلا سلام .. 

سكروا وقامت تغريد وراحت تسوي الغدا مع الخدم وسنعوا كل شي من وقت وجهزوا .. 

غلا كانت سرحانه صج ولامعاهم كلش طرت عليها عاليه رفيجتها واتصلت لها .. 

رن رن رن .. 

شاله اخوها الصغير : الوووووووووووح مننن؟؟

غلا : هلا حبيبييييييييي جاااسم .. وين عاليه؟؟ 

راشد : هي انت تكلم من وتملق هات السماعه ،، ألووو !!

غلا تخرعت : الووو ، السلام عليكم .. 

راشد : هلا الشيخه آسفين جاسم ماسك التليفون ويملق



غلا : لا عادي ،، موجوده عاليه؟؟

راشد : عاليه أي موجوده دقايق بس

راشد ينادي : عاااااااااااليه ،، ياعااااااااااااليه ،، ولييييييين وينها هذي

جاسم روح دورها وتموا ينادون وحاله 

دخلت عاليه : ها ها شفيكم

جاسم : حااااي وحده تبيثثثثثثثثثث

راشد : غلا تبيج

عاليه لقفت السماعه : هلا هلا هلا والله

غلا : وحشتينيييييييييي علوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

عاليه : وانتي اكثر يالخااااااااااايسه متى رديتي

غلا : امس بس مرينا بيت عمي وطولنا

عاليه : اها ،، شخبارج شمسويه شخبار التجيهزات

غلا : كل شي تمام حبي ، مري علي اليوم العصر وعقب المغرب عندي بروفا للفستان عفيييييييه .. 

عاليه : انشالله انا بقول لامي وبتصل لج .. 

غلا : اوكييييييييي

عاليه : هاا اخبار العروسه والعريس

غلا: جب

عاليه : تحجي 

غلا : عاليه جب

عاليه : شفيج

غلا صاحت على التليفون

عاليه : حبيبتي غلا شفيج ليش تصيحين

غلا : اففففف مافيني شي 

عاليه : يابعد عمري وسعي صدرج ياغلا كل شي يهون 

غلا: تعبت علوي والله تعبت

عاليه : حبيبتي لاتقولين جي انشالله فيه الخير ماتدرين .!. 

قعدوا يهذرون وتهدي فيها عاليه وسكروو 

لطيفه كانت فجناحهم وقاعده تفجج شعرها .. 

خالد : ها يمه .. 

لطيفه : يلا يمه

خالد : يمه انا بروح الشاليهات مع ربعي .. 

خالد : لا حبيبي .. 

خالد : شنوووووووووو! ليش بالله؟

خالد : مرتك راده من السفر شلون تخليها؟ 

خالد : اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ،، يمه تكفين ماله داعي هالأسلوب من الكلام خليني اروح الشاليهات 

ولمن ارد يصير ستين الف خير .. 

لطيفه : انا قلت لا يعني لا

خالد : يمه شفيييييييييييييج حرام عليج .. وطلع عنها .. 

شافه عمر وهو مار بسرعه نادى عليه بس مارد خالد وطلع بره البيت وشغل السياره 

وتم يسوق بسرعه وهو يدخن والتفكير كلى كل راااااااااااسه ومخه

كان يسوق ويدخن بسرعه جنوووونيه 


شبيصير فخاااااااااااااالد؟؟

بيدعم؟؟؟

يموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وشسالفة رفيج سعد ؟؟ 

جاي يخطب غلا؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الثانـــــــي ¦¤*~¨° 



خالد او ماطلع من البيت كان يسوق بسرعه جنووونيه .. 

صاده الرادار وخفف من سرعته .. 

ظاق عليه وسيـــــــــع هالكون كلــــــــــــــــه

متمللل زهقااان وده يطلع من ثيابه 

(( اف اف اف كاااااابرت وسويت روحي بطل وشجاع واقدر على هالشي وانا ولااااااشي ولاشي ))

رن موبايله ورفعه من غير نفس

كان رقم رفيجه خليفه .. 

خالد : الووو ، هلا

خليفه : هلاوين وينك يالشيخ؟ ساعه على مالقط خطك!

خالد : صج والله؟ مادري توني طالع ، ليش شالسالفه!

خليفه: ابد ربعنا من بوظبـــــي جووو اليوم ماتبي تسلم .!. 

خاالد : اكييدين وينكم انتوا؟ (شافها فرصه يغير جوو) ..

خليفه : احنا الله يسلمك فالبيت توهم واصلين لكن باجر من الصبح بنمشي للشمال والخور وهلم مجره 

خالد : ياكرهك لابديت تملق وتسوي روحك فصيح

خليفه : كل تبن

خالد : اموت على المأدب

خليفه : هههههههههههههههه آه يالنذل

خالد : ههههههههه يلا حبيبي سلام

خليفه : مالت عليك الشرهه علي

خالد : شررررررررطي جدامي ول

خليفه : سلاااام .. 

وسكروا .. كلمها الشرطي له بمخالفتين غير الرادار .. 

يسوق من غير حززام و يتكلم بالموبايل ..

خا وايد انه خذهم جعمزهم وحذفهم فبوكس السياره

حرك سيارته بيرد البيت وحس انه مستانس اشتاق لطلعاته مع ربعه من الصبح ومايرد الا بالليل

حس انه صار دايما فالبيت لا طلعه ولاشي ..

.* اليــــــــــوم الثانــــــــي *.

خالد من زود الوناسه صلى الفجر وتم صاحي ..

رجع من المسجد ودار فالبيت ماكو مسلسل او فلم ييتابعه .. 

شبك النت وتم يحوس ويحوس تملل وسكر اللاب توب .. 

شاف الساعه لقاها خمس .. 

نزل والخدامات توهم صاحين يسوون الريوق ويرتبون ويحس بنشاط واحساس روعه 

قعد فالصاله مالت الحريم كان يحبها كلها قزاز واالوانها فريحيه ..

قعد يفكر بعمره .. 

(( انا الحين خاطب ، متزوج ! يعني جريب عرسي وبكون لي عايله..
ياااه انا كفو ولا؟ اقدر اهني هاليتيمه ولا بظلمها؟ )) 

الخدامه نطت وقطعت عليه خرعته : MR Do you want break fast?

خالد : بسم الله ،، حسبي الله عليج مابي .nut now

الخدامه : Ok


رجــــــــــع يفكر ويفكر ويفكر ..

راح ونزل للمسبح دخل غرف التبديل دور شورته دور عفس المكان ولقاه اخيراً 

قط ملابسه ولبسه وطب فالبرجه الماي كان بااااارد

حتى لمن طب خالد صرخ آآآآآآآآآخ ،، أوووووف ,, أح 

قعد يتسبح ويقوم يناقز ويبتكر حركات ..

ظرب الانتر كوم وردت الخدامه وقال لها تجيب الريوق المسبح ..

ييييييييه والله مرفه عن روحك

سوت له الريوق الي يحبه .

كان يحب التوست يحمصونه فالزبده ويدهنونه بالجام 

مع البلاك كوفي فور شورر .. 

حطت له قطعة كيك داخلها ايس كريم (يمي) .. 

طلع من المسبح خالد ونشف روحه وقعد ياكل

خلص من الريوق بقت الكيكه ماكلها 

رجع نفسه لورا وحط الزقاره .

تم يولع بالولاعه ماتشتغل تنرفز حذفها وحذف الزقاره من حلجه 

خذ الكيكه وقعد ياكلها شاف انه خلصها فأقل من ثانيه

لبس روب وطلع بسرعه وراح لداخل الفيلا ..

صعد لداره وتسبح وتم يغني من داخل الحمام بهالشعور الرائع اللي عايشه اليوم ..


الزيين هذا حلو وزين
زاهي بلا عقد وقلايد
مزيون يسبي القلب والعين
فيه الحسن والزين زايد

قعد يغير ويغني بكيفه .. 

اشتكي لوسادتي
ويشتكي لي موجعي
على خدودي دمعتي
حزين بعدك مسمعي

اهيء اهيء 

طاااااالت مشاوير الألم
تعبت من جرح الندم
مليت من ليل السهر
والخبر نفس الخبر .!. 


طلع من الحمام وكشخ بالثوب القطري والترمبـه ولبس النظاره عااكسه << يارووووووحي .. 

تعطر وقعد يدور بدرجه لين ماحصل ولاعه حطها بمخباته وشاف ساعته 

خالد : يوووه شفيه الوقت سنه لين مايمشي اف 

راح لدار عمر لقى عمر شاري عود مايدري من متى عنده !!

خالد : اوه عندك عود !

عمر : من زمان بس ماعرف له 

خالد : اهااا ، زين امش معاي اليوم بطلع

عمر : وين ؟

خالد : ربعنا من بوظبي جو الدوحه بنروح نطلعهم

عمر : لا مالي نفس 

خالد : يلا عاد عمير 

عمر : والله مالي خلق بروح بنكد عليك ساكت ومالي حس خلني فالبيت احسن ، يمكن يجيني واحد من ربعي اليوم 

خالد : اللي تشوفه حبيبي قلبي .. 

ظحك خالد لاخوه وحب راسه وطلع .. 

خالد : اذا سالت عني امي قولو لها Call him

عمر : اههه انشالله .. 

خالد ينزل النظاره وتبين عيونه كان شكلهم عذااااااااااااب وغمز لعمر : سلام 

عمر يرفع يده : الله وياك

ركب سيارته وشغلها خلاها تحر وشغل المكيف عشان تبرد

طلع لبره الشارع كان قريب من فريجهم دكاان 

راح وشرى قوطي جبريت صغير احتياط يحاتي الزقاير وشرى علبة زقاير وبيبسي 

ركب السياره وهو يحس انه نشيط حده مسك تليفونه واتصل لغـلا

غلا كانت نايمه شافت رقم خالد تخلبصت شتسوي ترد ولا؟

قلبها تم يدق ..

سكت الموبايل ورجعت نامت 

خالد : مع ويهي متصل هالحزه ههههههه صج اني اثول .. 

فتح قوطي البيبسي وشرب شوي 

قعد يدور على السيديات شافها بعيده عيزان يجيبها 

شاف شريط عبدالمجيد ودعسه
ترا العقل نعمه
وذا عيبك انتي
غزالةٍ تسرح 
على وين مايكون 
ماعاد عندي
الا ماسمعتي
لوتصبرين شوي
يمكن يزيدون.. 


خالد : لاا والله احلف ..!

طلع الشريط وحط واحد هو مسويه .. 


لعيـــــــــــــونها
بس لعيونها
قلبي ســـــــراب
بدوونـها
قلبي سرااااب
عيني سرااااب
ماقول اعشقها بعقل
مجنوووونها
مجنوووووووووووووووونها

خالد يغني معااه .. 

تتوقعون شسالفة خالد؟ 

مركز هاليومين حيل على سالفة الحب ؟؟ 

ماعليناا 

وصل لعند ربعه ولقاهم كلهم قاعدين .. 

سلم وقعد معاهم شوي .. 

خليفه : ها خويلد كم سياره نطلع ؟.

خالد : على راحتكم اشوف 2 احسن 

خليفه قعد يحسبهم : واحد ، اثنين ، ثلاثه ، اربعه ، خمسه ،، لالا يبي لنا باص

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههه اذكر ربك 

كانوا : ( خالد ، خليفه ، راشد ، سعيد ، ناصر ، محمد ، يوسف ، حسن ، قاسم < ينادونه جاسم ، عيد ، فهد ) 

خالد ركب معاه سعيد و جاسم وفهد و يوسف .. 

وخليفه ركب راشد ناصر محمد حسن وعيد .. 

مشوا وتموا يورونهم مناطق الدوحه كلها الزباره والشمال.. 

واذن عليهم العصر صلوها كلهم جماعه هناك .. 

ومشوا الخور واظلم الوقت عليهم .. 

قعدوا وشبوا الضوا وقعدوا المكان كان منور اصلآ فيه ليتات بس شبوا الضو 

خالد : الا بنشدك فهد .. 


فهد : لبيـه

خالد : لبى قلبك ، قوم يول انت وخليفه شوي 

خليفه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اخس عليك انا ايول شعرفني

خالد : الصراحه بدون تلميحات ههههههه علموني ايول

قاسم وعيد : ابشر .. 

نبشوا بالسياره وطلعوا خيازرين 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عيد : شوبلاك تظحك علينا؟ 

خالد : من الحين عشان اذا غلطت ماتظحكون علي

ناصر : ههههههههه والله انك جنيت ياخالد 

راشد : يلا بويه حطوا لنا شي نيول عِـليه .. 

ناصر راح وحط لهم اغنية راشد الماجد وميحد (وصيت قلبي) .. 

عيد : لالا غيرها الله يخليك .. 

حط لهم اغنية الماجد (متكبر علينا) .. 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههه يالله بسم الله 


"يعني يعني ماودك تجينا يعني
متكبر علينا يعني متكبر عليناااا" ..

يعني ماودك تجينا 
يعني متكبر علينا
صرت متغير وقاسي
صرت حتى تشك فينا
مانسينا الماضي والله
و ع جفاك يعين الله
وان نسيتوا بشكي الله
وان هويتونا هوينا
حط نفسك في مكاني
كيف بتحمل زماني؟
جرب احساسك عشاني
قول والباقي علينا .. 
صدق حبيتك ياغالي
واسهر عشانك ليالي
كيف انسى ذا محالي
ومن العواذل ماعلينا



قعدوا يعلمون خالد وكيف معاهم وصار ييييول واحسن منهم بعد

استانس وقعدوا 

خليفه : ماتبون نرجع ؟

ناصر: أي والله ماحسبنا حساب الاكل

خالد : وانت همك بطنك 

ناصر : يييييه 

قعدوا يسولفون شوي وبيمشون 

خالد قعد يدخن ورن موبايله شافه ( غـلا ) .. 

قام وراح عنهم بعيد 

خالد بصوته المبحوح : الووو .. 

غلا: هلا خالــــــد 

خالد : هلا والله ، شخبارج غلا؟ 

غلا: تمام انت شخبارك ؟ 

خالد : الله يسلمج وينج ها نايمه 

غلا تظحك : هههههه 

خالد ظحك بعد .. 

غلا: وينك الحين !

خالد : والله طالع مع ربعي كنت بمر البيت العود الصبح بس مارديتي وطلعت 

غلا : اهااا وين رحتوا؟

خالد : والله ماكو ربعنا من بوظبي ونمشيهم بقطر .. 

غلا: اااهاا ، خلاص عيل اخليك معاهم .. 

خالد بجديه : لالالا 

غلا فتحت عينها (ها)! : ليش

خالد وعى لنفسه : ها لا ولاشي خلاص عيل اكلمج وقت ثاني انشالله .. 

غلا : انشالله .. 

خالد بصوت واطي: ديري بالج على نفسج

غلا اسسسسسسسستحت : =) انشالله وانت بعد 

خالد : يلا مع السلامه 

غلا: الله وياك 

وسكروا خالد تم يطالع الموبايل .. 

خليفه : أي أي بعد 

خالد يحذف عليه حصى : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انجب

خليفه يغمز له ..: في عيني اليمنى من الورد بستاان ،، وفعيني اليسرررى عجااج السنييين

خالد يكمل : تهزمني النجلا وانا ند فرسااااااااااان ، واخفي طعوني (يمسك قلبه) والمحببه تبيني 

سعيد : شوبلاه هذا ؟ 

خليفه : ههههههههههههههههههه ماعليك مجنون 

خالد : افا ياخلفوه انا صرت مجنون 

بعدها بشوي ،، خالد : يلا يلا قومو مشيناااااااااااا يبا 


وداهم خالد لجيليز وتعشوا فيه .. 

عمر كان قاعد بداره ويدندن على العود 

زهقاااااااااان .. 


.* ثانــي يوم *. 



عمر كان قايم الصبح وهو شوي متناسي اللي صار ,, 

يبي يروح عن روحه .. 

طلع من الحمام واتصل لرفيجه عشان يطلعون .. 

غلا قامت وطلعت مع عمتها وعاليه راحوا اللاند مارك .. 

عمر كان توه طالع من هاقن-دار مع رفيجه 

تجمد يوم شاف عمته @@ وغلااااااااا !

تدوده حده ماعرف شيسوي .. 

تركي : شفيك ياعمر ؟؟

عمر : لا ولاشي خلاص خلنطلع .. 

تركي :تونا يايبا 

عمر : امش تركي

تركي : شصاير.؟؟ 

عمر : تمشي ولا اطلع بروحي؟

تركي : يلا يلا امش 

طلع عمر وهو طول الوقت يمشي وعينه فالارض

طلعوا وركبوا السياره وهو مسند راسه .. 

تركي : انت ماتقولي شفيك 

عمر : مافيني شي 

تركي : الا فيك تحجى

عمر : مافيني تركي خلني الحين

تركي هز راسه : وانت لين متى بتم جي

تسند عمر وقعد تركي يدور معاه بالشوارع 


عمر : تركــــــــــــي

تركي : هلا

عمر : اف عيوني وايد تحرقني خنروح المستشفى 

تركي: بسم الله عليك دقييقه بس

ووبسرعه ودوه للمستشفى .. 


تم تركي ينطر ينطر ينطر صارت نص ساعه اففففف زهق شفيه عمر 

اتصلت ام تركي تشوف ولدها وين قالها مع رفيجه وبيردون بعد شوي

صارت ساعه .. 

طلع الدكتور .. 

تركي : شفيه عمر يادكتور ؟؟ 

الدكتور : انت من اهله ؟؟ 

تركي : انا رفيجه .. 

الدكتور : الجفاف زايد بعينه 

تركي : ليش هو فيه جفاف اصلآ ؟

الدكتور : ممكن تلكم لنا احد من اهله يجي ؟؟ 

تركي : انشالله

قعد يدور رقم اخوه خالد وهو متوتر ويتنفس بسرعه .. 

يرن يرن يرن 

خالد : الوووووووووووووووووووووو 

تركي : الو خااالد انا تركي 

خالد : من تركي؟

تركي : انا تركي رفيج عمر

خالد : هلا تركي شخبارك ؟ 

تركي : انا تمام بسرعه تعال المستشفى 

خالد : ها ليييش شالسالفه شصاير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تركي: عمر عينه حرقته ووديته والدكتور يبي حد من هله 

خالد : جااااااايكم 

جاهم خالد بسرعه حتى مابدل بالثوب بس 

يراكض بسرعه ولقى تركي اخيرآ 

خالد يهزه من جتوفه : شفيه عمرررررررررر

تركي تخرع : مادري روح للدكتور شفيك علي 

خالد راح للدكتور .. 

الدكتور: ولدكم الجفاف شوي زاد عنده وصار عنده مثل الحرقه بعينه وضعف بالنظر .. 

خالد : شنو يعني شالحل؟

الدكتور : عادي فتره وبتعدي بس الجفاف احتمال يرجع وضعف النظر نلبسه نظاره 

خالد : أي شي يادكتور أي شي بس اخوي مايصير فيه شي

الدكتور : لاتخاف مافي شي مستعصي علينا 

خالد : اوف ........ 


اتصل خالد لابوه وجو تمو نص ساعه وطلعهم الدكتور .. 



شبيواجه عمر وخالد وغلا بعد؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الثالــــــــث ¦¤*~¨° 


خالد رجع مع عمر اخوه البيت بعد ماودعو (تركي) .. 

رجع خالد البيت وهو لأول مره جي يصرخ ويزعق
وينفخ عليهم يتأفأف ، كان معصب حده مايعرف من شنو !!

خالد : يمممممممه مب رايح وقت اللي ابي اروح بروح ماتغصبوني
لطيفه : لا والله تكسر كلمتي وانا امك
خالد: ماكسرتها قلت لج متى مافظيت بروح لها مهي طايره وين بتروح يعني
لطيفه : قصر حسك ابوك هني لايسمع اللي تقوله
خالد يروح يوقف عند الدرج

خالد : ياااااااريته يسمع ياريت يسمع اني مابي انا مابي ياناااااااس تعبت والله تعبت
لطيفه : هين ياخويلد هين ، انا امك تكلمني بهالطريقه تصرخ وتعلي صوتك علي والله وعرفت اربي
خالد : يمممه ربيتي رجاجيل تهز المكان لكن ماعلمتيهم شلون يثبتون كلمتهم ورايهم
لطيفه رفعت حاجب وقالت له بعصبيه : جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــب !
خالد فتح عينه .. !

لمعت عينه وابتسم 

خالد : حاضر يمه ، آســــف .. 

راح لداره وقعد متظايق طلع زقايره وقعد يدخن 
الباكيت كان توه خذ منه 3 وكمل اللي بقو 

احتشرت داره بريحة دخان الزقاير .. 
طفى المكيف وفتح الدرايش ..
قعد يسوي الستاره وشاف القمر .. 
حط راسه عليها وقعد يطالع ..
اف شلون جي حالة الواحد بين يوم وليلـــه تنقلب حالته !
توني متونس مع ربعي والحين ودي اطلع من ثيابي
يالله يارب انك تزيح عني هالهم 
شاف صبي طالع من المسيد
دخل الحمام وتسبح ، طلع .. 
لبس ثوب وحط قحفيته وراح للمسيد 
قعد يصلي ويدعي الله ويقرا قرآن 
فكل سجده يدعي الله يسهل عليه حياته وينور درب عمر 
سند راسه على اسطوانه فالمسجد وهو يطرقع صبع رجله حس صدره تعبان
رفع ساعته شافها 11 ..!

طلع من المسيد وكان هو بروحه اللي طالع 
حس براحه مب طبيعيه فيه 
يحس كل شي بااااارد وهادي 
قعد يمشي وصل البيت وراح داره 

قط عمره على سريره 

خالد : آآآآآخ .. والله تعب
مد يده وتناول موبايله شاف مسد كول من ( غـلا ) .. 

خالد : اوف هاي غلا ، شفيها!! بووه انا قلت برد اتصل ماتصلت ، معقوله!!! 

اتصل خالد 

رن 

رن رن 

رن رن رن 

غلا بصوتها الناعم : الـــو !
خالد : هلا والله .. 
غلا : أهليييين هلا خالد 
خالد : هلا بغلا ، شخبارج؟ 
غلا : الله يسلمك بخير انتوا شمسوين؟
خالد : والله بخير دام سمعنا صوتج
غلا ظحكت .. 
خالد : اقوول سميي شلونه
غلا استغربت خالد رجع مثل قبل شصاير؟؟
غلا: ههههه تمااام قام يحبي
خالد : لا والله !
غلا : ههه أي والله
خالد : باجر خميس ويمكن يجونكم لازم اشوووفه 
غلا : هههههههههههههه هوو بس!
خالد (آخ ياقلبـي) : لا مو بس
غلا ظحكت
خالد : أكيد أبي أشوفج
غلا انصدمت قالتها صج صج عن غشمره تحس الكلمه سكتتها
ماعرفت شتقول وارتبكت ظحكت 
تمو يسولفون ويخربطون وبعدها غلا سكرت منه وهو بعد .. 
ارتاح خاااااااااااالد حيل 
لبس بجامه شورت اسود وتيشيرت ابيض عليه (TazZz) ..
حط راسه على المخده وناااااااااام

غلا كانت نازله من على الددرج وتحاجي عمتها تغريد 
وعمها سعد صوت : غلا !! تعالي شوفي خلودي 
غلا شافته واستااانست حيل
نزلت له بسرعه 
مادرت وشارت ريلها بالفستان
تبي تمسك بحدود الدرج بس بعاد عنها
تقررررررربست
وطاحت من الدري على رخااامه 
ورن راسها على حدوده وانفتح
تم الدم يصــــــــب وغرقوا 
سعد كان يرفعها يبي يشيلها بس الدم يغرقه ومايقدر

تغريد كانت تصرخ هي وسعد

ماكو أمل غلا راحت من بين يدهم والدليل الدم اللي غرقهم 

وخلى ثوب عمها مزرق ومحمر من بعد ماكان أبيض !!!!!























صحى خالد بسررررررعه وهو متخرع من نومته
خالد : اوووووووف شهالحلم الخراااااااااا اعوذ بالله 




.* اليوم الثانــــــــــي*. 



خالد قرر انها تكون خلاص اخر زياره له لغلا 
قام الصبح راح شغله .. 
وطلع مع ربعه تغدوا بـ(شاطر عباس) << مطعم إيراني فقطر .. 
رجع خالد وهو مليااان أكل << عليك بالعافيه خخخ .. 
راح دار عمر وعمر كان قاعد يحط اغراضه بشنطه 

خالد : ها ها ياشيوخ وين ناويين؟
عمر : ههههه هلا خالد .
خالد : وين على الله ؟
عمر : سـيـلـيـن << منتجع فقطر شاليهات يعني .. 
خالد : اااااااااااااااها ياسلام حتى ماتقول اعزم مب لازم اصر عليه يجي 
عمر : هههههههههههههه افا عليك خلاص مب رايح
خالد : اقووووووووووووووووووووووووووول اذكر ربك
عمر : هههههههههههه
خالد : يلا يلا حدي منترس غدا ايراني من اللي يحبه قلبك ( يدق قلبه) اروح انام والعن خير المخده
عمر : ههههههه اوكي عيل يمكن تقوم ماتلقاني بطلع بعد ساعه
خالد : الله يحفظك انشالله ، ناقصك شي حبيبي؟
عمر : لا كل شي تمام 
خالد : والله قول تبي فلوس؟
عمر : لالالا عندي والله ماخذ من ابوي وزادني وامي عطتني
خالد : اوكي عيل يابعد جبدددددددددي ،سياا 

طلع خالد عنه وقعد عمر يغني وهو مشغل لحن دق عود لـــــ(ناعس الطرف لعبدالمجيد .. )

عمر يغني والعود يندق .. 

هل كيف بصبر وانت ياناعس الطرف
عني بعيد وصرت مقدر اشوفك
مشتاق لك بالحيــــــــــل
يالناعم الترف
يامن تميزت بمحاسن وصوفك ..
عليك اجاوب نايح الورق فالشر
والعين تسبح فالفضا مع طيوفك
جدواك يجرفلي شعور الوله جرف
لكن اقدر ياودادي ظروفك .. 
(( لا واشقا المشتاق من قسوة الظرف
والنار شبت وسط يوفي ويوفك 
تذرف عيوني بالحزن دمعها ذرف
ياكبر هم العين لي ما تشوفك .. 
ياااا بوعيونٍ ناعسه والهدب ورد
من حولهن تلمع لوامع سيوفك
لامر من اسمك من على مسمعي خر
سج الخفوق وقام يكتب حروفك .. 


من يقصد بهالأغنيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تذكروو 

من عيونه نااعسه والاغنيه تخصه ؟؟

يس يس

((((((((((((( غلا ))))))))))))) 

سكر شنطته وهو مو معبر شي عن مشاعره 

سكرها ونزل لقى امه وابوه بدون ولاكلمه باس راسهم و مع السلامه وسكر الباب



خالد قام المغرب صلى ولبس ثوبه وكشخ بالغتره كان شكلها شماغ بس أبيض دارجين هاليومين 
حط له دهن عود وتدخن ونزل 

طق على امه الباب

خالد : خلصتي يمه؟
لطيفه : بروح ويا ابوك 
خالد : اوكي انا ماشي عيل
لطيفه : الله وياك .. 
خالد طلع السياره وطلع زقارته قعد يفر يدور .. 

( الجابـــــر ) 

محل مجوهرات فقطر ، كان مايبي يروح ويد ورا ويد جدام .. 

دخل وقعد يشوف الاشيا اللي عندهم .. 

خالد : انا ماعرف ورني اشيا تصلح لهديه بسيطه يعني 
البياع : عنا اكتر من كتير ،،،، عنا هيدا (ويطلع ويطلع ويطلع .... ) 

خالد قعد يشوف الاشيا اطقم اطقم اطقم 
كل مره طقم لاعت جبده 

طلع له ساعه حلوووه (فاندر بوديه ) كان الماسها ملون ومسوي شكل جلد التايجر 

خذها وخذ خاتم معاها كله الماص وفالنص فص بيج وخذ اسواره غريبه فالنص دويره تايجر
وسيرها اسود ونازل منها كرستالات بني وبيج وهالدرجات .. 

خذهم وغلفهم وطلع ركب السياره ووصل البيت العود 
دخل وقبل لاينزل رش عطر حكر روحه بس كانت الريحه تجنن 
نزل وغلا كانت قاعده معاهم كلهم واليهال حشرتهم تارسه المكان وهي تسولف مع فاطمه
دخل خالد تنحنح بس ماسمعوا لانهم بالصاله البعيده
شافها كانت تجنن لابسه شيفون وردي فاتح تنوره لين تحت الركبه مع بلوزتها
وطالع نااااااااااااعمه وايد تتكلم مع فاطمه وتتبسم 
شافت خالد ووقفت وجا شعرها على جنب
خالت تدوده هو كل شي عادي عنده الا الشعر يدووخه .. 


غلا : هـــــــــلا والله ، هلا خالد 
خالد ظحك : تسملين ،، وقعد 
قعدوا مع بعض واهلهم وياهم بس هم على كرسيين بعاد عنهم شوي
غلا قعدت تشوف اللي جابه لها خالد
خذا اللي شراه ولبسه غلا لبسها الخاتم طلع فنان على يدها 
وقعد يلبسها الباقي 
تدوده بالساعه ماعرف شلون ههههههه قعدت غلا تسكر معاه ويدها على يده
وغلا حدها ميته حيا 

خالد ماطول وقعد شوي مع هله هو وغلا 
وشكلهم يجنننون غلا روعه حذا خالد
بس حدها اصغر منه جنها اخته*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الرابـــــــع ¦¤*~¨°



.* مر على هالكلام 3 أشهر *. 


فتحت تغريد الباب وهي شايله طقم خفيف فعلبته لغلا 

غلا كانو يحطون لها الميك اب داخل وهم مسوين لها جو ريلاكس على الآخر

مايبونها تحس بأي توووتر نهائي 

حاطين سلو ميوزك ومساج ليدها وريلها ويمكيوجنها .. 

غلا كانت هاديه وتحس انها ماتحس بولاشي 

ميته حيـل لافرحانه ولاحزينه ولاكارهه شي بس ماتحس كلش 

مكيوجها وطلعت قمر .. 

خلصوا كل شي لها وطلعوا 

دخلت تغريد : الللللله شهالزين غلوووي شحلاتتج

غلا ابتسمت

غلا : عمتي ماتحسين وايد المكياج ؟

مكياجها كان مناسب حيل هادي ولعمرها فريحيه الوانها 

تغريد : امبلا يبي له كفين ويتعدل

غلا :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

دخلت عاليه وهي لابسه فستان عنااابي ومسويه شعرها ويفي والقذله طايحه على عينها

كانت طالعه فتانه بهاليوم عاليه .. 

وفاطمه كانت لابسه الفيروزي والأخضر طالعه كيوووووووت

تغريد لابسه أحمر وفوشي مولعه من التماااااااااام 

عليا خطيبة سعد << باركتوا لهم ؟؟؟ 

كانت لابسه فستان فوشي حرير ومن جدام فيه نفس القطعه كلها كرستال 

طالعه نعوووووووومه حدها .. 

حشرة القاعه والناس كلها هدت لما وطو على الليتات وركزوا على باب القاعه 

بدت القلوب تدق شوي شوي 

زفتها كانت مكتوبه لها وألحانها حلوه وهاديه ترووي القلوووب بعذوبة كلماتها .. 

انفتح الباب وشع نور غلا عليهم 

غلا قبل لايفتحون الباب كانت تبي الروع يوخر عنها بدت تنكت لعاليه

غلا : برفع فستاني وبشرد مثل اللي بالفلم 

عاليه : ههههههه ذكري ربج

غلا : ولا بسوي مثل محبوبه بخالتي قماشه 

عاليه : لا والله استخفت غلوي

غلا : بطرش حد غيري ،، 

بعد صمت 

خايفه عالييييييييييييييييييه

عاليه : اوش حبيبي 

فتحوه وكل العيون توجهت عليه .. 

العيون بدت تاكلها من كثر مايطالعونها 

وهي تنشر ابتسامتها بخوووف تحس انها ظعييفه 

كانت الفلوس والورد يطير فالجو ويحل عليهم 

عيونها كانت طالعه شي عجيييب فهاليوم سوود ويلمعوووووووون 

القاعه كانت على التصميم الملكي .. 


نفس البطاقه مسوين كوشتها كلها ورد احمر والقاعه يشغلها الاحمر .. 

بس دخلت غلا شغوا مكاين تطلع روايح ياسمين وينزل عليهم مثل الـ Snow

الستيج كان طويل لانهم ماخذين قاعه كامله وكانت كبيره 

وكان شفاف وحاطين فيه ماي وورود حمر وشموع ..

غلا كانت ميته خوف وتقول انا متيه بكسر الستيح وبطيح فالماي 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تخيلوووووووووووو !! اماااااااااا 

قعدت غلا وتمو الناس تجيها تسلم وتبارك 

ركزوا الكام عليها وحطوا صورها .. 

عاليه تصاصرها : مالت عليج شحلوج 

غلا ابتسمت 

غلا : ترا انا الصيحه فبلعومي

عاليه : مااااسمع 

غلا تمت تعيد بس ماسمعتها 

قعدوا يصورون غلا وياخذون لها صور وطالعه تجنن 

مستحيه ، صغيره ، ناعمه 

وايد حلوه 

بياض جسمها كان طالع فناااااااان 


تغطوا الحريم ودخل وسيم العاااااااااااااايله 

خالد بن سعود 

كان طالع مب طبيعي اليوم يجنن يجنن يجنن حلوووووو << اللي يقول شايفته خخخ 

عاليه وفاطمه شبصوا فبعض يطالعونه هههههههه 

كان لابس ثوب دق خفيف على الرقبه وبشت اسود ودخل معاه 

عمر اخوه

يزف اخوه على حبه اللي ضاع

باااااال تخيلوا

عمر كاان منغص ومبين عليه عيونه تلمع ومبين عليه حزين 

خالد كان شحلاته محلق ومحدد زلفه والقفل اسوووووووود وعيونه جنهم مكحلات من غلض الرموش 

عمر كانت حدة ملامحه ذبحت البنات ولا عيونه كانت طالعه حلوه ولو انها حزينه 

خالد كان يمشي مع ابوه واخوه وعمه .. 

كانو يكتون عليه الفلوس والمشموووم والشكل رووعه 

دخلوا شباااب لعايله حتى شوي 

واستنزلو 

رزيف وحاله بس ماطولو كشهم سعد هههههههه 

عمر يحس قلبه طار من بين ضلوووعه 
اففففففف ماقدر والله احس بموت ياربي شسوي ياربي عيني

وصلوا وقربوا لغلا 

وقفوا وسلم على اخوه وخالد شاف دموع عمر وباس جبينه 

عمر بصوت حزين : مبروك يابنت عمي

غلا فتحت عينها (عمر!!!!! انت هني؟؟ شجاي تسوي؟ الله يخليكم بسسسسسسسسسسسسس) 

سلموا على بعض ووقفه خالد وصور معاه صوره 

وبعدها طلع


لمح عاليه تكلم امه بس مشى طنش وراح 

حس انه قلبه هناك يبي يرد ياخذه ويطلع 

اففففففففففففففففففف شاسوي ياربي

شهالحااااااااااااااااله

الله يعيييييييييييييييييييني

قعد خالد فكراسي بره القاعه كلش 

قعد يفكر وهو حزين 

تدرون من شافه ..؟ 

راشد اخو عاليه نزل اخته وقعد بره بنفس المكان متملل 

راشد كان طبعه حنوون 

مايقدر يشوف حد متظايق ويسكت 

راح له 

راشد : ممكن اقعد ؟ 

عمر استغرب : أي تفضل ، استريح !! 

قعد راشد : قطري الشيخ؟

عمر : أي وانت

راشد : انا راشد ومن قطر ..

عمر : عاشت الاسامي والله ، انا عمر

راشد : عاشت ايامك .. 

قعدوا شوي وعمر خجلان 

راشد : ماتقولي ياخوك ليش متظايق؟

عمر : مادري والله 

راشد : باين عليك مهمووم وحزين وماقدر اشوفك جذي واخليك

عمر : تسلم لي والله لا ماعليك شوي واطخ 

راشد : اشوى طمنتني ، خلاص يالشيخ مانطول عليك استأذن انا

عمر : وين تو الناس ماعرفناك

راشد : الجايات اكثر ، تحمل بروحك 

وطلع وراح راشد وتم عمر وهو يهوس على راسه 

يحس روحه خلصت 

تعبااااااان يحس لو قام بينهد حيله 

طلب قهوه وكيك وقعد ياكلهم 

يسمع صوت الاغاني وقلبه يعوره حييييييييييييييييل

دمعت عينه ونزل غترته على جنب عشان محد يشوفها 

قعد يمسح دموعه وحرقته عينه زود 

راح الحممام وحط ماي بارد خفوا شوي 

خالد رفع طرحة غلا 

خالد ( اااااه ياربي انا قلبي رهيف ) 

قرب منها وحب راسها 

خالد : الف مبروك 

غلا وهي منزله عينها وخدودها حمررررررررررررررررررررررر 

غلا : يبارك فيك 

قربوا 2 شايلين باقه كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييي ييييييييره

وسطها عقد غلا اللي مسوينه لها فصخوها الطقم العادي ولبسوها الطقم الثجيل

غلا تفاجأت لما شافته وشافت الاسم عجبها التصميييم 

كان روووعه قعد خالد يلبسها ومعاه تغريد .. 

لما خلص حب راسها مره ثانيه وقعدوا 

غلا تحس لما تتنفس يرتفع الطقم وياها ثجييل بس حلوو 

لانه مليان المااس 

ركزوا عليهم وحطوهم على الشاشه ثنينهم 

وحطوا صورهم لما كانو صغار وخالد فقع ظحك على صوره له 

كان لابس حمالات حمر وحاطين له خشم مهرج وهو يشهق

غلا ظحكت وحطوا صورها 

وحطوا صورهم لما كبروا

كانت في صوره فناااااااااانه لخالد 

مصور بالشدو بس نص جسمه وهم مخلين شعره جنه متسبح وبس لابس بنطلون

هو افتشل من قلب وين لقوا هالصور؟؟ هو خاشهم 

وصوره لغلا لابسه فستان احمممممممممر طالعه روعه فالصوره 

وصورها وهي صغيرره 

العيون كلها كانت عليهم ويطالعونهممم

خالد كل شوي يكلم غلا ويظحكها 

كان شكلهم حلو موت على الكوشه 

مناسبين لبعض شكلاً بس مضموناً ؟؟ 

محد يدري

خالد بيحب غلا ؟ 

بيكرهها؟؟

يجاملها بس ؟؟ 



محد يدري

غلا كانت متخرررررعه حيل لان الناس بدت شوي شوي تجي تسلم

وتطلع 

جابو لهم كيييكه كبيره 5 طوابق 

وفوق عليها صوره لغلا وخالد مع بعض هم مدخلينها 

خالد حط يده فوق يد غلا وقصوها .. 

خالد كلش مابغى ياكل ولا يأكلها استتتتتتتحى 

خالد كان شكله فظييع هو وغلا

الاضاءه مطلعه عيونهم روعه

يعني اللي يشوفهم ينتبه لوسع عيونهم جذااااابه فيها كلام حلووو 

القاعه شوي شوي تخف الناس منها

جات عاليه وسلمت عليها وصيحت غلا وطلعت عنها وهي بعد تنشف دموعها 

صار الوقت اللي غلا خايفه منه 

بتروح هي وخالد بسسسسسسسسس

دار وحده

مكان واحد

والباب مقفول عليهم

هيييييييييييييييييي ياويلي والله بموت 

غلا دمعت عينها 

وينج يمه ؟ 

احلى ايام البنت فترة عرسها ومع امها

ااااخ يايييمه لو انتي وياي بس


قطه تفكيرها 



خالد : يلا غلا مشينا !

غلا تطالع بعيونها وهو انكفخ (ماشالله على هالعيون ياناس) : يلا هاتي يدج 

قامت غلا وهي ماسكه فيد خالد والبوكيه صوب ثاني

راحوا مع بعض ومعاهم اهلهم 

وصلوا لباب الغرفه وغلا ميييييييييته متخرعه

ماتبي تتم تبي تروح وياهم 

غلا قعدت تقرا المعوذات وهي متخرعه .. 

قلبها يدق يدق يدق يدق

دخلت ودخل خالد وراها 

وهي متخلبصه من الزين .. 

قعدت على طرف السرير قط خالد بشته وعدل غترته وقعد قبال غلا

يدقق فيها لاول مره 

خالد بمكر : مبروك عليج ياعروس 

غلا بخجل ونعومه : يبارك فيك

خالد قعد يطقطق اصابعه وغلا مرتبكه حدها تلعب فالباقه 

وقف شالت ذيل الفستان وحطته على السرير والباقه فوقه .. 

خالد : ماتبين تبدلين ؟؟ 

غلا بخجل : بلا ، ابي 

خالد : خلاص عيل انا بدخل الحمام 

غلا نزلت عينها : اوكيــــــه .. 

فقل خالد الباب وغلا صكت عينها ( واااااااااااااي ياربي لالالالا ماقدر فشله وربي ) 

شالت طرحتها وفتحت التسريحه البسيطه وانفل شعرها وانكت على جتوفها

وفستانها الحرير .. 

رفعت عينها وتمت تناظر العقد 

مب طبيعي حلووووووووووو 

تقرا غلا خالد 

ياه ياخالد صج انا غلاك ؟؟ 
اف والله انا ماعرف ماعرف ماعرف .. 

بدلت ملابسها غلا ولبست قميص نوم عنابي وشالت مكياجها خفففته حيييييييييييييييييييل 

وفصخت الطقم 

رشت عطر وطلع خالد كان لابس بجاما بيضا وطالعه روعه عليه

توه محلق وجي فرش والبجامه كووووووووووووول عليه حدها



( نياهاهاها ) .. 


خالد ظحك لها وحط ملابسه وقعد معاها على السوفا ... 

خالد كان يبي يحاورها وتصارحه بكل شي اليوم والليله عن كل شي فقلبها .. 

قرب منها خالد وصار مايفصل بينهم غير ركبهم .. 

خالد : غلا ! 

غلا : هلا ؟

خالد : غلا خنصارح بعض شرايج؟

غلا : شلون يعني ، عن شنو تقصد ؟

خالد : كل اللي في قلبج طلعيه لي وقوليه لاتخشين علي

اعتبري انج تكلمين روحج ، منظرتج وقولي اللي تبين تقولينه ..

غلا : مااعرف خالد ، اسالني زين وبجاوبك

خالد : غلا حبيبتي سمعي ، انا علاقتج مع عمر ماكنت ابي اقطعها كلش لان انا مثلي مثلكم اللي صار ماكان لي أي ذنب فيه والله يشهد على كل كلمه تطلع مني فهاليوم ياغلا اذا كانت صج ولا .. 
انا عمر لما قالي عنكم كنت فرحان لأن اخوي اخيرآ طلع من عقده وصار يعيش قصة حب
كان يكلمني عنها وانا لاشعوريآ احسده احسه اكثر واحد قلبه ينبض مع من يحبه
انا لمن قالي كنت ابي اسعي وياه واوفق بينكم لكن ياغلا كل شي صار واحنا ماندري عنه 
انا صدقيني انا انسان بتلقين فيه شلال مشااعر ماقولج هذا وانا افاخر بعمري
بس انا طبعي جذي ،، من الصعب احل محل عمر (يتنهد ) لان عمر كان فيوم ،،،، حبيبج .. 
وانا ماعرفتج مثله عشان احبج ، كل مشاعري لج كانت اخوه وموده يابنت عمي .. 
بس انتي ياغلا صرتي مرتي ، لـي . فاهمتني .! 

غلا كانت تبلع ريجها وعيونها تدمع وقلبها يدق ترجف : أي 

خالد بمرح : ماقلتي لي عن الل فقلبج انا خلصت كلام الدنيا كله ههه 
غلا : ههه ، من عقب كلامك ياخالد مافي كلام .. 
رفعت عينها بعينها وخالد انصدم من الي شافه 
ناعمممه مووووووت وحلوه ماتوقع غلا بنت عمه جذيه فيوم !

غلا : انا صج حبيت عمر وتمنينا نكون لبعض بس كل هاي ياخالد ماضي
وانت قلت انا خلاص صرت على ذمتك .. يعني

خالد يمسك يدها : الله يخليج لي ياغلا 
غلا استحت ولمت خالد بقو وصاااااحت ماتدري ليش

خالد : افا يالغلا ليش تصيحين
غلا ماترد عليه .. خالد عدلها
خالد : ليش هالدموع ؟ انا واحد ماحب الدموع اكرهها

غلا : انا ياخالد حظي حلو لكنه شين 

خالد فهم كلامها 
وبس حاول يهديها 

خالد : انتي حظج ولاالف بنت تتمناه ، ماشالله عليج جمال وكمال والكمال لله كل شي تبينه
رهن اشارة صبعج

غلا استحت منه خالد قربها وحطت راسها عليه ونااامت هههه 

خالد تم يظحك عليها حسها بريئـــــه حيل مسح على شعرها وشالها

حطها على السرير وتم يشوف ويهها تشبه امها بس هي عيونها كبار 

قرب من ويهها حييييييييل وباس جبينها بشويش 


غطاها وتم يظحك على سالفته تنام عنه بليلة عرسهم ، بسسس .. 

نام جنبها وهو مرتاااااح 


حس بكلام كان يسمعه وايد صار صج

ان غلا صارت نصه مو نصه نصه جزء من نصه .. 


نام خالد .. 



الصبح .. 

قام خالد قبلها كانت توها الشمس تطلع .. 

راح الحمام غسل وطلع فتح البلكونه وقعد يطالع الدنيا وهو يقرم تفاح 

قامت غلا بعده ودخلت الحمام غسلت وطلعت عدلت شكلها شوي وتعطرت وعدلت شعرها بيدها وطلعت 

غلا طلعت لخالد فالبلكونه وهي راده جسمها على الباب 

خالد اول مره يشوف غلا جي

حلييييييييييييلها قصيرونه وضعيفونه لكن حلوه ههههههه 


dano_selo 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى dano_selo 
البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات بواسطة dano_selo 

06-09-2006, 10:28 PM #118 
dano_selo 
عضو مميز ومحترف


المشاركات: 1,005 
خالد بابتسامته العذبه : صبــاح الخيـر 

غلا بحمرة خدودها : صباح النور خالد 

راحت وقفت حذاه ومسك يدها .. 

غلا استحت وايييييييييييد وايد تبي تشيل يدها بس هو .. .. .. 

خالد : اليوم سفرتنا غلا .. 

غلا : متى ؟ 

خالد : الساعه 12 

غلا : الظهر !

خالد : Yup

غلا : ههه ..

خالد ابتسم لها .. 

غلا : خلاص عيل اروح اسوي الاغراض على شان نطلع من هني للبيت العود والمطار

خالد : تامرين امر .. 

غلا استحت وابتسمت وشردت من خالد 

خالد : وييييييين انشالله 

غلا بدلع : خالـــــــــد

خالد انصدم (الملعووونه شهالدلع ) : هههههه تشردين ها بجي وياج

غلا : شبتسوي يعني ترتب معاي

خالد : مو مرتي؟ اتعبج يعني؟

غلا سكتت بلعت ريجها ماكانت اشيا وايد 

سوو كل شوي وغلا كل شوي تشوف خالد ولمن يرفع عينها تشيلهم

كان طالع وسيم حيـل 

بدلت ولبست تنوره جينز فيها شيفون احمر معاها قميص احمر ظيج 

كحلت عيونها ماحطت روج احمر حطت قلوس خفيف وطلع شكلها نااااااااااااااااااااعم موت 

رفعت نص شعرها وجابته على جنب ،، لبست شغابه الماس فيها الالماس ابيض واحمر 
مع السلسله واالخاتم واسوارته .. 

طلعت وشافت خالد وهو يسكر ساعته 

خالد : ياسلاااام ، شهالزين 

غلا افتششششششلت اكيد يتطنز 

خالد : مايصير جي بعدين يقولون وحده حلوه متوهقه فجيكر 

غلا عصبت صج شنو جيكر اذا هو جيكر من الحلو واللللله !

غلاا : لا عاد

خالد ينطرها تكمل 

غلا : تأأأأخرنا

خالد خبث عليها : ماااااشي يلا البوي بيجي يشيل الشناط وهو شال شنطه فيها طقم غلا 
**
*

----------


## وعود

*وطلعوا بعد ماتريقوا فالدار ,, 

ركبوا السياره وكانت الساعه تسع .. 

راح خالد البيت العود وكان معدل ومزين 

دخلوا البيت وكانت ريحة البخور تهب عليهم والحشره اهلهم كلهم موجودين 

خالد يتنحنح وغلا وراه قطت غشوتها ..

طلعت لهم فاطمه بدون شيله مادرت انه خالد وردت بسرعه 

خالد ظحك عليها وغلا بعد 

علي : الله الله خاااااااااااااااالد انت هنيييييييييييييييييي

خالد شاله : هههههه هلا هلا حبيب قلبي وينهم عيل

علي : منااااااااااكي 

خالد : مناكي هاا ، روح شوف اذا في حريم 

علي : مناكيييييييييي اهمااااا

خالد : انا احاجي من بالله ، تعالي غلا .. 

تنحنح ودخل للصاله اللي فيها الحشره

وكانو كلهم اهلم من الكويت وعمته وريلها وعيالها وامه وابوه و ( عمر ) بس ماكان فالصاله .. 

سعد : أي يبا شعليك عرست وخلصت ، آخ علي وقف حظي 

عليا كانت تسمعه وتبي تكفخه هههه 

خالد : هههههههههههههههه عينك عينك يالحسودي

غلا حست ان خالد يحبها واييييييد ماتدري صج ولا؟ يجامل !

غلا كانت قاعده حذا عمها سسعد هي فالنص خالد يسارها وعمها يمينها ههه وعليه .. 

والله انا مكانها اصيح خخخ 

المهم كانت منزله عينها تلعب بصبعها على حواف الكوب

شمت عطر عمر ولفت يمينها ورفعت عينها كان واقف يبارك لخالد وكلهم وافقين الا هي 

حست ريلها ماتقدر تقومها ماتقدر بتطيح لو قامت 

وقف جدامها عمر وعيونه حمر وتلمع 

عمر : مبروك ياغلا ألف مبروك ( بحزن) 

غلا: الله يبارك فيك 

سلم على الباقي وقعد وياهم شوي .. 

ماقدر يستحمل وقام وهم بنص السالفه بسرعه وطلع 

غلا رفعت عينها للسقف على انها يأست وخالد تنهد 

خالد : خلاص عيل احنا نستأذن مابقى شي على طيارتنا

سعد : أي يبااااااا شعليك .. 

خالد : لا اله الا الله لايصير فينا شي ترا والله من عينك يالحسودي انت عم 

سعد يلمه : هههه ياشينك والله الدوحه ولاشي من دونكم 

غلا وخرت خالد ولمت عمها وصاحت 

خالد : يييييييييه! والله شي 

راح وباس راس امه ومسك يدها : سامحينا يمه 

امه كانت فداخلها الف نااار والف ذنب تحسهم مولعين فيها ويحترقون بس ماتعرف شتسوي 

خالد خلاص شكلها غلا دشت مزاجه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

سلموا على الكل وصيحوا غلا بعد 

عطاها خالد كلينكس وهي تمش دموعها وخالد يتحلطم على سعد 

وهي تصيح وتظحك 

راحوا للحديقه يدرون عمر هناك فالكوخ الخشب 

وراحوا له
وقفها خالد .. 

خالد : حبيبي ، انتي دخلي له هالمره عشان تنهون كل شي 

غلا ماتت من كلمة حبيبي استحت صج ( يحلوك والله ) 

غلا : انشالله

تشجعت غلا واتنفست وادخلت له 

عمر وقف على طوله لما شافها وهو ظعفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ان 

غلا : اقعد عمر 

عمر : قعدنا

غلا : ياعمر ياولد عمي، انا صرت على ذمة واحد اللي هو اخوك
ياعمر الظروف وحكم اللي اكبر منا ماوفقنا مع بعضنا
الله يخليك اذا تعز بنت عمك ريح بالك 
خلاص اننسى حبنا ولو انها صعبه
ياعمر انا ماجسي عليك بس خلاص انا صرت على ذمة واحد
وقلبي له كلي له روحي له انا لــــــه 



عمر : الله يهنيكم ياغلا هذي دعوتي والله وانا عارف هالكلام اكثر منج 

غلا : هذا هوو ولد عمي

ابتسم لها عمر ووصاها على اخوه 

مشت غلا بعد ماودعته 

تدرون شسووووى ؟؟ 

داس على طرف عباتها وهي طاحت دمعتها ومسحتها 

ظحكت 

غلا : هه هلاا عمر 

عمر : لاتنسون صوغتي

غلا : هـهـه بدون لاتوصي 

طلع معاها عمر وراح لاخوه وسلم عليه وودعه 

لمه خالد لصدره بقووووو .. 

مشى خالد مع غلا للسياره وهم يمشون طلع نظارته 

ولبسها ،، شكله كان يجنن .. 

ركبوا السياره وشغل خالد السي دي وهم صاخين .. 


الله لايحرمني منك
و من حلاك ومن دلالك
ماتمنى غير شوفك
تبتسم 
مرتاح بالك
انا محتاج لحنانك
مهمــــــا كان
شوفتك عندي لها قدر وشان
انت في بالــــــي
واحبك من زمــــــــان
انت من يقدر يخيب فيك ظني؟؟؟


خالد : ظحكـي غلا .. 

غلا ابتسمت : ليش؟

خالد : ماحب اشوفج مكشره 

غلا : مكشره مره وحده 

خالد : أي اكيد زعلانه على ان بنخليهم فتره طويله سبببببببشلي انكل سعد

غلا بحزن : =( أي والله ماعرف شلون

خالد : ههههههه ولايهمج تغلي تغلي 

غلا ظحكت له ..



وانت في بالي الاول والاخير
لو تغيب شــوي
توحشنـي كثير
واشين الزيني
وانا عاشق واغـيـــر
وشكثر عانيت 
حتى اني لقيتك ... 


فالطريج خالد طلع زقاره وولعها غلا حدها تظايقت تكره شي اسمه زقاير .. 



غلا وخالد كانو ساكتين وكل واحد منهم يفكر 

غلا: (افففففف متى يعني بيخليها ذي ) .. 

خالد: ( إيه ؤول تاني كده ، مييين؟ تقصدني انااااااا؟ آه ياولد الـ ......... خخخ ) 

وصلوا للمطار وجا واحد خذا الشنط ووداها 


dano_selo 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى dano_selo 
البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات بواسطة dano_selo 

06-09-2006, 10:33 PM #120 
dano_selo 
عضو مميز ومحترف


المشاركات: 1,005 
راحت غلا وقعدت على الكراسي وراح خالد خلص الشغل ورجع قعد حذاها

خالد : هاشيختنا عاجبتج القعده ؟؟ 

غلا : هههههه خلصتو؟ 

خالد : يس مدام .. 

غلا : ههههه لا والله

خالد : أي والله

غلا : خاااااااااااااالد ( غلا ماتحب هاي الطريقه هي تتكلم جد والي تكلمه احساسه بارد ويستعبط ) 

خالد : يس هني !

غلا : ياربي 

خالد يقلدها : ياربي ، لاتذوبين علينا بس 

غلا عصبت 

خالد : ههههههههه يلا مشينا

قامت غلا وهي زامطه ماتكلمت معاه كلش لين وصلوا الطياره 

قعدوا فكراسيهم 

قعدوا وخالد قرى مجله ورجعها رجع شوي كرسيه لورى ولف على غلا يطالعها وهي اونها زعلانه 

خالد : يعني زعلانه !

غلا ماردت عليه 

خالد : يييييه ، شفيج غلا ؟ 

غلا ساكته 

قعد خالد وسوى قعدته جاته المظيفه تقول انهم بيطيرون واربط حزامك

ربطه خالد وعدل الكرسي .. 

غلا كانت لافه وبويهها الصوب الثاني خالد قرب ويهه من جتفها ويهمس لها 

خالد : غلا ،، غلا ؟!

غلا لفت له وشافته شكثر هو قريب ، تخرعت 

غلا : نعـــــــــــم !

خالد : بل بل شوي شوي لايصير هبوط اضطراري علينا

غلا : لاتخاف مب صاير 

خالد قرب وكلمها بحنيه : شفيج غلا ؟

غلا ( واااااي لا ) : مافيني شي

خالد : زعلتي يوم مساعه ؟ 

غلا : لا 

خالد : والله !

غلا : أي 

خالد : اممممممم شاللي يثبت لي انا ؟

غلا : ماعرف 

خالد : امممممممممممممممممممممم

غلا تخلبصت : شنووو ؟

خالد : اممممممممم

غلا : خااااااااااااااااااااااااالد 

خالد : عيوون خالـد

غلا ظحكت وهي مستحيه وطالعت من الدريشه وهم يطيرون بالجو 

كانت رحلتهم لباريس وبعدها لندن وامستردام ويخلص الهني مون .. 

بعد ساعات من تحليقهم فالجو حطت الطياره على الارض وصحى خالد 

خالد : آآآآآخ أخيراً وصلنا

غلا ظحكت له : صــح النوووم 

خالد : ههههههههههههههه والله تكسر جسمي كرسيهم ظيج 

غلا : هههههههههه 

خالد : مو ظيج انا متين خلاص 

غلا ظحكت له ونطرو لين نزلو الناس ونزل خالد وغلا 

خالد : ممكن تعجلين شوي؟ 

غلا: صبر خالد بطيح 

خالد : ياويلي يلا 

وصلوا اخيراً وركبوا السياره وخالد ركب ورا مع غلا ولاأرادياً قعد يطالعها

وغلا تتلفت عنه ( شفيييه ؟ ) 

خالد مانتبه لنفسه كلش 

دخلوا المطار وراح خالد حجز لهم سياره مع سواقها 

شالوا الشناط وحطوها فالتاكسي ووصلهم للفندق .. 

خالد فالتاكسي .. 

خالد : ماعرف احجي فرنسي ههههههه وهقه 

غلا : اوبيه ولا انا 

خالد : هههه الله ونظيع هههههه ونصير لاجئين غلا ويجون اهلنا ويقولون جنهم عيالنا جنهم مو أكيد 

غلا : ههههههههههههه بسم الله لاتقول جي خااالد 

خالد : بلا بلا وانتي محنطه وانا محنط وانا اطر هههههههههههههههه 

غلا : ياخااااااااالد عااد

تم خالد يظحك ووصلوا للفندق قال لغلا تنطر باللوبي شوي وخلى البوي يسبقهم بالشناط .. 

راح خالد للرسبشن يبي حد يقوله شيسوي لانه متوهق يشوفون له حد يعرف يحجي

مترجم شي 

قعد ربع ساعه وقال له الرجال ينتظر على مايلقى له .. 

راح خالد وقعد عند غلا 

غلا : شصاير ؟؟؟ 

خالد : لا بس ندور مترجم 

غلا : اها ، أي احسن بعد 

خالد : =) .. 

خالد كان بثوبه والغتره وغلا بعباتها .. 

أشر الرجال لخالد وراح له خالد وقال له انه لقى لهم مترجم اسمه ( نادر ) بس بيجيهم بعد يومين 

خالد اتفق معاه لانهم باجر مايبون رحله وعلى طول استكشافات وجي يعني طلعات عاديه 

شاور غلا ووافقت 

غلا تمت تفكر ( انا تزوجت وخالد صار ريلي وصار يشاورني ووو ،، كبرت ! آآآخ وينج يمه؟ ) 

راح خالد مع غلا وركبوا اللفت للطابق .. 

كانو بعد ماخذين سويت والسويت كانو معدلينه من الأوكــــي لمعاريس 

هههه ورد احمر والشموع وحاله 

دخلت غلا مع خالد وقفل خالد الباب .. 

غلا دخلت وقطت شيلتها 

خالد قط غترته وفتح طقاطق ثوبه : آآآآآآآآآخ تعب 

غلا ظحكت له ودخلت الحمام غسلت جسمها بسرعه ولبست قميص نوم وردي هااادي 

خففت مكياجها الهادي اصلا وتعطرت وطلعت .. 

خالد تم يطالعها وهو منسدح وهو مغمض بعيونه 

غلا ماانتبهت لنظارته .. 

سالفة عمر وزواجهم شوي وخرت عن تفكيرها 

تحس الرعب كله فقلبه والرعشه بتذبحها وهي تقول لالا مو خوف برد برد 

خالد دخل ولبس بجامه سكريه وطلع 

غلا كانت تحط عباتها بالكبت شمت عطر خالد ولفت كان وراها

ظحكت له ومشت عنه 

مسكها خالد من كفة يدها : وين رايحه ومخليتني ؟؟

غلا ماااااااااتت منه وخدودها ولعــــــــــت

خلص هذا الفصل وينتظركم الفصل الخامس 

غلاااا لح تنسى عمر وتم ويا خالد وتحبه لو يصير شي يرجع غلااا الى عمر تابعوني!!!!*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الخامس ¦¤*~¨°


قام خالد قبل غلا رفع جسمه على السرير وهي نايمه يمه .. 

لف خالد لقى ورود ناثرينهم على الطاوله اللي حذاه 

خذ ورقه منها وقعد يمررها على خد غلا 

حست لها غلا وفتحت عينها شوي شوي وابتسمت بخجـل واضح لخالد 

خالد بصوت عذب : صباح الخير 

غلا بصوت وااطي حيل : صباح النور 

قعد خالد بس يطالع غلا قامت غلا وقام خالد وياااها .. 

بعد ماتسبحوا قعدوا فالغرفه يتريقون 

غلا وهي تشرب الـTea

خالد كان يخزها بنظرات شيطانيه 

غلا استحت بس كلمته : خاالد تكفى شيل عينك 

خالد : لا والله مرتي وكيفي 

} خالد استغرب من الحب الجنوني اللي سكنه لغلا حسها سوت له شي 

تل قلبه من بين ضلوعه بدون لايحس وصار نبض قلبه لغلا ودمه اللي بعروقه ماعرف اذا 

كان صج يحبها ولايجامل شهر عسلهم .. {

خالد قطع بالشوكه من الكيكه اللي حاطينها ومدها لغلا يأكلها 

غلا خذتها وهي مييييييييييته منها ، مستحيه صج تبي تقوله لاتسوي جي 

لاتطالعني جي لاتكلمني جي بس مستحيييييييه 

(( غلا كانت وايد اصغر منه وماعندها رربع جرأة خالد 17 ==> 23 )) 


المهممم 

راحت غلا ولبست بنطلون جينز فيه على الخصر تطيـز بالأحمر وعلى الرجل 

لبست معاه قميص لين تحت خصرها وتحت لونه احمر 

لبست معاه شيله حمرا وكحليه .. 

كحلت عينها بالأزرق الغامق ، عكس لون عينها وحطت قلوس هادي عليه لمعه مائيه .. 

بلاشر خفيف وكحلت عينها بالأزرق من داخل بعد وتعطرت بـ 212

ولبست لها خاتم مع دبلتها وساعه حمره .. 

طلعت لقت خالد لابس بنطلون جينز وقميص اسود 

ستايله يعني الأبه مرتفعه شوي .. 

كان القميص نص كم وطالع فنااااااان عليه 

لابس نظاره عاكسه وحاط شوية جل فشعره وطالع رهيـــــــــب 

غلا ظحكت له 
خالد : يه يه شهالأحمر 

غلا استحت واييد ( لاتعلق تكفى) 

خالد : ذكرتيني بالورد 

غلا ( شكووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) 

خالد : شدخل صح؟

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : أي ظحكي 

غلا ظحكت ونزلو 

كانت في عايله توها واصله وقاعده فاللوبي 

الام وبناتها كانو يطالعون غلا وخالد 


والبنات يتناقزون عليهم 

خالد طالعهم ولف ظحك لغلا 

طلعوا بره مع سواقهم .. 

ركبوا السياره ووداهم 

خالد كان يبي يروح للبحر اليوم لأن الجووو فظييع وماتتطوف رحله للبحر فهالجو 

غلا بعد كانت تبي ووداهم للبحر وخلاهم يوقف بعيد عنهم بس يخلصون يتصل له 

قعد خالد يمشي مع غلا واليهال يلعبون وعلى البحر 

كان في نفس الساحه يتمشون فيها العشاق بس .. ياعينـــــــــــــــي .. ! . 

راحها خالد ومعاه غلا 

غلا شبكت ذراعها فذراع خالد 

خالد فرح لهالحركه يعني غلا اخيراً حست وتأقلمت وياي 

لف لها خالد وشال نظارته .. 

غلا طالعته ونزلت عينها لأنه بدا ياكلها بعينه مثل كل مره جنه اول مره يشوفها الاخ 

قعدوا على تل قاعدين عليه 2 بس بعاد .. 

خالد كان ماد رجله وغلا لامتهم لها 

خالد : غــــــلا ! 

غلا : هـلا ؟ 

خالد : مادريت ان بنت عمي اللي تستحي مني وتشرد مني يوم كانت صغيره جذي حلوه !

غلا استحت وظحكت وتدودهت وهبت عليهم نسمه بارده 

خالد : ليش كنتي تشردين مني ؟؟ بعرف

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماادري خالد .. ! 

( غلا لما كانت صغيره خالد كان بالصف الاول الاعدادي كله لمن يجي بيت جدهم 
يصفون له الجهال ويقول لهم تعالو سلموو وغلا لمن يجي دورها تشرد 
وكم مره خالد يمسكها من شعرها يجرها ههههه وكانت تستحي منه مووت ولين الحين منه تستحي ) 

خالد : هههههه ماصار فيج شي من جر شعرج 

غلا : هههههههههههه والله ذبحتني ماكو غير هالطريقه توقفني منها انت شعري وعـ ( انتبهت شتقول 

وقعدت ترقع ) وعمي بعد =) .. 

خالد : ههههههههه شنسوي فيج كله تشردين وشي يطير وراج 

غلا : هههههههههههه صج عاااد 

خالد بخبث : أي صج 

غلا : يه وقامت تمشي بروحها 

خالد سدح روحه واتكى على ايده وتم يطالعها .. 



بالدوحـــــــه 

عمر كان مع ربعه وهو شوي بعد متناسي اللي صار 

كان يلعب مع ربعه كره طائره واللي يخسر يقطونه بالبرجه .. 

تميم رفيجه : أي أي عمور علي انا

عمر شاتها وانسدح على الارض 

ظحكو عليه 

عمر : اخس عليكم يلا انجلعوا عورتو ريلي يالخيس 

طالع ريله ركبته منجرحه دم ضربت بالحصا والرمل شوي خشن كان 

راح واحد من ربعه نذل وجاب ماي البحر وكته على ريله 

واحترق عمر : آآآآآآآآآآي يالجلب تشوف ريلي مفتوحه ‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏***** 

أحمد : ههههههههههههههه 


dano_selo 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى dano_selo 
البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات بواسطة dano_selo 

06-11-2006, 05:10 PM #131 
dano_selo 
عضو مميز ومحترف


المشاركات: 1,005 
لطيفه كانت بدارها وسعود يكلمها وهي ولاتدري 

تحس انها غلطانــــــه غلطانه تبي تصلح غلطها بس ماتبي تعترف 

انها غلطت ولازم تصلح ( وكبريائي؟ ) 

سعود : معاي لطيفه ؟ 

لطيفه : أي وياك 

سعود : اشوفج سرحانه شفيج يبا؟

لطيفه : لا بس راسي 

سعود : اها ، خلاص عيل انا باجر عندي دوام يلا يبا تصبحين على خير 

طفى الأبجوره ونام . 

لطيفه كانت على الكرسي اللي عند الدريشه وسعود نايم 

والغرفه ظلام 

متظاايقه ودها تعرف شفيها بس ماتدري 

رن موبايل سعود بس كان نايم ردت هي .. 

لطيفه : الووو ؟ 

خالد : هلا والله هلا بتاج راسي 

لطيفه : هلا حبيبي هلا يمه شلونك ؟ وشلون غلا ؟ 

خالد : تمام الله يسلمج انتوا شلونكم ابوي وعمر وعمي سعد وتغريد والكل ؟؟ 

لطيفه : كلهم بخير ويسلمون عليك 

خالد : هاا يمه شلون قطر بدونا ، كريهه صح ( يغمز لغلا وغلا ماسكه يده بيدينها الثنتين من كوعه ) 

لطيفه : أي والله يايمه مانبيها 

خالد : هههههه شخباركم بعد

لطيفه : زينين ، عطني غلا اكلمها حبيبي

خالد : ياااحلو امي تبيج .. 

غلا خذت الموبايل وجرته من خالد لانها لما سحبته مسكه خالد بقو يستخف شوي وايد دمه .. 

غلا : هلا خالتـــي < 

لطيفه : هلا يمه شلونج شخبار خالد ؟ 

غلا : تمام كلنا بخير ، انتو شلونكم وعمي سعد شخباره؟ 

لطيفه : يسلمون عليكم وايد 

غلا : سلمي عليه خالتي وعلى عمي والكل . 

لطيفه : انشالله يمه ، يالله مع السلامه .. 

غلا : مع السلامه . 

خالد : هاتي تليفوني

غلا تعطيه : اخذه مابيه

خالد : شوفي صار حار صخنتوه المسكين 

غلا : وييي 


خالد استانس على غلا اخيراً صارت تجادله 

خالد : وييي 

غلا : هههه لاتقلدني خااااااالد 

خالد : هههه لاتقلدني خاااااااالد 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههه شفيك ؟ 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههه شفيك ؟

غلا : يه 

خالد : ههههههههههههههه بس بس عن العبط 

غلا : ههههههههه 

خالد : ترا انا مت جوع 

غلا : وانا اكثر

خالد : وليش ماتقولين

غلا: ناطرتك تقول

خالد : كاني قلت

غلا : زيـن ؟ 

خالد : عقاباً لج ماكو عشا 

غلا برجا : خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالد عفيـه 

خالد وهو من داخله ميت : لالا لاتحاولين سوري ماي كزن 

غلا : خالـــد 

خالد : عيون خالـد !

غلا : قـ .. يلا قوم عادد

خالد : والله تسوين احسان لفقير لو تقوميني تعشيني وترجعينا الفندق 

غلا : ياسلاام 

خالد : أي والله 

غلا : قول ماتبي نتعشى 

خالد قام ووقف حذاها وصار جتفها يضرب بصدر خالد 

خالد : انا ماعشيج؟ انا اعشيج واغديج واريقج واحطج بعيوووني تامرين انتي

غلا استحححححححححححححححححت منه ونزلت عينها 

خالد : لارفعيهم لاتنزلينهم 

غلا توخره : خالــــــد 

خالد لف الجهه الثانيه ورجع لها بشر : اقولج تعالي هني 

غلا : تطالعه بنظرات ناعمه : نعم ! 

خالد : ترا مو زين اللي تسوينه 

غلا : ههههههه 

خالد : اوريج يالنحيسه يلا مشينا 

خذت غلا شنطتها وراحت مع خالد لمطعم قريب وقعدوا يتعشون فيـه .. 


dano_selo 
عرض ملفه الشخصي 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى dano_selo 
البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات بواسطة dano_selo 

06-11-2006, 05:11 PM #132 
dano_selo 
عضو مميز ومحترف


المشاركات: 1,005 خالد وغلا كانوا يتمشون فالشانزلزيـه والمدينه منوره والجو حلووو 

كل شي فيها ينبض بالحياه والحرمه 

قعدوا فكافيه يتريقون ,, 

خالد وهو يشرب الـ ( بلاك كووفي) 

خالد : جيتي باريس من قبل؟؟ 

غلا : أي بس ماشفتها 

خالد : متى ؟ 

غلا بخجل : جيت اجهز من هني 

خالد : اااهـا .. 

غلا : وين بنروح اليوم ؟

خالد : اممممم اليوم بيجي المترجم اظن بنروح لنهر السين ومنطقة الحي اللاتيني << ووهو شاق حلجه 

غلا تبتسم : ااااااها 

خالد : ااها .! 

غلا : ههه لاتكفى ردينا ؟؟ 

خالد : هههههههههههههههههههه 

خلصوا ريوقهم وقامو يتمشون ويشترون اشيا 

طلع خالد من المحل وطلعت وراه غلا جات جنبه مسك يدها وتمو يتمشون 

وغلا مستحيه منه ومن نظرات العالم كلها 

خالد يأشر بيده : شوفي غلا ,, 

غلا : وااو شنو هاي ؟

خالد : أظن هاي قوس النصر .. 

غلا : الله حلووو وايد 

خالد طالعها وابتسم 

خالد : نظاااراتهم ياشيييخ

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه لااا لاتعيب عاد

خالد : هههههه ماعيب والله 

غلا فصختها : زين جذي

خالد : أي عيونج احلى 

غلا ردت لبستها وابتسممت بقو

خالد : أي لين ماينشق حلجج 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد : انتي صج حد يدلدغج غلا ؟ 

غلاا : لا ؟

خالد : من زمان كله تظحكين 

غلا سكتت وماردت خالد مشى معاها ووصلوا لين السياره اتصل على الفندق وراحو جابو المترجم 

راحو للنهر وشاافوه خالد جن جنونه على النهر خخخ 

كانت هالمنطقه متركزه فيها كثير من المطاعم والكافيهات 

لمن وصلوا كان على الغدا تغدوا وخلصوا وقامو .. 

أمجد فالسياره كان قاعد جدام وخالد وغلا ورا .. 

أمجد : أي سيدنا لوين هنروح ؟

خالد : والله على كيفك احنا هذي اول زياره لنا وين حاب تودينا 

أمجد كان راعي قرقه وهذرة 

أمجد : أي تاججج راسي رح وديكن اليوم من بعد ماخلصنا من هالمشوار الأمور للنهر

هنروح لساحة الكونكورد انتو شفتوا أديش حلو النهر والمطاعم وخلافووو 

(( غلا زهقت وراسها انبط منه حطت راسها فيها النوده على جتف خالد .. )) 

هونيك رح تشوفو مسله مصريه بالساحه .......... وتم يشرح ويشرح ويشرح ويهذر 

وغلا وخالد تسندروااااا 

خالد دخن وغلا قامت من على جتفه لما دخن 

سكت امجد وقعد يهذر مع السواق 

خالد يهمس لها : شفيج غلا ؟ 

غلا بعصبيه هاديه : مافيني شي 

خالد : شلون مافيج ؟

غلا : ماكو شي خالد 

خالد سكت عنها وكمل زقارته .. 

كان ريحة عطره صابغه بملابس غلا .. 

نزلوا للساحه يشوفونها والناس كانت متجمعه .. 

غلا قربت منها وحده وسلمت عليها وبعد خالد عنهم 

كانت وحده من رفيجات غلا .. 

راحت عنها غلا وردت لخالد وخالد كان يطالعها 

خالد : ياهلااااااا 

غلا : هههههههه 

خالد : من هذي؟

غلا : رفيجتي من الثنويه 

خالد : اااها 

سكتوا وتمو يشوفون 

غلا : آآي بتنكسر رقبتي طويله حيل ههههه 

خالد : ههههههه مساكين القصار ترا 

غلا : هههههههههههه ويييييييي خف علينا يا طويل 

خالد : حمدلله طويل وافتخر ههههههههههههههههه شعندددده !

غلا : ههههههههههههه اشك فعقلك ياولد عمي

خالد : ليش بالله شايفتني قاضب قيتار وناكش شعري ومبهدل روحي واطامر؟ ؟

غلا : هههههههه بسم الله شوي شوي علي اتغشمر والله

خالد : يلا يلا ماعندنا بنات يعرفون الغشمره

غلا تقرب منه : احلف خالد

خالد : ها ، لا جذاب

غلا لفت عنه وهي مبتسمه .. 

خلصوا من هالطلعه على العشاا وردوا للفندق .. 

غلا دخلت الغرفه وقطت روحها على السرير تعباااااااانه 

خالد جا وقعد وهي منسدحه 

كانت قاطه شيلتها وناثره شعرها وتلعب بالعضاضه .. 

خالد : هااا تعبتي !

غلا : هههههههههه يعني 

خالد : هههههه حقج علي الطلعه كانت متعبه وماقلت لج

غلا : يوه وانت تحب تتعذر يعني


خالد : شسوي !

غلا : لاتسوي شي 

خالد : ههههههههه حلفي 

غلا بدلع : خااااااااااااااااااااالد .. 

خالد : ياربي ، روح خاااااالد والله

غلا فتحت عينها وقامت 

خالد حس ان غلا متظايقه لكلامه اللي يقوله بس هو شيسوي لسانه ماخذ على هالأسلوب

والله مو بقصد اقولها والله بكيفه لساني هذا 

غلا طلعت وهي لابسه قميص نوم عنااابي طويل بس بدون جم من فوق .. 

خالد كان مبدل ولابس بجامه سودا ومخلي كم زرار من فوق مفتوحين ويلعب بالموبايل<< شعندك!

غلا انصدمت شنو محلو خالد بالأسوووود اف 

خالد حط الجهاز وقعد يغني بصوت واطي وغلا تفجج شعرها لانه شارت فيه العضاضه بطرفه .. 

خالد بصوت واطي : 

في عيني اليمنى من الورد بستان
وفي عيني اليسرى عجاج النسنِِِِِِ
تهزمنــي النجلا وانا ند فرسان
واخفي طعوني والمحبه تبينِِ

غلا : شتقول؟

خالد بخرعه : ماقلت شي والله !

غلا : تقول نجلا؟

خالد : ههههههههه اغني

غلا وهي متخصره : ياسلام من نجلا انشالله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللي تغني عليها 

خالد عدل قعدته ومسك يدها وقعدها وغني بصوته الحلو .. 

يغني : تهزمنــي النجلا وانا ند فرسان
واخفي طعوني والمحبه تبينِِ

خالد : ها عرفتي من نجلا ؟ 

غلا تطقه بخفيف بالمشط : عبالي بعد

خالد لما وقفت عنه غلا انسدح وهو راد يده على راسه والثانيه يدق فيها شفته 

خالد : تغارين علي غلا ؟؟؟ 

غلا دق قلبها كل شي الا هالسؤال ماعرف شقول وااي فشيله اف اف شسوي شهالحريقه ياعالم 

غلا : هلا ؟

خالد : تغارين علي؟؟

غلا بخجل :. مو ريلي؟

خالد : بلا ريلج وولد عمج 

غلا : شلون ماغار ؟

خالد : من نجلا؟؟؟ 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد يغني : 

البارحه مريـــت
في أحلى الفصول
صيف وشتا 
وناظرتهـــا
وقلبي يقول هذي العيون (يأشر على عيون غلا)
إلـى متى ؟؟ .. 
حبيبتي ياكثرها عيونك على هالليل
وان ما التفت اشوفها..!
ياحبيبتي يااازينها عيووووووونك ورى هالليل
سحرني برق سيوووفها

غلا فهمت قصده : صج عاد !

خالد : هههههههههههه

بعد صمت 

خالد : ترا صج غلا تعجبني عيونج

غلا وهي مستحيه : ليش

خالد : انا من زمان احس اللي مثل عينج ، مادري شلون؟؟ نظراتها غير محد عنده مثلها

غلا : ياسلااام 

خالد : والله جد وايد حلوين ماشالله 

غلا : هههههههههههه خااااالد تتطنز ؟؟؟؟؟ 

خالد : لا وربـي 

غلا : =) 
خالد : اف سفري ورى عيونك تعــــــب ( وهو يتل قميص بجامته ويرده) 

غلا : شوي شوي على روحك خالد 

خالد : هههههههههههههههه 

تمو يسولفون وبعدها قاالوا للمترجم انهم بيتمون بالفندق

ويتعشون فيه ويطلعون يتمشون ويردون 


فقطر .. 

عمر كان منسدح على كراسي الشاليه بره وربعه يشوون وواحد يولع جراخي

مر عليه طيف غلا وقام متخرع من اللي شافه 

غلا ؟؟ جات علي؟ 

ليش طريت عليها وهي مع خالد ؟؟ 

آآخ أكيد حبيتها ياخوي 

ااخ ياقلبي حساايف ياغلا ظعتي مني 

غلا تنحب بسررعه 

إيه الله يهنيكم انشالله 

انا ليش ماتصل لخالد ؟ 

اذا ماتصلت بيظن اني زعلان ويمكن يفكر بشي غير 

وينكدون على بعض شهر عسلهم .. 

مسك موبايله واتصل 

خالد وهو كأنه كان يظحك وسكت .. 

خالد : هلا والله والف غلا بالغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي حبيب قلبي

عمر بحزن بس غيرها : هلا والله هلا بالمعرس 

خالد : يابعد عمري شخبارك؟ شمسوي زين طرينا عليك بس

عمر : متى رحتوا لاجل تطرون بس؟؟؟ 

خالد : ياويلي انا شهالحب شهالحب ؟

عمر : هههههه والله اشتقت لك ياخالد شمسوي شخبارك وشخبار العروس؟

خالد : الله يسلمك كلنا بخير انت شلونك شمسوي انشالله طيب

عمر : بسماع صوتك ياخوي .. 

خالد : الله يخليك انشالله ، ها مطول بالشهاليهات شكلك 

غلا كانت حذا خالد ،، وحست انه عمر .: قعدت تلعب بالمخده تلهي قلبها لانه حرام 

هي على ذمة واحد ومو حلوه اصلآ .. 

عمر : والله شنسوي تغيير المدِينه مللللللللللل ياخوي مُمله مافي غير هالمجمعات 

خالد : يابعد هلي والله ، خلاص يالشيخ مانطول عليك 

عمر : يالله وانت بعد مانطول عليك دير بالك على روحك ومرتك 

خالد : لاتوصي وانت هم تحمل بروحك وعن السرررعه 

عمر : انشالله ، يالله الله وياك*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : فمان الله .. 

سكر خالد وبارتباك .. : هاي عمر اخوي،، يحليله 

غلا بمرح : اا يحلييييله ، شخبارهم ؟

خالد : والله تمام 

غلا : = ) 

خالد : هاا ماتبين تتعشين ؟؟ 

غلا : ههههه عادي ، انت تبي؟

خالد : يس وانتي تبين 

غلا : هههههههههههههه . 

راحت غلا ولبست تنوره جينز وبلوزه من save the queen كلها اشيا ودانتيل والايد فرنسيه 

شكلها كان عجيييب تكحلت وحطت قلوس بيج وتعطرت وطلعت .. 

خالد كان لابس بنطلون جينز مايل للرصاصي وقميص أزرق تعطر وطلع .. 

غلا ( اللللللللللاي روعه ) : ها خلصت ؟

خالد : أي ، يلا مشينا؟

غلا تاخذ شنطتها : يلا 

طلعت وطلع خالد وراها يسكر الباب .. 

مشوا لين اللفت وركبوا كانو بس هم اللي يمشون 

انفتح باب اللفت وكانت ضبة عرب وشباب .. 

جدم خالد على غلا وهي وراه ماسك يدها وتطوف معااه 

كان المكان زحمممممه شكلهم الناس توهم واصلين 

قعدوا فالمطعم والمطعم هم كان زحمـــــه ومليان عرب.. 

خالد : شكلهم توهم واصله طيارتهم .. 

غلا : أي تصدق لان زحمه مو طبيعيه .. 

خالد : تقولين ببلاد عرب مو بفرنساا !! 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد : والله مالقيتوا غير فرنسا 

غلا : ياسلام 

خالد : يخربون علينا ( يغمز لها ) 

غلا : خالــــــــــــد .. 

خالد حط يده على حلجه : سكتنااااااا يباااااا .. 

غلا : ههههههههه 

وجابو المنيو طلبو وقعدوا ينطرون أكلهم .. 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.* .*.*.

احنا ماتكلمنا عن خطبة العم ( سعــد ) و معشوقته ( عليــا ) ..::.. 

سعد كلم امه وكلموا أهل عليا بالكويت ووافقوا خطبوها رسمي 

وقررو يسوون حفلة الملجه بردة خالد وغلا من السفر

عشان ماياكلون عنهم الجو ولا الونااسه .. 

سعد كان رجال وسيم اسمر مو طويل وايد ولاقصير متوسط طوله .. 

شعره أسووود وعيونه حلوه وسيعــه العايله كلها متوارثه الغمازات خخخ .. 

وعليا كانت أجمل وأجمل كانت بيضا بس مو حيل وشعرهاا دجااا من حلاته ..

كانت العايله كلها تعرف ان شعر عليا احلى بألف مره من شعور كل البنات .. 

كانت عيونها لوزيـه ولونها فاتح وشفايفها وررررررديه مثل خدودها .. 

حبت سعد من يوم كانوا صغار لكن ماكانت تقعد معاه ولاشي .. 


.* اليوم الثانــــــــــي *.

بعد صلاة المغرب الكآبه كانت عامه بيت العم سعود 

لطيفه كانت قاعده تحاجي اختها بالتليفون وعمر بداره .. 

كان قاعد ماسك قلم ويرسم على الجلاد البني < أظن الكل يعرفه 

البني الورق قديم حيل هوو .. 

المهم .. 

كان مشغل ويغني مع المغني .. 

لا تحدد لي مراحــل لاا 
ياتجيني حُــــــــب
ياتودعنــــي
راحـــل 
هذي ورده للهوى 
وهذي جروحك
عطني روحي سيدي
او خذها روحك .. 
وشبقى ضاعت سنينـي
يابعـد قلبي وعينـي

عمر بس سمع اخر مقطع سكت وتم يسمعه وحط راسه يصيييح

مايعرف من شنو ؟؟ 

انه خسر غلا؟؟

ولا انه تم وحيد جنه متغرب !!

لا تترد في غرامي
ابتسامي دمـع
وسكوتي كلامـي

آآآآخ ياربي والله تعبااااااااااان تعبااان حيل تعبان 

متى ارتاااااااااح 

خلاص روحي طلعت منييي 

دخل وغسل ويهه بماي بارد حيل عشان يصحصح وينسى همه 

طلع الشريط وحذفه وحط قرآن .. 

تم منسدح وهو يسمع ويستغفر الله .. 

خذته النومه وغمض جفونه وارتـــــــــــــــاح ..
قام بعد ساعه بالظبط وهو يحس انه شبع نووم 

قام مرتـاح يحس براحه حلوه فيه .. 

يبي ياكل كل شي خخخ 

نزل وشاف أمه .. 

عمر من غير مايطالعها : السلام عليكم

لطيفه : وعليكم السلام ،، وين رايح ؟؟ 

عمر : بطلع ويارفيجي .. 

لطيفه : وين؟؟ 

عمر : بندور ونتعشى ونرد 

لطيفه : لا تتأخر 

عمر : انشالله 

الكلام يدور وعمر ماسك باب الصاله بيطلع مايشوف امه يطالع سيده 

لطيفه : عندك فلوس؟؟ 

عمر : حمدلله ، يلا سلام 

وطلع 

لطيفه قعدت على الكرسي 

اففف ياربي لو يصير ارجع الوقت .. 

انا خسرت ولدي خسرتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 

شلون ارجعه ؟ شلووووووون 

ولدي من شكله تعبان وعيونه بدت تروح منه 

شسوي ياربي شسوي اففف 

غلا وهي مستحييييييييه شلون جاتني الجراائه ؟ وطالعت الارض .. 

غلا : عاد خاااااالد 

خالد : ههههههههههه والله احبج 

غلا : بس لايشكون فينا الناس 

خالد : ابيهم يشكون اناااااااا

غلا : عااااااااااااااااااااد 

خالد : لاتتدلعين جدامي ترا انا ضعيف جدام هالاشيا

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## دمعة الروح

ووووووووووين باقي القصة وين بسرعة

----------


## وعود

*مر على كلامنا يومين 

غلا** وخالد كنسلوا الهني مون وخلوه شهر ونص بفرنسا بس 

عجبتهم موت .. 

راحوا لساحة الكونكورد .. 

خالد كان واقف وهو متونس عليها 

مشى هو وغلا وقعدوا فكافيه .. 

غلا** طلبت فدج كيك وخالد طلب تراميسو 

قعدوا ياكلونها وفجأه السما ظلمت وارعدت 

غلا** طار قلبها هي موتها البرق والرعد تموت خوف من صوتهم 

تحس نبضها يوقف من الخرعه 

خالد انتبه لها لانها شهقت 

خالد : شكلها بتمطر

غلا** : وييي احنا بعاد عن الفندق

خالد : شنسوي ؟

غلا** : مادري بس نرد خالد الله يخليك

خالد : ليش

غلا** ماتبي تبين انها متخرعه : ها عشان المطر ومب زين

خالد يبي يطفرها : لايبا حلاتها تحت المطر ، ايبااا والرعود ياسلاام

غلا** عيونها انترست دموع : الله يخليك خالد انا اخاف

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه هههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ههههههههههه

غلا** انصدمت : ماقلت نكته ؟

خالد : ههههههه رعد يخوفج ؟

غلا : لا** عادي نقعد خلاص

خالد :يلا غلا** بتزعلين ؟

غلا : لا** مازعلت عادي والله =) 

خالد : حيااااااااااااااتي

غلا** تلف عنه وعيونها تقطر 

خالد : غلاا شفييييييج من صجج بتصيحين لايشوفونا العالم 

غلا** : صج هامك كلام العالم 

خالد : حياتي انتي

غلا** : برد الفندق

خالد وهو يحط الفلوس : زين زين بنرد لاتسوين لنا اعصار كفايه المطر

غلا** تطق بريلها على الارض..

قام خالد هو وغلا بعد ماقرب لهم الدريول السياره لاقرب حد

كانو صاخين واخرتها لقط الدريول قناة سوا .. 


قول آميــــــن
عساك تحبني 
وتموت فيني
قول آميـــن
عسى ايدينك 
ماتفارق ايديني


خالد مسك يد غلا** : مب قايله آمين انشالله ؟؟ 

غلا** بصوت واطي : ليش؟

خالد : عساك تحبني وتموت فييني

غلا** تحط راسها على جتفه .. 

خالد : بتنامين عمري؟

غلا** : راسي مادري شالسالفه

خالد : كله مني سهرناج امس 

غلا** : هههههه شدعوى 

وصلوا للفندق كان المطر شوي خاف رذاذ بس شوي قوي 

خالد وهم يمسح بابهامه وهو شابك بيد غلا** ،، على يدها .. 

خالد : غلا** ،، غلاي ، غلاا قومي 

غلا** فتحت عينها وهي مفتشششله حدهااااااا

خالد : يلا ياحلو وصلنا 

غلا** ابتسمت له ونزل خالد قبلها وغلا بعده وهو ماسك يدها ينزلها 

وصلوا للفندق وسيده للسويت 

غلا** كانت متجمده بس ماقالت لخالد دخل خالد يتسبح وغلا بدلت ملابسها

وتلحفت تدفي روحها 

خالد فتح باب الحماام ينادي غلا** 

خالد : غلاااااااااااا

غلا** نطت : هلاااااااا ،، (راحت له) ، نعم خالد؟؟

خالد : شربت الشامبو ههه قصدي خلص 

غلا** : هههههههههههههههههههههههه ماكو غيره شنسوي

خالد : وااااااي وشعري << يقلد عليها 

غلا** : هههههههههههههه مادري بشوفلك صبر 

راحت غلا** نبشت بشنطتها لقت شامبو 

غلا** باب الحمام وانفتح هيييييييييي 

ردت على ورا عند لفة الحمام 

غلا** وهي تتراقل : خخـ ... خاالد !

خالد من ورا الباب مد يده : ثانكيوووووو غلويه . 

غلا** قعدت على السوفا وهي تلعب بشعرها وتطالع التلفزيون 

طلع خالد بروبه ماعطي غلا** ظهره 

لبس قميص بجامته لانه نساه .. 

لف عليها وهو يسكر أزرته 

خالد : ها غلا** تبين عشا؟؟

غلا** وهي ماسكه بطنها : ياااااااااااااريت صرت ماشبع 

خالد: ههههههه احسن والله 

غلا** : هههههههه بس عفيه مالي خلق البس وانزل

غلا** : هههههههه بس عفيه مالي خلق البس وانزل

خالد : من قال اانا لي خلق هههههههههههههههههههههه 

غلا** : ههههههههههههههههههههه ،، خلاص عيل نطلب؟؟ 

خالد اوكيه راح وقعد حذا غلا** لاصق فيها حيل 

اتصل خالد وطلب 

طلب هو ستيك وغلا شوربه وجكن ونقز .. 

خالد لما سكر لف على غلا** وهو مرجع راسه على ورا 

غلا** وهي مستحيه : يه!
خالد : يه انتي

غلا** : خالد لاتطالعني جذي 

خالد يمثل بيده على راسه : كـــيـــفـــي 

غلا** لفت عنه وخالد جرها وحطها على صدره

غلا** بتقوم .. 

خالد يمسكها : ولا حركـه 

غلا** كانت ميته تحس ويهها محترق حاااااااااااااااااااار 

وخالد قاعد يلعب فشعرها .. 

قعدوا يمكن ربع ساعه وهم فهالحال 

كم سؤال ويردون بهمس 

رن الجرس الروم سيرفس جايبين العشا .. 

وخرها خالد شوي شوي عن صدره وقام فتح الباب ووقع ودخلوا العشا غلا** دخلت الحمام 

يوم فتح الباب تبي تغسل يدها .. 

طلعت ومولعين شمعتين غلا** ظحكت عليهم 

خالد : شرااااااااايج

غلا** : ههه روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــه 

خالد شق حلجه : تسلميييييييين (وهو يعدل بجامته *) 

غلا** : هههههههههههههه يعني انت مسوي العشا ؟


خالد : عبالج ؟

غلا** : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وقعدوا يتعشون 

خالد : ها ماولهتي على قطر؟

غلا** : مووووووووووت 

خالد : خلاص نرد باجر؟؟ 

غلا** انصدمت : باجر !!! 

خالد : مو ولهتييي مووووووووووت << يقلدها 

غلا** : ههههههههههههههه ،، خاااااااااااااااااااالد 

خالد : يلا يلا هذا وانتي وياي تقولين جي عيل من وراي شنو 

غلا** : ههههههههههه بسم الله شقلت انا ؟

خالد : زعلـت اناا

غلا** تطالعه بنص عيونها : خالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد << بدلـع

خالد : هااااااااااااا 


غلا** : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عااااد


خالد : ههههههههه زين زين لاتجنين علينا 

غلا** : هههههههههههههههههههه ماعليييه 

خالد: ماعليه 

غلا** رفعت حاجب وقعدت تكمل عشاها .. 

خالد : غلا** ، ترا باجر بنطلع من وهل .. 

غلا** : ليش؟؟ 

خالد : بنروح جزيرة لاسيتيه .. 

غلا** : ااااااها 

خالد : =) 

خلصوا عشاهم وقعدوا .. 

خالد : ماتبين ننزل شي ؟؟ 

غلا** : امممممم ،، براحتك .. 

خالد : انتي شتبين ؟ 

غلا** : عادي ..

خالد : ننزل تحت نتمشى ؟؟

غلا** : اوكـــي 

خالد : يلا انطرج تلبسين عيل .. 

غلا** : وانت ؟

خالد : انا دقايق واجهز 

غلا** : وانا دقيقه 

خالد : هههههههههههههههههههههه

*****************

----------


## وعود

غلا ظحكت وخذت ملابسها ودخلت الحمام غسلت ولبست 

كحلت عينها بالخفييف وحكته على الاطراف حطت قلوس وردي مايل للأورنج 

كانت لابسه تنوره بيج فاتحه فيها وردي برتقالي غامق مع الوردي وبلوزه ستايل الجاكيت 

فيها بروش شرايط ولولو وجذي .. 

لفت شيلتها وتعطرت وطلعت 

خالد كان لابس بنطلون ترابي وبلوزه سودا .. 

لبس الجاكيت وطلعوا .. 

قعدوا يتمشون فالفندق ويشووفون المحلات .. 

دخلوا محل فيه ملابس وعطورات ومكياج وكلـه .. 

خالد : هذا مايصلح لخلود ؟

غلا تشوف كان شايل قطوه صغيره 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه اييي تشبهه حتى 

خالد : هههههههههههه شفتي شلون 

راحو لسكشن فيه ساعات 

خالد كان شوي بعيد لزقت فيه وحده تشممه العطر 

غلا أشرت على الساعه وطلعوها لها .. 

كانت ماركة Agnier . 

غلا : خالــــد! 

خالد اخيرآ شرد منها : عيوووووونه انتي

غلا : حلوه؟؟ 

خالد يشوف الساعه ماسكتها غلا 

خالد : لا .. 

غلا : ليش؟ 

خالد خذها ولبسها غلا 

خالد : وااااو جذي حلووووووووه 

غلا استحت وافتشلت : عاد خالد 

خالد : والله كيفج جذي عاجبتني 

غلا تطالعه بنظرات 

قرب منها خالد حييييييييل وراح لاذنها : احبج غلاغلا تدودهت !!

خالد؟؟ 

يحبني؟؟؟ 

هااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟

فصخها خالد الساعه وقال لها تلفها انهم بيخاذونها .. 

مشوا عن هالسكشن وهو ماسك فيد غلا 

واللي تبيع مستانسه عليهم خخخ ..

راح خالد قعدوا يشوفون شي لامه .. 

رش له البياع عطر رجالي 

راح يشممه غلا وهو مرشووش على يده 

غلا : الله ، حلوه 

خالد : آآ عيني فعينج 

غلا : ههههههههههه والله حلوه 

خالد : ههههههههههههههه 

غلا : شوف هاي لخالتي 

كانت شغابه فيها كم فص حمر 

خالد : امممممم ماعرف ، هاي شغلتج لوسمحتي 

غلا : ههههههه ابي رايك 

خالد : مو انتي مختارتها ، يبا من غير ماشوفها حلوه 

غلا ابتسمت له وقعدت تشوف الباقي 

الشغابه احلى شي خذوها وردوا للغرفه ..

----------


## وعود

*.* اليــــــــوم الثــــــــــاني *.


قامت غلا** وخالد تسع ونص تقريبآ 

غلا** قامت قبله 

تجادل خالد : قوووم خالد 

خالد يمثل: عفييه خمس دقايق بعد 

غلا** : حبيبي يلااااااااااااا 

خالد : بناااااام 

غلا** : بتقوم ولا اروح عنك

خالد نقز لها : انتي جربي 

غلا** : ههههههههههههههههههههه يلا قوم 

خالد : كاني قمت 

غلا** : عطني ملابسك قبل 

خالد : انتي شوفي لي ملابسي 

غلا** : أكيد؟؟ 

خالد : اكيدين 

دخل خالد الحمام وتمت غلا** تشوف ملابسه 

اول مره تنقي ملابس لرجال كانت يمكن تاخذ لعمها بس جذي بسرعه ماتختار او شي .. 

اذا معروض خذته والاغلب تاخذ له اشيا مو ملابس .!!!!. 

طلعت له بنطلون جينز وتيشيرت بيج وعليه مثل طبعة جريده بالأسود .. 

وهي لبست بنطلون جينز وعليه قميص طويل من الشيفون 

ينلبس تحته بدي بكم طويل ابيض لانه هو كمه طويل 

لونه السكري والورود حمر ومفتوح من الجنبنين

الورد يكثر على الكم والفتحات وخفييف على باجي القطعه.

خطت الكحله وفحمتهم حطت روج بيج وعليه لمعه مائيه .. 

رشت عطر بالياسمين ريحته تجنن** ..

خذت ملابس خالد وسوتهم وحطتهم على السرير .. 

طلع خالد وهو متسبح وينشف شعره 

خالد وهو مبتســـــــــــــم : صــبــاح الـخــيــر 

غلا** =) : صبااااح النوررر .. 

خالد : الله الله كل هالكشخه للطلعه !

غلا** : ههههههه 
قعد خالد يلبس غلا** لين الحين مالفت شيلتها ..

غلا** : ماتبي تتريق ؟؟ 

خالد : امممم ننزل نتريق 

غلا** : براحتك .. 

خالد : يلا يبا انا خلصت .. 

غلا** وانا بعد .. 

لمت شعرها ورفعته ولبست شيلتها وخذت شنطتها 

وطلعت ....

تريقوا وطلعوا للسياره .. 

وبعد ساعه وصلوا 

نزلوا وشافو الناس والهيله 

ركبوا بالقارب وشافو الجزيره .. 

كان شكلها شكل مركب ..

غلا** : خالــــد


خالد لف لها : ياعيون خالد 

غلا** : مونمارتر 

خالد : هههههههههههههههه كموستكا

غلا** : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههه شنو مامدحتيني ؟

غلا : هههههههههه ، لا** هذي قريه فهضبه امس شفت حاطين عنها 

خالد : هههههههههههههههههههه أي رقعي 

غلا** : ههههههه ، والله 


بعد صمت 


على البال كل التفاصيل
على البال وأحلى التفاصيل 
والحل والترحاال والنار والهيل 
والقمره للي نورت ليل ورا ليل
والنظره المكسوره
والبسمه المقهوره
والخطوه المغروووره
واحلى المواويل
غلا** : بفرنسا وهيل ياربي عليك 

يلف لغلا وهو منزل راسه وماسك يده رفع عينه وقال .. : 

* دايـــم علـــى البــــال *



غلا** : ههههههههههه حيااااااااتي والله 

خالد : شكرآ جزيلآ ، لاداعي 

غلا** : ههههههههههههههههه 


بعد ماخلصت رحلتهم راحو لمطعم ايطالي وقعدوا فيه 

تعشوا وطلعوا منه راحوا لمول وبعدها ردوا للفندق .. 

اليوم الثاني ماطلعوا واكتفوا برحله لساحة فوغ 

وتمشوا بقلب باريس والشانزلزيه .. 














عمر كان بداره ومنسدح على فراشه 

متظااااااايق حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

تعبــــــــــان

يحس بموته قريـــب

ياربي انا حاولت انسى وحاولت اسهى ماقدرررررررررت 

افف شسوي 

بعد ماصحى من النوم راح لمجلس رفيجه وهم منثرين كل واحد بصوب

واحد يلعب سوني 

واحد يلعب ورق مع الثاني

واحد يسولف 

عمر منسدح بعيد وهو مشغل الاغنيه ويغني 


وركضوا له 

تركـي: شفيك عمر ششفيك؟؟ 

عمر : مااااااااشوف شي عينيييييييييييي

شاله تركي هو وربعه بسرعه وللمستشفىى 

قعد تركي يرنرن لبيت عمر محد يشيله قعدوا يدورون فجهازه لقوا رقم ابوه 

واخيرآ رد 

تركي : عمي ،،عمي سعود 

سعود : هلا يبا ، وينك ياعمر

تركي : عمي انا تركي رفيجه احنا فالمستشفى تعال لنا
سعود : ها ليش شصاير 
تركي : عمي انت تعال وتعرف 
سعود أي مستشفى زين ؟؟ 
تركي : مستشفى ****** 
سعود : يلا يلا 
سكر سعود وبسسرررررررررررررررعه للمستشفى .. 
بعد ساعه ونص من الفحوص والدكاتره رايحه جايه .. 
رربع عمر كانو تارسين الممر يجون حوالي 10 شبباب وسعود وياهم 11 
الدكتور تخرع لما شافهم 
الدكتور : كل هذول اخوانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
سعود : لا** يايبا هذول ربعه انا ابوه ، شفيه عمر ؟ 
الدكتور دخل سعود الغرفه .. 
وطمن ربعه ان عمر مافيه شي .. 
الدكتور : انتو شلون اهملتو ولدكم لهالدرجه؟؟ 
سعود : خير يادكتور شصاير؟
الدكتور : خلاص النظر صار ظعيف جدآ عنده
سعود : انت شتقول شلون ظعيف ولدي توه باول عمره 
الدكتور : يبدو انه يواجه شي صعيب لان كمية الدموع اللي طلعت من عينه سببت له بالاول حرقه 
وبالتالي زادت والحين عينه بدى نظرها يظعف يعني احتمال بعد كم سنه ولدكم يصير كفيف 
سعود انصدم : ولدددي انااا؟؟
الدكتور : والله هذي كتبة ربك .! 
سعود : أي علاج أي حل 
الدكتور فات الأواان
سعود وكأن شي ثجيل طاح على راسه : انتو شتقولون؟ عمر ولدي!!!!! 
طلع سعود من غرفة الدكتور وهو كأنه منشل من الخبر 
رن تليفونه ورفعه شاف خالد 
خالد : هلا والله هلا بالغالي هلا بتاااج راسي 
سعود : هلا خالد 
خالد تخرع : شفيك يبا؟؟
سعود : لا** يابوك مافييني 
خالد : يبا شفيكم لاتخرعني شصاير ؟ عمر صار فيه شي؟ امي؟ تكلم يبا 
غلا** تخرعت وشبصت بجتف خالد تتسمع 
سعود : مافينا شي انتوا شلونكم شمسوين ؟ غلا** شخبارها؟؟
خالد : كلنا طيبين انتو شمسوين؟؟
سعود : انا بخير وكلنا بخير يسلمون عليك وايد وايد 
خالد : الله يسلمهم وينك يبا؟ 
سعود : بالشركه يايبا شوي وراد البيت 
خالد : خلاص يبا سلم عليهم عيل 
سعود : يوصل دير بالك على نفسك ومرتك 
خالد : انشالله ، فمان الله 
سعود : الله يحفظك ،، مع السلامه .. 
غلا** : شصاير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
خالد بحيره : والله مادري ياغلا ، ابوي من صوته مبين فيه شي 
بس يقول مافيه شي 
غلا** تمسح على ظهر خالد : يمكن صاج انت بس تبي تهم روحك 
خالد : ماظن من صوته مبين 
غلا** : ماعليك لو فيه شي قال لك 
خالد سكت وماتكلم بعد ... 
غلا** : خالــــــــــــــــد ماكو شي صدقني 
خالد : انشالله .. 
غلا** ابتسمت له وهو بعد بس بخوف 
.* اليـوم الثـانـي *. 
لبست غلا** بنطلون جينز قصته وسيعه مع تيشيرت وردي أسود 
وخالد بنطلون اسود وتيشيرت اسود والازره تلممممع .. 
كان شكلهم كلاسييييك حيـل 
لبست غلا** شيله سوده فيها على الاطراف رسمه فراشه .. 
طلعوا وركبوا السياره 
الطريق لهالقريه من شوارع ظيقه ومتعرجه.. 
كانت كلها رسامين لان المدينه كانت روعه جنـه 
كانو يرسمون ويبيعون لوحاتهم .. 
خالد وغلا كانو يمشون وهم شابكين بالاذرع .. 
غلا** نزلت يدها تستحي حيل من هالحركه ومسكت فيده بس .. 
قعدوا يتمشون وخالد ياكل عطته بياعه علج على شكل مصاصه 
غلا** ماخذتها عطاها خالد شوي وقعدوا يتمشون 
ويشوفون الرســــــــــم 
قعدوا على نفس الصخره كبيـــــــره .. 
خالد : 
انثري شعركِ حولي
هكذا يصبح موتي
مدهشـآ
غلا** : بسم الله لاتقول جي خاااااااااااااااالد
خالد : ههههه تخافين علي غلوي
غلا** : أي اخاف 
خالد : حلاتهم والله 
غلا** استحت تحسها وايد صغييييييره جدام خالد .. 
خالد راح ولف لغلا من وراها قرب منها حيل
ومسك كفوفها من وهو وراها ويهمس فاذنها .. 
انثري شعركي حولي
واحضنيني
ومعآ اخر ليل العمر نقضي
هكذا يصبح موتي مدهشآ 
عانقيني 
قبلي عيني 
وامضـــــي
غلا** ماتت من هالحركه شهالفششششيله انا ماقدر وااي والفرنسيين يطالعونهم
متونسسين وغلا مستحييييييييييه 
خالد يلفها عليه 
انا متعبٌ والعين تحتاج لغمضِِ 
غلا** بنعموه سكرت عينه باصابعها 
ومسكت يده وقعدوا يمشون 
خالد : افتح ؟ 
غلا** : ههههههههه افتح 
خالد : هههههههههه ااااااخ ياقلبي
غلا** : سلامتك من الاااااخ شفيك؟
خالد : قلبــي 
غلا** : شفيه قلبك؟
خالد يحط يدها على قلبه : تعب تعب
غلا** : سلاامته لي انا التعب مو هو
خالد : ياويلي ويلاااااااه ، شوي شوي علي 
غلا** : ههههه ، خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالد 
خالد وهو كل شوي يقرب : عيون خالد ، روح خالد ، نبض خالد ، غلا** خاااااااااااالد انتي
غلا** استحت ماتت منه (يحلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك) .. 
بالمستشفى 
وبغرفة الفحص
عمر كان لين الحين مطروح على الفراش 
عمر مااااااااات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليش خلوه كل هالمده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عمر فتح عينه الوسيعه وهو يرمش بقوه لان الضوو كان عليهم 

وخره بيده وهو يحس حرقه تاكل عينه ، رجع سكرها .. 

دخلت عليه النرس 

النرس : لا** غمض عينك ، بنحط لك عليهم كمادات 

عمر : مابي شي بطلع من هني

النرس : لاا لاياماما بلا لعب عيال يلا غمض 

عمر ( اففففففففففففففففف) ، غمض عينه 

وحطو له كمادات حرقت عييينه 

عمر : احححححححححيه شنو هاي شيلييه الله يهداج

النرس : استحمل شوي ، بيحرقك شوي 

عمر : اففففففففف 

النرس : ماعليه ، عد معاي لين الـ20

عمر بصوت واطي : داخل حضانه؟؟ 

النرس: عـد

عمر رضخ يده وقام يأشر 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 ، 9 ، 10 ................... الخ 

شالت الكمادات وشوي خافه عليه عينه 

النرس: شلونك الحين؟ تشوف عدل؟

عمر : يعني ، بس احس ظلام 

النرس تدودهت شتقول له ، تقول له النظر بدا يخف عندك؟؟

النرس : ماعليه ، تفضل ابوك بره ينطرك .. 

عمر يمشي شوي شوي 

طلع شاف ابوه .. 

فز له سعود ومسك فيه : ها يبا شلونك؟ احسن عينك؟؟

عمر : حمدلله .. 

سعود : تعورك؟

عمر : حمدلله مافيها شي يبا

سعود : حمدلله . 

عمر : خنرد البيت يبا 

سعود : انشالله يايبا بس اعطيهم حسابهم .. 

راح عمر وقعد على كراسي الانتظار .. 

ويحس ان قلبه مابقى منه شي متقطع .:. متقطع .. 

جاه ابوه وراحو للسياره ماكانت بعيده 

مشوا بالسياره ووصلوا للبيت .. 

عمر كان مايشوف عدل ومب عارف شالسالفه ..؟! 

عمر : يبا احس ماشوف عدل

سعود انصدم لا** مب هالسؤال : أ . أ ... أي يبا لازم نلبسك نظاره

عمر : وخييييه نظاره

سعود : أي يايبا مب تقول ماتشوف عدل ، خلاص نلبسك نظاره 

عمر ماقال شي ونزل للسياره .. 

شاف الحديقه ومشى 
*

----------


## وعود

*(( آآآآآآآآخ ليش جذي ؟ انا اتهيأ ولا صج؟ كل ممر بعمري بحياتي حتى فبيتي يذكرني فيها

لا** إلـه إلا الله ، انا وش لي ماشيلها من بالي؟ البنت صارة على ذمة ريال ( يظحك) اللي 

هو أخوي " خالـد " .. الله واكبر يالدنياااااا .. )) 

دخل البيت وامه كانت قاعده 

لطيفه قامت : هااااا يمه شلونك شفيها عينك

عمر من غير نفس ولاف وجهه : مافيني شي يمه ، طيب طيب ، بروح ارتااااح

لطيفه : تعورك ؟ 

عمر : يمه تكفيين بروح ارتاح مالي نفس لهالأسئله 

لطيفه هدته ومشى عمر وامه تشوفه 

ولدها ظعفاااااااااان حيل ظعفان 

عمر دخل دار خالد وقعد يشوفها اشتاق لاخوه 

موووت اشتقت لك ياخالد ، الله يهنيك انشالله 

انسدح على ظهره على سرير خالـد .. 

تذكر يوم كلمه عن غلا** .. ! 

ومرت عليه اللحظات جنها فلـم 



عمر دخل على خالد اللي كان بداره على النت ..

عمر : هاااا خالد .. مانمت !

خالد : لا** والله مافيني نوم 

عمر : اييه .!. 
خالد حط لاب توبه ستاند – باي وقعد لانه درى ان عمر فحجله كلام 

خالد وهو يظحك : هات هات شعندك قول

عمر : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : ها حبيب قلبي شفيك ؟

عمر : احبها خالد !

خالد : اولــه من هالمسكينه ؟

عمر : لا** جد خالد .. 

خالد : أمرك ،، قولي من ؟ غلا** صح ؟

عمر ينزل عينه فالارض : أي 

خالد : والله كنت داري طلعت مب سهل ياعمور ،، ههههه يحليلك والله ، والله وكبرت وقمت تحب 

عمر : احبها خااااااالد تعرف شنو يعني احبها من جاتنا وانا مننسف فوق لي تحت 

خالد : اف اف اف شغل عدل لاعبته فيك 

عمر يمسك قلبه : اااااااخ مسكين والله 
خالد : ههههههههه يحليلك والله ، عمور تحب ها 
عمر : أي والله وانا جيت اقولك ابيك توقف وياي بقول لامي وابوي وعمامي بعد النتايج واخطبها
خالد : من صجك عمر ؟عمر : إي خالد انا احبها وبخطبها لان حياتي بدون غلا** ولاشي ( يمثل بيده ) 
خالد : فكر عدل ياعمر ، البنت يتيمه 
عمر عوره قلبه : انا هالشي حببني فيها اكثر 
خالد : اللي تشوفه...
عمر دمعت عيونه غصبٍ علييه
يااه ، كلمات الدنيا كلها ماتوصف شعوري فذاك اليوم .. 
كنت فرحااااان طاير من فرحتي مستانس 
لكـــــــــــــــــــن !.!.!
الله يجازي اللي كان السبب
**
*

----------


## وعود

*مر على هالكلام 4 أسابيـع *. 


غلا وخالد كانوا بالطياره .. 

طيارتهم كانت بسما الدوحه تطير ، بتحط على الأرض 

غلا حست قلبها يدق وبطنها يعورهاااااااااااااا 

خالد كان ياكل اظافره .. 

خالد سواها لهم مفاجأه 

كانوا بيوصلون قطر الساعه 2 ونص .. 

ولما اتصل البيت 

قال للخدامه تقعد لهم لهالحزه وتخلي الباب الوراني مفتوح .. 

وصلوا ولقوا الباب مفتوح من ورا

غلا تكلمه بصوت واطي : شدعوى خالد حراميه

خالد : اووووووووووش سبرايس سبرايس 

غلا ظحكت وخالد يسكتها .. 

الخدامه قالت له انهم سوو لهم طابق خاص فيهم 

وخالد وغلا تفاجئوا بالسالفه المهم 

الخدامه والدريول قعدوا على أطراف اصابعهم ينقلون الشنط .. 


بعد ماخلصواا راح خالد شاف حد قاعد ولاشي فتح على عمر

لقاه نايم وامه وابوه بعد .. 

راح للدار وشاف غلا مبدله والشناط كلها على صوب

خالد قعد يتفرفر فالطابق يشوفه .. 

وبعدها راحوا ناموا .. 

قام خالد من الصبـــــح الساعه 6 

ودقر غلا بالغلط وقومها .. 

خالد بخوف : اسف اسف ماقصدت كملي نومتج

غلا : لا شدعوى ، خلاص شبعت نوم 

خالد : لالا ، نامي 

غلا : خلااااااااص نمت 

خالد : تكفين

غلا : اوص 

خالد : انتي اوص

غلا : ههههههههههه 

خالد يقرب منها .. 

غلا تصرقعت 

خالد بمكر : صباح الخير

غلا وهي مستحيه : صباح النووور 

خالد : ممكن نبدل عشان ننزل؟؟ 

غلا : ههههههه ننزل نتريق

خالد : بالمطعم هههههههههههههههههههه

غلا : ههههههه انشالله

راحو وبدلوا ملابسهم .. 

غلا شافت ولاشي يصلح حق الحين 

لبست جلابيه مغربيـه فنانه عنابيه وذهبيه 

وخالد كان يتسبح 

خطت الكحله وحطت مسكره ووصلت رموشها للسقف << ههه خوش تعبير ها

حطت روج وردي مايل للحمره عليه قلوس وشوية بلاشر .. 

لبست خاتم فيه عنابي مع دبلتها وساعه 

رفعت شعرها ولبست شيله فيها جوري عنابــي 

خالد طلع وهو محلق ومحدد القفل ومنعم شكله كان كوووووووووول

خالد طالعها وظحك

غلا : هههههه ، نعيمـــــــآ . 

خالد : هاهاها ، الله ينعم عليج 

غلا : كاهي ملابسك تنطرك 

خالد : على راسي والله 

غلا ابتسمت وقعدت على الكرسي 

خالد لبس ثوبه وكشخ بالغتره .. غلا قعدت تنبش باللي صافينه لها.. 

لقت دهن عود حطت منه 

وقرب منها خالد بيكلمها ، حطت له وخالد عجبته الريحه

خالد : الللللللله شهالزين

غلا : هههههههههههه 

خالد : يلا ننزل؟

غلا : يلا

خالد : اوف الريحه مو طبيعييه

غلا : ههههههههههههههه شدعوووى 

خالد : شدعوووى

غلا سكتت لان تدري خالد شبيسوي 

نزلوا وتريقوا وسمعوا صوت امهم وابوهم يقعدون عمر .. 

راحو انخشوا بالصاله الثانيه ..
قعد عمر مع امه وابوه وهو سرحان .. 
خالد عدل غترته وتنحنح 
خالد : السلااااااااااام عليهــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

عمر اللي نط على حيله ماصدق وامهم شهقت 

لطيفه : هييييييييييي خاااااااااااااالد!

سعود ظحك بس عمر (لاتعليق) . 

خالد سلم على ابوه بعدها امه ووصل لعمر ولمه 

خالد : هلا والله هلا بحبيب قلبي (يقوي من لمته وكانه يصاصره) وحشتنيييييييي حيل

عمر يتأتأ : أ ، و، وانت بعد ياخاااااااالد ولهت علييك حيل

خالد : ياااااااااااا بعد عمري والله 

عمر بحزن بس مخفيه : حمدلله على سلامتج يابنت عمي ( وهو شبه لاف عنها) 

غلا وهي منزله عينها : الله يسلمك 

قعدوا معاهم شوي وعمر معاهم بس منخش ، يتهرب مايبي حد يسأله شفيه 

لايشوفون غلا فعينه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

خالد : وشخبارك ياعمر شمسوي؟ 

عمر وهو منزل راسه : حمدلله طيب 

خالد : شخبار عينك؟

عمر : والله حمدلله زينه

سعود خاف لايقول شي عمر عن المستشفى ولا غيره 

قعدوا شوي واتصلت لطيفه تقول لهم ان خالد وغلا وصلوا .. 

لطيفه : شوف يمه اليوم بالليل بيت ابوك العود مسوين عشا لكم ، وباجر عشاكم فبيت هلي 

واللي عقيه عشاكم بنسوي فبيتنا

خالد : هههههه سوبر ستار يمه 

لطيفه : اقولك انا

خالد : ههههههههه انشالله

قعدت لطيفه وسولفوا مع بعض بعدها تغدوا وراحو يرتاحون..* 
*.* بعــد صــلاة العصـــر *. 

غلا طلت من الدريشه شافت خالد مع عمر موقفين يحاجون واحد 

رن موبايلها وشافت رقم عاليه 

غلا : هلالالالالالالالالالالالا والللللللللللللللللللله

عاليه : يالخاااااااااااااااااايسه من متى فقطر؟

غلا : فدددددددددديتج والله الفجر وصلنا

عاليه : في اختراع اسمه موبايل

غلا : حيااااااااااااتي انتي ، وحشتينيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييي موت

عاليه : وانا اكثر يالبليده

غلا : مالت عليج هاي دلع 

عاليه : ههههههههههههه فديتج والله ، شخبارج شخبار الهني مون ووووو 

غلا : أي أي كملي

عاليه : ههههههههههههه ها ها قصدي ريلج انا لاتفكرين بشي غلط خخخخ 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****‏*****ه ، كلنا بخير انتي شخبارج ؟ شخبار خالتي؟ 

عاليه : كلنا تمام الله يسلمج 

غلا : علوي شوفي عقب باجر مسوين عشا وانتي وخالتي اول المعزومات تراا 

عاليه : هههههه انشالله 

غلا : وراشد بعد ها ، لان قلت لخالد وقال عزميه


عاليه : اييوا ايوا 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه جب

عاليه : هههههههههههههه أي أي شعليج ، والله ترا سمعي ريلج حلو ههههههههههههه 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههه آه يالجلبه عينج على ريلي ها

عاليه : وييييي حبيبتي باجر اجيب لج اللي احسن منه

غلا وهي تظحك : وي وي شفيج 

عاليه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وانا شدراني بالله!

غلا : ههههههههههههههه ،، زين سمعي ضروري تجون فاهمه 

عاليه : انشالله ، غيرهم؟ 

غلا : فديتج والله ، يالله حياتي اخليج انا .. 

عاليه : اوووووكي ، كلميني لافظيني

غلا : انشالله ، ديري بالج على نفسج وسلمي على خالتي (بدخلة خالـد للدار ) 

عاليه : انشالله يلا مع السلامه 

غلا : مع السلامه .. 

وسكرت التليفون .. 

خالد علق غترته وحط القحفيه على التواليت 

غلا كانت قاعده بالكرسي اللي بصالتهم .. 

خالد : هاا غلا قمتي 

غلا : أي 

خالد : ها شبتسوين لعشا اليوم ؟ 

غلا : شبسوي؟

خالد : مادري ؟

غلا : ههههههه شبسوي يعني؟؟

خالد : بشوف شبتلبسين يعنيييييييييييييييييي فهميييييييييييييي 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه ،، مادري والله مااعرف

خالد : وعليه ماعندج وعليه

غلا : ويييييي خالد شفيك

خالد : مسكينه 

غلا : خاااااااااااالد

خالد : غلاا خالد انتي

غلا استحــــــــت وسكتت وحست جسمها يحر ، ، 

غلا : بقوم اشوف شلبس 

خالد : هاهاها عبالها بخليها وعليه

غلا : هههههههههههههه ادري بك

غلا كانت فاتحه الكبت وتطالع الملابس خالد ماقام قال بيشرب زقاره وبيقوم 

قعد يغني وهو قاعد على الكرسي وحاط ريله على الكرسي الصغير للرجل 


لقيت روحي بعد ماانا لقيتك
بعد اللقا ارجوك لالاتغيبِ
صعبٍ علي ابقى
وانا مانسيتك
احساسي كني بين ربعي غريبِ
كل ماتبي من عمري انا عطيتك
حتى الخفوق ينطق بكلمة حبيبي
حتى الخفوق ياغلا ينطق بكلمة حبيبـــــــــــــي


غلا : ههههههههههههه برافوووو 

خالد : هههههههههههههههههه شرايج ولا كاظم الساهر ها

غلا : لاااااا شجابه عندك اصلآ؟ 

خالد : والله ادري ياغلا

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه 

طلعت لبسه غلا توريها خالد كانت تنوره طويله سودا وفيها دانتيل ولمعه 

معاها بدي ستان دانتيل وفوقه بلوزه شيفون 

غلا : شرايك خالد؟؟؟ 

خالد : وااو ، حلو ياحلو

غلا : ماتحس كأيبه؟

خالد : امممممممم لا حلوه

غلا : امممممم ، عندي التايجر

خالد : لالالالالالالالالا التايجر لي انا بس

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه انشالله . 

خالد : عبالي 

غلا : يه 

خالد : زين لبسي كم طويل

غلا : خاالد بالبيت مو بره

خالد : اللي تشوفينه عمري

غلا ابتسمت وطلعت البدله 

وقعدت تشوف شيليق وياها وبعدين تذكرت

غلا : خاااااااااااااااااااااااالد 

خالد كان مدنع يجيب موبايله من تحت الطاوله ولما سمعها تنادي رفع راسه وطق

خالد : آآآآآي 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههه ، بسم الله (نزلت له) شفيك حبيبي ههههههههه 

خالد : يييييييييه تظحكين نسيت اني تحت (يحك راسه) آآي صدعت

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه آيه علييك

خالد : أي أي آيه عليك مثلي وذبحي قلبي

غلا : انااااااا؟

خالد : لاااااااا انااااا!

غلا : ههههههههه خااااااااااالد

خالد : نبــــــــــض خالد

غلا : شرايك ، ألبس طقم العرس ؟؟؟ 

خالد فتح عينه : بس!!!!!

غلا : لاااااااااا شدعوى مع فستان عادي يعني

خالد : اللي تشوفينه حبيبي 

غلا : زين وينه انت خذته قبل لانسافر

خالد : أي صح بس حاطه بداري اللي تحت 

غلا : اممم اوكي

خالد : انزل اجيبه لج ولايهمج

غلا ابتسمت له وخالد نزل

لقى عمر يتكلم فالموبايل ظحك له ودخل الدار فتح كبت مقفل 

وطلع شنطة العقد وخذها وياه 

عمر كان يتكلم وجنه يتنف من شعر لحيته 

شاف الطقم بيد خالد وسكت ظحك له وخالد ظرب له سلام خخخ 

وطلع للدار 

غلا كانت لابسه الفستان اللي بتلبسه اليوم تجربه كان حرير اسود عادي قصته مخصره

خالد وقف عند الباب

خالد : شنو ذي؟

غلا تخرعت : شنو خالد؟؟؟

خالد : لا غلا وايد حلو عليج تكفين

غلا : خالد لاتتطنز عاد

خالد : وغلاة غلاي والله ماتطنز

غلا استحت منه وسكتت وبعد شوي

غلا : زين جيب الطقم 

خالد : انشالله ، تفضلي مدام 

غلا جابت شعرها على جنب ونادت خالد 

خالد : سمـــــي يالغلا

غلا : ساعدني فيه حبيبـي

خالد :انشالله بس لااكسره (وهو يسكر) خبرج رقيق

غلا ماتت ظحك عليه : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد : ههههه والله 

سكره خالد وكانت غلا تلبس الشغابات وخلصت خالد راح للصاله وهي بالدار 

حطت قلوس لمعه وطلعت

غلا : شرايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خالد وقف وقرب منها ..

خالد : اغار عليج ترا

غلا استحت : خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالد 

خالد : عيووووونه انتي 

غلا : لاتكلمني جي استحي

خالد : اموت فالحيا والله

غلا : ............ 

خالد انحنى لها انه يبيها ترقص معاه 

غلا : خااااااااااااااااالد 

خالد ماسمع لها كلمه ورقصها بالسلو خخخخ 

خالد يغني :

انتي التي اسميتها تاج النسااء ،

اقســـــــي على قلبي ومزقيه لو اساء

رجع غلا على ورا على ايديه ورجع وقفها وارتفع شعرها 

خالد : 

الويل لييي الويل لي ياااااااامستبده ، الويل لي من خنجرٍ طعن الموده

الويل لي كم نمت مقتولآ على تلك المخده (يأشر على مخدة سريرهم )

، الويل ليييي من فجر يوم ليتني ماعشت بعده ..

غلا رفعت يدها لجتوفه ..

إني اعاني اني امووووووووووووت

اني حطاااااااااااااااااام ..

حاشاااااااااك ياعمري ان افكر بانتقاااااام

اني لكِ قلبٌ وحبٌ وإحترااااااااااااااام ..

دور غلا ولفت ولف شعرها فتح عينه وردت لحظنـــــــــه 

نزل عينه ورجع رفعهااااااااا .. عيون غلا كانت تلمـع من زود الفرح اللي فيها 

صبرآ ياعمري لن تري دمعآ يسيل

سترين معنى الصبر في جسدي النحيل

فتفرجي هذا المسااا رقصي الجمـيــــــــــــــــل


غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه ، حياااااااااااااااتي انتَ 

خالد : أُحِبُكِ

غلا : اموت على الفصحى والله

خالد شق حلجه وراحت غلا 

وردت لفت : نسيتني اللي جايه عشاانه

خالد : آمـري

غلا تلف له : شرايك فيني؟؟

خالد : تعجبيني طبعآ ، فكل شي ، إلا الزعل

غلا : هههههههههههههههههه 

ردت وقعدت ترن جملة خالد فاذنها

وتذكرت هالاغنيه غناها مره عمر وبسرعه لهت روحها وطلعت ملابسه وخالد

قال لها انه بيروح مع رفيجه يبيه بشغله وبيرد بعد المغرب .. 

غلا لفت شعرها وقعدت ترتب اشيائهم وتطلع الصوايغ ..

.* بعد المغــــــرب *. 

غلا كانت تحت تنطر خالد لابسه ومخلصه بعباتها 

كلهم طلعوا وحتى عمر طلع 

مر وسلم عليها 

خالد دخل : حياتي شتسوين بروحج؟؟

غلا : انطرك خالد . 

خالد ظحك لها وهو راظي عنها : حياتي والله بس ربع ساعه عمري ماطول

غلا : ولايهمك روح تسبح وبدل ملابسه 

خالد : يوووه ماجهزت ولاشي

غلا : شدعوى وانا وين رحت

خالد : جهزتيهم 

غلا : يس 

خالد لم غلا وباس راسها : حياااااتي انتي

غلا : يلا عمري بسرعه لانتأخر

خالد : حلاتها اصلآ ننطرهم احسن 

غلا : نذاله

خالد : كيفي

غلا : خاااااااالد

خالد : انشاللللللله (راح ولف عليها) ، عاد تعالي معاي

غلا : خالد بنتأخر جذي .. 

خالد : غلاا بوله عليج تعالي

غلا استحت وركبت وياه 

وراحو تسبح خالد وخفف خطوط القفل خلاه خفيف وتفله وحدد الزلف 

طلع ولبس الثوب ونسف الغتره وغلا قطت عباتها ومسكت المدخن 

غلا : تفضل (وقعدت تبخره ) 

خالد : أي أي توصي فيني عن العين 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : حاسبي يبوقوني عنج بعدين

غلا فتتحت عينها وداست على ريله : بايخ

خالد : آآآآآآي يالملعونه 

غلا : احسن 

لبست عباتها وطلعت مسكها خالد من يدها ورصها على الباب 

خالد بين اطول منها لانه دنع : حلفي بس

غلا : خاااااااالد عاد =(

خالد يعطيها خده : بسرعه بسرعه 

غلا استحت مننننننه موت وبصوت واطي : تكفى خالد 

خالد وجنه مايسمعها : بسرعه يلا 

غلا باست خده 

خالد : عبالي بعد 

وصلوا للدرج ووقف خالد 

غلا : يااه شفيك خالد بعد؟؟

خالد أونه بريء : ولاشيي 

غلا : عفيه ترا صج تأخرنا 

خالد لف وراح وراها وشالها وغلا صرخت 

خالد : هاهاهاها 

ونزلها على الدرج ونزلوا لين الباب

غلا : خالد

خالد تسند على باب الصاله اللي يطلع على الحوش : ترا احبج

غلا : وانا اموت فيك 

خالد : اااااخ ياألبـي 

غلا : حبيبي والله تأخرناا

خالد : من هالعين قبل هالعين 

ركبوا السياره وتغشت غلا وراحوا للبيت العود تعطر خالد قبل لاينزل 

وغلا اول مادخلوا مالقوهم كالعاده فصالة الاستقبال 

دخلت غلا وقطت الشيله وعدلت شعرها وخالد يطالع

غلا وهي تعدله : ليش جي تطالع

خالد : مرتي وكيفي 

غلا ظحكت له وعدلت شكلها ورشت عطرها وراحت وياه

كان سعد طالع من الصاله يبي يشوف خالد الصغنن وينه 

سعد : بوه هلااااااااااااااا والللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لللللللله

غلا مشت بسرعه لعمها ولمته 

وسلمت عليه وسلم على خالد 

سعد : يه يه شلون محلوه جذي؟؟

غلا استحت وطالعت خالد وهو نظراته كلش 

نزلت عينها تورطت

سعد : علميني خلني اطيح مرتي 

غلا : ههههههه 

سعد خذهم ودخلوا المجلس وقامت الحشره 

وسلموا عليهم وحااااااااااله لفت غلا شيلتها لان عمر بيدخل 

وقعدوا كلهم وبعدها راحوا النسوان الصاله الخاصه لهم 

وفصخت غلا العباه والكل اثنى على لبسها وروعتها فهاليوووم .. 

فاطمه : Looking wo0ow '3laaaaaaaaaaaa

غلا : هههههههه تسلمين عمري 

تغريد : تحجي عدل فطيم 

فاطمه : مااامي غلا تجنن موت 

تغريد : وايه عليج هاي اللي طلع معاج

غلا ظحكت لهم ..

بعد ماخلص العشا سعود طلع للبيت مع ولده عمر 

وخالد تنحنح ودخل لصالة الحريم ماكان فيها غير مرته وامه وعمته وبنتها .. 

خالد : هاا شسويتوا فمرتي؟؟

تغريد : وي بسم الله ، شسويناا؟؟

خالد : لايكون بس هفيتوا عليها 

تغريد : هههههههههههه لحول

غلا استحت وايد يعني يقول هالكلام جدامهم تستتتتتتتتحي هيي

قعد خالد وياهم شوي وكل ماتحجت فاطمه قال (بوووه هذي اللي تتفلسف) وتفتشل المسكينه 

هو كان يتغشمر ويستعبط معاها يقول يا يا كونتنيو كريزي

هههههههه 

بعدها راح البيت هو وغلا وامه .. 

وصلوا للبيت وخالد سيدددددده هو وغلا للدار انهد حيلهم اليوم

خالد : لااااا ياربي وباجر بعد

غلا : هههههههههههههههه فرحانييين فيك قول الله يغنيهم 

خالد : لائه ياربي هنفجررررررررر

غلا ظحكت : فيه العافيه 

خالد : يعااافيج ياحلوه ، كلتي ولا ؟

غلا : أي كلت حمدلله

خالد : عاد اتخيلج غلا ، واي واي يمه خروف اخااف

غلا ظحكت بس عصبت : هههه وييييي تتطنز علي ها خالد

خالد : افا والله افا 

غلا : أي تتطنز عليييييي ، الله يسامحك ياخالد 

خالد : حبيبي جب

غلا : انت جب

خالد : انتي

غلا : انت انت 

خالد : انشالله بنجب ( يمثل على انه زعلان ووطى راسه وفرك عينه اونه بيصيح) 

غلا تدري انه يمثل بس شكله كان يقطع القلب 

حلو ويمثل واااااااااااااااااااااااي

غلا راحت له ومسكته من جتوفه : حبيبيييييي اتغشمر 

خالد : اهىء اهىء ياربي محد يحبني شسوي؟ 

غلا : خاااااالد وانا وين رحت؟

خالد : وخري بنتحر 

غلاا :لاااااااااااااااااا تحمل خالد عفيه 

خالد : بطب من دريشتنا 

غلا : خالد

خالد : لاتحاولين 

غلا : أحبـــــك

خالد كان ماشي ولف عليها : شنو شنو 

غلا ظحكت : احبك

خالد : حلفي

غلا: احبك 

خالد : اعشـقـــــــــــــــــــــــج ، اموت فيج احبج احبج

غلا ظحكت له وفصخت الطقم ودخل خالد الحمام 

وهي راحت لغرفة التبديل علقت الفتسان ولبست بجاما ورديه 

وخالد طلع من الحمام بس كان واقف يحط لزقه على صبعه انجرح 

وغلا كانت مغسله وجهها 

خالد : احي ياصبعي والله وراح شبابك ياولد سعود 

غلا تطقه : بسم الله عليك 

خالد : ثـفـتي ثـلـون 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد كان لابس شورت اسود وتيشيرتها اسود 

كان مايرتاح فالبيت الا بالشورت .. 

طلع خالد وراح انسدح على الفراش 

غلا دنعت وقلبت شعرها وربطته ورفعت راسها 

خالد : الله الله عيدي عيدي

غلا : هههههههههههههه شنو مسرحيه 

خالد : عفيه عيدي

غلا : بس اوش اوش نام

خالد : نحيسه 

غلا : يه 

خالد : نحيسه 

غلا : نحيسه واحبك زين

خالد يجرها : واموووت فيييييييييييييييج 


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

عمر كان بالميلس مع تركي ولابس نظاره طبيه محدده بالأسود 

كان شكله كيووت 

ويدق عود : 

علمتني وشلون احب ..

علمني كيف انسـى

يابحر ظايع فيك 

الشط والمرساا 



تركي : اقول بوسّعود 

عمر : سم 

تركي : واحد من الشباب تصدق كان يلبس نظارات وسووو له عمليه ماعرف شسمها

ويعني مارجع يلبس النظاره 

عمر : اخاف يخوك يغلطون فشي ، عيوني راس مالي

تركي : هههههه لا شدخل يبا ، عمليه ماتاخذ منك نص ساعه

عمر : اوله من صجك ؟؟ 

تركي : والله العظيم تبي رقمه دق واسأله 

عمر يحذف عليه المخده : انجب زين ماشكك فيك بس قصدي بسرعه اخاف خربوطي!

تركي : لالا انت اسأل دكتورك وشوف

عمر : انشالله يصير خير باجر نمره 
تركي : انشالله << ورجع يسوي نغمات ويسجل صوت عمر وهو يدق ويغني
شآخرة عمر وعيونه؟
وشآخرة حب خالد الجنوني غلا ؟؟*

----------


## دمعة الروح

وين الباقي

----------


## وعود

مشكورة دمعة الروح على التفاعل يعطيكِ العافية ..

----------


## بوفيصل

أفاااااا وين التكمله خيتووو وعود والله هل القصه شي عجبتني 

اووووووه نسيت الله يعطيكي العافيه ومشكووووووووره علي القصه الحلووه

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## وعود

*العفو أبو فيصل و الله يعافيك على التواجد ..*

----------


## وعود

*غلا كانت مستحيه من عيال خالة و خوال خالد .. 


جاسم : ها خالد شخبار فرنسا؟؟ 

خالد : هاهاهاهاااا زيييييينه والله عجبتنييي حيل 

جاسم : يباااااااا شرايكم تدورون لي البنت اللي تستاهلني 

خالد : وانت لين الحين مالقيتها 

جاسم : لا والله مختفيه 

خالد : أي هي تسوي لك جذي تمويه 

جاسم وهو مساير خالد : أي والله ادري 

محمد : جاسم 

جاسم : هلا يبا 

محمد : ووووينه ابوك ياخالد بطى علينا 

خالد : والله يااااخالي انا رجعت متأخر وطلعنا متأخر 

فهد : من يوم متأخر ههههه 

خالد : تنكت وياويهك 

فهد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالته جواهر : فهـد روح امك تبيك 

فهد : انشالله 

راح فهد لامه كانت فالمطبخ تشوف العشا 

وبعدها الرجال طلعوا للمجلس اللي بره لان في ناس جات تبارك لهم .. 

غاده : حيالله عروستناااا , 

غلا بخجل : الله يحييج . 

جواهر : احنا سلمنا عليج يوم الملجه والعرس بس شكلج مو متذكرتنا 

غلا : لالا شلون ماذكركم 

المها : ماشالله بدلتج وايد حلوه اكيد على ذوق خالد 

وتموا يظحكون 

غلا : ههههههه لا والله 

بعدها قاموا يتعشون بس هالمره حطوا العشا كله على طاوله وحده جبيره 

الكل كان عليها كل واحد ومرته 

سيد اليمين بنات واليسار الشبااااب كلهم .. 

البنات اغلبهم كانوا مفتشلين ماتعشوا وايد .. 

بعد العشا البنات دخلوا الصاله وخالد وغلا وغاده واخوها جاسم فالصاله الكبيره مع خوالهم .. 

جاسم كان مملوح اسيمر وجسمه حلوو فيه شبه من المطرب عادل محمود .. 


جاسم : والله يبا امس شفت موووتر عند رفيجتي فلــــه قال ابيعه بـ20 الف 

ابوه ، بوعمر: الله يهداك بس وانت متى بتهد هالسوالف 

جاسم : يبا أي سوالف كلها موتر وبشتريه .. 

خالد : من صجك تاخذ لك واحد مستعمل سنه سنتين ويخرب عليك 

غلا وغاده كانوا صادين عنهم شوي ويسولفون .. 

بعد ساعتين 

خالد : يلا ياغلا مشينا؟ 

غلا : يلا 

خالد : يالله خالي من رخصتك.. 

وسلموا عليه هو وغلا وراح سلم على خالاته وهم طالعين .. 

درج الليوان كان شوي كبير وفيه اكثر من 4 درجات .. 

غلا كانت ماسكه فيد خالد وبنات خالاته يشوفونهم وهم يانين خخخخخ << ذكروني فعمري يوم كنت بالثنويه 

ركبوا السياره .. 

خالد : هاا شرايج؟ 

غلا بكل هدوء : فشنو حبيبي؟ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


خالد : فخوالي، خالاتي وبناتهم , وعيالهم 

غلا : الله يخليهم انشالله 

خالد ظحك لها : ياروحي على الطيبين 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه 

شغل خالد الـ Cd وكانت ... 



ها حبيبـــــــي 
مو على بعضك احسـك 
ها حبيبـــــــــي 
بخاطري لاتأذي نفسك.. 
منو ازعلك؟ 
مني تزعل 
لك والله ازعل الدنيا كلها ولامكروووه 
يمســك 
حبيبـــــــــــي 
غلا وطت على المسجل .. 

غلا : تسمع لكاظــم؟ 

خالد توهق هو من حب غلا وهو يسمع لكاظم لانها تحب اغانيه ..!.! 

خالد : امممممممممممممممم ياااااااااا بحبو 

غلا ظحكت له وسكتت 

خالد وداها لبحر ديانا << (بحر فقطر يم قصر الملكه ديانا.. ) 

غلا : ياسلاااااام جايين البحر هالحزه! 

خالد : أي سماج انا 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : بعترف لج بس اخر اعترااااف 

غلا رجعت راسها على ورا وابتسمت وهي تسمع 

خالد : 

حياتي أمرهاااااا بيدك 

(يبوس كف غلا) 
وحبـك سيدي وسيدك 
وعمري مابتدى قبلك 
وعيدي فالهوى عيدك. 

يضم يدها بيده ويتنهد وهو يقول.. 

حبيبـــــــــــــــــــــــي 
عمـــــــري لك والروح 
وقلبـي فالعشق 
هايــــــــم 
فداك الروح 
وروح الروووح 
ياربي تبقى لي دايم. 



خالد : غلا انتي شسويتي؟ 

غلا بحيره : شسويت؟؟ 

خالد : اكيد تستعملين سحر؟ شي! 

غلا : هه لا والله ليش شسويت؟ 

خالد : والله ياغلا ماعمرج خطرتي على بالي ، اني احبج يعنـي ،، بــس 

من تزوجنا حسيت بشـــــي روووعه يجيني لمن اشوفج 

بهوى بعشق باشيا وايد تجيني تحلوو فعيني الدنيا لمن اشوفج 

غلا وعيونها تلالي: حيااتي والله 

خالد : جــــد غلا ، انا احبج لاتفكرين لان منجبرين حبيتج 

انتي حبووووبه ((خانه التعبير وعليه)) وكتكووووووووووووووته 

غلا فقعت ظحك : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه هه 

خالد استغرب هو يتكلم جد وهي تظحك ، كره روحه وكلامه اللي قاله اكيد ماعبجها 

خالد : شاللي يظحك؟ 

غلا : هههههه اسفه بس كتكوته عجيبـه 

خالد : ظحكي ظحكي يالخاااااايسه 

غلا : هههه ، هاااااا توك ميت علي شلون صرت خايسه 

خالد رفع التكيه اللي بالنص وقرب لغلا 

غلا وقف قلبها خالد جدامها وعطره فنااان تشمه . 

خالد باس خدها وهو ماسك يدها . : احبج 

غلا استحت منه ومااردت كلـش كلش كلشششش . 

تحركوا وردوا البيت لقوا عمر بروحه سهران*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : مساااااء الخير 

عمر : هههه هلا خااالد . 

بينت غلا القصيرونه بينهم وظاااااايعه من قلب .. 

عمر : شلونج غلا؟ 

غلا : حمدلله ،، انا بصعد الدار خالد . 

خالد : اوكي عمري(فتح عينه عاللي طلع منه بس صخ) 

عمر حتى اندهش من الكلمه وابتسم لاخوه . 

عمر : ها شكله عبجكم اكل بيت امي 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههه شدراك 

عمر : هههههههههههههه اعرفك 

خالد : ههههههههه حياتي انتتتت ، شوف بوعمره ترا انا خلااااااص بطاريتي خالصه حتى جيييك اذا تبي (يعطيه ظهره) 

عمر : ههههههههههههههههههه ماتنلام ،، خلاص يبا روح ارتاح 

خالد : هههه تسلم لي والله ، وشوفوا باجر مابي حد يقعدني خلوني نااااااااااايم كلش 

عمر : هالكلام تقوله لمرتك مو لي نسيت انك معرس 

خالد : هههه ، خلاص الشيخ يلا تصبح على خيـر 

عمر: وانت من اهله 

عمر قعد يدور ويلف فالبيت تملللللل ، قبل كان خالد اللي مونسه وغلا . . بسس !.!.! 
خالد : مساااااء الخير 

عمر : هههه هلا خااالد . 

بينت غلا القصيرونه بينهم وظاااااايعه من قلب .. 

عمر : شلونج غلا؟ 

غلا : حمدلله ،، انا بصعد الدار خالد . 

خالد : اوكي عمري(فتح عينه عاللي طلع منه بس صخ) 

عمر حتى اندهش من الكلمه وابتسم لاخوه . 

عمر : ها شكله عبجكم اكل بيت امي 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههه شدراك 

عمر : هههههههههههههه اعرفك 

خالد : ههههههههه حياتي انتتتت ، شوف بوعمره ترا انا خلااااااص بطاريتي خالصه حتى جيييك اذا تبي (يعطيه ظهره) 

عمر : ههههههههههههههههههه ماتنلام ،، خلاص يبا روح ارتاح 

خالد : هههه تسلم لي والله ، وشوفوا باجر مابي حد يقعدني خلوني نااااااااااايم كلش 

عمر : هالكلام تقوله لمرتك مو لي نسيت انك معرس 

خالد : هههه ، خلاص الشيخ يلا تصبح على خيـر 

عمر: وانت من اهله 

عمر قعد يدور ويلف فالبيت تملللللل ، قبل كان خالد اللي مونسه وغلا . . بسس !.!.!*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الرابــع ¦¤*~¨° 



غلا سوت حركة نذاله بخالد سهرو لين الفجر وقومته الساعه 6 


غلا : يلا حبيبي يلا قوووم بسك نوم 

خالد : خخخخخخخخخخش 

غلا : يلا يلا بسرررررررررعه 

خالد : غلاا بنااااام ماكفاني نوم 

غلا : يلا بسرعه عمري انت وعمر وعمي سعود اليوم لازم مو بالبيت 

خالد وهو نايم : انزين بس مب الحين 

غلا : بكيفك حبيبي يلا يلا فززززززززز 

خالد : اففففففف غلا شفيج بنام 

(قام خالد وعيونه حمر مانام وشعره الطولان طايح على عينه ) 

غلا : يلا حياتي قوم لان عمي وعمر طلعوا وانت الوحيد اللي ماطلعت 

خالد يشوف الساعه ويرجع يطيح : حراااااااام عليج 6 الساعه ست 

غلا راحت حطت فيدها ماي ونطشته بوجه خالد 

خالد : اهىء اهىء يالنذذذذذذله اوريج . 

قام خالد وتسبح وماحلق وطلع 

راح الحلاق وحلق شعره .. 

غلا ردت نامت وقامت الساعه 9 ونص << بااااال صج نذله خخخ 

قامت وكانت هاليوم حاجزه مع وحده للميك اب 

عشان العزيمه اليوم فبيتهم كبيره .. 

عازمه رفيجاتها ووايد يعنـي لازم تكشخ وتوريهم مرت خالد شلون .!.! < يـه 

كل ربعها قالوا لها انهم يبون يشوفون الطقم من قريب .. 

طبعآ هي تبي الشاره < نذله وربي نذله لوول . 

لبست هالمره فستان اسود بس غير .. 

حرير وقصته حيل ظيقه مطلعها جسمها فناان وفيه تعليقه بالصبع من الذيل 

جاتها الكوافيره الساعه 4 .. 

حطوا لها ميك اب Sample موووت 
آي لاينر اسود ورموووش وروج احمر << من السكستيز يعني 

وشعرها سوته عادي بس على جنب حطت ورده حمرا مثل هيفا بس هي حطتها بعقل 

حطت ورده مناسبه بالحجم << خخخ اعصابي 

لبست الطقم وكملت لبسها ونزلت 

مجلس الرجال كان بره البيت بالارض المجاوره يعني .. 

غلا نزلت ولولشو ربعها ورفيجات لطيفه .. 

غلا سلمت عليهم وحده وحده وداخت لان البيت كان مليان 

من صاله لصاله تسلم .. 

شافت رفيجتها عاليه ولموااا بع وحاله .. 

(( صالاتهم كانوا وايد بس اخر شي تجمعوا بصالتين مفتوحين على بعض )) .. 

عاليه كانت لابسه كورسيه فيه شغل وتنوره بسيطه ومسويه تسريحه ناعمه 

كانت طالعه حلوووه كعادتها 

بس اللي صكت عليهم طبعآ طبعآ غلا خخ 

قعدوا يسولفون وبعدها راحوا للحوش كانو حاطين بوفيه طويل عريض 

والطاولات موزعه بشكل فناااااااان 

وحاطين عواميد ومزينين الحوش وشموووع ووورود 


غلا كانت اول مره تشوف نست انها تجيك عليه قبل لايجون 

بس عجبها وايد حلوه طالع .. 

قعدت هي وعاليه و2 من ربعها على طاوله .. 

وبعدها ادخلوا للبيت داخل 

ياكلون السويت ويكملون .. 

((بمجلس الرجال)) 

جا اخو عاليه راشد وشاف عمر 

وانصدموا ثنينهم ... 

لان راشد مانعزم على عرس الرجال بعرس غلا وخالد 

بس كان موصلها وبعدها شاف عمر. 

عمر يوم سلم على راشد يده كانت فكف راشد وهو يدق بحنجه يتذكر هالويه 


عمر : وين وين شايفك ؟؟؟ خلني اتذكر 

راشد : اهههههههه ، شحالك ياعمر؟ انا راشد اللي كنت بعرس اخوك 

عمر : ايييييييي ، الله حيهمممممممممممممممم مو مصدق نفسي والله 

راشد : ههههههههه صدق كاني جدامك جسد وروح ليش ماتصدق 

عمر : ههههههههه ، استريح استريح 

وقعدوا وتم عمر يسولف مع راشد وحس انهم قراب من بعـــــــض حيـل 

خالد كان من الصبح ماكل شي وبطنه يوصوص من اليووع 

وكل ماطلع صوت كح عشان لحد يسمع وراسه متسندر من ربعه 

كانو شكثرهمممممممممم وربع ابوه المجلس كان مليان 

( نروح لداخل البيت شوووي ) 

ومن بعدها تموا النسوان 

وحده ورا الثانيه يطلعون 

وطبعآ غلا تودعهم وتعطيهم التوزيعات 

كانت عباره عن ورده حمره منفرشه فيها دهن عود و حبة Chocola 

والورده ريحتها ياسمين 

طبعآ عاليه كان لها نصيب الأسد من الهدايا 

صوغه وكل شي ,, 

تمت عاليه معاها لين الساعه عشر ونص .. 

ومن بعدها رجع اخوها لبيت سعود ياخذ اخته ويردون بيتهم .. 

طلعت عاليه بعد ماودعتها غلا 

وراحت غلا الصاله تشوف الهدايا اللي جايبينها لها 

كانو شكثر ورد وسلال Choclate وهدايا واشياااا وايد 

لطيفه قالت للخدامات شغلهم وراحت تنام 

وغلا كانت قاعده تطالع بهدوء ماتوقعت حد موجود 

لفت بهدوء وشافت خالد 

الليتات كانت مطفيه وريحة الورد والدخووون عجيبه 

بس الابجورات مشغله 

غلا ظحكت له وهو يطالعها بنظرات 

خالد : اظيع جذي اناااااا 

غلا تمشي له بهدوووء : خالـــــــــــد .. 

خالد مسك يدينها وقعد يشوف لبسها ويلف يطالعها يتمقل فيها 

وغلا ميييته تخاف يقول شي ولاااا .............. 

خالد : شهالزين كل هذا لهممم 

غلا : لاا لك 

خالد : اموت عليج 

غلا : وانا اكثرررررررررررر 

خالد : يابعد عمري انت 

غلا تقرب له وتلمه وتصير يدها وهي تلمه فوق جتوفه وغلا مرتفعه عن الارض لسبب وجيه 

خالد اطول منها .. خخخخ ... 

وهي لامته باست خده .. 

غلا : أحبــــــــــــك 

قعدوا على هالغزل شوي وغلا محترررررقه تبي تغير الجو 

غلا : ترا صج خالاتك طرشو هدايا .. 

راحت غلا تجيب الهدايا مالت خالد وخالد يغني 

خالد : 

الحلـو يغازلني قاعد 
الله يعين والله يساعد.. 
خمسه وخميسه ياحاسد 
ابعد خلي نعيش براااحه*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : هههههههه ماشالله عليك حق كل شي عندك الاغنيه المناسبه 


خالد : اظبــطج . 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه 

شال خالد مع غلا الهدايا اللي جايبينها ودوها لغرفتهم .. 

دخلت غلا وغسلت وجهها خلت بس كحل خفييف بعيونها ورموشها لاعبه لعبه 

وخلة شفايفها بحمرررررتها الطبيعيه وفتحت شعرها ولبست قميص نوم اسود فيه فتحه على جنب 

وطلعت 

خالد بعد كان لابس بجاما سودا << ياسلاااااااام عليك والله . 

شوفوا شصار واذا سمعتوا اغنية (الحلوه للساهر ) راح تنفعلون مع هالمقطع. 

غلا كانت تفتح الهدايا وتشوفهم مع خالد وتقوله سالفه صارت ولاشي .. 

بعدها تمللت غلا وشافت خالد رجع نفسه على الكرسي جنه دايخ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا : شفيك عمري؟ 

خالد يطالعها بنظراته الدايمه 

غلا : شفيييييييك خالد؟ 

خالد : جميـل انت ومثير بكل مزاياااك 

غلا : ههه صج عاد 

خالد : حرام الليل يخلص بالسوالف 

غلا : خااااااااااالد وبعدين يعني؟ تكفى عمري 

خالد : حبيبي اسمح لي المس طرف وجنك (يمد يده لخدها) (تدز يده غلا) (يسوي روحه ياكل) 

والقط منجا مصريه وقطاااااااايف 

غلا خلاص عيونها قامت تلمع خالد كله يغني يغني ماعبر بكلمات : تكفــى خالد 

خالد :وووواذا بحجة المزااح اتمادا وياك من هالساااااااااااااع اقولك انا اسسسسسسسسف 

غلا تقوم وتقعد على يد كرسيه . : خالد حبيبي لاتصير جذي 

خالد : شسوي غلا ، مجنونج ! 

غلا : اهــه ياعمري ياحبيبيييييي صير جدي وكلمني مو كل شوي اغاني 

خالد : حاااااااااااضر ، اللي تامرين فيه 

انسدح خالد بحضنها وقعدت يقول لها شسوى اليوم وقال لها انه عصب على سالفة قومة الساعه 6 

خخخ ونام بحظنها وهي تمت قاعده مافيها نوم 

سندت راسها وقعدت تفكر .. 

( انا تزوجت اليوم ، وصرت مرت خالد ،، وخالد طيب وايد وياي ؟ ومع الكل مو بس انا بـس انا 
احس ناقصني شي وماني عارفه شنو هو ، ااخ ياربي ياريت لي ام مثلـه تخاف علي وتداريني وتعلمني وتفهمني شاللي يصير .... ) 
قعدت غلا هالحاله تفكر لين ماحست التفكير كل مخها.. 

وخرت خالد شوي شوي عن حظنها وحطت راسه على المخده 

ونامـت .. 
عمر كان بداره يشوف فلم .. 

خلص الفلم وفصخ نظارته وانسدح على السرير .. 

عينه كانت تزغلل فركها وخفت شوي . 

قعد يفكر فحالته .. 

حمدلله تحسنت وايد 

انا اهم ماعلي غلا ، حمدلله مستانسه مع خالد الله يهنيهم .. 

بس انا ؟؟ 

انا مافيني شي قادر انسى حبنا؟؟؟ 

قادر ، هـه تقص على من 

ااااخ لو تدرين ياغلا . 

انا بكل لحظه اشوفج انسى كل شي يصيرررررررررررررر 

ابيج تقولين لي ان اللي قاعد يصير حلم ، جذبه 

اااااخ تعبت تعبت 

يااربي شسوي ، ماقدر انساها. 

هذي شمسويه؟؟ 

اففففففف 
خلاص انا بسافر بره يمكن اذا بعدت عن البيت 

ارتــاح 

خلاص انا باجر اقول لابوي لان خلاص 

هالسنه بتبدا وانا ماسويت ولاشي 

اشوف شبييصير 




يلاا هذا الفصل الرابع وخلص وانتظروني بالفصل الخامس 

تحياااااااااااااااااااااتي 

دلعغلا : هههههههه ماشالله عليك حق كل شي عندك الاغنيه المناسبه 


خالد : اظبــطج . 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه 

شال خالد مع غلا الهدايا اللي جايبينها ودوها لغرفتهم .. 

دخلت غلا وغسلت وجهها خلت بس كحل خفييف بعيونها ورموشها لاعبه لعبه 

وخلة شفايفها بحمرررررتها الطبيعيه وفتحت شعرها ولبست قميص نوم اسود فيه فتحه على جنب 

وطلعت 

خالد بعد كان لابس بجاما سودا << ياسلاااااااام عليك والله . 

شوفوا شصار واذا سمعتوا اغنية (الحلوه للساهر ) راح تنفعلون مع هالمقطع. 

غلا كانت تفتح الهدايا وتشوفهم مع خالد وتقوله سالفه صارت ولاشي .. 

بعدها تمللت غلا وشافت خالد رجع نفسه على الكرسي جنه دايخ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا : شفيك عمري؟ 

خالد يطالعها بنظراته الدايمه 

غلا : شفيييييييك خالد؟ 

خالد : جميـل انت ومثير بكل مزاياااك 

غلا : ههه صج عاد 

خالد : حرام الليل يخلص بالسوالف 

غلا : خااااااااااالد وبعدين يعني؟ تكفى عمري 

خالد : حبيبي اسمح لي المس طرف وجنك (يمد يده لخدها) (تدز يده غلا) (يسوي روحه ياكل) 

والقط منجا مصريه وقطاااااااايف 

غلا خلاص عيونها قامت تلمع خالد كله يغني يغني ماعبر بكلمات : تكفــى خالد 

خالد :وووواذا بحجة المزااح اتمادا وياك من هالساااااااااااااع اقولك انا اسسسسسسسسف 

غلا تقوم وتقعد على يد كرسيه . : خالد حبيبي لاتصير جذي 

خالد : شسوي غلا ، مجنونج ! 

غلا : اهــه ياعمري ياحبيبيييييي صير جدي وكلمني مو كل شوي اغاني 

خالد : حاااااااااااضر ، اللي تامرين فيه 

انسدح خالد بحضنها وقعدت يقول لها شسوى اليوم وقال لها انه عصب على سالفة قومة الساعه 6 

خخخ ونام بحظنها وهي تمت قاعده مافيها نوم 

سندت راسها وقعدت تفكر .. 

( انا تزوجت اليوم ، وصرت مرت خالد ،، وخالد طيب وايد وياي ؟ ومع الكل مو بس انا بـس انا 
احس ناقصني شي وماني عارفه شنو هو ، ااخ ياربي ياريت لي ام مثلـه تخاف علي وتداريني وتعلمني وتفهمني شاللي يصير .... ) 
قعدت غلا هالحاله تفكر لين ماحست التفكير كل مخها.. 

وخرت خالد شوي شوي عن حظنها وحطت راسه على المخده 

ونامـت .. 
عمر كان بداره يشوف فلم .. 

خلص الفلم وفصخ نظارته وانسدح على السرير .. 

عينه كانت تزغلل فركها وخفت شوي . 

قعد يفكر فحالته .. 

حمدلله تحسنت وايد 

انا اهم ماعلي غلا ، حمدلله مستانسه مع خالد الله يهنيهم .. 

بس انا ؟؟ 

انا مافيني شي قادر انسى حبنا؟؟؟ 

قادر ، هـه تقص على من 

ااااخ لو تدرين ياغلا . 

انا بكل لحظه اشوفج انسى كل شي يصيرررررررررررررر 

ابيج تقولين لي ان اللي قاعد يصير حلم ، جذبه 

اااااخ تعبت تعبت 

يااربي شسوي ، ماقدر انساها. 

هذي شمسويه؟؟ 

اففففففف 
خلاص انا بسافر بره يمكن اذا بعدت عن البيت 

ارتــاح 

خلاص انا باجر اقول لابوي لان خلاص 

هالسنه بتبدا وانا ماسويت ولاشي 

اشوف شبييصير*

----------


## بوفيصل

الله يعطيكي العافيه خيتوو ومشكووووووره مره ثانيه

بس هااا مو طولين عليناا بالتكمله أوكي

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## وعود

*مشكور بو فيصل على المتابعة الله يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الـخامـــــــس ¦¤*~¨° 


.* اليــوم الثانــي *. 

الساعه كانت 11 وغلا وخالد لين الحين نايمين 

محد قعدهم لان اكيد تعبانين من بعد السفر على طول 3 ايام ورا بعض عزايم .. 

قام عمر على الساعه 10 وتسبح وونزل 

كلم راشد وطلعوا مع بعض يتريقون بره .. 

الساعه صارت 12 .. 

12:30 

قامت غلا وهي تحس انها دايخه من كثر النووووم 

غلا تهز خالد : خالد،، خالد ، خاااالد 

خالد فتح عيونه وغلاا مااااتت شحلاااااااتهم .. 

ابتسمت وبكل نعومه : صبـاح الخيــر عمري 

خالد يرفع جسمه : صباح النور غلااي 

غلا : ترا الساعه وحده 

خالد : اوووووف 

غلا : ههههههههه ، يلا حبيبي قووم بسك 

خالد : من قلب بسي هههه هاي نومه عن قرن 

غلا ظحكت وقامت دخلت الحمام وخالد قام من على السرير 

فتح الستاير . 

سكر ازرة بجامته لانه تصارع معاها وهو نايم خخخ 

طلعت غلا وجات وراه وخالد الشمس على نص وجهه 

شكله عذاااااااااب 

حطت يدينها على جتوفه 

خالد وكانه مستمتع باللي يشمـه : اااااااااااااااااااااه الله شهالرررررررررررريحه 

(يلف عليها) 

غلا مبتسمه : حلووووووه؟ 

خالد : مثل راعيتها 

غلا وخرت ومشت عنه تطلع له ملابسه 

خالد : تدوووووووووخ 

غلا تطالعـه : بـــــــس يلا تسبح 

خالد : بكيفج؟؟ 

غلاا : يــــــــــــــــس 

خالد : أكييييييييييييد؟ 

غلا بخرعه : ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

خالد يرد يقولها وجنه يستعد بيركض 

غلا : ههههههه أي متأكده 

خالد يروح ويركض لها وغلا تشرد منه 

دخلت لغرفة التبديل 

ولحقهاااااااااااااا 

طلعت وركضت للسرير وركبت فوقه 

خالد : حووووولي احسن لج 

غلا : ههههههههههه ماااااااابي 

خالد : نزلللللللللللللللللليي 
غلا : هههههههه مابييييييي 

خالد ركب على السريرررر 

وغلا نزلت بسررررررررررعه 

غلا مسكت له كرستاله مزينين بها الطاوله 

كرستال وداخلها ورده عنابيه 

غلا : ان قربت اظربك فيها 

خالد : هاهاهاي ضد الكسر لعلممممممج 

غلا : خاااااااااااااااااااااااالد عاد 

خالد : والله كيفي ، يابنيه مرتي وكيفي شتبين انتي 

غلا اونها زعلت قطت الكرستاله وقعدت على الكرسي 

غلا : مابي شي 

خالد : لااا حياتي شفيج ، اتغشمر معاج 

غلا : وخرر عني 

خالد يوخر يدها وينط يبوس خدها : اسف عااد 

غلا تحط يدها فشعره الغليظ اونها تجره وتهزه شوي شوي : احبـــــــــــــــــــــك 

خالد يده على يدها : ههههههه اموت فيج ، بس عاد آحححيييي راسي 

غلا : ههههههههه ، يلا عمري قوم تأخرنا وايد 

خالد : يااااااااااااامرني الغلا .. 

غلا ظحكت له ودخل الحماام يتسبح 

غلا لبست جلابيه تايجر والشغل اللي فيها بالريبمو البني والاسود 

شكلها كااان فخـــــم حيل 

حطت على طرف عينها شدو بني ومدت كحلتها صار البني يبين بالتدقيق 

حطت قلوس بيج وخففت لمعته شوي .. 

قعدت تتعدل .. 

شغابات وجـذي .. 

طلع خالد 

وبدل بغرفة التبديل 

الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه ) يطلعون منه 

على كمدينه صغيره وكباتة غرفة التبديل 

ماكان لها باب بس ممر وقوس وعلى الغرفه 

خالد لبس ثوب يده نص كم 

وطلع شاف غلا فتح عينه 

خالد : هوووب هوب هوب، كم مره قلت لج التايجر لي انا 

غلا : ههههههه خااااالد شدعوى عاد انا لابسته عادي 

خالد : تكفين لا جذي طالعه تخبلييييين لاا 

غلا : حبيبــــي محد فالبيت اخوك طلع بس عمي وخالتي حبيبي عاد 

خالد قرب وقعد على ركبه وهي على الكرسي وشعرها انتثر على جنب والجلابيه كانت حرير 

خالد وهو مدنع : اغـار غلا . 

غلا تمسك يده : حبيبـــــــــــي موو على جلابيه 

خالد : اللي تشوفينه لكن احذرررج اخر مره التايجر ينلبس ،، لغيري طبعآ 

غلا : ههههه انشالله عمـري 

تعطر خالد ونزل هو وغلا ،، 

قعدوا كلهم وتغدوا وبعد الغدا قعدوا فالصالـه .. 

خالد كان رافع ريل وحده على الكرسي والثانيه منزلها .. 

خالد : يبا وينه عمر ؟؟ 

سعود : والله يابووك عمر من الصبح طالـع مع رفيجه 

خالد : أي رفيج؟ ماتعرفه ؟ 

سعود : لا يابوك اظنتي تركي واذا مب هو فانا ماعرف من ربعه غير ذي 

اعرف اشكالهم وهم من لكن رايح عن بالي 

خالد : ااااااها . 

بعد صمـت 

غلا : خالد تبي؟ 

خالد : هلا؟ 

غلا (شفيه؟) : تبــي؟ 

خالد : أي*

----------


## وعود

*غلا ظحكت له وصبت له جاي وعطته وعطت عمها ولطيفه ماكانت تبي 

راحت قعدت حذا ريلها 

غلا تكلمها بصوت واطي 

غلا : شفيك حبيبي وين سرحت؟ 

خالد : بعيونـج 

غلا شبت فمكانها ( لالا مب جدام عمي وامك اهىىىء ) 

خالد : خلنـــــــي المــــــــح الضــــــي،، ضــــــي طلـــــــــة محيـــــــاك 

غلا : ههههههههه بس خالد 

دخل عمر وسلم عليهم 

عمر : ها متجمعين اليووم شعندكم ؟ 

خالد : ولهاااااااااانين علييييييييييك يالواصل 

عمر : اههههههههه انا ولا انت؟ 

خالد : بعـد لا انت عيوني 

عمر : هههههههههه 

خالد : من رفيجك اللي طالع وياه؟ 

عمر : راشد بن يوسـف 

غلا فتحت عينها (اخو عاليه؟؟ ) 

خالد يلف لها : مو اخو رفيجتج 
تبتسم : أي بلا هوو 

عمر : صج والله؟ واانا اقول شكان يسوي فالعرس؟ 

خالد : أي عرس؟؟ 

عمر : هاا؟ لا شفته فالعرس ولما جا يبارك وبس 

خالد : وصرتو ربع جذي! 

عمر ارتبك شيقول لهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ : اهههه لا شدعوى بس هو تكانه وبـس تعرفت عليه وعزمته مافيها شي؟ 

خالد : ههههههه انزين انزين تتهنون فبعـــــض 

عمر : انا استأذن بروح ارتاح شوي 

لطيفه : وين خلك قاعد مامدانا نسولف وياك 

عمر وهو يمشي : الجايات أكثر ياأم خالــــــد . 

لطيفه سكتت وهزت راسها 

سعود كان يطالع الاخبار .. 

ولطيفه راحت دارها تبي ترتاح 

وخالد وغلا مع العم سعود فالصالـه .. 

خالد وغلا على سوفا بعيده عن سعود شوي هو على كرسي قريب من التلفزيون .. 

خالد يشوف يد غلا ويلعب فيها ،.،.، 

خالد يحط يدها على قلبــــه وكان يدق بقوووووووووو 

غلا استحت منه تبي تشيل يدها بس هو راصهاا 

ظحكت وهي مستحييييييه ومنزله عيووونها.. 

خالد: شفتي شكثر يحبــج؟؟؟ 

غلا : بس خالد عمي هنـي 

خالد : شسوي؟؟ مرتي واحبها ماقدر اكتم بيجيني تسونامي 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بسم الله عليك خاااااالد لاتقول جذي 

خالد : هههههه صج والله 


قعدوا فالصاله وغلا راحت تسولف مع عمها 

وخالد قاعد نص منسدح على الكرسي وماد ريل ورافع ريل 

خالد يلعب فالجهاز .. 

غلاا : اييييييي عمييييي عررررررفتهمممم 

سعود : هههههه ، عليج نوررررررر هذول يصيرون بنات خالة أمج 

غلا : صــــج وناااااسه عيل عندي اهل لامي فالدووووووووحه .. 

سعود وخالد فتحوا عينهم ماعجبهم الحجي يعني هي قاعده هني 

لسبب واحد عشان اهل ابوها وامها كانت متغربه 

سعود : لا يايبا حنا اهل امـج افا علييج 

غلا حست انها قطت قنبله صغيره : لاا عمي مب هاي قصدي ، ان يعني ...... ( يقاطعها خالد ) 

خالد : أمج تصير لنا بس من بعيد حيـل 

غلا : اهاا .. (حست انهم تنرفزوو بس والله مو قصدددددددددددي ) 

.* بعد صلاة المغــرب *. 

غلا كانت فالدار توها مسكره من عمها سعد .. 

جا خالد من الصلاه وقعد على الكرسي .. 

غلا جات لعنده : تقبـل الله ...... 

خالد يظحك لها : منا ومنج حيااتي 

غلا : خالـــــــــــــد !! 
خالد : غلاا خالـد انتي 

غلا : تسمح لي ارووح بيت ابوي؟؟ 

خالد : غصبٍ علي اسمممممممممح اصلآ مب برضاه منيييييييييييييي ، (يمط خدها ) فديييييييتج انا 

غلا : اححح خالد كل مره تعورررررررهم تكفىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 

خالد : هههههههه خل يربوون احلى 

غلا : يعنيييييي ،، راضي حبيبي؟ 

خالد : أي حياتي .. 

غلا مستانسه : خلااص عمري دقيييييييقه واجهززززز 

خالد : لو سمحتي مانطر اكثر 

غلا : هههههههه انشالله .. 

راحت غلا ولبست فستان قطعته كلها رسم شاريتها من باريس .. 

الاسود والاورنج والاحمر وشوي ابيض .. 

كان خلقه نااعم ومخصرررر على الجسم .. 

كحلت عينها وحطت روج وردي وقلوس برتقالي طلع فنـــــــــــــان مكياجها 

خفييف لكن مطلعها قمـــــر .. 

خالد دخل غرفة التبديل وغلا كانت تسكر عباتها وتلم شعرها 

بس مانتبهت لخالد لانها فاتحه الكبت وماتشوف المنظرره 

خالد خرعها : بووووووووووووووو 

غلا صرخت : خاااااااااااالد شفيييك 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ادري شكلي يشبه البوو بس مولهدرجه 

غلا : ههههههه لاتقول جي عاااااااااااد 

خالد : انشالله ،، انزل انطرج تحت عمري؟ 

غلا : لا حبيبي انا خلصت بس عباتي عشان اخوك 

خالد : نو ون فالبيت 

غلا : صج 

خالد يغمز لها : صجيـن*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : هههههه بـــــس 

خالد : بس شنو والله بريء 

غلا وهي تمشي عنه : اشـــــــــــــــك 

خالد واقف يطالعها ،، لفت عليه 

غلا : خاااااااااااااااااالد يلااااا عااااااااااااااااااد 

خالد : انشااااااااااااااااااااااالله 

طلعوا من دارهم ونزلو على الدري وغلا رافعه شوي عباتها وتنزل 

وخالد مخلص وينطرها : يلاا يامدااااام 

غلا : ههههه صبر شفيك اليوم 

خالد : ماقدر اشوف هالزيييييييين واسكتتتتتتتتت ياربييييييييييييي 

غلا استحت منه ومشت .. 

خالد يطالعها وهو مرفع حاجب : عبالج بتنزلين هالدري؟ 

غلا : ادري ادري والله ادري بس لحظه .. (تشيل شيلتها وترفع عباتها وجنها تقوله يالله خلصت) 

خالد : هههههههههههههه فديت الفااهم 

وشالها خالد ونزلو على الدري ونزلها .. 

غلا : هههههه شكرآ على التوصيله 

خالد : حاااااااااااااظرين ياحلووووووووو 

راحو للبيت العود .. 

تغريد طبعآ خلاص ردت لبيت ريلها بعد مارجع من السفر .. 

والبيت الكبير فظـى عليهمممم 

بس سعد وأمـه .. 

سعد كان ينطرهم ودخلت غلا حبت راس يدتها وسيده لمت عمها سعـــــــــد 

غلا : ولهت عليك يبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

سعد : وانا بعد يالخايسه ( يسلم خشم مع خالد .. ) 

ويقعدون .. 

غلا قامت بتروح الدار تقط عباتها وتبي ماي 

سعد : هي هي وين وين مداج ! 

غلا : ههههههه عمي شوي وبرجع 

خالد : الله الله كل هالللحب واناا ،، إيييييييييه يايمه سمعتيهم 

اليده :هااااااه !! منهمممممممممم 

خالد : عمـي عمي وبنت عمي 

اليده : ايي ولدي سعد 

خالد : أي يمه سعد 

اليده : أي شفيييييه ؟ شسوى 

خالد : لا يمه حمدلله نوى يعرس 

اليده : ايي بالمباارك يايمه 

دخلت غلا كانت لابسه على الفستان البلايز الخفيفه للي لها زرار من جدام من التيريكووه الاسود .. 

خالد ظحك لغلا ظحكه كلها مكــــــر 

وغلا بالعماله وهي ماره داست على اصابع ريله 

خالد : احييييييييييي (رفع ريله) ، شسويتي ياغلااااااا 

غلا : هههههههههههه اسسسسسسسفه 

وقعدت عند عمها وتموا سالفه ورا سالفه .. 

خالد كان مع يدته استخف وياها ، هي الذاكره قليله عندها 

وهو قاعد وياها الا يتطرا لها ولد فلان وشخباره ؟ 


وتقعد اليده تقول له هذي شسوى وتدخل معلومات عن ذي على ولد واحد ثاني 

وخالد يسكر ظحـك .. 

غـلا : الا ماقلت لي عمــــــــي ،، متى بتسوون حفلة الخطووووبه؟؟ 
سعد : على كيفها علاايتـي 

غلا : شوف عاااد قلنا مرتك بس عمي مو تنساااااااا بنتك ترا هاااااا 

سعد : يااااه كاه انتي عرستي ونسيتيني 

خالد : نعم نعم من جاب طاريي؟ 

سعد : انا انا خير 

خالد : هههههه ها شعندك ؟ شتحشون فيه عني؟ 

غلا : يقول اني نسيته؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

خالد : يبا حلال دامها لهت فيني انت شعلييييييك ،، ييييييييييييييه 

سعد : هههههههههههههههه ، افا ياخويلد سكتنا لكم بقتوها من حظني ومشيناها 

والحين جاي تحرمني منها .. 

خالد عباله غشمره وسعد كان نص يتغشمر .. 

غلا عورها قلبها على كلام عمها ودها كل شي يرجع مثل قبــل .. 

قعدت غلا وخالد معاهم لين الساعه عشر ونص باوامر سعد 

ويدته الساعه 9 راحت تنام وهاوشت خالد شوي قالت له انت اللي خليتني اسهر ومادري شنو 

المهـــــــــــــم .. 

خالد : يااااااالله يالعممم نخليك احنا الحين 

سعد يطالعها بنظره فيها ظحك : وين انشالله؟ 

غلا : خلاص عمي بنرد البيت 

سعد : آآ يالخياس واتم هني برووووووووحي 

خالد : ههههههه على عيني وراسي يالعم بس شنسوي الوقت تأخر .. 

سعد : وانا فكهف الرعب بروحي 

غلا : قلناا لك جدم بعرسك وتشوف عليا تتفتل فالبيت 

سعد : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه خووووووش راي باجر اشوف لي حل 

خالد : يالله يالغالي نخليك 

غلا لوت على عمها وحبت راسه وطلعوووووووووو 

سعد قعد بروحه فالبيـت 

يالله شنو كأيب علـــــي خالـي .. 

سند راسه وقعد يتذكرر 

بنفس هالصاله قبل سنه كانو مسوين حفلة غلا .. 

صج الدنيا دوااااااااره 

ماتوقعتج جذي يادنياا 

انا الي كنت فرحااااان ومستانس 

قلبتي بحالي وخليتيني وحيـــد لا أنيس ولا ونيس 

رن جواله ماتوقعه حد مهم 

مـد يده بكل برود ورفعه 

~ عليــــــــــــا ~ 
سعد فتح عينه 

آآآآآخ هالملاك اللي نزل لي من السماااااااا ، 

اشكرررررررك ياربي*

----------


## وعود

*سعد : هلا والله 

عليا : هلا سعـد 

سعد : أهلين وسهلين ،، شخبارج عليا؟ 

عليا : تماام ، انت شلونك ، وأمي شلونها والكلل؟؟ 

سعد : طيبيــــن الله يسلمـج .. 

عليا : عسى دووم .. (تكمل ) . سعـد 

سعد : لبيـه ! 

عليا: ماراح تجي الكويت 

سعد : والله كنت بكلمج عن هالسالفه ، عليا انا ابي نجدم بالخطبه والعرس 

لان بصراحه حدي مستعجل وابيج ياعليا ، انا هني بالبيت لا اخو لا مره 

وحيـــــد 

ارجع من الدوام اتغدى بروحي امي تكون متغديه من وقت عشان دواها 

وانام اقوم اطلع مع ربعي وارد متعشى بره وهذي حالتي 

مليت ياعليا ملييييييييييييييييييت ، تكفين فهميني مابيج تجهزين ولاشي 

ابيج باللي عليج 

عليا ماتوقعت سعد حبيبها من صغرتها يعاني بروحه وهي ماتدري 

مهتمه بروحها بس تجهز وترتب للعرس .. 

عليا : يابعد عمري والله ، خلاص سعد اللي تشوفه ، متى تبيها؟؟ 

سعد : ها! باجر زين باجر؟؟ 

عليا : ههههههه لا مو جذي حبيبي خلها الخميس ونسوي الحفله بالكويت والعرس بقطر شرايك؟؟ 

سعد : اللي تشوووووووووووفينه علايتي ، كم علايه عندي .. فرحتي قلبي والله . 

عليا : بس هاااا تكفـى كل مابي اجي الكويت تجيبني 

سعد : يااه من غير ماتقولين اصلآ 

عليا : هههه نشوف .. 

سعد : بعدد ههههههه 

عليا : خلاص عيل انا اروح اقول لامي ان بنجدم ،، متى بتجونا عيل؟؟ 

سعد : يعني انشالله الاربعا اوو الخميس بس هاااا القبيله كلها بتجي هههه وبشرط بالفندق لان مو شوي 

عليا هبت فيه : لالالالالالالالالالا والللللللللله احلف عااااااااد 

سعد : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شفييييج يامره ؟ 

عليا :هذا اللي ناقص تجوناا وتقعدون بالفندق لا ياعيوووووووووني 

عيوني اوسع لكم من الدووووووور كلهااااا والبيت 

سعد : آآآآآخ ياقلبي انااااااااا ، شكثر احب الكووووووويت بس محدٍ دارررررررري 

عليا : سعــــــــــــــدد 

سعد : هاهاهاها ياروح سعدددددددددددد 

عليا: خلاص حبيبـي انا بخليك الحين ، دير بالك على نفسك 

سعد : وانتي بعد ، يالله عمري سلمي على الكل 

عليا : هه وانت بعـد ،، ناطريييييييينكم تراا 

سعد : انشالله ، يالله فمان الله 

عليا : مع السلامــه 

وسكر سعد*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الســــــادس ¦¤*~¨° 


سكر سعد .. 


قام خذ اغراضه وراح لداره 

ماتوقع الكلام اللي قالته غلا قبل شوي تحقق الحين وباتصال واحد 

فرح حيييييل حس انه يحلم مو صج لان الكلام قبل شوي كان بعينه مستحيل 

بس تحقق ،، يالله حمدلللله على كل حال 

قام سعد الصبح وقال لامه وراح لدوامه 

وبالدوام اتصل وبلغ سعود وتغريد وعطاهم المهمه 

وكل منهم يتجهز لان السفره هالويك اند .. 

خالد كان فالدوام وغلا بدارهم متمللله.. 

ماتبي تنزل عشان ماتشوف لطيفه وتتذكر انها فيوم 

قالت لها يمه وحطتها بمكانة امها وهي مستحيل قلبها يكون فيوم 

قلب ام ، تعرف تمثل جديــره بكل دور تقوم فيه 

تمثله على أكمل وجه وتتقن فيه وتبـدع .. 

الله يسامحج على اللي سويتيه .. 

لكن حمدلله ربي مانولج اللي فبالج انا وخالد حبينا بعــــض 

وشوفي مصيرج باللي سويتيه فولدج حرقتي قلبه حطمتيه عميتي عيييينه 

مستحيل ام فالدنيا يكون لها هالقلب القااااااااااسي .. 

مستحيل ام تحب عيالها وهذا هو دليل محبتها 

بدال ماتعطيه اللي هو يبيه تحقدين عليه ؟؟ 

يااه انا شلون كنت فيوم خبلـه لهدرجه وحطيتج بمكانة أمي 

أمي اللي ماسمعت عنها الا كل الزيـــن مادريت عن افعالها الا الطيب 

وانتي ماشفت منج الا الكرررررررره 

شلون انغريت فيييج فيوم شلوووووووووووووووووون 

رن موبايلها وقعدت تدوره 

رفعت مخدة السوفا ولقته .. 

(( خالــــد )) .. 

غلا : هلا عمررررري 

خالد : ياصباااح العييد يالحسن الفررررررررريد ،، ياصباح الورد ياعطرر الزهور،، ياصباح من سنى وجهك 

يزيــــــــد ،، من محياك الجميل ازداد نــــــور 

غلا حست ودها تشهق وتصررررررررخ 

يااااااااربي احبه احبه شنو يجنننننننننننننننننننننن اموت فيك خااااااااالد 

غلا : هههههه صباح النور يااااااغلااي انت 

خالد : لا جذي اروح فيهااااااااا ، ماصدق اذنييييييييييي 

غلا : ههههه خااااااالد ترا اسكت 

خالد : يرحمممممممممممممممم امججججججججج لااااااااااا 

غلا تذكرت امها وسكتت وخالد تذكر !! شقلت اناااااا؟؟ اشهد اني ثوووووووووووور 

خالد : لا حيااتي والله اسف ماقصدتها عمري 

غلا بين من صوتها انها تظايقت : لا حبيبي شدعوى ، شفيك متصل! 

خالد : ولهت عليج 

غلا : هههه وانا اكثر 

خالد : حيااتي ، ترا هالخميس رايحين الكويت 

غلا : صــــــج ؟؟ 

خالد : أي خطوبة العم الغااااااااااااالي 

غلا : ااااااااااهاا انزين عيل اتصل ابارك له 

خالد : افااا وتخليني 

غلا : لا حيااااتي بس ابارك 

خالد : واللي يقولج اغارررر من عمج سعد 

غلا فتحت عينها : عمـــــــــي !!!!!!!! 

خالد : آه منهههههههههه وراني الوييييييييل امس تلوين عليههههههه وتبوسينههههههههههه وانا منثبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جنييييي مزهرييييييييييه 

غلا كانت تظحك بس مسكت ظحكتها : هههههههه لاا حبيبيييييييييي انت رررررررررريلي محد يهز مكاااااانك لا عمي ولا غيره 

خالد : اشوفج مقطعتني تلمممممممم و وووووووح*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : هههههههههههههههههه ، خالد هاي ابوي تعرف شنو يعني ابوووووي 

ااااااخ والله له الجنه عمــــي سعد 

خالد تظايق مايبي يسمع هالكلام 

خالد : سمعي غلوي ترا والله واللللللللللللله 

غلا : أي؟؟ 

خالد : احبج 

غلا : هههههه وانا بعد ،، يلا حبيبي بتصل لعمممممي 

خالد : أي ادري عمي عمي هيييين باجر تاخذه عليا وووريني شلون تهديني وتركضين لعمج 

غلا : ههههههههههه انشالله 

خالد : يالله عمري ديري بالج انا اليوم برد مبجر البيت 

غلا : ليش عمري شفيك ؟ تعبان ؟ شي يعورك 

خالد : ااييييييي قلبي ، اووووف شنو تعباان ، مرتفع الامبير فيه ضارب التوب متفجر ياغلا 

غلا : خاااااااااالد 

خالد يصفق وجهه عند عينه : آآآآآآخ رووووحه انتي ، غلااااااااااااااااااه ، شمسويه انتيييييي 

غلا : امممممممممم ـ مادري ماسويت شي 

خالد : اراويج اراااااااوييييييييييييج 

غلا : هههههههههه يلا حبيبــــي انت جذي تعطل شغلك 

خالد : زين زييييين بس تبي تشرد وتحاجي عمها وانا لي الله 

غلا : انت لـــي 

خالد تنح على الكلمه : انزين انزين ،، انا لمن ؟؟ 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : عيديهااااااااااااااا 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه ،، انت لي ،، يلا حبيبي بخليك 

خالد : احبج وديري بالج على نفسج 

غلا : وانت بعد عمري 

خالد : فمان الله 

غلا : مع السلامه .... 



غلا شسوت .. 

طالعت ساعتها لقتها عشر ونص .. 

امممممممم في وقت اروح اشتري له ورد واطرشه؟ 

أي بخليهم يجهزونها بسرعه وشنو اشتري له ؟؟ 

يااه اطلع بروحي؟؟ استحي انا.. 

علووووووووي .. ماكو غيرها .. 

لايكون فالجامعه ؟؟ 

اتصلت لها وطلعت عاليه غايبه ماراحت اليوم لانها امس رايحه ملجة بنت عمتها .. 

عاليه : غلوووووووي تكفين خليها العصر 

غلا : لج خمس دقايق برزي وامرج 

عاليه : زيييييييييييييييين ، باااااااااااي 

سكرت عاليه ونامت وردت قامت وتسحب روحها للحمام 
غلا اتصلت وقالت لخالد ووافق انها تطلع .. 

لبست غلا و لفت شيلتها وتعطرت بعطر خفيف وخذت شنطتها وموبايلها وسكرت دارهم ونزلت .. 

عمر كان طالع من البيت ولطيفه كانو عندها نسوان يشربون جاي الضحـى .. 

غلا دخلت وسلمت وطلعت عنهم 

استأذنت لطيفه وقالت لهم شوي وبترجع ،، بتجييك على الحلوو .. 

لطيفه : وين انشالله ؟؟ 

غلا وهي لين الحين تبتسم من سوالف الحريم .. : 

غلا بكل برود : هلا ؟؟ 

لطيفه : وين رايحه ؟؟ 

غلا : بشتري هديه لعمي وبطرشها مكتبه .. 

لطيفه : خوووش والله ، قلتي لريلج 

غلا : مايبي لها كلام ، حبيبي هو اللي اقتررررح هالاقتراح ( تبي تقهرها) 

لطيفه كانت محتره من حجيها : ولدي انا يقترح مثل جي؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : أي ، عن اذنج مابي اتأخر ،، مع السلامه 

غلا ماخلت لها مجال للنقاش كلش والسياره كانت تنتظرها .. 

ركبت الـجاكوور وقالت للدريول يروحون بيت عاليه 

دخلوا للبيت وكان اخوها راشد بالحوووش يلاعب اخوانه .. 

كان مستأذن من شغله لانه بيودي اخوه المستشفى عنده موعد .. 

راشد شاف السياره وقرب منها وغلا ترنرن على عاليه 

عاليه طلعت من الباب ووقفت فتحت الشنطه طلعت موبايلها 

عاليه : هاااااااااا شفييييييج انتييييي صبري عليييييييي 

غلا : يالخايسه بسرعه كاهو اخوج بيقرب من السياره والله ترا انزل من الفشله 

عاليه : رااااااشد .. 

راشد : هلااااااااااااااااااااا ( يلف عليها ) ، من هاي؟ 

عاليه : يابابا مو زينه اللقافه يسمونك المتطفل بعدين 

راشد جنه عرف معلومه من عندها : ياااااااشيخه ، طلعتي فهلويه .. 

عاليه : هاي رفيجتي غلا وخرررررررر لو سمحت 

راشد وخر عنها وهو ماسك الكوره فرها بس لقفها عليها .. : لاتتأخرين وتحملي بعمرج 

عاليه : يوتو (وهي تركب ) باااااي رشوووووووودي 

راشد عصب لها بحواجبه انه يعني لاتعيدينها 

غلا : حمدلللللله علىىىىى السلالالالالالالالالالامه 

عاليه : ههههههههههههههههه توحشتك برشاااااااااااااااا 

غلا : ههههههههههههههه يالخبله ،،، اطلع سراج 

عاليه : اووه هاي سراج رفيج المدرسه خخخخ ، شلونك سراج زين؟؟ 

سراج يهز راسه : همدولله .. انا يأأرف انتَ داخل سكول مال مدام قلا (غلا) 

عاليه : ههههههه أي أي رفيجتها 

سراج : ايوى فرند 

غلا : حلاتين ، تبون جاي؟؟ 

عاليه : أي والله ماتريقت 

غلا : امش سراج لانتأخر 

عاليه : هههههههههههههههههههههه 

فالطريـج .. 

عاليه : ها لووولو شخبارج مع خالد؟؟ 

غلا : تماااااااام سمنه على عسل 

عاليه : الله الله ، ياربي كله فصوب ويوم العرس فصوب ههههههه تقولين بشرد ههههه 

غلا : هههههههه اففف كنت كارهه روحي هذاك اليوم ومسكينه خالتي (ام عاليه يعني) تقولي لاتخافين ولد 

عمج وبيداريج فديت عمرهاااااااااااااا 

عاليه : هههههههههههه ، امي واعليه عليها مع الكللللللللل 

غلا : اااخ الله يخليها انشالله ويحطني بمكانهاااااااااا 

عاليه : شلون يعني؟؟ 

غلا : يعطيني ربع حنااااانها وطيبتها وأعيش مع ريلي بهناااا بدون شر الغيررر 

عاليه : شسوت لطيفه؟؟ 

غلا : اففففف علايوو لو شفتيها قبل لا اطلع كانت تبي تطفرني لكن وغلاتج 

ماخليت لها مجال صرت مانادي خالد الا بحبيبي وعمري 

عاليه : ههههههههههه فديت الاشرار 

غلا : مو شريره والله ، لكن دامها تعاملني جذي ، تبشر بسعدهاااااااا 

عاليه : هههههههههههههه شوي شوي علييييي تراني عليوه رفيجتج 

غلا : هههههههههههه 

سكتوا شوي 

عاليه : شخبار عمـــــر ؟؟ 

غلا كانت صاده ولفت بسرعه وجنه حد نفضها وذكرها بشي حلووو كان وياها ورااح !! 

غلا : عمر؟؟ 

عاليه بحنيه : أي عمر .. ولد عمج 

غلا تتنهد : طيب ، تدرين يقولون قريب بيفقد نظره .. 

عاليه : ياااعمري عليه . 

غلا لمعت عينها : اااخ ياعاليه انا خليت 2 بهوااي ولد عمي حبني وحبيته وبعدها انغرم فيني اخوه 

الي صار بغمضة عيـن ريلـي ،، انا ماتوقعت اول يوم دخلت عندهم هالثنين بيطيحون بهوااي واتعبهم معاي..*

----------


## وعود

*عاليه : ياغلا ياحياتي انتي ماطيحتيهم ، انتي حبيتي عمر وماكان لكم نصيب فبعض 

انتي مع خالد ،،، (وصلوا وانقطع كلامهم ) ،، يلا نزلــي.. 

نزلت غلا وعاليه للمول يبون ياخذون للعم سعد هديه حلوه .. 

دخلوا هاي لاند وقربوا من سكشن الساعات ،، 

غلا رفعت غشوتها هي وعاليه يطالعون الساعات .. 

ماكانوا وايد حلووين .. 

البياع : تفدلووو ، كيف بإدر ساعدكن؟؟ 

غلا : ورني ساعات رجاليه جديده ، بليز .. 

البياع: في عندك هيدي ويطلع وحده ويروح ويرد بكم وحده .. 

غلا : امممم مادري والله احس هذي شوي قديمه ستايلها ،، شوفي عاليه .. 

البياع :لا شو أديميييي جداااد .. 

غلا : ادري بس الستايل شووي فضه ماعرف شلون جاي. . 

البياع : طيب شوفي هيي .. 

كانت جلد بني 

غلا ماعجبها ولااشي وعاليه راحت تشوف بالصوب الثاني 

وقالت لها كل شي بايخ وقديم 

غلا : خلااص مشكور ، تعبناك 

البياع : معئوووله الحلو يجي لعنا وماياخود شي 

غلا تنرفزت منه لززززقه : ماعليه مره ثانيه انشالله مستعجلين احنا 

وطلعوا على طول 
غلا تغشت وعاليه تعدل شيلتها وقطت الغشوه على وجهها .. 

عاليه : خل نطلع وانا اوديج محل احلى .. 

غلا : اوكي ،، بشووورج .. 

طلعوا ركبوا السيااره .. 

قطت كل وحده غشوتها .. 

غلا : وين محلـج ؟؟ 

عاليه : الفرادن اللي فالستـي ماخذين لبنت عمتي وريلها منه فناان 

غلا : يعني عنده اشيا تصلح؟؟ 

عاليه : افا عليج هالاشيا ماتجيها الا نسوانهااااااااا 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عاليه : يلا سراج ،، ستي سنتر 

راجو يهز راسه : اوكـــــــــــي 

نزلو من اقرب باب له ومن اللفت صعدوا له .. 

دخلت غلا وخذت له ساعه وقلم على حديدته اللي تتشير فالجيب 

ملفوف عليها الالماس بشكل حلزوني .. 

بس غلا حست ماراح يعجب عمها 

رجعته وخذت له قلمين اللي يجون مع بعض . 

جاف و حبر 

لونهم فضي والالماس عادي على الحديده .. 

لفوهم لها وطلعوا .. 

عاليه : ها شي بعد 

غلا : بسس شي واحد 

عاليه : ابي حق خالد ( تقلد عليها ) 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههه 

عاليه : شتبين له ؟؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : اممممممممممممممممم خل ننزل تحت اتذكر جنه كان في محل حلوو 

عاليه : شنو 

غلا : امشي ومشوا نزلو تحت 

كان في محل يبيع مسابيح وهالاشيا وخواتم رجاليه ....... إلـخ 

غلا عجبها مسباج كهرمان متدرج بني محروق ويفتح .. 

خذت 2 وكانت تبي تاخذ لكن تدري خالد ماراح يلبسهم .. 

واصلآ ماتعرف مقاسه .. 

خذتهم وعلى طول راحو لمحل الورد 

كان في واحد هناك تتعامل معاه غلا وعمتها وعاليه العايله يعني هههه دايمآ .. 

وصته يسوي لها باقه معتبره ويحط لها الهديه وعطتهم العنوان 

قال لها الحين الساعه 11 يعني بيفظي كم عامل عشانها ويخلصونها قبل 2 .. 

على الساعه وحده خلصت 

وسعد كان فشغلـه 

يتكلم فالتليفون مع واحد جنه يتأكد من شي فالورقه . 

سعد : اووووووكي عيل ، سلاام 

الفراش : Mr. This is for you? 

سعد : لي؟ من من؟؟؟ 

الفراش حط الورد على الطاوله وطلع 

سعد شاف الكرت ويقراه وهو يبتسم .. 

(( لعمـــي الغالــي ،، ألف ألف مبروك على خطوبتك ،، 
تستاهل ياايبا .. 

بنتك / غلا بنت الفيصـل .. )) 

سعد عووره قلبه حس كلام وايد يطلع من كل كلمه كاتبتها غلاا 

هزه شعور حلوو ماحسه من قبل من كلمة يبا ، مع ان غلا دايمآ تقوله يبا .. 

حس انه عرف يربي مع انها مو بنته بس كان قد المسؤوليه مع غلا .. 

آآآآخ ياربي الله يرحمك ياخوي يافيصـل .. 

تمنيتك صج ويااي بهاللحظه 

رفع عينه للسما وترحم على اخوه ومرته .. 

وتذكر ابوه 

قلبه آلمه وايد على هالطاااااري 

انا شقاعد اتطرررى 

ياربي يمكن عشان الفرحه ومو متعود عليها ، هههههه لازم نكاده 
كان يبي يوخر صورة ابوه لما مات عن فكره بالظحك بس ماقدر .. 

كان سعد بالثاني اعدادي 

وابوه مرقد بالمستشفى .. 

وهو ماسك يده وقاعد عند سريره .. 

وراسه على يد ابووه .. 

سعد : لا يباااااا تكفى قووووووووم ، انا صغير على هالحمــــــــــــل يايباااا 

تكفى قوم وانا اوووعدك انفذ طلبك يباااااا ،( يصيح) يبا والله ماجذب عليييييك 

بقعد عند المطوع وبحفظ القرآن كلـــــــه بس تكفى يبا لاتخليناااااااااااااااا 

يبا واللي يسلمك قوم ( يطق يده ) يبا انت صاحي مو جذي؟؟ 

سعود اخوه يرفعه : بس ياسعد قووم 

سعد يهد يد اخوه بقوه : خلنييييييييييييييييييييي ،يبااااااااااااااااااا تكفى كلمنيييييييييييييييييييي 

يبا ردددددددد علييييييييييي ردددددد لاتخلينيييييييييي يبا ور سعود انك قايم الله يخليييييك 

فيصل : سعد لاتسوي بروحك جذي ، اذكر الله وقوم .. 

سعد : شفيكمممممممم انتووووووووووووووو اصلآ ابوي مخدر ماماااااااات تكفون فهموووو 

بعد ساعات من النزاع وياه طلعوه بالقوه لانه تم ماسك بالسرير ويصيح 

كل اللي سحبه معاه من ابووه مسباحه الابيض 

كان المسباح هديه لابوه غاليه حيل مسباح من مكه 

بحجر ابيض مكتوب عليه ( الله ) بالأسود .. 

والحجر مكعب مو مدور 

طلعوووه من الغرفه 

وسعد هدهم وطاح من يدهم على الارض ورن صوت الطيحه بالمكان*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الـخامـــــــس ¦¤*~¨° 


.* اليــوم الثانــي *. 

الساعه كانت 11 وغلا وخالد لين الحين نايمين 

محد قعدهم لان اكيد تعبانين من بعد السفر على طول 3 ايام ورا بعض عزايم .. 

قام عمر على الساعه 10 وتسبح وونزل 

كلم راشد وطلعوا مع بعض يتريقون بره .. 

الساعه صارت 12 .. 

12:30 

قامت غلا وهي تحس انها دايخه من كثر النووووم 

غلا تهز خالد : خالد،، خالد ، خاااالد 

خالد فتح عيونه وغلاا مااااتت شحلاااااااتهم .. 

ابتسمت وبكل نعومه : صبـاح الخيــر عمري 

خالد يرفع جسمه : صباح النور غلااي 

غلا : ترا الساعه وحده 

خالد : اوووووف 

غلا : ههههههههه ، يلا حبيبي قووم بسك 

خالد : من قلب بسي هههه هاي نومه عن قرن 

غلا ظحكت وقامت دخلت الحمام وخالد قام من على السرير 

فتح الستاير . 

سكر ازرة بجامته لانه تصارع معاها وهو نايم خخخ 

طلعت غلا وجات وراه وخالد الشمس على نص وجهه 

شكله عذاااااااااب 

حطت يدينها على جتوفه 

خالد وكانه مستمتع باللي يشمـه : اااااااااااااااااااااه الله شهالرررررررررررريحه 

(يلف عليها) 

غلا مبتسمه : حلووووووه؟ 

خالد : مثل راعيتها 

غلا وخرت ومشت عنه تطلع له ملابسه 

خالد : تدوووووووووخ 

غلا تطالعـه : بـــــــس يلا تسبح 

خالد : بكيفج؟؟ 

غلاا : يــــــــــــــــس 

خالد : أكييييييييييييد؟ 

غلا بخرعه : ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

خالد يرد يقولها وجنه يستعد بيركض 

غلا : ههههههه أي متأكده 

خالد يروح ويركض لها وغلا تشرد منه 

دخلت لغرفة التبديل 

ولحقهاااااااااااااا 

طلعت وركضت للسرير وركبت فوقه 

خالد : حووووولي احسن لج 

غلا : ههههههههههه ماااااااابي 

خالد : نزلللللللللللللللللليي 
غلا : هههههههه مابييييييي 

خالد ركب على السريرررر 

وغلا نزلت بسررررررررررعه 

غلا مسكت له كرستاله مزينين بها الطاوله 

كرستال وداخلها ورده عنابيه 

غلا : ان قربت اظربك فيها 

خالد : هاهاهاي ضد الكسر لعلممممممج 

غلا : خاااااااااااااااااااااااالد عاد 

خالد : والله كيفي ، يابنيه مرتي وكيفي شتبين انتي 

غلا اونها زعلت قطت الكرستاله وقعدت على الكرسي 

غلا : مابي شي 

خالد : لااا حياتي شفيج ، اتغشمر معاج 

غلا : وخرر عني 

خالد يوخر يدها وينط يبوس خدها : اسف عااد 

غلا تحط يدها فشعره الغليظ اونها تجره وتهزه شوي شوي : احبـــــــــــــــــــــك 

خالد يده على يدها : ههههههه اموت فيج ، بس عاد آحححيييي راسي 

غلا : ههههههههه ، يلا عمري قوم تأخرنا وايد 

خالد : يااااااااااااامرني الغلا .. 

غلا ظحكت له ودخل الحماام يتسبح 

غلا لبست جلابيه تايجر والشغل اللي فيها بالريبمو البني والاسود 

شكلها كااان فخـــــم حيل 

حطت على طرف عينها شدو بني ومدت كحلتها صار البني يبين بالتدقيق 

حطت قلوس بيج وخففت لمعته شوي .. 

قعدت تتعدل .. 

شغابات وجـذي .. 

طلع خالد 

وبدل بغرفة التبديل 

الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه ) يطلعون منه 

على كمدينه صغيره وكباتة غرفة التبديل 

ماكان لها باب بس ممر وقوس وعلى الغرفه 

خالد لبس ثوب يده نص كم 

وطلع شاف غلا فتح عينه 

خالد : هوووب هوب هوب، كم مره قلت لج التايجر لي انا 

غلا : ههههههه خااااالد شدعوى عاد انا لابسته عادي 

خالد : تكفين لا جذي طالعه تخبلييييين لاا 

غلا : حبيبــــي محد فالبيت اخوك طلع بس عمي وخالتي حبيبي عاد 

خالد قرب وقعد على ركبه وهي على الكرسي وشعرها انتثر على جنب والجلابيه كانت حرير 

خالد وهو مدنع : اغـار غلا . 

غلا تمسك يده : حبيبـــــــــــي موو على جلابيه 

خالد : اللي تشوفينه لكن احذرررج اخر مره التايجر ينلبس ،، لغيري طبعآ 

غلا : ههههه انشالله عمـري 

تعطر خالد ونزل هو وغلا ،، 

قعدوا كلهم وتغدوا وبعد الغدا قعدوا فالصالـه .. 

خالد كان رافع ريل وحده على الكرسي والثانيه منزلها .. 

خالد : يبا وينه عمر ؟؟ 

سعود : والله يابووك عمر من الصبح طالـع مع رفيجه 

خالد : أي رفيج؟ ماتعرفه ؟ 

سعود : لا يابوك اظنتي تركي واذا مب هو فانا ماعرف من ربعه غير ذي 

اعرف اشكالهم وهم من لكن رايح عن بالي 

خالد : ااااااها . 

بعد صمـت 

غلا : خالد تبي؟ 

خالد : هلا؟ 

غلا (شفيه؟) : تبــي؟ 

خالد : أي*

----------


## وعود

*($الفصـــــــــــــــل السابـــــــــع $) 


وسعد هدهم وطاح من يدهم على الارض ورن صوت الطيحه بالمكان 


فيصل كان من داخله منذبح على ابوه اكثر من سعد وعلى سعد .. بس ماعرف شيسوي 

سعود كان من داخله ذابل بس مكابر .. 

خالد بن سعود مع عمه بدار ابوه اللي كانت قريبه من صالة العزاا 

خالد : عمي لاتصيح انت دايمآ تقول الصياح للحريم 

سعد : اذلللللللللف عنييييييييييي انتتتتتتتتتتت 

خالد زعل على كلام عمه وطلع عنه 

ونسى سعد انه رجال وتم يصيح بصياح اليهال على ابوه 

كان دايمآ ابوه يقوله من باجر تسجل عند المطوع فالمسيد وتحفظ القرآن 

وهو يقوله انشالله وماينفذ 

احترق قلبه على كل لحظه قال ابوه فيها هالكلام وهو رفض 

انقهر على كل لحظه بعدها عن ابوه 

انقهر عن كل حركه طايشه سواها وعصبت ابوه .. 

اااااااااااخ يايباااااا ليش خليتنيييييي 

وبعدها بكمٍ سنه بنفس الاسبوع بس آخر يوم منه 

مات فيصل ومرته وهم رادين من العمره .. 

سعد بفرحته ببنت أخوه الحفيده الاولى اللي وعى لها 

انطفت هالفرحه بخبر موتتهم 

وغلا كانت مولوده بأول أشهرها .. 

سعد كان بالثنويه 

وتعب قلبه وتعب حاله من اللي صار له بهالفتره 

تكفل هو بكـل شي 

صار الابو لغلا واخوها وكل اهلـها 


كانت غلا ياهل ام سنه وكان يرد من المدرسه وهو جايب لها حلويات 

وكل خميس يمر محل العاب يشتري لها لعبه ويوديها .. 

وغلا تفرررررح 

ولما صارت بالـ3 سنين 

هو علمها تتكلم واول اسم قالته كان ماما 

بس كانت كل ماتقوله تقعد تصيح لانها تروح تدور امها وماتلقاها 

وسعد يسكتها يقولها ماما فووووق وهي تظن انها مسافره وهو قصده فوق عند الله .. 

صارت تتكلم وتعلمت تقول كم كلمه 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

سعد تذكر مره كان يوم الخميس العصـر غلا كانت ام سنتين .. قبل لاتتكلم 

الجو كان حلوو 

طلع ودا غلا الدكان 

شايلها وهي لابسه فستان بناتي احمررر كانت صغيره وشكلها بالاحمر يووونس 

كانت بيضه ومربربه والاحمر حلوو عليها والصندل احمر 

وداها ولقى ربعه عند الدكان 

دخلها الدكان وشرى لها حلاوه .. 

وكان تأشر تبي تلم عروسه تلوع الجبد 

سعد : هااااااا بابا؟؟؟ ( يشوف اللعبه) اخيييي هذييي؟ 

غلا صاحت يوم شافت ملامحه مكشره 

سعد : خلاص خلاص ،، يجر اللعبه وياخذها 

وخذاها ،، طلعوا 

واحد من ربع سعد لما طلعوا كان لابس قنـاع 

وغلا لما شافته ماتت صياح هدت اللعبه من يدها ولمت عمها ووجهها مزرق 

سعد : بس بس لاتصيحيييين .. (يدز رفيجه) قط هالمسخررررره من عليك ماتشوفها تصيح 

ربعه انكسر خاطرهم عليها وتمو يسكتونها 

قعدوا على الارض وحطوها فالنص ويسكتونها 

سعد : بس بس حبيبيييييييييييييي اكاااه لعبتج 

رفيجه يحول لها يبيها تسكت 

وهي تشوفه ومتخرعه 

سعد : انتوا شسويتوااااااااااا 

شالها سعد وردوا البيت وتم يهدييييها ويلعبها 

لين سكتت 

ارتاااااح سعد وحس انه فاز بشـي مع انه ماسوى شي غير انه هدا من صياحها اللي كان 

مسوي عرررررررس بالفريج 

(((سعد قعد على كرسي مكتبه يتذكر هالاشيا))) .. 

ولما غلا كبرت وصارت فوقت انها تدخل الروضـــــــه 

كانو كل يوم يشترون بدله للروضه 

وسعد كان متكفل حتى انه يسبحها ويمشطها ويلبسها ويأكلها .. 



((الله عليك والله كفووووووو)) 

أول يوم سعد قام الساعه خمس وخلص كل اغراضه 

من ملابس له وتريق وخلا كل شي جاهز له 

وقعدها ... 

وشالها ودخلها الحمام وكانت هي تبي تنام وسعد يبيها تصحصح 

تم يرش عليها شوية ماي بارد 

وسبحهاااا وطلعوا 

سعد هني توهق 

شعرها كان شوي طويل وكله ماي ماعرف شيسوي .. 

من قلب تورط .. 

هو بعد وراه ثنويه شلون جذي .. 

لبسها فستان وردي مع الاصفر الهادي 

ومشط شعرها 

غلا : لااااااااااااااا مابي عنقووووووووووووووثـه 

سعد وهو تعبان : هااااااااا عيل شنو تبييييييييين يابابااا 

غلا : ابي ثرررررررريطه بـــــث 

سعد : بث !!!!!! 

غلا تظحك : هيهيهيهيهييي اييييي بث 

سعد : زين روحي جيبيها .. 

غلا راحت فتحت الدرج وطلعت 2 : ابي هااااااااااااااااااااي 

سعد : لالالالا اخضر مو شيييييي بابا ، وردي حلوو 

غلا فيها الصيحه : اخدددددددددددددددر 

سعد : لالالا وردي شوفي ، اللللله حلاااااااه هذي (ياشر على الوردي) هذي كخ ( الاخضر) 

غلا فرحت لما حط الوردي على شعرها 

واقتنعت 

وتم ساعه سعد يربط ويتوهق 

وترجع تنصل 

لين آخر شي عرف لها وربطها 

بس شعرها لين الحين فيه ماي .. 

توهق وقعد يفكر .. 

شلون شلون شسوي الحييييين 

ادورها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

(قصده يشيلها ويدورها بشعرها يمكن ينشف؟؟؟) <<< ياعيني صج صبـي ماكووو خبره خخخ 

ماقتنع بهالفكره 

مسك الفطوه مره ثانيه ونشف شعرها واختربت الشريطه 

ورجع لفها واعتفست ورد ربطها 

واخيرآ خلصوا خلاها وراح يبدل وهي تروح عنده تشوفه وترد تشيل اشيا تحطهم فالشنطه 

تعطرت من الكمدينه الصغيره اللي حاطها لها سعد 

كان لونها فوشي وبنفسجي ونجوم صفـر ليتات مع كرسي صغير .. 

سعد طلع ولقاها على الكمدينه 

سعد : يالله لين الحين تتعدل ذي ،، يالله يامدموزيل تأخرنا 

غلا تمشي بسرعه له وماده يدها عشان تمسك فيده 

غلا : منو دوذيل؟؟؟؟ 


سعد : هههههههههه هاي مرت الحرامي 

غلا : هييييييي (تشهق) حلااااااامي ! 

سعد : أي أي 

سكتت غلا وقعدت تفكر بهالسالفه اللي قالها عمها ، كانت خرافيه بس هي صدقتها .. 

ونزلو ريقها سعد وطلعوا .. 

وداها للروضه وحط في شنطتها فلوس وعلمها على الروضه 

وهي كانت نبيهه تحفظ كل شي بسرعه بس خوافــــه .. 

دخلت المدرسه وطلع سعد*

----------


## وعود

*غلا حشرت المكان بالصياح 

سعد رجع لها ونزل لها وهو يسكتها 

وقدر يسكتها وقال لها هو فالصف الثاني 

وانه اذا ماراح المدرس بيوقفه 

وهي شوي اسكتت وقال لها انتي قعدي هني معاهم 

نطريني وبرد لج بعد شوي 

راح سعد مدرسته وقال للدريول الوقت اللي تخلص فيه غلا 

ولازم يودي خدامه معاه تجيبها ولايتأخر 

يروح قبل الوقت بربع ساعه 

عشان ماتخاف .. 



ولما غلا كبرت ودخلت الابتدائي 

والاعدادي 

والثنوي 

ولما خذوها بيت اخوه 

وحرموووه من بنته اللي ماجابهاا 

ااااااااااخ 

والله جنه هالاشيا امس صايره لـــــــــــي 

شلوووون 

غلا اللي امس اسكتها 

والعبها 

اليوم عروووووووووس!! 

ااييه ،، الله يهنييج .. 

ويهنينيييييييييي ويخلصني من هالنطره ياعليااااااااااا 


ماخلص شغله وطلع للبيت 

وسيده نام 

مايبي ياكل ولاشي لانه حس الكآبه والوحده بتقضي عليه شوي شوي .. 

بعد 3 ايام على العشا .. 

غلا وخالد بالدار يرتبون الشنطه للسفرر لانهم بيروحون قبل الكل بيوم .. 

غلا تحط بجامة خالد .. 

وخالد قاعد يحط اغراضه بشنطه صغيره ( موس حلاقه ، افتر شيف ،،،، إلــخ .. ) 

خالد : ليش ساكته ؟؟ 

غلا : لا عادي ،، 

خالد حط كل شي من يدها ومسك يدها ولفها عليه .. 

غلا رفعت عينها بكل خوف لعيون خالد .. 

خالد قعد على الكرسي وقعدها حذاه : شفيج عمري؟ 

غلا كانت حزيينه حيل هاليوم ومتظايقه 

غلا تمسح تحت عينها وبكل ظيق : مافينــي شـي .. (تقوم عن خالد) 

تلها من يدها وقعدها على ريله : قولي شفيج غلا ، مو انا اللي تخشين علي 

غلا قامت عنه ومشت خطوه وخالد وقف 

ردت له ورفعت عينها وشافته طويييييل حيل 

مدت يدها تلمه وتصيييييييييح 

خالد لم غلا بقوو بس كانت بخفه عنده << هههههه 

خالد : شفيج حياااااتي؟ شمظايقج؟؟ 

غلا تشهق : خاااااااااالد انا بمووووووووت 

خالد انصبت عروقه وقف قلبه : شفيج غلا شصاير؟؟؟ 

غلا وخرت عن حظنه ومسحت دموعها 

غلا : خالد امــــــك ، الله يخليييييك ماقدر استحمل 

خالد : ليش شسوت؟؟ 

غلا : خاالد الله يخليك مابي اقولك لان مايصير بتتشوه صورتها بسبتي وانا مابي هالشي تكفى 

خالد : لازم اعرف ياغلا ،، انتي مرتي واللي يمسج يمسني اللي يطالج يطالنـــــي ( يهزها ) انتي فاهمه 

غلا : ليش تصرررررخ علي انا ( تشهق) تهزني وتهاوشني اطلع لاامك وشوفهاااااااااااااا 

(تصييح) انا لاني يتيمه امــــك عاجبتها تهزيأها لـــــــي ، صار هواااااايه ياخالد 

(( ترد تصيييييييييييييييح )) 

خالد : اسسسسسف حبيبتي اسف ، ماقصدت ، زين قولي شسويت تكفين 

غلا : ماسوت شييي 

خالد : تحجييي غلا 

غلا : اخر مره كنت داخله اسلم على نسوان عندها كانت تطالعني 

جنها تقولي يلا خلصي ولما طلعت كانت تقولي شاورتي خالد ومادري شنو ؟ 

ليش ششايفتني؟؟؟؟؟؟ لهدرجه قليلة اصل بعينها !!!!!! 

خالد : لا ياعمري لا ياغلااي لاتقولين جذي انتي اصيله غصبٍ عن الكلل ، طولي بالج حبيبتيييييي 

غلا مسحت دموعها وسكتت وراحت صبت لها كاس ماي وشربته 

خالد قعد يرتب باجي الاغراض بروحه 

وغلا تحس بصداع نصف راسها نصين هوست عليه وخذت بندول .. 

خالد : غلا ماعرف اربعه ؟؟؟؟ (كان بدي لها اياديه مفتوحه) 

غلا ربعته وحطته .. 

خلص كل شي وسكر الشنطه ونزلها من على السرير حطها قريبه من الباب 

وغلا كانت ترتب الدار 

وداست على زرار خالد عورتها ريلها وايد .. 

وخالد كان طالع من الحمام 

ماتبيه يدري لانه بيسوي لها اسعافات وحااااله 

تحملت العوار وقعدت على ريلها على الكرســــــــــــي ،، 

خالد قعد يسولف وياها .. 

كان من داخله متعور من سالفة امـه مع غـلا 

هي من زمان مو اصلاح وياها 

ومااصدق هالشي الا بفيينا لما سافرووو .. 

وشاف معاملة امـه يوم هاوشتها مره 

هو حس بالاحراج .. 

اجل شلون البنت غلا كانت شوي وتصيح انا ادري .. 

خالـد : غناتـــي ! 

غلا ماجاوبت وحطت عينها بعينه .. 

خالد : لاا تزعلين من كلام امـي انتي عارفه طبعـها حيااتي 

غلا : ولايهمك 

خالد : وصدقينــي كلها كمٍ شهر ويخلص بيتنا .. 

غلا : بنكون بنفس البيت صح 

خالد نزل عينه : بس منفصل .. 

غلا رجعت راسها لورا ،، 

غلا وجنها لقت حـل : خالــد 

خالد : عيوووووووووووووون خالد 

غلا : شرايك نسكن بالبيت العوود ؟؟ 

خالد : شنو؟؟ ليش؟ 

غلا : هو أصلآ فاظي وبيتي من يوم صغرتي ، ووو ،،،،،،،،،، تكفـــــى 

خالد : لا حياتي انا ابيج فبيت بروحج انتي الآمره فيه والناهيـه ، بيت بتعبي وبفلوووسي انا 

غلا : مافيها شي خالد بيت ابوي العود هاي يعني بيت الكل 

خالد : لا حياااااتي ، اسمحي لي 

غلا تنهدت بيأس وراحت كانها بتجيب شي 

خالد :وين رايحه ومخليتني 

غلا تظحك له : مسويه لك شي ابيك تذوقه 

خالد : يم يم يالله لاتبطين 

غلا : هههههههههههههه توك ماتبيني اتحرك 

خالد : لا ماعليج انشالله بغمض عيني على ماتردين 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههه ،، وراحت عنه 

كانت مسويه حلو الترتلـز بالتووفـــــي ،، يمــــــــــــــــي 

خالد من شاف شلون مزين فتح عينه : واااااااااااااااااااو ، شكله فناااااااااان*

----------


## وعود

*وبسرعه خذ القفشه(الملعقة) وذاقه 

قعد ياكله وخلص اللي كان محطوط له 

وقعد يشوف غلا وهي تاكله 

غلا: ههههههههههههههههههههههه تبيه ؟ 

خالد : لالالالا ، عليج بالعافيه حبيبتي شدعوى 

غلا كانت تاخذ شوي منه بالقفشه ،و تمده لخالد 

خالد طبعآ 

اكيد 

فور شوور 

بيانسوووغ 

شي طبيعـــــــــــــــي 

شفيكم مب مصدقين؟ 

ههههه 

فتح حلجه بياكل ههاهاهاهاها 

خالد مسك القفشه بحلجه وبعدين بيده 

خالد : غلاااااااااااااااااا 

غلا : ها حبيبي؟ 

خالد : مو طبيعي الحلو شلون سويتيه 

غلا : هههههه عادي عمري حلو عادي 

خالد : لالا اكيد حاطه صبعج فيه 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههه صح صح شدراك 

خالد وفيه الظحكه على تعليقه المغبر : هههه يظحك ها 

غلا : ههههههههههه اموت فيك خالد 

خالد وانا اكثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثر ، اخ لو تدرين شكثر احبج 

شلون انا اللي انقلبت حياتيي من دخلتي ياغلااا 

غلا كانت بين فرحتها وحزنها على كلام خالد .. 

قامو ثاني يوم .. 

طيارتهم كانت الساعه عشر بالليل ,, 

خالد طلع هو وغلا هاليوم يبون يقظونه بعيد عن الكل 

خالد صار مايبي حد يزعل غلا كلــــــش 

راحو يتغدون بره بفندق (الرتـز كارلتون) .. 

تغدوا وبعدها قعدوا يسولفون 

وكان شكلهم مايملل أي حد يمر 

بس يبي يوقف يطالعهم 

خالد كان كاااااااشخ صج معرس 

الثوب شحلاته والنسفه تذبـح .. 

والقفل اسوووووود ومحدده عدل 

غلا طبعا كانت رافعه غشوتها وكانت طالعه روعه من حلاوة الوقت اللي تقظيه ويا خالد .. 

كانت خدودها حمــــــر مكحله عينها وخالد ميت طول ماهو يتكلم 

مايبي أي شي يخليه يشيل نظره من على عينها .. 

وكانت هي تلف وترد تطالعه وتشوفه لين الحين يشوفها وتقوله شفييييييك؟ 

هاهاها .. 

قاموا بعدها .. يتمشون 

كان في محل يبيع شنط واشيا اسمه ( فيلا مودا ) 

غلا دخلته ماكانت تبي تاخذ شي مع ان الاشيا تجنن 

بس وين بتحطهم خالد مايبيهم يردون البيت 

لان الجو وايد حلو بينهم اليوم اكثر من كل يوم 

خالد رن موبايله وقال لغلا بيطلع بره يتكلم .. 

غلا قعدت تشوف الملابس وماتبي تطلع لان خالد شكله لين الحين ماخلص 

تبي تطلع ويطلعون من المكان لانها تمللت 

شافت شنطـه عجيييييبه ، وشرتها وخلتها عندهم وقالت لهم 

بتخلي رفيجتها (عاليه) تجي تاخذها .. 

لانها اصلآ شرتها لغلا 

دفعت لهم ودخل خالد 

وطلعت غلا ولاجنها خذت شي 


خالد : ليش دفعتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا: ؟؟؟؟ انت كنت بره*

----------


## وعود

*خالد شوي معصب: ياسلاام والله عذر حلوووووو 

غلا : قصر صوتك خالد خل نطلع 

خالد : شنو خل نطلع انا وين رحت ؟ شنو انتي تدفعييييين؟؟ وين قاعدييييين! 

غلا : امش خالد بالسياره نتفاهمم 

مشت غلا وخالد حذاها وهو معصب ركبت السياره 

خالد :والله غلا؟ هاي موقف تحطيني فيه؟ 

غلا والصيحه فبلعومها : ياخالد والله ماقصدت شي شفتك تتكلم فالموبايل ( عيونها تلمع ) قلت ليش 

اقطع عليه ادفع انا عااادي انا اصلآ شاريتها لرفيجتي ماقصدت منها شي انت شفيك 

خالد : ياغلا مابيج تدفعين يابعد عمري ، انا الرجال انا اللي ادفع 

غلا : اســــــفه خالد والله ماقصدت شي 

خالد ظحك لها : اخر مره ممكن ؟ 

غلا دموعها طاحت 

خالد : افاااااااااا ليش تصيحين غلا؟ والله اني حماار ،، حبيبي خلاااااااااااااااص 

غلا قامت تشهق بس مو من السالفه من ظيقه سكنت فيها فجأه 

خالد : ياعمري اسف اسف ( يشيل التكيه مالت السياره يبي يسكت غلا) 

غلا تنشف دموعها .. 

غلا : خلاص ماصار شي 

خالد : حيااتي عشان خاطري ماقصدت شي 


غلا ظحكت له : خلاص عمري .. انسى 

خالد : انزين احبـج 

غلا ظحكت وهي منغصـهـ 

مشى خالد وغلا صاخـــــه 

شغل السي دي .. 

كل مادفن خيالك ياعنيــــد 
تمطر الدمعه وينبت من جديد 
شفت وش سوى بي حبك 
يابخيـــــــــــــــــــل ؟؟؟ 


خالد يغير الموود : اوف حدج بخييييييييله 

غلا سايرته : ههههههههههههههه ،، انااا؟ 

خالد : ايييي من قلب 
غلا تظحك من قلبها :ههههههههههه هاي وانا توني دافعه 

خالد : هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 


غلا : هههههههههههه 

خالد : والله بخيله لا ووووح ولاشي 

غلا : أي ولاشششششششششي 

خالد : الله يسامحــــــــج يابنت عمــــــي 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه 

بعد صمت 

غلا : خالد مايصير نروح بيت ابوي ؟؟ 

خالد : من عيوني ،، بس ليش؟؟ 

غلا : ابي ارتاح راسي صدع 

خالد : مايصير بيتنا؟؟ 

غلا جنها انصدمت : كيفـك 

خالد : اووووكي كيف كيفي 

وغير الطريق المعتاد للبيت العود 

بس وصلوا للبيت العود 

وظحكت غلا 

كانت الساعه 4 ونص 

نزلت غلا من السياره .. 

خالد : انزين نص وح بس 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : والله العظيم بخيله غلوي شدعوى ريلج اناا 

غلا : زين زين لاتتدلع ،، ههههههههههههههه ،، (تقرب جنها بتبوس خده وصارت نذله وسوت جنها 

شالت شي من خده) 

خالد : صصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصج 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : شبقتي؟؟؟ لايكون غمازتي تراها راس ماااااااااالي 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا شبي فيها 

خالد : يوووووه غيرج يتمناها 

غلا : وانا شعلي دامها عند ريلي 

خالد : لالا مب زين هالكلام 

غلا : انزين يلا فطست انا خااااااالد 

خالد : فطست ،، اقص يدي ، تبين تشوفين عمج 

غلا مشت عنه : دامك تدري ليش منطرني 

ودخلت عنه 

خالد جر يده على تحت وصرخ بصوت واطي أنه محتر <<<<< يجننننننننننن ههههههه 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

عمر كان فالمجلس مع ربعه 

تركـي و راشد واحمد وعبدالله .. 

عمر : زين اسمع هاي 

تركي : يلااااااا ،، هووووووووص ، سمعوو 

يسكتهم كلهم ..*

----------


## وعود

*عمر كان يدق على العـود .. 


أنــا حروفــي فـي غيابـك 
لا هـي حكـي و لا هـي قصيــد 
أكتـب الظلمـه و أعيــد 
و إنتـي يالفجـر البعيــد ،، 
إنتي يالفجـر البعيــد 
نامــت عيوووووني.. 





راشد وعبدالله صفقوا : اشكرررررررررررررررررر فنــــــــك 

عمر : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه الا خربوطي 

تركي : بسمعكم الزييييييين والله ان دقه عجييييب وصوته الحيواااااان 

وشغل لهم كم اغنيه مسجل عمر فيها وهو يدق ويغنـي 

صج صوته كان حلو مع العوود حيـــــــل 

دافـي وحزيـــــــن قريب للقلب وايــــــد .. 



عمر قام من جمعتهم ووقف عند الدريشه 

رفع عينه شاف الشمس .. 

حرقت عينه 

(( أح انا شفيني استخفيت ، منبهني الدكتور ماتعبها ، مالت عليييييها من عين والله )) 

طلع نظارته ولبسها 

كان مسويها شمسيه وطبيه 

عاكس .. 

لبسها ولف على ربعه 

شاف عبدالله كان غرامه اغنية (أيوووووه) 

عمر ظحك له : ههههههه ،، أيووووووووووووووووووه 

ربعه : قلبي عليييييييييك التااااااااااااااااع 

عمر يأشر على عبدالله : مايحتمل غيبتك ليلـــــــــــــــه 

قعدوا شوي الا يقلب عليهم عمرر 

انا خلاص مابي ارد اغني ومادري شنو 

وأمن ربعه الاغاني ماتطلع لحد 

ولو عليه يمسحهم من عندهم 

بس كلهم مابغوا .. 

اتصل له خالد مرتين بس عمر ماسمعه لانهم طلعوا بره يلعبون كوره .. 

كانت الشمس بعز العصر وهم يلعبون ولاهاهمهم شي 

داخ عليهم تركـي وطاح 

هههههه المسكين جاته ضربة شمـس 

^^^ حد حلف عليكم ؟؟ خخخخ 

خالد ماقال لا لغلا 

ووداها البيت العود 

وقيلوا عندهم 

وغلا كانت لها ملابس هناك 

وغلا كانت لها ملابس هناك 

نامت شوي وخالد مانام 

تم مع سعد 

غلا نامت .. 

لين الحين نايمه 

صلوا المغرب وردووااا 

ناااااااايمه 


قعدوا يشربون جاي وخالد يدخن .. 






ماقامت 








لين الحين 







فسابع نومـــــــه 















لين الحين 








نايمه 








ن 

ا 

ي 

م 


ــه 















خالد : ماطولت غلا بالنومه؟؟؟ 

سعد : طووووووولت ! (يغمز له) قول اشتقت ياعمييييييييييييييييييييي بلا عياره 

خالد : ههههههههههههه ، لا بس هي مو عوايدها تطول جذي .. 

سعد : يمكن تعبانه شوي متى مابغت تقوم 

خالد : ياشيخ ،، وتروح الطياره علينا 

سعد : يااه يبا لعيون بنت اخوووووي اشترررررررري الطياره والكابتننننننن وجم مظييفه 

خالد : هههههههههههههههه (يسكت)احلف بس 

سعد : ههههههههههههههههه تغار بعد 

خالد : مرتي ومن حقي 

سعد : زين زين لاتاكلنا 

قعدوا وخالد تم يسولف مع عمـه .. 

خالد لاعت جبده من السوالف وغلا لين الحين نايمه 

الساعه كانت سبع .. 

خالد استأذن من عمه ويدته 

وراح المسيد لين يأذن العشا 

بيقعد يقرا قرآن ويخلي غلا نايمـه .. 

قعد خالد يقرا لييييييين أذن العشا .. 

ووحالفه الحظ ولقى مكان بالصف الأول 

صلى العشا وطلع مع عمه .. 

راح ولقى غلا نايمه 

صج صج تخرع 

خالد : بروح لها انا 

سعد : وانا؟ 

خالد : كيفك والله 

راح خالد وقومها هو وسعد 

غلا تخرعت ثنينهم بالدار 

غلا : شفيك عمي ؟ شصاير خالد؟؟ 

خالد : انتي من العصر نايمه لين الحين خرعتينا غلاا 

غلا : مافيني شي كنت مصدعه بـس 

سعد : من شنو ؟؟ 

غلا : مادري عمــــي يمكن من المكيف 

خالد : يعورج وايد؟؟ 

غلا : لالا احسن الحين 

خالد : زين عمري يصير تقومين لازم نمشي للمطار ، وانتي لين الحين مالبستي 

غلا :ربع ساعه بس 

خالد مايبي يطحن عليها وهي توها واعيه : ولايهمج حياتي على راحتج متى ماخلصتي ناديني .. 

غلا ظحكت له وقامت ،، فقدت توازنها ومسكت فعمها 

وسوت روحها ان ماكو شي 

خالد طالع سعد وسعد متخرع 

قالو يمكن لان قامت بسرعه داخت .. 

دخلت غلا غسلت ويهها 

وطلعت لقت ثيابها مكويه ومبخره 

خطت كحلتها وفحمت عينها صارو يجننننننون سوود .. 

وحطت روج وردي مات طلع حلووو 

كانت حاطه مكياج مات بس خفييف حيل 

ماكانت تحط فنديشن على وجهها او بودره ثقيله 

كانت بودرتها طبيعيه حيل تحطها عشان الكحل لايسيح بسرعه او يطبع 

بشرتها كانت حلووووه بيضاا وصافيــه ناعمـه*

----------


## وعود

*ورموشها فظيـعه طواال وسوود .. 

سوت تسريحه ناعمه لشعرها الطووويل .. 

رفعته وحطت اكسسوار شاريته من (ايفيتا بيروني) بشعرها على جنب 

ورده ورديه نازل منها كرستال وردي مع لولو .. 

وكانت لابسه بنطلون جينز فاتــح على الخصر بدال الحزام 

لولو وردي والربطه شريطه .. 

والتوب يتعلق على الرقبه شيفون معرى وشريطه فالنص ستان واللي تحت الشريطه 

ستان 

لبست تحته بنفس الدرجه بدي شيفون قصة يده مايله 

حتى انه طلع أفخــم 

لبست شغابه فيها ألماس وردي .. 

وخاتم ناعم مع دبلتها .. 

تعطرت وحطت شوية دهن عود وخذت شنطتها وطلعت ،، 

خالد وقف يوم شافها : الله الله شهالزييييين 

غلا ظحكت له وحبت راس يدتها 

وخالد بعد ولمت عمها بقوووووووو 

قلبه انقزه من اللمه جنه فيها شي؟؟ 

خالد : يلا بووووو ....... 

سعد : امممممممممم والله مافكرت هههههههههه 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههه ،، يالله فمان الله 

وسلم عليه ووصاه على غلا وعلى روحــه .. 

وقفهم سعد عند الباب 

سعد : اا ،، اقول خاااااالد 

خالد : ســـــــم 

سعد : تدري شلون !! 

خالد وهو فيه ظحكـه : شلوووووون !!!!! 

سعد : انا بوصلكم 

خالد : لا لاتعني روحك يوصلنا الدريول 

سعد : افا وانا ولد ابوووووووووووووي اخسي واعقب 

غلا : عمي لاتقول جذي عن روحك 

سعد : هههههههه انشالله بس يلا انا بوصلكم 

غلا : انزين بس لاتقول جذي 

سعد : زين زييين 

وركبوا السياره وغلا بروحها فالسيت الوراني 

كانت ساكته طول الطرررررررررريج .. 

وصلوا المطار وودعوا عمهم 

سعد ماطمنته عيون غلا كانت تلمـع ودموعها قريبه 

خاف انها مو مرتاحه مع خالد 

خالد فالطياره قرب من غلا : حبيبتي شفيج؟ 

غلا : مادري خااااااااااااالد 

خالد : حياتي احنا سافرنا قبلهم بيوم ابيج ترتاحين وتطلعين كل اللي بقلبج 

ريحي حالج ياخلف هلــــــي مب زين لج 

غلا مسكت يد خالد وصاحت 

خالد : عمري شفييييج ، ليش تصيحييييييين 

غلا : مادري خالد مادري.. 

خالد مسح دموعها ورجعت كرسيها على ورى ونامت شوي 

خالد استغرب ،، شفيها على النوم ؟؟ 

اخاف فيها شي وهي ماتدري؟؟؟ 

اماااااااا ،، اعوذ بالله لالالا هي تقول مصدعه 

لالالا بنروح نكشف عليها 

خالد طلب منهم سفن اب وصحت غلا قبل لايجيبون طلبـه 

خالد : حياتي شفيج؟؟ 

غلا : شفيني؟ 

خالد : لين الحين فيج النوم؟ 

غلا تلطف الجو : هههههه حبيبي منو مايحب النوم 

خالد ارتاح : هههههههههه طاح قلبي خفت فيج شي 

غلا : ماكنت نايمه اصلا اريح عيني 

خالد : فديت هالعيووووووون وراعية هالعيووون ياناس 

غلا : والي يخليك قصر صوتك 

خالد : يالخايسه احبج شنو قصر صوتك 

غلا : وانا اكثر بس اوووووووووووش 

خالد ظحك لها وسند راسه وغلا تطالع من الدريشه 

خالد تنهد ووصلت الطياره للكويت 

نطر خالد الناس ينزلون وبعدين هم ينزلوون .. 

نزلت غلا وهي ماسكه فيد خالد 

كانت شوي وتتخرطف بمسكة السياره 

بس مسكت عمرها ودخلت وسكرت الباب 


وصلوا لداخل المطار .. 

وانتظرت غلا بالقاعه وخالد جا ساحب شنطتهم .. 

طلبوا لهم لموزين وراحو للفندق .. 

دخل خالد وتسبح يحس جسمه متكســـــر .. 

غلا دخلت قبله وغسلت وطلعت وهو تسبح .. 

لبست قميص نوم شكله دافي << خخخخ شهالتعبييير 

كان من تحت معرى وطويل على الجسم لونه فيروزي بس قاتم شوي 

وفوقه نفسه بس كم طويل وشيفون مجعد شوي منه على شكل ورده ,, 

والباقي عادي 

لمت شعرها وكان طايح منه شوي وشكلها ناعــــــم بس حزيــن !! 



نـشوف عمـر شـــوي .. 

طق عمر باب دار ابوه 

سعود : تعال ياعمرر ،، أدخل 

عمر تنهد وحس ان روحه تذوب من داخله .. 

مو من رهبة ابوه لا من شي ثانـــــي 

نازعه لكن ماقواه 

أكبر منه ومن كل شي فيـــــه .. 

~ غــــــــــــــلا ~ 

أول وآخر حب له .. 
حلف يمين مايحب غيرها 
لان هي اللي بيدها نبضه قلبه ودقااته 
يحس بشوفة غلا يرد له النصخ ويقدر لكل شي 
يقدر يحارب الدنيا كلها وهو مرتاح 
لكن عزة نفسـه تمنعه من اشيا وايد يحلم فيها .. 
صارت مرت اخوه ..! 
دخل وحب راس ابوه وقعد فصمت .. 

سعود : شفيك يبا؟ 
عمر : يبا انا بكمل دراستي برع . 
سعود : شمعنى؟ ومتى؟ بعد ماطافت سنه 

عمر كان مايبي يتكلم مع ابوه وجه لوجه 
لانه تعود كل شي يقوله لامه 
لكن يحس صار مايتحمل يشوف امه اكثر من لحظات 
بس بيتحمل جم تهزيأه وكلمه قويه من ابوه كالعاده .. 
عمر : ماصار شي كنت ماخذها راحه من 12 سنه دراسه ، مو خساره على روحي سنه بس ارتاح فيها . 
سعود : ياماشالله عليييك والله ، لا ، ونعـم التفكيـر ياولدي 
عمر لف وجهه وتعوذ من ابليس وسكت وسرح وابوه يهزأ فيـه 
عمر وقف وهو طفحان غضــــــــب .. 
عمر : يبا بس خلااااااااااااااص ، ارحمننننني الله يخليييييك ، ولدك انا مو عدوك 
كفايه خذتووو روووووحي ارحمني ووافق بطلع بهج من هالجحيم اللي انا اشوفه كل يوم 
يبا ارحمنـي يبا انا تعبااااان وربي بموووت .. 
مشيتني على هواك انت وامي وبهواكم دستوا علي وكويتوني ، ذبحتوني ، حرقتوني ، ماتدري يايبا 
انتوا توقعتو انكم بهالتفكير الغلط حميتوني ،، (بكل قهر) ظيعتونــــــــــــــــــــــــــي يبا 
ظاع عمـر ولاتفكر تحصله , 
ارحمني ووافق خلني اطلع يمكن انســــــى 
سعود : لايعلى صوتـك واطلع الحين 
عمر بلع ريجه من هالكلام رجال شكبري انطرد!! 
سكر الباب وراه وامه كانت بالصاله .. 
لطيفه : شفيك ويا ابوك ؟ 
عمر مشى بكيانه المذبوووح : مافينا شي 
لطيفه : وانت لين متى بتم على هالحال ، خلاص انسى بنت عمك صارت لاخوك انسسى 
عمر حس انه زهقان من هالطاري خلااااااص مو كل مااراح طيفها سكنتوه جفوني مثل قبل 
عمر : يمه خلاااااص تكفين ارتاااااااااااااااحي وريحينيييي 
لطيفه سكتت وتمت تراجع كلام ولدها .. 
صاير كلامه كبير وكأنه الغاز . 
دخل عمر داره وقفلها 
لاشعوريآ قط عمره على الكرسـي 
وماقاوم دموعه اللي هلت من عينـه 
مر عليه شريط حياته كأنه فلم 
غلا كانت وياه 
هني سولفو هني شاغبها وطفرها 
هني زاعلها وهني راضاها 
هني جعمته جم مره لكلامه الحلووو 
هني شافها منزفه على أخوه 
هني خر على ركبه يصيح من كل قلبه عليها 
وهني وهني وهنيي 
وهنيي طلعت روحه منـه 
ورفع راسه ودموعه على خدينه وهو يصيح بصوت 
ياربي ارحمني ياربي انا اذبح عمري جذي 
يارب ريحنـي . 
مشى للحمام وهو يحاول يمسك روحه بس مايقدر 
يحس عمره ياهل يصيح يصيح يصيح 
امه كانت عند الباب وتسمع صياحه 
وصاحت عليه 

انا شخذذذذذذت انا شسوييييييت ولدي راح منييييييييييي 
عمر طلع من الحمام وانسدح وملامحه وجهه متنفخ من الصياح .. 
نام له ساعتين وقام نزل لانه ربعه جو المجلس 
قعدوا شوي وبعدها راحو ماتم غير تركـي 
تركـي : ياخوك ريحني ياعمر قلبي بياكلني على حالك 
عمر : شفيني انا؟ 
تركي : تسألني انا؟؟ جاوبني اول شفيك ياعمر ، اذا عادني غريب قولي 
عمر : مو عقب 16 سنه يالهيس 
تركي : ههه ياخووي والله بموت عليك شكلك مو مريحني 
عمر : ااخ شقولك تركي تعبان حييييييل 
تركي : تكفى ريحنييي غطتك شهرين عنا ماتريح أبـد 
عمر : تحفظ السر.؟ 
تركي : افا وانا ولد ابوي ، الرجال ماينقال لها هالكلام 
عمر : انثبر زين .. 
تركي : هات شعندك !! 
عمر : شقولك تركـي ، كلااااام وايد ، اشيا فيني ابي اقولها بس مابي اذكرها لانها تتعبني 
تركي : لاتوقف قلبي انطق 
عمر : انشالله ،،، ( سكت شوي ) ،،، انااا ، كنت احب بنت عمـي (( تركي فتح عينه )) ، 
قبل لاتصير لاخوي ، من يوم انفتح باب صالتنا ودخل عمي سعد وهي وراه ، نزلت غطاها 
وحسيت شي لف وجهي على الباب ولاقدرني اشيل عيني من على آية الجمال اللي جابها عمي 
الله يرحمه ، حبيتها حب مستحيل تلقى مثله ، ماقوله ياتركي وانا اكابر بس جد لين يومك ومع 
طاريها يفز قلبـي ويخفق حيييييل ، احس بطير وبقوم والقى غلا مو لاخوي ناطرتني 
بتقولي شي ، تقولي ترا كل اللي صار جذبه ، لكن ،، آآآآآآآخ تعبت ياتركي ولاحد من الكل حس فيني 
غيرها ، حبيتها وحبتني حييل ، صج سنا صغير لكن نفهم . 
صج انا كنت ممصخها معاها بالكلام والحركات لكن ماقدر من اشوفها انسى شي اسمه مروه 
احس ويا غلا ماكو شي اسمه كرامه لو تسفل فيني وتمسح فيني الارض كانها تمدحني. 
صارحتها مره وتفاجأت انها تحبني بعد نطرنا نخلص واخترت وقت للأسف ظنيته صح 
لكنه أكبر غلطه بعمري سويتها 
قلت لامي بس ذبحتني ، قالت ان اخوي ، عضيدي ، شقيق حياتي وعمري 
حبي صار له .. 
لكن الله يسامحها ولاحد منا كان يدري 
حتى اخوي صاحب الشان كلـــه .خالد. ماكان يدري 
اخوي صارحني بليلة عرسه وقالي عن كل احساس حسه لغلا 
قال انه جمالها حلو بس بعينه ماكان مبين على حقيقته .. 
يعني لانه كانت مشاعره لها مشاعر واحد بالـ22 لوحده بالـ17 
مشاعر أخوه لاأكثر ولاأقل .. 
كان هو ظحكة البيت وروحه ، لكن امي بغمضة عين 
ذبحت نور حياتها ، انا واخوي . 
كانت امي كل شي بحياتي 
ماشك خيط بأبره الا بشورها 
الحين تستغرب لو اقولك ان لو اكثر بالقعده جنبها ، اتظايق اتنرفز 
مو من شي ولا عق مني لها لا ياتركي انا ماتربيت على جذي ، بس امي خلتني اتصرف جذي 
ماقدر انسى بنت عمي ولااقدر امنع قلبي انه ينبض لها 
لانه نبضي بيدها ، احبها ياتركي احبهااااااا وهي على ذمة اخوي*

----------


## وعود

*انا مذذذذذنب تععرف شنو يعني مذنب !! 
(حط راسه بكفينه وكأنه بينتهي من الحياه) ،، شووور علي ياتركي شسوي؟؟ 
تركي شاب قلبه من كلام رفيجه حس لسانه ثقيل ولايقدر يتلكم .. 
مايعرف شيسوي يواسيه ! يههاوشه ! شيسوي؟ 
رفيج عمره اللي يعرف كل شي له ومعاه نسى كل شي لمن سمع كلامه 
تركـي : مـ ،، مادري! 
عمر : مو غريب ردك شاورت قلبي وقالي مثل ماااااادري ، انا انتحر يمكن اريح 
تركي : اذكر ربك ياعمررر وكبر عقلك 
عمر : صحت عليها تصدق ( يقولها وهو منكسـر ) تخيل رجال (يمثل بيده) طول بعرض 
من فارقتني لين يومك وانا اصيح عليها ، عيني دمرت من كثر الصياح . 
تركي تخرع ،، هذا السبب !!!!!!! 
قعدوا شوي وهم مايكثرون اكثر من اربع كلمات 
تعشوا بسرعه وشرد تركي 
رفيجه سالفته كلت مخه 
حزيييييييييييييينه 
ماتوقع كل هذا ورا عمر !! 
عمر انسدح وكعادته يغني بصوته الشجـي .. 

ظنانـي الشــــوق 
وازدات شجوني 
وكثر الدموع قد حرق جفووونـــي ( يمسك جفونه ) 

عمر لف وسكت يحس عينه جفت 
مايبي يطلب من أي حد يساعده 
فتح عينه وقطر فيها .. 
غمضها وريح جفووونه .. 



غلا من الصوب الثاني كانت سرحاااااااانه وهي ماسكه كوب الـTea 
ومتسنده بايدها مغلغلتها بخصل شعرها 
خالد كان قاعد بعيييد يشوفها .. 
يحس زهق من هالحاله . 
ياساكته ياتصيح !! 
أكيد فيها شي 
لف عنها وقعد يفكر 
شدعوى من سالفة عمر؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
بـس غلاا ! تحبني؟؟ 
بس هي تحبه من قبلي ! 
لاوالله !! انا لازم اعرف شفيها 
لف وقام وهو معصب وتخرعت غلا لانه قام فجأه 
خالد : ماتقولين شفيج؟؟ 
غلا: بسم الله شفيك خالد ؟ 
خاالد : انتي اللي شفيج؟ ماتعلميني ياصاخه وساكته ياتصيحين 
غلا : انااا؟ متى؟ 
خالد : شوفي عمرج من يومين وانتي على هالحاله وضحي لي شفيج لاتخلين الشيطان يلعب براسي 
غلاا : نعم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تشك فيني ياخالد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
خالد فتح عينه هو شقال وهي شفهمت هو شقط قنبلـــــــــه 
قطت غلا وكسرت الكوبت وقامت من الصاله اللي بالوسيت ورضخت باب الدار 
يشك فيني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شنو انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
خالد طق الباب : فتحي غلا على كيفج فهمتي الحجي 
غلا : مالك خص ولاتعور راسي وروح لافكارك واخرب بيتك لحالك 
خالد : اعووووذ بالله له لزمه هالكلام الحين 
غلا : ولا كان له لزمه حجيك 
خالد : زين فتحي الباب 
غلا سكتت ولا ردت عليه وتمت تصيييييح 
قامت الصبح وفتحت الباب ولقت خالد نايم على السوفا ويد وحده طايحه 
والثانيه لام فيها مخده السوفا 
هالانسان حد يقدر يزعل منه؟؟ 
ياربي انا شسووووووووووووووووووووووووي!!! 
يشك فيني كبيره حيييييييل ابي اقوله ارد قطر وخلاص يتركني دامه يشك*

----------


## وعود

*%الجزء الثاني من الفصل السابع % 

قامت الصبح وفتحت الباب ولقت خالد نايم على السوفا ويد وحده طايحه 
والثانيه لام فيها مخده السوفا 
هالانسان حد يقدر يزعل منه؟؟ 
ياربي انا شسووووووووووووووووووووووووي!!! 
يشك فيني كبيره حيييييييل ابي اقوله ارد قطر وخلاص يتركني دامه يشك ! 
غلا تعمدت تثير ضجه عشان يقوم 
تشرب عصير تفتح كيس تسوي اصوات 
قام خالد ويرمش بعينه اكثر من مره .. 
غلا بالعماله شغلت كل الليتات 
خالد حط يده على عينه : اوووف يالله صباح خيـر 
دخل وغسل ومن الغرفه طلب لهم ريوق .. 
غلا كانت حاطه ريل على ريل وتهزهم وتشوف التلفزيون 
وخالد يعدل بجامته لانه متصارع معاها .. 
غلا شمت عطررره وماتبي تبين له سحره لمن تشوف عيونه . 
خالد قعد بقوه وطلع زقاره بس ماشربها 
راح وغلا حست له قعد عند ريلها على ركبه ومسك يدينها الثنتين 
وباس راحه يداتها 
خالد : سامحيني غــلا 
غلا دموعها خانتها ونزلت ، ليش يسوي جذي 
انا ماقدررر على خالد ولااقدر على كلامه 
غلا ترفع راسه : بس غلطتك كبيره ياخالد ، تشك فيني 
خالد يقرب منها وهو حاط يدها وحده على جتفه والثانيه ماسكها .. 
خالد : وربـي مو شك والله مو شك الشيطان الله يلعن ساعته 
غلااي ماشك فيج انا اشك بروحي بعمري بفكري كله ولاافكر اني افكر اصلآ اشك فيج 
انتي غلا ، غــــــــــلا . 
غلا تنشف دموعها : يمكن فهمت غلط 
خالد : افهم انج مسامحتني؟ 
غلا بخجـل : أي 
خالد : صدقيني غلا مستحيل اشك فيج ، ماستحي على وجهي اشك ببنت عمي؟؟ 
غلا نزلت عينها كلامه يخجل صج 
وصل الريوق وغلا ماكلت شي 
بس خالد يأكلها هيهيهيهيهيييي 
نزلوا وشافوا الهوتيل والمحلات اللي فيه 
بس مايبون يتشرون لانهم جاييبن لسبب غيـر 
خطوبة عمهم 
.* مر يوم على هالكلام *. 


سعد كان فطريجه لبيت اهل عليا 
وصل ومعاه خالد واخوه سعود واهل عليا ينتظرونهم 
وصلوا الظهر وبتكون باجر من الظهر حفلة خطوبتهم باديه 
وبعدها بشهرين بالظبط الكروت توصل للمعازيم على قطر .. 
قامت غلا من الصبح وطلعت فستانها 
كانت شاريته لما كانت تجهز 
من لبنان نفس فستان هيفا 
بالوان الرينبوو . 
يتعلق على الرقبـه ومعري وقصته عجيبه 
ومن على البطن والصدر فصوص لمااعه 
كان فخــــــــم ورووووعه 
طلع خالد وهو محلق ومحدد القفل شحلاته 
غلا كان ودها تشهق من حلاته 
غلا : لايحسبونك المعرس بـس 
خالد ظحك ظحكه خبيثه وقط الفوطه وجرها لعنده : انا معرس كل يوم 
غلا ماااتت صج استحت توني الاسنه ومن يتكلم ينربط لساني .. 
خالد : عاد المعرس يصبحوون عليه ، يقولون له شي 

غلا : هههههههههه هذا بقانونك انت ، انا قانوني غير 

خالد بنص قهر : لاا والله ! حلفييي !! شيقول قانونج بالله ؟؟ 

غلا : انك تلبس وتوصلني بيت اهلي وماشوفك الا العشا 

خالد مع كل كلمه عينه تنفتح اكثر : اولــــــــــه صج ظالمه ياغلووي 

غلا : SoOo 

خالد يبي ينرفزها ،،يقلدها : SoOo 

غلا : لااااا تكفى 

خالد : لااااا تكفى 

غلا : أحبــــــــك . 

خالد يسوي روحه مات على الكرسي .. 

غلا : ههههه ، خاااااااااالد عااد 

خالد : مش آدرررر ، مت مت شوفيني 

غلا تبوس راسه : بسم الله علييك ، لاتقول جذي .. 

خالد اعتدل بقعدته وحط يدها على قلبه 

خالد : لاتخليني عفيـه 

غلا : لازم حبيبـي تبيني ماتم وياهم؟؟ اليوم حفلة عمي ومو اي عم عمي سعد 

خالد صار حده يحقد على سعد لان غلا تعززه (( يغــــــــــــــــــــــــار)) . 

خالد : اووووف ، زين وانا يعني؟؟؟ وين اروح ، زين دوري لي ملجأ بروح 

اذا مرتي ماتبيني بتم فيه لين الله يرأف بحالـي .. 

غلا ماتت ظحك عليه كان يقولها وهو مبرطم جنه ياهل من صجه ووده يصيح 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه ،، شدعوووى خاااالد من صجك كلها جم ساعه 

خالد يقرب منها : عبالج الساعه لما ابعدها عانج تطوف عني مثل باجي الناس؟؟؟؟ 

غلا نزلت راسها وبصوت واطي : شسوي خالد لازم اكون وياهم 

خالد : اااخ ياغلا ، تكفين قولي شسويتي فيني ! 

غلا : والله ماسويت شي والله خالد 

خالد : ذ ب ح ت ي ن ي 

غلا : بسم الله عليييك ياولد عمي لاتقول جذذذي 

خالد : شكلي انا اللي بذبحج ،، تعاللللللي هنيي 

غلا تشرد منه وتمسك الباب عنه وتكلمه من وراه .. 

غلا : خلص خلص البـــــس عشان مانتأخررر 

خالد : يالنذذذذذذذذذله وخررررررررري 

غلا تحاول تدز الباب بس مايتحرك وخرت عنه لان خالد فيه قووووووه .. 

خالد قفل الباب ووقف جنه بيظربها .. 

خالد : تشردين مني 

غلا ترد عنه ورا وبكل خوف : لاا 

خالد : امبلا شردتي توج 

غلا بتصيح : … لا 

خالد : بتصيحيين ! 

غلا صاحت .. 

خالد : اههههههههههههههههههههههههه ،، شفييييييج غلااااااااااااااااااا !!!!!!! 

غلا : لاتتكلم جذذذذذي 

خالد : هههههههههه شنو هاي بالله ، 17 ولا 7 ؟؟ 

غلا رفعت عينها وطالعتها بنظره . 

دخلت الحمام وتسبحت وخالد مافهم قصدها من النظره 

خذت كل شي تبيه وطلبت بووي ونزل الاغراض تحت .. 

خالد طلع وكشخ بالثوب عليه دق على رقبته وعلى الازره .. 

تعطر وحط دهن عود دور غلا لقاها تنطره .. 

خالد يقعد حذاها : حبيبـي زعلااان ؟؟ 

غلا تلف عنها تدري كلمه منه بعد بتقول لا .. 

خالد يلف وجهها عليه : طالعيني ، ادري اخرع بس طلي 

غلا ظحكت وهي صاده وسمع خالد ظحكتها .. 

خالد : غلاي .!. 

غلا : مو انا ياااااااااااهل 

خالد : ياااااابعد عمري شسوي فيج كل شي متخرعه منه 

غلا : ……….. 

خالد : خلاص يبا ، حقج على رااااسي من فوق ، كله ولازعل الغلا عليناا 

غلا : ……. 

خالد : عاد ردي 

غلا : زيـن*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : اييه الله كرييم 

غلا : هههههه ، يلا خالد جد تأخرنا 

خالد : انشاااااااااالله ، تفضلي يامدام 

غلا : تحرني الكلمه ترا 

خالد : يامدااااام .. 

غلا : اوووه خالد 

خالد : يلا يا…….. حلوه 

غلا : ههههه 

ونزلو غلا قالت لخالد ان هذي اغراضهم .. 

شالها وحطها فسياره اجرها امس 

لانه يدل بالكويـت .. 

ركبت غلا وشافت خالد يروح صوب محلات ومادري شنو .. 

غلا : وين رايحين .؟؟ 

خالد : مادري 

غلا خافت لايكون ضيـعناا !! 

سكتت وماقالت شي .. 

وقفوا عند محل مجوهرات ونزلو .. 

دخلت غلا وخالد .. 

غلا : لمنو؟ 

خالد يقرب منها : لج طبعآ 

غلا : انا؟ ليش ؟ 

خالد : بس ، احبج وماعرف شسوي لج 

غلا : وانا بعد احبك خالد .. 

خالد : وانا اكثر ياروح خالد .. يلا عشان تكيدهم مرت خاااااااااااالد شوفي اغلى واحد واخذيه 

غلا : ههههه ، انشالله 

ظحك لها خالد ووقفوا حذا بعض يشوفون .. 

خالد يهمس باذنها : تراهم لووعه ، بس تحطينهم يطلعون احلى من الحلااا 

غلا احمررررررر وجهها ولفت ماعرفت شتسوي ظربته على يده 

خالد ظحك لها وبينت غماازته بخبث وهو يطالعها بنظرااات .. 

شرت طقم فيه الماس ملون شكله فنـان .. 

وطلعوا وصلها خالد للبيت اللي فيه النسوان 

وطلع لمجلس الرجال .. 

قبل لايطلع عطى غلا جم كلمه نستها اسمها خخخخ 

وحب راسها وكان يبي يدخل بس قالت له المكان اكيد محتشر بنات ونسوان 

دخلت غلا وانقص ظهرها وهي تسلم على الناس .. 

وايد ومتوزعين فكل مكان .. 

راحت لغرفه فوق وفصخت عباتها علقتها 

وطلعت ملابسها وحطت الفستان والصندل 

والطقم خشته بالدرج .. 

كانت لابسه فستان من الخلق التور السترج 

يعني يتوسع على الجسم .. 

الوانه بني ، فوشي ، فيروزي ، أصفر هادي .. 

فيه شريطه بالنص لونها فوشي وهي ستان 

وكان تحت الركبه ومن ورا طويل 

شكله نااااااااعم حيل .. 

قعدت ،، قامت شوي فتحت شعرها ومشطته بيدها وهي تشوف من الدريشه وهي مسكره .. 

شافت ……. 

ولد عمهااااا 


عــ ــــمــــ ـــــر .. 


ماتدري ليش قلبها دق بقوو وخافت 

تلفتت لايكون حد يشوفها .. 

خافت حيل 

وقعدت تطالع عمــــر 

ودها تقوله ولهت عليييييييييييك حيل تقوله اشيا وايد 

لكن انتبهت حق عمرها 

شقاعده اسوي؟؟؟ 

انا على ذمة خالد 

وخالد يموت فيني 

اعووذ بالله .. 

قامت وفتحت الباب الا شافت آمنه بنت خالها كانها تدورها .. 

آمنه : غلا انتي وينج ؟؟ 

غلا : هني بالدار .. 

آمنه : زين عيل ، شوفـaــي ، ترا مالت الشعر بذيج الدار 

روحي لها لانها توها مخلصه مني 

قبل لاتجيها وحده وتروح عليج خخخخ 

غلا : ههههههه ،، انشالله طيران 

دخلت غلا عليها وفتحت شعرها لانها رفعته لما طلعت من الدار .. 

وشرحت للكوافيره شلون تبي تسريحتها 

غلا سوته عادي 

ممفتوح بس نفخوه لها عشان يسوي حركه 

يعني مو نفخه من فوق على الجنبين وشعرها مفتوح .. 

وسوت كم خصله مربطه بشرايط ظعااف حمر وزرق من الوان الفستان يعني 

طلع ستايلها واو . 

طلعت وراحت لمالت الميك-اب ماخلتها تمكيجها كامل 

بس حطت لها فنديشن ووطلبت ماتثقله 

وغلا كملت الباقي حق عمرها 

دمجت البراون المحروق مع الفيروزي 

وبعدها آي لاينر وحطت رموش وطلعت عيونها شمس خخخخ .. 

حطت لمعه بالذهبي تحت الحواجب طلعت عيونها روووووعه 

لامنتهيه .. 
هيهيهييي .. 

حطت بيج وعليه قلوس بيج مايل للوردي شوي عشان ينور المكياج .. 

خلصت كل شي ولبست الطقم وتبخرت وتعطرت وطلعت 

لقت عمرها حيل متأخره 

البنات كلهم جاهزين بالصاله 

والكوشه البسيطه بنص الصاله الكبيـره .. 

مها : تأأأأأأخرتي يلا كلنا بنصوور صوره جماعيه 

غلا : بدون العروس؟؟ 

مها : أيي قبل لايزفونها .. 

غلا : هههههههههه 

وقفوا كلهم وحطت لهم المصوره خلفيه وراهم 

قعدوا بعدها واستقبلوا المعازيم اللي توافدو من الساعه 4 ونص* ..

----------


## وعود

*جاتها بنت خالتها الصغيره وجايبه موبايل غلا معاها تقول لها انه كان يرن 

شافته غلا لقت 5 مسد كولز من خالد 

ظحكت غلا مب غريبه عليه حيييييييل 

ساعات توصل العشر وطاالع .. 

اتصلت له غلا وهو معصب 

خالد : لا والله زين رديتي وافتكرتي فيني 

غلا : ههههههه عمري شسوي كنت البس 

بنات خالتها يسمعونها ويتناقزون .. خخخ 

خالد : حلفي غلا ، مافتكرتي بريلج شدعوى!!! 

غلا : خالــــــد .. 

خالد : آآخ ،، ياويل خالد والله .. 

غلا : وينك الحين 

خالد : مادري 

غلا : شنو 



خالد : هههه وين يعني حبيبتي بمجلس الرجال ولايعه جبدي ابيج 

غلا : انطر حبيبي انطر ، تو الناس حييييييل ترا 

خالد : لااااااااااا مالي شغغغغغغغل ترا بدش وياعمي وخل اشوفج انتفج 

غلا : أي أي تسويها هههههه 

خالد: احبج احبج احبج 

غلا سكتت ووجها احمر ماعرفت شتقول بنات خالتها حذاها .. 

خالد : الوو ؟ 

غلا : وياك 

خالد : ليش ساكته الحبيبه؟؟ 

غلا: ههههههههههههه 

خالد : قولي احبك يالخايسه 

غلا : هه خااالد عاد 

خالد : قوليها ولا ترا والله ازعل صج عليج اطرها انا 

غلا : اسكت 

خالد : اوكي سكت 

غلا بعد صمت : زين أحبك 

بنات خالتها فتحوا عيونهم وهم يتسمعون 

ويتظحكوون 

خالد : ووووح عليج يالخايسه 

غلا : وعلييييييك 

خالد : شكرآ يازوجتي العزيزه 

غلا : العفو يازوجي العزيز 

خالد : ههه يلا حبيبي انا بخليج ، ديري بالج على عمرج 

غلا : انشالله وانت بعد .. 

خالد : تاااااامرني المدام 

غلا طنقرت : بااااااي 

ورقعت التليفون 

خالد طرش مسج 

مدام مدام مدام مدام مدام مدام 
مدام مدام مدام مدام مدام 
مدام مدام مدام مدام 
مدام مدام مدام 
مدام مدام 
مدام 

غلا شافته وفقعت ظحك عليـه .. 

قعدوا مع الناس سوالف وجذي .. 

بعد صلاة المغرب 

زفوا العروس على أقبلت .. 

الليتات موطيه ومركز ليت عليها وهي تدخل 

كانت ناعمـــــه حيـــــل 

لابسه فستان سكري 

وعليه شك على البطن بالذهبـي 

وعي علاقات اليد 

ومن شك الصدر طايحه سلاسل .. 

وبالذيل نفس الشي 

والظهر كله طايحه سلاسل لين تحت 

وشعرها سوته جنان 

مرفوع من الجنبين ومن تحت الشعر طايحه هم سلاسل 

ومرشوش عليه لمعه خفييفه .. 

عمر كان مغتص مايدري ليش 

يمكن طرت عليه خطوبة اخوه وجـذي .. 

غلا هم من الجهه الثانيه كان مبين عليها ان فيها شي 

بس كانت تبتسم وطول الوقت مع مرت عمها .. 

قعدوا يمكن ربع ساعه وبعدها دخل سعد 

غلا لبست عباتها 

كان خلقها خفيف لاعراس يعني وتتسكر من جدام بس يعني اللي تحت يبين 

حطت شيلتها وغطت وجهها 

سلموا الشباب على سعد وطلعوا تم سعود وسعد وخالد وخوالهم .. 

طبعآ غلا قطت عباتها وركبت للكوشه وخالد تحرك لها لما شافها ومسك يدها يركبها .. 

والبنات يشوفونهم ومنقهرين خخخخخخخخ مراهقات كيكيككيييي 


وقفت غلا وحبت عمها سعد ولمته 

ووقفت حذا خالد وعيونها تدمع غصب 

خالد : يوه غلا بعد صياح 

غلا : افففففففف خالد شفيك عليييي 

خالد ماكان قصده مثل اللي فهمته كل يقصد فرحانين الا انتي تصيحين 

باس راسها خالد : لاتصيرين دلوعه جذي 

غلا : كيفي زين 

خالد : كيفي زين 
قعدوا معاهم شوي وصوروا وابتعدت الناس عنهم شوي وخلوهم بروحهم ..*

----------


## وعود

*عمر وخالد وسعد وسعود والبقيــه من الرجال 

كانو قاعدين بالصاله يسولفون قبل لاتجي موعد طيارتهم عشان يرجعون للدوحـه .. 


خالد وهو شوي معصب : انزين وشقالك ابوي؟؟ 

عمر منغص : ماقال شي ، هزأني وطردنـي .. 

خالد : مارد عليك يعني !! 

عمر : لا والله لين اليوم لا 

خالد : خلاص حبيبـي ، سفرتك خلها علـي 

عمر : لالا شهالكلام ياخالد ، ابوي الملزوم مو انت 

خالد : انت شعليك يبا كيفيييي مو كيفك 

عمر : خالد الله يخليك خنشوف ابوي شيقول واذا مارضى يصير الف خير 

خالد : يعني انت ماتعرف ابوي ووو ....... 

يقاطعهم عمهم سعـد 

سعد : نعم نعم شتقولون؟؟ 

خالد : اههههه ،، لا والله نسولف عن دراسة عمـر 

عمر فتح عينه ليش يقول الحين ابوي بيقول رايح تتشكى لاخوك ومادري شنو 

خالد : ها يبا شقلت !! 

سعود : كل خير انشالله 

خالد : يعني موافق ولا 

سعود : نرد الدوحه ونتفاهم 

عمر يفتن بعيونه لخالد يعني ليش تقول ومادري شنو 

وخالد يظحك بس بقهر 

(( ابوي و امي ليش صارو جــذي؟؟ ماكانو جـذي! شاللي عفسهم علينا؟؟ )) 



تغدوا وبعد الغدا مشوا للمـطار .. 

خالد كان ساكت ماسولف وياغلا ولانكت بس شلونج وشسويتوا اليوم وبـــس .. 

غلا استغربت شفيه خالد ؟؟ 

ركبوا الطياره وخالد بعد ساكت .. 

كانت غلا فالنـص ويمينها خالد ويسارهـا لطيـفه .. 

وصلت الطياره للدوحه 

ونزلت لطيفه وراها سعود ووراه خالد 

واللي صدم غلا ان وراها عمـر 

كان قلبها يدق بكل ثانيه زود عن اللي قبلها .. 

نزلوو للمطار وكان ريل تغريد فاستقبالهم لانه حضر الخطوبه ورد قطر لشغله .. 

بعد 3 ساعات .. 

غلا كانت طالعـه من الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه) متسبحـه .. 

خالد كان منسدح ويدخــن .. 

قعدت حذاه غلا .. 

غلا : شفيـك اليوم خالـد؟؟ 

خالد : مافيني شي ! 

غلا : مب على طبيعتك ، صاير شي؟ 

خالد : لاا مافيني شي يتراوالج ، انا مثل كل يوم 

غلا : اوكـي 

وقامت نشفت شعرها ومشطته ونامت لما شافت خالد سبقها ونـام .. 




.* مر على هالكــلام 3 أشهــــر *. 

عمر كان بداره مع خالد يسولفون ويتظحكون 

طقت Dwana الباب 

Dwana: mr. Omar Your friend Turki is waiting you In the Majlees 

عمر : Ok I'll come now 

خالد : خلاص عيل روح له وسلم عليه 

عمر : مايصير جذي فشله انزل سلم واطع 

خالد : اخ شسوي ياربي معشوق الجماهير اناا ادري ادري 

عمر : ههههه خف عليناااااااااااااا 

خالد : هههههههههههههه يلا يلا امش 

عمر مشى وياخالد لين تحت وشافو غلا طالعـه 

غلا ظحكت لهم وهي منزله عينها 

وخالد بالعماله يبطىء مشيته 

ويمد يده لها وهي تمشي ويحطها على خصرها وهي تدزها .. 

خالد : مو تشردين رااد 

غلا وخرت عنـه وراحت فوق .. 

عمر سوى روحه ماشاف الموقـف اللي حرق قلـبه 

دخلوا المجلس وسلمو على تركي وقعد شوي خالد سولف وياهم وطلع لغلا . 

لانها بروحها ومايبيها تقعد مع امه عشان ماتنغــث . 

دخل خالد وقط غترته اللي لبسها عشان يسلم على تركي 

وفتح طقاق ثوبه .. 

غلا كانت طالعه من غرفة التبديل وقعدت على كرسيين قراب من السريـر .. 

خالد :*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : 


يامســــا العيد يالحسن الفريد 
يامسا الورد ياعطر الزهور 
يامسا من سنا وجهك يزيد 
من محياك الجميل ازداد نــور.. 

غلا تظحك له : ههه هلا حبيبــي 

خالد : عيووووووووون حبيبج انتييي 

غلا : الله الله شهالحب 

خالد : افا افا (يحط يده على قلبه) قتلتيني ياغلا ، مش آدر لالا بنتحررر 

غلا : ههههههه ،، خاااااالد 

خالد : زعلـت 

غلا : ليييش 

خالد يرفع عينه للسما : زعلااااااان زعلاان 

غلا اونها ماتدري : مسكين زعلان 

خالد : أي مسكييين و زعلان شوفي عيوني ،، كسرت خاطرج؟؟ 

غلا تمثل اونها بتصييح يوم شافت عينه : وااااااااااي ،، لا كلش ماكسرت خاطري 

خالد : صج غلوووي ! 

غلا : Yea 

خالد : شكرآ جزيلآ 

غلا : العفوو حبيبي 

خالد قام عنها ووقف فالبلكونـه يدخـن .. 

غلا وقفت وهي منترسه ظحـك .. 

مانتبه لها ومسكت يده ومشته للدار .. 

غلا : ههه حبيبي مو لايق الزعل 

خالد : مو زعلان عااادي 

غلا تبوس خده بقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 

غلا : وجذي 

خالد : اممم تقدرين تقولين لين الحين زعلان 

غلا : ههههههههه (ترد تبووس خده) وجذي؟؟ 

خالد : غلا خلاص مابي اكلمج زعلان حدي 

غلا : ههههه خااااالد 

خالد : ههههههههه عمر خالد انتي 

بعد يومين كانو متجمعين بعد الغدا .. 

سعود / لطيفه / خالد / غلا / عمـر .. 

غلا كانت تلعب بكراكيش شيلتها وخالد يسولف مع عمـر .. 

سعود: اقول ياعمــــــــــر .! 

عمر : سم يبا 

سعود يبي يفرحـه : شنطتك جاهزه ! 

عمر مستغرب هو شوي نسى سالفة دراسته : حق شنو ؟ 

سعود : حق امريكا ! 

غلا لفت عليهم وخالد بفرح : مبرووووووووووووووووك تستاااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل 

عمر عينه لمعت مو يبي يصيح مايدري ليش وظحك : صج يبا؟؟ 

سعود : أي يبا صج 

عمر حب راس ابوه : الله يخليييييييييك لي يبااااااااا 

سعود : احسنـت ، بس ها ابيك تجيني بالشهاده اللي ترفع راسـي 

عمر : ابشـــــر ياابو خالد 

سعود ظحك له وعمر لم خالد بقووووووووووووووووووووووه مو طبيعيه 

رن موبايل خالد وراح يتكلم بعيد وسعود ولطيفه شوي بعدوو .. 

عمر : مالي مبروك؟؟ 

غلا بحزن : الـف مبروك ياعمر ، موفق انشالله 

عمر : ماتقصرين ياغلاا ، دعواتـج لي 

غلا وهي تطالع الارض: أكيد . . 

خالد يرجع له : ها حبيب قلبـي اوصف شعورك 

عمر : مشتاق 

خالد فتح عينه وخفف من لمته : شنو؟؟؟ 
عمر : مشتاق امسك الكتاب واكررره 

خالد : اااها .. يلا غلا مشينا 

وراحو لطابقهم وعمر تحسف شقال هو شلون طلعت منه هالكلمه ؟؟ 

قعدت غلا وهي مكتأبه ماتدري من شنو !! 

خالد بدل ولبس بجامه كحليــه . 


عمر كان بداره لان كلمه وابوه وقاله السفره بقى عليها 3 اسابيع 

فـ بدى يجهز ملابسه وكل اغراضه ويغنـي.. 



وافـي وكل وفا 
ياغدرك الوافي 
عافك وعف وعفـا 
واعفى ولك عافـي .. 
ولافك ولف ولفى 
والفاك له لافي 
بهبك وبك به جفا 
لاهلك ولك جافـي 






رن تليفونه وكان تركي 

عمر : هلا حبيب قلبي 

تركي : هلا هلا عمور شخبارك ؟ 

عمر : الله يسلمك ننشد عنك 

تركي : الله يخلييك ، ها مبروك مبروك سمعنا اشاعه عنك انك بتشرد بره قطر 

عمر : تشوت والله هههههههههه 

تركي : ههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص الحقك انا 

عمر : جد والله ! بتجي وياي؟ 

تركي : أي شعاد بوصلك وبرد قطر 

عمر : يالله كنت ابيك وياي لكن مالله كاتب 

تركـي : انشالله بردتك ماني مفارقك يابوسّعود 

عمر : ماعليك زود يالطيب 

تركي : يلا يبا مانعطلك بس حبيت ابارك لك 

عمر : الله يسلمك والله ، عشت ماتقصـر .. 

تركي : ماعليك زود ، يلا مع السلامه 

عمر : فمان الله .. 



سكر منه وقعد يغني بصوته الحزيـن 


تفنن في طروق الحب 
شرقني وغربني 
معك يازيين دوخات الهوى 
ياحلوو مشواره 
وغرد في سما سمعي 
ابي تحكي وتطربني 
سواليفك مطر عمري 
ربيعي ظحكة ازهارره .. 



آخ يابختك ياخوي ، غلا تحبك ولك الله يهنيكـــــــم انشالله ,.,. 

قعد يرتب اغراضه وخلصهم وسكر الشنطه حطها تحت السرير .. 


فهالـ3 اسابيع عمر شرى كل اللي لازمه وزود .. 

كان راد عمر من جمعة ربعه وباجر سفرتـه .. ويسمـع ويغني معاه .. 



هـــذاك اللي تبي لـه الخيــر .. 
عشـق غيـرك .. 
وصـار للغيــر .. 
ياقلبــــي ابتعـد وارحــــــل .. 
ياقلبــي عنـــه لاتســـأل .. 
كـفــاك تعـيـــد .. 
وهـو بعــيــد .. 
غــلاك لا خـبـر لا خـيـر .. 

عمر خانته عينـه ونزلت دموعه من تحت نظارته بس مسحهم 

لكن غصب عنه تمت تدمع .. 


قـدر يـصـبر عـن عـيـونـك 
ويـزيـد اكـثـر مـن ظـنونـك 
تحسـب انـه يبـي عونـك 
وهـو تغيـر كثير كثـير 
ياقلبــــي ابتعـد وارحــــــل .. 
ياقلبــي عنـــه لاتســـأل .. 
كـفــاك تعـيـــد .. 
وهـو بعــيــد .. 
غــلاك لا خـبـر لا خـيـر .. 
تنـاسـى حـبـه وطـاريـه 
وبـلاش اكـثـر تـفكـر فـيـه 
وشـاللي تقـدر تــسويـه 
مدامـــه مهتـــــــني (بالغـير).. 
ياقلبــــي ابتعـد وارحــــــل .. 
ياقلبــي عنـــه لاتســـأل .. 
كـفــاك تعـيـــد .. 
وهـو بعــيــد .. 
غــلاك لا خـبـر لا خـيـر .. 



رجع للبيت ولقى غلا بالصاله واستغرب 

غلا صارت نادر ماتقعد بالصاله التحتيه من عرست 

دايمآ مع خالد او بطابقهم .. 

شمسهرها؟؟؟ 

شدعوووووووى!! تنطرني!! 

يمكن خالد 

ماوصل 

بسسسس 

سيارته كاهي بره*

----------


## وعود

*عمر : مسـاء الخير بنت عمـي 

غلا وقف قلبها : مساء النور . 

عمر : تنطرين حد؟؟ 

غلا : أي؟ 

عمر وقف قلبه (هاا) : اها 

غلا : انطر خالد ماشفته ؟؟ 

عمر : آه خالد ، سيارته بره ليش تنطرينه اكيد فالبيت 

غلا انقهرت من اسلوبه : خالد طلع مع عمي وعمي رد وخالد لين الحين 

عمر : جان سألتي ابوي 

غلا : سالته ويقول قال بيرد مع ربعه ولين الحين ماوصل 

عمر يكلمها باسلوب جنه يقولها شهالغباء؟؟ : زين اتصلي . 

غلا تلف عنه : اتصلت حاط الـAnswer machine 

عمر : نطريه عيـل 

غلا ماردت عليه وجاتها الصيحه شفيهههههم كل اللي فالبيت انقلبو عـلي 

اول مره تحس عمرها غريبـه .. 

اتصلت لعمها سعد بدخلة خالد وسكرت قبل لايرن 

خالد متصرقع : غلاا !! 

غلا : تصدق عاد ! 

خالد : شمسهرج؟ 

غلا : تبيني انام بعد ؟ 

خالد : أي؟ 

غلا : وين كنت !! 

خالد : سهران مع ربعي وراح علي الوقت 

غلا : اها اوكي ، خساره تميت انطرك وقلبي متخرع عليك وانت مستانس ولامفتكر ،،، تصبح على خيـر . 

وراحت عنه وهو يناديها يوقفها وهي ماتسمع له ونامت 

خالد : قومي غلا مانمتي ادري 

غلا ماترد عليه وتم يجادل فيها 

تم سهران لين الفجر واذن وراح صلى ولما رد شاف غلا قايمه . 

خالد : صباح النور 

غلا ماردت 

خالد : اكلمج انا 

غلا : نعم؟ 

خالد : بفهم شمزعلج ممكن ! 

غلا : لا ليش ازعل وعلى شنو ازعل اصلآ 

خالد : يوه غلا تكلممممي تكفين لاتتمين ساكته جذي انا اموت 

غلا : بذمتك خالد تسوي ان قلبك على وانت مو مفتكر فيني 

من العصر وانت مع عمي ولا ادري عنك وترد لي اخر الليل وانا متخرعه عليك 

وبكل جمود تقولي سهران مع ربعي وراح علي الوقت !! 

خالد ينزل راسه : انا اسف 

غلا عورها قلبها : ماله داعي تتأسف ماقلت هالكلام عشان تقولي اسف عشان ابين لك بس ليش انا محتره 

خالد يحك قفاه : ماعيدها 

غلا : ماصار شي 

خالد : سامحينيييي 

غلا : عادي خالد والله عادي .. 

خالد يبوس يدها وراح ينام وهي تمت شوي ونامت وراه .. 

ثاني يوم الصبـح قام خالد وغلا 

وتريقوا كلهم مع بعض والساعه 10 ونص تجمعوا اهلهم كلهم فبيت سعود يودعون عمر 

وعلى الساعه 12 خالد وعمر وسعود وسعد راحو المطار يوصلون عمر . 

وصلوا للمطار وسلمو على عمر وودعوه ووصوه على عمره .. 

باس راس ابوه ولم اخوه وحبه ولم عمه وحب راسه وسافـر عنهم .. 

كانت غلا تزاحم شوي من افكاره .. 

طارت طيارته وهو وحيد مسافر للغربـه عشان ينسا هوى بنت عمه اللي ظيعه ودمره 

يمكن بهالسفر اقدر اتحرر من غلا وانسى حبها اللي ساكنـي .. 

آآآخ الله يقدرني انشالله . 

بعد العشا خالد وغلا طلعوا يتعشون بـره .. 

خالد : غلا عمري، افتح البوكسي بتلاقين علبه هاتيها 

غلا فتحت ولقتها .. 

العلبه حمـره وملفوفه بشريطه سودا .. 

غلا : كاهي 

خالد : فتحيها .. 

غلا فتحتها ولقت شريط وورقه .. 

غلا : شنو هاي؟ 

خالد : مادري عمر وصاني اشوفه قال لج ولي .. 

غلا طار قلبها تخرعت (( شالسااااااااااااالفه !! )) 

فتحت الورقه وكانت مكتوبه بخط يد عمر .. تعرف هي هالخط .. 



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.* .*.*.*.*.*. 


. بسم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم . 

الغالـي خالد ، وبنت عمـي غلا .. 

اتمنـى محد منكم يكون شايل بقلبه شي علـي 

وان كان شايل يسامحني ، انا اليوم ودعتكم والله وحده العالم 

ان كان في امل مثل ماودعتوني مسافر ترحبون فيني راجع .. 

دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق ودعواتي لكم بالسعاده طول عمركم .. 

هالشريط فيه اهداء مني لكم كنت خاشه ليوم عرسكم 

بس الاحراج منعني وماعرف ليش 

اتمنى تعجبكم واتمنى عمر اخوكم مايغيب عنكـم 

اذكروني بكل الخيـر مثل ماانا راح اطريكـم 

بشتاق لكم واحد واحد وبتعذب على بعدكم 

الغربه اللي اسمع عنها بجربها وبعيشها بروحـي .. 

لاتبخلون علي بالسؤال واي شي تبونه انا حاظر 

وياخالد وصيتك بنت عمي حطها بعينك وداريها 

وياغلا وصيتج اخوي لاتزعلينه وهالله الله فيه 


سلمو على الكـل وخصوصآ ابــوي 

والله يحفظكـــم 


أخوكـم .. 

عمر بن سعـود 

(وكاتب التاريخ)..*

----------


## وعود

*غلا كانت تحس بشي وقف فبلعومها .. 


عيونها دمعت وخالد شافها تصيـح بس ماقال شي هو يدري انها ماتداني الفراق .. 

واصلآ كلام عمر يهز جبال من قوته .. 

مبين عليه حزين ومكتأب بس الله يفرج عليـه 

خالد : غلااي طولي بالج .. 

غلا : ماكو شي والله بس كلامه يعور القلب 

خالد : ادري ، الله يوفقه انشالله .. 

غلا : انشالله 

خالد : ظحكي عاد 

غلا ابتسمت ابتسامه منكسره .. 

ومشوا .. 

خالد : هاتي الشريط نسمعـه .. 

عطته وحط الـcd 

خالد استغرب 

شوفــوا .. 

الالحان العذبه انصبت باذنهم واستاغت السمع 

كان عمر مغني لهم اغنيه بصوته هـو 

موسيقى هاديه وصدى بآخر الكلمات 

جنااااااان 

سمعوووو قصدي اقروو خخخ 


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.* 
---------------------------------- 





يا (خالد) جيتك لأني 

قبل ابارك لك واهني 

شفت هذا الكون كلـه؟؟ 

من الفرح وده يغنـي .. 

كيف مايطرَب مسانا؟ 

واجمل ثنين معانـا؟؟ 

كيف مايضوي و (غلا) 

زادت النــور بسمـانا؟ 

يامسـا الاحساس كلـه 

والزهـر روزه وفلـه 

يامسـا العز اللي يسمـو 

فـي زمانـه و في محلـه .. 

يالفرح لو جيت دارك 

ويش ابهدي ؟ 

وكيف ابارك؟ 

ليله فيها مو بعيـده 

يحضـر البدر ويشارك .. 

يا(خالـد) يسلم لي كونـك 

يحفظك ربـي ويصونك 

ماأوصيك الوصايـه 

حط (غلانا) في عيونـك 

وانتي يا (الغلا) أمانه 

لاجل غاليـك وعشانـه 

هالله الله فـ(خالد) 

لاحرمك الله حنانــه .. 




.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.* 
---------------------------------- 


خالد وغلا كانو طول الوقت يطالعون بعـض 

وغلا عيونها تلمع وخالد مبتسم ووده يضم اخوه وعلى راسه يحطـه 

حس كثر ماكان يحب عمر اخوه صار يحب اكثــــــــــر 

اخوه الوحيد جذي فرحان فيني وانا ماخذ حبه مننننننه 

اخ لو اقدر اطير له 

شاف عمر الساعه لكن عمر لين الحين فالجوووو 

غلا صارت تشهق وخالد انتبه لها 

خالد : عمري طولي بالج ، بالعكس الاغنيه وايد حلوه 

غلا : ادري خالد لكن 

خالد ماقال شي وتمت غلا تصيـح وكنسوا العشا 

راحو لمكان هااااااادي 

كانت حديقه توها جديده 

والوقت كان متأخر محد فيها والجووو حلووو هوا وبراد 

نزلت غلا وانقلب مودها صارت كله تبتسم 

ودها تلم خالد وتقوله اسفه عن كل حركه ظايقتك 

تبي تسوي اشيا وايد بس تستحي منه 


غلا مشت وخالد يطالعها .. 

غلا: شيـل عيوووووووونك 

خالد : ماقدر ، هالجمال تهقين ينعاف؟؟؟ 

غلا : اوووش 

خالد : هاهاهي ظحكتيني كركركرركرررر 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تم خالد ويا غلا يتمشون والهوا حلوووووووو 

خالد : عجبتج الاغنيه ؟! 

غلا وهي تقوي من مسكة يدها لخالد : حييييييييل 

خالد : والله بوله علييييه 

غلا ماعلقت .. 

خالد : الله يوفقه انشالله ، يالله حياتي نرد ؟؟ 

غلا : اللي تشوفه .. 

وركبوا السياره 


وردوا للبيت وابوهم كان بالمجلس وامهم بدارها .. 

نزلو هم يسوون العشـا .. 

غلا : هههههههه مو تسمنيييييي يوييلك 

خالد : افا اف افا انا اسم حياتيييييييييي ، ياويييييييحكِ ياغلا 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه 

سوو لهم اكله خفييفه وقعدوا ياكلووونها .. 

خلصوا العشا وطلعوا قعدوا بصاله مسكره 

خالد راح جاب له اسكريم 

غلا : ولاتعزم الله يسامحك 

خالد يقرب منها : افا عليج انا لج مو العسكريم 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ههههههه 

خالد : هههههههههه أي أي مشيها 

غلا : شسمه حبيبي 

خالد : عسكريمه بعد ههههههههههههههه 

غلا : ههههههههههه 

خالد يذوقها شوي من اسكريمه وتحط يدها على يده وتشيل الاسكريم من عنده 

خالد : ماشي ياغلاااااااااا الاسكريم وراعي الاسكريم كلهممممم لج 

غلا : هههههههههه 

دخلت عليهم لطيفه وسط ظحكهم 

لطيفه : ها خير شهالظحك اخر الليل؟؟ 

خالد : شسوي يمه احبهااااااااا احبهاا 

لطيفه ماقالت شي وسبلت بعيونها وقامت .. 

لطيفه : المجلس كله ربع ابوك قصرو صوتكم وانتي طلعي داركم 

غلا فتحت عينها وطالعت خالد وهو مثلها 

خالد : شفيج يمه شنو تطلع دارها شهالكلام 

لطيفه : عشان مايشوفونها ربع ابوك 

خالد : اجل انتي بعد روحي عشان مايشوفونج 

لطيفه : شهالاسلوب بعد ياخويلد 

خالد : شسوي والله اللي يكلم غلا يكلمني اناا 

لطيفه : انا امك 
خالد : وانا ولدج وسمعي يمااااا انا اقولج هالكلام جدامج وجدام غلا اللي يمس غلا يمسني 

وكل ماتشوفين غلا تذكري انها مرتي وانا ريلها 

لطيفه ماقالت شي وطلعت عنهم وخلتهم .. 

غلا كانت لين الحين منصدمه من كلام امه 

غلا مشت عن خالد وخالد يود يدها 

وهي بقوه نفضت يده وطلعت للدار 

وقعدت تصيييح 

ليش تكلمني جذذذذذذي؟؟؟ 

انا شسويت لهااا؟؟ 






هاا شتتوقعون يصير فالاجزاء الجايـه بين غلا وخالد؟؟ 

خالد بيحتمل عيشته بعد ؟؟ 

بيطلقها؟؟ 

وعمــــــــــر !! 

بيوصل امريكا؟؟ 

الله اعلم 

كله هذي الاشياء بتعرفونها في البارت الجديد*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل التاســـع ¦¤*~¨° 


خالد دخل عليها وقعد يكلمها بشويش لين ماهدت وسكتت 

مرت على هالسالفـه يوميـن .. 

غلا كان كلامها جدآ قليـل .. 

بعد صلاة العصـر فالبيت الكبيــــــــــــــر الشبه فاضي من الناس كانت غلا مستنده تطالع 

من الدريشه تنتظر خالد من يرد من الصلاه .. 

شافته داخل للبيت بمشيته الرهيبـه ووقف قلبها .. 

وقفت ودخل خالد وهو مبتسم ويفصخ النظاره .. 

خالد : السلام عليكـم 

غلا بنص ابتسامه : وعليكم السلاام ، اخيرآآ 

خالد : هههه بتفهميني انج ولهتي علي 

غلا : حيــــــــل 

خالد : آه منج ، ودي اصدقج بس ماقدر 

غلا تلف عنه : افا ياخالد تجذبنييي !! 

خالد : يييييه اخسسسسسسسسسسسي اناااا .. 

غلا : لاتقول جذي عن عمرك .. 

خالد : مش آدر مش آدر ، بحبـــــــــــك 

غلا : ههههه ، أي صج حبيبي جاتك مكالمه وانا مارديت خفـت يكون حد يبيك بالشغل وضروري وانت محد 

خالد : بوووووه لايكون عمر (يلقف التليفون ويشوف المكالمه) 

غلا : عمر! 

خالد : أي اكيد اليوم وصـل ... ( واتصل ونطر لين مالقط الخط ) .. 

يكمـل : لقط اخيرآ ،،،،،،، " يرن يرن يرن ... " 

غلا : رد ؟؟ 

خالد : لين الحين .. ،، هلاااااااااااا والللللللللللللللللللللله 

عمر : هلا ومرحبااااااااااا ، هلا بالشييييييخ ، شلووووونك؟؟ 

خالد : الله يسلمممك بخيير كلنا طمنا عليك شلونك وشلون رحلتك انشالله ماتعبت؟؟؟ 

عمر : لا حبيبــي كل شي تماام بس فاقدكم والللله 

خالد : ماتفقد الغالي انشالله ، شلون البلاد ووينك الحين ؟؟ 

عمر : انا الحين رايح مع الدريول اشوف الشقه اللي خذناها . 

خالد : أي شغل عدل يبا شرو لك شقه لو ادري جان خذت لي امريكيه 

غلا تطالعه وهي متخصرررررررره .. 

عمر : ههههههههههههههههه ، دام عندك الغلا مالك ومال الامريكااان ههههههه 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صح لسانك، صاير شاعر امريكي اشوف 

عمر : هههههههههههههه افا علييك حاظرين 

خالد : خلاص عيل حبيبي بس توصل للشقه اتصل وعطنا ارقامك واسم جامعتك والعنوان 

عمر : حاظر وماطلبت يالغالي ، سلم على ابوي وامي والكل .. 

خالد : يبلغ انشالله ، خل بالك على رووحك . 

عمر : لاتوصـي ،، فمان الله حبيبي 

خالد : الله يحفظك .... 

وسكرووووو .. 

عمر حط التليفون بجيب البنطلوون .. 

هـه خالد يقولي ماتفقد الغالي انشالله .. 

فاقده من زمــــــــــــــان ياخالد لكن شنسوي .. 

يبا انا جاي انساها مو اتعلق زياده .. 

السواق : Hello , Mr. we arrived 

عمر انتبه انه يكلمه : Oh sorry, thank you very much 

وحاسبه عمـر .. 

ونزل شناطه .. 

ساعده السواق واستحى منه عمار عطاه كم دولار يبخششه خخخ 

دخل عمر الشقه وكانت مناسبه له .. 

كانت شقق فندقيه وفيها خدمه وكان فيها عرب بس شكلهم جايين فتره وبيروحون .. 

ارتاح عمر كان متخيل المكان بيكون كأيب بس حمدلله عكس توقاعته .. 

الشقه تطل على مكان مخضـر يوسع الصدر 

سحب الشنط لين الدار .. 

وفتحهم اول ماطلع المسجل وبوكس الاشرطـه .. 

حطه فالصالـه وحط شريط قرآن للشيـخ احمد العجمـي .. 

طلع ملابسه وحطهم ورتبهم وشاف الشقه كلها .. 

خالد انتهز الفرصـه وقال مثل هو ماسوى لي انا اسوي 

اتصل لواحد من ربعه يبي يعرف اذا يسجل اغنيه شلون تتطرش 

وعلمــه .. 

فـــــــ قرر يسوي له مثل اللي سواه .. 

ووو 


بالسلامه تعود لاحبابك ،، 
بالسلامه تعود يالغالـي ،، 
ياعسـى مايطول غيابـك ،، 
ياسفر ذا المنـزل العالـي ،، 
زاد فينا الشوق باسبابك ،، 
يالغلا ياطيب الفالـي ،، 
مانتحمل ننظر لبابك ،، 
دام رحت ومنزلك خالـي ،، 
بوسّعود يسأل عن اطيابك ! 
عن نسيم البن والهالي ،، 
فاقدٍ صوتك وترحابك ،، 
ويتخطر عنك ويسآلـي ،، 
دارك اللي دوم تزهى بك ،، 
تنتظرك بشوق وآمالي ،، 
بالسلامه تعود لاحبابك ،، 
بالسلامه تعود عمــاري .. 

عمر كان هالحزه يطل من الدريشه يشوف عوايل امريكيه بالحديقه تلاعب عيالها 

وشاف ماكدونالز قريب من الفندق وماجذب خبر .. 

دخل تسبـح وطلع يلبس ،،*

----------


## وعود

*الجو كان بارد لبس بنطلون جينز اسود وهاي نك اسود عليه بالطو اسود من الجلد 

مشى لماكدونالز وهو مسكر يده من البرد .. 

ماسمع المسج اللي وصله من حشرة الناس 

طلب العشا وخذه لطاوله بعيده عن حشرتهم 

وتم ياكـل بروحـه 

خلص الاكل وقام قطـه وطلع يتمشى بالحديقه ويطلع منها على المجمع السكني .. 


قعد يغني والهوا البارد يلعب فشعره اللي قصره شوي .. 


شـرقٍ مشيت 

وغرب وقتي مشى بـك 

والقلب ماله ! لايمٍ فيك لون 

طويتني طي الورق في كتابك 

حتى معاليق الحشا لك تطون .. 


وقفه شاب خليجي .. 

الصبـي : عربـي ؟؟ 

عمر : أي نعم 

الصبـي : الشيخ احنا مظيعين الفندق وياريتك اذا تعرف تدلينا 

عمر انحرج حيـل خصوصآ ان معاه خواته ويهال صغار : والله اخوي انا اليوم واصل ومادل بهالمنطقه 

الصبـي يلف عليهم جنه يقول مابيدي حيله .. 

عمر : طيب ليش ماتوقف تاكسي؟؟ 

الصبـي وجهه احمرررر : آآ،، والله يالطيب توهم سرقوني وخواتي ماجابو فلوس .. 

عمر : افا علييك ، ولايهمك خلاص امش معاي وانا اوصلك 

الصبي : لالالالا تسلم تسلم احنا بننتظر هني حد يجينا 

عمر : لالالا عيب عليك هالكلام ، امش وياي 

البنات انحرجووووو خصوصآ ان عمر وسيم وهالموقف يثبت رجولته على وسااامته << خخ 

الصبي : لا يالطيب صدقني مافي مشكله بننطر 

عمر : والله تمشوون 

الصبـي : لا اله الا الله 

عمر : يلاا انا اروح اوقف التاكسي 

راح عمر وقف التاكسي ونطرهم وجو وركبوا .. 

كانو 8 

4 بنات و 4 صبيان 

عمر : من وين من الخليج ؟؟ 

الصبـي : من قطـر . 

عمر : الله الله ، الله حيهم عيال قطرر ، انا قطري بعد 

البنات تشققو عرفو نص الخطه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

عمر : ماعرفنا شسمك ؟؟ 

الصبـي : انا جابر وهذا اخوي احمد وجبر وعلي .. 

عمر : عااااشت الاسامي والله ، وانا عمـر .. 

جابر : عاشت ايامك .. 

عمر : شكله فندقكم بعيد ! 

جابر : أي والله شنسوي ، مايبون غير ماكدونالز . وهذا اقرب واحد 

عمر : ههههه ،، ( بعد شوي) سياحه ولا ! 

جابر: أي والله السياحه ،، وانت ؟ 

عمر : جاي دراسه . 

جابر : اااها ، بالتوفيق انشالله .. 

عمر : الله يسلمك .. 

جابر : والله مفتشل منك ياعمر ، بس ها مردوده انشالله . 

عمر : لا افا عليك شهالكلام ، الدنيا لين الحين بخيـر ، واحنا اخوان الله يسلمك ، عيب هالكلام .. 

جابر: مااعليك زود والله .. 

ونزلوو 

عمر ينادي جابر وهو ماشي ورا خواته للفندق .. 

عمر : اقووول جابـر !! 

جابر : هلااا ....! 

عمر : تفضل الشيخ هذا رقمـي ، ولايردك الا لسانك اذا تبي أي شي بس قولي ترا لي معارف وايد هني 

جابر وجهه احمـر : ماتقصر والله ، اخجلتنا بطيبتك ياعمر .. 

عمر : لا خجل ولا شي ،، يالله فمان الله . 

جابر : الله وياك 

دخل جابر وقال لابوه السالفه وكلهم حبوا عمر من فعلته قبل لايشوفونـه .. 

رجع عمر للفندق وكان موطي راسه يشوف المسج اللي واصله فالموبايل 

مايوعى الا يخبط بجتف حد 

رفع عينه شافها بنت لا وخليجيه بعد 

وراك وراك هل الخليج خخخ 

عمر نسف اغراضها اللي بالجيس كلها 

عمر لونه انخطف ولون الفشيله غطاه وحس وجهه يحترق شسوووووووووى !! 

عمر وهو يلم الاغراض : اسف اسف اختي مانتبهت لج والله 

البنت فكرته يغازلها : هذي شنو حركه جديده للمغازل !! 

عمر لم الاغراض وحطهم فالجيس وحطهم على مكان عشان مايلمس يدها .. 

عمر : استغفر الله (وهو ماشي عنها) .. 

البنت استغربت معقوله ظلمتـه بس واحد بهالجمال ويسوي حركه جذي شقصده ؟؟ 

معقوووله ظلمته !!!!! .. 

عمر قهرته كلمة البنت وكان وده يرد ويلعن خيرها لكن مو عوايده يرفع صوته على غرب 

وحريـم .. 

ظرب زر الاصنصير ووصل .. 

ركب وفتح باب الشقه ودخل على صوت القرآن 

انشرررح صـدره وبدل ملابسه 

ولبس بجامه وتدلغ خخ من البرد 

ظبط المنبه والموبايل بعد عشان يقوم من الصبح 

ويروح يأكد التسجيل ويشوف مكان الجامعه ويعرف حاله .. 

شغل المسج واشتغلت الاغنيـه 

طفى القرآن قبلها طبعآ .. 

وفرح كثـــــــير لمى سمع صوت خالد اخوه 

والكلمات حزنته وفرحتـه 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

فقطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر .. 

بعد العشــا 

غلا كانت تمشي بكل برود تحس شوي بتهمد على الارض .. 

ماكلت شي ولا لها نفس تاكل .. 

من تشوف شكل لطيفه تنغث .. 

رن التليفون .. 

وشالته غلا وكانت تلم شعرها بس هدته لما رن .. 

غلا بصوتها الناعـم : الووو !! 

تغريد : الو ، هلا غلا .. 

غلا : اهلييين عمتي ، شلونج؟؟ 

تغريد : بخيرر حبيبتي انتي شلونج ، شخبارج؟ 

غلا : حمدلله عمتي من زمان ماشفناج وينج عنا؟ 

تغريد : ههه والله موجوده انتي اللي من خذج ولد سعود وانتي مختفيه 

غلا افتشلت : ههههههه ، الا بايقج منا علاوي 

تغريد : ههههههه أي والله مع حنة مدرسته والدراسه ، انهد حيلي القاها منه ولا من الشغل بس 

غلا : يعطيييج الف عافيه عمـتي 

تغريد : ويعافيج انشالله .،. الا وينها لطيفه عنج ؟؟ 

غلا تعوووج بوزها : موجوده دقيقه 

غلا حولت الخط على دارهم ورن عندها وشالته 
*

----------


## وعود

*ردت غلا فوق وبدلت الجلابيه ولبست بجامة نوم ونامت .. 

خالد رد من بره وهو جايب معاه هديه 

كان شايف خاتم بالمجله غلا كانت تطالعه من ( الشّـعار) 

وخالد ماجذب خبـر 

طلبه بالخش وطرشوه لـه .. 

وصل طابقهم .. 

دخل الصاله .. 

محد 

شاف المطبخ هم محد 

دخل غرفتهم .. 

شاف الليتات موطيتها على آآآآخر شي والمكان بااارد 

وشعرها منتثر على المخده 

آآه نايمـه ! حسافه كنت ابيج تشوفينها 

حطها على الكمدينه 

ودخل غرفة التبديل بشويش يبدل .. 

قعد بالصالـه وشغل التلفزيون 

شاف الاخبار وانسدت نفسـه .. 

دخل الغرفـه 

وشال من على الطاوله تفاحه وقرمها 

غلا فتحت عينـها .. 

رفعت جسمها شوي شوي .. 

شافت خالد .. 

غلا بخمول : انت وصـــلت؟؟ 

خالد : ها حياتي،، شقعدج؟؟ 

غلا : متى وصلت؟ 

خالد : قبل شوي 

(يقعد على السرير ) 

غلا : مو جنك تأخرت اليوم ! 

خالد : والله العظيم لا حتى رفيجي يسلم على رديت السلام ومشيت عنه 

غلا : هههههه ،، شطوررر 

خالد : شفتييي ،، هاج خودي لك أدمه ( يعني اخذي لج قضمه بالمصري ) 

غلا ظحكت وقرمت :: امممممممم حلووه 

خالد : هههههه مو تفاحتي اكيد حلوه هههههههه 

غلا : ههههههههه وييي 

خالد : ههههههههه وييي 

غلا سكتت ولفت عينها يمين يسارررر ... 

خالد : هاااا بدينا شناويه عليه؟؟ 

غلا تتل المخده الصغيره 

خالد يجرها من يدها : لالالا معركه لا 

غلا تسند جسمها : ههههههههههههه ، عشان تحررررم 

خالد : جايب لج هديـه 

غلا : خااللد ، اشوفك متولع بالهداياااا ! 

خالد بأسف : اعذررريني يالهداااااايا لو هملتك فالزواياااااااااا 

غلا : هههههههههههه 

خالد : ماني متحمل اشوفك ،، وووووووووووووع ، شيليييييييييهممممم 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خااااااااااااالد 

خالد : يقرب منها : غلاا خالـــــــــــــد انتـي 

غلا نزلت راسها وخالد حط الهديه بين يديها 

غلا حطت شعرها على جنب وقعدت تفتحها وخالد يطالع شعرها وراسه على صوب .. 

غلا : وااااو رووووووووووووووووووعه خااالد 

خالد : ........ 

غلا : تجنن وايد حلوه ( تلبس الخاتم ) 

خالد : ........ 

غلا : ليش ماترررد ؟؟ ( تشوف عينه على شعرها ) ،، ههههههه خالد اكلمك انا (تهزه) 

خالد : هاا؟ هلا هلا ! 

غلا : حلو صح 

خالد : يفرقـع 

غلا : بسم الله خالد شهالتعبيير؟؟؟ 

خالد : ههههههههههههههه شفيج يبا تعبير حده ناعم خخخ 

غلا : ههههههه صح 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

سعد كان يشوف اللسته اللي خذها من غلا باسامي المحلات الي يقدر يشتري منها اطقم لدزة عليا .. 

شطووولها .. 

سعد : الله يسامحج تبين تفرين راسي ، انتقام اهووووو 

شاف الساعه /: يوهو اكيد سكرووو ، مافي غير باجر امر عليها واروح وياها 

راح سعد وقعد عند امه قبل لاتنام ويسولف معاها ويقولها اللي صار وياه .. 

حب راس امه وخلاها تنام وراح داره .. 

فتح الكبت 

وطلع كل البومات الصور 

وتم يطالع فصورهم 

هو وغلا وسعود وفيصل وتغريد و عيالهم .. 

الله ياريت هالايام تـرد 

ونتجمع مثل قبل 

قعد يتذكر قبل كانو كل جمعه يتجمعون على الغدا فهالبيت .. 

لكن ظروف وايد نستهم هالشي .. 

امهم الكبيره شوي فاقده ذاكرتها ، وسعد شاب صغير يعني يلهى مع ربعه مو دايمآ فاضي 

والعتب يبقى على سعود اخوه الكبير راعي الواجب .. 

سعود يكلم خالد بتليفون البيت : ماكلمك عمـر ؟؟ 

خالد : امبلا يبا كلمته اول ماوصل وقلت له اول مايظبط جامعته وكل شي يتصل ولين الحين مااتصل 

سعود : خلاص اول مايكلمك عطوني خبر انا تحت . 

خالد : انشالله يبا . 

سعود : يالله . ورقع الخط 

خالد :بــــــــــل عليه دادي 

غلا : هههههههه ليش 

خالد : تخيلي ساعه يودعني 

غلا : صح صح 

خالد فيه الظحكـه : والله مشكله ابهات هالجيل ياشيخ 

غلا : ابهات هالجيل اللي لهم عيال هالجيـل ! و عمي سعود مو منهم من جيل قبلهم 

خالد : ياخطييييير ياللي تحلل 

غلا : هههههه 

خالد : وانا متى بصير ابو؟ 


غلا وقف قلبها (شهالسؤال؟؟) : ...... 

ظحك لها بخبث ونزل لابوه : حياتي بتجين معاي؟ 

غلا : امك تحت عدل؟ 

خالد نزل راسه ورفعه : أي روحي تحت 

غلا تاشر بيدها : لا خلاص حبيبي روح انت انا راسي يعورنيردت غلا فوق وبدلت الجلابيه ولبست بجامة نوم ونامت .. 

خالد رد من بره وهو جايب معاه هديه 

كان شايف خاتم بالمجله غلا كانت تطالعه من ( الشّـعار) 

وخالد ماجذب خبـر 

طلبه بالخش وطرشوه لـه .. 

وصل طابقهم .. 

دخل الصاله .. 

محد 

شاف المطبخ هم محد 

دخل غرفتهم .. 

شاف الليتات موطيتها على آآآآخر شي والمكان بااارد 

وشعرها منتثر على المخده 

آآه نايمـه ! حسافه كنت ابيج تشوفينها 

حطها على الكمدينه 

ودخل غرفة التبديل بشويش يبدل .. 

قعد بالصالـه وشغل التلفزيون 

شاف الاخبار وانسدت نفسـه .. 

دخل الغرفـه 

وشال من على الطاوله تفاحه وقرمها 

غلا فتحت عينـها .. 

رفعت جسمها شوي شوي .. 

شافت خالد .. 

غلا بخمول : انت وصـــلت؟؟ 

خالد : ها حياتي،، شقعدج؟؟ 

غلا : متى وصلت؟ 

خالد : قبل شوي 

(يقعد على السرير ) 

غلا : مو جنك تأخرت اليوم ! 

خالد : والله العظيم لا حتى رفيجي يسلم على رديت السلام ومشيت عنه 

غلا : هههههه ،، شطوررر 

خالد : شفتييي ،، هاج خودي لك أدمه ( يعني اخذي لج قضمه بالمصري ) 

غلا ظحكت وقرمت :: امممممممم حلووه 

خالد : هههههه مو تفاحتي اكيد حلوه هههههههه 

غلا : ههههههههه وييي 

خالد : ههههههههه وييي 

غلا سكتت ولفت عينها يمين يسارررر ... 

خالد : هاااا بدينا شناويه عليه؟؟ 

غلا تتل المخده الصغيره 

خالد يجرها من يدها : لالالا معركه لا 

غلا تسند جسمها : ههههههههههههه ، عشان تحررررم 

خالد : جايب لج هديـه 

غلا : خااللد ، اشوفك متولع بالهداياااا ! 

خالد بأسف : اعذررريني يالهداااااايا لو هملتك فالزواياااااااااا 

غلا : هههههههههههه 

خالد : ماني متحمل اشوفك ،، وووووووووووووع ، شيليييييييييهممممم 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه خااااااااااااالد 

خالد : يقرب منها : غلاا خالـــــــــــــد انتـي 

غلا نزلت راسها وخالد حط الهديه بين يديها 

غلا حطت شعرها على جنب وقعدت تفتحها وخالد يطالع شعرها وراسه على صوب .. 

غلا : وااااو رووووووووووووووووووعه خااالد 

خالد : ........ 

غلا : تجنن وايد حلوه ( تلبس الخاتم ) 

خالد : ........ 

غلا : ليش ماترررد ؟؟ ( تشوف عينه على شعرها ) ،، ههههههه خالد اكلمك انا (تهزه) 

خالد : هاا؟ هلا هلا ! 

غلا : حلو صح 

خالد : يفرقـع 

غلا : بسم الله خالد شهالتعبيير؟؟؟ 

خالد : ههههههههههههههه شفيج يبا تعبير حده ناعم خخخ 

غلا : ههههههه صح 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

سعد كان يشوف اللسته اللي خذها من غلا باسامي المحلات الي يقدر يشتري منها اطقم لدزة عليا .. 

شطووولها .. 

سعد : الله يسامحج تبين تفرين راسي ، انتقام اهووووو 

شاف الساعه /: يوهو اكيد سكرووو ، مافي غير باجر امر عليها واروح وياها 

راح سعد وقعد عند امه قبل لاتنام ويسولف معاها ويقولها اللي صار وياه .. 

حب راس امه وخلاها تنام وراح داره .. 

فتح الكبت 

وطلع كل البومات الصور 

وتم يطالع فصورهم 

هو وغلا وسعود وفيصل وتغريد و عيالهم .. 

الله ياريت هالايام تـرد 

ونتجمع مثل قبل 

قعد يتذكر قبل كانو كل جمعه يتجمعون على الغدا فهالبيت .. 

لكن ظروف وايد نستهم هالشي .. 

امهم الكبيره شوي فاقده ذاكرتها ، وسعد شاب صغير يعني يلهى مع ربعه مو دايمآ فاضي 

والعتب يبقى على سعود اخوه الكبير راعي الواجب .. 

سعود يكلم خالد بتليفون البيت : ماكلمك عمـر ؟؟ 

خالد : امبلا يبا كلمته اول ماوصل وقلت له اول مايظبط جامعته وكل شي يتصل ولين الحين مااتصل 

سعود : خلاص اول مايكلمك عطوني خبر انا تحت . 

خالد : انشالله يبا . 

سعود : يالله . ورقع الخط 

خالد :بــــــــــل عليه دادي 

غلا : هههههههه ليش 

خالد : تخيلي ساعه يودعني 

غلا : صح صح 

خالد فيه الظحكـه : والله مشكله ابهات هالجيل ياشيخ 

غلا : ابهات هالجيل اللي لهم عيال هالجيـل ! و عمي سعود مو منهم من جيل قبلهم 

خالد : ياخطييييير ياللي تحلل 

غلا : هههههه 

خالد : وانا متى بصير ابو؟ 


غلا وقف قلبها (شهالسؤال؟؟) : ...... 

ظحك لها بخبث ونزل لابوه : حياتي بتجين معاي؟ 

غلا : امك تحت عدل؟ 

خالد نزل راسه ورفعه : أي روحي تحت 

غلا تاشر بيدها : لا خلاص حبيبي روح انت انا راسي يعورني*

----------


## وعود

*خالد فهم : اوكــي ماني مطول 

نزل خالد وقعد مع ابوه وامه كل شوي تقط نغزه ليش غلا مانزلت .. 

وخالد يتجنب يرد عليـها .. 

قعد ربع ساعه معاهم وشاف ابوه يبي ينام 

حب راسه وراس امه وطلع لغلا .. 

خالد : مسـاء الخيـر والاحساس والطيبــه ، مساءٍ ما يليق الا بأحبابي 

غلا ظحكت له بعذوبه : هلا حياتـــي 

خالد : تدرين ؟؟ 

غلا : عــن شنو ؟؟ 

خالد : معك عفت الخود بالكلي ماليَ في غيركـم خانــه 

غلا بخجل من حطة يد خالد على خصرها : صـج 

خالد : لو أقول أحبج توفـــــــــــي؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا : وتكفـي بعد ، دامها منـك 

خالد : آآخ شنو هذا ، عمي شجاااااااب بعرف .. ! 

غلا : جابني انااا ههه شجاب بعد 

خالد : يخليييييييييييييج لي انتي 

غلا : ويخليييك لي .. 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

قام عمر على عرس جراسة المنبه بعد ماكفخ المنبه ورقعه بالطوفه هههه 

قام وتسبح عشان ينشط اكثر .. 

حلق وطلع .. 

لبس تيشيرت أبيض والكاروهات بالأحمر فوقه تيشيرت نص كم لونه زيني على بيج 

وعليه اشارات واسهم بجينز ألوان مخيط عليه .. اصفر واحمر وازرق ,,, الخ 

ولبس بنطلون جينـز 

لبس الشوز وساعته وحط فلوس يحتاجها بمخباته ولبس هالبنطلون من بعد اللي سمعه من جابر امس 

الجيبون كلها عليها سحابات خخخ .. 

حط شوية جل يرتب شعره وتعطر بعطر لاليك غرشة العطر شكلها كان عجيب حصان وايد حلوه .. 

المهم .. 

خذ اللي يحتاجه معاه .. 

قعد يدور شنطه شاريها من Gucci تصلح للجامعه 

بس مالقها بوسط عفسة داره .. 

شال اغراضه وهو طالع من المجمع شاف محل يبيع اشيا 

وشاف شنطة تنشال على الظهر بس على جنب ولونها اسود 

خذها وحط اوراقه واغراضه .. 

وقف ينطر تاكسي ووقف له واحد 

وركب معاه وطلع الورقه اللي فيها اسم الجامعه وعطاها الدريول ووصله لين الجامعه 

نزل للجامعه حلوه الارض خضرااا والمبنـى أبيــــــــــــــض .. 

مشى وراح وخذ السكاجول ودخل 

شاف الجامعه فيها بنات خليجيات وشباب خليجين وانجليز .. 

البنات كانت عيونهم تتلاقط على عمـر وهو موطي راسه يمشي 

من صغرته حرج اول يوم دوام مايفارقه لو في أي مكان .. 

قعد على كراسي ينتظر المحاضره تبدى 

طرش مسج لخالد وكتب فيه رقم الشقه ورقم تليفونها واسم جامعته وكل شي .. 

وقال له انه بيطلع خط له فأمريكا بس يفضى ويطرش له الرقم .. 

قرا اسامي الطلاب اللي معاه .. 

ولقى كم اسم خليجي وعرف كم واحد ووحده لانهم من عوايل معروفه .. 

قعد فكرسي بالنص وحذاه اجبني و حذاه خليجي .. 

هذا كان اول يوم لعمر فغربته 

مسالم حيـل وماله علاقه بأي حد .. 

انتظرني بالجزء القادم عشان تعرفون 

شبيصير لعمر لما يطلع من الكلاس !! 

من بيشوووووووف !! 

شبيصير لــه ؟؟ 

تحياتيخالد فهم : اوكــي ماني مطول 

نزل خالد وقعد مع ابوه وامه كل شوي تقط نغزه ليش غلا مانزلت .. 

وخالد يتجنب يرد عليـها .. 

قعد ربع ساعه معاهم وشاف ابوه يبي ينام 

حب راسه وراس امه وطلع لغلا .. 

خالد : مسـاء الخيـر والاحساس والطيبــه ، مساءٍ ما يليق الا بأحبابي 

غلا ظحكت له بعذوبه : هلا حياتـــي 

خالد : تدرين ؟؟ 

غلا : عــن شنو ؟؟ 

خالد : معك عفت الخود بالكلي ماليَ في غيركـم خانــه 

غلا بخجل من حطة يد خالد على خصرها : صـج 

خالد : لو أقول أحبج توفـــــــــــي؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا : وتكفـي بعد ، دامها منـك 

خالد : آآخ شنو هذا ، عمي شجاااااااب بعرف .. ! 

غلا : جابني انااا ههه شجاب بعد 

خالد : يخليييييييييييييج لي انتي 

غلا : ويخليييك لي .. 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

قام عمر على عرس جراسة المنبه بعد ماكفخ المنبه ورقعه بالطوفه هههه 

قام وتسبح عشان ينشط اكثر .. 

حلق وطلع .. 

لبس تيشيرت أبيض والكاروهات بالأحمر فوقه تيشيرت نص كم لونه زيني على بيج 

وعليه اشارات واسهم بجينز ألوان مخيط عليه .. اصفر واحمر وازرق ,,, الخ 

ولبس بنطلون جينـز 

لبس الشوز وساعته وحط فلوس يحتاجها بمخباته ولبس هالبنطلون من بعد اللي سمعه من جابر امس 

الجيبون كلها عليها سحابات خخخ .. 

حط شوية جل يرتب شعره وتعطر بعطر لاليك غرشة العطر شكلها كان عجيب حصان وايد حلوه .. 

المهم .. 

خذ اللي يحتاجه معاه .. 

قعد يدور شنطه شاريها من Gucci تصلح للجامعه 

بس مالقها بوسط عفسة داره .. 

شال اغراضه وهو طالع من المجمع شاف محل يبيع اشيا 

وشاف شنطة تنشال على الظهر بس على جنب ولونها اسود 

خذها وحط اوراقه واغراضه .. 

وقف ينطر تاكسي ووقف له واحد 

وركب معاه وطلع الورقه اللي فيها اسم الجامعه وعطاها الدريول ووصله لين الجامعه 

نزل للجامعه حلوه الارض خضرااا والمبنـى أبيــــــــــــــض .. 

مشى وراح وخذ السكاجول ودخل 

شاف الجامعه فيها بنات خليجيات وشباب خليجين وانجليز .. 

البنات كانت عيونهم تتلاقط على عمـر وهو موطي راسه يمشي 

من صغرته حرج اول يوم دوام مايفارقه لو في أي مكان .. 

قعد على كراسي ينتظر المحاضره تبدى 

طرش مسج لخالد وكتب فيه رقم الشقه ورقم تليفونها واسم جامعته وكل شي .. 

وقال له انه بيطلع خط له فأمريكا بس يفضى ويطرش له الرقم .. 

قرا اسامي الطلاب اللي معاه .. 

ولقى كم اسم خليجي وعرف كم واحد ووحده لانهم من عوايل معروفه .. 

قعد فكرسي بالنص وحذاه اجبني و حذاه خليجي .. 

هذا كان اول يوم لعمر فغربته 

مسالم حيـل وماله علاقه بأي حد .. 

انتظروني بالجزء القادم عشان تعرفون 

شبيصير لعمر لما يطلع من الكلاس !! 

من بيشوووووووف !! 

شبيصير لــه ؟؟ 
*

----------


## وعود

*~®§§][][الجـزء الرابـع ][][§§®~ 



خلصت أول محاضره له وقامو الطلاب 

قعد يشيل هو اغراضه الكتاب والنوتـه واقلامه 

وشال عمـره .. 

طلـع من القاعـه وقعد على كرسي دعس اغراضه بالشنطه 

وطلع السكاجول شاف عنده بعد 3 كلاسات وبعدها راحه وبعدها كلاسين .. 

راح حط فلوس بالمكينه وطلع له كولا وقعد يشربها وهو يقرا السكاجول واوراق ماعطينه .. 

رفـع عينه شاف 3 بنات يتناقزون وكاش يتكلموون عنـه .. 

عمر نزل عينـه وتم يقرا ويشرب .. 

رن تليفونه وشافه رقم السواق اللي وصله عطاه رقمه وتوهق عمر وياه 

مارد عليه وطنشـه .. 

فقطـــر ،، 

غلا كانت قاعده فالبيت العود مع عمانها الـ2 سعود و سعد .. 

خالد وصلها وقال بيروح عنده شغل بسرعه يخلصه ويرد .. 

دخلت عمتها تغريد وريلها قعد شوي سلم وراح .. 

غلا كانت مع خالد الصغير تلعبه وتظحكــه وهي جانه عليــه .. 

صاير يجنن متبتب وخدوده محمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررين .. 

تغريد : سعود ،، وينها مرتك؟؟ 

سعود : لطيفه هني، يمكن داخل راحت تصلي الحين تجي 

تغريد : اااي .. 

سعد : الا شخبار عمر ماكلمكم؟ 

سعود : امبلا حاجانا 

سعد : لالا وشخباره شلون امريكا لقا له شقرا زوينه 

سعود : اههههههه ، طيب طيب 

غلا : عمتي مسكي ولدج بروح لخالد انا .. 

تغريد : ويي هااتيه يما منج ماخذته تصبيره يعنييي 

غلا : هههههههه لا عمتييي ، بس خالد بره ويستحي يدخل بروحـه . 

فاطمـه : يمااا خليهاا 

تغريد تلم بنتها : واااي يزين بنتييي ،، بليييده 

فاطمه تظحك بفشيله : مااام ماسمح لج 

تغريد وبنتها كانو جنهم رفيجات خخخ .. 

غلا : ويي ، انا اروح لخالد احسن 

راحت له غلا وفتحت الباب وهي بكــل دلع متسنده على الباب .. 

كانت لابسه فستان فوشي مخصر على جسمها وعلى جنب بالفولك الاسود المربع رسم 

وعلى يدها الثانيه رسم .. 

كان شكله غرريب بس فنــــــــــان 

كانت ناصفه شعرها وهو مرول وطالعه قمــر ،، كان مكياجها نااعم بس كحلتها 

ذبحـت خالدد قطعت قلبه ،، 

خالد يتـل نظارته وبكل خبث: مســا العصـر .. 

غلا تبي تظحك بس مسكت عمرها : مســـا النووور ، حياك 

دخل خالد وسكرت غلا الباب ومشوا فالممر لانه دخل من باب صالة النسوان 

لانه استحى يدخل من الباب الرئيسي .. 

خالد وقف من المشي وقعد على الكرسي .. 

غلا : ليش ماتبي تقعد وياهم 

خالد : انقطع قلبي 

غلا : من شنو*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : تخيلي ، وقفت السياره عند باب الصاله وجيب امشي لين هالباب 

غلا : هههههه شهالذكاء خااااااالد ! 

خالد : شسوووي ! مادري والله احس مخي وقف وتوه رد اشتغل ؟ 

غلا : بسم الله عليييك قووم اقعد وياهم ترد حاسيتك 

خالد : ليش لا يجوز والله 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد بكل عذووبه : افـااا ! غلااي يظحك عليي ؟! 

غلا (واااااااااااااااي) : لااا 

خالد : ظحكتيي توج 

غلا : اسسسفه 

خالد : اممم والله اسفه جي حاف ماتنقبل 

غلا عرفت شقصده : ههه لا والله ! 

خالد : Yes baby 

غلا مسكت يده وتلته معاها للصاله 

خالد كان يطالعها بنظرات شرانيه .. 

وو من بعد صلاة المغرب الرجال تجمعوا فالمجلس 

والنسوان تموو داخل البيـت .. 

لطيفه كانت كل شوي تذكر عمر وتنغص .. 

.* بعـد مروور اسبوووع *. 

عمر كان قاعد على طاولة الاكل فالشقه والكتب موزعه والاوراق والقلامه 

ويحل الـهووم وورك وكل شوي يفتح القاموس الناطق ويجييك على الكلمات .. 

كان عنده فوق الخمس هوم ووركات وكان هذا بالنسبه له راحه 

لان واجباته كانت تزيد عن العشـر مرات .. 

خلص اربعه وبقى له واحد 

كان وصف ومايقل عن 300 كلمـه .. 

قعد عمر يعصر مخه يمين يسار يلف .. 

كان الموضوع ماعطينه اياه باول الايام 

يكتبه عن أي شي 

فكر يمين يسار ماعرف شيسوي مب عارف عن شنو يكتب .!.!.!. 

طفى المسجل اللي كان على طول حاطه على القرآن 

راح وكل له شوي ورجع يكمل.. 

قعد يغني بصوته الحلووووووووووووووووووووووو 

وكل كلمه تطلع من قلبـه وهو يمد فيها... 


لا سلام ولا وداع ولا عليك 
لا اتصال ولا هموم ولا سؤال 
بـخت قلبك حظ جفنك يهتويك 
يا أريش العينين برموشٍ ظلال 
يالـ(غلا) وينك ووين الشوق فيك؟؟ 
في حشــا يوفي من الشوق اشتعــــاال 



غلا بعد فهاللحظه كانت ترتب ملابسها وتدندن على هالاغنيه 


عمر قطع عليه طقة الباب وتأفف 

ياربي من عندي هني عشان يطق بالله !! 

فتح عمر الباب وشكله يجنننننننننن 

لابس جينز ديرتي وقميص اسود مشمر الاكمام وشعره مبهدل 

رفع عينه شافهم 3 بنات !!! 

عمر ماعرف شيقول .. 

البنات : هاي عمـر 

عمر: عليكم السلام ، شبغيتوو ؟؟ 

البنات زاحموو عمر ودخلو الشقه وعمر منصدم .. 

البنات : جايين ندرس ويااك ، مانعرف ونبي حد يشرح لنا 

عمر (هاا. ) : ليش يبا وين قاعدين احنا؟؟ 

البنات بكل جديه : فشقتك؟؟ 

عمر : اسف والله مادخل بنات .. 

البنات احترقت وجييهم : بس احنا جايين ندرس 

عمر : كان على عيني بس انا ابي اللي يشرح لي وانا الحين بطلع 

البنات بكل مرح : خلاااااص ، نطلع وياك 

عمر (اعوووذ بالله) : بطلع بجمعة شبااب 

البنات : كول ، نتعرف على اصدقائك .. 

عمر : لو سمحتواا اذا عندكم كلام نكمله بره الشقه 

البنات طلعو وماصدق عمر قالهم مع السلامه ورقع الباب 

تم عمر يفكر شلون جذي البنات ذولا !! انا الرجال استحييت اعوووذ بالله 

وتم يظحك كانو جديين بيطلعون يعني عادي مافي أي مشكله .. 

تم عمر يعيد ويزيد على مقطع الاغنيه 

ولمعت فراسه الفكرره 

كتب عن قصته هو وغلا بس غير فاسامي الشخصيات 

خلصه ورتب العفسه .. 

دخل الغرفه متملل شيسوووي؟؟؟ 

لقيتها .!. 

اروح لي مجمع ولا مكان .. 

وقف شاف نفسه بالمنظره 

بس بس القميص متصارع معاه فصخه وقعد يكويه 

تكشخ وتعطر وخذ كل اللي يبيه وطلع .. 

قعد يتمشى فالمجمع متملل 

قعد على طاولات الاكل وطلب له كالعاده من ماكدونالزز 

شوي الا قعد حذاه خليجي .. 

الصبي : مرحبا عمر 

عمر وهو يبتسم : مرحبتين ياهلا .. 

الصبـي : ماتذكرني؟ 

عمر : اسمح لي والله ، من ؟؟ 

الصبي : انا جاسم زميلك بالجامعه .. 

عمر : اييي أي ،، تذكررتك ، هلا والله شحالك يالغالي ؟؟ 

جاسم : يسررك الحال ، ها شتسوي هنـي! 

عمر : والله شسوي زهقت من الشقه . 

جاسم فتح عينه : تقعد بالشقه !! 

عمر باستغراب: أي والله ارد من الجامعه ماطلع .. 

جاسم : بربـك!! طول يومك يعني 

عمر وهو يظحك : أي والله 

جاسم : انا ادخل اقط اللي علي واطلع ولا اعرف السكن شلوووونه 

عمر : هههههههه ، ماعندي حد والله 

جاسم : افا عليك من اليوم اعتبرني اخووك .. 

عمر تذكر اخوه خالد : تسللمممم 

جاسم : تحب اعرفك على باقي ربعي ولا وقت ثاني؟؟ 

عمر : لا عادي موجودين ! 

جاسم : لا احنا نتجمع فبيت لواحد من الربع 

عمر : اها لا وقت ثاني انشالله .. 

جاسم : هههه لا تخاف مافينا واحد يدخن نتجمع على كل خير انشالله 

عمر ارتاح : ههههههههههه لا شدعوى بس وقت ثاني انشالله 

جاسم : خلاص عيل تبيني اقعد ولا اروح ؟ 

عمر : ههه اكيد تقعد من لي غيرررك انا 

جاسم : هههه مشكور مشكور 

قعدوا تعشوا وراحو تمشو وردوا لشقة عمر قعد جاسم شوي 

وبعدها راح عنه وقال له باجر يجيه ويروحون الجامعه مع بعض .. 

..*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.. 


دخل خالد الدار وغلا كانت قاعده وتصيح بس غيرت ملامحها من شافت خالد .. 

خالد تخرع : شفييج غلا؟ 

غلا : هلا عمري 

خالد : قولي شفيج ؟ 

غلا : مافيني شي 

خالد : ليش تصيحين 

غلا وهي تاخذ ملابس خالد غترته والباقي عشان تعلقهم منه .. 

غلا : ولاشي طرت علي امي وابوي ، لاتهتم .. ، وين رحت اليوم (وهي تعلق ملابسه ) 

خالد : ولا مكان حبيبي (يسكر باب الكبت وهو متسند ) : بس ولهان عليييييييج 

غلا تظحك له .. 

خالد : انتي شسويتي ، شكلج ماطلعتي 

غلا : يعني بطلع بدون ماقولك ، مارحت مكان (تتنهد) فالبييت 

خالد : زين شفيج من صوتج احس فيج شي 

غلا : مافيني شي والله 

خالد : امي قالت لج شي؟؟ 

غلا : لا . 

خالد : اممم ،، زين ماتبين تعشينا هههه 

غلا : ههه دققيييقه بس 

راحت غلا وحطت العشا والطاوله مرتبه شحلاتها .. 



قعد خالد يتعشى مع غلا ويسولف لها ويظحكوون .. 


بعدها الخدامه جاتهم تقولهم ان لطيفه تبيهم تحت !! 




ياااترى لطيفه شتبـي منهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وعمر بيرافج جاسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا ليش كانت تصيح؟؟؟؟؟ 

وعليااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الأول ¦¤*~¨° 



خالد يخلي الاكل ويتنهد : بتنزلين معاي غلا؟؟ 

غلا : أي بنزل .. 

خالد : يلا عيل 

نزلت غلا مع خالد ويوم خلصو خالد قالها شي وظحكها .. 

لطيفه : حمدلله على السلاامه ، ساعه وانا انطر !!!! 

خالد هو لين الحين باينه عليه علامات الظحك .. 

خالد : كنا نتعشى 

لطيفه : مب طاير عشاكم ياعصافير الحب 

خالد : شبغيتي منا يمه ؟؟ آمري ! 

لطيفه : اقعد انت وياها 

غلا تطالع خالد على لهجة امه .. 

لطيفه : بيت هلي زعلانين عليكم ، ماتزورونهم ولاشي 

خالد : يمه تونا معاريس 

لطيفه : أي معاريس اللي مثلك الحين عيالهم فحظنهم 

خالد يمسك يد غلا .. 

خالد : عاجبني وظعـي حيـــــــــــــــل ومرتاح والله موضروري العيال دامني متهني مع مرتي .. 

لطيفه تجتف يدها : ماعلي منك ، اسمع مب كل يوم طاقين شلالتكم ورايحين بيت اهلها 

لاتنسيك هلك بسسسس 

غلا : انا ماضربته على يده ، والراي رايه يقدر يقولي لا مامنعته عن حد انااا 

لطيفه : ياسلاام (تلف وترجع لهم) ،، ترادد مرتك بعد ، هذي اللي مهنيتك .. 

خالد يقرب غلا منه : ماغلطت يمه ، انتي اللي مادري شفيج عليها ، ماقالت شي 

لطيفه : بعد صرت بصفها علي اناا 

خالد : يمه انا بصف الحق والف مره قايل اللي يحاجي مرتي يحاجيني انا 

لطيفه : ماقول الاا ................. 

خالد يطالعها وهو مرفع حاجب : يما لاتنسين تراني ولدج كفاييييييه خسرتي واحد 

لطيفه : لاتقووووووووول جذي 

خالد : مب قايل خلاص ، اخلييج ،، يلا غلا . تصبحين على خير .. 

راحو لطابقهم .. 

دخلت غلا الدار وخالد قط روحه على كرسي الصاله 

(( اففففففف امي ليش انقلبت جذي ، يعني حرام عليها ماترأف بهاليتيمه والله تقطع القلب )) 

غلا بحزن تحاول ماتبينه لخالد : خالد ، ماتبي تكمل عشاك؟ 

خالد : لاعمري شبعت 

غلا : براحتك .. 

خالد : قعدي معاي ، شدعوى يبا ، حنييي علينا 

غلا تظحك له : ثانيه بس بخليهم ينزلون العشا 

خالد : مو تتأخريين علي بحسب الثانيه 

غلا : ههه انشالله .. 

راحت غلا وهي تحاول تحبس دموووعها 

خالد حييييييييل طيب ياربي ماقدر على جذي اففففف .. 

ولع زقارته خالد .. 

جات الخدامه لغلا وقالت لها تنزل العشا .. 

مشت غلا لين الصاله وقبل لاتدخل شافت عمرها بالمنظره 

وعدلت شكلها على السريع وراحت لخالد .. 

خالد يطفي زقارته : هلا هلا ، هلا والله 

غلا : وانت ماتبت من الزقاير 

خالد جتف يده وقعد يسمعها .. 

غلا : لاتسوي جذي انا من صجي اكلمك 

خالد : انزين . مو سالفتنا الزقاير 

غلا ترجع شعرها على ورا وترده على جنب : عيل !! 

خالد يقوم من على كرسيه ويقرب منها... يقعد على الارض .. 

خالد : مابيج تزعلين من كلام امي انتي تعرفينها من يومها طريقتها جذي .. 

غلا : لا عادي تعودت انا 

خالد : زايدتها معاج شوي ، بس انتي طولي بالج حبيبتي كلها كم شهر ونطلع من هني 

غلا : بس قراب منها 

خالد : لا يباا (وهو يبتسم) ،، عندي لج مفاجأه هالكبررررررررر 

غلا : هههه شنو 

خالد : Not now baby 

غلا : عيل؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : الخميس عاازمج انا 

غلا : بعد ! ويين ؟؟ 

خالد : الشاليهات . 

غلا : بروحنا؟ 

خالد : يــس ، ليش ! 

غلا : لا بس اسأل . 

خالد : انا وانتي وبــــــــــس 

غلا : هههه ، انشالله 

خالد : موووو تنسيييييييين 

غلا : انشالله ماني ناسيه 

خالد : هههههه ( يرن موبايله،، استغرب الرقم !! ) 

عمر : الووووووو! 

خالد عرف انه عمر من الصوت : هلااااااااااااااااا والله ، هلا بحبيبــــــــي 

عمر : اهليييييييييييين ببوسّعود ، شلووونك ؟ شخبارك؟ 

خالد : الله يسلمممممك مشتاقين لك والله ، طمنا عليك ! 

عمر : وانا مشتاق لكم اكثر والله ، انا بخير والله 

خالد : هاي رقمك؟؟؟ 

عمر: أي والله توني مطلعه ، خط امريكي يبااااا 

خالد : ههههههه اييي شعليييك الحين الشقرررر على يمينك ويسارك 

غلا تتخصر له وترفس ريله 

خالد : اححح (بصوت واطي يأشر له بيدها ،، صبري صبري ) .. 

عمر : ابوي شلونه .؟ وامي وعمي سعد وعمتيي والكل؟؟؟ 

خالد : يسلموون عليييك والله ، كلم ابوي ترا اذانا وهو يسأل عنك 

عمر : ياخي اتصله يامسكره يامايلقط ، انت الوحيد اللي على طول شغال 

خالد : شفت شلون انا الوحيييد اللي متذكرك 

عمر : ااهههههههههه 

خالد : ها بشر شلون الجامعه 

عمر : والله زيينه ، وياي عرب وجذي، حمدلله 

خالد : أي ، زين زين بالتوفيق انشالله 

عمر : انت شخبارك وشخبار بنت عمي ، انشالله طيبين 

خالد : الله يسلمك ، طيبين بسماع صوتك والله 

عمر : يالدب والله وحشتنيييييي 

خالد : اههههههه أي الحين دب هاااا 

عمر : ههههههههههه 

خالد : يالله يبا كلها كم سنه وترد لنا 

عمر : الله يعينا ، يالله بوسّعود ماطول عليك انا رايح الجامعه الحين 

خالد : خلاص يبا حط بالك على نفسك ، وهالله الله فالصلاااه 

عمر : لاتوصـي سلم على ابوي وامي والكـل لاتنسى 

خالد : يبلغ حبيبي ، فمان الله 

عمر : مع السلامـه .. 

================== 

جاسم : منو هذا؟؟؟؟ 

عمر : خالد اخوي . 

جاسم : أي اخوك .. 

عمر يظحك له :] 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

اليوم الثاني 

سعد كان بداره يتكشخ عشان يمر غلا ويروحون يشترون دزة عليا ،، 

كشخ بالثوب ونسف الغتره وتعطر .. 

نزل لقى امه قاعده وعندها تغريد وعيالها منثرين فالصاله 

سعد : صخو صخو ، تغريد عيالج لااله الا الله مالهم حسس 

تغريد : ههههههههه ، الله يقطع ابليسك ، وين رايح؟ 

سعد : بروح وياغلا نشوف اشيا لدزة عليا 

تغريد : افا وانا وين رحت 

سعد : لالا انتي خلج حق الثياب 

تغريد : ههههههههههههههههههههه آه يالحمار اشوف خليتني خياطه 

سعد : هههههههه فيج الخير ياام علاوي (يحب راسها) .. 

يكمل : يمـــه ،، شلونج؟؟ 

امه : زينه يمه ، وين بتروح ! 

سعد : يمه مالاعت جبدج مني توني مخليج 

امه تلمه : لاتقول جذذذي يايمه الله يخلييك انشالله 

سعد : انا بروح اشتري حق دزة مررتي 

امه : ايييي عليييا ! 

سعد : أي يما (يغمز لتغريد ) ها يمه اشوفج اليوم محلوه 

امه تظحك : ههههه تتطنز علي يايمه*

----------


## وعود

*سعد : افااااااا يايمه اصلآ انتي من عنده ربع جماالج ، يااااه افا علييج بس 

امه : هههه ، يقولي حلوووووه ! 

تغريد وسعد وعلي الصغير يظحكون 

تغريد تحذف علي بالفاين : اوص ، عيب 

سعد : ههه والله انتي اخرتها ولدج بتجيه اعاقه والسبه الفاينات من يومه وهو يتحذف بالفاين 

علي : اييي خالي قول لها ، كله تظررررررررررررررربني 

تغريد : الله يخليك مسوي لي محامي ، تيسر تيسر .. 

سعد : ههه ماعليه ،، يالله فمان الله (يبوس علي) ، ماعليك من امك أي شي تعال قولي 

تغريد : ياااسعد لاتقوله جذي 

سعد : خلاص لاتسمع كلامي ، بس كلام امك 

تغريد : روووووووح بتقلبه عليييينا 

سعد : خلاص زيين ، يالله يماا مع السلااامه 

امه : الله يحفظك يايييمه (وقعدت تدعي له ) 

علي : يمااااا ،، انتي ليش بس تحبين خالي سعد!! 

يدته : من انت؟ 

علي : انا عليييي 

يدته صخت وبعدين تكلمت : احبكم كلكم كلكم .. 

علي راح وقعد يكمل لعبه ... 
اتصل سعد لغلا وهو فالطريج وهي كانت تلبس 

خالد بلهجه سريعه : نعم اخ سعد؟؟ 

سعد : اههههه اعوذ بالله وانت حتى بالتليفون متليقف 

خالد : نعم نعم نعم مرتي وكيفييي 

سعد : ههههههه شوي شوي يه كلتني بقشوري 

خالد : أي سمجه لانك شنسوي 

سعد : مالت عليك والله ، وينها غلا؟ 

خالد : عمري وحياتي تقصد؟؟ 

سعد انفجر ظحك : ههههههههههههههههه ، أي يعني تحرني 

خالد : حبيبتي وروحي؟ 

سعد : اعوذ بالله وينها زين 

خالد : غلاي؟ 

سعد : خلود انطق وينهااا ! 

خالد : تلبس تلبس يالحنان شتبي فمرتي 

سعد : بمرها نروح نشتري اشيا 

خالد : هاااااااهاهاااااااي ، مافي ماتروح مرتي بروحها 

سعد : ليش يبا، شوي وبردها 

خالد : سكيوزمي ، لاتحاول انا ومرتي روح وانأسمت نصين 

سعد يفكر : زين شدخل؟ انا بروح معاها وبرجعها عمها انا يالخايس 

خالد : شفيها يعني وعمي بعد بروح وياكم 

سعد : لا إله الا الله ، زين يلا امش ويانا بس لاتتأخر .. 

خالد :امم كيفنا 

سعد : مالت عليك يالله مع السلامه 

وسكر الخط ... 

خالد : احم احممم ادخل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا : ههههههههه ، أي من متصل؟؟ 

خالد : سعَـيد 

غلا : عمي سعد تقصد ؟؟ (وهي تسكر السلسله ) 

خالد يقلدها : عمي سعد تصقد قصدي تقصد أي أي عمج 

غلا : وليش معصب الحين ؟ 

خالد : جذي ، لعانه 

غلا : هههههههه 

خالد : وبتروحين بدوني؟ 

غلا : لك خاطر تلف السوق؟؟ 

خالد : أي لي خاطر ونص*

----------


## وعود

*: انزين انزين ، يلا البس بسرعه 

خالد : بروح جذي 

غلا تطالعه كان لابس جلابية بيت : هههههههه لا عااد خالد ، يلا بدل 

خالد :انزييييييييييييييييييين 

دخل خالد الغرفه وبدل لبس ثوبه وكشخ بالغتره وخذ اللي يبيه وتعطر وطلع 

غلا كانت تنطره فنص الدرج 

خالد : هاااا اشوفج شوي وتطيرين له 

غلا : يلاا خاااااالد 

خالد : بشرب جااي 

غلا تفتح عينها : لاا! 

خالد : هههههههههه اوف عليج ، مابي جاي يلا يلا 

خالد مشا وغلا جدمت جرها ومسك يدها : فاهمه ! 

غلا : هههههه أي فهمت 

خالد : شطوره حبيبتي انتي . 

غلا : ههههه 

ركبوا السياره وسلموا على سعد ,, 

سعد : لا الشيخ خالد ، لو تأخرت شوي احسن 

خالد : انزين انزين 

حرك سعد سيارته ومشوووو 

راحو لمحلات مجوهرات معروفه بقطر وشروو لها 

وفاسبوع خلصو لها الدززه 

يوم السبت العصر المغرب كانوو الاخوان متجمعين فمجلس سعود ,, 

سعود : والدزه شلون ؟؟ بتطرشونها ولا؟ 

سعد : لالا انا وامي وتغريد بنروح لهم سياره 

سعود : بس امي ماتقدر .. 

سعد : أي والله مافكرت فيها 

سعود : تدري عيل ، انا وامي واختي بنروح طياره وانت سياره 

سعد : خلاص شورك وهداية الله .. 

سعود : يالله بالمبارك يالمعررس 

خالد : تكلمني يبا 

سعود وو سعد : هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

سعود : مب محتاج شي ياسعد ، ناقصك شي قووولي لاتستحي 

سعد : لا الله يسلمك ، ماتقصررررر.. 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

عمر كان توه مسكر من رفيجه تركـــي ،، 

رجع عمر لداخل الجامعه بعد ماذبحه البـرد .. 

عبدالرحمن (السعودي) كان من شلة الشباب اللي تعرف عليهم عمـر .. 

عمـر : وين جاسم؟؟ 

عبدالرحمن : شعرفني ، يمكنه راح يجيب له اكل 

عمر : اوكي خلاص 

راح عمر للكافتيريتا يشوفه .. 

لقاه يكلم بنيه وشكله مستانس ووووو .. 

عمر انصدم ( هاا ؟ ) .. 

وقف بعيد شوي بعدين مشى .. 

راح جاب له أكل وقعد ياكله 


شرب الكولا وسكرها .. 

طلع بره هو وعبدالرحمن وثامر وسالم يلعبون كوره لانه بريك عندهم .. من 12 الي 1 .. 

بعد نص ساعه لعب خذوا بريك و رجعوا شربو كولا 

عبدالرحمن تجشـى بوجه عمر مات ظحك عليه عمر 

شرب عمر زياده كولا وتجشى بوجهه يردها له 

وصارت الشله كلها تشرب وتتجشى 

البنات مرو ووقفوا بكل أرف يطالعونهم 

عمر وربعه ماتو ظحك من كثر الفشله 

عمر : ووااااااااههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ه 

سيف البحريني : مالت عليك يالجآآآلب كله منُك 

عمر : هههههههههه انتو اللي قلدتونا ( يسكر عيونه من كثر الظحك وهو يمسك بطنه ) 

جاهم جاسم وقعد .. 

جاسم : الله الله شهالظحك ونسونا وياكم 

سالم : ماكووو شي لاتَخاف ..*

----------


## وعود

*جاسم : صوتكم وصل عند مدام زهيوي قصدي ديزي كااااااااااااااااااااااككككك 

سالم : تدري انك بليد! 

جاسم : لا ادري ان دمي خفيف 

سالم : ههه ماقدر بتفرقع ظحك تصدق ! 

عمر : يلا شباب خنكمل 

كملوا لعب الشوط وبعدها دخلو .. 

طلعو من القاعه وجاسم لازق فعمر 

جاسم يفر وجه عمر الصوب الثاني يعني غشمره خخخ 

جاسم : ماتقولي شفيك علي؟؟ 

عمر : مافيني شي ! 

جاسم : مخيـس النفـس 

عمر : لا والله عادي مافنيني شي 

جاسم : اممممم انزين 

عمر : من البنت اللي كنت واقف معاها مساعه؟؟؟ 

جاسم : ايي على هذذذي ، يبا هذي بنت عمة امـي وبروحها جايه الجامعه 

عمر : اااااااااها ، الله يقطع ابليس ، هههههه شكيت فيك 

جاسم : مالت عليك اقول 

عمر : وعليك انشالله 

جاسم : اههههههههه 

عمر وهو يتمغط : مالي خلـــق ادررررس لباجر 

جاسم : محد له خلـق يبا 

عمر : اففففففففففففففففف 

جاسم : ايي صج عمور ، واحد من ربعنا ، توك ماتعرفت عليه اسمه محمد 

مسوي عزيمـه فبيتهم ، جمعة شباب بس فامريكا ههههههه 

عمر : هههههههههه 

جاسم : ها شقلت تجي؟؟ 

عمر : متى ؟ 

جاسم : عقب باجر 

عمر : انشالله 

جاسم : خلاص امر عليك ونروح 

عمر : اوووكي 


فيوم العزيمـه .. 

عمر كان لين الحين فشقتـه يتكشخ .. 

لبس بنطلون جينز على رصاصي ومن تحت فيه مثل طبعات الصبغ 

بالابيض ولبس قميص ابيـض وشوز اسود 

مشط شعره ورتبه بشوية جل يلمعه 

رشرررش على عمره عطر وفاحت ريحة العطر .. 

وصل جاسم يضرب الجرس بيد ويطق الباب بيد ثانيـه ،، 

طلعت البنت اللي كفخها عمر بجتفه .. 

تذكرونها .. 

جاسم افتشل بس ماهمه وكمل طق .. 

عمر : زين زين 

فتح عمر الباب وشاف البنت واقفه بس بعييده ( شتبي هذي! ) 

جاسم : الف وستيييييييييييييييين مرحبااااااااااااااا لو مخليني انقع هني احسن لي 

عمر : اففففففففففففففففف وانت كله تهاوش ادخل ادخل 

جاسم : الله الله كااشخ 

عمر : ههههههههه وين كاشخ ! 

جاسم : طبعآ مو مثل كشختي 

عمر : طبعآ 

جاسم كان لابس بنطلون اسود وتيشيرت اسود بعد بس فيه حركه قصته غريبه يعني .. 

جاسم : خلصـت ؟؟ 

عمر : أي بس تنطر دقيقه بتصل البيت اسلم 

جاسم : أي والله وانا بعد 

عمر : بس تكفى ادخل الدار انت سوالف وجنها هواش 

جاسم : هههههههههههههههه مالت عليك بدخل 

دخل جاسم الدار بس فاتح الباب وقعد يحاجي امه 

عمر اتصل على تليفون بيتهم هالمره .. 

وغلا كانت بروحها وعمها سعود على وصول للبيت 

خالد طلع امه تبي تروح السوق وغلا قعدت .. 

رن رن وصلت له غلا وشالته 

غلا بعذوبـه : الوووو ! 

عمر وكأنه تذكر اشيا حلــوه : الووو ، أهلين غلا 

غلا : من؟ 

عمر : انا عمر . 

غلا : ................ 

عمر : شلونــج غلا؟؟ 

غلا : حمدلله ، انت شلونك؟؟ 

عمر : حمدلله على كل حـال ، انتي شخبارج شمسوين انتي وخالد 

غلا : طيبــــين ، وخالد يسلم عليك وايد 

عمر : اييه الله يسلمه .. 

عمر حس من نبرتها انها بدت تجز منه او تنفر .. 

وهو قلبه يتقطع يدري انه عايش فوهم بس شيسوي 

قلبه مامال الا لها ومب مايل الا لهــــــــــا لو يموووت 

غلا : شخبار دراستك؟؟ 

عمر : هلا؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*(*$ الفصل الثاني $*) 

غلا : دراستك شلونها؟ 

عمر : ززينه .. 

غلا : بالتوفيق ياولد عمـي .. 

عمر : الله يسلمج ، خلاص ماطول عليـج سلمي على الكل 

غلا : يووصل ، الله وياك 

عمر : ديري بالج على نفسج 

غلا : انشالله ،، 

عمر : مع السلامه 

غلا : مع السلامه 

وسكرووووووووو ........... 

عمر قعد على الارض من الهول اللي جاه من هالمكالمه .. 

( نسيتيني ياغلاااا !! الله والله قدر عليج خالد ونساج 

بس خالد ريلها ....... 

تعبت تعبت ياربي ، الحيين ! بعد ماراحت عن بالــي ترد تطلع 

وتكلمني وتسأل عنييييييييييييي ، آآآآخ شسووووي!!!! شاللي ينفع مع هالحب 

اللي فيني شاالــــــــــحل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ) 

غلا قعدت على الكرسي وهي مسنده راسها بيدها .. 

( ليش جذي يكلمني!! اناا .. انا خلاص وظحت له وقلت له ينساني 

اقول لخالد؟؟ لا حرااااام ، انا بتغايض عنه هالمره وعن الي طاف 

بس اذا زودها بعلم عمي سعد لان خالد اخاف يسوي شي 

بسس انا؟؟ انا اسوي جذي فعمر؟؟؟ ولد عمي!!!!! ) 

غلا تعبت وراسها عورها من كثر مافكرت فهالسالفه .. 

جاسم يهزه : عمرر شفيك !! 

عمر ينتبه له : هاا؟؟؟ شنو ! 

جاسم : شفيك؟؟؟ 

عمر : مافيني شي 

جاسم : صاير شي؟؟ 

عمر : لا 

جاسم : هلك فيهم شي؟؟ 

عمر :لا مافيهم حمدلله 

جاسم : تكلم اختك كنت؟؟ 

عمر : لايبا ماعندي خوات انا 

جاسم : عيل من 

عمر يتنهد بحرقة قلببببببه : اييه هذي بنت عمي ،، مرت اخوي 

جاسم : ايي ، زين عيل خلصت الحين !! 

عمر : يلا 

جاسم : هَـيا 

عمر : ياشينك . 

وصلوا ودخلو والمكان مصرقع باغاني خليجيه .. 

عمر : وين احنا بالله ؟؟؟ 

جاسم : ماسمممممممممممعك !!! 

عمر : ويييييييييين احنا؟؟ 

جاسم : هذا بيت حموووووووووووووووووووود 

عمر : ااااااها 

جاسم راح لعند الستريو وقصر على الصووووت 

وكلهم لفوو عليه 

جاسم حس انه سوى غلطه كبيره بس ظحك فويهم وطلع يجنن خخخ 

جاسم : مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــا .. 

محمد : ههههههههههه هلا هلا جويسم .. 

يروح له محمد ويحط اغنيه بس موطي على صوتها عشان الشباب يصخون .. 

جاسم وعمر سلمو عليه .. 

جاسم : هذا عمر رفيجي 

محمد كان شكله طيب ويدش القلب بسرعه وفيه شبه واضــح من عمر 

محمد : هلا ،، هلا والله بعمـر 

عمر : هلا فيك .. 

جاسم : ترا ها حمود عمر لا فضى البيت لازم تسمع صوته ،، عجييييييب 

محمد : لا والله ! وليش مب الحين !! 

جاسم : نخاف عليه هههه 

محمد : هههههههه 

وقعدوا الشباب سوالف وظحك ... 

.*.*.*.*.*. 

غلا تمللت فالبيت برووحها وعمها ماوصل 

تدرون شسوت !!!*

----------


## وعود

*مثل ماعمر ذبحته اللقافه ودخل غرفتها دخلت هي غرفته 

وخلت الخدامه عند باب الصاله اول مايجي حد تقول لها .. 

دخلت غلا الغرفه .. 

وشافتها .. 

فتحت بوكس من المعدن حاطه تحت المكتب .. 

فتحته وانصدمت لدرجة ان الدموع طفحت بعينها .. 

كانت كلها اشيا تتعلق بغلا .. 

اوراق وعليها اسامي غلا اغاني على غلا ولما خطبوها لخالد 

كاتب اشيا تدل على قهره 

وكان راسم رسمـه حلوووووه .. 

كتب فوق بعـض وتحت الصفحات مشققه وطايحه .. 

وكتاب مفتوح بس فاضــي .. 

وكاتب 

هذا كتـاب عمري من تركتيـه 

فاضـيٍ ولا لـه نبـض وغلا !!!! 

صرتي للغير وربـي يعيـن 

على دمعٍ بهلـه وإنتي لغيــري !! 


عورها قلبها غلا حيــــــــــــل على 

عمرها على حياتها على حالتها على حظها 

تحسه دامر ولا تحس متوفقه وتكره حياتها تكره عيشتها كل شي فيها .. 

اشيا وايد لقتها وشافتها اشيا تدل انه يحبها حيـــــل 

ولو شيصير ماراح ينساها 

غلا انهارت وسط ماهي تشوف الاوراق وطاحت عليهم تصييييييييييييييح 

وتشهق ماقدرت تستحممممممممممممممممممل 

وقفت على حيلها ونادت الخدامه تدخل الاغراض 

وراحت لطابقهم وقفلت الدار عليها 

وقعدت تصييييييح 

ماتعرف شتسوي .. 

" غلا ماتنلام ، صغيره ومب فاهمه شي ، مافطنت باشيا كثيره 

وماعندها حد ينصحها ، هي مو بسن خالد اصغر منه حيــل 

ومشاعرها لين الحين ماتعرف بالظبط توجهها لمن " 

قعدت يمكن ساعه كامله واكثر 

تتذكر كل شي صار لها من صغرتها لين دخلت هالبيت وحبت عمر 

ولما عرست وحبت خالد 

(( انا احب من ياااااااااااااااربي افففففف انا يمكن لاني ماعرف اكره حد 

يمكن احب عمر مجامله !! ويمكن خالد !! 

بس لا انا ام عاليه قالت لي ان خالد اللي لازم احبـه )) 


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

بعد مافضى شوي بيت محمد من الشباب 

كانو كم واحد ربع عمر وكم واحد من ربع محمد 

محمد : هاا عند وعدك يابوسّعوود 

عمر : اههههه من صجكم 

محمد : ها عييييل ، يلا يبا انت رجال وعند كلمتك صح ولا 

عمر : اكييد 

محمد : ترا كل اللي تبيه موجود عود بيانو 

جاسم : أي وطار وفرقه منخشه ورا البيت 

عمر : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

محمد : تتطنز يااااااااااااااااااااااااااكلب 

جاسم يطالعه : انا كلبب يافتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى 

محمد : وستون كلبآ 

عمر : من اللي يدق عود؟؟ 

محمد : محد ، بس انا اشتري هالاشيا اجمعهم 

جاسم : مسرف اخ الشيطااان 

عمر : هههههههههههههه حدك عااااد الا بوجسووم 

جاسم : ينجلع ، هاي ابوي 

محمد : ها عاد اشوف قلبتها 

جاسم : هههههههههههه لالا نتغشمر 

محمد : دقايق عمر اجيب لك العود وارد لك 

راح محمد وجابه له 

وقعدوا ثلاثتهم يتبعونه .. 

بدى عمر وقعد يدق وشوي شوي الكل ينتبه لهالدق العجييب 

واخيرآآآآ 

غنى عمر بصوته الحزييييييين المايل لللبكااء .. 
' 
يامـال فرقى العين يومه نسانـي 
الصاحب اللي مابقى غير طرياه 
راح وتركنـي في حياتي اعانـي 
مع هاجس الذكرى عيوني (تمناه) .. 
مدري وشاللي في غرامه بلاني؟ 
راحت بي الذكرى مع ايام لقياه .. 
واليوم اشوفه لجل غيري رماني ! 
نسى عيون اللي تعذب بفرقاه .. 
والله مدري والمصيبه حداني ! 
قلبٍ يحبه " عزم اليوم فرقاه " .. ! 
ابيه يذكر وش خذا من زماني .. 
ظحيت من شانه وادور على رضاه .. 
واليوم كانه عقب هجره نساني 
" عز(ة) الله اني قلتها اليوم ابنساه " 
لا صورةٍ تبقى ولا له مكانـي 
بنسى عيوني اللي لها المـــر ذقنــاه ..*

----------


## وعود

*نزل عمر عينه اللي لمعت وخشهم عن ربعه 
ورفعها لما صفقوا 

محمد : اللللللللللللللللللللللللللله شهالصووووووت ياعمير 

عمر : اهههه .. 

جاسم : بعدك ماسمعت شي ماسمعته يوم يغني نقازي خخخخخ فنان 

عمر : بس عااد جذي صوتي بيروح كفايه عيوني ( يقط نظارته ويفرك عيونه ) 

محمد : افاا عليييييييييك ماتغلى عليك عيووني ، بس يجون سايزك 

عمر : ههههههههه ماعليه نظوقهم ههههههههههه 


قعدوا ربعه يسولفون ويظحكون معاه .. 

سألوه ليش لابس النظاره !! قصر نظر ولا بعد نظر!! 

عمر قال لهم : لا بس كان عندي شي غالـي حيل وظااع 

ربعه فهموا من التلميح انه مايبي يعلمهم وهم شبه افهموا بس ماتكلموو .. 

قعدوا لين الساعه 1 وربع .. 

عمر : اووووووووف جسوم شوف الساعه جم 

جاسم : اولللللللله ، يالله مشينا ، مع السلامه حمود 

محمد : الله وياكم بس هاا سمعوا لصلاة الجمعه تعالو هني 

عمر : صج والله في مسيد هني؟؟ 

محمد : أي في بس بعيد يعني احنا نصلي الصلوات فالبيت 

بس الجمعه والعيدين فالمسيد 

عمر : زين زين خلاص عيل نكشخ لك بالثوب ههههههههههه 

محمد : ههههههه ولايهمك ناطرك انا 

عمر : يالله فمان الله .. 

طلع عمر وجاسم وخذوا تاكسي 

لان الجو كان مرعب ظلام وصوت الجلاب تنبح والبررد .. 

خافوا وركبوا تاكسي 

ارتاحوووو لان السواق كان عراقي .. 

ركبوا ثنينهم ورا وجدام واحد من ربعهم بيقطونه على دربهم 

لانه مع جاسم بنفس السكن 

وعمر شقته بعماره يفصل بينهم شارع بس .. 

عمر : محمد ساكن بروحه ؟؟ 

جااسم : لالا مب بروحه ، عايلته كل صيف تجي تقعد 3 شهور عنده 

وعمامه و 2 من خواله وكم واحد يقربون له شارين هالبيت ويدرسون هني 

واللي شغل ومادري شنو لخبطه والله 

عمر : ماشالله والله حلو جذي ؟؟ 

جاسم : أي حلو والله الغربه مافيها حلاه .. 

عمر : آآخ بهـذي صدقت 

سكتوا وعمر حط قلبة يده على جبينه وهو يفكــــــر 

وصلوا ونزلو 

وصلو عمر وراحو ثنينهم .. 

عمر ركب باللفت لين شقته .. 

شاف البنت اللي دعمها قاعده على الدرج ومحاوطينها يهال ،، 

كان اسمـها ريمـه .. 

وتلعبهم 

ركظت بنيه صغيره لعمـر 

الياهل : هذاااا اخووووووووووووووي .. 

عمر : اههه لا ياحلوه انا مو اخوج 

الياهل شوي وبتصيح : بلاااا انت اخووووووووووي 

ريمه : تعالي هذا مو اخوج 

البنت صاحت وتهز عمر : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ ،، قول لها انت اخوي 

عمر يشيلها ويمشيها فالممر : خلاص خلاص انا اخووج بس سكتييي 

ريمـه : مريم تَـعالـَي بعلم ابوج ترا 

الياهل : اخووووووووووووووووووووووووووي قول لها 

عمر نزلها : شوفي ،، اسمج مريم صح!! 

الياهل وهي تفرك عينها : ايي 

عمر : شوفي يامريومه الحين انتي روحي عند البنت وانا بتسبح وبرجع لج زين جذي؟؟ 

مريم تفكر : انزين بنطرك عند باب القرفه ( الغرفه) .. 

عمر : ههه لا موزين نطريني ويا اليهال 

ريمه تقرب منها وتشيلها : مشكوور ماتقصر 

وقعدت تهاوش مريم بصوت هادي خخ 

عمر خلاهم ودخل الشقـه وطى على صوت القرآن 

وفصخ جوتيــه .. 

اححححح ظهري متسكر والله لو عندي هالمريم الصغيره تدوس عليه جان زين 


.* كيف نخفـي حبنا والشوق فاضـح؟؟ *. 




" اترك لكم التعليق على هالمقطـع .. " 



خالد دخل هالحزه وهو معصـب حده محد قدر يكلمه حتى غلا .. 

سلم وطلع الدار وطلعت وراه غلا .. 

رقع باب الحمام يتسبح 

وطلع .. 

غلا ماقالت ولاشي 

بعد صمت .. 

غلا : ماتبي تتعشى ؟ 

خالد : شبعان ، تصبحين على خير 

غلا : !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

وانت من اهله 

" وانا اللي انتظره ، صج انه ...... استغفر الله شفيه بعد كفايه اللي فيني " 

تموا على هالحال 3 ايام 

كلام وهواش على شنو مايدرون 

خالد صار كلامه جااااااااف لغلا 

وغلا صارت شبه كل يوم تصيييييييييح 

بس طبعآ بدون لايشوفها خالد .. 

الساعه كانت عشر ونص يوم الخميس فالبيت الكبيـر .. 

لطيفه : اتصلي لريلج عشان نروح 

غلا وهي تبلع الغصه : الحين يجي فالمجلس هو*

----------


## وعود

*لطيفه : طرشي له حد يستعجله 

غلا : يمكن عندهم رجال فشله خله على راحته 

لطيفه : ماعمري قلت لج شي وقلتي انشالله 

تغريد : شفيج عليها لطيفه الله يهداج كلامها صح 

لطيفه : ماقلنا شي بس لين متى بنتم !! 

دخل عليهم خالد .. 

خالد : السلااام عليكم 

الكل : وعليكم السلام 

الكل لاحظو ان خالد وغلا ماكلمو بعض وايد وشكلهم زعلانين .. 

خالد : ها عمتي شلونج؟؟ 

تغريد : طيبه 

خالد : مرتي وينها؟ 

تغريد : بالدار تلبس عباتها 

لطيفه : يلا لاتبطون .. 

خالد : انشالله .. 

دخل خالد على غلا وهي ماعطته ظهرها تسكر عباتها .. 

غلا سمعت ان حد دش بس شافت ظل خالد .. ماتحركت 

خالد : غـــلا ؟ 

غلا ماسوت شي حركت شعرها على ورى ولمته .. 

خالد نزل عينه ( لين الحين زعلانه علي بغبااااااائي انا الخبل ) 

خالد : اكلمج غلا ردي علي 

غلا بصوت واطي حيـل وهي تشيل شنطتها وشيلتها : انا خلصت بنطرك بره 

مشت ويودها خالد بقووو من يدها وسكرت عينها بين عليها انها تعورت من مسكته 

خالد : رحمينـي غلا 

غلا طاحت دموعها من عينها : افففف خالد لاتسوي جذي ويالله خل نمشي 

نفظت يد خالد ومشت عنه لفت شيلتها وطلعت من الباب اللي ورا 

لطيفه : وين مرتك ؟؟ 

خالد وهو مستعجل : سبقتنا 

لطيفه : يالله مع السلامه ياام علي 

تغريد توصلهم لين الباب : الله وياكم .. 

وبعدها جا ريل تغريد وردوا لبيتهم 

وفضى البيت العود 

دخله سعد ولقى امه نايمه 

ظاق خلقـــــــــه 

محد وياه ، ياربي متى اعرس بس افف 

========================= 

دخلت غلا البيت قبلهم 

وراحت لطابقهم وهي تمشي على الدرج 

تحس بشي يظعف حيلها ماتقدر تكمل الدرج 

بس غصبت روحها وكملته .. 

وصلت لين الدار وقطت روحها على اقرب كرسي 

حطت راسها على يدينها على الكرسي وهي مدنعه من عوار فيها .. 

دخل خالد وجنه كان يدورها .. 

خالد تخرع : شفيج غلا ! شي يعورج ؟؟ 

غلا تقوم على حيلها : مافيني شي مافينيييييييييي 

خالد سبقها ووقف بويهها : وين بتروحين غلا ، قعدي معاي ابيج شوي 

غلا تجتفت : شتبـي مني؟ مو انا صاير كلامي ثقيـل عليكم كلكم 

انت وامك و حتى عمي مادري ليـش ! 

شتبي مني الحين اقعد واغثك بكلامي ؟؟؟ 

خالد تنرفز : لاتقولين جذذذذذذي 

غلا : شتبيني اقول عيل خالد ، انت اللي قولي شقلبك علي؟؟ 

خالد : ماقلبني شي مافيني شي بس كنت تعبان وماعرف شيطلع مني 

غلا : ........ ( ماردت عليه ) 

خالد : غلااي تكفين انتي اللي شفيييييج والله مو غلا اللي اعرفها قولي شفيج 

غلا بس سمعت هالكلمتين من خالد 

طاحت على الكرسي تشاهق وهي تصيح 

خالد تخرع : غلا شفيج ، ليش تصيحين (يهزها) ، غلا تحجي 

غلا ترفع راسها .. : خالد بذمتك قولـي 

انت لو بمكاني تستحمل معاملتي لك بنفس معاملتك لي 

بتستحمل معاملة امك لي !! 

انا ماقدر خلااص والله احس بموووووووت خالد 

تكفى اذا لي عندي غلاه عندك طلعني من هنـــــــــي 

تعبت هالبيت خلاص بكبره صار يتعبني هو وبهله الله يخلييييك 

خالد تذكر انه كان عازمها على الشاليهات ونســـــــى 

شلون راحت عن باله وهي ماذكرته كلــــش انا شلون نسيييييييييت 

افففففففففففففففففففففففف صج اني ثوووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
ووووووووووووووووور .. 

خالد : غلا خلاص انا آسف اوعدج ماعيدها وانا اسف على وعدي 

انا بنطلع مع بعض ونسيت وغلاتج يالغلا مادري شلون راح عن بالي 

خلاص من باجر احنا بره هالبيت زين ؟؟ 

غلا وهي لين الحين تصيح : يصير خير 

خاالد : لاتصييحين ، عشاني غلا 

غلا سكتت شوي وقامت عنه 

خالد بعذوبه : وين رايحه عني !!!!! 

غلا : راسـي مصدع خالــد ماقدر اقعد .. 

خالد : اللي تشوفينه ، تصبحين على خير .. 

غلا : وانت من اهله 

راحت غلا تسبحت يمكن شوي ترتـاح 

وطلعت لقت خالد بالصاله يدخـن 

تنرفزت وصلت ركعتيـن رتبت الغرفه وعطرتها ونامت ..*

----------


## وعود

*يوم الخميـس *. 


خالد وغلا كانو واقفين عند باب الشاليه ،، 

غلا قطت غشوتها وهي مرفعه حواجبها من أشعة الشمس .. 

خالد كان يخشخش فمخباه يدور المفاتيـح ,, 

لقاهمـــــــــــ ،، 

خالد : بريلـج اليميـن 

غلا : ههههههههههههه 

خالد : يلا عشان يتبارك المكـان 

دخلت غلا وقعدت على الكرسي 

وخالد نزل الشنطه ،، 

غلا كانت ماعطته ظهرها وتفصخ عباتها وهي قاعده .. 

حطهم خالد عند باب الغرفه وراح حذا غلا 

قط غترته 

خالد : اففف ليش الشمس نازله جذي 

غلا : ههههههه تبي تشوووفك 

خالد يكلمها بغرور بس باسلوب يذبح : صج عااد ! 

غلا مااتت منه وماردت عليه ظحكت وخدودها حممممممر ،، 

خالد : بس الشمس ! 

غلا ظحكت وهي خلاص حست انها تغوص فجسمها من الفشله .. 

خالد : اههههه شوي شوي 

غلا : بس خااااااالد 

خالد : عيووووووون خلود انتييي 

دخل خالد وغلا شافو الدار 

وارتاحو لهم ساعه من الطريق ،، 

قامو على العصر 

صلى خالد ولقى غلا حاطه الغـدا وكان يووعان من قلبـــــــــــــــــــــــه .. 

غلا : مايعت !! 

خالد بلؤم : اوف من قلبي 

غلا : هههههه زين يلا اقعد 

خالد : انشالله يامدام 

غلا تتخصر :افففففف ردينا 

خالد : اففففف ردينا 

غلا : خااااااااالد عاد 

خالد : انزييين ياعمررررررري انتي خلاص قعدي 

قعدت غلا مع خالد يتغدون وخالد يسولف لها بس بطريقه تظحك 

وغلا تحس اللقمه ماتقدر تكملها من الظحك .. 

دخلت غلا ولبست برمودا جينز وتيشرت أبيض عليه كرزتين بالفولك الاحمر 

وربطت شعرها ربطه رفيعه شوي 

كحلت عينها خفيـــف وحطت قلوس لمعه بس 

طلع جمالها طبيعـــــي حيــــــــــــل ولبست خلخال ناعم 

قلبين واحد فصوصه شفافه والقلب الثاني أحمر ،، 

خالد لبس بعد برمودا بس لين ركبته هم جينز وتيشيرب ابيض خفيــــف 

ولبس نظارتــه .. 

تعطرت غلا وطلعت شافت خالد بالصاله متسند على الطوفه على جنب ويدخن 

مرت عليه غلا بكل هدوء وجاذبيه وجرت زقارته وصبت عليها ماي وفالزباله 

خالد ( يـــــــهههههههههههههههههههههههه ) 

غلا طلعت برا وخالد لحقها 

خالد يشوفها ( يحليلهااا والله هذي مال سباحه واقطها فالبحر ههههه فديت عمرهااا ) 

خالد : تعالي غلوي 

غلا تتخصر : غلوي هاااا ! 

خالد : ههههههههه غلاا خالد انتي ادلعج 

غلا : مابي دلعك 

خالد : افاااااااااا ماتبين دلعي خلاص انا قررت اركب فوق البيت واقط روحي 

غلا تناحسه : صج وناسه بروح وياك عيل 

خالد راح لها وشالها ودورها فالهوا وقعدو على الارض بقوووه 

خالد : تنتحرين هاااااااااا ، عشان اذبحج 

غلا ماتت ظحك وهي تناهت دورها بقوه جنونيه : شدعوى لا انتحرت بتم فيني روح عشان تذبحها 

خالد : آآخ وانا الحي شقول ، ذبحتيني وانتي روحي احبججججججج 

غلا ماردت عليه وشالت شعرها اللي طيره الهوا من عليها 

خالد : ماتبين تعرفين شنو هي المفاجأه ؟؟ 

غلا: اكيييييييييييد ابي متحرقصه بسمعها 

خالد : افا عليج من هالعين قبل هالعين بـس قبل 

غلا : أي 

خالد : ههههه ابي عربون 

غلا : ههههههه صج لها عربون بعد 

خالد : والله هو كاش مانقبل شيكات بس عشانج يلا 

غلا : ههههه خااااالد 

خالد : لوسمحتيييي ، محد ويانا تكفين ليش بخيله علي ( ينزل راسه ) خلاص ماجبرج 

غلا ( واي يحلاتك ) : لاتزعل عاد 

خالد وهو يمثل عدل يرفع عينه وهي تلمع : مازعلت حبيبتي 

غلا تبوس خده وتصاصره : انت حبيبــــي ،،، 

خالد : اوووش دام السالفه فبالي خل اقولها قبل لاتطير 

غلا : ههههههه قول 

خالد : شوفي حياتـي ،، بس نرد الدوحه انشالله عندج اسبوع واحد بــــــــس 

تتجهزين عشان تنزلين وتنورين بيتج الجديد 

غلا: صـج!! 

خالد : صج الصج ، وبيت بعيد عن بيتا بس مو وايد 

غلا : وين وشلون وعمي شقال؟؟ 

خالد : شوفي عمري ، رفيجي باني بيتين بس بمناطق غير والبيت يعني مو كبير حيل ولا صغير حيـل 

يعني يناسبنا والبيت فخم من داخل وسيـع ، سعره كان مناسب شريته بس عشان اشوف ظحكتج 

الحلوووه هذي ،، وبيتنا هذا انشالله يدبرونها يسوونه مجلس مطار مطعم قهوه اللي يبونه ،، 

وبعدها جان ماعجبج البيت انا ابني لج واحد وعلى نظرج انتي وباللي تبينه .. 
*

----------


## وعود

*غلا كلمات خالد وايد فرحتها حست ان في حد صج يحبها 

يدور وناستها ،، 

وهي شكثر سخيفه وتافهه لما كانت تفكر باخوه 

خلاص عمر لازم انساه وبالي يصير لك انت بس 

خالد : ها شقلتي؟؟؟ 

غلا : شقلت .. ! 

خالد : أي شقلتي 

غلا : أ حــــ ــــبـــ ـــك 

خالد : تكفييييين ، احلم انا ! 


غلا : هههه لا والله خالد ، انا يمكن قبل كنت مادري شلون مشاعري ملخبطه 

من يومين قصدي وانت شفت وعرفت ،، سامحنـي على اللي طلع مني ، وصدقني ياخالد 

انا حاولت وايد اتغاضى عن تعامل امك معاي بس ماقدر احس اني ماقدر اتنفس ، 

انا وامك صعب نتوالف مع بعض هي تفكيرها غيــر وانا غيـر عنها حيــــــــــــــــــــــل .. 


خالد : بدون ماتقولين غلا ، انا عارف .. خلاص كل اللي صار انسيه 

وانتي مثل ماصبرتي طول هالشهور اللي طافت صبري لج اسبوع بعد 

وصدقيني انا بعوضـج عن كـل شــــــــــــــــــي .. 

غلا نزلت راسها من كلام خالد 

خالد : اتفقنا؟؟؟ 

غلا تهز راسها .. 

خالد : بسسس ماتفقنا على ذي 

غلا رفعت راسها : شنو؟؟؟ 

خالد شالها بكل قوته ودخلها البحر وهي تصارخ ومتعلقه فيه 

غلاا : لاا خاااااااااااااااالد تكفــــــــــــــى 

خالد : هاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااا ااا 

غلا : الله يخليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يك. 

خالد وغلا متشبصه فيه : شرايج ندخل فالغزيرر؟ 

غلا تصررررخ : لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااا 

خالد عورت قلبه وهي تصرخ وحطها على السيف وهو متبلل كله 

غلا : جذي تسوي فيني الله يسامحك 

خالد : ههه يحليلج غلوي خوافه 

غلا : يالشجاع 

خالد : خل يطلع لي حوت بس اراويج 

غلا : ههههههه بسم الله . 

خالد خذ شوي ماي وجر تيشيرتها من ورا وصبه 

غلا صرخت : افففف خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااا االد 

خالد : افففف خاااااااااالد 

غلا خذت ماي ورشت عليه 

خالد دخل فحلجه : وعععععععععع مالحححححححححححححححححححح احححح 

غلا تظحك : ههههههههه تستااااااااااااااهل 

شالها خالد وركض فيها بقو لداخل البيت وكانت المسافه كبيره 

تعب من الركض 

غلا : يووويلك ان قربت منييييييي 

خالد : هاهاهههااااا كيف كيفي والله 

غلا : واااااي افففف 

خالد : واااااي افففف 

غلا : بسسسس 

خالد : بسسسس 

دخلت غلا وقفلت الباب وقعد خالد بخياسه على الكرسي 

ماي البحر ورمل غلا تسبحت بسرعـه وشافت الوقت ظلـم 

طلعت وانسدحت لان حست انها تعبت شوي ،، 

خالد يطق : غلا فتحي ترا بتسبح فالمطبـخ 

غلا : ههههههههههه دقيقه بس 

غلا لبست وبدلت لبست روب حرير جنااااااااااااان لونه عنابي ونشفت شعرها عدلت شكلها وتعطرت .. 

فتحت الباب 

خالد انسطل : ..... 

غلا : شموقفك ادخل ( وهي تمشط شعرها ) 

خالد ( .. ) : ا،،، انزين 

غلا : هههههه 

خالد : أي ظحكي 

غلا : يه 

خالد حس حد كفخه شنو بنت عمه الصغييييييييييييييييره تجنن !! 

دخل وتسبح ريله يحس تحككككككه من ملح البحر .. 

غلا لبست فستان ناعـــــم يصلح للبحر 

لونه اسود ومن الشيفون الخفيييف وعليه ورود حمـر ومعاه شاله 

نشفت شعرها ومشطته 

كحلت عينها وحطت قلوس .. 

غلا فضلت انها تمشي حافيه ماتحب على البحر تلبس شي لا صندل ولا نعال وانتوا بكرامه ،، 

طلع خالد وشافها : ياسلااام ، ماقدر انا على الكااشخين 

غلا : ههه بدينا طنازه 

خالد : اموووووووووووووووت فالاحمر انا ، ااخ ، ياويييل ويلي 

غلا ماردت عليه بس تطالعه ،،، 

خالد لبس بنطلون بصراحه ماعرف شسم خلقه بس يلبسونه الشباب للبحر 

وتيشيرب كحلي حد رقبته اصفر ،، 

ترس عمره عطر يعني عشان غلا تشمه خخخخ 

رن تليفون غلا 

ردت غلا : هلا يبـا ، هلا حبيبـــــــــــي 

خالد يضرب المخده : افين سعد ورانا ورانا 

قعدت غلا تكلمه وخالد طلع بره يبي يستغل الفرصه 

ولع زقاره وشربها 

غلا ماطولت مع عمها وطلعت 

شافت خالد يدخن ويغني .. 


ليلة خميس طرز بها نور القمر 
شط البحر ،، 
نص الشهر .. 
والليل من فرحه عنيد .. 
ليلة لقانا 
موعد الساعه ثمــان 
كان الندى موعود 
مع رمش الزهر 
هو الزهر سهران ابصر بالحنان 
ليل اللقا*

----------


## وعود

*غلا تقرب منه وهي تمشي بنعومه : الله الله 

خالد تصرقع وبسرعه قط الزقاره وطفاها بريله واحترقت ريله من تحت مب لابس نعال 

صرخ : اححححح 

غلا : شفيك ؟؟ 

خالد : ها لا عضيت لساني 

غلا تظحك له 

خالد : اموت على الظحـــــــــــــــــه انا 

مشى خالد مع غلا وهم صاخيــــــــــــن 

يا يغازلها بكلام حلو ياساكتين 

قعدوا على صخرتين كبــــــــــــــــار على البحر 

كانو قراب من بعض حيــل وغلا متسنده على يدها وتلعب بطرف الشال 

لف عليها خالد والهوا طير شعرها ،، خالد حرك شعرها من على وجهها .. 

غلا حست ويهها بينقص من كثر الفشلــهـــــــ 


خالد : 

ليلـــة خميس 
قلبي بدقاتـه 
لوحده 
يناديكِِ 
اسمعيـــــه 
ويقول بآهااته 
(يتنهد) دخيييييييل الله 
اسمعــــــــيه ،،، 
انتي في هالدنيا 
نظر عينـــي 
منايا ومطمعــــــــي 
في موعدي ليلة لقانا 
"مولـــدي" .. 



غلا ماعرفت شتسوي استحت صج الاغنيه كلماتها حلوه من الفشله ابتسمت 

وحطت يدها على حلجها وهي تبتسم .. 

خالد : الله الله لهدرجه استحيني من الاغنيه 

غلا بخجل: ههههه لا شدعوى 

خالد : اففف ياغلا ، صج احبج 

غلا : وانا بعد 

خالد : والله ماكنت حاس 

غلا : بشنو 

خالد : ها 

غلا: بشنو ماكنت حاس 

خالد : صج امي غلطت بس احلى غلطه بحياتها .. صج انا اكثر واحد متهني 

غلا : انشالله دوووم . 

خالد : دامج ويـأي انا اعطيج 100% متهنييييي 

غلا : ههههههههه 

خالد : يابعد عمري انتـــــــــــــــــي ،، 


عمر كان فشقته يتعشى ويدرس باجر عنده امتحان 

وجاسم رفيجه على السوفا يدرس 

انطق باب الشقه 

عمر : جويسم تكفـى شوف الباب 

جاسم : اعووذ بالله جايبني ناطور 

عمر : قم قم 

قام عمر وشاف محد 

عمر : هاااااااااا مريوووومه الحلوه! 

جاسم : وين (ينزل عينه وشاف بنت نتتتتتتفه ) يحلييييييييلها منو هذي 

عمر : انا ادري ! 

قام عمر وراح لها 

عمر : ها شفيج مريومه ! 

مريم : انا وبنت حالتــــي " خالتي " المفتاح مال القرفه "الغرفه " مايثتغل عندنا وكلهم بره 

عمر : انشالله ، تجي وياي جويسم ! 

جاسم : لا والله كشته هي انطر بس اجيب الغدا وسلتنا والحقك 

عمر : مادري اشوتك ولا شسوي فيك انثبر بس غلطان انا 

جاسم :اففف طير طيرررر 

مريم وهي معصبه : هي انتتتتته لاتقول شي ترا هاي اخوي (تذكرت ) وانتتتتتتتتتتتتتت 

" تجر جاكيت عمر " تجذب (تظربه) تقول بتثثثثثثبح وبرد وانا نمت وقمت ورحت وانت محد 

عمر : نسسسسسسيت يلا يلا نروح نفتح الباب 

عمر راح وانصدم 

( اوف هالبنت فكل مكان تطلع لي.؟.؟. لا وتقول عني مغازلجي والحين شوف من اللي بيخلصها ) 

ريمـه 

( واااي يالفشله قلت الجيران يامريووم جايبه ذي ، وانا اللي جعمته اول ماشفته مصيبه شهالفشله !) 



عمر : السلام عليكم 

ريمـا : عليكم السلام 

عمر : اي واحد بابكم ( لانهم واقفين فنص بابين ماعرف !!!! ) 

ريما تأشر : هـذا 

عمر : زين ممكن المفتاح شوي؟ 

ريما تعطيه .. 

عمر دخله وقعد يجرب يفره افف يمين يسار مافي فايده 

عمر : متأكدين هذا المفتاح ؟؟ 

ريمـا : أي متاكدين ،، مريوم هذا مفتاح الدار صح 

مريم وهي تشيل المصاصه ( حلاوه ) من حلجها 

مريم تاشر بيدها : انتي خبله ولاشفيج ؟ شنو شفيج؟؟ (عمر يظحك على مريومه وظحكته طالعه تجنننننننننننن ) هذا مفتاح نصور انا بادلت معاه 

ريما تصفق ويهها : نصوووووور انتي ينيتي تبادلون مفاتيح شنسوي الحين 

مريم : نروح عند اخوي 

عمر فتح عينه ( ها ، انزين ، ها لالا ، يارب ماترظى يارب ) 

ريما تصفقها على خفيف : اوريج يالخايسه ،، خلاص مشكور الشيخ عطنا المفتاح واحنا بننزل 

عمر : لا لا وين تنزلون هالحزه الساعه 11 الوقت مو وقت طلعه 

ريمـا تكلمه بس عينها مش فعينه : ماعليه بنروح أي مكان مطعم كافيه ننطر ابوي 

عمر : يالله ، مايصير يابنت الحلال ، شوفي انا بنزل اكيد تحت عندهم مفاتيح لشقتكم 

ريمـا : خلاص ننزل وياك .. 

عمر : ليش*

----------


## وعود

*ريمـا : صارت معانا قبل و مايعطون الا من اهل الغرفه 

عمر : اجل ارد شقتي هني مالي لزمـه 

ريما افتششششششششششلت وكان ودها تكفخ عمرها على هالجمله 

ريما: لا والله شدعوى ،، بس يعني انت تعال لان اذا رحت مب ماعطيني 

لان الشيخه مريم هذي ولا المره الخامسه بيعطونها مفتاح 

عمر : انشالله .. 

مريم : شوفي انا ماثمح لج ريموه تبين الحييييييين اقط المفتاح من الدريشه 

ريمـا : سكتي بس 

عمر نزل ونزلو وراه 

سالته العامله شتقرب لها واتفقصت ملامحه وقال قريبهم 

عطوهم المفتاح وراح عمر فتح الباب وانفتح معاه 

ريمـا : مشكور ماقصرت 

عمر : لا شدعوى ، ماله داعي تشكريني ، مريومه مره ثانيه بادلي مفاتيح مع نصور زين 

ريما : لالالالا تحملي 

عمر : ههه يلا مريومه مع السلااامه 

مريم : باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 

ريما دخلت دارها هي واختها الصغيره .. 

نلمكم شوي عن ريمـا واهلها .. 

ريما كانت البنت العوده 

وعندها اخوان 2 واخت وحده مريم .. 

(( ريما 17 سنه ،، نايف 16 ،، محمد 11 ،، مريم 3 )) 

هاجرو من الدوحه عشان بعثه لابوهم واظطرو انهم يغيرون مدارسهم 

وتعليمهم وحتى حياتهم .. 

كانو جايين معاها بنات عمها وخالتها يدرسون وياها 

" عاشه ، مها ، غاليه ، خلود " + ريما D: 

انسدحت ريما بملابسها وقطت شيلتها 

"" يجننننننننننننننن ، شحلو طوله وكلامه ، انا شلون قلت عنه جذي؟؟؟ "" 

ريما تلت اختها الصغيره وضربتها بس بغشمره 

تعلمها انها غلطت وبعدين قعدت تسولف معاها 

ريما : ماتعرفين شسمه 

مريم : وااااي انتييي مادال لي لين الحييييييين 

ريما : ويي زين يلا خلصي لعبج يالشيخه عشان اسبحج وانومج ،، اف واغربااالي 

مريم : اوككي زيين 

سكر عمر باب الشقه وناصر يطالعه 

جاسم : انت وييينك سنه ! 

عمر : هذولا جيرانا بنتهم مظيعه المفتاح 

جاسم : أي يبا شعليك لك جمهورر واحنااا ،، اييييييييه 

عمر : ههههه كل تبن زين 

جاسم : ها تحبك ! 

عمر : من ؟ 

جاسم : بنت الجيران ؟؟ 

عمر بتفكير : شدخل؟ 

جاسم : والله مادري وين ماروح اشوفها فويهي اقول يمكن يعني انت عايش قصة حب فالعلالي 

عمر : اههههههه علالي بعد ، لا يبا الله يبعدنااا ، بس تصدق حتى انا وين ماروح فويهي 

جاسم : يمكن مسويه استنساخ 

عمر يحذفه بالكتاب : ادرس بس ادرس 

جاسم : انزيييين اف ترا جعت بطني قام يغنيييييييي 

عمر : يوهو تراك خلصت اكلي كله 

جاسم : مالت عليك 

قام جاسم وراح طلب لهم بيتزا وجابوها وقعدوا يتعشوون ... 



عمر صار شوي تفكيره منشغل بالدراسه والامتحانات 

غلا شــوي بس بعدت عن بالـه ،، 

لكن من يشوف شي حلو تطري عليـهـ ،، 

لما يشوف الورد بالجامعه ، البنات لما يمرون ، لما يسمع أي اغنيـه تطري عليه ،، 

اشيا وايد بدنيته تذكره بها .. 

اما خالد اللي صار متيــم فهواها ومايقدر يمـر عليه اليوم ومايقعد وياها 

فاجئهم كلهم لمن ردوا الدوحه بخبـر البيـت اللي شراه وانه بيطلع ،، 

امه عارضت لكن سعـود مامشى كلمتها هالمره ووافق على هوى ولده .. 

و العم سعـــد .::. 

قصدي المعرس المنتظر بقى عن العرس بالتمام والكمال شهرين واسبوع ،، 

كان يعد الايام وينتظرهاااااااا ،، 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.* .*.*.*.*. 

غلا كانت بدارها تلبس فستان سكري فاتح وعلى جنب فيه دانيل مذهب مع حجر فيروزي ،، 

كان شكلـه ناعـــــــــــــــم وانثـوي حيـــل ،، 

سوت فشعرها رفعه وملفلف شوي وحطت على جنب 

فراشه ذهبيه فيها فيروزي ،، 

هالمره دخلت هي وخالد 

وقبل لايدخلون خالد موتها ظحك لدرجة انها طلعت لهم وهي منترسه ظحك 

ومبين عليها تحاول تخش ظحكتها بس من تلف عليها تموت ظحك .. 

رفيجاتها ورفيجات لطيفه وعمتها تغريد وخالات وخوال وعمام خالد وغلا كانوا حاضرين .. 

قعدوا شوي وطبعآ خالد كان شاري هديه لغلا ولبسها الهديـه ،، 

كان شكـل خالـد فظيـــــــــــــــع 

لابس ثوب ابيــــــض والغتره لافها بطريقه فنانـه ،، 

قعد شوي مع غلا وبعدها نزلو العشا على الطاولات .. 

خالد خلاهم وراح للحوش من الجهه الثانيه كانو الرجال فيـه 

بس طبعآ رجال العااايله ،، 

باركوو له وسلمو عليه وقعدوا يتعشووووون ـ.. 

بعد العشا وماطلعو الناس المعازيم يعني 

تمت العايله ودخلو لداخل البيت 

سوالف وظحك وغشمره 

خالد يهمس فاذن غلا : تراج احلـــــــى وحده بينهم .. 

غلا استحت منــــــــــــــه ، ليش يقول جذي وجدامهم لو سألوني شقال وااي 

طالعته وكانت نظراته كلششش ماتبشر بخيـر مثل كل مره خخخ*

----------


## وعود

*بالليل غلا بدلت وانسدحت على السرير 

وخالد لبس بجامه شورت اسود وتيشيرت اسود .. 

ظعفاان خاااااالد ومبين عليه 

غلا : خالد شوف شلون ظعفت ، اففف ، كله من الزقاير 

خالد : حبيبــــــي شدخل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غلا: أي كل مره اسمع هالكلام شدخل وخلاص بترك بترك واخرتها لا تحبها اكثر مني خلاص 

روح لها 

خالد يلم باكيت الزقاره ويكلمه : لاتزعلين لالا ماعليه ، شوفي شلون كسرتي بخاطرها 

غلا تبي تظحك بتنفجر هي معصبه وهو باله طويـــــــــل 

خالد : هههههههه غلا حبيبتي من صجج عاد ، خلاص صدقيني بتركها 

غلا : نشــــــوف 

قامت غلا وكانت برداااانه بس قميص نومها لين الركبه وريولها عصاااقل هههه 

خالد : ها تبين نروح الزرع معاهم ؟؟ 

خاله كان عازمهم كلهم على الزرع الاسبوع الجاي 

غلا : والبيت ؟؟ 

خالد : عادي نسكنه وبتكون العزيمه الاسبوع اللي بعده 

غلا : وطبعآ لازم نسوي عشـا فالبيت مو جذي 

خالد بلهجة بدووووويه : عين الصوااااااب يابنت عمي 

غلا : ههههه تعبت تعبت ، كل يوم عزايم عشا واسلم خلاااااص مافيني 

خالد : ماااااالت على العزيمه مانبيها دامها تتعبج خلاص نسكن بالخش ولانعلم حد 

افا عليج ( يغمز لها ) كم غلا عندي انااا ؟؟! 

غلا ظحكت له وردت قعدت على السريـر .. 

خالد : 


ليه عمري مالقى لبرده دفا 
الا دفاكـــــي 
ليه انا عيني تشوف 
(يمسك عيونه الوسيعـــه) 
وماتشوف 
الا 
بهاكــــــي .. 
يا اجمل من الاخيله 
هذا جواب الاسئلـه .. 
كـي تكوني 
في عيوني 
ومن حنيني 
وبس فيني 
ومو بدوني 
مذهلــهـ . 


غلا ظحكت له ومطت خده : انت بس تغني خااالد 

خالد يشيل يدها : شسوي غلا يعني بالله اللي يشوف هالجمال يذكر شسممممممممه؟؟؟؟ 

غلا تطق يده : عياااااااار 

خالد يتلها : اعلمممج شلوووون عيااااااااااااااااااااار 


ثانـي يوم الصبح 

مشت السياير من بيت العم سعود من الصبــــــح 

تنقل اغراضهم للبيت الجديد .. 

وخالد وغلا كانو يلبسون بدارهم ،، 

خالد : ها خلصتي !! 

غلا : انتظرني تحت وانا بلحقك .. 

خالد : انشالله لاتتأخررررين 

غلا : انشالله . 

كملت غلا لبسـها ولبست عباتها ونزلت .. 

سلمت على عمها وعلى لطيفه وطلعوا من البيـت .. 

لطيفه : شفت ماتبيه يقعد ويانا حتـــــــى 

سعود : الله يهنيهم انشالله 

خالد وغلا راحو يتريقون وبعدها بيروحون بعدها البيت ،، 

راحو تريقوا بالمطعـم وطلعـوا ،، 

فالسياره 

غلا : خلااص خالد خنروح البيـت 

خالد : افااا مليتي منييي ! 

غلا : مامليت والله بس خنروح بيجي الظهر واحنا مارحنا ماعندك وقت بعدها 

متى بنرتب متى بنشوفه 

خالد : انشالله من هالعين قبل هالعين 

راحو للبيت وكان شكله من بره غير عن البيوت 

تصميمه غريـب .. 

فتحوا البيت وكان روووووووووعه .. 

الرخام كلـه بيج 

والاستقبال كان واسع 

ومحطوطه فالنص متوسطه مدوره عليها مفرش طايح من على الطاوله 

ومزهريه فيها ورد 

قعده على اليمين .. وعلى اليسار 

صاله مرتفعه وسلم صغير وقعده مبين عليها للنسوان .. 

وصاله داخليه والمطبخ والغرف وووو .... إلـخ 

غلا البيت عجبها حيـــــل حتى الاثاث راقـي حيـــــل 

البيت اغلبه كرستـال .. 

خالد : عندي لج مفاجأه بعد 

غلا : بعـــد ! 

خالد : يــس 

غلا : هههه شنو هي ؟؟ 

وقفوا عند باب مسكر 

خالد :يلا فتحي وهاللي بتشوفينه هديـه منـي لج 

غلا ظحكت له وسمت فقلبها وفتحت الباب 

فتحت عينها على اللي شافـتــــــــه 

شي روووووووعه*

----------


## وعود

*فظييع لو اقوله لكم من اليوم لي باجر مااوفي حلاة المكان 

غرفه كلها اشيا كرستاليه وزجاجيــه روووووووووووووووووووعه 

منوووووره حيـل 

كأن الصاله بلور كبيـر 

كانت فيها طاوله بس فالنص 

وسوفا متوسطه 

وكرسيين على جنب كلهم عنابييين 

والغرفه كلهاااااا اشيا رووووعه 

ومافيها غيــــــــر صور غلا 

وصوره لها هي وخالد تجنن 

مكبرينها ومعلقه على الطوفه وعليها سبوت لايت ومسوين لها ديزاين ستاره عنابيه 

وشي فظيــــــــع 

غلا قعدت فالمكان وقت طوييييييل 

والدريشه تطل على الحديقه وفيها نافوره ومسبح صغيييير على الجنب الثانـي 

والمسبح كله ناثرين فيه ورود 

غلا : روووووووعه خالد ، المكان فظيييع صج 

خالد : اهم شي انه عجبج 

غلا : موووووت والله عجبني 

خالد : افا عليييج انتي لج اللي تبينـه .. 

غلا لاشعوريآ لمت خالد بقووو ، خالد حس بشي غريـب ماعرف اوصفه ؟؟! 

لكن كل اللي حسـه ان حبه لغلا تفجـر من داخله 

يحبها يحبها حيـــــــــــــــل 

هالانسانه اللي كان معتبرها ياهل وبمكانة اخته 

صارت حبيبتـه !!*

----------


## وعود

*ريما : يبا لايجذب عليك عنده انا شفته الصبح يسمع فيه 

الابو : يانيوووف عطه اختك لاتعورون راسنا 

مريم : يباااااا ، اليوم بتروح الدامعه ؟ 

الابو شالها : هلا هلا بحبيبتي مريومتي .. أي حبيبتي بروح لييش؟ 

مريم : اهىء اهىء ، مو قلت بتوديني مكدوناااااااااااااااااااالذ العب ! 

الابو : بووه انشالله برد من وقت واوديج انا وانتي بس 

ريما : نيوف وين وديته خلصنننننني 

الابو : نايف ظيعته ؟ 

نايف نزل راسه : يبا نسيته فالملعب 

ريما : يالكلببببببببب هاي ثاني واحد تظيعه ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييي يي 

الابو : وانتي ليش تعطينه اياه دامج تدرين انه مظيع اللي قبله 

ريما : يبا من قالك بكيفي عطيته يجي يبوقه وانا فالجامعه 

الابو : اعووذ بالله من ابليس ، خلاص يبا فكوني عورتوو راسي 

ريما تاشر لنايف ( هييين يالتيس ، يالصصصصصصصخله اراويك ) . 

نايف يطلع لها لسانه .. 

صفقت ريما باب غرفتها .. 

نايف: بل بل اعوذ بالله شفتها يبا كل هاي على ووك مان 

الابو اسمه (محمد) ..دز نايف من على الكرسي 

محمد : وايد مغتر فحالك ، كله بسبتك ولعلمك بشتري لها واحد من مصروووفك وفيك خير اخذه من عندها 

نايف: لالالالالالا تكفى يبا واللي يطول بعمرك لالالالا 

محمد : عشان تتأدب وتحافظ على شيٍ متسلفه من غيرك كانه لك مو تاخذه وتظيعه يااسود الويه 

نايف : انشالله يبا .. 

ووو راح نايـــــــــــــــف .. 

عمر كان فالجامعه عندهم نشاط .. 

عمر كان طول اليوم يتحلطم على جاسم 

هو اللي شركهم فالنشاط والنشاط بايخ 

مسوين سلسله لحل المشاكل .. 

هاي السلسله مشهوره هناك عندهم وهم عبالهم النشاط شي 

العاب ولا طلعه ولا رحله اتاريها سلسسسسسسسسسسسسسسله خخخخ 

عمر وهو خاش حلجه بيده .. 

عمر : ماقول الا مالت عليك يالخايس، شايفني مدمن ولا شنو ! 

جاسم خلاص تنرفز وصل حده : عمور اسكت اسكت جنك عيوز انطم اوف 

عمر : لا وترادد بعد مالت عليك وعلى نشاطك اللي مشركني به شوفه جنه ويهك 

جاسم ظحك لهم : excuse us 4 a moment 

القروب : Oh it's Ok take you time بمووده 

عمر : مااالت عليك وعلى ويهك شتبي مطلعني بعد 

جاسم يرضخ راسه فالطوفه : اسكت اسكت اسكت يرحم امك تسسسسسسسسسكت 

عمر : جسوم برد الشقه زههههههقت شنو ذي ماعندي مشكله اقولها 

جاسم : يعني انا اللي عندي خلاص بنشوف لنا دبره ونطلع من هني 

عمر : ان خلوك عبالهم انت ولدهم 

جاسم : هههههه افف منك 

ردوا لهم وقالو لهم انهم بيروحون والقروب شوي ويصيح .. 

قالوا لهم انتوا مشاكلنا عورت راسكم ومادري شنو 

وجاسم تم ساعه يفهمهم واخر شي قال لهم ان عمر عنده اسهال 

هني عمــر فج عيونه وبكل هدوء لف وطلع من القاعه 

عمر : انت شققققققققققققققققلت 

جاسم : ااهههههههههه شسوي مب تطحن تبي الطلعه كاهي جاتك لين عندك 

عمر : آه يالنذل امش خلصني 

مشوا وخذوا تاكسي وصلهم لشقة عمر .. 

عمر فتح باب الشقه وادخلوو .. 

جاسم : اخ اخ اخ اخ متكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسر العن خيرررك 

عمر يرفسه : وانا شعلي تلعنييييي 

جاسم : اوف عمور ، تلاحظ صايرين زياده دفشين يعني بزياده وايد 

عمر : هههههههههههههه من رافجتك الصراحه ولا انا انسان هاادي 

جاسم : خف عليناااااااااااااااا يالهادي طير بس طير 



.* اليوم الثانـــــــــــــــــي *. 

غلا و خالد كانو فالصاله قاعدين وخالد شبه منسدح .. 

غلا : انزين وشقال لك ؟؟ 

خالد : ماقال شي قال بيشوف السالفه وبيرد لي خبـر . 

غلا : اهـا .. 

خالد : لوعة جبد هالشغغغغل يبا الحلوو شعليه اصلآ يعور الراااسه 

غلا : هههههه شدعووى ! 

خالد : شدعووى . 

غلا : ههههههههههههههه 

خالد : والحلوو شسوى اليوم ! 

غلا : ولاشي والله ، لين الحين مع البيت وحوسته 

خالد : ييييه غلا وانتي شعليج كم مره قلت لج اكو خدم اكو غيرج انتي لا انتي لااااا 

غلا : ماعليك خالد انا احب هالشي 
*

----------


## وعود

*الفصل الرابــع ¦¤*~¨° 



قعدت غلا وهي خايفه من عوار بطنها 

خايفه ترجع عليهم او شـي ،، 

سعد : ها غلااي تتعشين ويانا اليوم ترا 

غلا ( لا ماقدر بطني والله بطني ) : لا عمي انا شبعانـــه مافيني آكل 

سعد : لا والله وشو هاي نكته ؟ 

خالد : لا يبا مو نكته ، سالفه 

غلا : ههههههه خاالد ، عمي والله مافيني 

سعد : يمه سمعي بنتج شتقول ماتبي تتعشا 

عاد امهم ذبحتها الهواش خصوصآ على الاكل تبي الكل ياكل 

اليده : وه وه وه من مايبي ياكل ، انتتتي يابنت ولدي شله شفيج عايبج وانتي جذي 

يلد على عظم لااا اكلي وربري عظمج 

غلا : اهىء ، تكفي عمي قول كلمه 

اليده : لالالالا والله ان ماكلتيي اليوم لا ازعل ولا ابي حد منكم يكلمني 

خالد قام وحب راسها : لا يدتي تحملي ترا انا ماقوى زعلج جذي اروح فيها 

ويطيح راسه على جتفها 

غلا + سعد + اليده : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

قعدت غلا تسولف مع عمها سعد على جنب بروحهم 

خالد : صج اشوف بعتوني 

غلا سكتت لما عمها كلمه وتطالع الارض وهي مبتسمه 

سعد : افااا نشتريك يابوووسّّّّّعود 

خالد : أي مبين 

سعد : افا افا اخس وعقب من يبيعك انت ، انت الغااااااااااااالي 

خالد يروح عند غلا ويدق كرسيها 

غلا ترفع عينها بخجل ( تكفى عمي حذانا ) : .......... 

خالد : شوف عمي اشهد ماتبي تراظيني 

سعد قام : ههههههههه والله مالي فيكم بروح آآآآآآكل ميت من جوعي 

غلا : خلك عمــي 

خالد : زين وانا بروح 

غلا : خلك خالد عاد 

سعد : وانا بروح 

غلا بتصيح خلاص : لا عـــــااااد 

سعد : شفيج غلا قاعدين ، هههههه ، شمسوي فيها انت من خذتها صارت صياحه 

خالد : يبا قول هي شسوت ، يااااا روح روح اكل 

سعد : اللي يقول ناطر اذنك 

راح سعد وقعد خالد مكانه وغطت ريحته الفنانه المكان ،، 

غلا ترفع عينها وترد تنزلها 

سااكتين وجنهم اول مره يقعدون مع بعض 

خالد : اههه شفييج 

غلا بخجل : مافيني 

خالد : الله ، يطري عليج غلا ، ايام الملجه كنتي هني بالووردي ، آآآخ ياقلبي شنو ذبحني الوووردي 

غلا : ههههههههه 

خالد : وشعرج المسبسب 

غلا تمسك بطنها جنها تعورت وردت ظحكت 

خالد : فيج شي؟ 

غلا : لا حبيبـي مافيني 

خالد : بلا فيج 

غلا : والله مافيني بس ضروري نتعشا هني؟ 

خالد : مو تبين سعد ! عشانج بنتعشا هني 

غلا : حياتي والله .. 

خالد : غــلا ! 

غلا : هلا ؟ 

خالد مسك يدها وتنهد : احبــــــــــجج 

غلا رصت يدها فيد خالد 

خالد مسح على اصابعها بنعومه 

يحسها خايفـه بس من شنو مايدري؟ 



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

عمر كان نايم بالصاله وقام متخرع 

شايف كابوس ومتصررررررقع 

قام على شهقه طلعت منه ، قعد يسمي ويقرا 

دور نظارته ،، 

وين راحت 

اففف مو شايف شيييييي 

افف ، يفرك عيونه وداس شي بريله 

نزل وطى و ظيق عينه يشوف شنو ، تلمسه 

عمر : ياااااااااااااااااالله وقتها !! 

طلع دايس على نظارته والجزاز منطحن من جوتيه 

عمر : اففف انا هملت عيني من قلب ماشوف شي 

عمر كان النظر عليه صعـب يشوف الاشيا مضببه وصعب عليه يشوفها بوضوح .. 

عمر : اففففففف الساعه كم وينه جسوم يعني اليوم يوم صج ابيه محد يالله 

انسدح عمر وعينه وهو فاتحها تحرقه .. 

غمضها وانتظر جاسم .. 

جاسم جاه بعد نص ساعه 

طق الباب 

تم كالعاده يدق بالجرس والثانيه بيده يدق الباب 

عمر فتح الباب وهو ماد يده يزنطه : ها ها ها فتحت فتحت نعم خير هلا اركد 

جاسم : هههههههههههه هلا هلا بوسسسسعوووووووود حبيبييييييييي 

عمر : جسوم ادخل تراني مو شايف شي 

جاسم : اوله ليش ، أي صج وين النظاره 

عمر : دش انثبر 

جاسم : مشكور والله تعرف اصول الضيافه ياصبـي 

عمر : جسوم ابي عوووووووونك ياخوي 

جاسم : سم افا عليييك ، عيوني لك ماتغلىىىىىىى عليك حبيبي 

عمر : جسوم بس ودني محل نظارات انكسرت نظارتي وانا خير شر ماشوف 

جاسم : افا علييك حاظر من هالعين قبل هالعين 

عمر : بس يقدر يخلصها لي بسرعه ! 

جاسم : يوم يومين 

عمر :لا ضروري عشان الجامعه 

جاسم : والله مادري يمكن عندهم شي جذي نروح نشوف 

عمر : يالله خير ، مشينا؟ 

جاسم : زين ريجي ناشف أي شي 

عمر : يلا روح ناطرك*

----------


## وعود

*راح جاسم وفتح الثلاجه كلها حمره هههههه كولا خذ كولا وفتح القوطي 

جاسم حذف وحده على بطن عمر : كولاة الهنا ياعمر 

عمر: هههههههه دام فضلك والله 

جاسم : أي كولتي هاي يلا مشينا 

عمر : بووووو نسيت نسيت نسيت جسوم 

جاسم : شنو 

عمر : جايب سبير 

جاسم : زييين وفرت علينااااااااااا 

عمر : صج انك حمار 

جاسم : ماعليك زود 

عمر : بس تكفى ماشوف افتح الكبت وجيبها 

جاسم : حاظرر بس امش وياي 

عمر : اوكي يلا 

فتح جاسم الكبت ولقى نوت سودا باسلاك شكلها مب للجامعه 

انقطع قلبه الا يعرف وشو ذي 

جاسم : شهالدفتر ؟ 

عمر : أي واحد ؟ 

جاسم : الاسود 

عمر (هااااااااااا ،، جره من يده ) : لا هاااي البومي 

جاسم : زين هاته بشوفه 

عمر : لالالالا صور اهلي ماقدر 

جاسم : زين زين وينها النظاره 

عمر : مادري فتش بتلاقي قوطي نظاره 

لقاها جاسم فتحها ولبسه النظاره 

جاسم : يااشيخ كشخه كشخه 

عمر : ههههههههههه 

جاسم : بالله عليك هاي البوم تجذب على منو هات اشوف 

عمر : صددقني البوم خلاص يلا خل نطلع 

جاسم : اشك فيييييك 

عمر : شك كثر ماتبي 

جاسم : زين انا جايب هوم ووركي وياي 

عمر : بعددي تبيني اسويه انشالله 

جاسم : لا بس ابي اخلصه قبل لانطلع 

عمر : وشو اللي عندك ؟؟ (وهو يخش النوت ويسكر الكبت) 

جاسم : ريبورت كيميا 

عمر : اوله يالله ياالله فالمطعم سوه واحنا نتمشى ولين ردينا يلا يلا 

جاسم : أي رحال انا 

عمر : أي عيل ليش سموك جاسم 

جاسم : مادري؟؟ 

عمر : لانك رحال 

جاسم : أي صح يمكن ! 

عمر (صج انه ثور) : يلا امش خل نطلع 

طلعوا وعمر يقفل باب الشقه وجاسم ينقزه 
عمر : ها ها شفيك ؟ (لف عمر وشاف ريما) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ شنو !!! 

جاسم : كاهي البنت 

عمر : أي بنت ، شفيها 

جاسم : تصدق ياخي بكفخك 

عمر : خلصنييييييي انت بعد 

مشى عنه عمر وريما مع غاليه يسولفون فآخر الممر 

لان هم خذو شقتين الثانيه فيها البنات يتجمعون ساعات ،، 

عاد جاسم يبي يستعرض صرخ : يالخاااااااايس ابي قلم 

عمر دخل اللفت وسوى له باي 

جاسم بصوت واطي : صج انه نذل لا وقفل الشقه 


اتصل لخالد يبي يسأله عن شي لانه هو يعرف فامريكا 

عمر : هلا هلا ياماخذٍ كل الغلا 

خالد : ههههههه هلا حبيبي 

عمر : شحالك ؟ 

خالد : طاب حالك انت شمسوي 

عمر : الله يسلمك ، خالد الشيخ بغيت اسألك رفيجي يبي ياخذ له شقه وين احسن له ؟ 

خالد : خل ياخذ معاك 

عمر : الشقق كلها ساكنينها مافي وحده فاظيه 

خالد : شوف حبيبي انا الحين بتصل لهم وبعطيك خبر 

عمر : ماتقصررر حبيبيي خلاص ناطرك 

خالد : ولايهمك حاظرين يابو سعود 

عمر : يالله يالغالي فمان الله 

خالد : الله يحفظك 

وسكروووووووووو 
*

----------


## وعود

*جاسم : زين وينها هي الحين ؟ 

عمر : بقطر صارت مرت اخوي .. 

جاسم فتح عينه : مرتت اخووووووك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

عمر : أي مرت اخوي ليش مستغرب بالعكس مستانس لهم 

جاسم : زين شلون ، انطق 

عمر : اخ ياجاسم ، انا حبيـتها حيـل ، حبيتها اكثر من عيوني هذي اللي هي عيوني " قصده غلا عيونه وحب غلا اكثر من عيونه" ، حبيتها وحبتني وكنا صغار بالثنويه ، كنت دومي اتحرش فيها ، اغازلها 
بس صدقني هذا اسمه الحب العذري واكيد فاطن انت بهالشي ، يعني مالمستها الا مره وبالغلط ، "يظحك وعيونه تلمع " ههه كانت تموووت على صوتي كله تقولي غن غن تخيل حتى اني وعدتها ان كل كلمه اغنيها تكون قاصدها فوجودها او فغيابها ، وانا لين الحين على وعدي كل كلمه تطلع من لساني لها ، 
هي كانت يتيمه عمي ومرته توفو عنها وهي ام اشهر رادين من العمره ، ربت اول شي عند اهلنا بالكويت وبعدها ردت هني فبيت ابوي العود وفجأه بمبرر غير مقنع ابوي خذها يربيها وسط شباب 2 
مادرينا ليش ولا حد قدر يفهم ليش انا كنت مدمغ قبل لا اشوفها مادري ليش حتى الحين من اذكر حالتي قبل لااشوفها احس هبل مطفوق ماعرف شلون اوصفها لك ، من دخلت حياتي وكل شي تغير فيني 
كنت كسلااااااااااااان بالمدرسه ومن عرفتها صرت احب ادرس عشان اخلص ثنويه واخطبها بسرعه 
هي عكسي كانت هاديه حيـل وفحالها مسالمه مع أي حد ، شاطره و ذكيه تحفظ كل شي بسرعه 
كل شي فيها كنت اشوفه حلو حتى اذا غلطت احس ماغلطت ماذكر فيها عيب . 
اخوي خالد اللي صار ريلها الحين كنت اموت عليه تعرف شنو اخوي عندي بالدنيا كلها 
لو اخسر كل شي المهم اخوي مستانس المهم يظحك مافي شي مكدره 
كان اخوي عندي شــي ماقدر اوصفه لك لان مافي كلمه توفيه 
كان مستحيل يمر يوم وماقعد وياه اسولف ونستعبط تعرف انت (جاسم كان مندمج حد الاندماج معاه) 
المهم أي اقولك سالفه صارت ههه تظحك بس من اذكرها يعورني قلبي 
رحنا مزرعتنا وكان عندي بيت خشب فوق بالعلالي يعني وديتها له 
جان تنسى عمرها بالرسم وتطيح مره وحده على الارض بس اشوى اخوي خالد مسكها 

جاسم : وشصار فاخوك وشصار فيها؟ 

عمر يكمل : لا هي ماصار فيها شي بس طاحت تصدق نقيش ههه على يد اخوي تمام 
هور تعورت ايده شوي 

جاسم : كمــــــــــل 

عمر : اييه شقولك ، بس بعدها خلصنا ثنويه وتجرأت رحت جبتها من المدرسه 
وكلمتها وقلت لها كل شي سافرنا وردينا وامي اللي (كانت) تعزني وانا ولدها جني الوحيد ماعندها غيري 
تخيل شكبري رجال طول بعرض اقولها ابي بنت عمي تقولي اصلآ خاطبينها لاخوك 
واخوي خالد كان يدري اني احبها وابيها وماكان فقلبه شي لبنت عمي غير اخوه تعرف شنو اخوه 
يعني لو تغيب اسبوع عنه عادي مو متأثر بيتعود على الوضع 
ولما قلت له السالفه هو من نفسه انصدم وعصب 
الله يسامحها على اللي صار فيني كل هاللي فيه منها "امه قصده" 
صحت تخيل عليها لين راحت عيني 
تخيل زفيت اخوي على حبـي وباركت 
ااخ صار كل نفس اتنفسه يحرق صدري من ذاك اليوم لين هاليوم 
اانا تعلقت فيها بشكل جنوني احس ماعرف شقولك ، بس اللي اعرفها اني احبها حيـل 


جاسم : وشافتك قبل لا تسافر ؟ كلمتك ودعتك يعني 

عمر تنهد : الا واشيـب عيني(يمسك عينه) يوم قالو لي فامان الله 

جاسم لم رفيجه : ماعليك ياعمممر وانا اخوك تنساها والله يهنيها بس ياخوك مايصير 

بالشرع حرام تفكر فيها وهي على ذمة حد وهالحد اخووك ، حرام ياعمر 

عمر : ادري ياجاسم انا جاي انسـى ، المهم خلصت عشاك نمشي؟ 

جاسم أي والله تمدد ورفع عينه انصدددددددم !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
طلعت ريما وربعها كانو فوقهم ويسمعون سالفتهمممم لان المكان قريب 

جاسم بسررررررعه نزل عينه : قوم قوم خل نطلع 

عمر : شفيك ؟ 

جاسم : تحرك 

عمر : زين شيل اوراقك 

شالهم جاسم وطلعوا 

جاسم : تدري انهم كانوا فوقنا وسمعوا سالفتك 

عمر :وشو احلف ؟؟ من صجك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

جاسم : والله شوف عيني ماجذب عليك كلهم كانو قاعدين واشكره يسمعونا 

عمر :ههه حليللاتهم بنات الكويت والله 

جاسم : شعرفك انهم كويتيات ! 

عمر : تصدق من اللهجه عرفت ، اختراع ها 

جاسم : انزين انزين 

رجعوا البيت وتسبح عمر وقعد جاسم يحل لانه بينام اليوم عند عمر مايبي السكن 

طلع عمر ولقى جاسم منظف المكان 

عمر : غرررررررريبه شصاير ؟ كل هاي من الحب 

جاسم استحي : هههههههههههههه 

عمر : اخييييييه مب لايق 

جاسم : صج ، زين قلت لي 

قعدوا يسولفون 

جاسم : تكفى طالبك لاتردني 

عمر درى انه يبي يغني : لا تكفى مو تقول غـن 

جاسم : طالبك عمور 

عمر : جاسم مب عدله شبيقولون جيرانا 

جاسم : شعليك تكفىىىىىىى طايح بخاطري اسمع دق وعود 

عمر : يالله ماعليه مره ثانيه 

قعد جاسم يحن على عمر لين رضى 

عمر انتهز الفرصه : زين بتلاقي بوكس فيه عودي هههههههه جيبه 

جاسم : على هالخشممم 

راح جابه وتربع عمر .. 

عمر : بس على كيفي الاغنيه ها 

جاسم : كيف كيفك يباا بس عن 

عمر : انشالله 

بدا الدق وكانت النغممه حزيينه 

عمر كان صوته فظييع لما يغني يطلع طبقتين 

بس صوته الحزين كان لين الحين يغني بـهـ .. 

جاسم قعد يصفق بقووه : فناان والله عمور اشهددددددد لك اناا شي مو طبيعي 

عمر : حااااااااااااااظرين لعيووون بو حمود ، افا عليك كم جسوم عندنا؟ 

قعدوا يسولفون ويظحكون وجاسم يخلص تقريره ،،*

----------


## وعود

*.* اليـوم الثانـي *. 

كان هو آخر يوم دوام عندهم لان باجر عندهم عطلـه 

اما خالد وغلا كانو يستعدون عشان الزرع ،، 

عمر من قام وهو متنكد و متظايــــــــــق يحس شي بيصير 

خايـف يبي يتصل يتطمن عليهم .. 

جاسم : ها خلصت عمير؟ 

عمر : أي أي خلصت 

جاسم : شفيك يالله صباح خير امس شزينك 

عمر : مادري احس بيصير شي اليوم 

جاسم : اعوووذ بالله شبيصير تفاائل بالخير 

عمر : انت انزل وقف تكسي وانا بكلم هلـي 

جاسم : خلاص اللي تشوفه . 

خذ جاسم شنطته ونزل 

عمر اتصل وخاف لان محد رد فالبيت .. 

قلبه حس نبضه يضعف ماعرف شيسوي .. 

امه وابوه كانو طالعين للزرع .. 

اتصل على خالد وهو متخرررررع 

خالد :الووو 

عمر : الو خالد شفيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

خالد : هلا حبيبي شفينا مافينا شي ؟ 

عمر : ابوي و امي مو فالبيت محد يرد 

خالد : هههه خرعتني ياعميير طالعين حبيبي رايحين الزرع 

عمر مع اللي قاله خالد قلبه لين الحين يقرصه : أي ، شخباركم انتوا شمسوين 

خالد : الله يسلمممك ياعمر والله ماتنقصنا غير شووفتك 

عمر : امي وابوي وعمي ومرتك شلونكم ؟؟؟ 

خالد : بخير عساك بخير ، يالله عاد ماطولت فالرده 

عمر : هههه والله لو علي من باجر ، اشين سفره مرت علي والله 

خالد : حبيب قلبي والله يالله انشالله مابقى لك شي وترد 

عمر : وانت قلتها خلاص يالغالي ماطول عليك سلم عليهم سلام وايد وخل ابوي يكلمني 

خالد : حاضررر حبيبي ، آمرني بعد شتبي غيرهم 

عمر : ابيك سالم ياخالد ، هالله الله فنفسك 

خالد : لاتوصي ، يلا خل بالك على روحك .. 

عمر : انشالله يلا طمنوني عليكممم ، انا رايح الجامعه الحين اخلص الساعه 3 

خالد : الله يحفظك انشالله .. 

عمر : تسلم ، يالله مع السلامه 

خالد : الله وياك .. 

سكر عمر وماعرف حس انه بعد ماتطمن قلبه يحس شي جايد بيصير 

شي كبير مو هيــن 


.* ما ابغى اشوفــه ،، بس ابسمع كلامـه ،، لا صار طيـــب راحتـي مالها حدود *. 



غلا : افففف خالد احس شي قاعد على قلبي 

خالد : بسم الله عليج ، شفيج عمري ؟ 

غلا : والله مادري لا نروح الزرع احس شي بيصير 

خالد : شبيصير حياتي انشالله مافي شي يتراوالج عمي سعد ينتظرنا يلا 

غلا : خالد افهمني انا حاسه والله حاسه 

خالد باس راسها : لا تخرعينا حياتي قومي ماني مخليج فالبيت بنروح يعني بنروح 

غلا حسته مناحس والا يبي يروح 

ركبوا السياره وكلمت عمها سعد وهي متخرعه مبين من صوتها .. 

سعد : هلا حياااااااااتي هلا بغلااااااااي هلا بغلا عمممممممها 

غلا صاحت : عمي انت وييين 

سعد : شفيج حبيبتي ! صاير شي ؟ 

خالد : ليش تصيحين !! 

غلا : مافيني شي ، انت وين ! 

سعد : انا الحين بمشي للزرع 

غلا : عمي انت بخير؟ 

سعد : أي حياتي بخير ، مو سمعت صوتج تبيني ماصير بخير يعني؟؟؟*

----------


## وعود

*غلا قطت الموبايل على خالد وصاحت 

خالد : انت شقلت لها؟ 

سعد : شقلت ؟ 

خالد : كاهي تصيح 

سعد : اعووذ بالله شفيها البنت صايره جي ، وراسك ماقلت شي 

خالد : خلاص عمي نشوفك فالزرع 

سعد : طمني عليها لاتخرعوني 

خالد : انشالله ،،، ( و سكر ) 

خالد وقف السياره على جنب : غلا قولي شفيج ترا ماني ماشي الا اذا تكلمتي 

غلا نشفت دموعها : مادري خالـد 

خالد : مايصير جي قولي حيااتي انا ريلج لازم اعرف كل شي عنج 

غلا تبي تسكر السالفه : طرو علي ، امي و ابوي 

خالد انربط لسانه ، شلون يسكتها ، بس هي سكتت من نفسها وتظاهرت ان مافيها شي 

ارتاح خالد بس بعد خايف عليها من الصبح وهي مب على طبيعتها .. 

حرك خالد سيارته وهو مشغل Cd 

غلا شوي رجعت الكرسي على ورا لان الطريق شكله مطوول .. 

خالد : تعبتي عمري؟ 

غلا تبتسم له : لا حبيبي 

خالد يغمز لها وهي تظحك وخدودها يقرصهم الخجل ولفت عنه ،، 

خالد : يلا سمعي هالمقطع اهداء لج ... 


غلا اسستحت لان خالد مسك يدهاااا وكان الشارع مب فاظي 

تموا حوالي الساعه ونص الساعه فالسياره لين الزرع 

اخيرآ وصلوا وكانو الثالثين فالوصول .. 

اول شي خالهم وعايلته مع بنته وريلها وودلهم ،، 

بعدها امه وابوه 

وهو وغـلا 

نزلو والصبيان دخلو الشناط والجووو كان حلوووووووو 

سلمو عليهم وقعدوا ،، 

خالد كان شكله يجننننننننننننننننننن 

لابس بنطلون جينز وتيشيرت نص كم اسود عليه شخابيط على الجتف بس 

ولابس نظاره عاكسـه ومحلق فرررررررررش ،، 

غلا تطالعه وهي مطقمه نفس نظارته ويظحك لها وتبيين الغماااازه شحلوها 

ترد تظحك له وهي مستحييه اشكره يشوفونهم .. 

خاله : بسك بسك وانت تتبسم للبنت 

غلا خلاص غاصت فخجلها ملامحها ماتبين ههههه 

خالد استحى بعد بس : ههههههه انتوا شعليكم يبا مررررتي قومي قومي غلا 

غلا قامت 
خاله : ويين ؟ 

خالد : بدخل داخل 

خاله : ليش خلكم ويانا 

خالد : ماعليه شوي ورادين لكمم 

خاله : ههههههه خلاص براحتكم 

دخلت غلا داخل البيت ولقت بنت خال خالد مع ريلها يلاعبون ولدهم الصغير 

ريلها فهد : هلا والله ، هلا بخالد اخيرآ شفناك يالمعرس 

خالد يسلم عليه : هلا ،، هلا فيييك ،، انت اللي منخش عنا .. 

غلا تسلم على غاده .. 

قعدوا يسولفون شوي وغلا استاذنت منهم وراحت تبدل 

دخلت الحمام وغسلت وجهها وطلعت 

طلعت لبست بنطلون معاه قميصه من الخلق الخيشي الابيض 

كان حلوو وناعم .. 

لبسه ولبست معاه نعال عاديه وانتوا بكرامه 

رفعت شعرها ولفت شيلتها ،، 

تعطرت ونزلت لهم مالقت الا خالد .. 

غلا : ماوصـل عمي 

خالد : يه يه شحلاتهممم الكاشخييييييييين والله 

غلا : هههههه ، خاالد من صجي ماوصل؟ 

خالد : لا حبيبي ماوصل . 

غلا : ااها 

وقعدت حذاه على الكرسي .. 

خالد : ماتبين نتمشى بره ؟؟ 

غلا : يـلا . ! 

قامت مع خالد وطلعوا وهو ماسكها .. 

ولد خاله مع اخوه كانو اعبط 2 .. 

تميم و عمر .. 

عمر : تكفووووووووووون عطونا من ماعطاكم الله 

" عمر كان اصغر من غلا بالـ16 ومستخف عليها يغازلها جدام خالد وشكثر يجعمه " 

تميم : واذا عطيتوه انا ابي بعددددددد لاتنساااني 

خالد : انجلع زيييييييين انت وياه يلا يلا 

مشوا عنهم وخلوهم " غلا وخالد " .. 

قعدوا يتمشون فالمزرعه ووصلوا لفضـا ، ارض فاظيه مافيها حد غير الخضاار .. 

غلا وقفت جدام خالد : الله اول مره اشوف هالمكان روعـــه 

طاحت شيلتها شوي وخلتها عيزانه تلفها ومحد وياهممم .. 


خالد شالها بقوه وانتثر شعرها واستخف .. 

غلا كانت بس تطالعه ونظراااته خبيثه 

غلا تظحك وهي ترجع راسها على ورا : ممكن تنزلنــــــي 

خالد : حريمتج .. 

غلا : ههههههه خالد تكفى 

مشى خالد وهو شايلها : 


غلا : الله علييييييك 

خالد : أي والله الله علييي شكثررر احبج 

غلا : وانا بعد احبك بس نزلني خالد احس شوي وبطيح 

خالد : انتي في ايدي امينه لا تخافيييييين 

غلا : عمري نزلني تكفى (تمثل انها بتطيح تتعلق فيده ) خاااااااااااااالد 

خالد نزلها شوي شوي جنه منزل ياهل .. 

خالد : يلا هاتي اجرتي؟ 

غلا : ههههههههههه (وهي تعدل قميصها ) شنهي أجرتك ؟ 

خالد : 22 

غلا : اف مو جنه وايد 

خالد :أي مو وايد علييي ادري الله يسامحج 

مشى خالد ووقفته غلا ، مسكت يده : خااالد بكيفك انت قلت الكلام وصدقته 

خالد مايرد ويمثل انه زعلان موطي راسه ومنزل حواجبه ظابط دورره 

غلا تبوس خده بسرعه وتقول فاذنه : خلاص ماعيدها 

لين الحين خالد زعلان ردت باسته : ماقدر على الـ22 

خالد مسكها قبل لاتطير منه وفرررص خدودها 

غلا : آآآآآي خالد قلت لك لاتسويها ، احح 

غلا احمررررررررت خدودها من فررصته عدل جنها حاطه بلاشر بخرعه .. 

غلا تهف على خدودها وهي ميته ظحك وياه : احح الله يساامحك هههههههههههه 

خالد : فديتتتتتتتهم ياناس شلون حلووووووووووووووووووووووووويييييييييييييييين 

غلا : بس اوووووووووووووووش 

خالد يحط يده على حلجه .. 

خاله : بسك بسك خل بنت الناس فحالها وتعالوو تغدوو 

غلا : عمي سعود ،، عمي سعد ماوصل ؟ 

سعود : هذاني اتصل فيه مسكر موبايله . 

غلا حطت يدها على قلبها : انشالله خيــر .. 

خالد : يلا غلا تعالي تغدي 

غلا : لا مابي خالد بنطر عمي 

خالهم : تعالي الغدا شين لا برد 

غلا : لا ماعليه عمي بنتظر عمي سعد .. 

خالهم : خلاص يبوج اللي تبينه .. 

قعدوا تغدوا وغلا لا قاعده على الكرسي وطاوله ومجابلها عمر الصغير تسولف وياه .. 

وعمر متسبه مب مصدق انها تكلمه وخالد مطنقرررر عليه .. 

غلا كانت حاطه يدها من تحت وجهها على حنجها يعني سرحانه 

( اففف وينك عمي؟ ليش تأخرت ! انشالله مافيك شي ... الله يستــر ) 

كانو قاعدين فمثل بلكون مسوره كبيره شوي تطل على الزرع كله*

----------


## وعود

*وعلى مدخل المزرعه 

راحت وقفت وهي ماسكه فالسور يمكن عمها جاي والسياره مبنجره .. 

خالد جاها من وراها ولمهااااا 

خالد : آآآآآخ الغدااا نفخني 

غلا تربرب على يده وترجع تطالع : فيه العافيه ، فيه العافيه 

خالد يصير حذاها بس ظهره على السور ويكلمها : شفيج عمري بيجي عمي ريحي عمرج 

غلا : خالد الوقت بيظلم وهو ماوصل .. 

خالد : ماعليه عمري عمي سعد لاتحاتينه رجال ماينخاف عليه 

غلا هزت راسها وقعدت تمشي مع خالد لداخل البيت 

دخلوا يرتاحون .. 
خالد غط له شوي وغلا ماقدرت تحس قاعده على نارررر .. 

بدلت ولبست جلابيه الوانها قاتمه حيل 

قام خالد وهي تشيل ملابسها 

خالد : ها عمري ماوصل عمـي ؟ 

غلا : لا خالد لين الحين الله يخليك شوف شالسالفه 

خالد : حاضر حبيبتي بس انتي ارتاحي لاتوترين عمرج شوفي شكلج شلون متخرعه 

غلا : واللي يسلمك روح شوفهم 

خالد : انشالله بس اصلي بطلع انا بنفسي ادوره 

غلا : بسرعه خالد 

خالد : انشالله ياعمري انشالله 

صلى خاالد ومن سلم وقفته غلا 

غلا تدزه : يلا يلا روح خالد 

خالد : هههه زين زين سويجي داخل 

غلا تركض تجيبه له : يلا خالد انا بنطرك هني كلمنييي اذا لقيته 

خالد :انشالله يالله فمان الله 

نزل خالد وشاف ابوه ،، 

سعود : وين رايح ياخالد ؟؟ 

خالد : بروح ادور عمي يبا غلا خايفه حيل عليه 

سعود : زين تسوي كلمني اذاشفته لانه مسكر تليفونه 

خالد : انشالله يباا .. 

ركب خالد سيارته 

ومشى فيها 

مشى اول شي فالزرع كله 

مالقاه راح عند مواقف السيارات يدور يمكن سيارته هني وهو واقف عندها 

هم محد سأل الصبيان كلهم محد 

طلع عند حدود الزرع يمكن مبنجره السياره شي ،، 

مافي ماله اثر 

مشى على طريق الزرررع كله وظرب الخط كله مره ثانيه 

هم ماكووووووووو حد 


راح خالد وتم ساعه وهو يدوره 

رجع وقال لهم انه مالقاه .. كلهم صادهم احباط خصوصآ غلا قالت خلاص اكيد عمي فيه شي 

دخل المطبخ ودعس راسه فالثلاجه يدور شي يشربه ريجه نشششف 

جاته غاده وهي مب مصدقه للي بتقوله 

لف عليها خالد وهو متخرع : غاده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شفيج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

غاده : سعد ياخالد سعددد 


خالد : عمي سعد ؟؟؟؟ شفيه تحجييييييي 

غاده : سووووووووى حاااااااااااااادث 

خالد : شنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووو 

غاده : كاهم الشرررطه متصلين يقولون انه ماااااااااات 

خالد : شنووووووو شتقولين انتي عمي سعد توني محاجيه (خالد يهزها ) انطقي غاده 

عمي سعددددد وينه 

غاده توخر عنه وهي تصيح : والله ماجذب عليك روح شوف عمممممي توهم متصلين له 

يقولون سوى حادث (تشهق ) وطاح عليه عمود الليت اللي بالشارع ومااسعفوه الا وهوووو 

خالد : هوووووو شنو تحججججججججججججي الله يخليييييج مابقت فيني اعصاب 

غاده : متوووووووووووووووفي 

خالد : شتقوليييييين ، شقول لمرتي شقول لغلا ، والله لاتجن والههههههههه 

خالد يركض مثل المينون لابوه وعيونه متروسه دموع بغضب 

خالد : يبااا صج الي يقولونه !!!!!!! 

سعود بحزن: لا اله الا الله ، امش خنروح المستشفى يلا 

خالد : يبا من صجك انت عمي سعد توفى !! شقول لمرتييي شقول لها 

سعود : اييه ياخالد ، الله يعينك على مابلاك 

سعود كان فحالة صدمه مب عارف يتحجى فقد كل اخواااانه كلهم راحووو وخلوه بروحه !! 

غلا كانت فالصاله الفوقيه ماتدري عنهم معاها لطيفه وعمر 

دخل خالد وعيونه فيها كلام وحزن وغضب منظره يشيب القلب 

غلا متخرعه والصيحه واصله : وينه عمي؟؟؟ عمي وينه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

خالد : غلا طولي بالج 

غلا : تحجى خااالد الله يخليك 

دخلت غاده مع ريلها وهي تصيح 

غلا تصرخ : تحجووووو عمي ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينه 

فهد ريلها بانكسار : سووى حادث والله يرحمممه 

غلا صادتها حالة ذهووووول انهزت وطاحت بكيانها على الكرسي 

غلا : شنوووووووو عميي انا!!!!!!!!! 

خالد يقعد عند ريلها : تكفيييييين عمري الله يخليج لاتسوين بروحج شي 

غلا بدت دموعها تصب من عينها بشكل غير طبيعي جنهم شلال 

غلا : عمي سعد خلاني؟؟؟ 

خالد اللي كان مب مصدق شلون توفى طاح على ريل غلا يحبها 

خالد : غلا وغلاتي عندج لاتسوين شي بعمررج 

غلا : شسوي؟؟؟ عمي راح خالد ، ابوي سعد راح!! من صجكم ؟؟ 

طلعوا كلهم وغلا لين الحين تصيح .. 

شوي انقلب الصياح كله صراخ 

غلا بدت تنوح بشكل غيير طبيعي على عمها 

وخالد متقطع قلبه علييييييييييييها*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : اطلععععععععع روح مابي اشوووووووووفك روووووووح 

خالد : وين اروح غلا شلون اخليييييييج 

غلا : اططططططططططلعععععع خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالد 

خالد طلع وهو مب مطاوعه قلبه 


طلع ونزل على الدرج عيونه تصب دموع ويمسحهم بسرعه 

مايحب حد يشوف دموعه 

غلا كانت تسحب عمرها لين الدرج 

فنص الدرج 

صرخت : خاااااااااااااااااااالد 

وطاحت على الدرج رن راسها بحد الدرج ورااحت فيها ، اغمى عليها 

خالد صرخ : لاااااااااااااااااا غلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

تجمعوا كلهم بس فهد وسعود راحو للمستشفى 

حاولوو يصحونها بس مافي فايده شالها خالد وبسرعه للمستشفى 

الطريق كان طويل وطول الطريق خالد يحاول يصحيها 

اخيرآ وصل 

فتح خالد باب الطوارى وهو شايلها ويصرخ عليهم 

جابو السرير وانقلوها لداخل الغرفه ،،، 

خالد كان يمشي فالممر يروح ويرد وهو على ناااااااار 

شاف ابوه وقال له ان غلا هني وهي طايحه 

راح و شافو عمهم بالياالله تعرفو علا ملامحه .. 

خالد حاول يمسك نفسه لاخر درررجه ،،
*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الخامـــس ¦¤*~¨° 



خالد ماسك نفسه لين الحين 

شريط حياته مر عليه وهو مغمض عينـه 

آآآآخ يالدنيا ليش جذي تاخذين منا الي نحبهم !! 

غلا ياربي غلا شقول لها شلون اتصرف وتوها طاردتني 

بس انا شسويت ماسويت شي 

توني توني مكلم عمي شلون جذي 

انا لله وانا إليه راجعــون ،، 

كملوا الاجرائات اللازمه وطلعوا راحو لغلا 

دخل على غلا ولقاها قايمه ارتاااح 

وقالت له الدكتوره لازم ترتاح 

وهي ماتبي تقعد فالمستشفى 

خالد : حياتـي لازم ترتاحين تقعدين لج كم يوم هني 

غلا صاحت مثل اليهال ، تقطع القلب حالتها ، وهي تصيح تقوله مابي طلعنيي 

خالد حسها جنها ياهل مو مرته ، شلون جـذي ياربـي 

.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

مسكينه هالغلا كل اللي يحبونها خلوها وراحوو 

امها وابوها والحين عمها ابوها سعد اللي رباها خلاها وهي تنطره على الغدا 

ركبها خالد السياره وسكر الباب 

وراح ركب السياره 

غلا طول الوقت تصيح بس تصيح 

خالد : ياعمري طولي بالج تكفين 

غلا : خااااالد عمممي رااح ،عمي راح عني ليش اعيش؟ 

خالد : لا ياعمري لاتقولين جذي انا وين رحت تروحين واتم انا مع من ؟ 

غلا : وانا ليش عمي خلاني ، انا حتى ماودعته 

خالد : غلا تكفين ماقدر على حالتج جذي انا قلبي يعورني عليج لاتسوين جذي 

غلا سكتت وقعدت تصيح وهي غرقانه فدموعها ،، 

وصلو للبيت وخالد هالمره خلى السياره عند الباب مو فالباركنـg 

نزلها خالد وهي مو قادره تمشي تحس تعبانه بتنهد وتطيح مره ثانيه 

دخلو البيت وعلى طول قطت عباتها لان حستها ثقييله حيل عليها شال خالد عباتها من على الارض 

وشالها لين الدار وهي تصيح 

سدحها على السرير وهي تصيح تعبانه تبي تغمض جفونها بس دموعها تمنعها ،، 

خالد حط يده على جبينها يمسح عليها ،، 

قعد خالد يقرى عليها ونامت 

خالد قعد طول الليل يطالعها وهي نايمـه ،، 

يمسك يدها وهي نايمه وهي مثل اليهال تلم يدها على يد اللي يمسك يدها ،، 

يبوس راسها 

ماقدر يمسك نفسه وطاحت دموعه على عمه وعلى مرته اللي انعفست حالتها ،، 

قعد على السرير وحط راسه بين كفووفه 

مب مصدق الكل منذهل من الخبر 

قعد يفكر فالبلكوونه وهو يدخن زقاره ورا الثانيه لين خلص الباكييت ،،، 

طلع عليه الفجر واذن دخل الغرفه وسكر البلكوونه 

لبس ثوبه وغطى غلا عدل وراح للمسجد 

رجع ونام له شوي 

قام الساعه 8 وماراح الدوام 

قام شاف غلا نايمـه وخلاها ماقعدها ،، 

يبها تنام وترتاح وتنسى كل شي بس لايصير فيها شي 

طرى عليه عمر ، شلون الحين هذا مادرى بالخبر؟ 

نعلمه؟ ولا نخليه ! 

اكيد بيزعل ان ماقلنا 

اتصل وشاور ابوه وقال له لا لازم تعلمـه ،، 

خالد تنهد واتصل 

نطر لين لقط الخط 

خالــد : الووووو ! 

عمر : هلا والله هلا بخـالد شلونك حبيبي 

خالد : حمدلله ، انت شمسوي 

عمر : خالد شصاير؟ شفيه صوتك ! 

خالد : ها لالا ماكو شي لاتخاف كلنا بخير 

عمر : صوتك مايطمن يخوك 

خالد : ليش يبا شفيه صوتي 

عمر : مادري ! 

خالد : يتراوالك انا بس متصل حبيت اسلم وبس 

عمر : ماتقصر حبيب قلبي 

خالد : جامعتكم مسكره اليوم ها 

عمر : أي والله اجازه 

خالد (لالا يبا انكدها عليه ليش ) : ايي خلاص عيل اخليك انا 

عمر : اوووووكيي حبيب قلبي سلم عليهم واحد واحد ابوي وامي وبنت عمي وعمي سعد ويدتي 

خالد ( عمـي سعد ! ) : أي انشالله يبلغ مع السلامه 

وسكرررررر 

عمر : اف حتى مانطرني اودعه 

جاسم : منو 

عمر: اخوي 

جاسم : اها 

دخل خالد الغرفه وطلع له شنطه صغيره 

غلا قامت على قرقعة الاغراض 

غلا بظيقة النوم : وين بتروح .؟؟ 

خالد : بسافر لاخوي؟؟ 

غلا : تسااااااافر!!!!!!!! 

خالد : شلون اقول له عن اللي صار ماقدر اقوله على التليفون 

غلا : انت شنو تسافر واحنا بهالظروف ، شفيك ! 

خالد فكر ( أي صح) : مب مسافر اليوم اخر الاسبوع 

غلا : لك قلب تسافر وتخليني؟ 

خالد : من قال بخليج بتجين وياي 

غلا : مابي اروح 

خالد : غلا كبري عقلج ولا تخليني افقد اعصابي لاني متوتر لاخر درجه 

غلا لفت عنه ولا كلمته وقامت للحمام 

صاحت من كل قلبها 

وطلعت من الحمام 

خالد شافها واعتفس ويهه ( بعد صحتي ) .. 

لبس ثوبه وحط غترته بدون عقال 

خالد : بتمشين وياي ؟ 

غلا : ليش عبالك عمي سعد بيمر علي ! 

خالد عوره قلبه زين ليش تقولين لي هالكلام مب انا اللي ذبحته والله : ..... 

خالد : بنطرج تحت 

نزل خالد وشرب البلاك كوفي وهو واقف 

غلا لبست جلابيه سوداا ولبست عباتها ولا حطت ولااشي 

ونزلت .. 

فالطريق ،،، 

غلا : اليوم الدفان ! 

خالد مسك قلبه : أي عمري اليوم الساعه 11 

غلا صاحت من قلبها : يعني عمي رااااااح عني خلاااااااانني 

خالد : لا ياعمري انا وين رحت لاتقولين جذي 

غلا صاحت وخالد ماعرف شيسوي بس يهديها وهي تزيد 

لدرجة انه شك فكلامه خاف لايكون يزيدها وهو على باله يهديها ،، 

وصلوا للبيت العود اللي فيه عزا النسوان ونزلها خالد وهو ماسكها 

الساعه كانت 10 ،، 
خالد باس راسها : حياتي انا بجيج العصر ، تكفين ريحي عمرج 

غلا بس تنشف دموعها اللي من تجف الاولى تنزل وراها الثانيه 

خالد يمسح دموعها : حياتي عشان خاطري 

غلا ماقدرت تمسك عمرها ولمت خالد وتمت تصيح بحوش البيت 

خالد تم يمسح على راسها وهي تصيح وتقول كلام يقطع القلب 

غلا : عمممي راح ياخاااالد ، مابي ادش هالبيت وهووو محد راااح ياخالد 

ودني له ودننني له خالد بروح وياك عشاااني*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : مايصير حياتي مايصير ياعمري المكان كله رجال وين تروحين 

غلا : بشوف عممي تكفوووون ماشفته قلبي بيتقطع على ماشوفه الله يخليك 

خالد : حياتي عشان خاطري خلاص طلبي له الرحمه 

غلا ماقدرت وقعدت تصيح وخالد دخلها لين البيت 

يدتهم كانت تصيييح عليه بس ترد تسكت شوي 

تغريد كانت مثل المينوووووووونه تصيح من جاسي قلبها وهي فحظن امها 

ولطيفه قاعده على كرسي بروحها وتصيييح 

خالد ( يالله جاتكم اللي تكملكم ) 

غلا راحت عند عمتها ولمتها وتمت تصييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح بحظنها 

من زمان غلا تبي هالحظن من زمااااان .. 

قعدت غلا وخالد حب راسها وقال لها كلمتين يالله يهدونها 

بس مافي امل حب راس يدته وعمته وطلع عنهم للدفان 

مر ابوه وريل تغريد كان فبيت سعود لان عزا الرجال هناك مر عليهم وخذهم .. 

قال لابوه انه بيروح لاخوه عشان يقوله الخبر وبالمره يجيبه 

سعود : احجز تذكرتك اليوم وجيبه عشان يكون ويانا فالعزا .. 

خالد : وغلا يبا وين اخليها 

سعود : خلها فالبيت العود عمتك هناك 

خالد : يبا مو زين لها هي وايد تنوح عليه اخاف اخليها فبيته 

سعود : خلاص ودها وياك 

خالد : ماتبي تتحرك من مكانها يايبا 

سعود : والله كيفك انت وياها 

خالد : خليفه ياخي شور علينا ( يكلمه وهو يطالعه فالمنظره) 

خليفه : رايي من راي بوخالد خلها فالبيت العود 

خالد : على خيير 

نزلوا للمقبره ونزلو سعد لقبره 

يالله خالد شنو عوره قلبه على المنظررر 

سعد اللي امس ويانا نسولف ونظحك كاهو فبيت شبر فشبر 

راحو كلهم وتم خالد يقرا على قبره وحط حذا قبره حصا كبيره عشان يعرفه اذا جاه مره ثانيه 

سعود دمعت عيونه بس محد شافها لانه غطاهم بغترته ،، 

ردوا للبيت وقعدوا يستقبلون الناس للعزا ،، 

خالد اتصل فالسفريات وحجز تذكره وقال له العصر بيجي يدفع لهم 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

البيت العووود كان كلـه نوح والكل يصيح 

غلا كانت لامتها ام عاليه وهي تصيح وعاليه تهديها وتصيح على صياحها ،، 

على العصر غلا وعاليه دخلو دار غلا 

عاليه : بس ياغلا بس ياحبيبتي مب زين اللي تسوينه 

غلا : خلينيييي عاليه خليني انا من قالو لي الخبررر عيني ماوقفت خلووووووووني 

عاليه : مب مخليتج ، ياعمري هذا يومه وكلنا ماشين على هالدرب .. 

ذكري الله وقولي الله يرحمه وينور عليه قبره .. 

غلا من سمعت كلامها حطت راسها على السرير تصيييييييييح من كل قلبها 


اليوم الثاني خالد ودع هله وراح المطار على اول طياره لامريكـا ،، 

بعد ساعات متواصله من الطيران يوم كامل له وهو قاعد 

وصلووو 

ونزل ركب فالسياره ووصلوه للمطار 

وكان ينتظره واحد 

خذه ووصله لين شقة عمر .. 

كان خالد بثوبه فصخ نظارته السودا ورن جرس الشقه ،، 

عمر : جسوم عازم حد ؟ 

جاسم : لا والله 

عمر : من جاينا ؟ 

جاسم : شدراني ؟ 

قام عمر وهو يدندن 

" لاتذكرني بحبك ياغناتي لاتذكرني بماضيك الجميل " 

نسى كل الحروووف نسى كل الكلمات نسى عمره اسمه نسى اهله من فتح الباب 

عمر بصدمه كبيره : خـــــالد ! 

خالد بحزن : هلا عمر .. 

عمر : أهلين حياك 

دخل خالد وسحب عمر شنطته الصغييييييييييره .. 

دخل وسلم على جاسم وقعد على الكرسـي 

جاسم : خلاص انا اخليك عمور 

خالد : لا خلك شدعوى 

جاسم : لا ماعليه يمكن سالفه خاصه انا استأذن 

عمر : خلك مابينا شي 

قعد جاسم بس ماكان يبي .. 

خالد : شخباركم شمسوين ؟ 

عمر : طيبين ، خالد شفييك 

خالد وقف على حيله وعطاهم ظهره وهو ماسك الكرسي .. 

خالد : عمي سعد 

عمر يطالع جاسم : شفييه 

خالد : عطاك عمره 

عمر طاح على الكرسي: ها ! عمي سعد ( غلا ، شحااااااالها غلا بعد هالخبر ) ! 

خالد : يلا وانا جاي اخذك نرد قطر وبعدها ترد تكمل 

عمر : انا لله وانا اليه راجعون شلون جذي 

جاسم : الله يرحمه والبقى فراسكم . 

خالد : انت تركي؟ 

جاسم : لا انا جاسم 

عمر انصدم اكبر صدمه جاته فحياته ( جفـون عينـي لين الحين مارتاحت ) 

عمر : خالد 

خالد : هلا 

عمر : بنت عمي شلونها 

خالد :اييه ياخوك الله يعيين تخيل يوم كنا بالمزرعه طاحت على الدرج وراسها رن على دراجته 

عمر : اوف صار فيها شي؟ 

خالد : ضربه خفيفه بس حمدلله مافي شي جايد 

جاسم يصاصرر عمر : صدقني مالي لزمه خلني اروح باجر امركم واودعك 

عمر مايعبر كلش 

جاسم : من رخصتك ياخالد مع السلامه ، وعظم الله اجركم 

خالد : اجرنا واجرك يالغالي 

جاسم : فمان الله 

خالد : مع السلامه 

طلع وسكر الباب 

======================================== 

اول لقا بين الاخوان جذي حتى ماسلم عليه ناسي كل شي خالد فكره كله باللي ييصير وبمرته 

قام خالد شال غترته اللي صارت بدون عقال وقطها على الكرسي 

عمر : و شلون شصار ؟ 

قاله خالد كل السالفه 

وكل منهم سرح فهمووومه 

بعد ماخلصوا من العزا تم عمر وياهم يومين بعدها رد لدراسته .. 

رجعت غلا وخالد لبيتهم .. 

غلا لين الحين ماقطت الاسود والحزن ساكن ملامحها وكلهـا ،، 

خالد دخل على غلا وهي تصييييييح .. 

راح وقعد على السرير وتفاجىء 

غلا : اصلآ كل اللي صار بسبتك مادورته عدل ، اطلللللللع مابي اشوووووووفك 

خالد فاتح عيونه : بسبتي؟ انا ياغلا ؟ 

غلا : أي انت ، اطلععععع عني اطلع 

خالد : بطلع بس حطي شي واحد دوم على بالج ، عمي مات فيومه وانا مالي دخل باللي صار ، عن اذنج 

ورقع الباب وراه 

غلا تمت تصيح وتدفن ويهها بالمخدات ماتعرف شتسوي 

خلاص انهاااااارت من قلبها 
رن تليفون غرفتهم وشالته 

غلا وصوتها يبين انها صايحه : الووو 

عاليه : حبيبتتتي غلاااا ، شلوووووونج 

غلا : أهلين عاليه ، انا طيبه ، شلونج انتي وخالتي؟ 

عاليه : نسأل عنج بعد عمري 

غلا : ماتقصروون ، من طيبكم 

عاليه : اقول غـلا 

غلا : هلا 

عاليه : فاظيه بعد المغرب؟ 

غلا : أي حيياج بنطرج 

عاليه : وخالد ؟*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووو خيتووو على القصه والله يعطيكي العافيه

وتمنيا أنكي ماطولين عليناا بالتكمله 

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## العبرات الدامية

مشكورة اختي على القصة بس اتمنى انك ماتطولين علينا

----------


## وعود

*مشكورين على التواجد ..*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : سكتي توني طاردته هههه مالي ويه اكلمه .. 

عاليه : خستج ليش 

غلا : مادري عاليه ، هو السبب هو مادوره عدل لو دوره جان لقاه وما صار اللي صار 

عاليه : زين؟ 

غلا : من صجي علوي 

عاليه : تراج بديتي تخربطين غلوي 

غلا : ماخربط من صجي عاليه 

عاليه : والله تخربطين انتووا اصلآ لحقتوا عليه متأخر وريلج طلع يدوره متأخر 

غلا : اففففففف 

عاليه : لاتتأفأفين كلامي هو الصح وانتي قاعده تظلمين ريلج على شي هو ماله يد فيه 

غلا صاحت : ماااااااااااادري علوي مادري 

عاليه : لاتصيحين غلا روحي شوفي ريلج وينه واعتذري له يلا من رخصتج 

غلا : انشالله ، مع السلامة 

وسكروا .,.,.,. 

نزلت غلا تدور خالد وقالت لها الخدامه انه قاعد فالصاله 

خالد كان كالعادة زقاير + بلاك كوفي 

غلا ماعرفت شلون تراضيه 

بدون لايحس جاته من ورآه وشالت الزقاير من يده 

على رغم الحزن اللي فيه ارتسمت ابتسامه عذبه على شفته.. 

غلا قعدت على ريل خالد 

خالد يبي يزعل مب قادر ، اخيرآ طلعت من اللي هي فيه 

خالد : الله حيهمم 

غلا : خالــد لاتزعل على اللي سويتـه ، انت ادري باللي انا فيه 

خالد يرجع شعرها ورا اذنها : من قال اني زعلان ؟ 

غلا : اكيد مو شايل علي؟ 

خالد : سمعتي حد يشيل على غلاه ؟ 

غلا ظحكت له ورجعت تذكرت 

خالد : يصير انتي بعد تنسين ؟ 

غلا : بتناسى عشانك 

خالد يلمها : حياتي انتي والله ، الله يخليييج لي .. 

غلا : تذكر خالد (تقوم عن صدره) ، كنتو كله تتهاوشون لما عمي يقولي كلام حلو ! 

خالد عوره قلبه : أي حياتي اتذكر وبتم اهاوش أي حد يقولج كلمه حلوه الكلام الحلو تسمعينه مني انا بس 

غلا ظحكت له وقامت عنه ،، خالد مسكها من يدها 

خالد : بتخليني؟ 

غلا : بتجيني عاليـه 

خالد : بختج ياعاليه 

غلا ظحكت له ومشت لدارهم 

من دخلت قفلت الباب ورجعت تصييييح 

خالد عنده نفس حنج عمه سعد شوي مرتفع والرقبه طويله 

انغصت من اللي شافته خالد طول الوقت جدامها بس اليوم فتحت على هالشبه اللي فيهم 

ياربي ليش جذي ،، 

غيرت ملابسها وغيرت الاسود بس هم لبست غامق 

لبست جلابية بنفسجية غااااااااااااااااااااامقه مايله للسواد 

لونها عجيب. 

لبست خاتم شاريه لها خالد كله الماس على شكل دمعه ونازله منه مثل الكراكيش ألماسيه 

حطت بس دهن عود ورا اذنها ونزلت 

شافت خالد لين الحين ماطلع 

غلا : مارحت ؟؟؟ 

خالد خاف تطرده : بعد بتطرديني 

غلا راحت ولمته : ههه لا بس الحين بتجي عاليه 

خالد : انشالله بطلع ديري بالج على عمرج وتكفيييييين ارتاحي 

غلا : ماطلبت ، لاتتأخر 

خالد : حااااااضر ، من هالعين قبل هالعين 

ابتسمت له وراح .. 

فتحت باب الغرفة الكرستاليه وقعدت فيـها 

تفكـر .. 

قعدت وهي تطالع كل شي بس ماتدري شتطالع .. 

( عمي راح ، أبوي راح عني ، امي راحت عني ، كلهم راحوا عني 

أنا لو فلحظه أفكر ،، إن انفصلت عن خالد ماعندي أهل! عمي سعود لطيفه بتغيره عليه 

مثل ماغيرته علي وعلى ولده ... 

ليش خليتني عمي؟ وأنت اللي وعدتني انك ماراح تخليني انا الحين بس لخالد قبل كنت انت اهلي 

انت اللي ازورك كل خميس الحين لو خالد خلاني وسافر اتم مع منو عمي؟؟؟ ) 

وتمت تصييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح مب قادرة تمسك عمرها ،، 


طقت عاليه الجرس وفتحت الخدامة الباب 

دخلت عاليه وجاتها غلا سلمت عليها وحضنتها بقوووه وطبعا صاحت 

عاليه : بس غلوي مابي كل مره اشوفج تصيحييين 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

غلا تنشف دموعها : زين زين ،، Rooooze 

جات روز المدبدبه .. : Yes madam 

غلا : شتشربين علايه ؟؟ 

عاليه : أي شي عادي 

غلا : Roze, Bring the drink for us , please 

روز : Ok, One sec madam 

راحت وجابت لهم الـ Tea مع حلوو التوفـي مسوينه صغار Mini Tofie 

عاليه جنت عليه وخلصت الصحن ههههه 

غلا كلت وحده وماقدرت تمسك عمرها 

دخلت الحمام ترجع .. 

عاليه تخرعت : شفيج غلوي ؟؟؟ 

غلا : ماادري مافيني شي 

عاليه : شنو مافيج شي شوفي لونج شلون صار ، بطنج فيه شي؟ 

غلا : مادري يمكن الحلو فيه شي 

عاليه : كاني كلت مافيني شي 

غلا : خلاص سكتي مافيني شي 

عاليه : مب كيفج يلا امشي 

غلا : وين بعد 

عاليه : بنروح نشوف شفيج 

غلا : لا مابي بنطر شوي اذا ماصرت احسن نرووح .. 

عاليه : بننطر وبس قولي آي اسحبج من شعرج .. 

غلا ظحكت وتمو يسولفون وغلا تمسك نفسها عن كل شي 

تعشت عندها عاليه وقامت عشان تروح 

فتحت الباب غلا الا خالد فويهم 

استتتتتتحى عباله راحت بس هي توها بتطلع 

خالد وخر شوي عنها .. 

عاليه : يلا مع السلامه 

خالد : شلونج ياعاليه؟ 

عاليه : الله يسلمك ،، خلاص نشوفج على خير غلا 

غلا + خالد : فمان الله 

خالد طالع غلا لان طلعت نفس الكلمه 

غلا استحت ونزلت عينها 

دخل خالد وسكر البــاب 


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

الساعه 1 

خالد رد من دوامه ولقى غلا نايمــه .. 

راح بدل وطلع لقاها قايمه .. 

غلا : خالد ؟؟ 

خالد : هلا 

خالد : انت وصلت ،، كم الساعه ؟؟ 

خالد : وحده وربع .. 

خالد : اففف ليش جذي طولت بالنومه 

غلا قامت بس تحس راسها ثقيييييل .. 

خالد : يلا بنطرج تتغدين معـأي .. 

غلا : انشالله بس دقايق ابدل وانزل لك 

خالد : لا معليه بنطرج بالدار وننزل مع بعض 

غلا ماردت وقامت الحمام غسلت وبدلت لبست جلابيه لونها ذهبي معتق مع الفوشي الغامق 

خالد : مبرووك قطيتي الاسود 
غلا حزنت اكثر من قبل 

خالد : شفيج ياعمري 

غلا : مافيني شي ، خل ننزل 

نزلو وهم يتغدون بتوتر .. 

خالد عشان غلا تظاهر انه مايبي ينام وقعدوا طول الظهر سوالف ويحاول يظحكها .. 

خالد غلبه النوم وانسدح على السوفا وراسه بحضن غلا .. 

قام خالد على اذان العصر وراح صلى وبعدها قعد يشرب البلاك كوفي بس بدون زقاير 

لان غلا معاه 

غلا انسدحت وخالد يسولف وياها على الكرسي الثاني وهي حاطه يدها على بطنها .. 

خالد : اخليج انا الحين عمري ، عندي شغل 

غلا : متى بترجع ؟ 

خالد : امممممم بالكثييير على العشاا 

غلا : اوكي 

خالد : ماتبين اوديج مكان ؟؟ 

غلا : لا بقعد فالبيت 

خالد : بروحج حياتي؟*

----------


## وعود

*غلا : ماعلي شر لمن بروح؟ عمي سعد محد 

خالد ماعرف شيقول : اللي تشوفينه . 

راح خالد ورد على صلاة العشا شاف غلا محد 

سال الخدامه قالت له من طلعت راحت الدار ونامت 

خالد فتح عيونه : نامت !! 

خالد ( والله ماخليج ، سكت عن هالسالفه قبل لكن اليوم لازم اعرف شفيج من امس لين عصر اليوم نوم 

قلنا تعبانه لكن من قريب المغرب لين العشا هذا شنووووووووووووووووووووووو ) 

دخل خالد وغلا فنوووووووم عمييق 

خالد بهمس : غلا ،، غلاا ، غلااي ! 

غلا تتقلب : هممممم 

خالد : قومي حياتي 

غلا : بعد شوي تعبانه 

خالد : يلا قومي بنطلع 

غلا : ................. 

خالد : يلا قومي 

غلا فتحت عينها بكسل وجفونها ترد تنصل وتفتحهم تحس غشاوه مغطيه عيونها 

غلا : ويين؟ 

خالد : قومي وبقول لج 

غلا : انشالله 

قامت غلا ودخلت الحمام غسلت وجهها وطلعت 

غلا : آمر 

خالد : بنروح المستشفى 

غلا انصب قلبها : ليش شصاير بعد ؟ 

خالد : بس ابي اشوف شفيج مو طبيعيه حالة النوم وياج 

غلا : مافيني شي خالد .. 

خالد : مو بكيفج هذيج المره طوفتها لج لكن هالمره وراسج مامشيها 

غلا : خالد عفيييييفه 

خالد : No way يلا بنتظرج 

غلا : افففففف 

بدلت ولبست جينز وقميص اسود ولبست عباتها 

ركبت السياره وصلوا المستشفى .. 

النرس : مدامة خالد الـ ..... 

خالد : يلا مدامتي تفضلي 

دخلت غلا وخالد ينتظرر 

ربع ساعه وافتحت النرس الباب .. : اتفدل .. 

شالو الحاجز وشاف غلا على السرير تسكر ازرتها .. 

خالد : خير دكتوره شفيها؟؟ 

الدكتوره : هي من متى عندها حالة هالنوم ؟؟ 

خالد : من فتره طويله بس هي مارظت نجيبها 

الدكتوره : اها اها ، خلاص عيل 

خالد : شنوو 

الدكتوره : الف مبروك 

خالد والظحكه المكاره على وجهه : شنووو ! 

الدكتوره : مدامتك حاااامل 

غلا اللي خشت ويهها من الفشششله 

خالد وقف على حيله : صصج ! حاااااااااااااامل؟؟؟ 

الدكتوره : أي صج 

خالد :ايوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ، أخيرآآ 

الدكتوره : يلا عاوزه الحلاوه؟ 

خالد : افا عليييييييج 

يروح لغلا ويرفع يدها يبوووووسها وهويترووووووحها 

خالد :احبببج مبروووك غلاي 

غلا نست كل شي مب متذكره غير انها كانت قبل شوي منسدحه هني والحين تشوف خالد 

جدامها يبارك لها انها حامل .. 

ركبت السياره وخالد مب مصدق يصارخ وحاله 

غلا : بس بس ياخالد حشى سويت لنا عرررس 

خالد يدوووس : مووووووووو مصدددددددددددددق 

غلا :شوي شوي خالد لاتذبحححنا 

خالد : اااااااخ مستانس مستانس تعرفين شنو يعني مستانس 

غلا : ههههه زين زين 

خالد : سمممممممعي من اليوم ورايح لاتتنفسين حتى انا اتنفس عنج واجيب لج النفس 

غلا : هههه شدعوى عاااد 

خالد وقف عند محل مجوهرات .. 

غلا : لييش؟ 

خالد : بلا كلام هاتي يدج 

نزلت غلا ودخلوا المحل 

وشرت غلا طقم عجيييب 

الماس مشغول بطريقه حلوه كله مفرغ .. 

خذوه وركبوا السياره .. 

وراحو مطعم يتعشوون 

خالد : اكلي الطاوله كلها ابي ولدي يطلع متييييين 

غلا : هههههههههه ياخاالد ،شوي شوي علي 

خالد : اوووووف شنو مستانس غلا ، شنوو احبج؟؟؟ 

قعدوا يتعشون وخالد موت غلا ظحك .. 

خلصوا وراحو بيت العم سعود 

خالد دخل وسلم 

خالد : بارك لي يباااااااا بصيير ابوووووووووو 

سعود : صج والله ، زيين الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك 

خالد حب راس ابوه : الله يبااارك فييييييك 

خالد : ها يمه مالي مبروك؟ 

لطيفه : الف مبروك ياخالد .. الف مبروك ياغلا 

غلا : الله يبارك فيج .. 
قعدوا يسولفون وغلا مرجعه راسها على ورا تفكرر 

لو كان عمي سعد موجود كان هالخبر سمعوه غيييييير 

الله يرحمك ياعمـــي ويخلي لي خالد ... 





شممكن يصير بعد ؟؟ 

خالد وغلا شمصير ولدهم ؟؟ 

خالد بيقدر يتحمل غلا ونوحها على عمها ؟ 

بيخليها وبيتصرف تصرف ( لا تعليق ) عليــه !!!*

----------


## وعود

*¨*~¤¦ الفصل الســــادس ¦¤*~¨° 



خالد : يلا غلا مشينا ؟؟ 

لطيفه : خلكممم وين تو الناس مب متعشين معانا ؟؟ 

خالد : لا والله يما ،، تعشينا احنا 

لطيفه : أي ،، كيفكـم . 

غلا : المره الجايه انشالله خالتي (وهي تبتسم لها ) 

لطيفه : أي قلتيها يعني عقب سنه انشالله ، انتوا واصلين للغير واحنا لا 

غلا طالعت خالد ونزلت عينها .. 

خالد : يمه ماله داعي هالكلام انتي عارفه اللي احنا فيه .. 

لطيفه طالعت السقف وردت تطالعه : والله براحتكممم ماجبركم على وصل حد وانتوا ماتبون 

خالد : يالله يبا تصبح على خير (يحب راسه ) ، تصبحين على خير يمه .. 

حبوا روسهم هو وغلا وطلعوا ،، 

غلا من سكروا باب البيت لمما طلعوا وعيونها تلامع ،، 

خالد يقرب منها : شفيــج غلا ؟؟ 

غلا صاحت : مافيني شي .. 

خالد : شلون مافيج ، قاعده تصيحين 

غلا : مافيني ، ماااااااافيني 

خالد تعوذ من ابليس وراح قرب السيار لين المدخل ،، 

ركبت غلا وهم صاخين طول الطررريق .. 

غلا توها بتنطق : بـ (تذكرت ان عمها توفى ) ودمعت عيونها 

خالد : شنو؟ 

غلا : لا ولاشي 

خالد : قولي عمري شكنتي بتقولين 

غلا : لالا ولاشي خالد . 

خالد : يعني الحرف طلع بروحه . . ! 

غلا : كنت بقول ،، مب رايحين لعمي ؟؟ 

خالد اعتفس ماعرف شيسوي يحسها وايد صغيره ومتعلقه وايد فعمها اكثر منه .. 

سكت خالد ومارد على اللي قالته وهو اصلآ سرح ،، 

(( لو ابي اشرح لها واقول عن اللي صار ماقدر ، البنت صغيره ، واخاف أي كلمه 

تأثر فيها وهي مب ناقصه وتقعد تصيح وانا مابيها تصيح ، ياربي والله تعبت شالحل؟؟ 

شسوي ؟ )) 

خالد : اففففففف شنو مستاااااااااااااااانس ،، احبــــــــــــــــــــججج 

غلا ظحكت له وردت تطالع يدها الي شابكتها فبعضهم البعض ،، 

خالد : عمري حياتي ، تكفييين ماحب اشوفج جذي والله اعتفسسسس 

غلا : ليش مافيني شي انا ! 

خالد : حلفـي ! وين ظحكتج ، قبل ماكان شي مونسني غير ظحكتج الحين كل ماشوفج تصيحين 

غلا : شسوي خالد انت تدري ليش اصيح 

خالد : لا اله الا الله ،،، 

غلا ( اف ادري عورت راسه بس شسوي شسوووووووووووووووووووي ؟؟ ) 

وصلوا للبيت نزلوو ودخلووو ،،، 

غلا توها بتركب الدري وقفها خالد .. 

خالد : وين انشالله ؟ 

غلا : بصعد الدار !! 
خالد يدغدغ بطنه : اهه ماقدر اظحك غلا 

غلا : يه ليش ! 

خالد : تقولين تبين تصعدين الدار !! 

غلا رفعت حواجبها : شالغلط يعني ؟؟ 

خالد : غلا بتذبحيني ياعمري ، شيطلعج الدار على ريلج ،، انتي حامل مو زين لج 

غلا : هههههههه، شدعوى مافيها شي 

خالد وخر عنها شوي وهي ركبت الدري قط غترته وفتح طقطق ثوبه 

خالد : تعالي تعالي 

غلا ردت نزلت له : نعم؟؟ 

خالد : ليش تطالعيني جذي ، يعني كلش اذا طالعتيني جذي بموت ( يبي ينزفزها) 

غلا : هههههه ياخالد 

خالد : واللهههههههه لاتحريني تقعدين تطالعيني جذي (يقرب منها) ، ترا اروح فيها 

غلا توخره عنها : هههههههه .. وتمشي عنه 

شالها وحسها شكثر خفييفه خفت اكثر عن قبل .. 

خالد : ياويلي ششايل اانا ! 

غلا : خااالد بدييينا طنازه 

شالها خالد ووصلو للدار ، قعدوت على الكرسي وخالد على الارض ..
*

----------


## وعود

*خالد يحب يدها : الله يخليج ياغلا ، اذا لي خاطر عندج ،، عمي سعد خلاص ، الله يرحمه 

لاتصيحين عليه ، النوح اكثر من 3 ايام ياعمري مكروه .. 

كلنا على هالدرب محد بيطوفه ، انا وانتي بعيد الشر ، كلنااا ، بدال ماتصيحين وتحرقين قلبج وقلبي عليج 

ادعي له ترحمي عليه ، شبيفيدج كثر النوح؟؟ تفكرين ان زدتيه عمي بيرد؟؟؟ 

لا خلاص عمي راح للي خلقه وخلقج ، عشاني ياغلا .. 

انتي خلاص صرتي مسؤوله عن واحد هني (ياشر على بطنها ) لاتضرينه وخليه يطلع على الدنيا 

وهو مستانس ، هااي ولددي انا ومابي الهوا يهب عليه .. (يبي يظحكها بس ماقدر) .. 

خالد : يلا ظحكــي عشاني 

غلا كانت طول الوقت تسمعه وهي مدنعه 

رجعت خصله ورا اذنها وتكلمت بصوتها اللي بدى يرتجف مع كلام خالد ,, 

غلا : خالد تكلم بالواقع ، انت مفكر عمي سعد كان شوي؟ عمي سعد كان كل شي بحياتي 

كفايه اني ماكملت حياتي معاه وسمعت كلامه لانه اطيب واحد فينا ، وجيت بيتكم ، وعشت بين شباب 

مع انه ماكان راضي لان مافي حد بيرضى على بنته تعيش بين شباب 

خالد يقاطعها : بس احنا عيال عمج 

غلا : وعيال عمي ! مو يصير انك تتزوج بنت عمك وخالك وعمتك ! 

هذي بنظرك انت ترضاها ؟ اكيد لا .. 

لكن هو ماقدر يقول شي لانه طيب وعلى نياته عشان جذي محد يسمع له .. 

لكن عمي سعود لانه الكبير وكلمته تمشي علينا بدون مايشاور حتى يقرر وينفذ عنا .. 

عمي سعد كان كل شي لي ، كل شي حتى لمن تزوجتك ماقدرت ابعد عنه .. 

يمكن لاني صغيره ومب متعوده ابعد عنه ، لأن كل شي صار بسرعه 

بسرعه دخلت بيتكم بسرعه .... تزوجنا ،، (تصيح) وبسرعه عمي راح 

راح وخلاني بروحي ، الله يعلم باجر شيصير انا وحده ماعندها اهل هنيي ماعندي 

خالد : وانا وين رحت؟ 

غلا : 

خالد : طلعتيني بره الحسبه ! 

غلا : ماطلعتك خالد ، بس انت شفت امك غصبتنا باجر شدراك يمكن تغصبك تخليني 

امك كل يوم بمزاج 

خالد : ومن يقدر يوخرني عنج؟ 

غلا : مادري خالد مادري ( وقعدت تصيح) 

خالد لمها : سمعي ياغلا اللي سوته امي ماكنا ندري ان فيه خيره لنا انا وانتي 

شوفي شصار الحين ، انا اللي ماكنت فيوم متوقعج حبيبتي ! ماكنت شايف هالجماااااال كلـــــه 

شوفيني اليوم شحالي ، ماقدر يمر اليوم ماشوفج ماكلمج الله يعلم باللي فيني 

تولعت فيــج مع اني مو بسنج ، بس ذبحتيني ياغلا .. 

وحمدلله انج لي لو الحين انا ماتزوجتج وانتي فهالوضع 

عمي وخلاج وعلى قولتج امي كل يوم لها مزاج 

جان صفيتي لحالــج ولا حد معاج ... 

غلا : حمدلله انا ماقلت شي بس 

خالد : لابس ولاشي ، انا ابيج تنسين كل اللي صار من قبل ، وخلاص دموع بعد هالليله مابي اشوف 

انا تخنقني دموعج ، غاليين علي حيييل والله غالين ، تبين ام فصيـل تصيح جدامي واسكت ، معصـــــــي 

بعدج مافطتني بغلاج يالغلاااااااااا 


غلا تظحك : سميته بعد 

خالد : طبعآ ، فيصل على عمي ، الله يرحمه ، والله ماطلع من جزاه على اللي جابه لي 

غلا : واذا بنت ؟ 

خالد يطالعها بطرف عينه يبي يحرها ويجيس النبض عندهاا ، : طبعآ لطيفه 

غلا ثورت ، شوطت ووقفت على حيلها .. 

غلا : لو على دمــــــــــــي ، تعرف شنو يعني ، ماسمييي بنتي لطيفه 

خالد : افا ليش ؟ 

غلا :ليش بعد عقب اللي سوته فيني وكل الكلام تبي اسمي بنتي لطيفه ماجيب عيال ابرك ولا اسمي لطيفه 

خالد : خلاص خلاص قعدي لاتعصبين مابي لطيفه يباااااا ، يكفيني الغلا انا 

غلا : مابي خالد مااابي 

خالد :زيييييييين مانبي نسمي قعدي بس 
قعدت غلا .. 

خالد يرفع عينه : شدعوى عاد هبيتي فيني ، تعرفيني حساس ماقدر على الصراخ 

غلا ماتت ظحك عليه شكله كاان فظييييييع .. 

خالد : أي ظحكي ، بعد ظحكيييي ي ، يااااااااااربي ولهت علىىىىى 

هالظظظظظظظظظظظظظحكككككككككككككككككككككككككه 

غلا تمسك بطنها من الظحك : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد يلمها بقووو نقز عيونها هههه 

خالد يمسح دموع عيونه من الظحك : اف احبج احبج 

غلا : وانا بعد ، والله احبك*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : بالهوون بالهوون ياقلبـــي ،، معطيك غلا الفلا حالــــــــه 

غلا : ههههههههه ياسلاام .. 

خالد يشق حلجه : هاي انا كاتبها 

غلا : واااااااي صح صح 

خالد : واااااااي صح صح 

غلا كانت تعرف شنو اكثر شي ينرفز خالد ،، عملها عنه سعود عمها 

خذت يده وقعدت تدغدغ راحة يده 

خالد : آي آي يالنذذذله لالا بحك يديييي احححح شييلي شيلي 

غلا : NoOo 

خالد : تكفين تكفين بس شوي ، غلا الله يخليج 

غلا ولاجنها تسمعه 

خالد :اهىء تكفييييييين 

غلا هدت يده : عشان ماتعيدها 

خالد : خلاص تبت 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.* . 

عمر رجع لجامعته ودارسته 

وكانت فترة امتحانات .. 

لبس عمر بنطلون اسود وقميص اسود ونظارته الجديده عاكسه + طبيه .. 

نزل عمر ولقى غاليه وريما وعاشه 

عاشه كانت اعبطهم كانت بلا قيود ماعطه نفسها حريه تامه ،، Free يعني . . 

عاشه : Hi 3omar 

عمر : اوه ، هلا اهلين .. 

عاشه : ها للجامعه ؟ 

عمر : أي والله ، وانتوا ! 

عاشه : Sure ، بس انتظر البقيه .. 

عمر حسها تبي تطقها سالفه .. 

عمر : اها ، خلاص استأذن انا 

عاشه : تو الناس بتم بروحي جذي 

عمر : اسف والله استاذن مع السلامه ،،، 

وراح عمر 

طلعوا ريمه وغاليه 

عاشه : اف عليه صج متبلد الاحساس 

ريما : منووو ؟؟ 

عاشه : هذا عمور 

ريمـا : ليش متبلد 

عاشه : اسولف وياه عطاني طاف .. 

ريما : تستاهلين شتبين فيه تسولفين وياه .. 

عاشه : زين انجبي وانجلعي جدامي 

مشوا البنات كلهم وعاشه تقص لهم السالفه ،،، 

.* فـ الكويـــــت *. 

عليا خطيبة المرحوم سعد كانت قاعده مع ابوها وخواتها ،، 

دخلت عليهم امها .. 

الام : عليا تعالي ابيج شوي 

عليا : انشالله يما 

مشت عليا وهي تعبانه ، راح سعد عنها وخلاها ، كل احلامها ، كل امانيها اللي كانت تنتظرها بشوووق 

تبخـرررب فالهوا وضاعت منها بغمضة عيـن ، مافي بنت تحب حتى تفكر انها تنحط فهالموقف 

بوسط جهازها للعرس وتشطيبها على كل شي 

طاح على راسها خبر وفاة خطيبها !! 

يالله ،، ليش جذي انا ليش حظي جذي 

عليا وهي صوتها متغير من الصياح وخشمها جنه منسد .. 

عليا : نعم يمـا ؟؟ 

امها : عليا حبيبتي ، خلاص انسي اللي صار ، اليوم متعب ولد خالتج تقدم لج 

عليا : من صجج يمه ! 

امها : أي من صجي ، ليش شفيه ولد خالتج ؟ ريال وكفو وكل البنات يتمنونه .. ! 

عليا : مابيه يما خلاص ، انا وحده شالت فكره الزواج من راسها موليـه 

الام : ليش انشالله ؟ مو من اول مره تنسحبين 

عليا: ليش يمه هي شنو لعبه ولا حرب ؟؟ يمه هاي زواج وانتي تدرين ان انا وسعد 

من صغرتنا كنتوا تقولون احنا لبعض ، سعد لعليا وعليا سعد !! 

تبيني انسى صعبه يما خلاص مابي انا بركز باللي انا فيه وبنسى مابي شي ولا شيييي 

الام : اعوذ بالله ، خلاص فكري بالسالفه انتي الحين مب متفهمه الوضع بعد فتره بسمع الرد 

عليا : من الحين ، لا .. 

وطلعت عنها .....*

----------


## وعود

*عليا ( من صجها امي الله يهداها افف والله انا روحي راحت من رحت عني يا سعد ) 
فبيت العم سعود ،، 

اتصل سعود لبيت اخته تغريد ورد ريلها .. 

سعود : الووووو ! 

بوعلي : اهلين حيالله سعوود 

سعود : هلا فيك ، شلونك يابوعلي شخبارك؟؟ 

بوعلي : الله يسلمك انت علومك 

سعود : طيب الحمدلله ، اقول تغريد عندك ؟؟ 

بوعلي : أي هاك .. 

تغريد : هلا سعود .. 

سعود : هلا تغريد شلونج ؟ 

تغريد : بخـير 

" تغريد من صارت سالفة غلا وروحتها لبيته وهي ماتحب تكثر حجي وياه " .. 

سعود : اقولج ياتغريد ،، الحين امي شلون ، مب عدله اخليها فالبيت بروحها مع الخدامه 

تغريد : خلاص خلها تسكين فقصرك العالي اللي مافيه حد وبعدين طفروها .. 

سعود : احاجيج عدل حاجيني عدل 

تغريد : مادري عنك كيفك 

سعود : ان طلعناها من البيت العود بيتم فاضي ومافيه حد ، شالحل بالله ؟؟ 

تغريد : كلمها وشوف شتقول .. 

سعود : شكلها جي ، يلا اخليج . 

تغريد : مع السلامه 

وسكرت 

خليفه : شيبي سعود ؟؟ 

تغريد : يبي يشوف حل للبيت العود وامي لانها بروحها 

خليفه : اها ، انزين نجيبها عندنا بيتنا وسيع وماعندنا حد 

تغريد : ماظن بترظى 

خليفه : ليش انا بعد ولدها 

تغريد : لا مب عن هالسالفه ، يعني انت تعرف سعود وسوالفه 

خليفه : ااااها، خلاص اللي تشوفونه بس انا عيني اوسع لها من المكان 

تغريد : الله يخليك انشالله ... 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

سعود : شوفي لطيفه انا هالبيت يمكن أأجره أبيعه ونروح عند امي 

لطيفه : شتقووول ! 

سعود : اللي سمعتيه 

لطيفه بعد تفكير : خلاص سو اللي تبيه بس انا عندي شرط .. 

سعود : خير ؟ 

لطيفه : تكتبه باسمي 

سعود : كفايه اللي عندج ماشالله عليج عندج كل شي .. 

لطيفه : مستكثرهم علي ، ياحسرتي كل اللي عندي من ورثي .. 

سعود : هذا يمكن اسجله باسم عيالي 

لطيفه : وانا ماتخاف يغدرون باجر عيالك فيني 

سعود : عيدي كلامج وسمعيه وبتعرفين من غدر فالثاني 

وراح اتصل لخالد وقال له يجيهم .. 


غلا كانت غافيه على السرير وخالد كان توه متسبح ويلبس شكله بيطلع .. 

رن التليفون اللي خرب نومة غلا وخلاها تفتح عيونها بكسـل تشوف خالد وهو يتكلم 

من زود الكسل اللي فيها وتعب الحمل لانها باول الايام .. 

سكرت عيونها وتمت تسمعه بس .. 

خالد : أي ،، انشالله يبا ، أي لا اكيد ،، متى ، اووه حاضر افا عليك ، أي ، لا عندي جم شغله بخلصهم واجيك.. 

راح خالد عند غلا وهي نايمه 

وخر خصل قذلتها الناعمه عن عيونها .. 

خالد : انتي نمتي ؟؟ 

غلا فتحت عيونها ومسكت يده : لا مانمت 

غلا بتعدل قعدتها 

خالد : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلج منسدحه 

غلا : لا الله يخليك بس تعبت 

خالد : لالالالا انسدحي 

غلا : مابي خالد 
خالد : عشاني لاتتعبين 

غلا : ماتعبت قولي شيبي عمي ؟؟ 

خالد : انسدحي بتكلم 
غلا تدري بنحاسة خالد انسدحت نص سدحه 

خالد : يبينا نروح له البيت .. 

غلا : ليش؟؟؟ 

خالد : والله مادري قال سالفه ويبي راينا فيها 

غلا : شنو بعد ؟؟ 

خالد : وغلاة غلاي مادري 

غلا استحت من كلمتـه ،، انا غلاه ؟؟ يجننننن .. 

غلا : وانا بعد تبوني؟ 

خالد : شنسوى بدونج ؟؟؟ 

غلا : لا يعني يمكن يبيك انت بس 

خالد : انا وانتي 1 يبيني يعني يبيج يبيج يعني يبيني 

غلا : ههه صح عليا ( من صجها امي الله يهداها افف والله انا روحي راحت من رحت عني يا سعد ) 
فبيت العم سعود ،، 

اتصل سعود لبيت اخته تغريد ورد ريلها .. 

سعود : الووووو ! 

بوعلي : اهلين حيالله سعوود 

سعود : هلا فيك ، شلونك يابوعلي شخبارك؟؟ 

بوعلي : الله يسلمك انت علومك 

سعود : طيب الحمدلله ، اقول تغريد عندك ؟؟ 

بوعلي : أي هاك .. 

تغريد : هلا سعود .. 

سعود : هلا تغريد شلونج ؟ 

تغريد : بخـير 

" تغريد من صارت سالفة غلا وروحتها لبيته وهي ماتحب تكثر حجي وياه " .. 

سعود : اقولج ياتغريد ،، الحين امي شلون ، مب عدله اخليها فالبيت بروحها مع الخدامه 

تغريد : خلاص خلها تسكين فقصرك العالي اللي مافيه حد وبعدين طفروها .. 

سعود : احاجيج عدل حاجيني عدل 

تغريد : مادري عنك كيفك 

سعود : ان طلعناها من البيت العود بيتم فاضي ومافيه حد ، شالحل بالله ؟؟ 

تغريد : كلمها وشوف شتقول .. 

سعود : شكلها جي ، يلا اخليج . 

تغريد : مع السلامه 

وسكرت 

خليفه : شيبي سعود ؟؟ 

تغريد : يبي يشوف حل للبيت العود وامي لانها بروحها 

خليفه : اها ، انزين نجيبها عندنا بيتنا وسيع وماعندنا حد 

تغريد : ماظن بترظى 

خليفه : ليش انا بعد ولدها 

تغريد : لا مب عن هالسالفه ، يعني انت تعرف سعود وسوالفه 

خليفه : ااااها، خلاص اللي تشوفونه بس انا عيني اوسع لها من المكان 

تغريد : الله يخليك انشالله ... 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

سعود : شوفي لطيفه انا هالبيت يمكن أأجره أبيعه ونروح عند امي 

لطيفه : شتقووول ! 

سعود : اللي سمعتيه 

لطيفه بعد تفكير : خلاص سو اللي تبيه بس انا عندي شرط .. 

سعود : خير ؟ 

لطيفه : تكتبه باسمي 

سعود : كفايه اللي عندج ماشالله عليج عندج كل شي .. 

لطيفه : مستكثرهم علي ، ياحسرتي كل اللي عندي من ورثي .. 

سعود : هذا يمكن اسجله باسم عيالي 

لطيفه : وانا ماتخاف يغدرون باجر عيالك فيني 

سعود : عيدي كلامج وسمعيه وبتعرفين من غدر فالثاني 

وراح اتصل لخالد وقال له يجيهم .. 


غلا كانت غافيه على السرير وخالد كان توه متسبح ويلبس شكله بيطلع .. 

رن التليفون اللي خرب نومة غلا وخلاها تفتح عيونها بكسـل تشوف خالد وهو يتكلم 

من زود الكسل اللي فيها وتعب الحمل لانها باول الايام .. 

سكرت عيونها وتمت تسمعه بس .. 

خالد : أي ،، انشالله يبا ، أي لا اكيد ،، متى ، اووه حاضر افا عليك ، أي ، لا عندي جم شغله بخلصهم واجيك.. 

راح خالد عند غلا وهي نايمه 

وخر خصل قذلتها الناعمه عن عيونها .. 

خالد : انتي نمتي ؟؟ 

غلا فتحت عيونها ومسكت يده : لا مانمت 

غلا بتعدل قعدتها 

خالد : لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلج منسدحه 

غلا : لا الله يخليك بس تعبت 

خالد : لالالالا انسدحي 

غلا : مابي خالد 
خالد : عشاني لاتتعبين 

غلا : ماتعبت قولي شيبي عمي ؟؟ 

خالد : انسدحي بتكلم 
غلا تدري بنحاسة خالد انسدحت نص سدحه 

خالد : يبينا نروح له البيت .. 

غلا : ليش؟؟؟ 

خالد : والله مادري قال سالفه ويبي راينا فيها 

غلا : شنو بعد ؟؟ 

خالد : وغلاة غلاي مادري 

غلا استحت من كلمتـه ،، انا غلاه ؟؟ يجننننن .. 

غلا : وانا بعد تبوني؟ 

خالد : شنسوى بدونج ؟؟؟ 

غلا : لا يعني يمكن يبيك انت بس 

خالد : انا وانتي 1 يبيني يعني يبيج يبيج يعني يبيني 

غلا : ههه صح
*

----------


## وعود

*خالد : يلا عمري قولي شتبين تلبسين كل شي وانا اجيبه لين عندج 

غلا : هههههههههه لالالا مالك شغل بهالاشيا انا البس بروحي 

خالد : لاقولي بطلعه وانتي بس قومي ولبسي ملابسج 

غلا : لا خالد خلاص انت انتظرني تحت وانا بجيك 

خالد : لا عمري 

غلا : ازعل ترا 

خالد : لالالا خلاص بنطر تحت انا 

غلا : شاطر عمري 

نزل خالد ينتظرها وهو يحس بوناسـه يعيشها لاول مره ،، طعمها غير ،، يحس الدنيا حلووه 

يحب كل النـاس وده يقول لكل الناس انه بيصير ابو والولد امه غلا 

شكثر يحب غلا ، يموت فهواهـــــــــــــــــــــــا .. 

لبست غلا فستان قصته ناعمـه حيـل 

اسود عادي وتحته بدي اسود 

نصفت شعرها وتكحلت ولبست عباتها 

توها بتخطي تنزل 

خالد يصرخ لها من تحت وهو يركب : لالالالالالالالالالالا تحملي 

غلا تخرعت : شنو شنو 

خالد : اوف حمدلله وصلت 

غلا : شنو خالد شصاير 

خالد : اوف سكتي كنتي بتنزلين الدرج بروحج تخيلي 

غلا : ههههههه ياخاااالد انت شفيك 

خالد : شفيني؟ انا واحد يموت فمرته ولايبي يتعبنها هاي الي فيني 

غلا ظحكت له وشالها خالد ينزلها على الـدرج .. 

طلعوا وهالمره غلا طلبت منه يتمشون لين السياره 

حوشهم كان شوي وسيـع .. 

خالد يمثل اونه يدور غلا .. 

خالد : غــلا ؟؟ غلا !! 

غلا ظحكت تدري عنده شي : 

خالد : وين غلا راحت غلا 

خالد راح وقعد عند ورده فالزراعه شكلها حلـــــــــــــو 

بيضه وفالنص الاصفر المايل للاورنج مع الوردي .. الياسميين .. 

خالد : وين غلا ؟؟ 

يدور بين الورووود .. 

خالد يطالع غلا وبعدها يرد للورده : 

ادوورك ، بخدوود الزهر 

(( يطالع القمر جنه يكلمه صج )) 

فالليل ، فعيون القمــــر ،، 


غلا ( والله احبك الله يخليك لي ولايحرمني منك ، اخاف احبك اكثر وتروح مني )) 

خالد يمجع الورده ويحطها بشعر غلا 

خالد : لالا على جنب شيله وهاي ، ورى احلى 

حطها بشعرها وطلع شكلها فظيييييع نعوم حييل 


ركبوا السياره وراحو لبيت العم سعود 

قعدوا وقال لهم السالفه .. 

سعود : ها شقلت ياخالد ؟؟ 

خالد : يبا انك تكتبه باسم امي الصراحه لا اذا باسمي انا وعمير هذي عدله 

سعود : وبيتك ؟؟ 

خالد : يبا بيتي باسم الغلا 

غلا اندهشت من الخبر اللي خلى المكان كله يصـــــخ ، جنهم بلعو السنتهم 

بعد الصمت اللي عم المكان كلـه 

سعود : من متى ؟؟ 

خالد : من شريته 

غلا : وليش ماقلت لي 

خالد : كاج عرفتي 

غلا انحرررررجت اففف ماتعرف شتسوي الحين شبتقول امه غصبته ومادري شنو 

الله يعيين 
ولطيفه كانت عكس تفكيرها عادي ماهمها اللي سواه خالد .. 

قعدوا بعد ماتفقوا ان سعود بيروح وبييصير الاسم بعقد منه بعد وفاته 

يصير باسم عيالـه عمر و خالد .. و مايحق لاي حد يتصرف فيه غيرهم 

لا امهم ولا أي حد .. بس همم 







عمر كان بداره يدرس 

توه مسكر من خالد و صدمه بخبر حمل مرته ،، 

فرح له شوي وبارك له 

بس يحبها اكيد بيحزن وهالشي يظايقه 

00% اللي يسويه غلـط 

خالد ( الله حامل ،، ياريتج كنتي لي ،، آآآخ حسافه ظعتي مني ، شقول 

نوحي عليج كفاييه ، الله يوفقكم ) .. 

محمد : شفيك عمر ؟؟ 

عمر : لالا ولاشي ، جويسم تأخر ها! 

محمد : مادري عنه 

عمر : طول والله 

محمد : شعلينا ننتظره شوراك 

عمر : لا ماوراي شي بس انا بتلقوني بهالحديقه بتمشى شوي 

محمد : اجي وياك ؟ 

عمر ( ابي اتمشى مع نفسي يااااااخي ) : كيفك 

محمد : لا يبا شيبنا احنا .. 

عمر : هههههههه يلا تلقوني كالعاده بعالم آخر 

محمد : طبعآ من غير ماتقولها يالغالي .. 

راح عمر وقعد يتمشى والجو كان شوي بارد ومظلم الاناره اناره بسيطه 

بس حلوه وفي نور يعني 

قعد يفكر يفكر ويفكر 

مايدري بعين ريما اللي كانت نازله بروحها لهالحديقه 

كل يوم تنزلها بروحها تحس انها ماتستغني عن هالمكان ،،، 

قاعده على كرسي خشب بس فمكان بعيد 

قعد عمر تحت شجره ،، قعد يفكر ويفكر 

خذ خشبه وطلع موس وقعد يقشرها وهو يفكـر 

كان لابس بنطلون ديرتي وفانيله بيج وبالطو جلد وحاط وشاح اسود ينلف على الرقبه 

كان شكلـه راقــــــــــــــي حلووو ، مو مال قعدة الارض خخخ 

قاعده تطالعه من بعيد تبي تعرف شآخرة اللي صار مع حبه 

لانها من درت انقهرت*

----------


## وعود

*وعمر ولا كان حاس ربع اللي تحسه ريمه 

لان خلاص كل احاسيسه لغلا وخلاص ماتت احاسيسه 

قعد عمر كالعاده 

اذا بروحه ومحد عنده حثلها وغني خخخ 


كنت غايـة مناتي 
وكل فكري وذاتي 
كنت ماخذ حيااتي 
قبل ماياخذوونك 

ماقدر يكمل وفرك عيووونه 

وريما ظنته صاح وحقدت من كل قلبها على غلا 


ياربي ماتوقع في انسان جذي 

شلون جي يحب من صجه ومن كل قلبه 

ياربي ليش جي انا احبه ولا متولعه فيه 

اففففففففففففففففففف ياربي ياربي .. 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 


رجعوا البيت أحلى ثنين << خخخ شرايكم فالمسمـــى .. ؟؟ 

خالد : امممممممممممم غلا 

غلا : هـلا 

خالد : اممم انا مادري احس ودايمآ لما احس يطلع صح 

غلا : شتحس حبيبي 

خالد : احس انج حامل بـ2 

غلا : لااا الله لايقولها 

خالد : ليييش الله يقولها 

غلا : من اولها 2 شوي شوي 

خالد : عشان مانزعل واحد لج واحد لي 

غلا : ههههه واذا طلعوا بنات 

خالد : حلاتها يبا ، هالدنيا شنو بدون البنااات ؟؟ 

غلا : نعمممممممممممم شتقول؟ 

خالد : وانتي شيختهمممممم يبا ، بس بناتي بعد هذولا بنات هالدنيا لازم امدحهم 

غلا : عبالي 

خالد : زين اذا توأم بنات او بنت وحده شبتسمينهم ؟؟ 

غلا : اكيد آمنه بس اذا 2 مادري آمنه وو اممم الاسم الثاني عليك انت 

خالد : اناااا ماااادري خلي افكر ،، شرايج بـ حلا ؟ 

غلا : لا 

خالد : على وزن غلا يعني عشان يقولون حلا بنت غلا 

غلا : لالا 

خالد :أي احس بنتي مصديه 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ه 

خالد يحط يده على قلبه : فديت هالضحكه تمووووووووووتني وتحيييييييييييييييييييني 

غلا : ياسلام 

خالد : مش آآآآآآآآآآآآآدر 

خالد: يكمل اذا بنت ام ام ام ام ×× لطيفه ×× .. 

غلا : شطور 

خالد : آمنه و مريم 

غلا : مريم؟؟ 

خالد : أي مريم 

غلا : شمعنى ؟؟ 

خالد : مادري من يوم كنت صغير احبه 

غلا : ليش تحبه ؟ ترا اغااااااااار 

خالد : يبا مافي حد يوصل لغلاتج فوق انتي ، اانا الاسم عاجبني يعني حلو 

غلا : خلاص مريم مريم اللي تبيه 

خالد : واذا توأم صبيان ؟ 

غلا ردت تذكرت اشيا وحزنت وخالد تحسف على السؤال 

غلا بصوت يرتجف : بسمـي فيصل و سعد ... 

خالد يحب يدها : اموت على الذوق انااا ( يغمز لها ) 

غلا ظحكت من غير نفس للظحك وردت حزنت 

خالد ماقال لها شي وقال بروح اتسبح وانام .. 

تعكر مزاجه حيل 

كل ماانسيها الموضوع ترجع تطريه يعني شنو حابه تنكد على عمرها 

انا واحد يكره النكـد ، شهاليعييششه الله يهداها بتنقلب جهنممم عليناا 



ودخل معصب 

شفط له زقارتيييييين فربع ساعه 

ودخل معصب الحمام 

دخلت غلا الغرفه وشافت منظـــــــر 

ماتت ولا تشووووووووفه 

تخرعت كل شي فيها وقف عن شغله 

حست الدم بعروجها وقف 

( يااااااااااربي شنو هااااااااي؟؟ اعوذ بالله شصار فيك؟؟ ) 

وركضت 

والدموع تطير على خدووودها ... 


ياااترى شنو شافت غلا ؟؟؟؟ 

اكيييييد خالد انتحر ؟؟ 


لالالالالالا 

اكيد طلع مدمن وتوها تكتشف 

هيييييييييييييييييي 

يخونها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اعوووذ بالله 

شصاير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

يالله توقعوا شاللي شافته غلا ومووووتها الف مره وهي حيه؟؟*

----------


## بوفيصل

يسلموووو خيتوو على القصة الحلووو والله يعطيكي العافية 

وتمنيااا أنكي ماطولين علينااا بالتكمله 

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## العبرات الدامية

يعطيك العافية اختي

وتكفين كملي القصة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الباري
_____
مشكوورة اختي
وعود
ع القصة المميزة مبين انــها حلــــوة 
يبلي يوم اتــــفرغ واكملها
بارك الله فــيك ووفقك لكا مايحبــه ويرضاه
دمتـ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## العبرات الدامية

اختي نبغي تكملة القصة

ويعطيك العافية

----------


## الاميرات

*والله ملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللليت كملي بسرعه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز*

----------


## العبرات الدامية

خيو اسمحيلي انا بضيف التكملة

وسموحة خيو مرة ثانية

----------


## العبرات الدامية

غلا ماتت وقفت تحس بطنها بيطيييح 

يالله شهالمنظر؟؟؟ 

تبي تمشي تحس ريلها مو شايلتها .. 

خالد كان منسدح جنه ميت والزقاير ماليه الطفايه 

غلا تخلبصت اكيد صار فيه شي اكيد

انا شسوي الحين ماعرف شي 

راح تهزه .. 

غلا : خالد ،، خالد (تصيح ) خالد قوووم خالد 

خالد فتح عينه : شفيج غلا

غلا : انت شفيك صار فيك شي

خالد : لا بس غفت عيني وماحسيت 

غلا : اوف خرعتني عليك

خالد : لا عمري مافيني شي 

غلا تمت ماسكه قلبها .. 

خالد : انا بطلع عندي شغل ، تامريني بشي ؟

غلا : لا سلامتك .. 

خالد : ماني مطول ساعه بالكثير وبرجع 

غلا : ولايهمك .. 

لبس خالد وطلع من البيت 

غلا نزلت للصاله وقعدت تشوف التلفزيون تمللت 

قعدت تكلم رفيجتها عاليه ويسولفون .. 


عمر كان راد من بره وجايب معاه عشاه هو ومحمد جاسم خلاهم هالمره .. 

ريمـا كانت واقفه مع مريومه يسولفون وجنها تنتظر حد 

عمر ظحك حق مريم .. 

مريم تسوي له باي وعمر يغمض له عيونها .. 

ريمـا: دشي داخل ،، وراحت لعمر .. ،، عمر ممكن شوي؟؟

عمر انصدم : نعم؟؟ 

محمد : هات العشا وانا انطرك .. 

عطاه عمر العشا ودخل محمد 

عمر : آمري؟

ريمـا : انت شتبي فينا؟؟ 

عمر : شبي؟ مابي شي؟؟

ريمـا : كل يوم طالع لي حتى بالجامعه و صاير ونيس لاختي وطاقها رفجه مع بنت عمي .. 

عمر : اناا؟ 

ريمـا : بلا هالحركات ترا مكشوووفه .. 

وراحت عنه عمر طنقر وصل حده وصرخ 

عمر : هيي انتي 

ريمـا فتحت عيونها : شنو هي عندي اسم انا

عمر : ماحب انطقه ، وانتي اللي بلا هالحركات ، انا واحد ماعندي هالخرابيط اللي حاطتها فبالج

وانتي اللي كفاج تلاحقين لج رجال وانتي البنت ترا عيب اللي تسوووينه 

وان كان مفكرتني مرابع اختج لغرض تراج غلطانه ياهل وحبيتها وشكلي غلطت بهالشي 

وراح عنها وكفخ باب الشقه .. 

قعد يتعشى وماقال لمحمد شي 

ولما شاف جاسم ثاني يوم قال له .. 

جاسم : شفيها هذي؟؟؟ وانا اللي اقول ذايبه فهواك 

عمر : يلا زين 

جاسم : اففف بس اللي وياها علتني اسمها غاليه تدري

عمر طرت عليه غلا وظحك له .. 

جاسم : غاااالي علي واغلى من كل البشــــــــــــــــــــــر

عمر يرفسه : جب بس جب

جاسم : تدري ان باجر مسوين لنا كشته 

عمر : هههه صج وين

جاسم: زا سي 

عمر : البحر؟؟؟؟

جاسم : أي يبا بحر امريكا

عمر : ههههههههههههه 

جاسم : بروحي متنان حدي ابي شورت ابي شورت

عمر : شايفني فاتح محل بالله قاعد وتتأمر علي

جاسم : لا ابين لك حاجتي بس 

عمر : اها 

جاسم يبتسم : نعم نعم 




سعود خذ مرته وراحو سكنوا فالبيت العود مع امهم ،،، 

امه كانت خلاص كانها ميته انصدمت وايد بعيالها 

ربتهم وكبرتهم وزوجتهم وفالآخر راحو وخلوها .. 

وماعندها غير آخر عيالها سعود .. 

ان راح عنها ياويل حالها .. 

لطيفه : هااج يمه شربي على الاقل شوربتج 

اليده : مابيها يمج ، شبعانه 

سعود :يايمه ماكلتي شي مب زين لصحتج 

اليده : ماعليه يمك العصر بنطر الغدا

سعود : لاحول الله ، على راحتج يايمه 

سكتت ودخلوا عليهم خالد وغلا .. 

خالد :السلااااام عليهمممم 

سعود وهو يظحك على ولده : وعليكم السلام ، هلا خالد 

خالد يحب راس يدته وبعدها ابوه : شلونك يالغالي؟

سعود : طيب ، شخبارج ياغلا ؟ 

غلا : حمدلله عمي (بعد ماسلمت ) 

سلموا على لطيفه وهي توها داخله الصاله كانت تجييك على الغدا . 

خالد : ها اشوفكم استحليتوا البيت 

غلا تظايقت وينه عمي؟ 

وينه انا كل ماجي هني اشوفه نازل من هني نايم على هالكرسي 

يتغدا يتكلم يظحك .. 

تظايقت وخنقتها العبره وسكتت .. 

خالد بدا ينسحب شوي شوي من سوالف ابوه الممله وراح لمرته 

لمى راح ابوه يبدل عشان الغدا .. 

ويدتهم تطالع برنامج فالتلفزيون كان نظرها خفييف بس تسمعه .. 

خالد يروح لغلا : ليش ماتقطين عباتج ؟ 

غلا : الحين اقطها (عيونها كانت تلمع وصوتها يرقل) .. 

وقفت غلا وسحبها خالد قعدها : شفيج ياغلا؟ شفيج ياعمري؟

غلا : لا ولاشي 

خالد : قولي لي عشاني 

غلا : صدقني مافيني ، عادي شفيني؟

خالد تنهد وهو مب راضي عن اللي فغلا 

وهي راحت الدار وفصخت عباتها

لين الحين مابين بطنها وهي فالشهـر الـ2 .. 

وقفت غلا عند الدريشه وسندت راسها عليها 

ودموعها تطيح على ويهها 

(( وينك عمي ليييش تروحون وتخلووني ، يارب تاخذني انا بعد حرام اللي انا فييه 

انا اتعذب وخالد يداريني وانا ماقدر حتى اجامله )) 

دخلت عليها لطيفه .. 

لطيفه : شيصيحج ؟؟

----------


## العبرات الدامية

الحين بدال لاتواسينها تتنهزرين عليها .. 

غلا : مافيني شي 

لطيفه : ها متهاوشه وياريلج؟؟

غلا : الله لايقولها ، مابينا شي

دخل خالد .. 

لطيفه : عيل شيصيحج 

خالد راح عند مرته ولمها على خفيف ييبي يعرف شيصيحها .. 

خالد : شفيج غلا ؟؟ 

لطيفه : اكيد متهاوشين 

خالد : افا احنا ؟ 

لطيفه : شيصيحها عيل؟

خالد : شفيج عمري؟ 

غلا : مافيني شي والله 

لطيفه : قاعده بروحج وتصيحين

غلا : حرام اقعد بروحي ، بالغصب بتخلون فيني شي (ووخرت عن حظن خالد 

راحت غرفة عمها سعد وقفلت عليها الباب.. 

وانهارررررررررررررررررررررررت صياااح

تشهق وتصيح تحس روحها بتطلع وهي تصييح .. 

تلف على الكمدينه صورته وهو لابس بدلة شرطه مع خالد بالثنوي .. 

وقفت عند المكتب تشوف من تحت قزاز الطاوله 

حاط صور غلا وهي صغيره وصوره 

صور العايله كلها تقريبا

طاحت تصيح 

بموت والله بموت .. 

تروح تشوف كل شي فالدار وتصيح 

خالد : فجي لي الباب ياغلا ، فتحي يايبا مب زين اللي تسوينه 

غلا ماترد عليه 

خالد : فتحي ياغلا فتحي 

غلا : رووووووح عني روح 

خالد : اعوذ بالله ردينا ومشى عن الباب 

غلا هني ماعرفت شطلع منها

رديت اطرده رديت افكر انه بسبته مات 

انا شسوي

غلا ماكانت تدري انها فخرافات الحمل .. 

يعني تسوي تصرفات ماتدري انها تطلع منها .. 

قعدت غلا تطالع عمرها فالمنظره وتمشط شعرها وهي تصيح 

كانها ففلم رعب .. 


تجمعوا كلهم على الطاوله لان انتظروها وايد 

كلهم قاعدين ياكلون وخالد يدينه الثنتين رافعهم لحنجه وهو محتر ينطرها 

شوي الا تصرخ من فوق : خاااااااااااااااااااااالد

خالد فز من كرسيه وطار

لطيفه : شفت هاي وهي توها طاردته طار لها

سعود فتن عليها : يامره وانتي شعلييييج خلج بحالج وفكيهم من شرج

لطيفه بلعت لسانها .. 

خالد وصل لها وهو يركض وبحنيه : ها عمري؟

غلا : خالد صدقني توني شفت عمي توني 

خالد (هااااه؟؟) : شتقولين غلا الله يهداج عمي توفى الله يرحمه 

غلا تصيح وتتكلم : لا خالد توني ( تمسح دموعها) ، شفته حتى قعد معاي بس ماطول

روح جيس السرير كان قاعد عليه 

خالد ماصدق بس غلا كانت تدزه لين السرير حط يده عليه وصج كان المكان دافي

جنه حد قاعد عليه ، بس طبعآ خالد ماصدق قال يمكن هي اللي قاعده .. 

خالد لمها : لا ياغلا عمي خلاص توفى يتراوالج 

غلا توخر عن حظنه : صدقني صدقني انا شفته بعيووووووني 

خالد : حياتي شتقولين انتي 

خالد توه بيكلمها الا يشوفها مب متحمله شي وصاحت من كل قلبها

لمها وخاف من كلامها اللي قالته شلون شافته؟؟

يعني 

شالسالفه

انا بديت اشك بنفسي

ياااغلا كفايفه جنووووووووووون هالمره شنو بتخليني ابيع ثيابي

غلا مادرت عن عمرها انها نامت وهي لامته 

خالد ظحك بس ارتاح .. 

طلعها من دار سعد وحطها بدارها .. 

غطاها وتم يطالع دارها اللي كانت فيها

اول مره .. 

ماقيد نفسه بأي شي 

وعطى لنفسه الحريه المطلقه وتم يشوف كل شبر بدارها

اشوى ان غلا كانت رافعه هدية عمر وناسيتها فوق الكبت .. 

قعد يشوف 

كم لبسه ينعدون على الاصابع 

وكبت عريض وعلى جنبينه اليمين و اليسار كباته طوال مثله قزاز وعلى قزازه ستاير شيفون .. 

فتحه لقاه مبطن من داخل بالعنابي الملـكي

لقى فالوسطـي فستان عرسها .. 

ابتسم ابتسامه فقصت غمازاته .. 

عيونه تبرق قاعد يشوف الفستان وتذكر غلا يوم العرس 

شنو كانت مستحيه منه مارفعت عينها كلششش 

فتح الكبت اللي مثله على يمينه .. 

لقى البومات 

اوف شنو يموت على شي اسمه صور .. 

طلعهم كلهم 

وفتحهم واحد واحد 

اول البوم كان وردي وفوشي وقلوب وورود وحالة مال مراهقات يعني

على الغلاف صورة غلا مع وحده .. 

قال اكيد هذا لها ولرفيجاتها 

خلاه على جنب وقلبه عشان مايشوف الصور .. 

خذ الثانـي كان لونه بني وعليه نفش بالذهبي .. 

فتحه كانت كلها صور غـلا

----------


## العبرات الدامية

استخف 

حطه جدامه وانسدح على بطنه 

مراحل عمرها كلها صوره صوره .. 

صورها يوم هي صغيره بدون اسنان ويوم كبرت 

بالمدرسه بالروضه حتى باول يوم مدرسه مصورينها ،الروضه،اعدادي،ثنوي

حتى صور لها بالجامعه .. 

وصور بره قطر

وصور فنيه 

استانس وقعد يطاااالعهم 

ورجع شافه من اول وجديد يمكن 4 مرات 

خلاه على جنب 

وخذ اللي وراه 

الالبوم كان اسود وعليه شريطه حمرا 

فتحه صور لامها وابوها بس .. 

حزن وايد لما شاف صورهم .. 

والي بعده لعمها سعد واللي بعده ليهال العايله 

وووووووووو ،،، إلخ 

رجعهم وخلا البومها وياه .. 

كان كبير شوي الالبوم .. 

فتح اللي على اليسار .. 

لقى كله بوكسات وداخلها اشيا تخص غلا

رسايل من صديقاتها كروت وبوكس مليان ورق لف لهداياها ظحك عليها

خالد : يحليلها والله كل شي محتفظه فيه هالبنيه ، هههههه مب انا ملابس امس مادري وينها 

اذن عليه العصر 

رجع كل شي بسرعه ودز الالبوم تحت سريرها .. 

راح صلى وقعد يقرى له قرآن شوي .. 

خلص ولقى واحد عند باب المسجد يجمع تبرعات 

عطاه وراح يدور نعاله .. 

ياربي انا متأكد حاطها هني 

وين راحت 

دورها دورها مالقاها

افتشل يطلع جدام الرجال حافي

رد داخل المسجد وتم ينتظر 

تسند على عواميد المسجد وقعد يسبح ويذكر الله ويظحك على حاله بايقين نعالي

شاف المسجد خلى من الرجال 

مافي غير الامام وحلقة يهال يسمعون قرآن 

ابتسم لهم خالد وطلع .. 

مشى لين البيت بسرررررعه .. 

راح لقى غلا صاحيه بس لين الحين فدارها 

اشوى انها ماكانت تذكر ولاشي من اللي صار كلشششش 

خالد على طول دخل الحمام يغسل ريله .. 

غلا عند باب الحمام المشـرع .. 

غلا : شفيك؟؟

خالد : شفيني، واعليه وعلى حالي رحت المسجد وباقو نعالي

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههه صج 

خالد : أي والله باقوها 

غلا : ورديت حافي

خالد : شسوي اتم اطر .!

غلا : ههههههههه 

خالد : اححح القار حاااااار حرام عليج 

غلا : ههههههه تستاهل 

خالد : الله يسامحج 

غلا : يسامح الجمييع 

خالد : عادي عادي احبج

غلا : يه 

وراحت عنه 

خالد شاف في شور جل لونه احممممممممممر 

خذه وحطه على ريله شوي وعلى المغسله وشوي على الارض وقطه فالزباله 

خذ الكاس المحطوط ورضخه بقوو 

غلا وقف قلبها وجاته تركض : شفيييييييك

خالد اللي كان يمثل ببراعه وهو منسدح على الارض 

خالد : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي ريلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اححححححححححح

غلا : بسم الله عليك ، قوم خالد 

خالد يفتح عين وحده : احيييييييييييييييييييييييي ماقدر 

غلا : خالد شسوي انا قوم زين بره الحمام 

خالد : مش آآدر 

غلا : خالد مو وقته بس لبره الحمام هات يدك 

غلا شافت فقاقيع صارت على رجله

غلا درت انها تمثيله : حبيبييييي والله تعورت

خالد : أي أي والله وايد تعورت غلا 

غلا : دقييقه بس 

راحت غلا وجابت شوية ماي وحطتهم على ريله 

غلا مسحت الصابون على ريله كلهاااااا وقاعة ريلها

غلا : يلا قوم يالمتعور

خالد : اففففففففففففففففف صج نذله بزلق الحين

غلا : عشان ماتجذب مره ثانيه
خالد : ادري بروح النار بس حرام عليج والله حرام ابو ولدج انا 

غلا : مالي خص . 

خالد : الله يسامحج 

طلعت عنه غلا وخالد تحسف على تمثيليته 

شلون بوقف الحين بالله

صج اني ممثل فاشل 

زحزح عمره على ورا كثر مايقدر 

وحط ريله بالبانيو وشغل الماي

غسل الصابون عنهم 

وطلع

----------


## العبرات الدامية

خالد : تسوين روحج مالج خص وبريئه 

غلا كانت واقفه تاكل CHOCOLA 

خالد : زين عطيني شوي

تكسر له غلا قطعه وتعطيه 

خالد فتح حلجه لها ههه ويوم كلها : هممممممممممم 

غلا : امك لين الحين تحت ؟

خالد : نعم لين الحين السدره تحت 

غلا : ههههههههه 

خلصت غلا اللي في يدها ومادرت انها خلصت كل اللي عندها

غلا : خااااالد (وهي شوي وتصيح) 

خالد تخرع: ها شفيج شيعورج

غلا : مايعورني شي ، ابي جوكلت

خالد : غلا عمري خلصتي اللي هني كله وحامج عليه شنو شبتجيبين لي الله يهداج

غلا : مالي شغل ، ابي الحين 

خالد : عمري الساعه 3 مافي شي فاتح 

غلا : افففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف

خالد : خلاص بروح بروح 

غلا : نص ساعه بس ولا تعرف شبيصير

خالد : انشالله

طلع خالد فعز الشمس وراح للاند مارك 

دخل السوبر ماركت 

خذ فوق الـ5 علب CHOCOLA .. 

طلع منه ودخل ماركس 

خذ كل شي من الـCHOCOLA عندهم حتى مصاص لليهال خذه 

طلع بعد وراح الاوبرا كانو يسوون اشكال كلها بالكافي 

خذ واحد كبير على شكل Angel 

خذهم حطهم فالسياره وشغل المكيف على اعلى شي 

تجمد المسكيين 

رجع للبيت وكلهم نايمين 

دخل خالد الاغراض 

وغلا تظحك عليه

خالد : أي ظحكي خميت كافي الدوحه كله اصلآ 

غلا : مشكوووووووور عمري (تبوس خده) 

خالد : اصلآ رحت كل مكان وشمس على راسي 

غلا تظحك وترد تبوسه 

خالد : من مكان لي مكان تخيييييييلي شوي واروح البحرين 

غلا تبوسه ولمته وهي سكرانه ظحك 

خالد : والله على حدود الصين 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه هه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه هههه

خالد : شفيج يلا 

غلا : هههههههههههه بس بس باكل

خذت غلا علبه كامله وكلتها 

وخالد يبوق شوي وتضربه على يده .. 

خالد : اححح يالبخيله انا شاريهم 

غلا : يعني؟

خالد : بس شوي غلا احبه الله يخليج

غلا : ههههههه مافي

خالد باق واحد بسرعه وشرد 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه اخذه حلال عليك 

خالد جنه ياهل بو 5 سنين مو رجال بيجيه ولد .. 



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

عمر وشلته كانو قاعدين بشورتات وتيشيرتات نص كم ونظارات عاكسه 

وكشخة البحر لاعبه لعبه 

وصافين على البحر 

وحاطين جاجز شبك بينهم وبين البحر اللي خلوه للبنات .. 

قامو نص منهم لعبوا كرة طائره 

ونصهم تسبح فالبحر .. 

بعدها تجمعوا الخليجين وعمر وواحد ثاني اصواتهم حلوه 

يغنون والباقي يبلفيت ايقاعات 

واحد ماسك علبه معدن (طبل) 

بس عمر عالعود 

وواحد كاسات وقفشه (بيانو)

و5 يصفرون يعني ناي 

والبيقيه يصفقون ورداده 

(( شرايكم حد يبي يسجل فهالفرررررررقه؟؟؟؟ ))

----------


## العبرات الدامية

عمر : يلا شبااب شتبووووون ؟؟ 

جاسم يصاصره .. 

عمر : يلا روح 

جاسم : تكفىىىىىىىىىىىىى عمور طالبك 

عمر : زين زين بس لاتفضحناا

قال حق اللي بيغني وياه 

توه الثاني ( ثامر) بيتكلم 

عمر : لا الله يخليك بتقول للفرقه الموسيقيه يعني

ثامر : هههههههههه عشان يدرون بس لايخربونها عليناااا

عمر : يلاااا ياشباب

جاسم يستعبط : يلا يابنااااااااات << يقلد شمس .. 

ظحكوا الشباب

1 

2

3


احبــــــــــاب // احبـــــــــاب
عسى دايـم نكووون احبااااب
عسى الله مايجيب عتاب
ولا بعد وهجر وغياب
عسانا مانتفارق يوم 
عسى دايم نكون 
احباب


بدى التصفق يعلى ويعلى والبنات قاعدين يسمعونهم .. 


من الدنيا وش المطلوووب؟
سوى راحة فكر وقلوب
وخلٍ في هواه تذووب
وهو مثلك 
فـ حبك ذااب

جاسم قام يصفق بهبل 

وعمر يظحك عليه.. 

عمر ياشر له بس ،، وهو يدق .. 

جاسم ياشر لالا .. 

يبيه يكملها 

عمر ماعانده .. 

عسى تسلم وتبقى لي
فرح دنياي يالغالي
فقربك ياهنيالي
تهنيت وزماني طااب


الشباب كلهم صفقوا حتى البنات 

عمر استتتتتتتتتتتحى مايحب هالموااقف

الشباااب : شنو من صجكم يلا يلا بعد 

ثامر :ها شتبون بعد 

واحد منهم : يباااا خلونا نذكر حجينا بس 

كلهم : هههههههههههههههههه 

عمر : آمروو انتوا شتبون بعد 

كلهم قالوا له على كيفك وخلوا هالمره بس عمر اللي يغنـي .. 



عمر سكت شوي ورجع لهم .. 

لا واهنيك دالهن يابوسعود 
تمشي وقلبك دايمٍ سالـي
مالاعك اللي لاعني يابو سعود
ولا جرى لك ماتهيا لي
ماصاب كرعك راعي العيون السود
ولاشكيت مفارق الغالي
ماصوبك راعي العيون السود
ولا شكيت مفارق الغااالي
اسهر وكل العالميين رقود
ودموع عيني تهمل همالــي

اسهر وكل العالمين رقووود
ودموع عيني تهمل هماالي
اللي نبيه ماعاد به موجوود
يابوسعود هذا منزلـه خالــــي
(يرجع يعيد)
اللي نبيه ماعاد به موجوود
يابوسعود هذا منزلـه خالــــي
ماهو بقصده يوم راح صدود
لا شك هذي دبرة الوالـــي .. 
يالله عساها كل زمان تعود
وترجع ليالي ضايق البالي
بس اتحرى يومه الموعود
حالي قضى ماعاد به حالي
لا واهنيك دالهن يابوسعود 
تمشي وقلبك دايمٍ سالــــي ،، 



سكت عمر وربعه سكتوا

الاغنيه تدل على شي صدمهم بس ماعرفو

صفقوا وبعدها طلبو اغنيه 

عمر : عاد هالمره دور ثامررررررر

الشباب : لالالالالالالالالا وياه انت 

عمر : بس بس خلوه هو صوته احلىىىىىىىى 

ثامر : لا ابغاك تغني معااي

عمر : خلاص عيل

ثامر : بس بنغي لكم نقاازي نبي الصفقه عشان نحرهم (ياشر على البنات وقامت صرخات الصبيان 

Woow ومادري شنو واووكي ويلا .. )) 



ثامر : 1 ,, 2 ,, 3 .. 

خمس الحواسس ساألني 
عنك وقلبي فيه جرحين
جرح التجافي والتجني
وجرحٍ سكن في قلبي سنين

الشباب ماتو ظحك بس مب كثر عمر اللي سكر 

عمر يأشر له شنو ذي

والشباب الاماراتيين قامو ييولون وعمر ميت ظحك ماقدر يغني معاه حتى .. 

كل مانسيت يذكرني
الشم ، والتفكيـر ، والعين
واحساس قلبي لك يعني
ويحير دمي فالشرايين !
ان كان قصدك تمتحني
ترا حياتي بين قوسين
صنت الليالي وغدرنـي
والحين وين انت وانا وين؟


وبعدها كلهم قامو يلعبون كرة قدم 

وريمه سرحت فعمر بعد ماتوزعوا البنات .. 

دخلوا كلهم الشباب لان هالوقت خصصوه بس للبنات ينزلون للبحر اذا يبون 

في بنات نزلو وتسبحوا 

بس ريما وبنات خالتها لا 

قعدوا شوي غطوا ريلهم فالماي 

راحو لاخرررر البحر بعيد كل البعد عن شاليهم .. 

يمكن نص ساعه مشوا عشان الشباب مايشوفونهم وعاشه تصور بالفيديو 

عاشه : يلا كل وحده تقول شي حقي

ريمـا : بقولج متى بتيوزين عن هبالج

عاشه : واي ياقلبي مشكوووووووره 

وتمت كل وحده تقول شي 

عاشه : يلا سوو دعاية شامبوو 

هههه البنات ماجذبوا خبر كل وحده قطت شيلتها وفلت الشعر وتمت تطير شعرها وحاله .. 

عاشه تسوي زوم عليهم وتقول.. 

عاشه : لا تضيعووووونه كل الزواحف القوراض الدينصورات من شعرج بتنزل 

غاليه : هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

دانه السعوديه : زواحف كمااان 

عاشه : ايه تتوفر بكثره عندج 

دانه : ههههههههههههههههه 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


رجعوا البنات لمقرهم 

ودخلوا فالخيم اللي حاطينهم لهم .. 

بعدها جمعوا البنات والشباب فالخيمه الكبيره 

وحطوا لهم عشاهم 

وكان في مدرس لهم منعجب فجمال غاليه .. 

حاط شوايه ويشوي لهم اونه باربكيووووووووووووو .. 


ريمـا كانت طول الوقت تراقب عمر وهو ولا يدري عنها

سارح بدنيا ثانيه ،، دنيا غلاه .. 



شآخرررة عمر وحبه الأبدي لغلا ؟؟؟ 

ريمـا شبتسوي عشان عمر يحس انها تحبه !! 

وخالـــــــــــــــــــــــد ؟؟؟؟؟؟



خلص الفصل السادس وشنو ينظركم الفصل السابع واحداث جداااااااااااا مشوقه اصلا ما تتوقعوها لعيونكم وبس 

تحياتووووووووو العبرات الدامية

----------


## الاميرات

*مشكورة  حبيبتي مرة الياية حطي القصة كاملة و ريحينا و شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*

----------


## العبرات الدامية

°¨*~¤¦ الفصل الســــابـع ¦¤*~¨°



عمر وربعه خلصو عشاهم وشالو الأكل يحطونه فالمكان المخصص لـه .. 

عمر وهو يسولف مع رفيجه يطالع ،، 

شاف ريمـا ( شفيها ذي؟؟ ) .. 

عمر : انزين ، اقولك بس والله ومن يومها ولا شفتـه 

جاسم : ياراجل 

عمر : ههه والله العظيم 

جاسم : اتصل له عيل

عمر : بتصل والله بس الحين الشسمه ، كرتي الرصيد بيبـاي 

جاسم : ااف جان تحجيت هني وين نلاقي حد يبيعهم 

عمر : لا عادي بروح اسالهم انا وبرد لك 

جاسم : اوووكي 

تسند جاسم وقعد يشرب كولا وهو يطالع غاليــه .. 

جاسم : شيهانـــــــــــه واللللله

لفو عليه ربعه وردو كملو سالفتهم ..

سأل عمر واحد من المدرسين وقال له بيلقى بس لازم يمشي شوي 

قعد يتمشى ولقى مثل المنتجع .. 

دخله وشكله كان حيـل محترم بينهم .. 

عمر استحـى من المناظر اللي شافها وطول الوقت عينه فالارض .. 

دور على نفس الكشك اللي قال له عنه المدرس وراح عنده .. 

ريما بهاللحظات زهقت من سوالف رفيجاتها وطلعت تتمشى بروحها

شافت حد جاي من بعيد كان عمر .. 

قعد تراقبه لين وصل

عمر ماحس لصخره صغيره بس هزته وطيحت نظارته 

عمر ( اوووووف مو وقتها كلش ، وين راحت ذي ؟؟؟؟ ) عمر يتلمس الارض

يدور نظارته وشكله كان يقطع القلـــب

ريما كانت تمشي له بسرعه وعيونها متروسه دموع

شكل عمر اعجز عن تعبيره 

شاب توه فأول عمره هذي حالته

موطي وهو مغمض على عيونه يدور نظارته على الارض .. 

ريما : كاهي كاهي .. 

عمر خذها ولبسها ونفض يده من الغبار 

شافها ورفع حاجب : شكرآ ماتقصرين 

وراح عمر عنها .. 

ريما ( ياربــــــــي احبه والله العظيم احبه يجنن هاوشني وبعد احبه )) 


قعد عمر وسط ربعه واستأذن منهم 

وطلع قعد على كرسي خشب صغير يحاجي رفيجه تركـي .. 

عمر : الوووووو !! 

تركي : هلا والله حــي هالصووووووووووووووووووووووت 

عمر : بك زووووووود يالغااااااااااالي ولهناا عليك شخبارك شمسوي ؟ 

تركي : الله يسلمممك والله انا والربع كلنا مشتاقين للــك 

تم عمر يسولف معاه وريما منخشه بس تتسمع عليـه 

قربت اكثر لقت صوته انقطع .. 

طلت لقته محد وماحست الا بقبضـة يد قوووووويه على جتفها .. 

شهقـــت وطالعت كانت عاشه

ريما :افففف بسم الله خرعتيني شتبين انتي 

عاشه : شتسوين 

ريما :ماسوي شي قاعده عادي

عاشه : علينا زين يلا امشي 

ريما: ليش 

عاشه : شيقعدج بروحج ريموه ردي داخل ويانا

ريما : شوي وبرد زين

عاشه : بنرزح انطرج ترا

ريما :ههه اوكي

دخلت عاشه وتلفتت تدور عمر

----------


## العبرات الدامية

لقته بعد شوي 

تمت مكانها وعمر مشى لين رد لمكانه وصار السمع واضح لها .. 

سرحت وهي تسمعه وتلعب فاصابعهـا .. 

عمر : ممكن اعرف شتسوين ؟؟ 

ريما فتحت عيونها أكيد حلم : شنو؟؟

عمر : شمقعدج هني؟

شكلها كان واظح انها تتسمع عليه لانها قاعده فمكان مو للقعده .. 

ريما : كنت ،، انا ، قاعده انطر رفيجتي 

عمر : ريما كبري عقلج هالحركات مب للبنات مب هم اللي يقطوون روحهم ترا ها .. 

ريما : وانا اقط روحي على من؟

عمر : سألي نفسج بتلقين الاجابه صدقيني

ريما : انت مستحيل يكون بقلبك ذرة احساس 

عمر مندهش : انـــــــــا؟ 

ريما :أي انت 

عمر : انا شسويت عشان اتجرد من الاحساس بالله !

ريما : انت لو تحس ماعاملت بنت بهالطريقه

عمر : والله انا اعامل كل بنت بالطريقه اللي تناسبها ، ولعلمج انا اكثر واحد فنان بالتعامل

خصوصآ مع البنات

ريما : وبنت عمك الدليل هدتك وخذت غيرك .. 

عمر رفع يده 

وانتبه لنفسه 

ثووووووووووووور عليها عصب حده 

عمر : وانتي من عشان تكلميني ولا تتجرأين وتجيبين طاري بنت عمي اللي تسواج على لسانج؟؟

هذي مره صدقيني وان عدتيها اعلمج طاري من اللي تطرينه 

ريما : بتمد يدك بعد 

عمر : لمثل اشكالج اللي ماعرفوو السنع وشلون يعاملون الرجال 

ريما خلته ودخلت 

وهي متخرررررررررررررررررررعه 

ريما : خلاص خنرد الغرف انا بنام 

غاليه :أي والله اخذيني وياج .. 

وراحو وريما تمشي بسرعه..

اول مافتحوا الغرفه دخلت الحمام تتسبح وتصيييح 

انا شسويت شسوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 

عمر دخل على ربعه وهو متنرفز محد قدر حتى يسأله شفيك ولا يغير جوه .. 


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.


.* بعد مرور اسبوعيــن *. 


خالد وغلا كانو قاعدين ،، غلا فهالفتره مرت فحالات نفسيه كسيفه اذا صح التعبير. . 

بسببين موتة عمها ، وحمالها .. 

وكانت دايمآ تحط اللوم على خالد

وخالد يسكت يخليها تطلع اللي فيها فيه

لدرجة انها تضرب بس مو ضرب قوي 

لمن تصيح تطقه وتدزه لبره الدار .. 

خالد ماقال لها أي شي بالعكس

كان يلمها ويخليها تطلع كل اللي يجيش بصدرها . . 

خالد كان قاعد بالدوام ويفكـر بأي شي ينسي غلا اللي هي فيه

غلا لما تكون مستانسه احس كل شي كامل فالدنيا

لكن من يصيدها أي شي تظيق علي هالدنيا شسوي ياربي

انا ابتليت فهالصغيره مادري صج احبها ولا بس ...... 

قعد يفكر وحط آخر حل انه يستشير دكتور نفسـي 

شاللي يسعدج ياغلا ؟ 

ياريت لو اقدر اسالج وتردين 

لكن ادري مستحيل يطلع منج هالشي 

فكر خالد ورسى على حـل
" انا ليش ماكلم خوالي وهلي ونرد مثل قبل ، يمكن اذا رضوا تتغير نفسية غلا

بالجمعه ومع بنات خالي ، تلهى معاهم شوي وتنسى .. ! " 

اقتنع خالد بالفكره وعلى طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول رفع السماعـه 

كلم خواله وخالاته وتغريد وريلها وأكيد على تغريد لان غلا ترتاح لها مع انها اكبر منها ،،، 

أكد عليهم خالد ان باجر الخميس يتجمعون 

والجمعه الغدا فالبيت الكبير واللي بعده عندهم وبعدها عند خاله وجذي

وماتوقع ان خواله بيرحبون بهالفكره .. 

استانس خالد وارتاح ،، 

اتصل لها خالد وردت غلا 

غلا : تووك تفتكر فيني وتتصل ؟؟ 

خالد : خل العتب واسمع لروحٍ تناديك وان ماسمعت اقرى فعييني اشتياقي 

غلا : صـج

خالد : صجين ولهان عليج حددددددي

غلا : متى بترجع ؟

خالد : امممم يقولون قلب المره دليلها

غلا : هههههه من صجي خالد

خالد : لا بسويها مفاجأه 

غلا : زين 

خالد : يلا عمري تحملي بعمرج 

غلا : انشالله ، لاتتأخررر 

خالد : لالا يرن الجرس قصدي يخلص الدوام وانا طاير للبيت

غلا : هههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : فمان الله

غلا : مع السلامه 


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.


عليا خطيبة سعد من الجهه الثانيه من كثر حنة امها عليها انها تاخذ ولد خالتها

قررت تذبح عمرها .. 

فتحت باب حمامها (وانتوا بكرامه) .. 

طلعت حبوب وخذتهم كلهم ورا بعض .. 

حست بشي فظيييييييع فراسها ثقلت ماتقدر تمشي 

طلعت من الحمام وووو 




خواتها كانو رادين من السوق يدورونها مالقوها .. 

قالت لهم امهم انها نايمـه .. 





.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

خالد رجع من الشغل للبيت دور غلا مالقاها .. 

صعد للدار ولقاها .. 

خالد : هلا واللللللللللللله

غلا تظحك : اهليين عمري .. 

خالد : انتي وينج ادوررج 

غلا : يه كاني 

خالد : لا وينج 

غلا : ههههههه خالد 

خالد : عيووون خالد انتي 

غلا : يلا ماتبي تتغدى 

خالد : امبلاااااااااااااااااااا من قال مابي 

غلا تفرصه : عيل بدل وانزل 

خالد يرفع حاجب : انزييين 

غلا : مو تتأخر 

دخل خالد غسل وبدل ملابسه وغلا كانت تسكر باب الكبت 

بطنـها لين الحين ماكبر ولاشي ولا جنها حامل .. 

خالد : وينه بطنج 

غلا افتشلت من قلب : وينه ؟ كاهو 

خالد : عيالي وينهم ليش جذي صغار 

غلا تدز يده : خااااااااااااالد 

خالد : غـلا خالـد انتـي 

غلا ماعلقت ومشت قبله 

شوي الا حد طاير فيها لين اخر الدرج .. 

نزلها خالد .. 

غلا : لين متى يعني

خالد : كيف كيفـــــــي 

غلا قعدت على الطاوله وحطت راسها على يداتها وهي شابكتهم .. 

رفعت حاجب وهي تطالعـه .. 

قعد خالد وتم يطالعها 

تطالع ويطالعها ،، غلا ماسكه ظحكتها وخالد كلششش جامد 

غلا ماتقدر تمسكها بعد 

خالد نظراته تقوى وهو يرقص حواجبه .. 

غلا انفجرت ظحك : خلااااااااص عاد

قعدوا يتغدون وغلا مالها نفس للأكل .. 

خالد : اليوم معزومين

غلا : ويـن ؟ 

خالد : البيت العود 

غلا وطت راسها ولفته الصوب الثاني .. 

خالد يهد الشوكه من يده ويلف وجهها : طالعيني غلا 
غلا ترفع عينها و هي تبرق من الدموع اللي حابستهم .. 

خالد : لييش ياغلا ؟ بعد دموع شقلنا احنا

غلا : انشالله .. 

خالد تنرفز كل مانست رجعت تذكر شسوي بعمري 

غلا تبي تغير الجو الي خربته : من عازمنا ؟

خالد استانس : كلنا بنتجمع اليوم .. 

غلا : والله ، زيين حلو 

خالد : عاد هااا راويهم مرت خالد شلووووون احلاهمممممممم وتسواهمممم 

غلا : هههه انشالله .. 

خلصوا وطلعوا لغرفتهم .. 

انسدح خالــد على السرير وهو يطالع غلا 

كانت تطالع عمرها بالمنظره .. 

بعدها فتحت الكبت تشوف شي تلبسه .. 

جاها خالد من وراها .. 

غلا لفت عليـه : شفيك ؟؟

خالد : 


قولـي حبيبي قولي 

قولي اني اتنفس هواك 

قولي نديمك قولي 

قولي افراحي معــاك



غلا تمسك يده وشفايفها مبتسمه بخجـل .. 


خالد يقعد على ركبه .. 


اعرفي اني مانسجت الحلم واحساسي

اعرف اني ماطلبت الصبر في ياسـي


يقرب يدها ويبوسهااااااااا .. 

خالد سحبهاوقعدوا على السرير .. 

غلا : شنو بعد ؟

خالد : غلا ، حياتي ، اذا رحنا ادري صعبه عليج تنسين اللي صار بس ,, 

انا قد ماقدر بحاول اطلعج من اللي انتي فيه بس ابيج تساعديني .. 

جامليهم على الاقل .. 

غلا : انشالله . 

خالد : وعــد ؟ 

غلا تغمض له عيونها على انها موافقه .. 

نام خالد وغلا حذاه بس هي مانامت .. 

اليوم عمها سعد طرى عليها وايد .. 

شلون بقدر اجاملهم ؟؟

افففف الله يعيني والله ماقدر .. 

طلعت ملابس تلبسهم وطلعت ملابس لخالد بعد .. 

طلعت فستان اسود كمه طويل

ومن فوق فيه فراشه لماعـه بالفيروزي .. 

طلعت لها معاهم اشيا تلبسهم .. 

شافت نفسها تعبت وارتاحت لها شوي .. 

قام خالد وراح يصلي العصـر .. 

رجع لقى غلا نايمه ماقعدها وخلاها .. 

فتح البلكونه وقعد يدخـن . .

غلا قامت على ريحة الزقاير وصرخت 

غلا : خاااااااااااااالد
خالد تصرقع : هلاا !

غلا : اطلع 

خالد : لا تكفين ردينا !

غلا : بره دخن بررررررررررره 

خالد طفى زقارته : لا مابي خلاص 

غلا : اففففف لاتدخن فمكان انا فيه الريحه ماطيقها 

خالد : انشالله انشالله 

سكتت غلا ودخلت الحمام .. 

خالد تنرفز ( صج اني بايخ ) .. 

بعد المغرب غلا كانت تمشط شعرها وخالد يتكشخ .. 

خالد جر المشط من يدها .. 

غلا : خالد عطنيييييييييي

خالد يسوي روحه مايسمع 

غلا : الله يخليييييييييك خالد بنتأخر 

خالد شال غترته وقعد يمشط شعره اونه كلش متحدر لين ركبه .. 

غلا انقهرت : الله يخليييك تكفى خالد 

خالد : أي أي بعد ترجيني 

غلا : اففففففففففففففففففففففف خاااااااااااااااااااالد هاته 

خالد عطاها المشط وهو سكران ظحك عصبت من صجها .. 

خالد : زين يلا 

غلا : زين 

خالد : هههههه فديت المعصب 

غلا : خالد اسكت عني

خالد : يه احبج 

غلا : يووووووه .. 

خالد : هههه زين زين لاتشنين حرب علينا 

طلع خالد بره الغرفه ينتظر .. 

طلعت غلا وطالعته 

خالد : شدعوى يبا ، حني علينا

غلا ماتقدر على كلامه : شتبي؟

خالد : ابيج انتي شبي بعد 

غلا : لا والله ، يلا يلا لانتأخر .. 

خالد : صج عاد 

غلا : خااااااااااااااااااااالد

خالد يشيلها : عيووووووووووووووونه انتي 

غلا : ياربي الله يخليك خلني 

خالد : نوو 

غلا ماقالت شي

خالد : طحنا طحنا غلا

غلا : ههههههه خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالد

خالد : وئعت 

نزلها خالد .. 

غلا : وئعت !

خالد : هههههههه يس

غلا : هههه يلا حبيبي لانتأخر عليهم .. 

ركبوا السياره وخالد صار كل مايطلع مع غلا يشتري لها شي .. 

شرت غلا هالمره بس شغابه كان فيها حجر فيروزي .. 

لبستها فالسياره .. 

وصلوا للبيت وغلا تبلع ريجهـا 

تبي تحبس دموعها لآخر درجـه ،، 

وصلوا للبيت ونزلوو .. 

كانت سابقتهم بدقيقه عمتهم تغريد وريلها وعيالهم .. 

سلمو عليهم وغلا دار راسها البيت ممتلي بالنـاس 

رجال وحريم حتى من الدوخه كانت بتسلم على ولد خالة خالد لانه فوسط امه وخالته .. 

انتبهت لعمرها وقعدت حذا فاطمه .. 

قعدت شوي تلقط نفسها .. 

غلا : شلونج فطامي ؟؟ 

فاطمه : اووكي ، انتي شخبارج ؟ شخبار البيبي !

غلا : هههه تمااام 

تجمعوا كلهم فالصاله الكبيره .. 

والبنات فصاله مسكره داخل .. 

الشباب فالمجلس .. 

وبعضهم فالصاله اللي فيها الكبار خوالهم وخالاتهم تغريد و سعود والبقيـه .. 

غلا كانت تشوف مكان عمهـا سعد مبيـن والجَمعـه كريهه بدونه .. 

غلا كانت تدور شي بعيونها تشوف الدرج 

كل باب تطيح عليه عينها تنتظر شي .. 

خالد كان يطالعها وهو مستانس .. 

تكلمها غاده وبنات خالته وهي تظحك وتسولف معاهم 

شكلها غيــر غلا وهي مستاانسه 

" روعـــــــــــه " .. 

غلا اخيراً طاحت عينها فعين خالد ،، على طول ماعطل عمره خالد وغمـز 

غلا استحت لان غاده شافته .. 

راحت غلا عند خاله لما ناداها .. 

بعدها بشـوي .. 

تغريد : يلا تفضلوا على العشـا . . 

خالد : عاد ها توصو فمرتـي 

تغريد : هههههه انشالله بدون ماتقول

خالد : أي لحد ياكل قبلها نطروها تخلص بعدين انتوا اكلووو .. 

غلا استحت منه موووووووت يعني يقول لها هالكلام بصوت واطي 

اهون من مايقوله على مسممممممممممممعهم كلهم << عاش التعبييير 

جاسم : يعني تحرنا لاتحدني باجر اتزوج 

خالد : محد ماسكك روح تزووج

جاسم يكلم بنت خاله نوف الصغيره : يلا نوفو باجر بتزوجج 

نوف تقط عليه اللعبه وتشرد لحظن خالها .. 

خالد : اوه خجوله بنت الخال .. 

خاله وهو لامها : أي سكتوا عنها 

تغريد : زين يلا خلصونا بيبرد العشااااا 

خالد : يلا قومو قبل لايشنونها علينا حرب

تغريد : منو 

خالد يستعبط : الجنس الناعم .. 

والصاله كلها انفجرت ظحك .. 

تغريد تكلم بنتها : روحي نادي البنيات عشان تتعشون 

فاطمـه : اوكي 

تجمعوا البنات على الطاوله 

والباقي على الارض .. 

البنات كانو بسن فاطمه واكبر واصغر يعني مراهقات .. (ينفعون لبعض ) 

بعد العشـا .. 

الشباب طلعوا يلعبون كوره 

جاسم جمع اليهال وقعد يلعبهم فآخر الصالـه 

البنات كلهم تسبهوا على خالد وهو يغازل غلا .. 

استانسوووووووووووو 

هههههههههههههههههههه 

حلييييييييلهم لوووول 

خالد كان يكلمها ونظارته خبيثه وهي مسكينه شابه فمكانها .. 

من شكلها مبين مستحيه .. 

الشباب الباقين راحوا للمجلس مع خوالهم .. 

خالد وخاله تموا .. 

لطيفه : وليش مارحت معاهم 

خالد : تكفييييين ياام خلود ، اعاف هالقمر واروح للمجلس شبي فيهممممممم 

غلا خلااااااااااااص لفت ويهههها ماتقدر استحت صج .. 

تغريد : الله شهالحب 

لطيفه : شفتي يختي

تغريد : الله يهنيهم .. 

خالد خذ غلا وراحوا يتمشون فالحديقه بره .. 

البنات كلهم يدابجون على الدرج لدار غلا 

عشان يطالعونهم من البلكووووونه .. 



الجـو كان روووعـه .. 

هوا حلووو والحديقه توسع الصدر .. 

كان خالد ولد تغريد مع نوف الصغيره يلعبون بكـل هدووء .. 

فارشين لهم مفرش يهال لونه برتقالي فاتح وعليه رسمات 

ومقعدينهم وناثرين الالعاب .. 

غلا تطالعهم وتتبسم .. 

خالد قعد على الارض وهو رافع جسمه ومسك يد غـلا .. 

غلا لفت عليه وطاحت شيلتها .. 

غلا تمت تطالعه وتفكر شبيقول ترا ان جاب طاري عمي اقلبها نوح وصياح .. 

خالد من كل قلبـه : 

ليـــت الحـزن تنساه 
عيونك معـي 
وضيم الليالي يفارق مدمعي .. 
ابنتظر لحظـه تهنينا سوى
بارق امـل يشاع في ليلـك 
ضــــــــوى


غلا تقرب منه وهي ماسكه فيده .. 

الله يخلــيك ياأعـز انســان
الله يخليـك يااااني بولهـان .. 

خالد : شكثر ولهتي ؟ مستحييل كثري ! ولهت لغلا اللي من تظحك انسى كل التعب

انسى كل شي صار لي كل ظيقه وهم ساكني .. 

انا ماقدر ياغلا صدقيني اني اشوف دمعه من عينج واسكت 

ترا انا وانتي واحد وان تكدرتي انا بعد يمسني اللي يمسج .. 

غلا ماعرفت شتقول ولمت خالد وحبست دموعها بس خانتها هالمره 

خالد : شقلنا ياام فيصل شقلنا ؟؟ 

غلا تظحك وهي تمش دموعها : لاتقولي ام فيصل

خالد : نعم ؟ ليش بالله 

غلا : ياسلام تكبررني

خالد : صــج وولدي وين احطه 

غلا : مادري

خالد : بدينا خيانه ماتبين تعترفين بالولد 

غلا : ههههه ماقلت شي انا 

خالد قطع كلامه معاها موبايله 

خالد : اوووه هذا عمير ،،، هلا ومرحبااااااااا

غلا خلته يسولف وراحت عند خالد اللي دخلو عنه نوف 

شالته وشافها خالد جاها وهو يكلم عمر 

خالد : أي أي ، انزين "يحاجي عمر" /،/ يشيل خالد الصغير من يدها وينزله .. 

غلا تتخصر له وهو يأشر لها "جب" 

غلا تدووس ريله 

البنات فوق استخفوووووو .. 

فاطمه : ياااااااي يحظهم 

البنات : الللللللله 

ههههههههههههههه صج مراهقات ذكروني بناس 

سكر خالد من عمر ورد لغلا اللي وقفت عند البحيره الصغييره كانو مسوينها شكل بس 

خالد : الحلو وين راح ؟؟ 

غلا تظحك له : معـاك .. 

خالد : بقلبي؟؟ 

غلا : امممممم مادري ! 

خالد يحط يده على قلبه : آه قلبي ،، لالا تشكين بغلاج يالغلا هذي طعنه 

غلا : بسم الله عليك ، خااااااااالد

خالد كالعاده بالتمثيل احسن واحد : طعنه بالورررررريد ياغلا ، مش آدر .. 

غلا : هههههههههههههههه 

خالد : عندج حل عشان يوقف النزيف

غلا : شنو هو ؟

خالد : حلين 

غلا : أي شنو هم زين 

خالد : ياانج تبوسيني ياانج تعطيني ووح 

غلا : لا يعني فرقو عن بعض 

خالد : شوفي عاد ترا انزف عليج الحين بسرعه 

غلا تبوس خده بخفييف 

خالد : لين الحين ينزف 

غلا تبوس غمازته 

خالد يمثل جنه تعبان : غـــلا 

غلا : عيووون غلا

خالد : ياويلييييييي تعبت تعبت مش آدر صج هالمره 

غلا : ليش عمري شفيك

خالد : احبجججج هاي كل اللي فيني 

جاسم جاهم معاه عمر بوعين زايغه 

جاسم: انت متى بتفك بنت الناس 

خالد : وانت شعليك ياخي مرتي وكيفي ، يلا يلا 

جاسم : ياخي البنت جات تتشكى لي تقول ماتقدر قاعد على قلبها تبي تتنفس

لطيفه اللي كانت قاعده مع مرت اخوها فالبلكونه نادت خالد تساله 

وغلا تنتظره فالحديقه مع جاسم وعمـر .. 

عمر : حسافه ماعندج خوات .. 

غلا : ليش يعني ! 

عمر : جان بيطلع فيهم شبه منج وخذت وحده منهم 

غلا ظحكت : ياسلام 

عمر : أي تطلع وحده حلوه عليج 

غلا : لاا والله ! 

عمر : أي والله 

جاسم : انت هيه والله يسمعك خويلد يدفنك هني 

عمر : لا عادي هي اكبر مني وانا اصغر 

وصل خالد 

جاسم : هاا اعلممم

خالد وهو مرفع حواجبه : عـن ! 

جاسم : لا ولاشي بس عمور أذى غلا 

خالد عصب : نعممممممممممممممممم 

عمر : لالالالالالالالالالالا

جاسم : هاهاها اتغشمر يلا يلا عمور امش 

عمر : يلا

خالد يكلم غلا لما راحو عنهم : صج غلا ، قال لج شي ؟ 

غلا : لا والله

خالد : قال لج كلمه ظايقتج 

غلا : لا حبيبي والله ماقال شي 

خالد : اكيد عمري

غلا : اكيد حياتي .. 

قعدوا يسولفون وغلا تظحك .. 

خالد وهو متسند على الكرسي وغلا قامت تتمشى وترد .

خالد : شحلاتهمم ياناس ، كاشخين بالاسود بعد 

غلا : ههههه شفت شلون 

خالد : شقطع قلبي انا غير هالفراشه انا 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد يقص ورده : هاج ورده لها مايصير بروحها لااهل ولاشي 

غلا : ههههههههههه ياسلام .. 

واذا شفت تجاوب راح احط الباقي

تحياتي

----------


## الاميرات

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة حبيبتي يلا حطي كلها بسرعه

----------


## العبرات الدامية

خالد : أي نعم .. 

غلا مسكت الورده 

غلا : خلاص خلندخل خالد 

خالد : ليش عمري؟

غلا : ظهري عورني بدخل ارتاح شوي .

خالد فز من كرسيه : يلا يلا 

شالها ودخلها من باب من ورا يدخل على غرفة يدتهم .. 

غلا : بس خالد تكفى نزلني 

خالد : يااااخي انا اللي شايلج مو انتي

غلا : يشوفنا حد مو حلوه

خالد : مرتي و على ك ي ف ك ي ف ي ،، زين ! 

غلا تحط شيلتها : زين 

دخلوا وراحت غلا لدار ثانيه لان يدتهم ماتحب حد يتم بدارها .. 

دخلت غلا وخالد تنرفز مسكه ريل تغريد يتسأل عن الشغل ومادري شنو 

غلا قطت شيلتها وانسدحت 

(( اففففف ياربي شهالعوار بموووووووت ))
غلا كانت تحس ظهرها شوي وينقص من التعب 

ماقدرت تتحمل بعد وصاحت دخلت عليها غاده اللي دخلت تحط ولدها اللي نام 

غاده : بسم الله عليج شفيج غلا ؟ 

غلا : ظهري ياغاده بمووت 

غاده تعدل سدحتها : ماعليه حبيبتي لازم انتي توج ، عودج بعده ماقسى 

غلا وهي مب متحمله العوار : افففف شسوي الله يخليج 

غاده : ارتاحي ولاتتحركين كلش ..

غلا شوي شوي لهت بكلام غاده ونست العوار وخف عليها شوي .. 

غاده : ها احسن الحين 

غلا : أي ، ماتقصررين حبيبتي

غاده : ولايهمج شدعوى ، وحده من خواتي انتي ياغلا .. 

غلا عورها قلبها على كلام غـاده 

وايد طيبه معاها .. 

غاده تسولف معاها : وشقررتي تسمينه 

غلا : خل نعرف شنو بنت ولا ولد 

غاده : لين الحين ماعرفتوو 

غلا : لا موعدنا بعد اسبوعيـن 

غاده : اها عاد تصدقين احسج بتجيبن ولد 

غلا : شمعنى ؟ 

غاده : حمال الولد يتعب اكثر من البنت 

غلا :والله ؟ 

غاده : وه سأليني كنت اتعذب وانا حامل بهالهيس 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

غاده : تخيلي جاتني فتره انتفخت ، ههههههههههههههه ، اول مره حملت حتى خواتمي متدش باصابعي

غلا : لااا الله يستر انا كفايه جذي 

غاده : الله يستر من شنو الله يخليييج متني ترا ان كبر بطنج ماراح يبين غيره 

غلا : ااااهههههههههههههههههههههههههه شدعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 

غاده : ههههههههههههه 

قعدوو يسولفوون وغلا حبت غاده اكثر عن اول مره .. 

نست شوي سالفة سعد وبعدها غاده راحت لبيتهم هي وريلها ووولدها .. 

دخلت عليها لطيفه تاخذ عباتها وغلا ساااكته ولاتكلمت ولا قالت شي .. 

لطيفه : شدعوى اشوفج طاقتها سالفه ويااغاده وانا يوم دخلت حتى شلونج ماقلتي 

غلا : انا خالتي؟ 

لطيفه : لا يمه انا ، نامي ارتاحي مب زين لولدج التعب 

غلا تنرفزززززززززززززززززززززززززت 

طلعت لطيفه وغلا انقهرت من قلبها 

زين انا ماقلت شي لاسبيت ولاقلت أي شي لازم كل ماتشوفني تغثني 

شدعوى مستحيل هاي انسانه 

اعووذ بالله 

بعدها بشوي دخل خالد 

خالد : ها حبيبي نايم !! 

غلا : لا بس اريـح 

خالد : شلونج حياتي احسن الحين ؟؟ 

غلا : أي حمدلله ، يحليلها غاده تجنن 

خالد : ايي غاده وايد طيبه يحليلها 

خالد : ايي يحليلها شكثر كانت تدرسني وانا فالثنويه وانا تيس 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : :d يلا حياتي قومي .. 

غلا : بنروح 

خالد : يس يس .. 


قامت غلا عشان تلبس عباتها 

خالد وهو على السرير ويلعب فموبايله يقطه ويشيله : ترا بنوصل عمتي

غلا : اوكــي ! 

خالد ظحك لها وغمازاته بينت عــدل 


غلا استخفت . 


طلعت غلا من الدار هي وخالد وظحكتهم ترن فالمكان .. 

لطيفه : لا والله وتظحكون بعد ، عمتكم لاعت جبدها وهي تنظركم .. 

خالد يحب راس عمته : اسمحي لي يالعمممممممه 

لطيفه : امش خلصها وصلها 

تغريد كانت مبققه عيونها على لطيفه وتسكتها وهي ولاتسمع لها .. 

خالد عصب وطالع غلا 

غلا تربرب على جتوفه وهو محتر 

تهزأه جدام عمته وعيال خاله هذي صج صج قويــه .. 

ركبوا السياره وغلا ركبت ورا .. 

وخالد ساكت ولا قال كلمه .. 

طلع زقاره بيدخنها 

غلا تحط يدها على جتفه : حبيبــــــــــــي ! 

خالد : اوه نسيييت .. 


وصلوها للبيت ونزلت .. 

خالد : يلا تعالي جدام دورج .. 

غلا : مايصير اتم ورا ؟ 

خالد : ياحلاوه ،، يلا يلا بسرعه 

غلا تسوي روحها ماسمعت 

نزل خالد وفتح بابها وشالها فتح الباب ودخلها وسكره .. 

ركب السياره وقفل بابها 

غلا : ههههههه ليش بعد

خالد : تشردين 

غلا : هههههههه 

طلعوا من البيت وراحو يتمشون فالسياره .. 

غلا ( مسكين خالد على كثر ماتهزأه أمه
مايبي ينكد علـي
وانا على اقل شي اعفس عيشته..
ياربـــي ) .. 


عمر كان متجمع مع ربعه فبيت رفيجهم (محمد) ... 

جاسم بعيد عن حشرة المكان قرب لعمر اللي فاتح الدريشه وحاط كرسي ويطالع وهو سرحان .. 

جاسم : عميـر !! 

عمر : .... (مانتبه له) . 

جاسم هزه : عمر ! ! 

عمر انتبه ولف له : ها هلا 

جاسم : وين سرحت ! فالريمممم 

عمر قام من على كرسيه 
عمر : تنجلللللللللع ، مابقى الا هي 

جاسم : اف اف شفيك اعصابك علينا 

عمر : مالي خلقك جسوم تكفى 

جاسم : افا ليش 

عمر عيونه غرقت 

جاسم يهزه : شفيك 

عمر : مشـــــــتاق جسوم 

جاسم : لمنو ! 

عمر : لهلي ، الدوحه ربعي الكل 

جاسم : ماعليه ياعمير ، كلها جم شهر ونركض للدوحه 

عمر : مب قادر اصبـر .. 

جاسم : شنسوي ياعمير ماتقدر تسافر هالفتره ناسي ان الحين الامتحانات 

عمر مارد عليه وجاسم قعد يترس مخه من هالكلام وهو يسمع من هني يطلع من هني .. 

عمر : جويسم انا برد الشقـه .. 

جاسم : افا ليش ؟ حد يعوف هاليمعه .. 

عمر : ماعليه متظايق شوي .. 

جاسم : اللي تشوفه ، تبيني اوصلك ! 

عمر :لا برجع بروحي 

طلع عمر للصاله وسلم عليهم من بعيد وطلع .. 

عمر خذ تاكسي و قال له ينزله قبل عمارته بشارع يبي يتمشى .. 

نزله وشاف كشك يبيع تفاح مغمس بالعسل 

عمر حسه ثقيــــــــــــل وشاف اليهال وايد مستانسين عليه 

راح صف قال اخذ وحده اجربها ،، وخذ معاها كولا . 

مافتحها عمر وخلاها مقرطسـه .. 

فتح الكولا وتم يشربها فالطريـج .. 


عمر .. 


آخ ياغـلا شسوي بعمري .. 
تعبتينــــــــــي حرام عليج
جاي انساج مو اطريج شالحل شالحللل !
شلونج مع خالد ؟ اكيد متهنيه .. 
يالله حامـل ماصدق .. 
اللي كنت احبها ومتصورها لـي

يشوت حصاه واجهته ،، شافها ظربت فواحد بسرررررررررعه لف 

تم يظحك على عمره وماشاف عمره الا داخل العماره .. 

جدامه مريومه الصغيره وناصر اللي بادلته المفاتيـح .. 

عمر : ياهلا والله بمريووووووومه .. 

مريم : عمــــــــــل ، انت ويييييييين 

عمر : انا هني ، هاج هذي لج 

مريم : ثج شريتها لي !

عمر : اي ثريتها لج 

ناصر : وانا ؟ 

عمر (هاه؟؟) عمر يبتسم بخوف لان ناصر شكله بيصيح . 

عمر : انت ، هديتك داااااااخل

ناصر بلهجه سريعه : وين و شنو 

فتح عمر الشقه وحذف عليه كوره .. 

ناصر : ييييس ، مشكور 

ريمـا افتحت الباب وانصدمت ان عمر فالممر .. 

دخل عمر على طول 

ريما : وووه 

عمر سمعها وطنش .. 


عمر تسبح وطلع .. 

شغل اللاب توب مع انه مايحب شي اسمه انترنت .!.!. 

بس يسمع اغاني ولايشوف ايميله وجم موقع ويطلع .. 

قعد يسمع اغنية فيـن حبيبـي ؟؟ 


ياليـلي واحشنـي حبيبـي
ناديلو وئولوو حـرام ،، 
بآلي ليالي ياغالي
بدوووب 
حب
شوء
و
غرام 
……………………

عمـر انسدح وهو يسمع الاغنيه ويطقق حنجه بصبعه … 



.* اليوم الثانـي *. 

خالد رجع من صلاة العصـر وخذ غلا وراحوا لبيت خالهم عشان الغـدا .. 

غلا لبست جلابيه حرير بيج عليها رسم او النقش الفارسي ومعاه مشلـح من الستان الاحمر 

وعلى الرقيه نحاس على شكل عقد ظعييف حيل .. 

كحلت عينها وبـس ماحطت اشيا اكثررر .. 

كملت لبس ونزلت لخالد 

ركبوا السياره وراحوا لبيت خالهم .. 

غلا قطت عباتها وتمت بالشيله .. 

كان شكلـها شيوخي خخخ .. 

كانت تمشي مع غاده وشيلتها نص ملفوفه .. 

وولد خالتهم الكبير نازل من على الدرج 

كان وسيــــم حيـل فيه شبه من عمر بالعيون والجبين وعرض الجتوف .. 

غلا شافته ونسيت عمرها .. 

طالعته بس بسرعه شالت عينها

هو بعد كان اول مره ينتبه لغلا .. 

حلوووووووووووووووووه .. 

مشوا عنه .. 

غلا : من هاي ؟ 

غاده : ولد خالتي ..

غلا : اي خاله اول مره اشوفه 

غاده : خالتي بس من ام ثانيه 

غلا : اهاا ، يشبه عمر ولد عمي وايددد 

غاده : صج ، يحليله عمير من زمان عنه .. 

غلا ابتسمت ونزلت عينـها .. 

( عمي وينـــــــــــك ؟ )

مرت خالهم : يلاااااااااا الغدا ينطركممممممممم ياصبيان 

طلعوا الصبيان كلهم من الصاله اللي انفقصوا فيها 

وغلا وغاده مشوا وياهم وولد الخاله ورا غلا بالظبط .. 


محمد : شلونج يامرت خالد ؟ 

غلا شافته : الله يسلمك .. 

محمد : مبروك مبروك وينه ريلج ماباركنا له .. 

غلا تبتسم له : بالصاله يمكن !

محمد : خلاص اروح له انا

وراح عنها 

غلا (مستحييييييل هذا اكيد توأم عمرررر ) .. تجمعوا كلهم على السفره الكبيره 

الي انفرشت على الارض .. 

القعده كانت شوي عصبه على غلا .. 

قعدت على جنب وريلها لامتها .. 


قعدوا بعدها بالصاله يشربون جاي 

وغلا سرحانه بألف عاااااااااااااااالم 

ولدها 

خالد 

شبيه عمر

خالتها

عمها سعــــــــد 

عاليه

اشيااا وايد .. 


بعد صلاة العصر خالد وغلا راحو 

ومن بعدها طلعوا كلهم ... 

وبجذي انتهى هالاسبوووع والكل مستانس .. 

رجعوا مثل قبل واحسن

----------


## العبرات الدامية

°¨*~¤¦ الفصل الثـــامـــن ¦¤*~¨°



.* بعد مرور 3 أشهــر *. 

غلا صارت بالشهر الخامس وحامل بتوأم صبينا

وأخيراً صار لها بطن كان مو كبير وايد بس يبين .. 

امتلت شوي .. 

وخالد مستاااانس حييل ،، غلا تغيرت نفسيتها للأحسن وايييييد .. 

صارت تحب تطلع ودايماً تظحك . 

كانت فهاليوم طالعه مع خالد يشترون ملابس للبيبيييييييييز هيهيهييي

غلا : ههههههههههههههههه شجاااااااايب ياخالد 

خالد : تظحكيييييييين بعد 

غلا : حبيبي مو هالكثر شارين من قبل

خالد : ولدي ولا ولدج 

غلا : ياسلام ، بالعقل ياخالد كم واحد جايب

خالد وهو شاق حلجه : خمسه 

غلا : ههههههههههههههه ياعمري وايد والله وايد .. 

خالد : غلا شتبين الله يخليج انا باخذهم لولدي زين 

غلا : يه 

خالد : والله ولدي وبدلعه 

غلا ظحكت ومشت عنه 

خالد حط الاغراض اللي خذهم على الاغراض اللي هفهم من قبل على الكاشير 

وراح عند غلا : شتسوين 

غلا : ولاشي اشوف شنو هني .. 

خالد : شنو هاي ؟؟ 

غلا تطالعه : هذا مثل الكبوس لليهال

خالد : حق ولدي 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههه (تشيله من يده) بسك 

خالد يجره : هاتي 

غلا : لااا انت صار فيك شي اكيد 

خالد : أي خلاص انفجرت حب 

تسند على العلاقات 

غلا تمسكه لانه كان بيطييح : بس ياخالد خل نطلع .. 

خالد : انشالله ماحاسب اشرد يعني؟

غلا : وااااااي خلاص روح حاسب وانا بنتظر .. 

راح خالد يحاسب وغلا تطالع فالاشيا .

لقت وحده من رفيجاتها سلمت عليها وتمت تسولف معاها شوي لين شافهم خالد .. 

غلا : خلاص اخليج مع السلامه .

رفيجتها : الله وياج

خالد : ها حبيبيييييي ها عمرررررررري ها روووووووووحي

غلا : بس بس قصر صوتك خالد 


.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.



نروح لعمـر بن سعود شـوي .. 

تذكرون كلام الدكتور لابوه !.!.! 

لما قال له ولدك شوي شوي بيفقد البصـر ! 

عمر كان قاعد بالدوام وعيونه تحرقه .. 

سمى بسم الله وفصخ النظاره وقعد يحكهم .. 

عمر يصاصر جاسم : جسوم والله ماشوف

جاسم : مب وقتك عمور
عمر والله ماجذب عليك 

جاسم : شفيك من شنو

عمر : مادري 

جاسم : زين مابقى شي انطر

عمر صرخ : اقولك ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشوف

القاعه كلها صخت والاجانب على وجيهم علامة استفهام ( ؟ ) .. 

جاسم : اسكت بس فظحتنا ، خلاص بطلعك 

استأذن من الاستاذ وطلعـه .. 

عمر : ااااااااااااااااي والله ماشوف جسوووووم عيوني حااااااااااره 

جاسم : بسم الله عليك ياعمير شفيك .. ! 

عمر : مااااادري الله يخلييييييييك لاتخليني 

جاسم : افا ياعمير 

سنده جاسم عليه ووداه للعياده اللي فالجامعه انقلوه للمستشفى .. 

وقالو لجاسم ان عمر صار من المكفوفين 

هزه الخبر كيانه كلــــــــه .. 

قعد جاسم على الكرسي وهو منصدم 


عمر!! عمر يصير جذي؟ ليش شفيه من شنو 

معقوله من بنت عمه؟؟ 

دخل عليه جاسم 

عمر : لاتقول شي انا ادري 

جاسم حط ويهه فيدين رفيجه وتم يصييييييييح 

عمر يهزه : لا جسوم لاتصيح هاي قدر ومكتوب ليش تصيح انا اللي مبتلي مب انت

انا ماعادت تفرق وياي ياجاسم لو اخسر روحي صدقني خسرت اللي اغلى منهم ، 

ماتفرق ياخوي ماتفرق ..

جاسم صار يشهق فكفوف رفيجه 

جاسم : والله ياعمور انا حبيتك حبيييييييتك واغليتك وكانك تبي عيوني وراسك ماتغلى 

عمر : والله من طيبك ياجاسم بس انا كنت حاس ، خلاص انا باجر بنزل قطر 

جاسم : لا ياعمر ودراستك 

عمر : مب هادها بس هذا التيرم الثاني باعطل وبرد ، مشتاق والله خلني انزل قطر

دامني حي ، اليوم عيوني يمكن روحي باجر 

جاسم : بعييد الشر ياعمير لاتقول جذي 



على المغرب نزل جاسم وحجز تذكره له ولعمر للدوحـه .. 

جاسم صار لزيم عمر من هالحادثه وين مايروح وياه .. 

مايخليه دقيقه وحده .. 

بعدها باسبوع جاسم كان يطلع لعمر ملابسه عشان يلبسون وينزلون لقطر .. 

عمر : جسوم طلع لي ملابس سودا .. 

جاسم : ليش 

عمر : بس ابي اسود 

جاسم : انشالله 

طلع له بنطلون اسود وقميص اسود 

لبسهم عمر وعطره جاسم ومشط له شعره 

جاسم كان قلبه معوره على رفيجه 

عمور اللي امس يشوف ويطالع ويكاسر بعينه 

الله يالدنياااااااااا .. 

لبس عمر نظاره سودا ومسك فرفيجه ونزلوو .. 

وصلوا للمطار وخلصوا الاجرائات اللازمه .. 

فقطـر خالد كان مستانس حده اخوه بيوصل الساعه 7 الصبـح وهو بيروح يجيبه .. 


مسكين خالد مايدري باللطمه اللي بتجيه .. 

محد منهم فكر بهالشـي .. 

عمر (خساره ياغلا كان ودي عيوني تغمض وصورة آخر شخص منطبعه فيها أنتي ) 

غلا (ياربي انا آخاف عمر يسوي شي ويصير شي كبير بينه وبين اخوه بسبتي)

عمر (ولهانه علي؟ نستني؟ تفكر فيني؟ مطنشه؟ ) 

غلا (عمر حب وحده بغربته! نساني.؟ ) 



ثاني يوم .. 

خالد قام الصبح

غلا وهي غرقانه نوم : وين بتروح 

خالد : بجيب خالد حياتي، انتي ارتاحــــي .. 

غلا ماقالت شي وردت نامت .

وصل خالد للمطار وقعد فالانتظار واحد من معارفه دخه داخل .. 

تم ربع ساعه 

وشاف اخوه .. 

انصدم ! ليش لابس جذي 

شافه متكي على رفيجه وقلبه طاح .. 

سلم عليهم وحضن اخوه بقووووووووه 

خالد يطالع جاسم بعينه (شفيه) .. جاسم نزل عينه .. 

ركبوا السياره وخالد فهم .. 


خالد كان متخرع على اخوه .. 

عمر : شخبارك ياخالد ؟ 
خالد : والله طيبين كلنا انتوا شخباركم شخبار امريكا والشقر ؟؟

عمر :اذا علي ترا انا صرت ماشوف .. 

خالد ماقال شي وجاسم بعد .. 

جاسم : بس والله الدراسه هدت حيلنا 

خالد : الله يعافيكم انشالله قدها وقدود صح يابوعمير

عمر : انا اذا علي اذا رجعت بدخل بقسم المكفوفين 

جاسم ( ابي اكحلها عميتها !! ) .. 

خالد : جاسم تبي اوصلك ولا تجي معانا؟ 

جاسم : لا خلاص زهق عمير مني اكيد ، بيتنا والله ان درت امي اني وصلت قطر وماجيتهم 

ترجعني امريكا بمدفع 

خالد : ههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يخليها انشالله ، دلني البيت بس 

قعد يدليه جاسم 

وعمر يشم ريحة غلا بالسياره .. 

وصلوا لبيت جاسم سلم على خالد بيده وحب راس عمر 

عمر يبي يقول شي بس لسانه انربط فهاللحظه .. 

ودعوه ومشوا .. 

خالد كان كاشخ بشكل خطييييييييييير 

ناسف الغتره على جنب ومن الجنب الثاني لافها ولابس نظاره عاكسه ومسوي ديرتي خفيفه .. 

خالد : يحلييله والله خوش رجال .. 

عمر : أي والله تصدق يوم قالو له اني انعميت تم يصيح علي

خالد : يحليله 

خالد ماكان يبي يبين له انه حزنان على هالشي .. 

خالد : ها وين تبي تروح .

عمر : البيت ! 

خالد : أي بيت فيهم 

عمر : بيتنا ؟ 

خالد : هههه خبرك عتييج 

عمر : افا ليش 

خالد : بيتنا اللي كنا فيه صار بيت بالشراكه بيني وبينك وانا وام فيصل فبيت بروحنا 

وامي وابوي فالبيت العود مع امي العوده .ز 

عمر : والله وانا اخر من يعلم .. 

خالد : مفاجأه يالغاااااااالي 

عمر ظحك له .. 

خالد : وين تبي اوديك ؟؟ 

عمر : بس بشرط تنفذ اللي ابيه منك وكانه عيوني معاي زين ! 

خالد : افا ياعمير مو هالكلام اللي تقوله لي وانا بو فصيييييييل

عمر : فدييتك والله ،، نزلني بيتنا القديم وخلني وتعالي عقب ساعه .. 

خالد : بس انت ، محد فالبيت !! 

عمر : ماعليك البيت حافظه حتى اقدر امشي فيه وانا مغمض وهالمره بمشي فيه وانا مغمض صج 

خالد : بـس .. 

عمر: تكفى 

خالد : اللي تشوفه بس انا بنتظرك 

عمر : لا تنتظرني ابي اقعد بروحي فهالبيت ياخالد 

خالد : ماني نازل زين بوقف انا وسيارتي اخر الفريج زين 

عمر : وعد ! ولاتوطي البيت لين اطلع ممكن ! 

خالد : على هالخشم .. 

وداه خالد لبيت ونزله .. 

عمر ففصخ نظارته بشوييش وهو يتلمس الاشيا .. 

قعد يتذكر هني شنو وعرف 

مشى بهونه على الدرج وفتح باب داره وطاح على الارض يصيييح 

عمر : لييييييييييييييييييييييييييش ياغلاااااااااااااااا لييييييييييييش 

صاح عمر من كل قلبه وصراخه يرن فالبيت الفاضـي .. 

طلع من الغرفه وراح لدارها فتحها وتم يمشي ريله تخبط باشيا وايد كراسي طاولات 

اخيرآ وصل لسريرها ،، رفع مخدتها وشمها .. 

لمها ودموعه طبعت على المخده .. 

تم عمر ربع ساعه بدارها .. 


عمر بصوت واطي : 

اللي نبيه ماعاد به موجوود
يالعبون هذا منزله خالــي 
ماهو بقصده يوم راح صدود 
لاشك هذي دبرة الوالـي 



تم عمر يجول فالمكان بروحه ودموعه تصب من عينه .. 

بعد ساعه جاه خالد وفتح باب الصاله ماعتب البيت 

وصرخ : عمــــــــــر ياعمييييييير 

عمر : كاني ياخالد بس تعال نزلني 

راح له خالد وحط يده على جتوفه ونزله .. 

ركبه السياره وقفل البيت .. 

خالد : الحين بوديك البيت العود والعشا كلنا بنتجمع .. 

عمر : بس انا ابي حد يتم معاي 

خالد : .... ( البيت فيه غلا شلون جذي) 

عمر : اذا متوهق فيني خلني فهالبيت 

خالد : افا ياعمير ، فعيوني انت ، بخليك عندنا ولايهمك .. 

عمر : وام فيصل؟ (يالله) 

خالد : شفيها ؟

عمر : بظيق عليكم 

خالد : لاتقول هالحجي لا كف 

عمر : ههههه 

وصلوا لبيت خالد والخدم نزلوا الشنط .. 

قعده خالد بدار تحتيه .. 

على العصر غلا نزلت ولقت خالد يشرب البلاك كوفي

راحت قعدت حذاه وهي مبتسمه باست خده وقعدت .. 

خالد : هلا والله هلا بنور عيوووووووووووووني 

غلا : ولهت علييييييييييييييك 

خالد : صج شصاير اليوم 

غلا : شصاير ؟ 

خالد : تحبيني (يطلع لها لسانه)

غلا تفرص خده عند غمازته : وجذي 

خالد : هههههههه اححح يدج يابنيه 

غلا ظحكت 

خالد : ها اكلتي ولدي 

غلا : أي كلت لاتخاف

خالد : عبالي بعد ، يالله عااد لاعت جبدي وانا انطررررر

غلا : هاهاها بعدناا تو الناس

خالد : يالله بعد ليش انتي ياغلا خمسه بس عليج 

غلا : لاا والللللللللللللللللللللللللله 

خالد : هههههههههههههه فديتح انتي قعدي قعدي

غلا قامت عنه وخالد شالها : متنانه يالملعوونه 

غلا : وخر عنيي

خالد : سكتي سكتي

غلا : شيل يدددددددددك 

خالد : غلوه

غلا : لاتقول هالاسمممممممممممممممممممممممم 

خالد : ترا عمر اخوي هني

غلا الظحكه شردت من وجهها ملامح الخرعه والفرح والصدمه كلها سكنت وجهها: هنــي؟

خالد يقلدها : أي هني 

غلا : من متى 

خالد : غلا سكتي عمير انعمى

غلا عيونها انترست دموع وقعدت على الكرسي: شتقووووووووووول !

خالد : صار مايشوف وانا ظايق خلقي والله بس ماعرف شسوي 

غلا : شلون ومتى ومن شنو 

خالد : ماقدرت اسأله ولايبي يقول لنا شي

غلا : يالله عمر يصير فيه جذي 

خالد : والله معور قلبي مايبي يروح البيت العود لان محد عنده يعاونه 

غلا صاحت 

خالد : ليش تصيحين غلا؟ ( افييييييين ) 

غلا : لا ولاشي 

خالد :مو منج لاتخافين

غلا : لا انا مافكرت جذي بس سالفته عورت قلبـي ولد عمي ويعز علــي .. 

عمر كان يفتح الباب وغلا حطت الشيله على راسها ..!!!!!!! 

خالد استغرب (زين هو مايشوفج! ) 

غلا تدري انه مايشوف بس ماتدري تحس شكلها غلط .. 

خالد : نوم العوافي يابوسعود .. 

عمر : ههه الله يعافيك 

غلا : حمدلله على السلامه ياولد عمـي .. 


عمر (غــلا! انتي هني جدامي ، يالله ياريت عيوني تفتح دقيقه وحده .. 

انتي اول وحده اشتقت لها ياغلا اول وحده بس شوقي ضايع .. ) 

خالد : عمر ، غلا تقولك حمدلله على السلامه .. 

عمر : اسف ، الله يسلمج ياام فيصل، شلونج عساج طيبه !

غلا : الله يسلمك نسأل عنـك 

عمر ( من متى الحجي بينا رسمي ياغلا ) عمر ابتسم بكل حزن بقلبه وقعد .. 

تموا يسولفون ويظحكون وعمر صار همه بس يسمع ظحكة غلا اللي تنور عيونه المظلمـه .. 



على المغرب عمر كشخه خالد بالثوب ونسف له الغنره وطلعوا للبيت العود 

عمر كان خايف حيـــــــل وصارحهم بهالشي 

خاف امه تسوي له سالفه او يكرهونه وهو عمي 

وصلوا للبيت ونزلو 

دخلوا والهيله كلها قامت وكلهم اعفدوا على عمر يسلمون ويحبونه ويلمونه .. 

عمر الثاني : شملبسك نظاره فالليل .. 

خالد زرد عمر فالطوفه : عدل اسلوبك فاااااااااااااهم 

تغريد تنزل عمر من يد خالد : بس خالد شفيك عليه 

خالد كان مطنقر حدده ومادرى بهالتصرف اللي سواه .. 

غلا تفاجأت من تصرف خالـد .. 

قعدوا كلهم وهم متعجبين من حالة عمر 

ولطيفه تصييييييييييح على حالة ولدها 

عمر : لاتصيحين يمه اللي صار فيني مب فيج وانا راضي 

غاده : فديتك ياولد عمتي ، في واحد يبي يسلم عليك (حطت ولدها فحظنه ) 

عمر : ياااااااااااااربي(كانه يتذكر شي) هذا ولدج عدل 

غاده : ايي امتنكم 

عمر : ياربي يسلمه تم عمر يحبه وشكله يكسر الخااااااااطر 

خالد ماقدر يقعد معاهم وطلع وهو متنرفز للحديقه ..

غلا لحقته ووصلت له .. 

راحت له بدون لايحس وحبت راسه .. وحطت حنجها على راسه ويداتها على جتوفه 

خالد : غلاي؟ 
غلا : حبيبي ليش قاعد بروحك ؟؟

----------


## العبرات الدامية

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

خالد : مب قادر اتحمل بعد غلا خلاص تعبببببت

غلا : شفيك ، شصاير ؟ 

خالد : وتسألين شفيني ! ماشفتي اخوي ؟ 

غلا نزلت راسها : شنسوي ياخالد هذا اللي الله كاتبه .. شنقدر نسوي على حكمة ربك ؟ 

خالد : ونعم بالله انا ماقلت شي ، بس متظايق ياغلا خلااص ماقدر اقعد معاه

غلا : انت شتقول اذكر ربك بتعافه يعني وانت اللي له .. تدري انه من طلعت وهو يسأل وينك 

خالد : يابعد عمري ياخوي والله ماقدر غلا بنفجر وانا رجال 

غلا : ماعليه حبيبي مو عشاني عشان فصيل

خالد يظحك وهو نص متظايق : اااخ ،، تامرين انتي .. 

غلا : يلا حبيبي مو حلوه قعدتنا بروحنا وهم متجمعين داخل .. 

خالد :انشالله .. 

راح خالد وسوو له مكان حذا اخوه حط يده على جتف عمر 

خالد : ها بوعمييييييييير

عمر : خويلد انت وين 

خالد : طلعت اتكشت 

عمر : ههههههههه ماعلمتني جان رحت وياك

خالد : شارد عنكم تجوني والله حاله

غلا كانت واقفه بعيد وتطالعهم وتظحك لهم 

خلتهم وراحت تتمشى بروحها فالبيت . 

(( شكبره بطني هههه انفجرت لحول ، صاجه تغريد المتن شين )) لفت ولقت لطيفه

لطيفه : مو عاجبتج قعدتنا جنه 

غلا : لا حشى خالتي من قال ؟ 

لطيفه : عيل ليش مخليتنا 

غلا : ماقدر اقعد وايد لازم امشي تـد .... (تقاطعها) 

لطيفه : زين زين 

غلا فتحت عيونها (شفيها ذي )



اليـوم الثانـي .. 

عمر قرر انه يتم فبيت اخوه مايبي يقعد فالبيت العود لان محد عنده 

طلب من خالد يوديه لربعه وخالد ماقال له لا وقال له لاتمر على ربعي بيوصلوني 

خالد تطمن لان شغله اليوم مطووول .. 

تركـي : انت جنيت رايح تنساها شوف شصار فيك ارتحت؟؟؟

عمر : أي مرتاح اصلآ والله والله ماني متظايق وزعلان مثلكم صج انا ماشوفكم 

بس احسكم ، ادري انكم متظايقين من اللي صار لي بس انا مب فارقه عندي 

خسرت اللي اغلى من عيوني ، خسرت اللي كانت عيووني

تركي : عمير بسك من هالكلام المره على ذمة اخوك وحامل منه مايجوز اللي تقوله

عمر : خلني اطلع اللي فقلبي ياتركي ، انا ظنيت اني بقدر انساها بس ماقدر اجذب على روحي .. 

تركي : تعوذ من ابليييس ياعمير .. 

عمر : اعووووذ بالله منه الف مره .. 

عمر المسكين ظن ان الحب وهو بعيد من اللي يحبه ممكن يتلاشى !! 

مادرى انه بالشوووق يــزيد .. 

ظن انه اذا سافر نبـع حبه لغلا بيجف ،، بس صار العكس 

نبع حبها تفجر ، شكثر يحبها بس حسافه هي مو لـه ،، 

عمر كان منسدح وقاط النظاره وربعه يلعبون ويسولفون وياه 

وواحد مستعبط قاعد يلعب فراس عمر .

عمر : احمدوه هد شعري

احمد : الله يخليك لالا انا احوشه عن عيونك الله يسلمك عشان مايخرب الشوف

الشباب كلهم التفتو على احمد ووجهوا له نظرات يلومونه على كلامه

شهالقنبله اللي قطها

احمد حط يده على حلجـه 

احمد : آسف عمير والله ماقصد 

عمر :

كيـــف اشوف .!.
وانا يلبسنـــي العمـــى ؟؟
حيره وخوووف !! 

والباقي بعدين انزله

تحياتي 

العبرات الدامية

----------


## الاميرات

مشكورة حبيبتي مرة اليايه حطي القصه كامله لان لما تتاخرين انسى الاحداث

----------


## العبرات الدامية

احمد يبي يغير الجو .. : 

كيف اشوف
والهوى قيدي وسجاني الظروووف ..؟


عمر : لا هذي لبوتريك هو بيفهمها حبيب قلبـي 

تركي : شنو هي ؟؟ 

عمر : 

أمووووووت أنا في حبهـم
(يمسك عيونه) 
وارخص انا عيوني لهـم 

تركـي : والله ماقول الا بختهم .


عمر : زين يلا من بيردني البيت 

تركي : حناااااااا لهاااااااا ههههههههههههههههه 

عمر : هههههههههههههههههههههههه يلا فز 

تركي : شوفو يالخياس بخليكم وبرد ان عسعستوا ولا سويتو شي اجلفعكم بره 

الشباب : يجي منك ا ك ث ر 

تركي : شلون م ل ق ي ن 

عمر : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ركب تركي عمر السياره وسكر الباب 

ركب ومشوا شروا عصير على الدرب من المعصره وهم يسولفون ويظحكوون 

تركي : وعايش مع خالد ومرته يعني ماتبي تحول 

عمر : لا والله ، جم اسبوع وبرد 

تركي : لاا شدعوى 

عمر : والله شسوي ابي اكمل الكورس كله 

تركي : يالله بالتوفيق يالغالي بس لاتقطعنا 

عمر : لا افا عليك فبالي لو ماسألت شدعوى .. 

تركي : الله يخلييك 

وصلواا للبيت ونزله تركي .. 

رنوا الجرس وفتحت الخدامه الباب 

وصله تركي للصاله وغلا كانت فوق شافتهم مانزلت .. 

خلاه تركي فالصاله وودعه وراحو 

عمر : منو فالبيت ؟؟ 

الخدامه : MR. Khalid Not here

عمر : فطينه عيني عليج بارده اسأل منو فالبيت تقولين خالد محد والباقي وينهم .. 

غلا وهي نازله من على الدرج : هلا عمـــر

عمر انتشــــــى قلبه من زمان كل مايسمع اسمه على لسانها

يحس النبض بقلبه يتلخبط ويعور قلبه: اأأا،،،،،هلين هلا ببنت عمي 

غلا قعدت : شخبارك ؟؟

عمر : الله يسلمج انتي شحالج 

غلا : طيبه الله يسلمك 

عمر : وينه خالد 

غلا : خالد فالشغل 

عمر : ومتى يخلص شغله ؟؟ 

غلا : لا مطول ،، على الخمس ونص ،، ست ، يخلص

عمر : اهـــا .. 

غلا تبي تشيل التوتر من الجو قبل لايزل لسان حد منهم 

عمر : شـلونج غلا؟؟ 

غلا(ها!) : طيبـه .. 

عمر : شخبارج انتي وخالد

غلا : حمدلله مافي احسن منه بوفيصل .. 

عمر قلبه عوره ، ليش ياربي اللي يصير فيني انا ماسويت شي فدنياي ضر غيري 

عمر : الله يهنيكم انشالله ، ع البركه يقولون 2

غلا : هههه الله يبارك فيك 

عمر : غلا تدرين اني تعبااان 

غلا : سلامتك ياولد عمي ، من شنو تعبان ؟ 

عمر : ظنيت اني لو سافرت بنسى ، بس مادريت ان بعد هالمره تفكيري خاب مثل اللي قبله

غلا عرفت شيقصد وماعلقت .. 

غلا : عمر ، ياولد عمي ، احنا كنا صغار بوقتها ، واللي يعافيك خلني اطلع من اللي انا فيه

انا قبل لاتجي اسأل الكل عني ، حالتي متدهوره من موتة عمي 

كفايه موته وحده لاتغثني باالاكبر منهاااااا 
عمر : لاتقولين جي يالغلا ، عمري ماغثيتج ولا ابيلج الغثا ، لكن انتي الوحيده اللي قلبي لها ينشرح

اقولج كل شي جني اكلم عمري سمعيني وطنشيني يمكن اذا طلعت اللي فيني ارتااح

كفايه عيوني راحة لج 

غلا نزلت عيونها وهي تدمع .. 

غلا :خلاص ياعمر اذا انت تشوف ان الذنب ذنبي الله يسامحني ، بس من الله مايجوز للي تسويه بعمرك

وبحياتك وبدنياك ، انا صرت لغيرك ، اسمعها ، لغيـــــرك تكفىىىىىىىىىىىى افهممم 

اذا تعبان مره انا مليووووووووون مره ، تعبت ومت لكن شفت ولاشي بينفعني 

انا جذي انكد على عمري وانكد على غيري قاعده اذبح روحي بالحيااا ، لييش؟

ان ذبحت عمري شي بيرد مثل قبل؟ لو اشوف روحي تطلع ماشي بيرجع اللي كااان

لو دموع عيني ترجع اللي راحو جان شفت امي وابوي عندي 

لو ماااااي عيني هذا يرد الغالين جان عمي ويااااي مافارقني

لو و لو لكن اللي فبالنا اصعب من الحجي السهـــل

،، انت طول عمرك تسمع لكلامي .. 

لاتردني بهالشي انساني ، وان كانت صعبه عليك ، اعتبرنـي ........ ،، ا ، اختك .. 

عمر مسك قلبه منصدم : اختي؟؟؟؟؟؟!

غلا : أي اختك وانا حاظره باللي تبيه 

عمر : بس انااا ، انتي اول وحده اول بنت اشوفها تحبها عيني 

تسكن قلبـي ، انتي حبي الاول 

غلا قطعت كلامه وهي متنرفزه 

غلا : انا كنت فيوم وخلاص انا ماقدر اكمل اللي بينا ياعمر خلااص الله يخليك

عمر ظااااااقت فيه الدنيـا : الله ، والله دنيـا .. 

غلا ماعلقت على الموضوع وقعدت على الكرسي ودموعها تطيح

( غلا و عمر صغار ومشاعرهم لين الحين مو مصقوله مثل مشاعر خالد

مشاعرهم توها تكبر توها تحب .. ماعرفت شي من الحياه ..

كل شي يجربونه اول مره بحلاوته وبصعوووبته ..

غلا قدرت انها تتجاوز هالشي بسهوله لان خالد وياها

لكن المسكين عمر من معاه؟؟؟

لا اخ ولا اخت ولا ام حتى .!. )



سكتوا و كل منهم سارررح بدنيـا 

دخل خالد وغلا بسرررررررررعه غيرت مودها وكل شي .. 

ابتسمت له وخالد فرح حيـــل من شكل غلا .. 

غير عن كل يوم .. 

لابسه فاتح هدت الاسود
لابسه وررردي شحلاته وعيونها مكحلـــــــه

خالد دخل البيت وهو جايب معاه عشاا 

حطه على الطاوله 

خالد : شخبارك حبيب قلبي؟

عمر : الله يسلمك شمسوي 

خالد : طيب ياخلف هلي ، شلونكم شمسوين ؟؟ 

غلا وو عمر : طيبييين ! 

يقرب لغلا : ماذبحني غير هالوردي 

غلا : هههههههههههه 

خالد : ها عمير شخبار ربعك ؟

عمر :والله طيبين 

غلا : انا بروح اشوف العشا 

خالد : تعالي قعدي تتعبين عيالي

عمر استحى منهم وتمنى لو ماكان بينهم .. 

غلا تنقزه بعينها

خالد : زين زين 

غلا راحت تشرف على العشـا بس .. 

ماتتحرك ولا تسوي شـي تسمع ظحكة خالد وعمر من الصالـه .. 


بعد لحظــات 000 

غلا : يلا خالـد ، العشا جاهز ، تفضل عمر .. 

خالد : يلا حياااااااااك بو سّعود 

قام عمر وماسكه خالد .. 

قعدوا على الطاوله يتعشون وعمر يقول لهم شصار وياه فامريكا

وخايف لايزل لسانه عن سالفة ريمـا .. 

عقب العشـا قعدوا فالصاله شوي .. 

غلا : انا بروح ارتاح تبون شي؟ 

خالد : وين تو الناس 

غلا : تعبانه شوي .. 

عمر : تصبحين علـى خيـر 

غلا : وانت من اهله

خالد يصاصر عمر : دقيقه وبرد

غلا ماتدري مشت 

خالد جاها من وراها : حليلج بتركبين الدرج بروحج ! بطله ؟؟ 

غلا تظحك وتدزه : ههههههههه انت شفيك شفيك علي

خالد : شفيني ؟ مستخف ، مستخبببل ، متخبل ، منجن ، متعئد .. بكل لغات العالم بعد 

غلا : الله يشافيك

خالد : دام جنوني منج ، ياحلاته من خبال ، (يرفع كفوفه) الله لا يشافيني 

غلا ظحكت وتوها بتخطي رفعها خالد .. 

غلا : لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .. 

خالد : المدام بتصلي؟

غلا تضربه : خااااااااااااااالد

خالد : روح خلود انتي

غلا سكتت ماقالت شي ، تعبت من كثر ماتتكلم افف .. 

وصلها خالد لطابقهم ووقف جنه بيتم وياها 

غلا مشت وانتبهت له ولفت عليه : نعم اخوي؟

خالد : لا الشيخه بس بغيت اجي وياج

غلا : ارتاح وانزل لعمـر 

خالد : انزين (وهو واقف) .. 

غلا : انززززززل

خالد : انزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

مشى خالد ونزل على الدرج وغلا تطالعه وهي تبتسم لـه و تظحك على حركااته 

( أ حــ ـــبــــ ــــكـ ) .. ! 


نزل خالد للصاله ورفع عيوووونه الوســـــــــاع وشاف اخوه

قاط الغتره وكل شي منسدح خنقته العبره وهو واقف على شكل اخووه

يعور القلـــب ،، امس عمر اللي كان يتغشمر وياه

يظحك وياه

يسولف وياه 

يشوف وياه 

خالد (ااااخ ياخوي والله لو تبي عيوني ماتغلى عليك بس ماشوفك متكدر) .. 

عمر حس ان حد موجود : من خالد؟؟

خالد وهو يحاول يخفي نبرة الحزن بصوتـه : سممممممم يالغااااالي

عمر : ليش بعاد عني ، تعال حذاي 

خالد انكسر خاطره وراح قعد على الارض وحط يد اخوه على راسه : قول حبيبي اسمعك .. 

عمر : لا ولاشي بس اذا تبي تقعد ويامرتك عادي بس ودني داري 

خالد : افا والله افا اخوووووي عندي واروح للمره 

عمر : ههههههه ، هي اولى ، بنت عمك و مرتك 

خالد : فدييتهم اللي يصفون الحجي 

عمر : اههههههههههه ، منو انا ها

خالد : أي انت ههههه شسوت فيك امريكا عفستك وردتك 

عمر (لوتدري عن امريكا واللي فيها بس !! ، يظحك من غير نفس : هـهـه 

خالد : شعندها سالي ؟

عمر انفجر ظحك : هههههههههه منو سالي يالهيس

خالد : انت تظحك بنعومه بعد ، هـهـه راد لنا مب متوازي شصادك

عمر ماقدر يمسك نفسه يظحك بشكل مب طبيعي : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد : ماشالله ، قاط نكته الشيخ خالد ؟ 

عمر : تكفى بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه هههههههههههه

خالد : أي اظحك شحلاة الظحك والله انت مبوز وبنت العم مبوزه شكله جدلكم يحكككككم 

عمر : فيني حساسيييييه هههههههههههههههه لازم انطق فالاسبوع مرتين 

خالد : متى و متى 

عمر : مره الصبح وفاللليل وبعد الوجبه

خالد وهو ماسك ظحكته : خخ زين قلت لي عيل عشان اخذ حذرررررررررري 

عمر : أي لاتنسى ،،، .. 


غلا كانت قاعده فزاوية التونـز اللي سووها بالدار .. 

غرفتهم كانت اكبر الغرف فالبيت لأنها الغرفه الرئيسيه .. 

سوو لهم على جنب زاويه لليهال .. 

فيها سررين وعليهم الشيفوون وشغل عــدل .. 

غلا كانت على السرير وتربع الملابس الجداد .. 

خلصت وشالتهم صفتهم بكبت فصيــل 

وبعدها كبت سعــد .. 

غلا ( اممممم شناقص بعد ، كل شي موجود ، الملابس ، الـجواتي الـ.... 'يقطع كلامها

رنة التليفوون' ،، يووه من متصل الحيين ، مب راده اخلص اللي فيدي بعدين اشوف من وارد اتصل

يالله مب ناوي يسكرررررر ؟ ) ... 

راحت شالته 

غلا بصوتها الناعــم : الوووو ؟

عاليه : هلالالالالا ردت الخايسه 

غلا: هههههههههههه ياحماره احترميني بصير ام وانتي تسبين

عاليه : ام على عيالج وابوهم ، انا لاااا والف لا

غلا : اعووذ بالله من ابلييييييييس ، تعرفين ابليس

عاليه : أي كل يوم يسير الحلو 

غلا : هههههههههه ،، الله يقطع ابليسـج ,, شخبارج ؟ 

عاليه : تماام عمري انتي شخبارج وشخبار ريلج وعيالج ؟ 

غلا : خطر خطر مب عليوه ، كلنا بخير .. 

عاليه : هههههههههههههههههه 

تمت غلا تسولف معاها وسالفه ورا الثانيه .. 

خالد تم مع عمر يسولفون ويتظحكووون .. 

بعدها عمر قال لخالد انه تعبان ويبي ينام 

وصله خالد لداره وخلاه على السرير وفج كبته .. 

خالد : تبي أي بجامه ؟ 

عمر : لالا عطني جلابية البيت 

خالد : الحرير (يستعبط) ، اوه قصدي أي وحده هيهيهيهي

عمر : هههههههههههههه يعني اشوف عشان تخيرني

خالد سكت و كره عمره على الي قاله هو يستعبط بس عمر طلع حسااااااس اكثر من قبل

طلع له وحده كحليه 

عمر : عطني اياها 

عطاه خالد : اوصلك للحمام ؟ 

عمر : لا ادل 

خالد حس ان الجو كهرب شوي من اللي قاله .. 

خالد حب راس اخوه : خلاص حبيبي تصبح على خير ،، تبي شي مني؟

عمر : لا مشكور ، تصبح على خير

خالد ابتسم له وكان وده اخوه يشوفه وهو يظحك له بس ... 

طلع خالد وعمر بدل ملابسه و تحرك بهونه للحمام

دخل ولما طلع نسى ان الحمام له رفعه طلع وطاح على الارض

خالد كان لين الحين واقف لانه يخاف على اخوه اكثر من قبـــل عشان عيونه 

فتح خالد الباب بسرررررررررررعه 

وشااااف !! 


شتتوقعون شاف خالد ؟؟ 





























































خالد : تعوررررررررررررررررررررت عمر؟ صار فيك شي؟

عمر : لالا مافيني 

رفعه خالد عن الارض .. كان طايح بس ريوله تعورت شوي عوار طيحه مو جايد .. 

خالد : تعوريك ريلك ؟ 

عمر : لالا خلاص انت روح نام عشان انا انام بعد 

خالد : اوكـــي حبيبي ، مع ان ودي انام وياك بس انت تبي تجلفعني مادري ليش

عمر : ههههههههه مب اليوم باجر انشالله سكرنا اليوم يلا

خالد : هههههه يلا حبيبي ، go0d night

طلع خالد ووطى على الليتات وسكر الباب .. 

عمر انسدح وتل الغطا معاه .. 

ثاني يوم الصبـح غلا قامت اولهم من الساعه 7 ونص وهي قايمه الاخت 

شبعانه نوم تغصب روحها تنام مافي كلش النوم نساااها .. 

تسبحت وطلعت 

شافت الوقت طووووويل عندها وايد 

فتحت الكبت تشوف شتلبس 

طاحت عينها على الفستان اللي لبسته مره لما راحو لعمها سعد بالليل .. 

عورها قلبهاااا ولمت الفستان و صاحت بدون لاتدري .. 

غلا ( يااربي لا ، لازم امسك نفسي ، لايقوم خالد ويشوفني ،بيزعل وهو مايستاهل) .. 

تمسح دموعها وتسبق مسحتها دمعتها الثانيه 

طلعت جلابيه لونها سماوي وعليها شغل بالفضي الخيوط كانها اسلاك من بعيد

بس ملمسها ناااعم .. 

تكحلت و نشفت شعرها مسحت عليه كله بيدها وردته على جنب 

قربته لعينها تشوفه .. 

(( يالله شلون نسيت عمري جذي ، شعري شلون صار وانا لازم الحق نفسي خخخ )) 

لبست نعال عليها مثل الزخرف البكستاني ، بيضا والزخرف فضي كعبها اوطى من الواطي :P

تعدلت ونزلت تدور فالبيت .. 

نادت الخدامات وغيرت شوي فديكور البيت تمللت منه ..

الساعه 10 وربع قام خالد ونزل ببجامته جنه ياهل يدور امه 

نزل على الدرج وهو شكله فظييييييييييع طالع

بجامته سوده ومبهدله القميص منعلج خخ ومتصارع مع الازره 

والشعر شوي منكـش وكان محلق وشكله فظييييييع القفل اسوووووووود جنان 

خالد وهو فيه النوم يفرك عيونه على الدرج وهو نازل : غلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا؟ غلاا !! 

غلا : كاني هنـــي حبيبييي 

خالد يسحب عمره لها وقعد على الارض وهي على الكرسي وراسه بحظنها

والخدامات مستخفين عليه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

خالد شوي وينام : وين رحتي ؟؟ ( يشم عطرها ويغمض عينه ) 

غلا يدها على راسه : هني حبيبي تحت ، قمت ومافيني نوم بعد شسوي 

خالد : انا فتحت عيوني وماشفتج جان اتخرررررع 

غلا : هههههههه حيااااتي والله خلاص مره ثانيه ماانزل عنك

خالد : عفيه على مرتي (ونام) لوووول 

قعدت غلا تقولهم يشيلون هذا يحطونه هناك ويرفعون ووو .. الخ 

خالد نام وغلا نملت ريلها عليهااااااا فوق الساعه على حظنها تبي تعدله تتحرك ماتقدر تقعد بعد 

غلا تهزه بخفيف : خالد حبيبي،،، خاااالد قوم 

خالد فتح عيونه : بنااام 

غلا : حبيبي الساعه 1 قووم بسك نوم 

خالد : غلا تكفين

غلا : قووم ياعمري مايصير جذي ، من قالك تسهر مع اخوك يلا يلا قووم

خالد : غلوووووووووووووووووووووووي


غلا تدزه عن حظنها : يلااااااااااااا

خالد : انزيييييين اراويج فيييج خير انتي وعيالج نامو بدار فهالبيت 

غلا : لاا والله ليش شبتسوي

خالد : بجنننننننكم صبري علييييييي مردووووووووووده 

غلا : ههههههههههههههه ، روح بدل ملابسك وقعد اخوك عشان تتريقون 

خالد : نتريق الغدا ، انشالله .. 

راح خالد وطق على عمر 

خالد : يلا قوم عمييييير

عمر : قايم قايم

عمر كان قايم من قبل لا خالد يقوم بس قعد بالدار وصلى وقعد فيها ماطلع 

لين الحين مايدل البيت وماعنده حد يدليه !_!


تسبح خالد وقعد بالدار فتح البلكوونه وقعد يدخن ..

يدخن ويطالع الدنيا ويفكرررررررر 

اشيا وايد صارت له 

زواجيه من بنت عمي ام الـ17 سنه والحين هي مرتي وحامل مني

موتة عمـي 

امي ، وامي هذي اكبر شي فحياتي ، شاللي غيرها علينا جذي؟ 

عمر اخوي واللي صار فيييه

يالله ،، 

قعد خالد ربع ساعه بس يدخن ويفكر 

سحب الباكيت يدور زقاره بعد ، لقاه مخلص

خالد عصب :افففففففففففف وقتتتتتتتها ذي

فتح الكبت يدور اكيد في واحد 

ياللللله مخلصين بعد 

ويرضخ الكبت 

غلا فتحت الباب على رضخته : شفيك شفيك ؟

خالد : ولاشي ولاااااشي

غلا : ليش معصبت

خالد : قلت لج مافيني شي

غلا اذا حد ناحسها تتنرفز وتناحس اكثر : كيفك ، قعد اخوك والاكل ينطركم 

خالد : مابي آكل

غلا : خل اخوك ياكل

خالد (صصصصج) : يصير خير

نزل خالد لاخوه 

طق الباب وعمر قافل

طق مره 

مرتين 

ثلاث

خالد : افتح عميييييير انا خالد 

محد يرد !! 

خالد : عمر ان مافتحت بكسر البااااب 

بعد محد رد 

خالد تخررع 

يحرك مسكة الباب بقوه وهو يطق : عمررر افتح 

تنعز خالد على ورا 

وشات الباب برجله مرررررره

الثانيه 

ومع الثالثه فتح الباب ويااااه

خالد انهد حيله من اللي شافه 


عمر !!!!!!

عمر اخوووي جذي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ليييييييييش ياربي

لييييييييييش

استغفر الله ،، ياااااربي اعووووووووووووووووذ بالله من ابليييييييس

شنو هاااااااااااااااااااي 











شنو شاف خااالد بدار عمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



تبون تعرفون شصااار ,!,!,!

بعد كم يوم انزل الباقي لكم لان البارت الجاي طويل

تحياتي 

العبرات الدامية

----------


## الاميرات

*مشككككككككككككككككككككككوره كل عام و انت بخير*

----------


## العبرات الدامية

°¨*~¤¦ الفصل التاســـــــــع ¦¤*~¨°




فتح خالد الباب وهو فحالة ذهوووول من اللي شافه

صج ولا حلم ؟؟ 

شنو ذي؟ ؟

شاف الغرفه مثل ماتركها امس قبل لاينام عمـر .. 

يعني كأن ماحد نام فيـها ولا على سريرها .. 

الكبتات مفتحه وفاظيه .! 

الليتات موطيه والدريشه مفتوحه وشيفونها يطيـــــــــره الهواا .. 

خالد قلبه صارت دقاته تقوى باللي بدى يفكر فيه 

خالد صرخ : عمــــــــر !!!! 

طلع عمر من الحمام : ها خالد !

خالد جره من قميصه : انت ويييييييييييييينك

عمر انصدم : شفيك خالد ، شيل يدك .. 

خالد : قول وييين كنت وليش جذي مسوي 

عمر : ماسويت شي انا دخلت الحمام ممنوع ؟ 

خالد : وانا صار لي ساعه ادق الباب لين ماكسرته 

عمر نزل راسه و خالد عوره قلبه 

خالد يمسكه : عمير انا ماقصدت ازعلك ، عمر انا تخرعت عليك 

عمر : ماصار شي بروح لامي وابوي تسمح تودييني؟ 

خالد : انشالله تامر انت ، ماتبي تاكل؟ 

عمر : شبعت بلبس ونروح 

خالد ماقال شي وهز راسه وهو يبلع حجي عمر .. 

طلع من دار عمر وراح الصاله .. 

تمدد وهو قاعد على الكرسي .. 

خالد : روووووووز ،، رووووووووز 

روز : Yes 

خالد: I want My Black coffee ,Plz

روز : Sure 

راحت تسويها له وغلا واقفه فوق الدري تشوفهم خالد ماانتبه .. 

دخلت الدار و خالد شرب قهوتـه و طلع عمر وقال له انه خلص .. 

خالد : دقايق البس وانزل لك .. 

عمر : اوكي 

دخل خالد وغلا قاعده على السوفا مسنده ظهرها و رافعه ريلها عليها 

يعني قاعده على جنب .. 

ولا تكلمت غلا وتمت ساكته اول مادخل خالد طاحت عينها فعينه 

وسكتت ماقالت له شي .. 

شافته يلبس ولا سألته وين بيروح ولا ساعدته ولا قالت شي 

خلص خالد كشخته وعدل غترته ،، تعطر 

خالد راح عند غلا حب راسها : بنروح بيت ابوي وبنرد 

غلا ماتكلمت ولا قالت شــي .. 

تنهد خالد وسكر باب الدار من وراه . 

نزل و طلع مع عمر وهو ماسكـه .. 

خالد : انت انتظر هني بروح اطلع السياره واجيك 

عمر : انشالله .. 

راح خالد جابها ووقفها عند المدخل ... 

مسك يد عمر وفتح الباب ركبه وسكر الباب .. 

ركبوا السياره ومشوووو .. 

طول الوقت صاخيين 

عمر : ياخي زهقه حط لنا شي نسمعه 

خالد : امم والله من زمان ماشغلت هالمسجل 

عمر : شحقه ؟ 

خالد : ههه وان عصبت المدام! 

عمر: ليش تعصب 

خالد: يعني عمي الله يرحمه وجذي 

عمر : اهاا لا ماتنلام 

خالد : شقصدك ؟ 

عمر ظحك ومد يده يتحسس وين المسجل 

خالد ظحك عليه : تنغـز بعد 

عمر : افا عليك ، حاظريين 

خالد : ههههههه 


عمر : هني الـبور؟ 

خالد يرفع يد عمر فوق شوي 

عمر هوس وخالد نسى ان آخر شريط سمعوه شريط عمر اللي يغني فيه 

خالد طاحت عينه على اخوه لانه انتهى 

هد يده فحظنه وجنه منصدم .. 

خالد يبي يعرف شالسالفه : الله ، احلى اغنيه 

عمر مارد ولا قال شي 

خالد توه بتكلم 

عمر : شششششش خل نسمع 

سكت خالد ووقف عند سوبرماركت .. 

خالد : بتنزل عمير؟ 

عمر : وين ؟ 

خالد : بشتري زقاير وبرجع لك ولا تبي تنزل

عمر : لايبا نخبط اغراضهم مب ناقصين بنطر 

خالد : اوكي عيل 

راح خالد وبسرعه خذ له باكيتين ورد .. 

دفع الحساب و بسرعه راح للسياره .. 

فالسياره عمر كان ساكت وخالد يشوفه 

وصلوو للبيت العود ونزل خالد قبله 

فتح الباب : يلا عمير 

عمر عطاه يده ونزل ريله بس تخرطفت شوي بس ماطاح .. 

خالد قلبه شكت فيه ألف شووكه على اللي شافه 

منظر اخوه يقطع القلب .. 

نظاره سودا ومسوي عارض شكله يقطع القلب .. 

نزلو ودخلوا للبيت 
كان ابوهم ويدتهم .. 

حبوا راسهم وقعدوا يسولفون .. 

شوي ونزلت امهم على الدرج وهي لابسه جلابيه زرقـا .. 

لطيفه : هاا حيالله عيالي اللي ماشوفهم .. 

خالد فقلبـه (يااااارب تعيني) : مرحبتيييييييين يمه 

حب راسها وسلمت على عمر وحب راسها

قعدت تسولف وتسألهم عن أخبارهم وعمر فصمت يثير الف شـك فالبال .. 



.* حسبي عليه صارت أحلامي مسلوبه ،،، اللي حل بي ياناس ماحل في مسلم *.


لطيفه : وانت ياعمر شمسوي 

عمر : طيب 

لطيفه : ولا تسأل ولاشي خليتنا ورحت لاخوك

عمر : هو اللي صفالي ؟

سعود كان مايسمعه .. 

لطيفه : واحنا وين رحنا 

عمر : على راسي انتوا .. 

خالد : شدعوى يمه كلنا واحد .. 

قعدوا معاهم وامهم كل شوي تقط كلمات قويه وتصد عنهم.. 

تغدوا وياهم وبعدها مشوا 

لطيفه : وين توكم 

خالد : يمه غلا فالبيت بروحها ماقدر اخليها اكثر من جذي

لطيفه : أي هاي اللي قاطع قلبك روح لها يمه ، الله وياكم

خالد هز راسه وماقال لها شي سكت وسلموا عليهم و طلعوا .. 

ركبوا السياره و عمر تظايق من كلام امه لخالد 

عمر مايبي خالد يزعل : خالد لا تزعل من كلام امـي اكيد ماتقصده 

خالد يلف عليه بحنيه ويطالع : لا حبيبي مازعلت ، خلاص تعودت على كلامها 

عمر ظحك له وهو مهموم .. 

وصلوا للبيت ومالقوا غلا .. 

خالد : افف وين راحت هذي ! 

عمر : ياخي دورها عدل انا لو اقدر ماقعدت 

خالد : درت البيت كله ياخوك محد 

عمر : اسال الخدامات 

خالد ركض للمطبخ وسالهم 

الخدامه : She is in the garden Sir

خالد : افففففففف شلون نسيت انا

راح خالد 

عمر : ها وينها

خالد : نسيت فالحديقه هي 

عمر : انزين خالد بس وصلني الدار

خالد : أي انشالله

وصله خالد بسرعه وقعد عمر على السرير .. 

خالد : تبي شي بعد حبيبي ؟؟ 

عمر : لا سلامتك .. 

سكر عليه الباب لانه يبي يبدل وراح الحديقه .. 

غلا كانت قاعده فنفس الكووخ بس مو مسكر يعني كأنه هيكل لكوووخ بالحديد .. 

قاعده على كرسي يعطي ظهرها للي جاي .. 

خالد حط يده على جتوفها وباس راسها .. 

غلا من حب راسها فزت جنها نفرت منه . 

خالد : شفيج ؟

غلا : مافيني شي سلامتك 

خالد : قولي شفييج غلا لاتخليني جذي

غلا ثورت مره وحده : مافيني شي سلامتك ، مخليني هني فالبيت من الظهر لاتسأل ولاشي 

شبيكون فيني غير اني مستانسه 

خالد : غـلا شسوي قلت لج انا وانا مابيج تروحين هناك عشان امي 

غلا : خلاص وانا قلت لك مافيني شي 

خلته وراحت للداخل البيت وركبت للدار .. 

.* بعد أسبووع *. 

كان عمر بالطياره مع جاسم بيردون لامريكـا .. 

عمر من ركبوا الطياره نااااااااااااااااام وراح فيها .. 

غلا و خالد خلاص نسوا الي صار وصارو عيال اليوم :P خخخ 

غلا كانت توها عاليه طالعه من عندها 

وخالد كانت عنده سفرة شغل بالبحريـن .. 

بيتم سبوع.. 

اتصلت غلا على موبايله مره 

وانصدمت 

ردت عليها وحده 

غلا بققت عيونها يوم سمعت صوتها 

غلا : الوو ؟

البنت : أهلين وعليكم السلام 

غلا انصدمت شنو وعليكم السلام بعد انا ماسلمت : من انتي؟ 

غلا : انتي من وليش تردين على هالخط 

خالد لقف الجوال : انتي طلعي ومالج أي حق تردين 

السكرتيره المتولعه بخالد : ماعملت شي بس رديت عليه كان بيرن 

خالد : باذن من طلعي الحين ،، الووووووووو،،، حيااااااااااااااااتي !! 

غلا : هلا

خالد : عمررري انتي شلووووونج حياتي ؟ 

غلا : طيبه 

خالد : حبيبتي شفيها ؟ 

غلا : مافيني شي

خالد : زعلانه 

غلا : لا من هذي اللي ردت

خالد : هذي السكرتيره والله أذتني ياغلا كلمت الاداره عنها ومالقو بديل

غلا : اها ومخليها ترد على موبايلك حلوو .. 

خالد : لا غلا والله تخسي بس انا كنت بره هالمكتب اللي انا فيه وردت هالـ ... 

غلا : لا خلاص ماصار شي ، شخبارك انت ؟

خالد : سواها قلبك ياعنيييد ،، يومين ماسولف معااك ؟؟ 

غلا : ههه الله واكبر انا؟ 

خالد : أي انتيييييييي

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه يااااربي عليك والله وحشتني خاالد

خالد : آآآآآآخ يابلسم حيااااااااتي والجرووووووووح 

غلا : هههههههه بس بس 24 ساعه تغني 

خالد : ههههه شسوي ، المهم غلااي انا يبوني الحين ضروري ارد اكلمج اوكيه ! 

غلا : لا ماعليك حبيبي ، خلاص لافظيت اتصل

خالد : اوكي حياتي ، فمان الله 

غلا : مع السلامه 

وسكررت 


مرت عليهم الايام وصار يوم ردة خالد من السفر .. 

اتصل خالد على ابوه وقال له رفيجه بيجيبه .. 

وافق ابوه و جاه رفيجه خليفه .. 

وصلت طيارة خالد ونزل من الطياره 

نزل للمطار وشاف رفيجه خليفه ينتظره .. 

سلم علييه وركبوا السياره .. 

الساعه كانت 6 ونص 

وصله بيته و ودعه و راح .. 

غلا كانت فدارها 

كاشخه بجلابيه الوانها ناريه 

فاله الشعر ومكحله عيووووووونها عدل .. 

كانت تسكر شغابتها يوم سمته يناديها

بسرعه سكرتها وتعطرت

مشت للباب بسرعه توها بتفتح البااب

فتحه خالد قبلها

ابتسمت فويهه وهو بعــد 

غلا : حمدلله ع السـلامه .. 

خالد : ولهت عليـج (يحب راسها)

غلا ماقالت شي 

خالد : عياالي شلونهم 

غلا استحت منه ونزلت راسها : طيبين

خالد : وامهم ! 

غلا تحس ويهها انقص من الفشله : شفيها امهم ؟

خالد يرفع راسه بصبعه : ماولهت علي؟ 

غلا بدلع : خااااااااااااااااااااالد

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. 

عمر كان بالجامعه يحظر معاهم المحاضرات وكل شي عادي ماشي معاه .. 

ريما اللي من درت بالخبــر انقلب حالتها فوق تحت 

صارت تموت بشي اسمه عمر

تحبه تمووت عليه 

وعمر ولا يدري عن هوى دارها .. 

كانت تحبه بكل شي 

حتى تحب تطنيشه لها .. 

حاولت تبتزه بكل حركه بكل كلمه حتى ان جاوبت بالكلاس

تحاول انها تقصده .. 

لكن عمر جنه صخر 

بنفس اليوم بالليل 

الجامعه كانت مسويه حفله لطلاب انجزو مشروع و نحج 

طلاب الجامعه تجمعوا بالليل

شباب و بنات ..

عمر شسوي .. 

لبس ثوبه القطري و كشخوه بالغتره وراح للجامعه 

نظرات الطلاب له كانت تخرع ههه ظنوه ارهابي .. 

البنات استخفوا على عمر

ريمـا كانت منغره فيه 

كل ماقالت لها وحده عنه 

قالت لها هذا لي وبتشوفوون !.!.!.! << شعندها ؟

القاعه كلها صخت لما سمعت الشباب يغنون 

و ريما استانست لان اكيد عمر بيغني

تامر اللي كان يغني

ورريما تزاحم السيد وفايدها كاس العصير تبي تتجدم وتشوف

لين ماوصلت 


كانت تبتسم وتمت يمكن نص ساعه تنتظر عمر لين يغني

واخيراً رضى انه يغنـي .. 


عمر كان مفكر باللي يقوله انه لريمـا .. 


ضجت زويا خفوقي 
وانشد ركوني
وانا ولد شيــخ
لي هيبه وشخصيـه
الارض ارضي 
وكون المرجله كونـي
لكنه الحب و الغلا وطاريه
تكفون ياناس بالله لاتلوموني
الصدفه اللي بآلامي عاد جبريه
سموني عاشقها المغرم 
وسمووووني
الشاعر اللي قصايده
~إرتجاليــــــــــه~




ريما وجهها نصل من كلام عمر

وقامت من كرسيها وهي شوي وتصيح

ريما ( هذا شنو يعني لو شسوي له ماراح يحبني من هذي بنت عمه اللي قدرت عليه جذي

شلون قدرت عليه وانا لا انا شفيني ياااااااااااااااااربي ) .

بدون لاتحس دعمت فصبي 

الصبي : هلا والللللله 

ريما : وخر زين ناقصتك انت بعد

وطلعت من الجامعه وردت لشقتهم .. 

دخلت وشافت ابوها توه راد مع امها .. 

الابو : ها بنيتي شلون التكريم ؟

ريما : زين يبا ، انا بنام تعباانه 

دخلت عنهم وهم مستغربين من حالة بنتهم .. 


حطت مفاتيحها وشنطتها على الطاوله و تمت تفكرر وهي خاشه ويها فيداتها .. 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

غلا قامت وهي تحس بصداع .. 

رفعت جسمها شوي تشوف الساعه 

سحبت موبايل خالد شافت الساعه 10 بالليل 

شافت في 3 Missed Calls

فتحتهم غلا 

شافت نفس الرقم متصل 3 مرات 

كانت بتتصل بس خافت حد من ربعه 

بل والله ان اتصلت شبيفكني من خالد 

رن تليفون الغرفه بس كان صوب خالد 

خالد تحرك لما سمعه 

فتح عيونه الوساع وشاف غلا 

خالد وهو فيه الظحكه : من متصل هالحزه بالله ! 

غلا وهي تبتسم : ماادري ، ترد ؟ 

خالد يمد يده وهو منسدح وصوته كله خموول

خالد :الوووه ؟

السكرتيره ورده : مرحبا استاز 

خالد : ورده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شتبين

غلا علامات الاستغراب بينت على وجهها وخالد ماسك يدها .. 

خالد : شتبين ؟ ،، سمعي انا ماسمج لج تتصلين على رقم البيت ، سكرتيره بالشغل وبس 

بره الشغل ماتعرفيني ولا اعرفج ..

ورقع التليفون 

غلا : من ورده ؟

خالد : السكرتيره البايخه هذي 

غلا: اللي ردت علي

خالد : لا ومتصله البيت ، والله كل يوم اتصل لهالاداره ابي يغيرونها وماحصلوا 

حتى لما سافرت قلت لهم ابي حد غيرها قالو مافي

غلا : اهاا

خالد : شعلييينا منها ، دام عندي الغلااا شبي بالناس ؟

غلا قامت عن السرير .. 

خالد : شفيج غلا؟

غلا : لا ولاشي بس ظهري عورني

خالد : اها .. 

غلا : اففف تعبت 

خالد قام وراح قعد عندها : من شنو حياتي شمتعبج ؟

غلا تطالعه بعصبيه ونظره جديه : عيالك 

خالد تخرع : بل زين شفيج 

غلا انفجرت ظحك فويهه 

خالد : تظحكين ها شاطره تعصبين وتنافخين

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد : انزين اذا تعبانه ربي .. 

غلا : ماشالله عليك حبيبي ، شلون طلع معاك هالحل وانا لا ؟؟

خالد استانس : صج؟

غلا : أي 

خالد : والله مادري جي بالصدفه

غلا : أي ولد عمي فطين ادري به

خالد : ههههههههه الله يسلمج

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه خالد من صجك صدقت 

خالد : شنو؟

غلا : من صجك عبالك اللي قلته يصير؟؟

خالد : توج تقولين يصير

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد : تتطنزين علي

غلا لمته وهي سكرانه ظحك 

خالد : غلوي لاتقهريني جذي

غلا : ههههههههه ، انشالله 

خالد : عمري صج اذا تعبانه خلاص مب لازم تسع شهور كلها اصلآ انتي شهر ونص كفايه

غلا : هههههههههه ليش شهر ونص طايحه من عينك انا 

خالد : افا ، افا والله افا ياام فيصل ، تطيحين من عيني وانتي عيني !!!! 

غلا : اممممممم

خالد : هههههههه .. 

بعد شوي . .

خالد : لو اتصل الحين لامي تلعن خيري صح !

غلا : صح 

خالد : هههههههههه شسوي الحين ؟

غلا : لاتسوي شي باجر نروح لهم وقول لهم رديت تعبان ولما قمت الوقت متأخر لزياره .. 

خالد :ياعيني ، ماتعرفين الليدي شبتقول ؟

غلا : شبتقول؟ 

خالد : بتقول زيارة امك مالها وقت متى ماتبي زور

غلا : براحتـك انا مالي شور عليك تبي تروح الحين روح حبيبي

خالد : حلفي !

غلا : والله

خالد : ههههه مالج شور ها 

غلا : اممم عليك انت بس

خالد : اوكييييي يام فصول 


.* اليوم الثاني *. 

على العصر غلا وخالد طلعوا من البيت رايحين للبيت العود 

وصلوا ونزلوا 

فتح خالد الباب وكان محمد ولد خاله و اخته العنود .. 

العنود كانت اصغر من خالد بثمان سنين

كانت بأيام الثنويه متولعه فيـه 

بس قالت يمكن لاني كنت مراهقه وهو اول حلو اشوفه .. << تظنون صح!

المهم 

سلموا وقعدوا

خالد قعد يتسألهم شلونكم شخباركم

وعنود قلبها يدق بقوووووووووووووو .. 

التفت خالد على غلا 

ولقاااها !!!!!!!!
لف خالد على غلا وهو مب مصدق عيونه


شنو لقاها ؟؟؟ ماتت ؟ ربت ؟ شنو السالفة ؟؟؟

السالفه راح تعرفوها بالجزء الجاي مو فصل لان خلص هذا الجزء وينتظركم جزء جديد وفصول اجدد


تحياتي

----------


## الاميرات

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره

----------


## العبرات الدامية

الجـــــــ الخامـــــــــــــــــس ــــــــــــزء

سلموا وقعدوا

خالد قعد يتسألهم شلونكم شخباركم

وعنود قلبها يدق بقوووووووووووووو .. 

التفت خالد على غلا 

ولقاااها !!!!!!!!
لف خالد على غلا وهو مب مصدق عيونه

نسى كل اللي قاعدين وهو يشووفها .. 

الدنيا مو واسعتها من الفرح مع محمــد !!

تسولف معاه وهي تظحك وعيونها من الزود الظحك تلوومـع 

خالد احترق قلبه من اللي شافه 

"الحين انا اللي كل اللي ماقدر عليه سووووووويته عشان بس تبتسم وماقدرت

وانت بسالفه موتتها ظحك؟ ؟ شمعنـى؟ " 

خالد احترررر ومن زود الحره ماعرف شيسوي 


لطيفه : ها شخبارج ياغلا ؟ 

غلا وهي تبتسم : حمدلله 

قعدوا شوي وغلا استأذنت ... 

راحت دارها القبليه فووق .. 

دخلت وقفلت الباب .. 

قعدت بروحها

سرحانــــــــــه وتفكــــــــــر .. 

عمر من الصوب الثاني كان يمشي وحاط يده فمخابيه 

وقف خاف لايدعم شي وتسند على الطوفه .. 

غلا كانت متسنده على حافة السريـر ... 

غلا ( شدعوى عمر لين الحين يحبني ، زين انا ماحس اني لين الحين احبه 

وحتى لو احبه شلون احبه وانا متزوجه ، ليش مايفهمني انا ماقدر ارجع احبه ولا اتم على حبه 

هو انعمى بسبتي؟ زين انا ماسويت له شي .. ماسويت؟؟ ) .. 

انطق الباب عليها .. 

غلا : منووووو ؟؟ 

محمد : انا محمد 

غلا (ها؟ شيبي ذي لين الدار) : نعم محمد ؟؟ 

محمد : ترا بنات خالتي جوو 

غلا : انزين ، انشالله شوي وبنزل

محمد : اوووووووووكي عيل

غلا ( ويه شيبي ذي لاحقني لين الدار شفيه قلنا سوالف وعادي طيح الميانه من اولها ) 

خالد شافه نازل من فوق وثور 

ركض على الدري لين دار غلا

حرك حركة الباب بيده بقو .. 

غلا : زين زين منو!

خالد : انا انا فجي 

غلا فتحت : شفيك شفيك 

خالد يبي يمثل انه مب معصب : مافيني ، شتسوين

غلا تدزه بجتفها على جنب : شفييك؟

خالد وهو منزل عينه وفيه الظحكه ومتجتف : مافييييييييني يه ، لازم فيني ، مافيني شي 

غلا : خااااااااااااالد

خالد : هاااااااااا

غلا : ههههههههههههههه ، انا هاا ؟

خالد : شيسوي حمود طالع لج ، وشحقه تتظحكين معاه ، ماحس انا غلا؟

غلا تمله : حبيبيييييييييييييي ، شبي بحمود انا ، يولـي 

خالد رفع حاجب 

غلا : خااالد 

خالد يلف ويهه شوي شوي 

غلا ظحكت : شنو هاي وح ولا كف؟ 

خالد عصب :لااا والللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه

خالد: شكنتي تسوين بروحج؟

غلا : ولاشي كنت بقعد شوي بروحي ، بسسسس

خالد : هاهاي حليلها المدام 

غلا : وييييي 

خالد : ويييي

غلا : خلاص بنزل 

خالد يتلها من يدها : مافــــــــــــــي نزلـــــــــــــــه .. 



جاسم كان ينتظر عمر بيطلعون يتعشوون .. 

عمر كان يتسبح ويغني و جاسم من الملل يربط جوتيه ويرد يفتحه خخخ 

عمر: .. 


لا واشقى المشتاق من قسوة الظرف
والنار شبت وسط يوفي ويوفك
تذرف عيوني بالحزن دمعها ذرف
ياكبر هم العيـن ليمـا تشوفك


جاسم : هيي انت لاتغني فالحمام مب زين ، تسكنت جنيه امريكيه

عمر : اذا شقرا وعيونها زرق حياها الله ههههههههه 

جاسم : خف علينا ياظرررررررريف 

عمر : كل تبن 

فتح عمر باب الحمام .. 

جاسم : نعيمآ يالمعرس 

عمر ظحك وهو منكسر : ياريتني معرس !! 

جاسم : صج نويت

عمر : آآآخ كنت اظن و كنت اظن وخاااااااااب ظني 

جاسم يهزه : عمور خلاص انساها اذا هي بعظمة لسانك قالت لك ماتحبك ونستك لاتسوي بعمرك جذي

عمر : يعني انا اقدر ماسوي جذي والله انتوا شفيكم عبالكم بكيفي والله حاولت شكثر حاولت

ماقدرر جسوم مااااااااقدر احس كل مانسيتها ارجع اتذكرها لان ،، ماعرف مادري شلون اشرح لك

يعني غلا حتى بالتفكير هي وياي ماقدر اشيلها من بالي خلاص تعبت تعبت ردوني قطر يمكن ارتااح

هني انا بعيد 

جاسم يقاطعه : عمور ياخي خًيل على دمك شهالكلام مرت اخوك وين المريله 

عمر : افففففففففففففففف الحب مايعرف رجال ولا بنت مايعرف يانااااااااااااااس


.* الحب أعمى طول عمره بلا عيوون *.

جاسم : وشخذت منها الحين عافتك و نستك وعمتك شتبي بعد شتبي

عمر : لاتلوووووووووموني والله تستاااااااهل تستااهل روحييييييي والله

جاسم : عمير اذكر ربك والبس خلنمشي انت الكلام معاك يشششيب الراس وبلا فايده

عمر : ماتقصر ،، انطرني

دخل عمر ولبس تيشيرت بيج عليه كلام بالأحمر وبنطلون جينز و لبس نظارته السووده .. 

عمر : جسووووم

جاسم : هلااااااااااا

عمر : تعال شوف شكلي عدل

جاسم راح له الدار وتسند على الباب ، معوره قلبه على رفيجه 

ليش جذي صار فيه ليييييش والله حراام

جاسم : تقطع تذبح ، خبلتنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييََ بالاماراتي 

عمر : هههههههههههه ، شعري فيه قطاوه ولا شي 

جاسم : لالا بس فيه تنين عادي موضه ، يلا مشينا؟

عمر : أي بس فلوسي مادري وينها

جاسم : مب لازم حبيبي انا بدفع 

عمر : لا الله يخليك هالمره علي جويسم 

جاسم : لا انا

عمر : تكفى

جاسم جره : خلصناا يباااااااا

نزلوا وخذوا تاكسي وراحو لمطعم يتعشون فيـه .. 

دخلوا وجاسم شابك ذراعه بذراع عمر .. 

جاسم : عمور حبيبي دريهم تحمل منه ها درايته صغيره 

عمر : أي انشالله بس امسكني ترا اطيح عليكم وازلزلكم 

جاسم : هههههههه ، لا انشالله 

جاسم صار ينزل دريه وينزل عمر ينزل وينزله بعده لين وصلوا

قعدوا على طاوله و جابو لهم المنيوو .. 

عمر : شعندهم اكل؟

جاسم بلع غصته عمر كان فكل طلعه هو اللي ينقي الاكل .. 

جاسم : انت شفخاطرك حبيبي؟؟؟

عمر : والله طايح فخاطري فبيض وطماط ههههههههههه 

جاسم : هههههههههههههههههههههههه Eggs and tomat 

عمر : هههههههههههههه Tomat كثر منها 

جاسم : افا عليك اظبطك فالانقلش 

عمر : ادري بك لاتعلممممممم 

قعدوا شوي وجاهم الجرسون طلع عربي ياخذ الاوردر .. 

الجرسون اونه بينكت : لك كيف بدك تشوف المنيو بعويناتك وسود كمان 

عمر ظحك وهو منزل راسه .. 

جاسم هب فالريال : استح على وجهك واعرف شلون تعامل زباينك 

الجرسون توه بيتكلم وقام جاسم وخذ عمر وياه .. 

الجرسون : لا لا انا عم بمزح ماتزعل حدرتك 

جاسم : قم لااشوفك جدامي والله اعدمك 

راح جاسم عند واحد شكله كبيرهم واشتكى على الموظف .. 

طلعوو عنهم .. 

عمر : زين ماقال شي عادي جسوم 

جاسم : ياكل تبين مايعرف يكلم من هو

عمر : من الا انا 

جاسم : اذكر ربك انا اوديك مطعم عجيب بس انطر علي 

راحو لمطعم ايطالي .. 

قعدوا وطلبوا .. 

فوسط اكلهم 

جاسم بصوت واطي : عمور عمور 

عمر : جسوم جسوم

جاسم : قول من فالمطعم 

عمر : من فالمطعم ؟

جاسم : ماستعبط من صجي 

عمر : انزين من 

جاسم : ريما الـ....... 

عمر : انزين؟

جاسم : هذي اللي تحبك

عمر: اقووول جويسم كمل اكلك حبيبي .. 

جاسم : انشالله 

ظحكو على بعض وكملوا اكلهم .. 

وبعدها طلعوا وردوا للشقه ..
غلا و خالد ردو للشقه .. 

دخلت غلا وهي تاكل فحلو مع الآيس كريم هي وخالد

----------


## العبرات الدامية

شارينه قبل لايردون البيت .. 

خالد قرب من غلا وهي ميته ظحك من سوالفه 

خالد : احبــــــــج غلوي 

غلا تدعس بحجله الحلووو 

خالد ياكل وشرق 

غلا : حلو ، حلوو ههههههههه شوي شوي على عمرك حبيبيييي

خالد : شسوي حلو بحلو مايصير ، اتعب اانا جذي ، يروح فيها قلبـي غلا و خالد ردو للشقه .. 

دخلت غلا وهي تاكل فحلو مع الآيس كريم هي وخالد

شارينه قبل لايردون البيت .. 

خالد قرب من غلا وهي ميته ظحك من سوالفه 

خالد : احبــــــــج غلوي 

غلا تدعس بحجله الحلووو 

خالد ياكل وشرق 

غلا : حلو ، حلوو ههههههههه شوي شوي على عمرك حبيبيييي

خالد : شسوي حلو بحلو مايصير ، اتعب اانا جذي ، يروح فيها قلبـي 

غلا : خاااااااالد 

خالد : عيوووون خالد انتي

غلا : احبك 

خالد مسك قلبه : آخ ياقلبي، يمممممممه وينج تعالي شوفي ولدج شصار فيه 

غلا : مالاحظت شي اليوم خالد ؟ 

خالد : شنو ياغلا خالد انتي ؟ 

غلا : امك تغيرت معاي واييد 

خالد : انشالله دوم 

غلا : لا جد والله 

خالد : امممم انا مادري مابط جبدي غير حمود ودي اكفخه 

غلا : هههههههه ،، لالا صج صج يعني احس مادري شلون ماقالت شي يزعل اليوم 

خالد : ايه الله يديم المحبه 

غلا هزت راسها لو شتقول خالد مايقدر يشوه صورة امه ويقول شي ...! 

خلصوا السويت و غلا توها بتروح تقطه وخالد خذه من يدها وراح يقطه هوو 

شالها وصعدوا للدار ... 

فالدار غلا كانت قبل لايطلعون حاطه على سريرهم اغراض جداد لسعـد .. 

خالد : من قدهممم عياااااااالي لهم من يدلعهممم 

غلا تاخذ يد خالد وتحطها على بطنها .. 

خالد تخرع : شنو هااي؟

غلا : هههههههههه تخرعت 

كان البيبي ببطنها يتحرك .. 

خالد : شنو هاي شصاير

غلا : هههههه عادي ولاشي يرافس هههه 

خالد : صج حمار ولدي 

غلا تدز خالد : لاتقول جي عن ولدي ، مكرم عن الحماااااااااار 

خالد : تكفيييين مادري ولد منو الفيصل و آمنه ؟؟؟ 

غلا لفت عليه وهي تبتسم وعيونها تلمع 

خالد : حيااااااتي

غلا لمت خالد وصاحت 

خالد : لااااااا غلا ليييييييش ياعمري 

غلا تمسح دموعها : ماعليك مايصير بعد يمر اليوم ومااصيح ههههه 

خالد : افاا ، مرت خالد تصيح تراها كبيره ياغلا

غلا : انشالله .. 

خالد : ظحكي سمااايل قولي جييييييييييييز حياتي 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


خالد : شوفي شحلو الظحكه واللي حلووووه ياربي روحي انتي رفسي القمر وقعدي مكانه 


عمر : جسوم جسوم

جاسم : قول من فالمطعم 

عمر : من فالمطعم ؟

جاسم : ماستعبط من صجي 

عمر : انزين من 

جاسم : ريما الـ....... 

عمر : انزين؟

جاسم : هذي اللي تحبك

عمر: اقووول جويسم كمل اكلك حبيبي .. 

جاسم : انشالله 

ظحكو على بعض وكملوا اكلهم .. 

وبعدها طلعوا وردوا للشقه ..
غلا و خالد ردو للشقه .. 

دخلت غلا وهي تاكل فحلو مع الآيس كريم هي وخالد

شارينه قبل لايردون البيت .. 

خالد قرب من غلا وهي ميته ظحك من سوالفه 

خالد : احبــــــــج غلوي 

غلا تدعس بحجله الحلووو 

خالد ياكل وشرق 

غلا : حلو ، حلوو ههههههههه شوي شوي على عمرك حبيبيييي

خالد : شسوي حلو بحلو مايصير ، اتعب اانا جذي ، يروح فيها قلبـي غلا و خالد ردو للشقه .. 

دخلت غلا وهي تاكل فحلو مع الآيس كريم هي وخالد

شارينه قبل لايردون البيت .. 

خالد قرب من غلا وهي ميته ظحك من سوالفه 

خالد : احبــــــــج غلوي 

غلا تدعس بحجله الحلووو 

خالد ياكل وشرق 

غلا : حلو ، حلوو ههههههههه شوي شوي على عمرك حبيبيييي

خالد : شسوي حلو بحلو مايصير ، اتعب اانا جذي ، يروح فيها قلبـي 

غلا : خاااااااالد 

خالد : عيوووون خالد انتي

غلا : احبك 

خالد مسك قلبه : آخ ياقلبي، يمممممممه وينج تعالي شوفي ولدج شصار فيه 

غلا : مالاحظت شي اليوم خالد ؟ 

خالد : شنو ياغلا خالد انتي ؟ 

غلا : امك تغيرت معاي واييد 

خالد : انشالله دوم 

غلا : لا جد والله 

خالد : امممم انا مادري مابط جبدي غير حمود ودي اكفخه 

غلا : هههههههه ،، لالا صج صج يعني احس مادري شلون ماقالت شي يزعل اليوم 

خالد : ايه الله يديم المحبه 

غلا هزت راسها لو شتقول خالد مايقدر يشوه صورة امه ويقول شي ...! 

خلصوا السويت و غلا توها بتروح تقطه وخالد خذه من يدها وراح يقطه هوو 

شالها وصعدوا للدار ... 

فالدار غلا كانت قبل لايطلعون حاطه على سريرهم اغراض جداد لسعـد .. 

خالد : من قدهممم عياااااااالي لهم من يدلعهممم 

غلا تاخذ يد خالد وتحطها على بطنها .. 

خالد تخرع : شنو هااي؟

غلا : هههههههههه تخرعت 

كان البيبي ببطنها يتحرك .. 

خالد : شنو هاي شصاير

غلا : هههههه عادي ولاشي يرافس هههه 

خالد : صج حمار ولدي 

غلا تدز خالد : لاتقول جي عن ولدي ، مكرم عن الحماااااااااار 

خالد : تكفيييين مادري ولد منو الفيصل و آمنه ؟؟؟ 

غلا لفت عليه وهي تبتسم وعيونها تلمع 

خالد : حيااااااتي

غلا لمت خالد وصاحت 

خالد : لااااااا غلا ليييييييش ياعمري 

غلا تمسح دموعها : ماعليك مايصير بعد يمر اليوم ومااصيح ههههه 

خالد : افاا ، مرت خالد تصيح تراها كبيره ياغلا

غلا : انشالله .. 

خالد : ظحكي سمااايل قولي جييييييييييييز حياتي 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


خالد : شوفي شحلو الظحكه واللي حلووووه ياربي روحي انتي رفسي القمر وقعدي مكانه 

غلا : هههههههههههههه 


دخل خالد بدل ولبس بجامه بيج برمودا وتيشيرت عليها حصان بالكحلي .. 

خالد : هذي جائزة الفروسيه 

غلا ماتت ظحك : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : تدرين اني كنت بنادي رمايه بس طلعت 

غلا : صج 

خالد : يعني اعرف اصوب ها ، تيك كير

غلا : لا والللله ليش شناوي عليه

خالد يمثل : اصيبج بساهمي

غلا : ايوى سهامك بعد 

خالد : ههههههه عبالج سهام خالد بن سعووووود 

غلا : ياعينــــــي

دخلت غلا بدلت وطلعت .. 

فتحت ادرج يم الكمدينه وكانت فيها كميرة الفيديو الصغيره 

شغلتها وصورت خالد 

خالد ينخش عنها : غلااا شتصورين 

غلا : اصووووووورك انت

خالد : مو من حلااتي 

غلا : ههههههه من متى 

خالد طلع لها من ورى الكرسي وغمازته مفجره خده : ممكن اهدي.؟؟؟ 

غلا : ههههه تفضل

خالد : اهدي لاهلي والاصدقاء واهلي بره قطر وداخل قطر وفالبيت والشغل والشارع وبيت جيرانا

و راعي الدكان و صاحب شيشة البترول والفراش بالشغل 

غلا : ههههههه بس بس 

خالد : لالا بهدي مرتي (برومنسيه) حبيبتي 

غلا استحت وماردت عليـه .. 

خالد : احم احم 

قُمري يا قُمري 
و ياشمس الذهب
سفري ورى عيونك
تـــعــــب
قلبي تــــعــب
آآآه تــــــعبـــــــ
وصبري تعـب
ومن الهدب لين الهدب
بحر ومراكب من لهب
امواج تبحر برضا 
وامواج تلعب بي غضــب

تمت غلا تصوره وهو يتمشى ويشرح 

قعد على السرير 

وخذ دلاغ من المفروشين على السرير يلبسه 

غلا تشيله من يده وهي تصوره : ههههههههههه شتسوي خااالد

خالد : قياسي صدقيني

غلا : ههههههههه خله حبيبي مو لك 

خالد يطالعها وشال الكميرا من يدها .. 

خالد : مرحباا

غلا : هههههههه مرحبتين 

وهي لافه على جنب وتلعب فالاغراض 

مستحيههه ماتحب حد يصورها بس ماتقدر تقول له 

خدودها حمروووووووو 

خالد : طالعي هنييي وقولي اهدائج

غلا : ههههه ماعندي اهداء .. 

خالد : كلش كلش 

غلا : كلش 

خالد : شدعوى و لا نص 

غلا : ولا ربع 

قامت عنه وهي تظن انه سكر الكميره بس هو حاطها فحظنه وخاش الليت الاحمر 

وهي شالت الملابس وحطتهم بالكبت

وتروح تم شعرها وترد ولا تدري المسكينه

غلا : شفيك تطالعني جذي

خالد : سلامتج 

غلا : هههههه 

قعدت على الكرسي وحطت ريلها على الكرسي الصغير 

خالد يشيل يده عن الليت 

غلا شهقت ولفت : خااااااااااالد بس عااد

خالد : مااااااااااااااااااابي 


اليوم الثاني اتصلت غلا على خالد وردت السكرتيره .. 

خالد هزأها هالمره ولما رد لقى زفه محترمه من غـلا .. 

زعلت ولا رضت تكلمه وتمت بدارها طول اليوم وهو بره .. خخخ 

.. بعد أسبوووعين ..

كان يوم الخميس غلا كانت بالصاله تنتظر خالد عشان يطلعون لبيت هله .. 

خالد دخل : هلا هلا ، السلام عليهم 

غلا كانت تطالع التلفزيون بس رافعه ريلها على الكرسي على جنب 

غلا : ههههه أهلين حبيبي

خالد راح عندها وباس خدها بقوووو : اف ولهان عليج

غلا : وانا اكثر ، بس يلا لانتأخر عليهم 

خالد : من هالعييين قبل هالعيين قبل هالعييييين وهالعين

غلا : اربع ماشالله

خالد : افا عليييج مافطنتي بريلج 

غلا : ههههههههههههههه 

خالد : الاخت بتطلع مفرعه!!

غلا : هههههه ياخالد انتظر علي بس بلبس عباتي وبرد

خالد : يلا عمري .. 

راحت غلا و خالد فاتح باب الصاله وينتظرها على الدرايه بره ... 

طلعت غلا من البيت وسكرت الباب وراها

خالد ماسكها وهي تنزل وهو نفس كل مره يحن عليها 

نزلات ونزلات انتي ماتقدرين عليها ومادري شنو

غلا : بس بس خالد كل مره هالكلام الله يخليك عاد 

خالد : شنو ماتكلم يعني اسكت 

غلا : وااااااااي لا خلاص تكلم 

خالد : شفييييييييج

غلا صرحت : ببببببببببببببببببببببس

خالد كان حنان من الدرجه الاولى بس ماكان يحس بعمره 

وغلا تتنرفز من الحنه .. 

ركبوا السياره وغلا صاخه 

وصلوا للبيت العود 

وهالمره كلهم كلهممم متجمعيييييين 

خواله ونسوانهم خالاته ورجاجيلهم عيالهم وعيال عيالهم .. 

سلموا عليهم وغلا داخت تعبت آخر شي وقفت لان اللي بقو بنات اصغر منها 

جو سلموا وراحو عنها 

غلا قعدت وهي تعدل شيلتها .. 

بوعمر : شلونج يابنيتي ؟؟ 

غلا : الله يسلمك عمي ،، شخباركم انتوا؟؟ 

بوعمر : حمدلله 

وتموا على هالسوالف شلونكم شخباركم شمسوين .. 

دخلت غاده من الجهه الثانيه مانتبهوا لها 

غلا ماوعت الا وحده تسلم عليها تخرعت 

غلا : ههههه غاااده خرعتيني الله يهداج

خالد : افا شربوا مرتي ماي لايصير بولدي شي

غلا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااتت هنييييييييي افتشلت صج صارررت صفر بالكرسي خخخخ << اهم شي التعبير

كانو كلهم متجمعين 

بناتهم وشبابهم ورجالهم فششششششششله 

لطيفه : يمه بسك لاتستخف

خالد : يحقلي استخف يممممممممه 

لطيفه عوت بوزها وصدت 

غلا ( قلت لك مب عوايدها .. ) 

العنود تعرفت على غلا اكثر وتمت تسولف معاها .. 

بعدها جات نوف الصغيره وقعدت بحظن غلا

الشباب طلعوا من البيت اللي راح مع ربعه واللي طلعوا مع بعض 

والرجال راحو المجلس 

خالد يصاصرها قبل لايطلع : ان تحركتي ولا حرتي مني ولا مني ياويلج مني

غلا : ههههههههههه انشالله حبيبي 

خالد يحب راسها : مع السلااااااااامه جميعآ 

وطلعوو وهم يظحكون عليه

غاده : يحلييييييله خالد والله ، الله يهنيكم انشالله

----------


## العبرات الدامية

لطيفه : آيه على وليدي والله ماكان جذي

غلا تجرأت وردت : ليش شفيه تشوفينه يشكي من 
شي؟؟

لطيفه : لا ترادديني 

غلا : ماراددتج خالتي .. 

غاده : بس بس شفيكم ذكرو الله 

سكتت غلا ونزلت نوف من حظنها وراحت الدار قطت 
عباتها وقعدت 

طول الوقت وهي ساكته ولاتتكلم الصيحه فبلعومها 

رجعوا الرجال وخذوا حريمهم ووتوكلو 

خالد من ركب مع غلا السياره

حس الجو مكهرب ماسألها وقال بنطر لين نرد البيت 

اكيد هي بتقولي شفيها 

نطرها نطرها ماقالت 

بدل بينام

ماقالت 

وخايف يسأل متنرفزززززززه 

قام ثاني يوم وغلا على طاوله عندد البلكونه تشرب 
الـTea

خالد فتح عين وهو منسدح يطالعها

حلووووووووووووه 

لابسه قميص نوم ابيض والشمس اشعتها منمده لداخل 
الغرفه

لفت على السرير وشافته صاحي

ابتسمت له ابتسامه نستتتتتتتتتتته الدنياااااااا بكبرها : 
صباااح الخير حبيبيييي

خالد : لالااا شناويه علي من الصبح 

غلا : يلا حبيبي قوم تريق انا انتظرك

خالد دخل وغسل وتعطر وطلع لها 

قعد على الكرسي وتريقوا بالدار .. 

خالد وهو يشرب البلاااك كوووفي

خالد : غلاا شفيج امس ؟؟ 

غلا : شفيني

خالد : رديتي زعلانه وانا بسألج وانتي متنرزفه 

غلا : لا حبيبي عادي ماكان فيني شي

خالد : غلااا ،، حيااتي ،، مب علي انا

غلا : صدقني لو فيني بقولك 

خالد : بعد عمري انتيييي ... 

وقام يتسبح عشان صلاة الجمعه 

وغلا تدخن ثوبه .. 

طلع خالد وهو محلق وفررررررررش شحلاته 

كشخ خالد بثوبه ولبس الغتره وغلا حطت المدخن على 
الطاوله ومسكت خصرها كانه شي يعورها

خالد مسكها : شفيج غلا 

غلا : لالا ولاشي عادي

خالد : شنو عادي غلا شيعوررج قولي لي

غلا : والله عادي حبيبي عوار عادي لان مابقى شي 
على الولاده 

خالد : ياربي شخذنا من هالعيااااااال احنااا ، شيوديني 
الصلاه الحين انا 

غلا : حبيبي لاتشغل بااالك والله مافيني شي روح انت 

خالد : شيطمني علييج ماخليج بروحج اتصل لغاده 
تجيينا

غلا : لالالا شدعوىخالد

خالد ماسمع لها كلمه وغاده بالعكس رحبت بالفكره 
واستانست .. 

وصلها ريلها وراح الصلاه مع خالد .. 

غاده : يحليلج ياغلا والله يخاف عليج خلوود 

غلا : ههههه سكتي هذا ولاشي 

غاده : يحلييله والله تولع فييج 

غلا ظحكت لها و دخلوا للصاله الثانيه ... 

على غدا الجمعه كلهم تجمعوا فالبيت العوود .. 

بعد الغدا غلا و غاده كانوا قاعدين بقعده بعيده عنهم .. 

غاده: من متى تعرفين العنود غلا ؟

غلا: تونا والله انا ماكنت اعرفكم من قبل ، ماشفتكم الا 
ايام الملجه سلمتوا بس 

والعرس بالغرفه كنتوا وماذكركم .. 

غاده : اي صح هههه 

ابتسمت غاده وخالد نادى غلا وردو بيتهم 

غلا : ليش حبيبي ؟؟؟ 

خالد : راسي يعورررررررني غلا بينفجر

غلا : بسم الله عليك حبيبي شفيك 

خالد : مادري والله لاني هاد الزقاير من يومين وماقدر 

غلا : صـــــــــج ؟؟؟ احلف خالد

خالد : والله العظييم ماتشوفيني طايح طيحه بالاكل

غلا : يابعد عمررررررررري 

خالد : يلا تكفين خنرد 

غلا : ثااااااااانيه البس عباتي وارد 

بسرعه غلا لبست عباتها وودعتهم من بعييد ومشت 
لخالد 

لطيفه : مطيووووره 

غاده : شدعوى خالتي هاي مب كلمه تنقال الله يخلييج

لطيفه : بتعلميني الكلام انتي بعد

تغريد : شفيج يالطيفه ماقالت شي البنت ، شفيج علينا 
اليوم 

لطيفه : انا اروح ارتاح احسن لـي .. 

راحت عنهم وحطت راسها ولا جنها مسويه اي شي ... 

خالد رد البيت وخذ بندول وناام

راسه شكبرررررررره بيموووت .. 


.* بعــــــد مررور الأشهـــر *. 

غلا وخالد كانو يترقبون موعد ولادة غلا .. 

وعمـر كان بآخر ايام الدراسه وفالامتحانات 

لاهيين هو وربعه ولا يدرون عن حــد ... 

غلا كانت مستعده لكل شي لكن الخوف اللي فيها ذابحها 
.. 

خايفه واييييييييييد .. 

وخالد مستاانس اخيرآ اخيرآ ... 

كان موعد ولادتها يوم الأثنيـن .. 

خالد وامه وتغريد كانو بالانتظـار 

خالد مب قادر يقعد على الكرسي 

يروح ويرد يمشي وهو خاااااايف

يده بحلجه ياكل اظافره 

يفكررررر ميت 

الدكاتره رايجين جايين 

يشوف اكثر من دكتور دخلوا 

الممرضات وحااله 

تخرع زيااده 

خالد : عمتي تكفين دخلي شوفي شصاير

تغريد : ماعليك حبيبي انت اقعد بس مافي شي صدقني

خالد : افففففففففففففففففففففف اعوووووووووووووذ 
بالله 

غلا : خاااااااالد 

خالد : عيوووون خالد انتي

غلا : احبك 

خالد مسك قلبه : آخ ياقلبي، يمممممممه وينج تعالي 
شوفي ولدج شصار فيه 

غلا : مالاحظت شي اليوم خالد ؟ 

خالد : شنو ياغلا خالد انتي ؟ 

غلا : امك تغيرت معاي واييد 

خالد : انشالله دوم 

غلا : لا جد والله 

خالد : امممم انا مادري مابط جبدي غير حمود ودي 
اكفخه 

غلا : هههههههه ،، لالا صج صج يعني احس مادري 
شلون ماقالت شي يزعل اليوم 

خالد : ايه الله يديم المحبه 

غلا هزت راسها لو شتقول خالد مايقدر يشوه صورة امه 
ويقول شي ...! 

خلصوا السويت و غلا توها بتروح تقطه وخالد خذه من 
يدها وراح يقطه هوو 

شالها وصعدوا للدار ... 

فالدار غلا كانت قبل لايطلعون حاطه على سريرهم 
اغراض جداد لسعـد .. 

خالد : من قدهممم عياااااااالي لهم من يدلعهممم 

غلا تاخذ يد خالد وتحطها على بطنها .. 

خالد تخرع : شنو هااي؟

غلا : هههههههههه تخرعت 

كان البيبي ببطنها يتحرك .. 

خالد : شنو هاي شصاير

غلا : هههههه عادي ولاشي يرافس هههه 

خالد : صج حمار ولدي 

غلا تدز خالد : لاتقول جي عن ولدي ، مكرم عن 
الحماااااااااار 

خالد : تكفيييين مادري ولد منو الفيصل و آمنه ؟؟؟ 

غلا لفت عليه وهي تبتسم وعيونها تلمع 

خالد : حيااااااتي

غلا لمت خالد وصاحت 

خالد : لااااااا غلا ليييييييش ياعمري 

غلا تمسح دموعها : ماعليك مايصير بعد يمر اليوم 
ومااصيح ههههه 

خالد : افاا ، مرت خالد تصيح تراها كبيره ياغلا

غلا : انشالله .. 

الفصـــــــــ 
الثانــــــــــــــــــــي 
ــــــــــــــــل 

.* بعــــــد مررور الأشهـــر *. 

غلا وخالد كانو يترقبون موعد ولادة غلا .. 

وعمـر كان بآخر ايام الدراسه وفالامتحانات 

لاهيين هو وربعه ولا يدرون عن حــد ... 

غلا كانت مستعده لكل شي لكن الخوف اللي فيها ذابحها 
.. 

خايفه واييييييييييد .. 

وخالد مستاانس اخيرآ اخيرآ ... 

كان موعد ولادتها يوم الأثنيـن ..

----------


## العبرات الدامية

خالد وامه وتغريد كانو بالانتظـار 

خالد مب قادر يقعد على الكرسي 

يروح ويرد يمشي وهو خاااااايف
يده بحلجه ياكل اظافره 

يفكررررر ميت 

الدكاتره رايجين جايين 

يشوف اكثر من دكتور دخلوا 

الممرضات وحااله 

تخرع زيااده 

خالد : عمتي تكفين دخلي شوفي شصاير

تغريد : ماعليك حبيبي انت اقعد بس مافي شي صدقني

خالد : افففففففففففففففففففففف اعوووووووووووووذ 
بالله

تمر الساعـــــات 

و خالد خاااااااايف 

مب قادر يقعـد 

خالد : خلاص انا بدخل مايصير جذذذذذذذذذذذذذي صار 
لهم اربع ساااعات 

تغريد ولطيفه ماقالو شي

توه بيتحرك طلعت لهم النررررررس .... 

النرس : مبروووووووووووووك ياااحبايبي تستاهلووو 
سلامت الجمييييييل

خالد : شصاررررررر ليش هالكثر شفيهااااااااا 
مرتي؟؟؟؟ 

النرس تخرعت : مافيهاش حاجه أصل عودها لسا 
ماأواااشي و تعبوها النونوز حبتيين

خالد : بدخل يصييير

النرس : مش دلوئتي انتزر كمان شوييييييه

خالد : يوووووووووووووووووووووه بشوفها 
اناااااااااااااااااا

النرس :ماتزعئشي الله 

خالد : الله عليييييج 

تغريد والنرس ظحكوا عليه 

تغريد : مبروك يابوفيصل الف مبروووك 

خالد الفرحه مب شايلته : الله يبارك فييييييج عمتي الله 
يبارك فييج

لطيفه : مبروك يتربى فعزك 

خالد يحب راس امه : على رااااسي انتي يايمه 

قعدوا ربع ساعه ودخل خالد لغلا على طوووووووول 
راح لها

مسك يدها وحب راساها : حمدلله على سلااااااااااااامتج 
حياااااااااتي خرعتيني علييج شسويتي فيني

غلا كانت تعباانه حييييييييييييل 


خالد تفاجىء بردها مادرى انها تحت تأثير المخدر : 
تعبااااانه خالد بناام

خالد فتح عينه : هاه!! 

النرس : اتفدل انت دلوئتي احنا اديناها ابره عشان 
ترتاح 

خالد : لاااااا والله حلفي بس وانا اتم مع منووووووو 
حضرتج؟؟ 

النرس عصبت على كلامه : انت فيك ايه من الصبح 
عمال تزعـئ هي نامت وخلاص الله

خالد : اعوذ بالله يامره مرتي وابي اقعد وياها 

قعد خالد ساعه ينتظر وماقتنع الا لما كلمه الدكتور 

وخلاه يروح ويرد لها المغرب .. 

راح و شرى باقة ورد كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره 
احمررره ارضيه 

وحط فيها هديه لغلا بياخذها لما بيمرها المغرب .. 




عمر فالصوب الثاني

كان لاهي عن الدنيا وكل شي حتى غلا

حط حيله كله فالدارسه 

خصصوا له واحد يحفظه لانه مايقدر يكتب ولايشوف

وكان يحفظ بسررررررعه 

غير عن قبل .. 

دخل عمر وجاسم قاعتهم وتفاجؤوا ان ريما قعدت حذا 
عمر .. 

جاسم ماقال ولاشي لعمر .. 

جاسم يعلي صوته عشان تسمعه ريما : بعد شوي 
بيطلعونك حبيبي

عمر : اوووكي بس انا بنطرك ها مب طالع لين تجيني

جاسم : اكييد حبيبي اكيد

جات وحده وخذت عمر يمتحنونه فقاعه بروحه .. 

خلصوا امتحانهم وطلع جاسم ياخذ عمر 

قعدوا فالكفتيريا وقعدوا ياكلون ويسلفون 

عمر : اففففف شنو مشتاق لقطر متى تخلص هالايام 
وارد 

جاسم : مب مكمل بعد 

عمر : لا خلاص مابي اكمل 

جاسم : تصدق حتى انا خلاص وايد علينا سنه 
ههههههههه 

عمر : ليش جسوم انت كمل والله مب نافعك غير 
شهادتك انا شيبون فيني ؟؟ 

جاسم : لاتقول جذي عمور انت مافيك شي

عمر : اي صح 

جاسم : انا خلصت 

عمر : وانا بعد 

جاسم : مشينا عيل 

مشوا ماوعوا الا ريما موقفتهم .. 

ريما : عمر ممكن شوي؟؟

عمر : من هاي؟؟ 

ريما افتشلت 

جاسم : هذي ريما 

عمر : نعم؟؟؟ 

جاسم وخر عنهم وتمت ريما تكلم عمر وهو شكله مب 
مهتم .. 

خلصوو وراح له جاسم 

ريما افتشششششششلت 

وجههههها احممممممممر 

جاسم : شتبي منك ؟؟؟ 

عمر : ............................. 

جاسم : شتبي منك ؟؟ 

عمر : حثلتها البنييييييييه ، تقولي شرايك نصير 
Friends ؟

جاسم : ايواااا طبعآ قلت لااا

عمر : اكيد

جاسم : والله من قدك انا من اول الكورس ابي اظبط 
هاللي معاها مب قادر

عمر : استغفر الله امش خلصني 

جاسم : مافيها شي عمير صيرو ربع

عمر عصب : خلصصصصصصصصصصصني 

جاسم : زين زين لاتصرررررخ 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

نروح شوي لخالــــــد ،، اللي ماغمض له جفن 
من رجع البيت 

كان جاهز وخالص قبل المغرب 

أذن وسيييده راح يصيلي طلع من المسجد وبسرعه مر 
على أمه

لانها تبي تروح معاه .. 

مر ياخذ الهديه اللي خلصت وبعدها يمر امه .. 

خذها حاسب وطلع .. 

راح لامه ووصل البيت العود دخل عليها الدار وهو 
مستعجـــــــــل

خالد : يلا يمه ، خلصي ، يايمه بنتأخر ، خلصي الله 
يخلييج

لطيفه تمسك راسها : بس بس بس اسككككككككككككككت 
بخلص

خالد : يمه متى ياييييمه شوفي الساعه كممممم 
مايمدددددددي

لطيفه : اسكت ياخلود اسكت بخلص لاتحن علييييييي

خالد : يممممممممممممممه

لطيفه سكتت عنه وكملت لبسها وهو يحن عليها وهي 
ولا جنها تسمعه 

خلصت لطيفه وركبوا السياره وخالد يسووووق 
بجنووووووون

لطيفه : خلوووووووووووووود شوي شوي لاتروحنااا

خالد : لالالا ماعليج يمه كل شي تمااااااام 

لطيفه : حسبي الله علييك ماصارو عيال بنروح فيها 
ياصبي

خالد : دووونت ورررررري

وصلواا وخالد ركض من السياره ونسى الهديه وامه 
تنطره عند الباب

ورد خذها وعطاها البوي وعطاه رقم السويت .. 

ويروح مع امه

----------


## العبرات الدامية

خالد : يمه بسرعه امشي تكفييييييييييين 

لطيفه : لا إله الا الله محمد رسول الله 

ركب خالد اللفت وماخلى زر ماظغط عليه

لطيفه : بك بك ينيييييييت شفيك انت ليش هالكثر

خالد : يمكن تكون فهالطابق ولا شي 

لطيفه : لا والله انك استخفيت ياخلود 

وصلوا للطابق والبوي كان سابقهم 

خالد : شفتي شفتي كله منج يايمه وصل قبلنا واحنا لا 
شفتي ارتحتي

لطيفه دزته : امش امششششششششششش 

خالد دخل على غلا وتصنم .. 

استحـــــــــى 

لطيفه : الله واكبررررررررر امش امش

خالد يصاصرها : خلينا بروحنااااا

لطيفه : انجب وين اروح 

خالد : انزين انزين

لطيفه سلمت قبله وركض خالد 

مسك يدها وحب راسها 

وتم يطالعها

ويطااااااااالع

يطااااالع

غلا "" خلااااص شيل عينك ، شفيييييه؟؟؟ "" 

خالد : حمدلله على سلااامتج غلااي

غلا بصوت واطي ويدها ترجف بيده : الله يسلمك

خالد : تدرين انج احلى منهم ؟؟ 

غلا ابتسمت وهي تطالع تحت : انت شفتهم ؟؟ 

خالد : بدون لا اشوفهم ادري ان مرتي احلاهم 

غلا : ....................... 

لطيفه : ها غلا شنويتوا تسمونهم ؟؟ 

غلا و خالد : الفيصل و سعد 

لطيفه : وسعود ماتبون تسمون ؟؟ 

خالد : اللي بعدهم انشالله

غلا فتحت عينها "بعددددددددد!! " 

لطيفه : انزين انا بروح احاجي عمتك وبرجع 

غلا : اوكي وعمـ ..... 

لطيفه : وشو ؟ 

غلا تذكرت : لالا ولاشي

طلعت لطيفه وخالد نشب بغلا .. 

يطاااااااااالعها يمكن تم دقيقتين يطالعها ومايتكلم .. 

غلا : شفيك خالد ؟؟ 

خالد يتنهد : ولهااان عليييييييييييييج

غلا : وانا بعــد 

خالد : شلووووونج غلا؟؟؟ تعبتي؟؟؟ 

غلا : حمدلله ، انا قوووووويه ،، ههههههههههههه ((
عيونها تلمع)) 

خالد يمسك يدها : لاتخشين علي اعرفج انا

غلا ماقدرت تمسك نفسها وصاحت : ابـــي 
عمــــــــــــــــــــــي

خالد قام من على الكرسي وقعد على طرف السرير وغلا 
لامته 

خالد : ياحياااتي طولي بااالج ، انتي اكبر من جذي

غلا : ماشفته من زمان ياخااااااالد ماشفته ، شلون يروح 
و مايقوليي لييييييييييش 

خالد : وانا وين رحت ماكفي انا؟؟ 

غلا تلمه اقوى وتصيح : انت لاتخلينيييييييي ا،،،،، لله 
يخليييييييييييييييييك مابي اتم بروحي

خالد : لا حيااااتي ماخلييييج ، بس لاتصيييحين تكفين 
عشااني 

غلا تصيح وتمسح دموعها 

خالد : خلاااااص لاتصيحيييين غلاااااااااااا 

غلا : انشالله .. 

خالد يحب يدها : قولي لي عيالي وينهم ؟؟ 

غلا : ماجابوهم لي الا اول ماربيت والحين ماشفتهم .. 

خالد : ولا انا ماعرف عيالي ، انا ابوو غير صالح 

غلا : لااااا لاتقول جذي 

خالد يبتسم : يعني ماترضيين علييييييييي 

غلا : Yes

خالد : يويلي اناااا هههههههههههههههه بروح اجيبهم 
اناااا وينهم ذيلا

غلا : لا خلك النرس مساعه قالت بيجيوبنهم ع الثمان

خالد : اممممم اذا جذي اوكي ، نطالع امهم ، شكثر 
ولهانين عليهاااا

غلا : خاااااااااااااالد

خالد : غلاااااااه انتي

غلا توها بتتكلم ودخلت امه مع عمتها .. 

غلا ابتسمت : هلااااااااااااااااا .. 

وطاح التبوس والتلمم .. 

تغريد : مبروووووك تستاهل سلامتها يابوفيصل .. 

خالد : الله يسلمج 

تغريد : يتربون بعز ابوهم ياغلا

غلا : ماتقصرين عمتـي .. 

قعدوا و دخلت النرس بعدها وفز خالد على حييله 

ومن وراها كانت غاده وابوها وخواتها .. 

قعدوا و شوي و الغرفه انترست ورد وهدايا .. 

خالد حاط اليهال بسرايرهم ويلاعبهم ولا يدري عن حد 

تموا عماته وخالاته والكل سوالف و ظحك 

وغلا تسايرهم لين الحين تحس نفسها تعبانه ماشبعت 
نووم .. 

على الساعه 9 ، 9 ونص الغرفه فضــت 

ماتم فيها غير خالـد و غـلا و عياالهم .. 

غلا كان بحظنها فيصل 

خالد : بس عاد غلوي شيليييه 

غلا : هههههههه ليش

خالد ماسك طرف لحافها ويشوفها : اغار يعنيييي 

غلا : هههههههه خااالد 

خالد شاله وحطه بسريره .. 

وقعد مجابل غلا .. 

خالد : انشالله مطوله المدام فالمستشفى ؟؟

غلا تفكر وطالع شكلها روووووووووعه 

عيونها تلممممع وتطالع السقف وهي تفكر : 
امممممممممممممممممم 

تحط عيونها بعيونه : مو وايد يمكن عقب باجر اطلع .. 

خالد يكفخ راسه : بل واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

غلا تنزل يده : لا تعيدها ، ومو وايد .. 

خالد : كله زافتني الله يسامحج 

غلا تظحك : هههه انااا 

خالد : لا ام فصول هههههههاي

غلا : ههههههه 

خالد : ايييه علييييييييج ههههههههههههههههههههه 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

ريما كانت بدارها وتبي تنتقم من عمررررررر

مب عارفه شلون 

( انااا يفشلني ،، انااا؟ من هو عشان يقولي هالكلاااام ؟ 

ليش شفيني اناااأ؟ صج انه سخييف اسخف انسااان انا 
اورييييييييييك ) 

اتصلت على غاليه رفيجتها 

وقعدت تتفق معاها على خطـه .. 

غاليه : صار افا علييج من هالعين قبل هالعين

ريما : عمررررررري والله انتي ، خلاص خليها لآخر 
يوم عشان تحترق قلوبهم 

غاليه : بس جذي ، ماطلبتي عيل عمور يردج ، يخسي 

ريما : ماعليج حبيبتي ،، يلا تيك كير

غاليه : سيااا .. 


عمر كان بداره ياكل تفاح مقصصه جاسم له بصحن 
<<<< يجننننننن ههههههههه 

جاسم كان منسدح يدرس و ريل رافعها على الكرسي 

عمر : بقى لنا اسبوعين بعد وكم يوم 

جاسم : يعني اسبوعين ونص هيهيهيهييي

عمر :ياكرررررهي لاملقت 

جاسم : اي والله سخيييييييف

عمر : ههههههه زين تدرري

جاسم : تدررررررررري ! تدرين وادري بنفترق تدرين 
قليبي بيحترق

عمر يقلده : بسم الله على قليبك 

جاسم : هههههه يسلمك

عمر : ادرس ادرس الدراسه زينه لك حبيبي

جاسم : افا عليييييييك .. 

جاسم قعد يكمل دراسته 

وعمر الافكار فباله مالها أي تفسير

ليش تسوي جذي اذا انا مابيها ولا احبها ولا مفكر اني 
احب

ليش تذل روحها جذي خلاص فهمي

وين الحيا ، راااح!! الله يهداها انشالله .. 

بعد يومين .. 

عمر و جاسم ردو من الجامعه ولقوا باقه 
كبيرررررررره عند شقة عمر .. 

جاسم : منو مطرشها؟

عمر : شنو هي؟

جاسم : ورد مطرشين 

عمر : شدراني دخله .. 

دخلوه وقرو الكرت .. 

جاسم : عمور هذا واحد كاتب اسمه "منصور" وقال انه 
انطرك من الصبح ومالقاك 

عمر : يحليييييييييييييييييله ، الله يذكره بالخيييييييير

جاسم : من وين تعرفه 

عمر عد عليه السالفه ...

غلا طلعت من المستشفى وردت بيتها .. 

ماتبي تقعد فالبيت العود .. 

لان تدري حالتها النفسيه بتتدمررررر اكثر 

دخلت البيت وخالد مزين البيت كللللللله بشكل 
عجييييييييييب

البيت كله وررد عناابي 

كان طالع شي يعجزززز عن التعبير

الورد ناثرينه على الارض وورد على الطاولات الكراسي 

وخيوط من السقف فيها ورد .. 

و الدار اللي كان قاعد فيها عمر عدلوها عشان غلا تقعد 
فيها .. 

وسووها كلها اثاث ابيض وعنابي

والورد على االارض والسرير والطاوله وكل مكان

البيت ريحته ورد ،، ترد الرووووووح .. 

غلا : رووووووووووووووعه خالد (تحط سعد على 
السرير) صج صج تسلممممممم يدك 

خالد : افا علييييييييج كم غلا عندي انا؟؟؟ 

غلا : حياااااااتي انت والله ،، الله يخلييييييك لي

خالد : ويخلييييج لي انتي وهالسنافر

غلا ماتت ظحك : ههههههههههههههههه عيالي 
سناااااااافر 

خالد : بدينا بالتفرقه ، عيالي بعد 

غلا : هههههه ماقلنا شي بس مب سنافر

خالد ينرفزها وهي شايلتهم يمسكم وتطق يده 

خالد : امبلا سنافر ، خشومهم نفسهم ، 

غلا : خاللللللللللللللللد عاااد

خالد يقلدها : خالد عاد

غلا : خالـــد

خالد : روح خالد 

غلا : خلك جذي على طول لا اطلعك بره الغرفه 

خالد : اي اي طلعيني 

غلا : هههههههههههه 

غلا شافتهم نزلو اسرة اليهال تحت حطتهم ووطت على 
التكييف 

بدلت ملابسها ولبست فستان قصير للبيت 
خفيــــــف 

وردي ومحدد بالاسود .. 

لمت نص شعرها على خفييف .. 

طلعت لخالد لقته صاعد الدار ونزل مبدل

لبس جلابية بيت سودا 

غلا قعدت على السوفا وهي مجتفه يدها .. 

خالد : ههههههه (يقعد حذاها) ، شفيج عمري بتسمعين 
القصيده؟

غلا تظربه : هههههههههههههههههههه لا والله 

خالد : ههههههههههههه فديتج والله هههههههههههه 
زعوله صايره 

غلا : لا والله

خالد : اييه شيرت المدام 

غلا : خاااااااااااالد

خالد يطالعها بنظرات مارد عليها .. 

غلا سكتت 

بعد شوي ...... 

غلا : خالـد ،، شرايك ارد اكمل رداستي ؟؟

خالد : والعيال؟

غلا : شفيهم ؟؟ 

خالد : من يتم معاهم ؟ 

غلا : اخذ محاضراتي بالليل ، او اخذهم الصبح والعيال 
عند امك 

خالد : براحتـج ، بتقدرين .؟ دراسه ! يهال! وبيت ؟؟ 

غلا : الله اعلم باجر شيصير وانا ماعندي الا ثنويه 

خالد : اللي تبينه .. 

غلا : والله مادري انا بشوف مب اكيد ، انا الحين بلهى 
معاهم بس قلت شهاده احسن من ولاشي ... ! 

خالد : عمري انتي موناقصج شي شتبين بالشغل

غلا : مابي اشتغل بس شهاده ، انا ماظمن باجر شيصير 
؟؟ 

خالد سكت : براحتج حبيبتي .. 

سعد الصغيير كان يصيح وغلا انتبهت و انقزت .. 

شالته وقعدت تهزه وهي شايلته .. 

تمسح على راسها وتتبسم لين سكت ورد ناام .. 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

عمر كان قاعد بالكافيه مع ربعه كلهم .. 

يسولفون و يظحكون وصوتهم حاشر المكااااان .. 

قعدوا ربعهم يسولفون ويهذرون وعمر راسه صدع 

يصاصر جاسم : جسوم برد الشقه

جاسم : وانا بعد زين قلتها 

عمر : احسنننننن 

جاسم : يلا شباب احنا نستأذن 

محمد : وييييين ؟ وين تو العررررررررب 

جاسم : لا ماعليه تعبانين شوي ، نشوفكم على خير

الشباب : الله ويااااااااااااااكم 

طلعوا وتمشوا شوي فالمجمع شروا لهم هدايا واشيا لهم 
وطلعوا .. 

خذوا تاكسي ..

فالطريج .. 

عمر : تصدق جسوم !! 

جاسم : شنو حبيبي؟؟؟

عمر : احس اني مغمض وبعد شوي بفتح لين الحين 
ماتعودت على الوضع 

جاسم سكت ماعرف شيقول .. 

عمر : يلا تعبت ماوصلنا

جاسم : قررررررررربنا .. 

وصلوواا ونزل جاسم حاسب التاكسي 

وفتح الباب نزل عمر .. 

مشوا وجاسم رفع عينه 

جاسم : اولـه ،،، عموووووور .. 

عمر : شنو لاتخرعني

جاسم : ريما و غاليه ينطرووونا عند الباب

عمر : ولييييييين هذي ناويه على خرابها

جاسم : لا شكلهم مادري ، مايوحي انهم يعورون القلب

عمر : ليييييييييييييييييييش؟؟؟؟؟ 







هذا فصل الثاني خلص وينتظركم الي بعده 
وعاد اذا اتاخرت لاا تسون هوسه اريدكم عقال 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ان شاء الله ما اتاخر وتواقعاتكم وردودكم 


تحياتي 

العبرات الدامية

----------


## دمعة الروح

مشكووورة اختي على القصة الروعة

----------


## العبرات الدامية

مأجورين جميعا 
سامحوني على التأخير تعرفين طبعا ليش المهم هذا البارت طويل عشانكم

~®§§][][ الفصـل الثالـث ][][§§®~




جاسم مشى وهو ماسك عمر ولا جنه في 2 على يمينه .. 

مشى بس ماقدر مايشوف غاليـه 

طالعها وشافها تبتسم له .. !! 

استغرب ؟!؟!؟!

اووووووووول مررررررررره!!!!!!!!!!! 

جاسم مشى بسرعه 

عمر : اففف شفيك شوي شوي علييييي يالجلب

جاسم : خلصني ادخل .. 

دخلوا اللفت وسكروه .. 

عمر : شفيك انت ؟؟

جاسم : غاليه غااااااااليه ،، تظحك لييييييي اناا تبتسم

عمر : اكيد تظحك عليك

جاسم : لا والله عمور تتبسم لي ماشفتها انت 

عمر نزل راسه : ادري ماشفتها من وين بشوفها بالله !! 

جاسم : عمووووور والله مب قصدي عاد خلني مستانس .. 

انفتح اللفت : يلا حبيبي وصلنا 

وصلوا ودخلوا الشقه .. 

قعدوا وجاسم جاب له كولا فتحها ويشربها ويفكر .. 

جاسم : عمور احسهم ناوين على شي !! 

عمر : شي مثل شنو

جاسم : شدراني ، احس فمخهم شي ولا هالريمااا من عيووووووونها مبين 

عمر : هاهاااي ماتقدر حبيبـي شبتسوي يعني؟؟

جاسم : ماااااادري خلها للأيام .. 

عمر : فاضي ، فكر بشي ثاني ابرك لك .. 

ودخل عمر يناام 

وجاسم يفكر لين خذه النوم وغفى على الكرسـي .. 

.* اليوم الثاني *. 

جاسم سمع صوت عمر قايم .. 

(( جاسم من بعد اللي صار لعمـر نقل سكنه لعنده عشان مايتم بروحه )) 

المهم .. 

انزعج جاسم من الصوت وقطع عليه نومته

وقام وهو متنرفزز 

جاسم : عمووووووور

عمر : هاااااااه

جاسم شوي وبيصيح : افففففففففففف يوعااااااان ابي اتريق

عمر : يالله صباح خيييير توك قايم 

جاسم : اوهوووووووو والقايم شيسوي ماياااااااااااااكل ؟؟؟؟؟

عمر متبلد الاحساس : امم خلاص عيل تسبح وبعدها نروح نريقك .. 

جاسم : افففففففففففففففففف صج ماتحس 

قعد عمر على الكرسي وجاسم راح فتح الثلاجه وطلع له اشيا ياكلها .. 

قعد ياكل وهو واقف .. 

يطالع عمر ويسررررررررح فيـه .. 

جاسم ( يالله من كان يتوقع عمير بيصير فيه جذي؟؟ ) 

عمر : خلصناااااا جسوم 

جاسم : انزيييين 

دخل جاسم بدل وطلع عشان ينزلون .. 


فـدار ريمـا .. 

ريما كانت قاعده تلبس و غاليه تكمل مكياجها ..

ريما : سمعي غاليوه مثل ماوصيتج خليه يموووووووت فيـج لا يرفض لج طلب 

غاليه وهي تحط المسكرا : انتي صبري انا ماكلمته لين الحيين خليني شوي شوي عليه 

ريما : شوي شوي ولا وايد وايد مالي خص ابي قلبه يحترق مثل ماحرق لي قلبي .. 

غاليه : افااا علييييييج بنت عمج عند ويهـج .. 

ضربوا كف بكف : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ريما طلت من العين السحريه وشهقت : غلووووووووووووي خلصصصصصصصصصصي كاهم طلعوا

ريما قطت المسكرا من يدها وبسرعه لفت شيلتها وخذت شنطتها وطلعت .. 

طلعت ريما قبلها وهي وقفت اونها تسكر الباب .. 

ريما : هااي شباب 

جاسم : وعليكم السلاام .. 

ريما : شلونكم ؟ 

جاسم : حمدلله طيبين

جات غاليه وهي تمشي بشوووووي شوي . 

كانت كاااشخه لابسه بنطلون ابيض وعليه قميص شكل البنجابي لونه فوووشي و ريحة العطر تهف من اول الممر .. 

جاسم شم الريحه ورفع عينه ،،، ابتسم ابتسامه عرررررررررررريضه يوم شافها .. 

ريما وهي تبتسم بنعمومه : صبااح الخير 

جاسم : هلاا والله ، صبااح النوووووور

عمر يدوس على ريله .. 

عمر : ممكن نمشي ؟؟ 

غاليه : يصير نروح الجامعه وياكم ؟؟ اليوم ماعندنا حد يوصلنا

جاسم (هااه نوصلكم؟؟ ) 

عمر : شلون نوصلكم ؟؟

غاليه : نمشي لين الجامعه احنا نعرف طريق قريب لها

جاسم : اييييي اوكيييييي

عمر : جسوم اثقل 

جاسم يصاصره : تكفى بددددددددي عييييييييييييييييييش

عمر : الله ياااااااااااااااااخذك 

قعدوا يتمشون وعمر ماسك فجاسم وحذا جاسم غاليه 

وريما خخخخخخخخ مقطوووطه وراا لووول .. 

غاليه كانت شايلها كتبها فيدها وجاسم رقبته انكسرت طول الوقت يطالعها .. 

حلوووووووووه 

جاسم : هذيج اختج؟؟ 

غاليه بدلع : لاا بنت عمـي . 

جاسم : اهااا

غاليه : ليش احلى منيي !

جاسم ظحك عليها : اههههههههه لا شدخل (انتبه على نفسه ،، شفيني لازم اخلي كلامي رومنسي) 

لااا من قال ،، انتي احلى 


غاليه تتصنع الخجل و تنزل عينها بالارض ..

----------


## العبرات الدامية

وطول الوقت ساكتين ويطالعون بعض .. 

وريما وراهم و لا حد يدري عنهاااااااا ... 

وصلوا للجامعه 

عمر قال حق جاسم يوديه القاعه عشان يراجع مع مدرسته .. 

و هو باقي عن امتحانه نص ساعه 

ولا اهتم لاي شي لا يدرس ولا شي .. 

قاعد هو و غاليه على طاوله فالكافتييريا 

يسولفون لبعض انفسهم وحياتهم .. 

غاليه : جاااسم 

جاسم : هلا ابووووي

غاليه : بدى الامتحان لازم ندخل

جاسم : ليييييِش؟؟ شوي بعد 

غاليه : مايصير جاسم لازم ندخل ولا بيرروح علينا الـExam

جاسم : زين 

غاليه اونها بتراضيه : خلاص اعطيك رقمي؟؟؟ 

جاسم فتح عينه : شنو؟

غاليه : عشان تكلمني وكل يوم نطلع للجامعه مع بعض 

جاسم : كيفج

غاليه ماجذبت خبر طلعت ورقه صغيره لونها احمممر عليها قلوب و معطره .. 

كتب رقمها وطوت الورقه وحطتها فيده ومسكته !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

جاسم مات فمكانه 

مستغرب من جرأتها

ومستغرب شلون يحبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

دخل وقعد فاول كرسي قريب له .. 

عمر كان يراجع وبدى امتحانه 

كانت امتحاناته شفهيه .. 

خلص وقالت له المدرسه بتطلعه بس استحى قال بينطر رفيجه لين يجيه .. ... 




.* فـ الدوحـــــــــــــــــــــــــه *.


غلا كانت تلبس فيصل البجامه بعد ماسبحوه هي و خالد وعشان ينام .. 

وخالد منسدح على ظهره على السرير وحاط سعد فووقه .. 


خالد : غلااااااااااااااا

غلا وهي تلبس فصـــيل : ها حبيبي ؟؟

خالد : احببج

غلا تسدح فيصل بسريره .. 

وتروح تقعد عند خالد : وااانا بعد 

خالد : مستحيل في 2 يحبون بعض يكونون مثلي ، مستحيل حد يحب حبيبه كثري ، مستحييييييييييييل

غلا وقفت ومشت عنه كانت لابسه فستان لين الركبه تايجر وعليه ورود ورديه .. 

عدلت شعرها بيدها تبي تقهر خالد 

خالد يطالعها ويظحك لها بخبث : شعندهاااا ام فصيل 

غلا : ماعندي الا احبك 

خالد : آآآآآآآآآآخ ياقلبي (يعدل قعدته وهو شايل ولده) تسمع ياسّعوووووود ابوك بيموووت

غلا : لاتقوول جذي بسم الله علييييييك 

خالد يحط ولده على السرير ويغني .. 

ياليت من كبرك ياسَّــعود 
ساهي من الشده والامحان
يادقة قلبي دقة العود
لي دقه اللي يعزف الحال


غلا : ياسلام ياسلام تغني عليه وانااا ؟ 

خالد : يلا اشتغلت الغييييييره 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد يرجع سعد عليه لانه بدى يصيييح .. 

سكت شووي .. 

خالد : غــلا ؟ 

غلا : هلا؟ 

خالد : معورني قلبي على عمير

غلا تقعد حذاه : ليش

خالد : مادري هاليومين وايد صرت افكر فيه 

غلا تمسح على راس خالد : حبيبي احنا شنسوي هاي شي الله كاتبه لو نموت ماتغير

خالد : صح كلامج .. 

غلا : انتوا ماعرفتوا من شنو؟؟

خالد انربط لسانه ماتوقعها ماتدري من شنو ،، وحتى لوبيقول عيب يقول : ها ،، لا

غلا : مايستاهل ولد عمي والله

خالد : اييه ، الله كريم ، شرايج غلا نروح له هالاسبوع

غلا : لا خالد ماقدر 
خالد : لييش؟

غلا: فيصل وسعد وين اخليهم؟؟

خالد : الخدامات هني او عند امي نخليهم لين نرد .. 

غلا : اسمح لي مابي الخدامات يربون عيالي 

خالد : يااااااشيخه ، لماذا ؟

غلا : من صجي خالد اتكلم 

خالد : انزين انزين ليش ماتبين؟

غلا : مابي ، عيالي انا مب عيالهم ، ليش يربونهم ؟ بربيهم بكيفي بطريقتي انا ... وانت


خالد ابتسم : صـج !

غلا ماتت منه ونزلت راسها : خاااااااااااااااالد

خالد : هههههههههههههه احببببببج والله احبج

غلا لفت تظحك له ولفت طلعت من الدار وردت .. 

غلا : ناااااااااااام !!!! 

خالد تخرع :أي ؟ 

غلا : اشووى ريحتني

خالد : اوف خرعتيني

غلا : ههههههههه ليش؟ 

خالد : تخرعييييني دايمآ يمممه وخري عنييييي

غلا تظربه : ويييي هههههههههههههههههه

يرن التليفون 

رد خالد : أهلييين يمه ، أي حذاي ؟؟؟ شتبين فيها؟؟ مردي بعرف

يكلم غلا : عمررررري، حيااتي روووحي ، تلوفي تبيج 

غلا : ههههههه ، عطني 

خذت السماعه وقعدت على الكرسي .. 

غلا : اهلييين خالتي .. 

لطيفه: هلا جنتي

غلا استغربت اول مره تقول لها جنتي .. 

لطيفه :شخبارج؟

غلا : حمدلله طيبه

لطيفه : ولدي وعياله ؟؟

غلا بكل برود :هههه عياالنا ، طيبييين الله يخليهم 

لطيفه : لااا ، وليش ماجبتوهم 

غلا : ههه يخاف عليهم ابوهم

لطيفه : عشتووووووووو 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههه 

لطيفه : باجر تعالو لان عمج مسوي عزيمه

غلا تذكرت عمها سعد وسكتت 

لطيفه : وينج انتي؟

غلا : هلا كاني

خالد التفت عليها لان نبرة صوتها تغيرت

خالد يأشر لها : شنوو؟؟ شقالت؟

غلا تهز راسها على انه لا .. 

غلا: بااجر؟ انشالله بنجي 

خالد يجر السماعه : لاااااااااا باجر مب فاظين كلش يمه

غلا استغربت : ليش شعندنا 

خالد يحط يده على حلج غلا غلا فتحت عيونها وهي ماسكه يده بتشيلها 

خالد : انشالله مره ثانيه ، حاولي مره اخرى اميي ، مع السلامه 

غلا : وووووه ، ذبحتني خالد شفيك

خالد : بس باجر ماكووووووو طلعه و عيالج طرشيهم بره ،، Delivery 

غلا : ييييييه شتبي خالد 

خالد : بس على كيفيييييي

غلا : يصير خير انشالله ، انا عمتي من قبل لا اربي تبيني اروح معاها السوووق 

خالد : ياااااااربي سوق سوق سوق ، شهالسوق شلاقين فالسووووووق 

غلا : هههههههه مالقينا شي عشان جذي ندور هههههههه 

خالد : و متى بتردين ؟؟

غلا : لا تطمن بنروح وبنرد وانت لين الحين فالدوام .. 

خالد : شوفي غلوي كلام يوصلج ويتعدااج باجر خميس ان شردتي ولا رحتي 

يقلدها السوق مع عمتي وااي بيت ابوي بروح مشتاقه مادري شنو ،، هاااااااااا تحمممممممممممممملي

غلا : هههههههههههههه ليش شمعنى يعني

خالد : اخت غلا

غلا وهي فيها الظحكه : نعم اخوي خالد ؟؟ 

خالد : نفذي اللي ينقال بدون اسئله ممكن ؟

غلا : ههههههه (تدزه) بعد بدون اسئله هاا

خالد : والله العظيم هلكتيني من اليوم سؤؤال يجر سؤال بس بس اوش



لطيفه راحت لليده .. 

تسولف معاها وبالمره قالت اكسبها بصفي.. 

لطيفه : شفتي يمه شفتي بنت ولدج ماسكه ولدي عني وعياله لانشوفهم ولا ندري عنهم

اليده : البنيه ماسوت شي يالطوف ماقصرو كل اسبوع عندنا لاتشببين الضووو

لطيفه : يما انا ماقلت شي اقول الصج 

اليده نادت خدامتها توديها الحووووووش .. 

لطيفه تكلم روحها : هاي اللي شاطره فيها روحي ياشيخه .. 




عمر كان لين الحين ينتظر بالقاعه .. 

الشيخ جاسم نسى كل شييييييييييييييييييييييييي

وراح هو وغاليه لكافيه .. 

تموا فيه يمكن ساعتين ونص وعمر لين الحين بالجامعه .. 



جاسم كان يسولف لها .. 

غاليه تظحك له بدلع : هههههههههههههههههه ،، صج !

جاسم : والله العظييييييم انقلبنا من فوق

غاليه : يحليييييله عمر

جاسم كفخ جبيييييينه : اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف عمر

غاليه: شفيك؟؟؟؟؟

جاسم قام من على الطاوله : عمر رفيجييي نسيييييييييييييييته 

غاليه : خلاص اوكي انت روح له وانا برد مع ريما .. 

جاسم : وينها ؟؟ 

غاليه : ماعليك انت روح 

جاسم : يلا سلام .. 

طلع عنها وهو يمشي بسسرررررررررررررعه 

وصل للجامعه 

راح يدور المدرسه المسؤوله عنه .. 

طلعت !!! 

دخل القاعه اللي هو فيها محد .. 

راح سأل الاداره اللي فقسم عمر .. 

قالوا محد طلع ..

جاسم : يااااااالله وين راح شلون رااااااااح ؟؟ 

جاسم كل فكرة سييئه جات براسه طاح وصار فيه شي دعمته سياره .. 

خلاص قال اكيد 100% بقزر اخر اسبوعين بروحي بدون عمرررررررررر

دامه طلع بروووحه .. 

طلع من الجامعه وهو ميييت يمشي بدون مايدري عن شي ..

الجوو كان باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارد مووت بس الشمس طالعه 

والهوا يهب عليهم باارد حيل .. 

مشى لين وصل لعمارتهم .. 

فتح باب الشقه 

مانتبه لولا شي

وقط نفسه على السوفااا

----------


## العبرات الدامية

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عمر طلع من المطبخ : انشالله استانستو؟؟؟

جاسم فززز من الكرسي : انا فحلمممممم ؟؟

عمر : شكلكم تهنيتوا مع بعض ، الله يديم الهنا انشالله

جاسم قام من مكانه وراح عنده : سامحني عمور ماقصدددت والله الوقت مشى بسرعه ومادري شصار

عمر يسحب يده من يد جاسم باشمئزاز : ماصار شي 

جاسم انصدم من اللي صار .. 

عمر : بدخل ارتاح .. 

جاسم : تصبح على خير

سكر الباب عمر ولا جنه سمع شي .. 

جاسم افففففففففف انا شسويت فيوم بس أي يوم نص يوم نسيت عشرة سنه وياااااه 

ااااااخ والله ماقصدت واللللللللللللللللله .. 

غلا ردت نامت من بعد ماصحت تتريق مع خالد وتقعد معاه لين يروح دوامه .. 

كان فيها نووم غير طبيعي تبي تنام سنــــــــه 

الا يصيح سعد 

غلا وهي منسدحه :يااااااااااااااااااالله ، بنام ...... 

قامت وشالته .. 

تهزه وهو بحظنها وتكلمه : شفيك حبيبي ، ياماما بناام تعبتوووني حرام عليكم ، بس اوووشش 

هزته ولا فاد وياه .. 

عدلته ورفعته حطت راسه على جتفها ودارت فيه بكل هدووووء

ناااااااااااااااااام وراح فيها 

استانست غلا ، حست انها انجزت شي لووول << مسكيييييينه 

حطته بسريره وغطته .. 

توها بتحط راسها يصيح فيصل

غلا : وااااااااااااي حرام عليكم .. 

وعلى صياح فيصل قام سعد 

غلا حطت راسها فالمخده : لاااااااا تكفون لااااااااااااااااااا 

شالت فيصل .. وقعدت تسكته و جاتها الخدامه تسكتهم وياها .. 

نااامو ورجعوهم سرايرهم ... 

غلا ردت ناامت 

نامت يمكن ربع ساعه الا يرن موبايلها .. 

غلا رفعت عينها 

عمتها تغريد 

غلا : اففففففففف يااااربي شمعنى اليوم يمشي الوقت بسررررعه افف

ردت غلا عليها : هلا عمتي .. 

تغريد : هاحبيبتي صباح الخير

غلا : صباح النور عمتي

تغريد : ها شخباااار عيالنا

غلا : طيبين ماجننوني كلش

تغريد : ههههههههههه بعدج ماشفتي شي

غلا : هههه ،، عمتي سامحيني ماقدر اطلع وياج

تغريد : حتى انا والله هههههه خلود مصخن 

غلا : حبيييييييييييب قلبي سلامته من شنو 

تغريد : معاديه ابوه .. 

غلا : مايشوووووفون شر 

تغريد : مايجيج حبيبتي ،، كاهو تسمعينه يصيح ، اخليج انا الحين

غلا : اوكي عمتي سلمي عليهم 

تغريد : الله يسلمج ، مع السلامه

غلا : الله وياج . 

وسكرت عنها وردت ناامت .. 
نامت غلا و قامت الساعه 11 

مامداها تنام .. 

قامت و دخلت تسبحت .. 

خالد بالدوام كان قاعد يكمل الشغل .. 

يرن موبايله يطالعه 

كان مسييف نوت تذكره بأن اليوم عيد ميلاد غـلا .. 

خالد يظحك بمكر للموبايل: هيهيههيي عبالك نسسسسسسيت حليلاتك والله.. 

قعد خالد يخلص الشغل اللي عليه انهل عليه مره وحده ..

غلا طلعت من الدار وهي شايله سعد .. 

قعدت بالصاله الكرستاليه هي وياه .. 

تطالعه وتشووفه 

حلووو و صغيروون .. 

أبيضضضض وخدوده حمممممممممر منكويه لووول 

شالت الكبوس عن راسه وقعدت تمسح على راسه بشووويش .. 


غلا (ياريتك تطلع مثل سميك بكـل شـــــي .... ! ) .. 

رفعته وباست راسه ولمته .. 

دارت وياه بالغرفه .. 

وهو ساااااااااااااااكت .. 

طلعت من الغرفه وسكرتها وراها .. 

شافت الخدامه رازه الشيخ فيصل بالصاله على كرسيه 

غلا : هلا بالشيخ .. 

فيصل كانت عيونه بالسقف يطالع مصدر النوور من وين .. 

يشوف الليتات وعيونه بتنط لوول 

حطت سعد بكرسيه و راحت تشوف الغدا والخدامه قاعده تشوف اليهال .. 

عدلت الطاوله وزينها .. 

غيرت المفرش اللي عليها 

وحطت واحد عنااااااااابي .. 

و طلعت مثل اوراق الورد شاريتهم للطاوله .. 

نثرتهم على الطاوله وطلع شكلها فناان .. 

غرفة الاكل كانت باااااارده مووت .. 

وطت التكييييف اللي فيها شوي .. 

وحطوو الصحون وعدلتهم غلا ورتبت كل شي .. 

مابقى غير الشيخ خالد يوصل .. 

راحت غلا للدار وبسرعه بدلت ملابسها .. 


لبست تنوره ستايل مكسيكي .. 

لونها أخضر غامق مع الاسود .. 

ولبست بدي اسود بدون ايادي اسود .. 

طلع شكلها حلووووو عليها 

مكشكشه من تحت وفوق ضيقه 

عدلت شعرها و كحلت عينهاااااا تعطرت وطلعت .. 

راحت للشيووخ وشالت فيصل

دارت فيه ووقفت عند الدريشه اللي تطل على الحوش شافت خالد توه واصل

يصف سيارته .. 

تمت تطالعه .. 

شكله يجنننننن اليوم .. 

لابس ثوب ابيض ومسوي ترمبـه ومحلق لحيته و مسوي قفل بدون الخطيين شكله خطيييير 

رجعت عينها على خالد مالقته 

التفت و راحت عند الباب لقته توه واصل 

راحت له وهي تبتسم 

خالد : هلا واللللللللله 

غلا : ههههه هلا حبيبيييي

خالد يشيل فيصل من عندها 

خالد يمد يده لها مسكتها وهي مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه منه .. 

خالد : من ذي سَّعود ولا فصيل ؟؟ 

غلا وهي منفقصه بينهم : انتو لو توخروني شوي بعرف اجاوب

خالد : شكله سَّعود .. 

غلا : ياااربي ،، لا هذا فيييييصل الشيخ فيصل

خالد : مرحبااااااااااااااا بالشييخ خشمك 

غلا : خااااالد شفيييييييييك

----------


## العبرات الدامية

انشاء الله الباقي اكمله بعدين 

وسموحة على التاخير

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العبرات ..

تسلم الايادي خيوووه

اني كنت من متابعي هالروايه

بس انقطعت عنها لفتره

وفاااتتني اجزاءءءءء


مشكوره لجهودك

والله يوفق كاتبتها
وهي فرصه اني أتسائل عن غيا الاخت وعود
يارب تكون بخير وترد لنا ونطمن عليها .

بإنتظار بقية الاجزاء

----------


## الاميرات

مشكووووووووووووورة انا عن نفسي ما رمت اتريه لين اتنزلين القصه بصراحه قريتها في منتدى ثاني و خلصتها بس حسيت ان في نوع من برود و مشاعر متضاربه ما في صدق في الحب بصراحه ما حبيت القصه وايد بس كملتها من باب الاستطلاع بس صراحه اشكرج على مجهودج

----------


## النغم انيني

طيب متى النهاية
شوقتوني وااايد اني نزلتها بالجهاز والحين اقراها بس بدايتها مرة حلوة

----------


## النغم انيني

متى النهاية اخوااات ننتظر 
ويسلمو القصة واااايد مشوقة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خيوووه  العبرات

تأخرتي ...؟؟

يارب تكوني بخير

متى بتكملي لنا القصه

يالله ننتظرررك

----------


## النغم انيني

ايه صج وااااجد تاخرت

----------


## العبرات الدامية

سامحوني على التاخير صار عندي ظروف وجهازي بعد اخترب شوي 

هذه التكملة واتمنى يعجبكم هذا البارت

----------


## العبرات الدامية

خالد : على طاري شفيني ، تدرين اني احبج ؟؟ 

غلا شالت يدها من يده : بس خااالد

خالد : شنو اللي بسسس !!

غلا : اف خااالد

خالد : شفييييييييييج بتطردييني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

غلا ماتت ظحك : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالا 

خالد : عيل

غلا : يووووووه خالد ،، استحي عاد

خالد : يحلييييييييييلج والله لين الحين تستحين ههههههههههههههه 

غلا : خااااااااااالد

خالد :ههههههههههههه غلا خلوود انتيييي

غلا : هههههه يلا حبيبي بدل عشان تتغدى

خالد : اي والله (يرقص حواجبه) يوعاااان مييييييييت

غلا تشيل فيصل من عنده : يلاااا خلصصصصصصصص 

خالد : انشااااااااااااااااالله 

راح خالد بدل ملابسه وغسل ونزل .. 


غلا تنفست وشمت ريحة عطر خاااااالد ،، تجننننننننننن ، تموت عليها .. 

لفت وشافته .. 

رفعت عيونها له وشافته

يجنننننننننن 

ممشط شعره بس منكشه شوي والثوب نص كم ومفصل من فووق .. 

يجنننننن 

خالد مسك يدها وكانت اطرافها باااارده 

خالد : ولهت عليـج 

غلا لفت راسها وردت نزلته 

خالد يرفع راسها: لين متى بتستحين مني ، مب حلوه جذذذي

غلا : شسوي خاااالد

خالد : ماتحبيني

غلا : اموووت فيك انا

خالد : ليش تستحين عيل

غلا : مااااااادري 

خالد : غلااي

غلا : هلا 

خالد يبوس راسها : اليوم شنو ؟؟ 

غلا : اممم الخميش

خالد : والله! زين قلتي لي

غلا : ههههه 

خالد : استعدلي اشوف ،، وفكري

غلا تخصرت له : ياسلاااااام

خالد تلها : خلي يدج فيدي وتذكري

غلا : امممممم والله مادري خالد

خالد : خلاص بعدين اقولج

غلا : مابي قولي الحيين

خالد : نووو 

غلا تمت تحن عليه وهو ولا جنه يسمع شي

يمشي فالممر رايح ياكل وهو يغني ويطرقع اصابعه 

غلا صرخت : خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالد

خالد : Oui 

غلا : افففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف ففففف فففففففف

خالد : هـه لاتعصبين تعالي حياتي

قعد خالد على الطاوله وغلا نست لانها استحت يوم علق على الطاوله 

خالد : الله الله شهالزيييييييييييييييين

غلا : هههه 

خالد رووووووعه يصير مااكل؟ بس اصور معاها 

غلا : ههههههههههههه حلالك 

قعدوا يتغدون .. 

غلا خلت الشوكـه : خالد شالسالفه ؟؟

خالد يمسك يدها مره 2 : كل عااااااام وانتي غلااااااي

غلا رفعت حاجب 

خالد : اليوم شنووو 

غلا شهقت : ويي، ههههههههه ، شلون نسيت انااا

خالد : ويييي شفتيييييييييي محد تذكر غيري (يغمز لها) 

غلا : حياتي والله

قعدوا يتغدون وخالد يسولف لها شصار معاه وشسوى

وقالت له عن المجزره اللي صارت مع عيالهم لووووووووول


..............



بعد المغرب .. 

خالد كان راد من الصلاه .. 

واتصل له واحد من ربعه قال له بيجي يبارك له هو و مرته .. 

قال لغلا .. 

لبس خالد ونزل .. 

غلا : تعال خاااااالد

خالد : عيووووون خلود 

غلا : شسم مرته ماعرفها

خالد : وانا شعرفني ،، هو شسم ولدده ،، اي اي بوحسن .. 

غلا : اوكي خلاص روح حبيبي

خالد : لاتتأخرين حياتي

غلا : انشالله

ونزل خالد

راح يشوف المجلس لانهم من سكنوا محد دخل مجلس الرجال .. 

غلا كشخت ولبست فستان اسود فيه كرستاله من جدام كبيره على شكل ورده .. 

وقصته ناعمه بأكمام .. 

نصفت شعرها وتعطرت ونزلت .. 

غلا وهي نازله على الدرج : ها عمري وصلوو؟؟

خالد : هلاااااااااا والللللللله ، شهالزييييين

غلا : ههههههه 


خالد : لاتنظلج مررررررته تحملي 

غلا نزلت من على الدرج وحطت يدها على جتوفه : انشالله .. 

خالد : ...........

غلا : لاتسوي جذي وصلوو ؟؟ 

خالد : يقول قربوو 

غلا : ههههه انزين شفييييك جذي

خالد : مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادري 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههه ،، (ِشافت ليت سياره من الباب المفتوح وردت على الدرج لانها مب مغطيه شعرها ) .. 

غلا : هذا هوووووو؟؟

خالد : اي هو ، يلا عمري (يغمز لها) .. 

طلع عنها خالد وهو واقف عند المدخل 

سلم على رفيجه ومرته دخلت البيت .. 

دخلت وسلمت على غلا .. 

وقعدوا يسولفوون .. 

بعدها طلعوا للحديقه لانهم تمللوا من القعده داخل .. 

كانت سوالفهم عاديه شلونج شخبارج ....... الخ

غلا كانت تمملل من هذي الاسئله .. 

دخلت عليها الخدامه .. 

الخدامه : Madaam Mr. khalid wants faisal ans sa'aaad

غلا : اي Ok ،، عن اذنج دقييقه .. 

راحت غلا وكانت دارها التحتيه قريبه من الباب اللي يطلع للحديقه .. 

شالتهم وعطتهم الخدامتين وراحو و غلا وصلتهم لين الحوش 

(تخاف على عيالها لوووووول) 

المهم .. 

دخلوهم وراوهم رفيج خالد وبعدها ودوهم لغلا .. 

خلوهم شوي بالحديقه يتنفسون هوا طبيعي وبعدها دخلوهم للبيت .. 

قبل اذان العشا برربع ساعه طلعوا من عندهم 

غلا تمت بالحديقه وخالد راح للمسجد شافته بس هو ماانتبه لها .. 

تمت قاعده بروحها تفكرررر .. 

بحياتها وبخالد بسعد وفيصل .. 

تذكرت عاليه رفيجتها

بس شافت الوقت مب مناسب وتدري ان عاليه هالوقت تكون مب فالبيت 

ازعجها ليش ،، اكلمها باجر .. 

مسكين عمر حالته تعور القلب حتى خالد يفكر فييه .. 

الله يسامح امـه .. 

بعد صلاة العشا .. 

خالد صعد للطابق الفوقي .. 

كان متفق يسوي حفله صغيره بينه وبين غلا بس .. 

المهم .. 

كان مجهز كيكه كبييييييييييره عليها صورته هو وغلا .. 

ودوها الخدامات فووق 

حط عليها الشموع اللي تطلع شرار 

حط الصغار على الكيكه ووحده بالنص كبيره .. 

عدل المكان ووطى على الليتات 

وبدل ملابسه .. 

بنطلون اسود وقميص اسود شمر اكمامه 

وعدل شعره .. 

غلا كانت بالحديقه ولا حاسه بشي

جاتها الخدامه تقول لها ان خالد يبيها .. 

ركبت تدوره .. 
وصلت للصاله الفوقيه وشافت الليتات موطيه فالطابق كله .. 

غلا استغربت ؟؟ 

وينه شكله محد موجود هنــي !! 

غلا : خالـــــد !

مشت غلا للدار 

وخالد سمعها

كان حاط الاشيا قريب من البلكووونه 

ولع بسرعه الشمع واحترق ابهامه لان الشرار بدى يولع 

غلا ابتسمت ومشت لعند الطاوله

وخالد منخش ورا الطوفه وصبعه بحلجه يحررررررررررررررقه موت .. 

غلا تسمع الاغنيه اللي مشغلــها .. 


هلا ، هلا بحبيبتي ،،، 
يـا أغلـى عـلي من دنيتـــي ،،،
أهديكـِِِ قلبـــي والعيووون ،، 
متواضعـــــــه ، هديتـــــــي .. 


غلا : وينك خلني اشوفك ؟؟

خالد تجدم ووقف جدامها

غلا استخفت على شكلـــــــــــه

خالد : احبــــــج .. 

غلا قربت منه ولمتـــــه : الله يخليك لي ياخااااالد 

خالد : عجبتج الحريقه.؟؟

غلا : ههههههههههه مووووووووووووووت تجننننن

غلا قربت تشوف الكيكه

غلا : الللللله واييييييييد حلوه ،، هذي ماتنوكل هههههههه 

خالد : لا باكلججججججج 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههه

خالد تسند على الطاوله وغلا طالعته ونزلت عينها ..



.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.

----------


## العبرات الدامية

بعد اسبوعيـــــــــن .. 


عمر كان قاعد بالشقه و جاسم راح يجيب لهم عشا .. 

وهو راد العماره شاف غاليه قاعده على الدراجه جنها تنتظره .. 

جاسم : غاليه؟؟ شتسوين بروحج؟؟

غاليه : انتظرررررك!!!!!!





















عمر انتظره نص ساعه زود وخاف .. 

بعدها دخل جاسم ..

عمر : وين كنت؟

جاسم : ها؟

عمر : وين كنت تأخرت وايد

جاسم : ها لالا كانت زحمه فالمطعم 

عمر : زين يلا ميت يووووع .. 

جاسم : اوكي .. 

حط العشا على الطاوله وقعدوا ياكلووون .. 

عمر : شفت غاليه اليوم ؟؟

جاسم تخرع : هاا؟؟

عمر : شفيك اسألك شفت غاليه؟؟

جاسم : ليش؟

عمر :يبا خلاص اسحب كلامي يه ، شفيك اليوم 

جاسم : ولاشي انا شبعت .. 

عمر استغرب :فيه العافيه .. ! 

انسدح جاسم على السوفا وهو لام المخده ويفكرررررررررررر .. 



غاليه دخلت للغرفه وريما كانت تتكلم فالتليفون 

غاليه تأشر لها سكري

شوي وسكرت 

ريما :شفيج

غاليه : هههههااااااااي جبت رااااااااااسه

ريما : شسوووووووووويتي له ؟؟؟ 

غاليه : بعدين تعرفين ، لكن خلاااااص الولد صار تحت شوووووري حبيبتي .. 

ريما : تعجبيني يابنت عممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممي

غاليه ظحكت لها بخبث .. 













شتتوقعون غاليه سوت لجاسم؟؟؟ 





المهـــــــم .. 


اليوم كان باقي لهم يومين ويخلصون امتحاناتهم .. 


غاليه طقت الباب على جاسم واستقبلها كعادته وهو يهلي ويرررحب فيها بشكل جنوني بس هالمره غيييييييييير

رحب فيها بحرااره كبيره .. 

دخلت وعمر كان نايم بداره .. 

درست معاه شوي وبعدها قالت بتروح لان ريما بروحها

اللي فاجىء جاسم انها لمته قبل لاتطلع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

جاسم انصدم من اللي صار وايد وخاااااف

خاف يتعلق فيها اكثر 

وخاف من حراكاتها

سكر اللباب وتم يفكر

هذي شلون سوت جذي؟؟؟؟؟ 


~®§§][][ الفصـل الثالـث ][][§§®~

°¨*~¤¦ الجــزء الثانـــي ¦¤*~¨°

.* بعـد مـرور اسبـوع *.



عمر وجاسم وربعهم كانوا راديين من الملاهي .. 

مستانسين ومافوقهم فووووووق .. 

خلصوا امتحاناتهم اللي عليهم مابقى عندهم غير يوم التخريـج .. 

جاسم : الصراحه انا واحد يبي يكشخ بيوم التخريج 

عمر : لا ياشييخ ، خف عليناااااا

جاسم : اهههههههههههههه والله من صجي 

عمر : يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب لك الحمد والشكر

و ليــــــــوم النتايج الشلـه كلهـا كشخت بدلات كشخه والتحليقات .... 

طبعآ البنات كانوا كاشخييين من الزييييييييين .. 

اللي لابسه فستان واللي لابسه بدله و قررت ريما وبنات عمها يسوون حفله .. 

Sooo كل وحده منهم كشخت وتعدلت .. 

غاليه كانت كل شي تسويه تقوله لجاسم آخر الليل .. 

يسهرون وهم يكلمون بعض ويسولفون .. 




فقـطرر .. 



خالد : غلا ياعمري ماقدر اروح بروحي لاخوي .. مب حلووه 

غلا : خاااااالد وين نخلي اليهال 

خالد : عند امي مب مطووووولين كلها اسبوع حيااتي ، تكفييييين

غلا : خالد روح انت ، وبارك له عني ، شلون اخلي عيالي !! 

خالد : مافي غلا بتمشين وياي ،، ماقدر اخليييج

غلا : لييش يعني!

خالد ينزل راسه : بولـه عليييج

غلا : هههههههههههه حبيبي تكفى ماقدر اخليهم .. 

خالد : مب كيفج بتروحين يعني بتروحين 

غلا استسلمت لقرارات خالد وماقالت شي .. 

غلا تعوي بوزها : بس بشرط ! 

خالد : افا عليييييييج عيوووووووني لج آمرري ،، تدللي

غلا : نروح قبل الحفله بكم يوم 

خالد عفس حواجبه : لييش؟

غلا : بـس

خالد فهمـ : Yeaaaaaaaaa فهمتتتج تبين تسوين الـShopping هاااا

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه واااي حطمتني ياخالد

خالد : اعجبج بهالسوالف حياااتي 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه ادري ادري

خالد : اههههههه افا عليج مو بيومين باسبوع ولا يهمج ، كم غلا عندي انا؟؟ 

غلا : ......

خالد : ردي 

غلا : ....... 

خالد : الغلا واحد ، والغلا انتـــــــــــي 

غلا : صج

خالد بخبث : صجيين 

غلا : ههههههههههه 

مشت عنه غلا راحت تشوف البيبييييات وطولت شوي معاهم .. 

خالد يكلمها وهو بيركب الدرج وهي عند سرير سعد .. 

خالد : عمري انا صاعد الداار .. 

غلا : اوكي حبيبي

صعد خالد للدار وكان مجهز مفاجأه لغـلا .. 

قعدت غلا شوي معاهم لين ناموا .. 

وركبت فوق .. 

دخلت للمطبخ وشربت ماي .. 

طلعت ومرت على طاوله محطوطه عليها صورة خالـد .. 

طالعتها وابتسمت .. 

خالد من وراها : عاجبج الوحش ! 

غلا لفت عليه : هههههههه ، مو وحـش هذا حبيبييييي 

خالد العاب ناريه تطلع من مخه : صـج عاد 

غلا : ييييس 

خالد مشى وسحبها معااه : تعالي عندي لج شـــــــــــــــي

غلا : زين شوي شوي لاتمشي بسرعه 

خالد : يلا يلا ماعندنا دلع سرعه سرعه .. 

وصلوا لدارهم .. 

غلا تطالع السرير بتعجب كله ألبومات ..! 

غلا : من وين ، ولمن ؟؟ 

خالد : ارتاحي الشيخه .. 

غلا ظحكت وقعدت .. 
خالد فتح البوم وكانت اغلب الصور بالابيض والاسود لامها وابوها .. 

غلا شهقت وحطت يدها على حلجها وعيونها مترووسه دموع .. 

غلا : من وييييييين لك؟

خالد : اذا فيها دموع بسكرهم 

غلا : لالالالالالالالالا بشوهم تكفى ، نسيت اشكالهم =( .. 

خالد دز الالبوم وهو على السرير بيده وهو متحسف على اللي سواه .. 

غلا قعدت تطالع الصور وعيونها تقطر .. 

خالد قاعد يطالعها ( اففف انا شسويت ليش جبتهم!! ماله داعي صج اني غبي) 

غلا : من هااي؟ 

خالد يبلع ريجه : هذا عمي فيصل وهو صغيير 

غلا وهي منغصه : صـــج ،، ابوي؟؟

خالد : أي حياااتي .. 

خالد انسدح على بطنه وهو يشوف معاها ، وغلا قعدت على جنب .. 

خالد ياكل اظافره ويكلمها .. 

غلا شهقت : هذي امييييييي ؟؟ 

خالد : أي ليش

غلا : صج اشبهها 

خالد : أي وايد ، اشوف ، بس مرتي احلى

غلا تطقه : لا امي احلى 

خالد : والله!

غلا : هههههههههههههههه 

قعدت غلا تطالع الصور والملل ماحاشها كثر ماحاش خاالد 

خالد : عطييييييييني وييه غلا 

غلا : ها حبيبييي اسمعك .. 

خالد : وين عيالي ابي عيالي

غلا وهي مندمجه : نايمين حبيبي 

خالد : افففففف يانايميييين ياياكلون 


غلا : ................. 

خالد سكت وقام من السرير .. وقف عند الكمدينه يطالع عمره عدل شعره ويجر شعر لحيته .. 

يرفع حاجب وغلا رفعت عينها شافته وظحكت .. 

نزلت عينها .. 

خالد : شفييج!

غلا : مافيني 

خالد : لا صج قولي

غلا : مافيني شي 

خالد : قولي غلاااا

غلا : مافيني شي خالد 


خالد زمط عليها لوووول .. 

طلع البلكونه يدخـن .. 

تنسد على الكرسي ورفع ريله .. 

غلا تشوفه ،، ماعطيه ظهرها مايبين غير يده ،، تدق الزقاره بالطفايه و يرجعها يدخن بهـا ..

مد يده وسكر باب البلكونه شـوي .. 

قعد شوي وماوعى الا برفسة الباب عليييه 

خالد : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، شفيج يابنيييه

غلا : انت بتقولي شسالفتك مع هالسكرتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره ولا لا

خالد : أي سالفه ،، شفيج غلا شهالكلام 

غلا : لاوالله بعد كلامها في كلاااااااام؟؟ أي سكرتيره اللي تتصل لمديرها المتزووووج بيته وتسأل عنه 

خالد : شنو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

غلا لفت عنه ورفعت حاجب : خالد ياانك تحط حد لهالسالفه ياانا اعرف اتصرف .. 

خالد حط يده على جتوفها ونفرت منه ومشت عنه ورقعت باب الغرفه .. 

خالد : اففففففففففففف اعوووووووذ بالله ، شهالمصيبه اللي طاحت عليي ، هذي شتبي 

غلا كانت قاعده فالصاله محتره من كل قلبها وتهز ريلها .. 

جاتها الخدامه شايله فيصل وهو يصييييح .. 

غلا خافت لانها وايد متنرفزه ، خافت تشيله ، لان الياهل يحس باحساس امـه .. 

ماقدرت تخليه عندها وهو يصيح 

شالته ودخلت الغرفه القريبه وقفلت الباب .. 

هدت روحها شوي وقعدت على الكرسي الهزاز 

غصب عليها نزلت دموعها ،، 

الشيطان لعب بمخها وفكرت ان خالد يخونها مع السكرتيره او ... 

صاحت وزاد صياح فيصل .. 

سكتت شوي مسحت دموعها وهو لين الحين يصيح .. 

قرت عليه ومسحت على راسه .. 

سكت وفتح عيونه ،، قعد يطالعها، يتعرف على ملامحها .. 

غلا تظحك له وهو يبتسم ويرد مبسمه يحزن .. 

غلا : لااا ، لا حبيبي اظحـك ،، عشان ماما ، يلاا حبيبــــــــي .. 

غلا تدق خدوده باصابعها عشان يظحك .. 

اخيراً ظحك بس كان يبي ينام 

شالته غلا وقعدت تدور فيه ليييين نام بيدها .. 

فتحت باب الدار ولقت خالد واقف عند الباب 

ماقالت ولا كلمه 

خالد : غلا شفيج ؟؟ 

غلا : مافيني شي ، فيصل كان يصيح 

خالد : هو يصيح انتي ليش تصيحين بعد!

غلا : ماصحت .. 

خالد : بلا كاهي دموعج .. 

غلا : مافيني شي .. 

دخلت الدار وحطت فيصل بسريره ،، طلعت من الدار بتنزل تجيب سعد .. 

خالد : غلا سمعينييييييييييييي 

غلا : لااسمعك ولاتسمعني خالد ، بعد ماتتصرف كلمنييييييي 

خالد فتح عيونه على كلام غلا ! ليش انا شسويت والله مالي ذنب 

رفعت سعد بشوووويش من سريره وردت نزلته .. 

ألم فظيييييييييييييييع فبطـنها .. 

مسكت بطنها وهي على الكرسي وججها مبينه عليه علامات التعب 

الخدامه : What's Rong Madam! 

غلا : Nothing take sad to Mr.Khalid I cant stand Up

الخدامه : Ok madam

الخدامه شالته وركبت الدرج وصلت للصاله الفوقيه وخالد متمدد على السوفا 

دخلت سعد الغرفه وخالد يطالعها بنص عين .. 

الخدامه : Mr.Khalid Madam gala is very tired Down stairs She cant stand
Up 

خالد وقف على حيله : وشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟

ركض بسرعه على الدرج .. 

لف يمين يسار وصرخ : غلاااااااااااااا؟؟؟ 

غلا تسمعه بالدار ماتبي ترد .. 

شى شوي وشاف الباب مردود فتحه ودخل ركض لعندها وقعد على الارض عند رجلها .. 

خالد : شفيج غلا؟؟؟ شيعورج ؟؟ 

غلا تشيل يدها من تحت يده : مافيني شي 

خالد : الخدامه تقول ماتقدرين توقفين 

غلا : كنت تعبانه شوي والحين احسن

خالد : خليني اوديج المستشفى ،، الله يخليج

غلا : لو تعبانه بروح ، مشكور .. 

وطلعت تنام 

خالد مب مصدق اللي صار ،، " أكيد أحلم !! " ..,

----------


## العبرات الدامية

قام خالد ثاني يوم الصبح وهو موصل حده .. 

ولا حتى قوم غلا ..

تسبح ولبس ملابسه وطلع من البيت راح الشغل 

ماتريق ولا كل شي على لحم بطنه .. 

وصل لشغله وهو يمشي بكل عصبيه يتهاوش مع ذبان وجهه .. 

وصل لمكتبه ووقف ،، جتف يده ورفع خشمه ويكلمها .. 

خالد : آخرتها معااج !

السكرتيره : صباح الخير أستاز خالد .. 

خالد رضخ بيده على المكتب : لاتجييييييييييبين اسمي على لسانج ومن اليوم ، الا من هالساعه 

مابيج جدام وجهيييي ، شيلي اغراضج والله معاااااااج 

السكرتيره : لييش استاز شز صاير

خالد : من غير نقاش لما يجيج امر مني تنفذينه ، يلا مع السلاااامه 

وبيتي ان دقيتي عليه ولا على الجوال وررررربي لاانهيج من العالم 

السكرتيره تخرعت شاللي سوته وصله لهالحد 

مثور جنه بركان معصب وموصل حده 

شالت اغراضها من المكتب وهي تصيح وطلعت .. 

خالد ماعرف يشتغل ولايسوي شي .. 

غلا فالبيت جاتها رفيجتها على الضحـى .. 


عاليه : غلوي والله انتي ظلمتيه شدعوى خاينج مره وحده ، حرام عليج 

اذا انتي تقولين حتى ربعه مايشوفهم مثل قبل ولا يطلع وايد ، متى زين!

غلا : اففففف مادري علوي انا حارتني قاهرتني تخيلي يوم اتصله وهو فالبحرين 

ردت على موبايله ،، موباااااااايله!!! علوي بموووووووووت 

طاحت على الكرسي تصيح 

عاليه : لاتسويييين جذي غلوي السالفه ماتستاهل دموعج ، مافي شي كبير ياغلا ياعمري 


روحي اتصلي فيه الحين وسوي روحج بس تسألين عنه 

غلا : ليش؟ نايمه وانا زعلانه .. 

عاليه : حرام عليج الرجال طيب حيل وياج حرام علييج غلوي والله انج حيوانه 

غلا : اوهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 

عاليه : ويعه زين وووووويعه ، غلوي من صجي انتي ظالمته صدقينييييييي 

غلا : اففف ، مادري غلوي مادري !! . . . 

بعد ماقعدت معاها وطلعت عنها .. 

وصل خالد للبيت .. 

دخل والجو مكهرب قعد على الكرسي .. 

خالد : شلونج اليوم!!

غلا : زينه 

خالد : عيالي وين ! 

غلا : سعد نايم .. 

خالد : وفيصل؟

غلا : قاعد .. 

خالد : بروح له .. 

قام خالد ووقفت غلا مسكته من يده .. 

خالد كان ينطر هالموقف من زماان

خالد : غلاا حرااااااااااااااااااام عليج ، وربي مابيبي وبينها شي 

غلا : شتبي فيك هييي 

خالد : كلبه ، طردتها والله طردتها ، مالها مكان عندي ، صدقيني غلا .. انتي ام فيصل شلون يجي فبالج 

انتي ااشوف غيرج؟؟ 

غلا نزلت راسها : لاني احبك حرتني 

خالد : خلاص مابيج تقولين شي ، انسي كل اللي صاار 

غلا : انشالله 

خالد : زين يقولون في حلاوه للصلحه ،، وينها حلاوة صلحتنا 

غلا : ههههه داخل 

خالد : وين 

راحت غلا وجابت فيصل .. 

خالد شاله من عندها ولمممه بقوووو ،، 
رفعه وطاح مهاده .. 

باس راسه : يااااااخلف هلي انت ، محلو الكلب شهالخدووود 

غلا : ههههه عافيه عافيه

خالد : أي والله هاا!! (يطالعه) بس طالع حلو على ابوه 

غلا : ههههههههههه أي والله
يــوم التخــرج

عمر وجاسم كانو يتكشخون

عمر : جسوم بخاطري اشوف شكلي 

جاسم بلع ريجه : مب طبيعي ، تجنن عمور 

عمر : اييه الله كريم 

قعد جاسم يكشخ عمر ويمشط له شعره 

عمر : 

ولوهو في حسن يوسف
كسف بالنور نور ضياه
واختمـــها
عسى ربٍ بلاني بـه
يقوينـــــــــــي

جاسم : آميين ويفكك وتنساها .. 


عمر : هـــــه 

حلفت بنور عيني لو يطول البعد انا مانساه
انا وشلون ابيع اللي من العرضان
شاريني؟ 

جاسم : شالسالفه اسألك ترد باغنيه ، عمور جد انساها وفك قلبك من طاريها ، تتعب عمرك على ولاشي!

اللي تحبها راحت منك صارت لغييرك افهمممم 

عمر :

تصبر ياخفوقٍ صار داه اليوم وسط رداه
على رجو أن رب العرش 
يدنيهم ويدنيني


جاسم يهز راسه : الله يهداك بس .


عمر : يهدى الجمييع انشالله ، ماقلت لي وتاليتها وياك انت وهالغاليه؟؟

جاسم : لا خلاص انشالله قريب حتفرحوا فينا

عمر : صج والله!!

----------


## العبرات الدامية

جاسم : هاهاهاي 

عمر : ماينخاف الا من الساكت يالهيس

جاسم : هههههه اعجبك 

عمر : هههههه مبروك مقدمآ حبيب قلبـي 

جاسم : يبارك فحياتك انشالله 

عمر : خلصني الله يخليك مب شعر ذيه اللي من مساعه تمشطه خلاص لو هو شعر نعيه خلص

جاسم : ههههه شحقه تشبه روحك بالنعيه قلت التشابيه

عمر : شسوي شبيهتي هههه 

جاسم : ههههه 



غلا و خالد كانوا بالفندق وصلوا من يومين 

خالد : اااخ كسرتينا بهالسوق الله يسامحج 

غلا :هههه والله هاي كان شرطي 

خالد : يبييي لج ضرب ههههههه 

غلا : لا والله 

خالد : يالله يا إمرأه خلصي لبس خنروح 

غلا : شلبس خالد 

خالد : دفتج زينه 

غلا : لا والله دفه بامريكا 

خالد : لا فالمريخ ، أي بامريكا 

غلا : شكلها جذي 

كشخت غلا من تحت العباه بتنوره تايجر وبلوزه سودا وكشخت بخاتم شاريه خالد والساعه 

لبست عباتها وخلصت 

خالد لبس بدله رسميه جاكيت اسود والبلوزه بيضا 

غلا : ياسلام ، يالله خل تعشقك امريكيه 

خالد : أيه وان زعلتي اقول لها تراها من الارهابيين 

غلا : افا تبيعني عشانها ، الله يسامحك 

خالد : اخسي والله انا ، قلبي غلا لحقيييه 

غلا : هههههه خالد لاتقول جذي الله يخليك

خالد : شسوي احبج ! 

غلا سكتت ماقالت شي 

بعدها 

غلا : خالد!

خالد : عيونـه 

غلا : عمر يدري ان احنا هني؟ 

خالد : لا مفاجأه . 

غلا نزلت راسها : بس شلون بيشوفنا؟

خالد :ها؟؟ ، يالله مافكرت فيها ..(قعد على الكرسي) ، غلا ليش ذكرتيني ، تصدقين ماشتهي اروح 

غلا : شدعووى خالد والله ماقصدت 

خالد : لا مب منج ، اصلآ السالفه لو ماذكرتيني انا بذكرها ، بس من اذكر سالفته 

يظييق صــدري واحس . شاقول ياربي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

غلا : ماعليه ياعمري احنا شنقدر نسوي ، اللي صار صار ! بس . انا سمعت في علاج للعمى

خالد : الله كريم 

غلا ابتسمت له وراحت تكمل اخررر لبسها 

خالد مب قادر يروح علامات الحزن من ملامحه 

غلا لمت شعرها ولبست شيلتها ، خذت شنطتها وطلعوا من الفندق 

خذوا السياره اللي اجرها خالد وقالوا للسواق يوصلهم 

وبعد الحفله بياخذون عمر معاهم عشان يردون قطـــــــر 

وصلوا للجامعه والشباب كانوا يلبسون روب التخرج والكبابييس

عمر : الله والله شعور حلو ياريتني مفتح بخاطري اشوفكم 

جاسم : حلايا هالشيف شتشوف فينا نلوع الجبد 

عمر : جسوم قلبي فيه شي احس حد هنييييي تكفى طالع 

جاسم : محد هنيي صدقني 

عمر : اخ شفيك ياقلبي لاتجذب على روحك بعد ، بســك 

قعدوا الشباب على الكراسي المخصصه لهم 

وخالد وغلا بعد 

جاسم انتبه على خالد بس ماعرفه عدل لانه متغير بالبدله ماركز عليه عدل 

الحفل كان طويل فالبدايه شوي 

وبعدها بدت مراسم التخرج 

يقرون الاسامي ويسلمون الشهادات

خالد و غلا كانوا بالصف الثالث .. 

الحفله كانوا مسوينها بره الجامعه لان عددهم كان كبير .. 

غلا كانت فرحانه لولد عمها 

وحزينه على حالته 

ياريتك تفهم اني ماعدت حبيبتك ياااريت 

عمر كان فباله الف سؤال عن غلا ! 

انا تخرجت تدرين عني ولا نسيتني من كل قلبـج .؟ 

معقوله يضيع الحب وامانينا تصير اوهام ؟ 

هاي اللي كان يدور فباله 

جا دور اسم عمر وخالد فز يمسكه 

خالد اشر لجاسم انه يسكت

عمر مانتبه من مسكه .. 

سلموه الشهاده وسلم ،، نزل من على المنصه ولمه خالد و كل وريد بجسمه متفـجر شوق لاخوه .. 

عمر : خالد؟؟ 

خالد خانقته العبره : أي خاالد ياطوايف هلي ، ،سامحني يالغلي سامحني 

عمر يوخر عن حضنه ودموعه طايحه من عينه بس مب مبينه من النظاره .. 

عمر : لا ياخوي لاتقول جذي (يبي يحب يده بس خالد يسحبها ، لمه عمر بقو وصاح ) 

خالد : لاتسوي بروحك جذي حبيبي ياعمر ، الله يخلييك 

عمر: وينكم عني !

خالد : احنا هني حبيبي، عمير يأشرون لك لازم تقعد الحين 

عمر : لاتروح خالد 

خالد : انشالله حبيبي انا جاي لك شلون اروح؟

عمر ماقال شي وقعده خالد على الكرسـي .. 

الشباب كلهم باركوا لبعض وبعدها وقفوا وفروا الكبابيس 

وابتدى التبووس والتلممم من بينهم .. 

عمر : جسوم ودني حق خاالد 

جاسم : انشالله تعال

مسكه جاسم ووقف يوم شاف غلا ماعرفها ، رفع حاجب .. 

ابتسم وتخرع يوم شاف خالد .. عرف انها مرته 

جاسم ( شهالحظوظ ، والله صاج عمور وين تنسي ؟ ) .. 

خالد : مرحبا بالشيووووخ 

جاسم : هههههه هلا والله .. 

سلم جاسم على خالد وغلا وبعدها خلاهم 

طبعآ قعد يتربص احسن الفرص ويكلم غاليه ويخطفها من بين رفيجاتها 

جاسم : الف مبروك

غاليه : يبارك فيك ، مبروك عليك وعلى عمر .. 

جاسم : يبارك فحياتج ، ها متى ؟

غاليه : صبررر جاسم ، مو الحين نرد الديره ويصير خير

جاسم : يصير خير 

غاليه : تقدر تقول 

جاسم : مافهمتج 

غاليه : شوف جاسم انا عندي شرط ان قدرت كان بها وان ماقدرت كل منا فدرب .. 

جاسم : شنو الشرط؟ 

غاليه : شوف انا شرطي واحد ياانا ياعمر .. ااذا تبيني تنساه خله لهله وعده واحد من ابعد ربعك .. 

جاسم انصدم : عمر؟؟؟ حرام عليج ، هذا اخووووي 

غاليه : خلاص عيل انساني .. 

جاسم : قعدي مكانـج 

غاليه : شتبي خل رفيجك ينفعك 

جاسم : لاتقولين جذي ، خلاص احنا لما نرد قطر اكيد بيلهى عني مع هله 

غاليه : بس مرده بيرد لك ، انا مابيك ترافجه وهذا شرطي ، فكر فيه وقولي ،، عن أذنك .. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

خلته غاليه وراحت لصديقاتها .. 



غاليه : نفذت الوعـــــــد ياريما ، والولد شبه موافق 

ريما : صصصصج ،، يعني برتاح بعرف ان قلبه بيحترق 

غاليه : ههههه طبعآآآآآ ،، مو هو اللي يطنش ريما 

ريما رفعت حاجب جنها منتصره بحرب .. 

و عمر للي ماكان يدري عن ولاشي باللي بينهل عليه فالايام الجايه .. 

كان بغمــــــرة افراحه مع اخوه وبنت عمـه ..


عمر : مشتااااق للدوحه برد لها ، رجعوني باجر .. 

خالد : هههه انشالله .. من هالعين قبل هالعين 

عمر : والله من صجي ابي ارجع خلاص اففف الحين صج عرفت ان احنا بنعمــه .. 

خالد : حمدلله ، يلا ياعمير احنا بنرد الفندق هني شكلهم بيسوون حفله مادري شهالعفسه

عمر : خيااااااس بيسوون حفلة رقص وطفاس ، برد وياكم واللللله لي مكان؟ 

خالد : افا عليييييك عيوني وين راحت انا؟ 

عمر : مااتقصر خلاص بس ودني اسلم على ربعي .. 

خالد : انشالله ،، غلا تنتظرين هني ولاتجين ويانا؟؟

غلا : لافشله اروح بنتظر .. 

خالد : خلاص عيل مانتأخر لاتروحين مكان بروحج .. 

غلا : انشالله .. 

مشى خالد وهو ماسك عمر ووصله عند ربعه .. 

سلم عليه وعاتبوه .. 

تامر : انا قلت انت بتغني لنا اليوووووم ، وين راااااايح؟؟

عمر : لا خلااااص من بعد هاليوم مافي اغاني 

تامر : لييش يبا؟

عمر : هههه جذي ، يالله نشووفكم على خيير ياشباب .. 

تامر : لا والله بنزعل علييييييك ، ودااعيه .. 

عمر : لالالا الله يخلييك

تامر : عاد انا حلفت 

عمر يلف على خالد .. 

خالد : لاترد ربعك ،، خلك وياهم وانا شوي وبرد لك .. 

عمر : خلاص ، بس لاتتأخر .. 

خالد : لاتحاتي .. 

قعد عمر معاهم شوي .. 

تامر : يلا عاد بتنشف ريجنا غـن .. 

عمر : انشالله ،،، ( سكت شوي ) .. 

ووو .. 

لي بنت عمٍ 
ماوطت درب الادناس
مادَنِست يوم النسا
يَدنسنِ
ضربتها وانا احسب الضرب
نومـاس
طلقتها يوم اخفت العقل منـي
لو ينشكي حب على الذيب سرحان
يسرح مع الطليان ولا يجفلني
لو ينشكي حبي على الطير 
ماطــار ...


كلهم سكتوا لان الخبر بان مرت اخوه بنت عمه الوحيده انتشـر من وصلت 

لان السؤال عنها ماوقف .. 

البنات والشباب كلهم صارو يسألون من ذي .. 

لانها الوحيده اللي بالعبايه والوحيده الحلوه :P خخخخخ 


خلص عمر وقام من وسط هالصمت بصمت .. 

قام ووقف على حيله مشى شوي وجاسم راح بعييد عنـه .. 

مانتبهت له الا غلا 

التفت تدور خالد ماحصلته 

غلا (ياربي شلون بمسكه الحين والله فشله ، عييب وينه خالد بعد وين راح) 

عمر يمشي ويتخرطف .. 

غلا جدمت وراحت له والعيون كلهاا عليها وعلى عمر .. 

غلا : عمــر ..! 

عمر مثل كل مره كل مايسمع اسمه على لسانها قلبه يعوره من اول مانطقته .. 

عمر : هـ هلا غلا ! 

غلا : حاسب شوي شوي 

عمر : انشالله .. 

غلا : ماتدري وين خالد ؟؟ 

عمر : لا والله قال بيروح وبيرد لي ماجاج؟

غلا : بلا بس بعد انا قالي بيروح وبيرد 

عمر صخ وماعلق ... 

عمر : شلونــج غـلا؟

غلا شكثر تخاف من هالسؤال ماتقدر : انا طيبه 

عمر : عيال اخوي حلوين !

غلا ابتسمت : على ابوهم 


تامر وهو مار على عمر : أي ياشيخ من قدُُك

عمر : هههه 

غلا ابتسمت ونزلت عيونها وهم يتكلمون .. 

غلا : الله يهداه خالد نبي نطلع من هني

عمر : زهقناج يابنت عمي ، حقج علي

غلا : لالالالا مب عن جذي بس المكان كله رجال ، وانا شكلي غلط بينهم هههه 

عمر : افااا مايوحشج الغلط يابنت عمي 

غلا سكتت ، استحت من كلامه ..

----------


## العبرات الدامية

نست كل شي نست الدنيا وكل شي صاير 

حست انها رجعت بنت عاديه لا متزوجه ولا وراها عيال وبيت وريل

توها تحب عمر .. بس رفعت عينها ، لفت وشافت خالد جاي 

حست انها تبي تروح بعيد عنهم كلهمــــــ 

بعيد عن كل هالناس تروح لمكان تطلع فيه كل المشاعر اللي كابتتها داخل صدرها .. 

تحس الظييق ساكن صدرها من صغرتها وفي يوم بيجي لازم تطلعه وماتخليه اكثر

تعبـانه وماتعرف شتسوي .. 

ماتعرف تكلم من والا تشرح لمن ولا تعلم من 

بين كل هالأفكار واللي يجي على بالها طيف عمها مر عليها وارتوى قلبها 

حسته معاهم لفت يمين يسار جنها تدور حد 

خالد انتبه لها وهو يشرب العصير : من تدورين ؟؟ 

غلا : ها لا ولاشي .. 

رجع يكمل .. 

خالد : يالله عمير ماتبي تمشي تعبنا واحنا واقفين 

عمر : بلا يلا .. 

طلعوا من الجامعه وغلا فواادي ثاني . .. 

طلعوا من الجامعه وعمر سمع ريما تقوله By عمر .. 

مارد عمر .. وطلعوا من الجامعه وهو فباله احلى ذكريات لسنه عاشها بعيد عن هله 

وصلوا لشقة عمر وخالد ماخلاه يتم بالشقه بروحه 

وهو وغلا شالوا كل اغراضه عشان يشحنونها .. 

وعمر كان قاعد بالصاله .. 

غلا فصخت عباتها وشيلتها .. 

وقعدت تشيل وتحط بالاغراض هي وخالد .. 


عمر : 1 2 3 خالد ياحياتي 

خالد : ههههههههه شايفني بالملعب انا

عمر : ههههههههههه 

عمر : 

المشاعر في غيابك
ذاب فيها كل صوت
والليالي من عذابك
عذبت فيني السكوت
صرت خايف لاتجيني
لحظه يذبل فيها قلبي
وكل اوراقي تموت

ماهو بس انا حبيـبــــــــي
الاماكن كلها
مشتاقه 
لك .. 


غلا كانت توها بتشيل الكتب المحطوطه و هدتهم .. 

تدري ان اللي يقوله لها 

خالد اللي طلع من الدار وشافهم !

تدرون شسوى!












مب قايله .. 





انتظروني

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسلمين خيتو على القصة الروعه 
بالنتظار التكلمة لا تتاخري علينا
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## العبرات الدامية

وهذا انا رجعت لكم وعظم لكم الأجر بمصاب أبي عبدالله الحسين



خالد اللي طلع من الدار وشاااااااافهم !!

خالد فتح عيونه : شفيج غلا؟؟

غلا : ها،، لالا ولاشي .. يدي عورتني من الشيل .. 

عمر كان يبتسم وهو يلف براسه يمين ويسار .. 

خالد : خلاص قعدي لاتسوين شي 

غلا : لا ماعليك ، عادي ماتعورني وايد 

خالد : قعدي غلا 

غلا ماسمعت كلامه : مابي خالد 

خالد مسكها من يدها : بتقعدين 

وقعدها بقوه على الكرسي 

وبدون ماتدري ليش وشالسبب صاحت .. 

خالد اللي عصب من الموقف كمل على اغراض عمر وحذفها بالشنط .. 

عمر : آسـف غـلا ،، ماقصـدت .. 

عمر مايسمع غير صوت صياحها الوااطي 

عمر : عشان خالد لاتصيحين ،، مالي شان ادري ، بس حرام هو يزعل بسبتي ، من انا عشان ازعله.. 

خلاص غلا .. 

غلا انقهرت من قلب ( شفيه مايحس كم مره اقوله لايكلمني لايقولي شي ، يعيد ويزيد فالكلام الحلو؟؟ بستخف)

خالد (( سامحتكم الف مره وقلت صغار وماستوعبوا شاللي صار ، لكنها مصخت حييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل 

جدام عيوني ويتغازلون اخوي وجدامي يسويها بغيايبي شيصير عيل ؟؟ )) 

قعد خالد على السرير وجنه منهار : افففف شقاعد افكر فيه ، اشك فيها يعني؟؟ 

(( شسوي؟ اهاوشها؟ حرام والله ماقدر كل ماشوفها اذكر عمي ومرته وينكسر خاطري ، 

بس انا ماقدر اشوف اللي يصير وماسوي شي ، افففففففففففففف والله بستخف بسبتها ياناااااااااس)) 

دخلت عليه غلا وقعدت عند حد الكرسي على الارض .. 

غلا والدموع تارسه عيونها : خاالد !

خالد لف وجهه الصوب الثاني .. 

غلا : تكفى خالد لاتسوي فيني جذي كلمنييييييي 

خالد بعد مايرد عليها

غلا حطت يدها على ركبته : خالد حبيبـــــــــي ، كلمني ، الله يخليييك

خالد وقف عنها وهو كاظم غيضه عنها لآخر درجه : عاد فيها حبيبي ياغلا؟؟؟ خلاص جهزي نفسج نرد الدوحه باجر .. 

غلا : خالد واللي يسلمك لاتفهمنييي غلط خلني ادافع عن نفسيييييي

خالد : شتقولين غلا ، شبتقولين؟؟ شفت كل شي . ياريتج قلتي لي وماخليتيني انصدم وامووت باللي شفته

غلا : لاا خاااااااالد لاتفكر جذي مستحييل اسويها انا ، خاااااالد الله يخلييييييك .. 

خالد : كلممممممه وحده ياغلا ،، جهزي نفسسسج وخلاااااااااااااااااااص

غلا صرخت وسمعها عمر : حرام علييك اللي تسويه اسمعني على الاقل 

خالد يحط يدها على حلجها ،، غلا فتحت عينها توقعت بيمد يده عليها : قصري حسج .. 

وطلع عنها .. 

غلا قعدت تصيييييييح بروحها فالدار ماتبي تطلع ان طلعت بتجرم فعمـر 

شسوى شسووووووووووووووووووووى ذيييه افففففففف 

قعدت شوي وبعدها طلعت 

غلا :عاجبك اللي صار الحين؟ ارتحت؟ 

عمر : لاتقولين لي جذي انا ماكنت اقصد اللي صار انتي تعرفيني اني ماقصد ، بس اللي فيني اكبر مني 

انا شسوي ، مب ذنبي ، ماكنت قاصد شي ، اعتبروني اكلم نفسي ، عمي واستخف ، بس لايصير شي بينكم 

غلا : وين قاعديين احنا عشان نطنشك ونسوي اللي تقول عليه ، عمر حط عقلك براسك وافهم خلااص عاد 

عمر : انشالله 

دخلت غلا ورقعت الباب وراها .. 

عمر فصخ نظارته ومسح ويهه بيده 
( انا شسويت خلااص،متى قلبي بيفهم انها مب لي خلاااااص، خلني اشوف طريقي بروحي بدون غلا...!
امشي بروحي بدون غلا؟؟ معقوله؟ انسى غلا فيوم؟ انزين شلون! ماقدر؟ كاني سافرت وسويت روحي اقدر انساها بس ماقدرت .. 
ياربي لين متى بتم على هالحاااال ، خلاااص شبقى فيني بعد ) 

انقطعت كل أفكار عمر وتخيلاته بصوت خالد .. 

خالد : حجزت لنا باجر على الساعه ثمان .. 

عمر : اوكيـه .. 

خالد : ناقصك شي؟

عمر : لاا

خالد : انا بدخل انام .. 

عمر : تصبح على خير .. 

دخل خالد ولقى غلا لين الحين بملابسها وشكلها خلااص مابقت فيها اعصاب وعيونها مجفنه من الصياح .. 

غلا : خالـد .. 

خالد وهو يفصخ ساعته : نعم؟

غلا : لين الحين زعلان علي .. 

خالد يبتسم لها وهو يبدل ملابسه : لا والله ، ليش ازعل ، مرتي سوت شي يزعل؟؟ 

غلا : خالد اسمعني الله يخليك .. 

خالد : مابي اسمع شي غلا تكفييين خليني 

غلا : شلون اخليك خالد؟؟ تنام وانت زعلان علي مابي ، الله يخليك بس اسمعني 

خالد : خلااص غلا مابي اسمع شي ولاابي اتكلم راسي مصدددع ولافيني حييل 

انسدح خالد بالسرير وخش روحه باللحاف .. 

(( يلعن ابوه هالشوق اللي فيني ، شسوي بروحي ، طالع ومابي ارد شلون جيت لهني؟؟؟ )) 

خالد : اصلآ انا ماكنت برد لهالبيت ، ولاتسألين شاللي ردني ، سألي نفسج ليش طلعت منج هالحركه 

ولما تلاقين الجواب يابنت عمي ، انا اللي بكون انطر اسمعها منج ، ومابي اسمع مبررات ابي اسمع سبب 

خلاج تسوينها ، اذا كنت مقصر فشي قولي لي.. 

غلا : ماقصرت فشي صدقني ياخالد ، بـــس 

خالد : من غير بس غلا ، يمكن انا ماستاهلج فيوم ، تصبحين على خير .. 

ونام خالد .. 

وغلا منصدمه من كل اللي صارر .. 

طلعت لقت عمر نايم بالصاله على الارض .. 

(( من طلع له الاشيا؟؟ من فرشهم له؟ شلون نام ذي بعد؟؟؟ ))

----------


## العبرات الدامية

.* اليوم الثاني *. 

غلا قامت الصبح قبلهم كلهم .. 

ولقت خالد شكله قايم من نومته وراد نايم .. 

الطفايه مليانه زقاير وكوب القهوه فيه دفا بجوفه لين الحين .. 

استغربت !! 

يعني خالد توه نايم .. 

طلعت للصاله شافت عمر غرقان فالنوم وشكله تعبان حيييل .. 

رجعت لخالد .. 

لقته نايم ومقفل بحواجبه .. 

شعره الطولان طايح على جبينه .. 

خالد ماكان نايم ، ولا نام ، ولا ذاقت جفونه طعم النوم .. 

غلا تسندت على السرير وقربت منه .. 

كلمته بصوت واطي مثل مايراضون اليهال وهي تشيل خصل الشعر من على جبينه .. 

غلا : انت ظلمتني ياخالد ، ومادري ليش ماتبي تسمعني ،، اذا كنت حاط فبالك 

ان في شي بيني وبين اخوك بتكون أكبر غلطان .. 

وانت خذت القرار بينك وبين نفسك من دون ماتقولي ولا تفهم اللي صار .. 

فسرت اللي صار بكيفك ، على ظنك الغلطان وفكرته الصح .. 

مستحيل ياخالد اني فيوم اشوف واحد غيرك بعيوني ولا حتى بأفكاري .. 

حد يبيع الذهب ياخالد؟؟ وانت ولد عمي شلون تجي فبالك هالافكار .. ! 

انا ماعرفت ولاشي من هالدنيا ولا فهمت منها شي الا معاك .. 

ماعرفت طعم الحب الصجي الا وياك .. 

(تمسك يده اللي قابضها وهو مغمض عينه ) .. 

شلون يطاوعك قلبك يابوفيصل وتسوي فيني جذي؟ 

خالد : شلون طاوعج قلبج وسويتي اللي سويتيه .. 

غلا ابتسمت : انا ماسويت شي ياعمري ، هو اللي سوى ، وانا ماعبره بكلمه .. 
تدري ليش؟

خالد : ......... 

غلا : لان مستحيل فيوم حركاته ولا تصرفاته تعني لي شي .. 

خالد : بس كبيره ياغلا ، كبيييره .. 

غلا : انا قلت لك اللي عندي ياخالد ، وانت افهم كلامي .. وماظني بتظلمني مره ثانيه .. 

خالد : ..... 

غلا : ماتبي تكلمني يعني ...؟ 

خالد قام ودخل الحمام ووجهه معتفس .. 

دخل الحمام وغسل وجهه بالماي البارد .. 

رفع وجهه وطالع المنظره .. 

( معقوله عمر يسوي جذي؟ يتحرش بمرتي؟؟ لالا اعوذ بالله 

اخوي مايسويها ، مرت اخوه وبنت عمه .. لا عمر وين يشوف عشان يسوي ....... 

انا شاقول ،، افاا والله اتشمت باخوي ، ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب شصار فيني

خلااص ماقدر افكرررر بعد ابي ارتااااااااااااح ) .. 

طلع من الحمام ولقى غلا فآخر الدار ماعطته ظهرها بس شكلها في شي يعورها .. 

خالد : فيج شي؟؟ 
غلا انتبهت له : ها لالا ولاشي .. 

خالد : اكيد؟

غلا : اي؟

خالد : انا بنزل اجيب لنا ريوق اكله مخلص 

غلا : انزل وياك ؟؟ 

خالد : لا ماني متاخر شوي وبرد .. 

غلا : اوكي.. 

خالد لبس بنطلون بيج وهاي نك عنابي .. 

ماله نفس يسوي اي شي .. لف يمين يسار فتح الادرج .. 

خالد : وين زقايري؟؟؟ (وهو يدور) ياللللللللللللللللللله 

غلا : خالد شفيك ، مو قلت بتخلي هالدخان عنك 

خالد : مووو وقته ياغلااا ، شفتيهم ولا؟

غلا طنقرت عليه : خلصتهم امس انت 

خالد : وليييين ، يلا انا بنزل ، تبين شي 

غلا : مشكور 

خالد : مع السلامه .. 
وطلع من الدار .. 

مابقى من خالد عند غلا غير طيفه اللي غمضت عيونها عليه 

وريحة عطره اللي سكنت بهوى الدار كلـه وصارت تتنفسه .. 

غلا دموعها صارت تسبق الثانيه على خدها 

غلا ( والله مالي ذنب والله ، ماسويت شي ليش يعاملني جذذذذذي ليييش ؟ ) 


قامت غلا وهي تحس العوار اللي فبطنها يقوى ويرجع يخف 

تنرفزت منه " كلش مب وقت العوار الحييين اففففففف " 

طلعت تدور شي تاكله قبل البندول مالقت .. 

قالت بتنطر خالد لين يجيب لهم الاكل .. لكن شبتسوي طول ماهي تنتظره 

لازم تلهي روحها .. 

شالت ملابس خالد والعفسه اللي عفسها .. 

نظفت غرفتهم 

وطلعت للصاله ماكانت معتفسه عشان تترتب 

والالم اللي فيها رضخها على الكرسي 

ماتقدر تمسك نفسها بتمووووووووووت .. 

ياربي شفيني ، شصاير

عمر وعى على طقة ريل غلا بفراشه 

عمر : مــن ؟ 

غلا : غلا 

عمر : صباح الخير ، شصاير؟ 

غلا : لا ولاشي ،، خالد نزل يجيب الريوق والحين بيرجع .. 

عمر : اي زين .. 

انتظرو شوي وعمر قام راح الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه) .. 

وخالد دخل .. 

حط اكياس الاكل وقعد عند غلا .. 

خالد : غلا سمعي

غلا رجعت خصله ورى اذنها : شنوو؟؟ 

خالد : في 2 عند الباب يبون عمر ! 

عمر فتحت عيونها : شنو؟ بنات!

خالد : وحده منهم تقول تبي تودعه والثانيه تقول احنا زميلاته بالجامعه .. 

غلا : بل، روح قول له عيل 

خالد : من صجج ، بطلع اقول لهم انه مب موجود . 

غلا : اوكي!!! 

طلع خالد وقال لهم انه مب موجود .. 

ريمـا : متى بيرد؟

خالد : والله براحته كلٍ مسؤول عن نفسه (وهو يبتسم) 

ريما : انت شتقرب له ؟ شكلك عمه ولا شي جذي

خالد : حسني ملافظج الشيخه مايقولون شي جذي للكبار اوكيه ، مع السلامه 

غاليه : لووووووووووووووووووووووو سمحت!!!

خالد : نعمممم؟؟ 

غاليه : جاسم معاه ولا؟ 

خالد (والله قواة عين تسألون عن الصبيان) : مادري ، مع السلامه 

وسكره فويهم .. 

غلا كانت جايه صوب الباب وهو داخل للشقه .. 

خالد حس اول مره يشوف غلا .. 

يطالعها وينزل عينه ، يرجع يرفعها ، يبي يقعد يطالعها بس زعلااان 

غلا عرفته 

شكله يجنننننننن مستحي ويبي يرفع عينه 

غلا : هاا راحو؟؟ 

خالد يحك قفاه : نعم؟ 

غلا : ر ا حـ و؟ 

خالد : اي راحو 

غلا : انزين تعال تريق 

خالد : يـلا .. 

قعدوا تريقوا ومافي أي حوار بينهم .. 

اللهم عطني هاي شنو هاي .. وبس 

تريقوا وخلصوا و كل منهم تم بروحه 

عمر يسمع التلفزيون 

وخالد فالبلكونه يدخن والهوا يهف عليه .. 

وغلا شالت اكلهم ودخلت المطبخ .. انخشت عشان لايشوفها خالد 

وخذت البندول .. خف عليها العوار وقدرت تكمل يومها بشكل طبيعي .. 

لما وصلوا للمطار السلامات على عمر ماوقفت .. 

كل شوي موقفه حد من ربعه يسلم ويمشي .. 

عمر كان لابس اسود وابيض .. وخالد اسود واحمر وغلا بعد اسود واحمر .. 

" شسالفة الاسود لوول " 

المهم .. 

خالد راح يخلص الاجرائات وغلا قعدت على الكرسي وعمر مارضى الا يوقف مع خالد .. 

خالد : ياعمر روح اقعد انت انا بخلصكم 

عمر : مابي خالد ، خلاص خلني واقف 

خالد : لاتيبس راسك وروح 

عمر : مابي مااااابي

خالد : وليييييين 

غلا لفت يمينها لقت المطار مافيه ناس وايد .. 

طالعت بعيونها للسيد اللي جدامها .. 

شافت خالد 

من نظراتها له مبين الحب اللي هم غرقانين فيه .. 

خالد من غير مايدري شاللي جاه لف وشافها .. 

غلا ابتسمت بس هو تم يطالعها .. 

غلا ماتبي تفكر شاللي وقف مبسم خالد عن ظحكته الحلوه .. 

لانها تدري بالتفكير راح تهل دموعها .. 

بعدها بشوي جوها خالد و عمر مخلصين كل شي .. 

غلا : في شي بعد ؟؟ 

خالد : لا خلصنا (يطالع ساعته) عندنا ربع ساعه ، تبون سوقهم ؟؟ 

عمر : سوق الحره ههههه 

خالد ظحك بصوت مرتفع : هههههههه اي سوق الحره الامريكي 

عمر : عادي كيفكم .. 

خالد يطالع غلا بنظرات يدري انها تبي سوق الحره 

خالد : ها ام فيصل ! 

غلا استحت ونزلت راسها : شنو! 

خالد يلمها وهو يقربها منه : ماتبين السوق 

غلا : عادي ..

----------


## العبرات الدامية

خالد يطل بوجهها المحمممممممممر ..: شوي شوي 

غلا ظحكت ودموعها طارت 

خالد : يوهووووووووووووووووووووو 

غلا تمسحهم : لاتقول جذي 

خالد : دواج عندي صبري علييي 

غلا مشت عنهم وخالد احترررررررر من هالحركه 

تمشوا فسوق الحره وشروا اشيا لاهلهم وطبعآ لهم هههه 

بعدها ركبوا الطياره وكانت ركبتها صعبه شوي عليهم عشان عمر .. 

اظطروا انهم ينتظرون الناس كلها تركب وهم فالأخير عشان مايظيقون عليهم ..

بعد مرور 4 ساعات عليهم بالطياره .. 

عمر و خالد كانوا نايمين .. صحى خالد وعمر مب حاس بحد .. 

خالد وغلا كانوا بكرسيين جنب بعض .. 

عمر كان قاعد حذاه واحد خليجي كان معاه بالجامعه .. 

المهم ،،،صحى خالد وفتح عيونه شاف غلا 

بس مانتبهت له انه قام .. احلى فرصه له ، تم يطالعها وفجأه انتبهت له .. 

غلا : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

خالد وهو لين الحين فيه شويه من الزعله : ششايفه الذيب ياليلى؟ 

غلا رجعت كرسيها ومثله وانسدحت مثله : لين الحين شايل بخاطرك علي !

خالد : جذبت على روحي وقلت بقدر ، بس الغيره ذبحتني عليج 

غلا : يعني شنو كرهتني امس؟؟ 

خالد : انا اكرهج ! افا والله ، هذا الظن فيني ياام سّعود 

غلا : يعني؟؟ 

خالد : انا صج ظلمتج غلا ، بس لوانتي بمكاني سويتي اكثر من جذي 

غلا : شفت انك ظلمتني !! 

خالد : هو يتحرش فيج وايد؟؟

غلا : لالالا مايتحرش شدعوى ، بس انت تعرف خالد ، يعني اللي كان هو لين الحين متمسك فيه 

خالد اعتدل : اييه ، الله كريم .. 


وصلت طيارتهم بعد ساعات من الطيران لارض الدوحه .. 


عمر ماكان يبي يسكن لاعند اخوه ولا بيتهم العود .. 

تعود يعيش بروحه لكن محد رضى ،، فقرر انه يتم فالبيت العود .. 

غلا وخالد ردوا لبيتهم ولعيالهم .. 

وكل اللي صار ،، صار من كلام امس ، ومرت عليه الأيام .. 



.* بعد مرور شهـرين *. 

وجاهم رمضــــــــان .. 

"باركوا لهم بالشهر لوووول" 

فيصل و سعـد كبروا وصارو مثل الملائكه شحلاتهم ، مثل ما امهم وابوهم كبروا .. 

غلا نست سالفة دراستها وارتاحت لوضعها اللي هي فيـه .. 

كانو بالاسبوع الثاني لرمضان .. 

وخالد وغلا وعيالهم كانوا بايتين فالبيت العود 

من يوم الاربعـا .. 

خالد كان مستانس حيييييييل من وضعه الحيين ، مرتاح وعياله و مرته ينسونه كل عناه . 

يحب عياله واايد اي شي يشوفه يستحليه لهم .. 

قبل اذان المغرب غلا نزلت وهي لابسه جلابيه سوده فيها ازرق وفوشي .. 

وشايله سعد .. 

عمر كان قاعد ويا يدته .. ولطيفه بالمطبخ اللي من شوي غلا طلعت منه راحت تغير ملابسها .. 

دخلته غلا مره ثانيه تشوف خالتها 

غلا : يعطييج العافيه خالتـي

لطيفه : وي ياربي ، سعوودي هنيي 

غلا تظحك لها 

لطيفه خذت شوي من العسل اللي بالحلو وذوقته .. 

سعد صار يحط صبعه وراه يبي بعد

غلا : خاااالتي حرام عليييج الحين بينتفخ ازيد من الي هو فيه

لطيفه : زين له العسل ، صحه وعافيه .. 

حطت له شوي فصحن صغير وعطته غلا 

غلا : يااااااااربي .. 

طلعت غلا ولقت خالد جنه يدورها وشكله ميت رووع .. 

غلا : شفيــك خالد ؟ 

خالد : اففففففففف خرعتيني الخدامه قالت بوه 

غلا تظحك : وشوو ؟؟ 

خالد : شدراني ببوه انا تخرعت والله

غلا : امسك سّعود وعطه العسل انا بروح لعمـي

خالد : معذبج هالعم روحي له روحي

غلا : ايييي بروح تبي شي مني؟

خالد : شكرآ جزيلآ عندي سعودي حبيبي 

غلا تبوس سعد بقوووو : اللللللله يخليييييييييييييييييه حبيبببببببي انااا

خالد : غلا شمسوين على الفطوووووووووور؟؟ 

غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههه ، كل اللي تبيه 

خالد : اففففففف تصدقين بالمجلس وانا اقرى مادري شجاب بودرة الجلي بخاطري . 

غلا : نعم؟؟؟ بودرة الجلي؟ شتبي فيها ! 

خالد : هههههههه لاتعلقين تحملي صج صج طايحه فخاطري يوم كنت صغير ادخل وبالخش ابوق من اللي مطلعينهم لنا واحطهم وآكلهم بالخش 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : اوني صايم بس ورا البيت الشمس غايبه ههههههههه مافي صيام 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

خالد : والله العظييم ههههههههههههه 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

غلا : ههههههه مافي بودرة جلي روح الجمعيه 

خالد : من صجكممممممممممممممم ، امي ماخلت شي فالجمعيه تبوني اروح بعد !!

غلا : هههههههههههههه في في بسسسسسسسسسسسسس اكل الصبي 

خالد : اووه نسيته 

ظحكت غلا على خالد وراحت لعمها .. 

عمها كمل الآيات اللي كان يقراها وصدق كلامه بالله العظيم وباس القرآن وسنده على مسنده .. 

سعود : هايبا؟ شفيج؟ فعيونج كلام 

غلا : ههه لا مافيني شـي عمـي .. 

سعود : قولـي ياغـلا 

غلا : عمي بقولك هالكلام ومابيك تقوله لخالد .. 

سعود : افا علييج يابنيتي هاتي قولي شفيج؟ مزعلج خالد؟؟

غلا : لالالا ، خالد طيب موت معاي ، بس انا ياعمي حرجي على مرت عمي 

اموت واعرف ليش جاسيه على جذي ؟ والله ماضريتها بشي ولا افكر اني اضرها . 

هي ليش تعاملني جذي ، شصاير مخليها علي جذي؟؟ اذا في شي قولي ياعمي

يمكن انا اغلط بشي معاها دون ماحس .. 

سعود : لا ياغلا ، انتي ماطلع من شي ، اصلآ انا مافكرت عدل يوم خذتها . 
وايد قالوا لي عن طبعها ، بس انا ماصدقت وحتى لما خذتها ماكان جذي طبعها 

حتى لو تحمق وتعصب ، بعمرها مارفضت شي لعيالنا لا خالد ولا عمر 

فجأه انعفست حالتها وصارت جذي والله العالم من شنو .. حتى علي انا 

غلا : معاك ؟؟ 

سعود : بس لها من يردها ، ومردها بتعرف غلطها .. 

غلا : صح كلامك ياعمي 

عمر : يلا يبا يلا ام فيييييصل ، بنفطر خلصونا 

سعود : جايييين ههههههههههههه ،،، من يومه وهو مايصبر على الفطور 

غلا ظحكت له وقامت مع عمها .. 


يوم الجمعه كانت العايله كلها متجمعه .. 

خوالهم وعمانهم وخالاتهم الكل فالكل موجود 

كبار و صغار بنات وشباب نسوان ورجال .. 

حتى عنود كانت موجوده .. 

كانت ظايعه فجمال خالد .. احلووو موت فالـ24 

طولان و ملامحه صارت حاده اكثر من قبل

يعني الظحكه من خالد تموت 10 بنات لووووووووووووووووووووووول .. 

اهممم شييي .. 

المهم . . . 

كانت تدور اي موضوع تفتحه مع خالد وغلا ماتبيها تسولف معاه

كل ماتكلمت هي ردت ولا سولفت معاها .. 

لييين ماخلتها تروح بعيد عنهم .. 

طبعآ المكان مليان بحشرة اليهال والناس وظحك البنات .. 

فاطمه : ها خالد ، انت ليش مسوي جذي ليش؟ 

خالد : شمسوي ؟ 

فاطمه : فعيالك ؟ يعني قلنا انت بشع اوكي بس غلا لا ليش جذي عيالكم 

غلا : لا والله ، شفيهم عيالي

فاطمه : سبلان هههههههههههههه 

غلا : واااااااااااااااااااااااااي سكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 

خالد : ارتاحي فاطمه ارتاحي 

فاطمه ظحكت ومشت عنهم 

خالد يموت وينرفز بنت عمته ماتتحمل كلمه من صبي على طول تتنرفز .. 


غلا تعبت من حشرتهم والسوالف والسلاامات وقعدت بروحها بره 

الهوا حلووووووو والجو بادي يبرد عليهم .. 

ماسلمت من اليهال وحشرتهم والصبيان اللي لحقوها استعراضات .. 

رفعت عينها تطالع السما وهي تتمنى لو عمها وياهم 

( ياكره البيت بدونك ياعمي ، ماتعودت على رمضان بدونك .. ) 

نزلت عينها على عتبات الدرج

وتفاجئت بمحمد قاعد عليها ويطالعها .. 

غلا وقفت على وبعدت عنه .. 

محمد : ليش رحتي؟

غلا : شتبي مني؟

محمد : ولاشي بسولف 

غلا : ماعليه انا بدخل اشوف خالد يبيني

دخلت غلا ودورت خالد لقته عند عمته يشرح لها شي عن شغله وقعدت حذاه 

خالد وتغريد تفاجئوا انها جات .. 

خالد : وين كنتي؟

غلا : ها لا بره 

خالد : زين شفيج

غلا : ولاشي .. 

كمل خالد الشرح وغلا مسكت يده من الخرعه 


(( والله ميانين عيالهم ، مستخفين شفيهم ! ولا هالمحمد اففففففف )) 


بعدها ردوا خالد وغلا لبيتهم يوم السبت .. 

فطروا بروحهم مع عيالهم والجو ولا أحلـى ،، 

بعد الفطور ماخلص راح خالد يتسبح للتراويح وغلا تجيب له اللي يبيه ... 

طلع وكشخ بالثوب وغلا تدخته 

خالد يكح : بس تكفين احتكرت ماقدر

غلا : لالالالا ماحتكرت من الزقاير احتكرت من البخور 

خالد : ياغلاااااااااااااا خلااص انفقعت 

غلا : هههههههه لا والله .. ! دخان فقعك على قولتك 

خالد : ايه فقع اناا 

غلا : هههههههههههههههه حمدلله والشكر 

خالد : حمدلله والشكر (وهو ينسف الغتره وغلا تدخن شعرها) 

خالد : حلاتين حلاتين دخني شعري زين عبالج مب طويل اطول من شعرج

غلا : هههههه لا والله ماشفته ورني اياه 

خالد : اسف الصراحه انا واحد يؤمن بالعين الحاره من النساء 

غلا وهي ميته ظحك : صج 

خالد : نعم ، وانا خاشه بواسطة القحفيه 

غلا : ههههههههههههههههه ،، اااها خوش والله

خالد : هههههههههههههههه ،، يلا حياتي ، ديري بالج على روحج 

غلا : انشالله ، وانت بعد .. 

خالد حب راسها وطلع ،، رد للغرفه 

غلا : ها شفيك؟؟؟

خالد : عيااااااااااااااااااااالي ، حشاشة يوفي

غلا : ههههههههه زين زين كاهم .. 

كانو بالمنز ،، حبهم وطلع .. 

غلا تمت مع عيالها تلاعبهم وتكلمهم حتى .. 

نزلتهم معاها وقعدت بالصاله التحتيه 

قعدت شوي وبعدها خلت الخدامه تشوفهم ودخلت الصاله الكرستاليه بروحها كعادتها وقفلت عليها .. 

(( هذي عنود شفيها على خالد ، زايدتها معاه شوي )) 

ماسلمت من عيالها حتى بساعة الصفـا بروحها .. 

الخدامه تطق و هي شايله فيصل يصيح ..

دخلته غلا معااها وتمت هي وياه بالدار ... 

رجع خالد وقال لها عنده كم شغله بيخلصها وبعدها بيطلع معاها

عازمها على السحور خخخخ .. 

غلا تبيها من الله هاليومين قعدتهم فالبيت وماتبي تطلع بس زهقت .. 

قبل لايجي خالد لانه تأخر نومت فيصل وسعد 

وكشخت وتعدلت وخلت الخدامه عندهم .. 

نزلت ولقت خالد توه داخل البيت ... 

خالد : هلا واللللللللللللللللله

غلا : اهلا اهلا 

خالد : شهالكششششششخه

غلا : الله واكبر لا كشخه ولاشي 

خالد : والله كيفيييي

غلا : هههه صح كيفك انت بس 
خالد ظحك لها وظحكت له وطلعوووووووووووو ..

----------


## العبرات الدامية

راح خالد مع غلا وتسحروا بالمطعم .. 

طلعوا من المطعم وقالموا بيمرون يسلمون على سعود ولطيفه .. 

ماطولوا عندهم سلموا وقعدوا شوي ومشوا .. 

عمر ماحب انه يقعد معاهم عشان يتجنب مشاكل او اي عداوات بينه وبين غلا او خالد .. 

سلم و كان يدل دربه للمجلس ، وقعد مع ربعــه .. 
رجعوا للبيت وغلا على طووووول لعيالها .. 

فتحت باب الدار وراحت لعند سريرهم ،، طلت عليهم لقتهم نايميين .. 

خالد : غـلا ! 

غلا وهي واقفه عندهم : ها حبيبي؟

خالد : تعالي شوي ابيج .. 

غلا لفت عليه لقته قاعد وجنه يبي يقول كلام .. 

قعدت على الكرسي اللي جدامه وجابلته : خير حبيبــي ! 

خالد : غلا شخبار عليا ؟؟ 

غلا : طيبه ، صار لها فتره ماتصلت لي ..! 

خالد : متى آخر مره ؟؟ 

غلا : اممم اخر مره سمعت صوتها اتصلت تبارك بالشهر 

خالد : حلفي ، هاي فتره !! 

غلا : ههههه يعني تقدر تقول 

خالد : انا سمعت انها تزوجت !

غلا : شلون؟ تزوجت!! لا هي ماكانت تبي.. 

خالد : امي قالت لي انها خذت ولد خالتها ، بس انا قلت اسمع منج لان علاقتها اقوى وياج .. 

غلا : لا هي قالت لي ان امها تبي تزوجها لولد خالتها وهي ماتبي وكانت متظايقه حيل من السالفه وتقولي ابي انتحر

خالد : اعووذ بالله .. الله يعينها على مابلاها . 

غلا نزلت راسها وتذكرت عمها سعد شلون كان متشووق للعرس ويجهز كل شي لمرته 

يفكر ويخطط لحياتهم ويبني آماله وأحلامه مع خطيبته .. 

بس المكتوب حرمه حتى انه يكمل احلامه بالحلم او حتى بتحقيقها .. 

خالد : شفيج غلاي؟ 

غلا : لا ولاشي 

خالد : علـي انا ؟؟ 

غلا : مادري خالد ، من اسمع طاري عليا اذكر عمي سعد ، و تظييق علي الدنيـــا كلهــا بكبرها ، ماطيق حتى اني اتكلم .. 

خالد : ياغلا ، ياعمري ، انتي ليش تحبين تظايقين روحج ، انا اعرفج انتي لين الحين بطاري عمي و تفكرين فيه حتى وانتي تكابرين .. 

بس بدال اللي تسوينه بروحج ، وتحزنين عليه وتصيحين ،، انتي اصلآ تدرين كل دمعه من عينج ،، الحلووه هذي ،، (ظحكت غلا) ، تنزل عليه مثل الماي الحار على قبره ،، موزين ياغلا ، فكري باشيا تسوينها له تنفعه وتنفعنا .. 

غلا : انشالله .. 

خالد : لا ، ياوعد ياازعل 

غلا : خلاص من عيوني

خالد :حيااتي انتي والله .. 

رن موبايل خالد .. 

خالد : يوهووو شيبي ذي؟؟ 

غلا : منو؟ 

خالد : خليفه رفيجي ، لعوزني تعال افطر عندي وتعال افطر عندي ، انا مابي

غلا : ليش ؟ حرام ياخالد كفايه انك قاطعهم وجنه حد موصيك عليهم .. 

خالد : شسووووووووووي !! ماقدر اباعدد عن الحلويييييييين

تدزه غلا : رد علييييه خااااااالد 

خالد يحذف موبايله : مــــ ا ـــــــبــــــــ ـــــــــــي 

غلا : خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالد 

خالد : ههههه ،، انزييين ، يحلاتج وانتي معصبه تونسييين هههههههههه .. 

غلا : صج 

خالد : يس .. 

وقام يرد على رفيجه .. 

غلا قعدت بروحها وخالد بالبلكونه يهاوش رفيجه شوي ويرد يتغشمر ويمدحه خخخ .. 

غلا تسمعه وتظحك ، حطت كفوفها على الكرسي وحطت راسها فوقهم .. 

وقعدت تفكر .. 

شمعنى انا بس؟؟ ليش انا القراب مني يخلوني ويروحون ؟؟ 

انا ماسويت شي فحياتي عشان الله يجازيني جذي .. 

بس اانا شدراني اني ماسويت شي غلط؟؟ 

انزين حتى لو سويت ،، شمعنى انا اللي اغلط وجزاي اكبر من غلطتي؟؟؟؟ 

افففففف انا تعبت خلااص ماقدر بعد ، ليش الله ماياخذني مثل ماخذهمممم .. 

خالد يهزها : غلا وين رررررررررررحتي؟؟ 

غلا : هلا؟ كاني وياك .. 

خالد : وين وياي حياتي؟ صار لي ساعه اكلمج ماتردين ، شي مزعلج ؟ شي يعورج؟؟ 

غلا : لا حبيبـي ولاشي ، بس سرحت فيك 

خالد : اي اي سكتيني 

غلا : ليش اسكتك ؟؟ يعني ماتدري اني احبك

خالد : وادري اني اموت فيييج 
.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.* .*.*.*.*.


اليوم الثانـــي .. 

خالد كان بالساعات الاخيره من دوامه وهو من قام من النوم 

يحس ان جسمـه حااار وراسه ثقييل .. 

يحاول يفتح عينها لكن كاسيها الخمول والتعب .. 

كان يقول يمكن ليش اني امس سهرت وطولت مانمت من وقت .. 

شال نفسه ونزل قبل الدوام لايخلص بثلث ساعه .. 

ركب سيارته و مشى على أقل من البطيء للبيت يحس لو سرع بيفقد سيطرته على السكاان .. 

وصل للبيت وهو يالله قادر يفتح الباب .. 

غلا كانت طالعه من الغرفه التحتيه وشافته داخل البيت توه .. 

غلا : هلا والله ببوفيصـل

خالد وهو مبين عليه التعب ، ظحك لها : هلا فييج

غلا تمسكه : بسم الله عليك خالد ،، شفيك؟؟ شصاير؟؟

خالد : تعباااااااان غلاا ..... وطاح على الارض .. 

غلا صررررررررخت فالبيت كله تدور حد يسعفها محد عندها ماعرفت شتسوي ..! 

تصحي خالد شوي شوي وهي تظربه على وجهه .. 

خالد يفتح عينه ويرد يسكرها وهو ماسك فيد غلا .. 

غلا ماتت تحس الخوف يحتلها ماتعرف شتسوي ، نست كل شي ماتعرف شتسوي 

سحبته معاها لاقرب دار واتصلت على الدكتور يجي للبيت 

خالد كان غايب عن الوعي بس يحس باللي حوله .. 

فاتح عينه بس مسكرها (فهموها انتوا عاد خخخ ) ،، يشوف غلا دموعها تطيح من عينها 

دقايق ووصل الدكتور للبيت .. 

غلا لفت شيلتها بسرعه ودخلت الدكتور عند خالــد .. 

قعدت غلا على الكرسي وهي متوتره وبتاكل روحها من زود مابالها منشغل على خالد .. 

جاتها الخدامه وسعد يصيح قالت لها تتصرف فيه لانها ماتقدر تشيله وهو جذي.. 

نطرت وتمت تنطر لين طلع الدكتور .. 

الدكتور : انتي اخته؟؟

غلا : لا دكتور انا زوجته ، شفيه خالد؟؟ 

الدكتور : لا حمدلله صحته جيده ، بس هو جايته انلفونزا بس تعب لانه صايم والجو حار شوي 

غلا : اكيد يعني مافي خطير ؟؟ 

الدكتور : لالالا ولاتشغلين بالك ولاشي ، حمدلله زوجج بأحسن حال ، بس الي ابيه منج تحافظين على تنظيم مواعيد ادويته هذي 

وياكل عدل ويرتاح ويبتعد عن البارد 

غلا : انشالله .. 

طلع الدكتور من هالصوب وغلا دخلت على خالد من الصوب الثاني .. 

كان لين الحين تعبان .. 

حاولت معاه انه يقطع صيامه ويقظيه بعد رمضان مابغى وقال بيكمل لانه مايحس بتعب قوي .. 


عمر كان قاعد فالصاله بروحه يسمع شريط قرآن ويوقفه ويرد يعيد الآيه من وراه .. 

دخلت عليه الخدامه تقوله انه موبايله يرن وسكر .. 

خلته حذاه وطلعت عنه .. 

كمل عمر وقعد يقرا و رن الموبايل .. 

رد .. 

عمر : الوو .. 

محد رد عليه وسكرواا .. 

عمر تنرفز يكره هالحركات ،، كمل قرايته ومن بعدها راح قعد مع ابوه ويدته .. وامه فالمطبخ 

عمر (( لين متى البيت فاضي علينا جذي؟ لا اخت ولا عمه ولا اخو ولا حد ، شهالملل اللي بيذبحني بهووووون )) 

سعود : عمر؟؟

عمر : سم يبا

سعود : انا اليوم بروح مجلس بيت بوراشد ماتبي تجي معاي؟

عمر : لا يبا 

سعود : ليش يبوك.؟ قبل انت اللي تسبقني لهالطلعات ، شصاير؟

عمر : مادري يبا مالي نفس

سعود : بسك من هالكلام ، بتقعد فالبيت مع من امي بيجونها الحريم وامك معاهم ولا عندنا لا يهال ولا كبار 

عمر : هههه عدل كلامك يابوخالد ، خلااص بأمرك 

سعود : بارك الله فييك ، خلااص يبا بعد التراويح انا بروح لهم 

عمر : بس ليش يبا؟ مناسبه ولا شنو ؟؟ 

سعود : اي ياطويل العمر ، ولده راد من رحلة علاج 

عمر : اها يحليله .. 

عمر تذكر أمريكا وربعه وعيونه ، شلون كان منعمي عن حلاوة الدنيا وروعة ألوانها اللي ماعطاها حقها الكامل بالتأمل فيها .. 

كان مايبي الا يشوف طيف غـلا بعيونه والحيــــن !! 

ويـنها عيونه؟؟ 

عمر : يبا ! 

سعود : نعم يبا؟

عمر : يبا من شنو انا انعميت ؟ 

سعود فتح عينه وانربط لسانه ماعرف شيقوله .. 

عمر : انا اخاف مغمض ونسيت افتح ههههههههههه 

سعود سكت ولا علق ظحك لولده وقام للصاله اللي اعتاد يقعد فيها ويقرى القرآن ..


.* بعد الفطور *. 

خالد مارضى يفطر بالدار و طلع فطر مع غلا بالصاله مع اليهال خخخ .. 

بعدها دخلته غلا غصب عليه للدار وقعد فيها 

خالد : ياغلا شفيج ! بروح للصلاة 

غلا : ماعليه حبيبي انت معذور تعباان 

خالد : ياويلي من الله اظيع الصلاه وانا مافيني شي 

غلا : خالد امسك جبينك شوفه شاب ضوو ارتاح بس لاتتكلم 

خالد : ياااااااااالله صدقيني مافيني شي حران ابي هووى 

غلا : مافي يعني مافي .. 

خالد نزل راسه على انه زعلان وغفت عينه من زود التعب .. 

غلا طلعت ووطت على الليتات وراحت لعيالها .. 



اليوم الثانــــــــــي ،،، 



عمر كان قاعد بدار غلا و خالد .. 

لابس ثوبه بدون غتره ولا شي بنظارته السودا اللي اعتاد يخفي عينها عن الناس بهـا .. 

دخلت غلا وقعدت عند ريله .. 

عمـر : انتـي معـاي؟
غلا : وانا اقدر اخليك؟
عمر : ولهت عليـــــج ..
غلا : وانا اكثــر ، فوق ماتتصور
عمر : ليش خليتيني ورحتي ، تحرقين قلبي ، ماكفت عيني!! 
غلا : لاتقول جذي حبيبــــي ،، خذ عيونك ، تفداك عيني ، بس لاتقول هالكلام الي يذبحني وانا مالي ذنب
عمر : ماتبين تقولين انج تحبيني لين الحين!
غلا : وان قلت بتكفي؟ لو اقولها من اليوم لين 1000 سنه جدام من عمري ماتعادل ذره من غلاتك
عمر : ولهت عليييج حييييييييل (نزل راسه) 

غلا وقفت وراحت عند الدريشه فتحتها وطيرت شعرها .. 

غلا : وانا اكثر ، بس منعوني عنك ، خذوني لهم ، احبك واحبهممم 
عمر : مايصير ياغلاي ، الحب لواحد مو لـ2 .. 

غلا رجعت له وشالت النظاره من على عينه ومسحت على وجهه .. 
غلا : تظن غلاك بيخونك بيوم؟ قلبه بيدق لغيرك وانت نبضه؟ 
عمر : ..............................
غلا : احبـــــــــــكـ انـت 
عمر فتح عينـه ووو ................ 

عمر فتح عينه؟؟ 












مادري؟؟ 

انتظرررررررررررررررروني

----------


## حكاية حب

wOOOooOoow
القصه جداً حلووه كثير 
حلوه الأحدااث وورهيبه كماانوو
بـ صراحه كرهت هالغفه غلااا >> 
خالد شخصيته حلووه بس مو زي [ عمر ]
7
7
عمر أكشن هههاا
عالعموم لاتطولين عليناا بالباارت 
لإن القصه ع ـجبتني اوي اووي 
يسلموو 
وننتظر المتبقي
حكاية [ حب ]

----------


## ن و ر

وين  البقيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فاتنة القطيف

شكرا على القصة

----------


## نسمات السحر

خيتو الله يسلمك ممكن تكملي الرواية بسرعة 
صراحة روعة
مشكورة 

 :kaseh:  :ongue:

----------


## ملااك

بيلززز خيتووو

كمليها بسرعه ماقدر استحمل ابي اعرف شو راح يصير 

تراني مره مره متشوووقه 

تحيااااااااااااااتي

----------


## نسمات السحر

وانا متشوقة اكثر 

يلا الله يخليش كمليها بسرعة 

نفد صبرنا 

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## ملااك

يلا عاد نبي الباقي 

كل ماطلت المده كل ما نست الاحداث 

بلللللللللليز

----------


## نسمات السحر

الرواية قريتها مو حلوه نهايتها ابد
 او الي حطتها حطت النهاية ناقصة او من عندها مادري 

باقي واجد ما حطيتيه اذا مطوله رح احط بدلك لكن في الاجازة 
بس رح ابحث عن النهاية الحقيقية 

كل هدا في الاجازة

----------


## ملااك

نسمات السحر 

حبيبتي لا تحطميني ماظن النهايه مب حلوووه

اكيد النهايه تجننننننننننن 

دام فيها غلا وخالد وعمر 

ويمكن تكون  القصة الي قريتيها مب نفس هذاي القصه 

يمكن اسمهاء غلا بس تختلف 

كل شي جايز حبيبتي

----------


## نسمات السحر

لا عمري انا متاكدة انها هي رواية غلا انا قريتها 
من مكان ما وقفت هنا 
وبعد كم صفحة النهاية يمكن بعد 10 صفحات

 بس يمكن الي حطت الرواية استملت تكملها راحت انهتها من كيفها 

انا في الاجازة باكمل اذا ما تقدر تكمل وبادور على النهاية الحقيقة 

لا تتحطمي ان شاء النهاية تكون حلوه انا ابحث عن النهاية الحقيقة لان الاغلبية مو كاملة ووحدة النهاية من عندها 
لان حتى الاعضاء ما صدقوا ان دي هي النهاية

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

<<<<< في الانتظـــار .

ويسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## نسمات السحر

_شو اكمل ولا لا_ 
_انا باكمل_ 
_لكن اذا قربت النهاية بترك الموضوع لكم_ 
_لان الى الان ماشفت غير ديك النهايه_

----------


## دمعة الروح

انا دورت في المنتديات وليقيتها كامله وحبيت اكملها لكم

----------


## دمعة الروح

عمر يحاول انه يفتح عينه عشان يشوف غلاه لآخر مره 

عمر : موقادر 
غلا : عشاني حاول
عمر: وغلاتج ماقدر ماقدر
غلا : ماولهت علييي
عمر : شفقااااااان من ولهي عليييج يالغلا بس شسوووي ! 
غلا : انــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

عمر حس بأن حد يهز جسمه 

تركي : قوم ياعمر ، بسك نوووووووووم ، قووووم 
عمر حس بالهزات والضربات تزيد على جسمه خربت نومته عليه 
عمر : هااآآآآآااااااه؟؟
تركي : بسك ياعمر قوم خل نطلع 
عمر : شنو ؟ يعني انا كنت نايم؟
تركي : اعوذ بالله لا كنت سرحان تصدق
عمر : اففففففف ، والله خوش حلم ، صج حلمممممم مستحيل يصير واقع
تركي : خير ششفت؟ 
عمر : ولاشي وين بتطلعنا؟
تركي : لين قمت وخلصت قولي
عمر : ياربي عليك احنا صيام وتعبانين وين بنروووووووح 
تركي : ماتبي تطلع كيفك ، بروح الجمعيه هههههههههههههههههههههه 
عمر : وشو ؟ شحقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تركي : احم ، والله ام تركي تبي اغراض من الجمعيه ، وقالت لي اجيبهم
عمر : وانا بتوديني شله؟اناولك الاغراض .. شايفني مفتح؟
تركي : عمير الله يهداك شفيك؟ ماقلنا شي ابيك تروح وياي ليش معصب ؟
عمر : مافيني شييي 
تركي : وانت يامعصب ياساكت
عمر : لاتلومني تروووك ، ااااخ اللي فيني مو بس يسوي جذي ، اللي فيني يجنن .. 

تركي هز راسه وراح يجيب ملابس عمر .. 


.* اليوم الثانـي *. 

بعد الفطور خالد كان منسدح بالدار الفوقيه و فيصل بحظنه ماسك ابهام خالد .. 

خالد : انزين وبعدين؟
غلا : لا بعدين ولا شي ، قلت لك خالد روحه للمزرعه لو على دمي مارحت 
خالد : ليش ياعمري لييييييش؟؟
غلا : لاتسوي روحك ماتدري خالد وانت اكثر واحد تعرف والمفروض من غير ماقولك تعرف، أصلآ .. أصلآ انت لازم تتفادى تجيب لي هالسيره ، 
انا مابغيت اطلع منها وافتك تبون تردوني لها ، ليش شسويت لكم اناا؟ اففففففففففففففف (تهد الاغراض وتقعد على الكرسي مغتصه) 
خالد : غــــــــــــلا ، ياحبيبتي ياام فيصل ، ياام سعد سمعيني انا وغلاتج انتي وهالكوره راح عن بالي وماقصدت غير وناستح .. بس!
غلا : ماصـار شـي .. 
خالد : عيني فعيـنــــــــــــــــج !! @@ 
غلا تطالعه وتظحك : خاااالد
خالد : هههههههه شفتي شلون 
غلا : شفت شفت 
خالد سدح فيصل وغلا تخض مرضاعته 
خالد : هههههههههههه الله والله ايام المراضيع ههههههههههههه 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههه هاا اشتقت لها 
خالد : ها.. لا عيب انا رجال شهالكلام !!
غلا : صـح صـح .. 
خالد : افا علييج
غلا : امسك المرضاعه وعطها فصيل
خالد : تامريييييييين يالمدام
غلا تلف عليه : شقلت؟؟؟؟؟
خالد يرقص لها حواجبه : يامدام " يبي يحرها " . 
غلا : اففففففففففففففففففف خالد لاتقعد تسوي جذي
خالد : اوكي يامدام
غلا : واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 
خالد : وااااااااااااااااي 
غلا : يوهوووووو ، وين سعد 
خالد : مع حمـد هاهاهااااااااااي
غلا : حبيبي شفيك؟
خالد : شسوي مصخن ، مسكين مريض ، تجابلين عيالج وانا لي الله .. 
غلا : خالد يالعياااااار ، صرت بخير بسم الله عليك لاتقعد تفاول على روحك بعد
خالد يكح : لالا فيني كحه 
غلا : بسم الله عليك حبيبي خلاص بنطلع عنك وانت ارتاح
خالد : انا ماقلت لج اني صرت احسن؟ وايد احسن ،، بخير حمدلله 
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه 
خالد : ياحلااااااتج غلا ، تذكرين قبل ، اول ماصرتي عادي ويانا !
غلا : شلون؟؟ متى؟
خالد : انتي اول ماجيتي البيت (تاخذ فيصل منه) بيتنا القبلي ،، كنتي تستحيييييين منا وماتقعدين وايد 
غلا : اي صح!! 
خالد : بعدين صرتي عادي تقعدين 
غلا : => اي؟
خالد : هههههههههه اذكر كله تظحكيين يحليييييييييلج ههههههه والله استانس يوم تظحكين 
غلا : شمعنـى؟
خالد : مادري؟
غلا : لالا جد خالد ، كلمني صج قولي بكل شي كنت تحسه من دخلت عليكم
خالد : شحقه؟ تحقيق لالالالالالالا 
غلا : شنو لالالالالالا ، يلا يلا والله ازعل عليك
خالد : مسكتيني من اليد اللي تعورني يام سعد 
غلا : (تعمز له) ههه اعجبك 
خالد : يارووووووحي هههههههههههه ،، شوفي غلاي ، انتي الصراااحه اول مادخلتي يمكن لاني ماتعودت ان عندي اخت وبنت ويانا
كنت اشوفج بنت كامله يعني انتي صورة البنت الكامله اللي بعيني ، يعني لما اشوف بينت غير اقيسها على كل صفه من صفاتج
ناعمه ، وحلوه ، وطيبه أمورره (يظحك) كتكووته ههههه 
غلا : ههههههه 
خالد : الصراحه عجبتيني اول ماشفتج بس قلت عادي اول الايام وبعدين بتعود ، وهذا اللي صار كنت اغض النظر عنج ، اصغر مني وخجوله حدج .. 
بعدها صرت اكلمج واستانس عليج يعني عادي ، مثل مانتي تستانسين من علاوي ولد عمتي ، انا استانس من بنت عمي ، غلاااي
غلا : هذاك قبل
خالد : آآخ لا تسألين عن الحين ، تحملي
غلا : ههههه ليش
خالد : كلش كلش لاتسألين
غلا : ليييييييييش 
خالد : اااخ انا صاير مثل الاسير وقيدي فييدج وانتي معذبتننننني 
غلا : شدعـــــــــــوى بوفيصـل !
خالد : يارووووووح بوفيصل انتي ، ماتصدقيني يعني ، مسكي قلبي وشوفي 
غلا تظحك له : حيااتي والله ، الله يخليك لي ياخالد ، والله انت ماتدري شسويت فينـي ، غيرتني ، غيرتني وايد
خالد : يابعد عمري والله .. 
غلا : اييي صج خالد ، راح عن بالــي
خالد : شنو حياتي؟
غلا : خالتك مسويه الفطور عندها باجر ، ولازم نروح
خالد : تامريـنــــــــــــي انتي بس نروح الا نروح ونخلص فطورهم بعد ، شتبين انتي ؟ آمري بس تدللي
غلا : خاااااااااااااالد
خالد : ياعيووووون خالد
غلا : اي اي قص علي بكلمتين حلوين وخلني انسـى
خالد : افـــــــا ، افا يام فيصل انا اقص عليج (يمسك قلبه) آي قلبي شوي شوي علي
غلا : خااالد حبيبي لاتسوي جذي 
خالد يفتح عينه : تعيدينها مره 2؟
غلا : لالا خلاص توبه
خالد : عفيه عليج ، هاتي شعندج؟
غلا : عندي شرط وااااااااااحد 
خالد : آمررري
غلا : لاتكلم عنود ولا ترد عليها
خالد : من هالعين قبل هالعين ، شتبين بعد !
غلا : ولاتعانيها ولا شي 
خالد : انشالله ، بس اذا هي سألتني شسوي؟ اسكت ؟؟؟ 
غلا : لا انا بـرد عليها
خالد : يسلم لي الناطق الرسمي والللللله
غلا ماتت ظحك عليه وتسوي روحها معصبه : لاا والله ، ههههههههه 
خالد : ظحكي يبا ليش ماسكتها هههههههههههههههههههههاااي
غلا : مابي معصبه انااااااااا 


خالد : لاااااا ، شوي شوي ترا اروح فيهااااااا
غلا : صـــــــــج
خالد : تعااااااالي 
غلا : ماااااااااااااااااااااااابي 


قعد خالد مع مرته وعياله شوي ، وبعدها طلـع ..

غلا تمت بروحها فالبيت ، قعدت شوي وجاتها الخدامه تقول لها ان غاده تحت .. 

استانست غـلا واخيراً حد بيونسني بغياب خالـد .. 

غلا كانت لابسه جلابيه مغربيه عجيبه .. 

مابدلت ونزلت لهـا .. 

استقبلتها وقعدوا ، تموا يسولفون وشلونج شخبارج شمسويه ومن هالسوالف .. 

غاده وهي تاكل الحلو : غــــلا؟
غلا : نعـم؟
غاده : انتي شلونج مع العنود؟
غلا : شلوني يعني؟ عادي !
غاده : غلا شوفي ترا هذي تربية امها تحملي منها ، وانا اشوفها حاطه عينها على خالد مادري شفيها استخفت ولا تستخف
غـلا : وانا بعد والله ، بس يمكن احنا ظالمينها ، يعني هي تسأله من باب المجامله ولاشي ..!
غاده : والله براحتج انا بحذرج لان هذيلآ ، آآخ ، سأليني عنهممم 
غلا : ليش؟
غاده : والله هي وامها وحمود اخوها بعد شفت الويل منهم ، تخيلي حطت دوبها ودوبي من انخطبت ..
غلا : شلون ، شقصدج ؟؟ مافهمتج ترا !! 
غاده : يوم خطبوني وهلي راحوا يسألون عن ريلي ، ماشالله تكفلوا هم بالمسؤوليه وسمعي السوالف اللي طلعوها ماخلو كلمه عليه
الا متزوج الا عنده عيال ومطلق الا راعي سوالف والا والا ، دوخوووني وكانوا يسوونها من قبل ، لكن ابوي الله يسلمه كان يعرفه اهله ، وحمدلله بطيت عينهم وعرست هههههههه 
غلا : هههههههههه ،، والله مب هينين !
غاده : وحمود ،، افييه ، نتفه ياهل ، تخيلي كانو يبون يزوجوني اياه ، على شنو مادري؟
غلا نزلت راسها.. وابتسمت ..
ردت رفعته : كاني كبره وخذت خالد ، مافيها شي !
غاده : انتي و خالد غير وانا ويا هالعله مانتوالف 

رن التليفون

غلا ظحكت لها : عن اذنج ارد على التيلفون 
قامت غلا وردت على التليفون .. 

غلا : الــووو ! !
الخط : ................. 
غلا : الووو؟؟؟ 
محد يرد .. 
سكرته غلا ، شافت الرقم ، طالع لها No Numb

رجعت غلا وهي محتاره .. 
غاده : ها منو؟
غلا : مادري محد رد علي!
غاده : يمكن غلطانين
غلا : يمكـن !

قعدت غلا تسولف معاها ويظحكون .. 

عمر كان بالمجلس فبيت تركي وربعهم كلهم موجودين .. 

عمر : تركـي
تركي : هــلاا !
عمر : هاك تليفوني دور اسم جاسم واتصل عليه
تركي : انشالله
دور تركي اسم جاسم لين حصله واتصل 
تركي : هاك حبيبـي 
مسك عمر الموبايل وتم ناطر يرن يرن محد يرد .. 
عمر : متأكد هاي رقمه؟
تركي : اي مافي الا هالجاسم .!
عمر : شبلاه مايرد؟ 
تركي : مادري والله .. يمكن محد اتصل له بعدين
عمر : مواعده انا
تركي : يمكن انشغل اتصل له بعد شوي
عمر : صـح ، بعدين اتصل له . . 
تركي : زين يالله عمور مب مسمعنا شي؟
عمر : يلا روووووح رمضان الناس قول لاإله الا الله محمد رسول الله .. 
تركي : يبا اللي بيغني بيغني برمضان ولا غيره

عمر حذفه بالمسند : يلا انجلع 
تركي : ههههههههه والله العظيم ليش ماتغني الحين يعني ؟
عمر : ياخي بمزاجي انااااااا متى مابي بغني زين جذي
تركي : نحاس السالفه
عمر : تقدر تقول هاهاهاااي
تركي : ياكررررهي

تم عمر يحاول انه بجاسم انه يرد مارد عليه يتصل ويطرش مسجات ولا يرد عليـه 

جاسم من الصوب الثاني كان يشوفه ولايرد عليه .. 
وعد غاليه انه يقطع علاقته بعمر نهائياً 
بس قلبه من داخله كان يعوره 
يدري انه غلطان ويدري انه حقير بفعلته هذي بس .. خطيبته تبي جذي!!! 

جاسم قرر يخطب غاليه بس يشوف الوقت المناسب لها .. 

وحتى مافكر انه يفاتح عمر او انه يعلمه عن هالسالفه 

عده كأنه واحد اغرب من الغريب


شرايكم بتصرف جاسم مع عمر؟؟

يستاهل عمر؟؟

مب حرام اللي يسويه فيه؟؟

كله من غاااااااااااااااااليوه


.* بعـد مرور 3 أيام *. 

عمـر زهـق من كثر مايتصل على (جاسم) و جاسم ولا معبره .. 
حاول يصيده برقم بيتهم لكن دايمآ يردون عليه بـجمل رسميه ( طالع ، مشغول ، معزوم ) .. 
قعد عمر بداره اليوم ومايبي يطلـع .. واليوم ثلاثا باجر اربعا ، وبعده خميس 
باجر بتجينا غلا وخالد وعيالهم ، فديتهممممم والله فلاعيص ,, بــس 
رفع حاجب ونادى الخدامه ، جاته وقال لها تدور له العود .. 
فهاللحظات غلا كانت داخله البيت مع تغريد عمتها .. 
كانت رايحه معاها للسوق وقالوا دامهم قراب يسلمون على يدتهم وبعدها يردون ، ماتوقعت ان عمر بيكون موجود فالبيت .. 
سلمت وقعدت معاهم شوي وبعدين راحت تدور عمها سعود .. 
بكل عفويه ودون لاتحس جذبها صوت عمـر الحـزين وانخشت تسمعه .. 

لو التمني ينفع اللي تمنى .. 
ماكان صرت اليوم نفسي (شقيه) ..
اشوف كلٍ مع حبيبه تهنـى 
وانا حبيب الروح صعبٍ علـيـا
قلبـي بحبك يالغلا تعنــــــــــى 
ارحم ياعل ايام عمرك هنيـه 
ان كان سيد البيض بالوصل منـا
خطيته ياكبرها من خطيــه 

انا وخلـــي كل دارٍ وطنـــا
قلبي وعيني كلها له هديـه ..

سكت عمر وتنهد ،، حط العود على الارض وفصخ نظارتـه ومسح على وجهه .. 
زهقان ومتملل مايعرف شيسوي .. محد عنده يساعده ولايواسيه ولا حتى يكلمه ..
غلا نزلت عينها و كل لحظاتها اللي فاتت مع عمر مرت عليها فغمضتها لعينها .. 
فتحتها ولفت تسندت على الطوفه ودموعها على خدهـا على حال ولد عمهـا ..
(مستحيل عمر يحبني لين الحين مستحيييييييل ، ليش يحبني ؟ زين انا ماحبه! انا خلاص مب له ليش معلق روحه على الفاضي عاجبته حالته يعني ، راضي عن نفسه) 

سحبت غلا من العلبه اللي على الطاوله منديل ومسحت دموعها ,، 

تغريد من راها : غلا، تصيحين؟
غلا تخرعت: ها ، لالا .. 
تغريد : عيل شفيج؟
غلا : اكيد شي دخل فعيني
تغريد : اها ، انزين انا بروح بتجين ولا بتمين هني؟
غلا : لابتم ربع ساعه ويطلع خالد من دوامه بنتظره يمرني 
تغريد : خلاص عيل ، مع السلامه
غلا : مع السلامه .. 

سلمت على عمتها وطلعت تغريد من البيت رايحه لبيتها ،، 
اتصلت غلا على موبايل خالد وانتظرته يرد .. 
رن ،، رن ،، رن ،، رن 
محد يرد استغربت غلا ! خالد من 3 رنه يرد على طول واذا هي متصله سيده يرد .. 
قالت يمكن ناسيه وعنده اجتماع .. رجعت الموبايل فالشنطه وقعدت مع يدتها
راحت يدتها تصلي العصر وخالد لين الحين ماجاها .. 
راحت تشوف موبايلها لقت 5 missed calls منه 
تخرعت اتصلت ورد 
خالد بخرعه : الووووووو؟؟ الو؟
غلا : بسم الله عليك شفيك خالد !!
خالد : انتيييييي وينججججججججججججججججج مو بس نشفتي الدم بعروجي الا نهيتيني
غلا : بعد عممممممممري والله ماشفت الموبايل كنت مع يدتي 
خالد : افففففففففف حرام عليج تخرعت عدل عليج ،، وينج انتي؟
غلا : فبيت ابوي تعال خذذذني
خالد : حلاتها والله المدام ، شموديج دام ماعندج من يجيبج
غلا : لاا واللللللله دمك خفيف حبيبي ، وريلي وين راح؟
خالد : ريلج تعبان ، شرايج تباتين عندهم 
غلا : خاااااااااالد عاد تعال خذني مابقى شي عن المغرب
خالد : انا فالبيت ياغلا وين البس واجيج خلاص فطري عندهم
((غلا تخرعت خالد جنه من صجه ،، شلون يخليها بروحها هني وهو فالبيت))
غلا : خالد مب وقت حركاتك تكفى ، تعال خذذني ، ترا ارد فتكسي
خالد : يمدحون كروه حياتي ، مكيفه وزينه 
" كروه : تكاسي قطر خخخ " 
غلا : لاااا والله !!
خالد : والبرتقالي واويلاااااااه شحلاته غلا بطل من الدريشه جان شفته شاخط عرفت انج وصلتي عشان ماظيعج
غلا تظحك وهي منقهره : خااااالد لاتسوي فيني جذي حرام عليك
خالد : زين لفي وراج 
غلا : لا والله
خالد : والله ، لفي
غلا لفت ولقته وراها يكلمها بالموبايل
خالد : حيالله ام فيصل
غلا ظحكت : حيالله بوفيصل
غلا سكرت الموبايل وخالد عصب : الووو ،، سكرت 
غلا تدزه بدلع : خالد شفيييييييك؟
خالد : امشي نشرد قبل لايحسون فينا
غلا : ههههههه شدعوى حراميه 
خالد : تكفييييييييييييييين مالي خلق يدتي وابوي والسدره
غلا ماتت ظحك : ليش السدره بالله؟ قلت الاسامي ، قول امي
خالد : يلا يلا بسرعه
غلا : لا مافي بتروح تسلم ونطلع
خالد : تكفييين الحين يدتي بتزردني تلمني لين ماتطلع عيوني من مكانها وامي بعد
وابوي تهزيأه على السريع وعمير بيقعد يتشره ، غلا طلبتج لاترديني
غلا :اممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
خالد ينزل راسه : عفيـــــه
غلا : ههههه ، خلاص يلا
خالد : تعجبينييييييييييييي ياام فصول ههههههه 
غلا : ههههههههههههههههههه 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.* .*.*.*.

بالليل غاليه كانت تكلم جاسم فالتليفون ويسولفون .. 

جاسم : اوووه ، جايني خط ، نطري غاليه
غاليه : صبر ، منو
جاسم : والله مادري بشوف من 
غاليه : وان طلع عمر
جاسم سكت (عمر!! ) : ....
غاليه : اشوفك سكت ، ليش ماترد 
جاسم : وشفيها ياغاليه الرجال ماسوى لي شي عشان اقطعه مني والدرب
غاليه : شوووووووف عيوني ، هذا شرطي وجان ماتقدر عليه كل منا بدرب 
جاسم : ياسلام وانسى رفيجي!
غاليه : لاانساني 
ورفعت التليفون

" باااال شهالنفس اللي ترضى المذله لروحها لهدرجه!!! " 
جاسم عصصصصصصصصب وقعد ياكل فنفسه 
علىىىىى شنو انا متمسسسك فيها شبي فيهاااااا
ومن هالكلام وبعد ساعه طخ ورد متيم بهواها .. 
عمر المسكين كان من بعد صلاة التراويح يطلع مع تركي لمجلسهم يتجمعون الشباب .. 
فوسط ماهم كانوا قاعدين والسوالف تجر بعضها دخل عليهم جاسم .. 
وانصدم لما لقى عمر ، هالحركه كانت فخ لجاسم من تركي يبي يشوفه صج مايبي عمر ولا عمر ظالمه !!! 
المهم دخل جاسم 
وهو ماسك فالباب قال 
جاسم : الســـــــــــــــــ(انربط لسانه وظاع كلامه من شاف عمر ) 
عمر : تروك، هاي جويسم؟
تركي : ايي جاسم رفيجك 
عمر سكت وماقال شي
تركي : حياك ياجاسم تفضل ارتاح .. 
جاسم بلع ريجه وراح قعد حذا تركي سلم على الشباب وانررررررزح فمكانه متجمد
تركي : عميـر ، ترا جويسم هنييي


عمر : اي ادري ، توه مكلمني وقاللي انه بيجي
جاسم فهم النغزه وسكت .. 
تركي : الا صج جويسم ، عمر صار له فتره يتصل لك وماترد عليه عسى ماشر
جاسم بقق عيونه : ها،، لا ماشر ، ابد والله يخوك مشاغل شاغلتني حتى هن هلي 
تركي : لالاا ، عورت قلبي الصراحه ، الله يعيينك
جاسم : شالسالفه عمير ، شسالفتك انت وصاحبك جايبيني هني ترزلون فيني؟
عمر : اكرررم عليك ياجاسم ان نترزل فيك ، مب طبايعنا هذي ، ولا طبايعنا نحقر الرفيج ، رفيجي اللي فوووق السنه ولا اعبره حتى بالسلام 
جاسم : عمير تكفى الشيخ مو وقت عتاب وملام ، انا بمشي
عمر : الله يحفظك 
تركي مسكه من ثوبه : انت شنو ماتستحي على وجهك ، الرجال يتصل فيك من اسبوع وانت ولا حتى لك نيه تعتذر 
جاسم : يوووووووووووه وخر عني انت بعد 
وطلع عنهم جاسم .. 
عمر : جسووووم شفيك ياخي ، ماكان لها داعي هالحركه ، يمكن صج انشغل
اففففف انا شجاني وقلت له هالكلام المفروض اقدر انا لاني اخوه ولا ولد عمه واحد من ربعه 
تركي : انا اعلمك فييه .. 
عمر : لا ياتركي الله يخليك مانبي بين هالرجال بالذات عداوات 
تركي : احلف بس ، شمعنى بالله
عمر : رفيجي ذي ياتروك
تركي هز راسه وهو معصب 

جاسم كان فسيارته مطلع حرته كلها بالسواقه وداااااايس حده 
يدري ان اللي يسويه غلط وتام على غلطه لكن شيسوي ! 
فكر ان عمر يمكن مع الايام بينساه لكن عمر طلع عكس تخيلاته كلـها ..
ثاني يوم بالليل خالد كان راد من شغله وهو تعبااان يدور المخده وين 

خالد من فوق : غــــــلا ،، ياغلااااااا
غلا طلعت له من الدار : انا هنيي خالد ، شفيك
خالد : تعبااااان بنام 
غلا تسحبه للدار : ويعني انا الي بنومك ، نام بروحك
خالد : مابـي خلج هني لين انام
غلا ظحكت : ليش يعني 
خالد : كيفييي 
غلا : هههههههههههههههه 
خالد انسدح ومن قعد مع غلا طار النوم من عينه 
راحت غلا تشيل سعد اللي بدت سنفونيته تشتغل بالصياح ، وخالد عينه عليها
يطالع شعرها وهي تنزل تشيله وترد ترفع جسمها وهي شايلته ، استخفففف .. 
دارت فيه غلا وهي تسكته لييين ماسكت 
طلت بوجهه وكان يعوووور القلب ساكت والدموع فعيونه وشفايفه متجعده لانه مبوز بهم .. 
غلا : هههههههههه واي ياااقلبي ، خالد تعال
خالد راح لها : ها شنو ، تحجوا؟
غلا : هههه ، لا شوف
خالد يطالع ولده : لااااا شمسوييييه فولدددددي معذبته حرام عليييج
يشيله ويطيره 
غلا حطت يدها على ويهها : لاااااااااا نزله نزله
خالد : شفيج ؟
غلا : خالد من كبره سعود نزله ، هاته والله بيطير ولابتحس فيه
خالد : ههههههههههههههه اماااا ولدي يطير ، يحلييله
شالته غلا من عنده ومشت وهو راها 
قعدت على السرير وهي حاطته بحظنها وخالد منسدح ،، 
غلا تسولف له وهي متعمقه بالسالفه وهو منقهرر من صجه ليش ان سعد فحضنها
خالد يدزه عن حظنها وينسدح
غلا : لالا ، استخفيت خالد؟
خالد : والله كيفيييييييييييييي
غلا : هههههههههه الله يعينك لا كبروا باجر شبتسوي
خالد : اففففففف انزين 
غلا ظحكت ورجعت سعد لسريره .. 

لطيفه كانت فدارهم وتفكر فخالد وغلا .. 

افكاار وايد تروح وتجي على بالها
تخطط وتفكر وتجهززز 
لكن محد يدري شاللي فبالها ، شناويه عليه بعد؟؟؟

دخل عليها عمر بعد ماصار يدل البيت طابق طابق كأنه يشووف .. 
لطيفه تخرعت : عمر؟
عمر : هلا يمه
لطيفه : من جابك؟
عمر : ادل يمه 
لطيفه : زين شفيك ، شتبي؟
عمر : مابي شي يمه بس متملل بقعد وياج
لطيفه : اي ، اقعد .. 

قعد عمر مع امه يحاول يرجع اللي كان ، يحاول يخلي جرحه من امه يبرى ولو شوي
بس مايقدر كل مايسمع صوتها وخصوصآ كلمة لا قلبه يعوره واييد يتذكر لحظات ماتنطرى .. 
يوم يروح لها وترفض بنت عمه ويوم يترجاها ويطيح على ريلها وهي مثل الجبل

عمر : عن اذنج يمه
لطيفه : وين بتروح حبيبي؟
عمر : بنزل بنزل
لطيفه : اوصلك 
عمر : لا خلج ادل طريجي عددل
سكتت لطيفه لان ولدها مبين عليه انه متظايق حييييييييل بس ماتعرف
او بالاحرى نست شلون تواسي عيالها !! 

يوم الخميس خالد وغلا قبل المغرب مشوا من بيتهم للبيت العود متجمعين كلهم على الفطور .. 
وصلوا للبيت وخالد نزل فتح الباب لغلا
غلا ترفع حواجبها : ياسلاام
خالد : احم احم
غلا : لوسمحت شيل عيالك
خالد : لا والله مب عيالج بعد
غلا : خالد تكفى ظهري انقص
خالد : سلامة ظهرج ، هاتيييييييهم اشيلهم ثنينهم ، وينه الثاني نسيناه؟
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا خاالد كاهو ، بس انا بشيله 
خالد : لا هاتيهم الـ2
غلا : لا ماله داعي خلاص ادخل .. 
خالد : زين زين ، ياتزفين ياتدزين ، شفيج عليييييي
غلا ترفع حاجب جنها تنطره متى يمشي .. 
خالد سوى روحه زعل ودخل 
سلم على امه وعلى الموجودين وفاطمه بنت عمته شالت فيصل منه 
وسعد خذه خالهم بوعمر .. 
خالد يبي يقهر غلا لصق فخالته 
خالد : خالتي حبيبتي شنو فطوركم اليوم؟
غلا تظيق له عيونها اونها تتوعد له بشي
خالد يعفس ملامح وجهه يعني مب هامه
غلا قعدت معاهم شوي وبعدها راحت مع غاده وتغريد عمتها يشوفون الفطور على الطاوله .. 
غلا : لا عمتي عزلو خلونا بروحنا والرجال بروحهم 
تغريد : شسوي شور سعود 
غلا : عمتي مب عدله البنات هني والصبيان مب عدله يتجابلون حتى على الاكل
تغريد : روحي قولي لسعود 
غلا سكتت وتأففت لانها تدري مالها شور على سعود .. 
لطيفه : خير شفيكم؟
تغريد : غلا تقول خل نعزل ونخلي الرجال بروحهم والنسوان بروحهم
لطيفه : لا والله!
غلا: خالتي مايصير جــ(تقاطعها)
لطيفه : سمعيييييي حبيبتي ، تتحكمين فالتصرفات فبيتكم مب هنيي ، هني البيت بيتي والشور شوررري ، ماتبين بكييفج ،، فاهمتنيي!!
غلا فتحت عيونها و طالعت عتمها ووجهت نظرها على غاده .. 
غاده : خالتي الله يهداج شفييج؟ ماقالت شي غلط ،، بعدين صاجه البنات كلهم هني والصبيان بعد مب حلوه 
لطيفه : الللله هاديني من قبل لاتجوني ، والله ، اخر زمن تدعون ربي يهديني
مشت لطيفه من جدامهم وهي تتمخطر وتآمر على الخدامات وتعطيهم التعليمات 
غلا نفضت روحها من بين يد تغريد وطلعت من المطبخ وهي تمشي لاقرب دار .. 
محد لمحها غير قليلين من الموجودين 
خالد ريلها وعمر ولد خاله والعنود ومحمد اخوها .. 
خالد يطالع خالته : شفيها غلا؟
خالته : مادري
خالد فز على حيله وطلع من حشرة اليمعه اللي هو فوسطها 
يطق الباب على غلا .. 

خالد : غلا فتحي ، انا خالد ، شفيج عمري، فتحي الباب
غلا داخل الدار تصيييح من جاسي قلبها على طريقة لطيفه ، اي طبعآ هي تقدر تستمر على الطيبه اكثر من يوميين 
ماتقدر حتى تمسك لسانها وهي صايمه ، حسبي الله ونعم الوكييل عليج حسبي الله عليج
خالد : فتحي ياغلا ، تكفين فتحي الباب
جاه محمد : خير شصاير؟
خالد يطالعها وهو موصل حده ورد يطق الباب .. 
محمد : شفيك؟
خالد : حمود روح عن ويهي لا افطر عليك
محمد مشى عنه وخلاه .. 

خالد يحاول انها تفتح الباب ماتبي اخرتها نطقت وقالت له بعدييييييين وردت تصيح
راح للمطبخ وسأل غاده وقالت له 
نزل للطابق التحتي ولقى امه 
خالد : تكفين يمه 
لطيفه : شعندك
خالد : تكفين رحميني مولاقيها منج ولا من دنياي مع مرتي ، لين متى يايمه ، حرام عليج شسوت لج شسوت لجججججججججججج 
لطيفه : لاتصرررخ ويهد انشالله
خالد : يمه بالله عليج مره مثلج ، صايمه مصليه ، تعامل مرت ولدها جذي وين صارت هذي يايمه وين ؟ حرام عليج مرتي تعنيني يعني دامج زعلتيها وغلطتي عليها
زعلتيني انا ولدج وغلطتي علي يرضيييج يعني يرضيج ؟
لطيفه : لا شوف حبيبي تمثيلياتك انت ومرتك مب علي انا خلو رومنسيتكم لكم 
تبيها تتشرط وتنهي وتآمر علي انا ، ليش اصغر عيالها انا؟
خالد : اعووووووووذ بالله ، مابي اقول شي ، الواحد صايم ومب زين يجرح صيامه
لطيفه : عشت ياولدي ، والله وكبرت
خالد طالعها وطلع عنها .. 
رد للدار اللي فيها غلا وحط يده على الباب فتح بدون لايهوس عليه

تدرون من شاف قاعد مع غلا ؟؟ 

من ماد يده لها؟

مادها وفيها الفاين عشان تنشف دموعها؟؟


محمد .. 

ولا تغريد ؟؟ ولا غاده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دمعة الروح

~®§§][][ الفصـل الرابع ][][§§®~

°¨*~¤¦ الجــزء الأول ¦¤*~¨°


راح اسميـه ((الجزء الحزيـن)) ..


دخل خالد على مرتـه وشافها دافنه وجهها المحمممر من زود الصياح والقهر 
فحظن عمـها سعوود .. 
تقطع قلبه خالد على مرته ، حس بالاهانه تطعنه وتصفق وجهه من كل صوب ، وين اودي وجهي منج ومن ابوي ، ماقدر ادافع عنج لو بالكلام حتى 
تم واقف مثل التمثال مايعرف شيسوي ، مايقدر يحط عينه بعين مرته ، شلون ارضى لج بالمذله شلوووووون؟ صج اني حقير ماستاهلج
سعود : شفيك ياخالد؟ ليش واقف؟ تعال اقعد عند مرتك ..
خالد و لاجنه حد يكلمه ..
طلع من الدار وهو يركض عند امه وعيونه شبه غارقه فدموعها .. 
دورها ولقاها بالصاله واقفه بروحها لفها وهو ماسكها من جتوفها..
ماتكلم وخلى الحجي والكلام يدور بينهم من عيونه ..
ساكت وامه تطالع فعيونه لكن الضو شابه منهممممم .. 
غلا رفعت راسها من حظن عمها وهي تشيل الشعر عن وجهها وهو محمررر عدل 
غلا : وينه خاالد عمي؟
سعود : مادري يايبا طلع
غلا : وين رااح؟ طلع وهو معصب 
سعود : ماطلع من البيت طلع من هني
غلا حست بتفاهة الكلام اللي تقوله وطلعت من الدار تدور ريلها حتى شيلتها نست تحطها .. 
نزلت على الدرج وتحس جنها بتفقد خالد اليوم نفس المشاعر نفس الاحاسيس والنبض بيوم مات عمها جاتها اليوم .. 
خافت حيييل وقلبها طار من ضلوعها .. 
دخلت المطبخ : وييييين خالد؟ غاده وين خالد؟
غاده : مادري حبيبتي تحت عند امه 
ركضت غلا ولحقتها غاده .. 
وصلوا للطابق التحتي وكانت هي فيه مع ولد تغريد الصغير .. 
غلا : وين خالد ؟ وين راح؟
لطيفه : وانا شدراني روحي شوفي وين ريلج لاتساليني انا
غلا تسطر ويهها : غاااااااده والله بستخفففف وين راااااااااااااااح؟ (قعدت على الكرسي) 
غاده : طولي بالج ياغلا اكيد فالبيت انا بروح اسال حد من اخواني اكيد شافوه 
غلا : بسرعه واللي يسلم عمرج
راحت غاده تسأل الصبيان فالصاله محد يدري عنه ولا حد شافه 
غاده جنه شي طاح على راسها شتقول حق هالغلا الحين والله لاتقلب البيت على راسهم .. 
غاده : عمور قوم اتصل له 
عمر الصغير : شقول له؟
غاده : اسأله وينك انت؟
عمر : انزييييييييييييين كم تعطيني
غاده تدفره : اتصل وخلصني يابرد اعصابك يالكريه
عمر : زين زين هاي صايمه

اتصل عمر على موبايل خالد ورد عليه من غير نفس لان ماكان يبي يرد ورد بالغلط .. 
عمر : خاااااااااااااالد!
خالد : شتبي؟
عمر : انت وين؟ البيت هني مقلوب فوق تحت عليك يدورونك
خالد : من يبيني؟
عمر : انت عاااااارف ياعممي لاتستعبط 
خالد : عمور اخلص وفض هالسيره شتبون؟ اغراض مب جايب لكم زين
عمر : ذيه يبي يروح الجمعيه
غاده تسحب الموبايل منه : وخر زين ،،، الو خالد
خالد : هلا غاده
غاده : انت وينك ؟ مرتك عافستنا ، رد خلصنا
خالد (ياعمررري والله) : مابي بفطر بره ، مع ربعي برروحي..
غاده : شلون مع ربعك بروحك
خالد : مادري غااااااااااده مادري اوف

وسكر التليفون خالد ... 
غاده : الووو؟؟؟؟ الووووووو!! ... 
سكره؟؟
من صجه؟؟ شقوووول لها الحين؟ استغفر الله العلي العظييم
غلا تصرخ من الطابق التحتي .. : غاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااده !
غاده : الله يعينييييييييي ، نعممممم ، كاني جااااااااايه نطري.. 
عمر بن سعود كان قاعد بينهم ويفكر شاللي صاير بين غلا وخالد؟
متهاوشين ؟ شسالفتهمممممممم !
غاده : هلا غلا!!
غلا : وينه خالد ؟ راح!!
غاده : اي راح ، قال بيفطر مع ربعه
غلا : شلون؟ مع ربعه! بس هو ماقال لي!
لطيفه : ولازم يعطيج خبر بكل شي وياخذ اذنج
غلا غمضت عينها ماتبي ترد عليها ، وصلت حدها خلاص .. 
غاده : لا قال ،يعني هو قصد ان فجأه عزموه ربعه ، وظغطوا عليه ، عرفتي
غلا : اففففف ، بس مايصير يطلع ومايقولي ولاحتى اشوفه 

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*. *.*.* .*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

تجمعوا على الفطور كلهم وغلا معاهم لكن ماجاست شي غير الشوربه وماكملتها بعد
عنود : ها غلا ، وينه ريلج؟
غلا رفعت حاجب وطالعت عمتها ..
تغريد : كملي اكلج عنود ، مب حلو اذا برد حبيبتي
عنود : Okaay
فاطمه : يما عطيني الصحن
عمر كان قاعد حذا جاسم ولد خاله وهو اللي تكفل به 
عمر كره روحه حس انه صاير عاله على غيره وين مايروح يبي حد يعانيه ويداريه ، زهق من هالعييييشه ، لكن شيسوي ، أمــــر الله ..
خالد من الجهه الثانيه مر على مطعم وخذ له اكل وراح عند البحر وقعد بروحه ياكل بالسياره .. 
خلص ونزل يدور مكان يقط فيه الاكياس .. 
قطهم ورجع قعد تحت شجره ، تسند عليها وهو بثوبه ، قط الغتره من طلع من البيت من الحره ..
سحب الباكيت من مخباه وطلع له زقاره ،، ولع الزقاره والدخان يطلع منها ويتبخر .. 
الزقاير ظلت تنسحب وحده ورا الثانيه .. 
لف خالد نظره حس في حد معاه ، شافها وحده ، رجع نظره على البحـر 
حس الكيان اللي كان بعيد كل شوي يقرب منه ، الخجل غرق خالد وماقدر يلف لان شيلتها بدت تظرب بجتوفه .. 
البنت : خيـر ، في شـي؟
خالد رفع عينه : لا ، ولاشي 
البنت : شكلك متظايق حييييل
خالد مارد عليها وظلت تسأله وتسولف معاه وهو سارح بألفيين عااااالم
غلا ، والبيت ، وعياله ، وامنه ، وهله ، وربعه ، وشغله ، وعمره .... 
رد لويعه خالد ولف يشوف وين البنت ،،، مالقاها .!. 
وين راحت؟ توها كانت هني
شدعوى !! معقوله يتراوالي؟ بـس هي كانت تتكلم و........
انا الظاهر عقلي رّوَح .. 
ركب سيارته خالد بعد ماطفى الزقاره ، شغل المسجل من دون لايحس من زمان قطعه .. 

يا مــن الغــــلا لك زاد بي الشــــــــوق
يختال شوقي وسط الاعمـــــــاق
ماغـض جفنـي حارب المــوت
متوقد احساسـي وخفــاق

خالد صرخ فالسياره : يوووهووووووووووو بعد غلا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(شقصددددددددك !!! )

فالبيت غلا جن جنووووووونها على خالد لا يرد ولااتصل ومسكر الموبايل
عمر كان تحت بداره .. مايدري ليش هاليوم بالذات هو وايد حــزيـن ,, 
مسكر على روحه باب الدار ومنسدح على سريره .. 

(( كلهم باعوني ياغلا ، ربعـي ، هلي ، حتى اخواني ، حتى انتي بعتيني وخليتيني ، انا ماسويت شي ولا ضريت بأي شي ، ليش تعاملوني جذي.؟ ادري اني صاير كريه ودمي ثقيل لكن لو اقدر اساعد روحي بساعد .. ))
عمر كان قاعد بالدار بروحه ويسمع ظحك واستعباط عيال خاله وخالاته بالصاله
وولاحد منهم سائل عنـه ، قاعد بالدار جنه شايب الخدامه دخلته من الحين عشان ينام .. 
دمعت عيونه ومسحهم ، خلااص شبقى اصيح عليه؟ 
اذا اللي احبهم راحو مني وضاعوا وهم جدامي ، وحتى مايحسون فيني 
خساره حتى حالي اصيح عليــه .. 
طقت غلا الباب ودخلت ..
عمر : منوو؟
غلا بصوت واطي : هذي انا ياعمـر
دفـا صوت غلا غمرررر عمر باشيا وايد كان يفتقدها ، مسك قلبه وهو منسدح 
(والله ماقدر ياغلا اسمع صوتي على لسانج ومااثور ، يلعن الحب وساااااااعته ياشيييييخ) 
عمر : حيـاج بنت عمي . 
قعدت غلا على الكرسي وصوتها يرقل .. 
عمر : شفيج غلا؟ شصاير؟


غلا: خالد ، مادري وين راح 
عمر : ليش صاير شي بينكم؟
غلا : لا ولاشـي بس هو طلع وقال انه بيفطر مع ربعه بس حتى ماقال لي
عمر يبي يهديها : ماتدرين ياغلا ، يمكن كل شي صار بسرعه ، بعدين ربعه انا اعرفهم خالد مايردهم ويحنون وايد عليه اكيد ماصار وقت يقولج ومرده يرجع لج
غلا : تهقـى؟
عمر : أكيد انتي حبه ام عياله شلون مايبي لها سؤال يابنت عمــي
غلا ظحكت وطلعت عنه 
وتم عمر بوحدته وبظلام داره وعيوووونــــــــــه
خالد كان يدور بالشوارع وهو مب عارف وين يروح ؟؟ 
ذبح عمره بالزقاير شاف روحه قاعد يسوق لين وصل عند بيته .. 
نزل تسبح وبدل ملابسه وتطيب وطلع ،، راح للمسجد وصلـى التراويح .. 
بعد ماطلع من المسجد حس نفسه مرتـاحه عن قبل دخل البيت وراح عند سيارته فتحها وطلع موبايله فتحه واتصل على موبايل غـلا .. 
ردت عليه غلا وصوتها فيه نبره ماعرف يفسرها خالد .. 
خالد : الوو؟
غلا : هلا خالد
خالد: ها غلا شلونج؟
غلا : انت وينك؟
خالد : فالبيت
غلا : وانا هني ، جنه عبجتك السالفه خالد ، تخليني وتروح !
خالد : لاتفسرين بكيفج ، بمر اخذج ! 
غلا مب مصدقه ان اللي يكلمها خالد ، فوق اللي سواه يكلمها جذي !! 
غلا : ليش تكلمني جذي؟
خالد : مافيني شي ، ربع ساعه واكون عندكم 
غلا : اووكي 
خالد : غـلا؟
غلا : يلا مع السلامه
خالد : سمعينييي غلا
غلا : شتبي خالد؟
خالد : لاخلاص ولاشي 
غلا : مع السلامه

وسكرت التليفووون ،،، 
خالد خذ موبايله ورضخه على الطوفه ، انكسر الموبايل ولا ركبه خلاه وطلع من البيت .. 
ركب سيارته عشان يروح ويجيب غـلا ... 
وصل للبيت العود وكانو الشباب محد طالعين والنسوان فالمجلس عندهم ضيوف .. 
دور غلا قالوا تلبس بدارها .. 
صعد لدارها بس مالقاها ،، دور فالطابق كله مالقاها ماتوقعها بدار عمهم سعد .. 
شاف الباب مفتوح ودخل .. 
خالد : انتي هني؟
غلا : اوه ، زين تذكرتني
خالد : وانا انساج؟
غلا تظحك له غصب عنها 
خالد : شفييج غلا؟
غلا : انا شفيني ولاا انت خالد؟
خالد نزل راسه : انا مالي ويه اكلمج
غلا : ليش شسويت؟
خالد : من بعد اللي صار اليوم ، انا ماستاهلج
غلا : شنو يعني؟
خالد : غلا انا ماقدر ادافع عنج ، انا مب كفوووو 
غلا : شهاللي تقوله خالد ؟
خالد : صدقيني غلا ، فكري فاللي اقوله
غلا : خالد اذا فبالك شي قوووله لاتلمح وتحط اسباب 
خالد : صدقيني مافي فبالي اي شي ، بس غـلا ،،،،، سامحينيييييييييييييييييي
غلا : ماصار شي خالد خلاص قووم لاتسوي بروحك جذي
خالد : تكفين غلا قولي سامحتك
غلا : خالد عشاني قوم لاتسوي بروحك جذذذذذذذذذذذي 
خالد : ماني قايم قبل لاتقولين
غلا صاحت وهي تشيل خالد من على ريلها : تكفىىىىى قوووووووووووم
طاحت على الارض لامته وتصييييح 
خالد : تكفين غلا لاتصيحين مابي اشوفج تصيحين عشان خاطري ، بعدين انتي شتسوين بهالدار ، شقلنا احنا ياغلا؟؟
غلا : ماقدر ياخالد ماقدر احس روحي هني ،منزرعه هنييي
خالد : مابي اسمع هالكلام مره ثانيه غلا ، عشاني انا ، انا خلود 
غلا تظحك وهي تصيح : انت خالد ، بوفيصل (وردت تصيح بقوه)
خالد : ياويلييي قلنا لاتصيحيييييييييييييييييييين ياغلا لاتصيحيين 
غلا تمسح دموعها : انشالله ..
خالد : يلا مسحي دموعج وكملي لبسج 
غلا : ليش
خالد يظحك لها وتبين غمازته عددددل : انا عازمج
غلا : وين؟
خالد : انتي خلصي وتعرفين
غلا : خالد مايصير احنا نجي هني نقعد معاهم نخليهم ونروح ، عيب
خالد يكلمها بصوت واطي : واحد يبي يستانس مع مرته ، شيبي فقعدة البيت ، خلصي يلا يلا لا آخذ عيالي ونشرد
غلا : تسويها 
خالد يظحك لها : ههههههه يلا وانا بروح اقعد تحت اذا خلصتي قولي لي حياتي
غلا : انشالله
نزل خالد وقعد عند عياله جات امه ولا جنه حد حذاه يلاعب عياله ويظحك معاهم يسكر ظحك جنهم يدغدغونه ..
خلاهم خالد وراح عند عمر اخوه .. 
طق خالد الباب ودخل عليه .. 
خالد : ها عمير شتسوي بروحك؟؟
عمر : ولاشي والله قاعد
خالد : وينهم عنك؟
عمر : انا بقعد بروحي
خالد : يعني اطلع؟
عمر : لالا شدعوى افا عليك
خالد : هههه 
عمر : ها وين كنت؟
خالد : وين ؟
عمر : هلك انعفسوا عليك مساعه
خالد : هههههه شسوي ربعي لحوا علي الا افطر معاهم ماقلت لا
عمر : ههههههه اي اعرفك عند الاكل ماتعرف امك من ابوك 
خالد : شفت شلون ههههههههههههههه
قعد معاه خالد يسولفون ويظحكون يواسي اخوه لانه يدري انه قاطعه عدل
خلصت غلا ونزلت لهم قالت لغاده انها بتطلع وتشوف عيالها اذا تقدر وهم مب مطولين..
غاده : افا عليج ياغلوي من غير ماتقولين
غلا : تسلميين حبيبتي ، خلاص اي شي اتصلي لي اوكي
غاده : ولايهمج انتي روحي استانسي وووووووو 
غلا تظربها : غاااااااااااااده
غاده : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ، يلا حبيبتي روحي لاتتأخرون 
غلا خدودها ولعت : انشالله ، يلا مع السلامه 
غاده : الله وياكم .. 
نزلت غلا وسالت عن خالد قالو لها فدار عمر طقت الباب
خالد لف عليها ورفع حاجب 
غلا تاشر له (انا خلصت)
خالد : خلاص عيل حبيب قلبي ، انا رايح تامرني بشي؟
عمر : سلامتك يابوفيصل ماتقصر .. بس لاتقطعنا
خالد : افا عليييك 
عمر : ههههه مع السلامه
خالد : الله يسلمك
وطلـــع عنــــــــه


خالد يسكر الباب من وراه 
خالد : هلا والله ، هلا بهالزيييين
غلا : اييي قص علي ، يلا يلا 
خالد : هذا جزا الدلع هااا اوريييييييج انااا 
غلا : هههههههه شفيك اليوم ؟
خالد : مافينييي شي ، يلا تفضلي

طلع خالد وغلا معاه ..

لطيفه تشوفهم من الصاله الفوقيه وهم فالحوش طالعين مع بعض.. 
لطيفه ( هييين ياغلوي تحطين راسج براسي)
غاده : خالتي شفيج؟
لطيفه : مافيني شي
غاده : شفيج على غلا اليوم؟
لطيفه : مافيني شي انتي الثانيه
و راحت عنها
غاده : يه
راحت غاده حق امها تقول لها يمكن تقدر انها تساعدهم شوي .. 
غاده : يمه والله حرام انتي ماشفتيها شلون تكلمها شوي وتضربها 
الام : وانا شعلي ياغاده خليهم مالنا خص لطيفه ان تدخلنا بينها ماراح نسلم منها
غاده قعدت على الكرسي حاطه يدها على خدها 
(( والله حراااام مسكينه ماتستاهل )) 

خالد وغلا كانوا بكوفي شوب بس مسكر .. 
خالد : ولين الحين زعلانه علي؟
غلا : لا ماني زعلانه
خالد : اكيد غلا!
غلا : اي اكيد..
خالد : بس انا جنه حد مجتفني ماقدرت اسوي شي لج
غلا : سويت اللي محد قدر يسويه خالد
خالد : انا؟
غلا : اي
خالد : شسويت؟
غلا : طالعني وبتعرف شسويت
خالد يبقق عينه : اووف خطيره مرتي 
غلا : هههه ليش
خالد : حلووووووه
غلا : ههههههه ،، خالد من صجي 
خالد : وانا من صجي ، قولي لي شسويت
غلا : غيرتني خالد غيرتني حيل للاحسن انت الوحيد اللي قدر يطلعني من اللي كنت فيه من موتة عمي .. 
خالد : وانتي غيرتيني بعد خليتيني ماستغني عن شي اسمه غلا (يتنفس بقووه ) صارت غلا النسممممممم لي ، احبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــج
غلا ولعت خدوها : بــــــــــــــــس موووو هني خالد
خالد : ييييه وانا شعلي اي والله مو هني 
غلا : هههههههههههههههه

عمر كان قاعد بداره دخلت عليه العنود ولطيفه 
الثنائي الشررررير .. 
العنود : هـلا عمر
عمر : اهلين عنود
لطيفه : عمر عنود تبيك شوي
عمر : اي خلج ويانا يمه 
لطيفه : لا انا بخليكم وبرجع
عمر : خلج يمه ، مب عدله قعدتنا
لطيفه : ماقلت هالكلام يوم قعدت مع ست الحسسن
عمر سكت عنها وصرخ : مابي حد طلعوا برررررره 
عنود : بس انا ابيك
عمر : ذذذذذذلفي انتي بعد
عنود ولعت عليه وسكتت وسحبتها لطيفه معاها .. 
خالد وغلا دخلوا على الصراخ وهم متخرعين .. 
عمر : اخذيها وطلعييييييي لابارك اللي فاللي عرفتهمممممممممممممم اففففففففف منكم ومن هالعيششششه 

خالد : شفيكم يمه شصاير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

غلا فتحت عيووووووونها وشهقت 
وغاده اللي وصلت بعدها نفس الذهول صادها

شصاير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



غلا انصدمت من حركة لطيفه مسكتها من يدها جنها بتظربها
غلا : شفيييج خالتي؟
خالد يشيل يد امه من يد غلا : يمه اذا عندج كلام قوليه لي غلا مالها شغل 
لطيفه : وخررررررر انت
خالد : مب مووووخر واللي بيكلم مرتي يكلمني اناا (يجر غلا معاه) .. 
راح خالد وهو مسير غلا وراه 
لطيفه : انا اراويه حسابه عنددددددي ، صج ماعرفت اربيه .. 

تهقون لطيفه صج ماعرفت تربي عيالها ؟؟؟

المهم .. 

عمر قعد معصب بداره منقهر ، يحس ان اليوم عرف قدر غلا اكثر وانقهر عليها من كل قلبه ، بس شيسوي !! 
رن موبايله وقعد يدوره ، تبع الصووت لين حصله ظغط على الازره ورد .. 
عمر : الووو؟
تركي : هلا والله بعمير 
عمر :اهلين هلا .. 
تركي : اخبارك حبيبي؟
عمر : الله يسلمك 
تركي : عمير باجر فطورك علييي ها
عمر : انشالله 
تركي : انا بمرك ونطلع ويابعض ها 
عمر : انشالله
تركي : خلاص اخليك شكلك مشغول
عمر : مع السلامه ...............
وسكر الخط
تركي ماتوقع حركة عمر ذي ، بس من صوته مبين انه مهموم او عنده شي يبي يفضه من صدره ومب قادر .. 
عمر حس نفسه انتهى من الوجود ومابقى منه غير الرماد تنقله نسمة الهوا وين ماتبي .. 
دور قلوب غير قلبها يحبه بس ماقدر .. مايدري ليش منجذب لغلا بهالشكل الفظييع ..

----------


## دمعة الروح

طــاف نــص رمضـــان ، وجاتنا اواخره .. 
باخر اسابيعه كانو متجمعين فالبيت العود وخالد وغلا معاهم .. 
خالد كان نص منسدح على الكرسـي بالصاله بعد الفطوور .. 
راحت له العنود تبيه يشرح لها شي تقول حاولت تفهمه ماقدرت ..
خالد : هلا عنود آمري؟
عنود : قالت لي خالتي انك شاطر بالرياضيات !
خالد : قالو لج 
عنود : وانا ابيك تشرح لي هالمسأله ماقدر افهمها 
خالد : اشوف !! ( ياخذ الدفتر من عندها ويشوف المسأله ) 
دخلت غلا وهي شايله سعد وتقرص خدوده شافتهم وشافت عنود كل شوي تجدم تبي تلص فخالد 
خالد يوخر شوي شوي لين ماصار على يد الكرسي لووووووول .. 
غلا رفعت حاجب وقعدت على كرسي جدامهم 
خالد يحط القلم فنص الدفتر ويسكره ..
طالعها خالد بنظرات ماعرف شلون افسرها ،، محتر منها منقهر منها معصب منها او عليها .. 
استغربت نظراته غلا بس ماعبرته .. بعد قعد معاها اكيد مب قادر تمسك روحك عنها
قعدت على الكرسي وحطت سعد على الارض اللي بدى يحبي .. 
طلع خالد زقاره ورجع فتح الدفتر وقعد يشرح للعنود 
بوسط الشرح عنود كانت تستخف دمها لخالد وهو مايدري ليش يظحك 
ظحكاته وصلت لمسمع غلا وانقهرت حيييييل من هالحركه ،، ماعرفت شتسوي ، سعد حط يده على ريل خالد يبيه يرفعه 
انقطع حبل الافكار فبال خالد والشرح وصارت نظراته على اللي عند ريله ، رفعه خالد وحطه بحظنه .. 
سعد مسك المسباح اللي فيد خالد وتم يلعب فيه لين قصصصصصه .. 
خالد : يابابا شووف شسويت زين جذي !! يلا قووم 
سعد بدت علامات الصياح تبين على ويهه نزله خالد من على حظنه وهده على الارض 
سعد تم يصيح وغلا تطالع خالد وهي ودها باقرب شي تكفخه .. 
شالته وطلعت من الغرفه ،، خالد تم يشرح وغلا راحت وردت لنفس المكان وهم على قعدتهم مخلصين الشرح ويسولف معاها .. 
غلا ماقعدت على مدخل الصاله وقفت طالعته وطلعت ..
قعدت مع تغريد عمتها شوي وراحت عنها تغريد تلبس تروح المسيد .. 
غلا ركبت الدار تودي فيصل اللي نام بحظنها .. 
حطته بسريره ووطت على الليتات ، غطته وتمت تمسح على راسه وتطالعه ، سمعت صوت حد يسكر الباب .. 
لفت تشوف لقت خالد طالع من الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه) .. 
ولا جنها شافت شي ردت تطالع فيصل وتمسح على خدووده الحمـــر .. 
قعدت شوي ولفت لقت خالد يتلبس للصلاة ، واقف جدام المنظره ينسف غترته وهو يطالع روحه بكل شموووخ .. 
خالد : شبلاج؟
غلا توقف وراه وتطالعه : مافيني شي 
خالد : ليش جذي عيل؟
غلا : شنو اللي ليش جذي؟
خالد : اظن اذا رديت ابي اشوفج تبتسمين لي تظحكين لي تعطيني ريج حلو مب صاده عني ولاجنه حمار داخل هالدار 
غلا فتحت عيونها : اناا؟؟؟؟؟
خالد : يوووووووه غلا ، لين متى بنتم على هالحال
غلا : شفيك انت ؟ اي حال؟
خالد سكت وانتبه هو شقاعد يخرف؟ شيقول !!! كلامه ماله اي تفسير
غلا : سبحان الله ظحكتك مساعه مع العنود ترن بالمكان وانا لي الـ ،، ماعطلك اكيد تنتظرك تحت تبيك روح ولاتتأخر على صلاتك ، وماوصيك انا ولاجني مرتك هاا .. 
خالد طالعها وهو منصدم وطلع من الدار ورضخ الباب ورااه .. 
غلا حذفت روحها على السرررير اول مره تحس بالكره لخالد ودها تكفخه على حركته..
خالد من بعد التراويح مارجع البيت وغلا ولاعبرته خلته حتى لوبيرد لها هي بتروح عنه .. 
رجعت مع الدريول للبيت وسعد وفيصل ..
الساعه 11 خالد اتصل البيت العود وردت العنود لانها كانت الوحيده الموجوده من غير اهل البيت .. 
تنتظره الشيخه .. شافت التليفون يرن وردت عليه .. 
العنود : الوووو
خالد : هلا عنود
العنود : هلا والله هلا بخالد
خالد : غلا عندج؟؟
العنود عفست ملامحها : غلا؟؟ لحظه .. لا طلعت 
خالد : شنو؟ وين راحت؟
العنود : مادري 
خالد : شنو ماتدرين ؟ وين امي عمتي
العنود ببرود : فووووق
خالد : اوووه 
وسكرررر
العنود انقهرررت ( يعني لين الحين ماقدرت اجيب راسك ياخالد ، طول هالسنين وقعدة اليوم مافادت انا اوريك) ..
رجع خالد البيت وهو يتمنى انها فالبيت ، بيعتذر عن اللي سواه كان فغفله مايدري شكان يسوي .. 
دورها لقى البيت فيه حس وفيه حد يعني حمدلله غلا موجوده .. 
حذف غترته على اول كرسي وراح سال الخدامه قالت له عاليه جاتها مع صلاة التراويح وبعدين ماشافوها ..
خالد طار قلبه : لايكون صار فيها شيييييي!
الخدامه : What??
خالد طلع وفتح باب الغرفه الكرستال مالقاها .. بعدين وقف يفكر ، غلا طول عمرها قافله هالغرفه وماتخلي اي حد يدخلها ، هز راسه وطلع الدرج 
فتح باب غرفتهم بقووه ولقى غلا ترفع شعرها .. 
غلا تخرعت بس مابينت له ( ليش يفتح الباب جذي؟) 
خالد تسبه من شيين انها زعلانه ومن شكلها
كانت لابسه جلابيه من الشيفون لونها بني محرووق وباطرافها رسم بالاحمر .. 
والشيفون طايح على جسمها ومبين نعومتها .. 
لكن انها زعلانه والحزن اللي فملامحها خرب عليها
خالد يمسك يدها برجا : غـــلاااااا
غلا : شتبي ! 
خالد : حيااتي

غلا : تتوقع اني مثل كل مره تزعلني وتغلط وبسامح صح ، خلاص خالد كل شي له آخر ، وانا صبرت وايد ، اذا عندك اي كلام قوله لي الحين لاتخش بقلبك بعد ، اذا مو طايق العيشه معاي (تبلع ريجها) قولي ، خساره افرض روحي عليك وانا مفكره اني مهنيتك 
خالد : لحظه لحظه ، شهالكلام ؟؟ من وين جبتيه 
غلا : الكلام لو اللي مايعرفنا وشاف اللي سويته اليوم بيقولك اكثر من هالكلام
خالد : افا
غلا : انا شسويت لك خالد؟ قولي الله يخليك لاتخش بقلبك مب انت اللي تبي الصراحه 
خالد : تكفين غلا والله العظيم انا مادري شجاني مساعه واللله مادري هاوشت وطلعت من البيت بعد هاوشت رفيجي مادري شفيني ، تكفين غلا لاتزعلين علي
غلا : خالد مب كل غلطه باعتذار تتصلح ، اتكلم جد اذا بقلبك شي طلعه
خالد يحب يدها : والللللله مافقلبي غير حبج صدقيني غلا والله العظيييم والله
غلا سكتت وماعلقت 
خالد : غــــــــــــــلا ! 
غلا تطالعه بدون ماترد 
خالد: قولي مسامحتك الله يخلييج
غلا طالعته بنفس النظرات اللي طالعها فيها وطلعت من الدار .. 
خالد يلحقها : غلا الله يخليييج لاتذبحيني
غلا : خلاص خالد 
خالد : لا مب خلاص تكفين حرام عليج والله حرام ، غلا وغلاتج انا نفسي مب عارف شجاني الله يخليييج
غلا طخت شوي : خلاص ماصار شي 
خالد : ووراس ولدج!
غلا سكتت وماعلقت 
خالد : راويني عينننج
غلا ظحكت وشالت يده : وخرر خالد 

و مشت عنه خلته فالصاله .. 
خالد قعد بروحه صج صج تأثر اليوم وايد ، افف من غلا من ربعه من اشيا وايد خصوصآ حركتها الحين ، شلون تخليني وتروح . 



بعد 3 ايام .. 
غلا شوي شوي نست اللي صار ولو انه مأثر فيها وايد وكلامها الحلو مع خالد بدى تدريجيآ يقل وحاز بخاطره هالسالفه مووت .. 

خالد : عندي لج مفاجأتين ..
غلا : الله ، 2 مره وحده
خالد : ها شعبالج عيل ، انتي الغـــــلا 
غلا ظحكت من غير خاطر : شعندك؟
خالد : كل خير ، اول وحده (يدخل يده بمخباته ويطلع علبه صغييره ملفوفه بشريطه)
غلا : شنو هذي؟
خالد : فتحيها
غلا خذت العلبه من يده وفجت الشررريطه ، فتحت العلبه وابتسمت لما شافت اللي جايبه لها خالد
شاري لها خاتم شكله حلو .. 
غلا (تظن اني بهديه وكلمتين حلوين برضى ولا بنسى ياخالد) 
غلا : الله وايد حلو حبيبي ، مشكور
خالد : لا مابينا شكر احنااا
غلا ابتسمت له : هذي الاولى والثانيه
خالد : ماوحشوج اهل الكووويت؟
غلا طارت من مكانها ومسكيت قلبها : حيييييييييييل
خالد يظحك بابتسامه تقططع : هههههههه 
غلا تلم خالد اللي هيهات توصل له لوووووول 
خالد يوخر غلا عن صدره شوي : بس اهم شي انج راضيه عني
غلا ترد تمله : متى زعلت عشان ارضى !
خالد : حيااتي انتي والله .. 
بعد لحظات .. 
غلا : ومتى السفره ؟
خالد : رابع العييد 
غلا : اااااها 
خالد يظحك لها : بس ها كش سعد كش فيصل
غلا : ههههههههه لا والله وين نخليهم
خالد : والله ننطر عليهم لين يكبرون شوي لان هذول ماشالله بيسوون لنا اوبرا بالطياره وانا واحد غني عن هالسنفونيات
غلا : ههههههه زين زين بس مو اكثر من 3 ايام
خالد : شنووو ! بكيفج هو بكيفج ؟. انا حجزت اسبوعين
غلا : شنووو ، مافي ماخلي عيالي اسبوعين بروحهم ماافي 
خالد : عذبتيني وياعيالج انتي ، مادري منو !!
غلا : لاا واللله ،،،،، سمعتني 3 ايام ووايد بعد مابي خالد مابي
خالد : انشالله انشالله ، خلاص اللي تامريني فيه ، غيره بعد شتبي الحبيبه
غلا : مشكور مابي شي
خالد : يه
غلا : ههههه من صجي والله .. اكثر من 3 ايام مابي
خالد : فهمت والله دخل راسي فهمت وصلت المعلومه لاتحاتين اليوم بروح اكنسل 
غلا : ههههه ..


جاهم يوم العيد وفرحوا فيـه .. عدى شخص واحد كلنا نعرفه
الحزن والهم صار دنيته مايقدر يفارقهم .. (عمر) .. 
بثاني يوم لسفرة غلا وخالد عمر كان وياتركي وربعهم كلهم .. 
عمر الموبايل كان بمخباه ويظغط الموبايل ويتصل بروحه مايدري عنه عمر اتصل على آخر رقم وكان رقم خالد وخالد كان بالفندق توهم واصلين ودخل يتسبح وغلا ترتاح على السرير لين يطلع .. 
تحسها تعبااااانه منهد حيلها غير عن كل مره .. 
طبعآ منكم بيقول شمعنى ماقعدوا عند اهلهم هالمره ،، احم احم لان خالد كان يبي هالسفره تقربه اكثر و اكثر من غلط ويصلح الغلطات اللي طلعت منه فالايام اللي طافت .. 
المهم رن موبايله وشالته غلا لان خالد يتسبح ورقم عمر يمكن يبي شي ولا خالد نسى شي !! 
عمر ولاكان يدري باللي يصير بمخباه لوول ..
كان قاعد ويغني لتركـي رفيجه ..
شوفوا وبتفهموون

عمر : 

أتصبر واقول اني على البعد قاوي
والله اعلم بقلبٍ فيه الاشوااق حيــــــــه
كيف راحت يابوتركي حياتي شقاووي؟
وين درب السعاده ؟ والحياة الهنيــه !! 
وليت لاهل الهوى والحب قاضي دعاوي
كان ابشكي عيون اللي فرااقه خطيـــــــه
كاني المبلي اللي قطعته المكاااوي 
كله ماجض بالونات زادووه فيييه

غلا فتحت عيونها اكثر واكثثثر على اللي تسمعه ، والف شك وسؤال طاحو فبالها من اللي سمعته 

تركي : خلاص عميييير فضنا من هالسيره ، لين متى بنقول لك البنت مب لك مب لك
غلا تسمع اللي يقوله تركي وهي مب مصدقه ، اكيد انا احلم ، امبلا انا نايمه .. 
عمر : شسوي بقلبي ياتروك شسووي ، يلعن ابوهااللي فينيي والله
غلا سكرت الخط وقلبها يرجف من الخوف ، تحس الحركه مقصوده 
طلع خالد من الحمام وهو متعجب من غلا متخرعه حيل
خالد : شفيج؟
غلا : ها ، لا مافيني شي .. 
خالد : ليش متخرعه 
غلا : لا ولاشي ، بس ، خفت بروحي
خالد : ياحلااااااتهم والله ، لين الحين تخافين هههههههههههه 
غلا ظحكت له وهي متخرعه 
خالد : عطيني الموبايل لوسمحتي اختي
غلا : ها ، ليش؟
خالد : شنو ليش ، غلوي شبلاج ؟ شصاير؟
غلا : ولاشي ، هاك 
خالد ياخذه منها : خل نتصل لهم لايحشرونا ، نقول لهم وصلنا (يحط السماعه على اذنه ويغمز لها ) 
غلا بعد تظحك بخرعه وقامت تبدل 
خالد يلف عليها : لاتبدلين ماتبين تتعشين؟
غلا : لا مابي انزل خل نطلب 
خالد : اللي تشوفينه ،، شبلاهم محد يرد .. اتصل لعمير 
غلا طارت عيونها ..
اتصل خالد ورد عليه عمر 
خالد : هلا والله ، هلا حبيب قلبي شلونك؟
عمر : حمدلله تمام انتوا شلونكم؟
خالد : الله يسلمك 
عمر : ها حمدلله على السلامه
خالد : الله يسلمك .. وينك فالبيت ؟
عمر : لا والله مع ربعي انا
خالد : اييه انا قلت لان البيت محد يرد عليه 
عمر : ماعليه انا اخلي ابوي ولا امي يتصلون فيك .. 
خالد : تسوي خير
عمر : ههههه افا عليك حاظرين لك يابوفيصل
خالد : ماتقصر يالغااالي، خلاص ماعطلك 
عمر :تعطلني ولا تتعطل ، ههههاي
خالد : ههههههه دامك فاهم لاتتغيشم 
عمر : هههه اوكــي
خالد : يالله حبيبتي تامرني على شي؟
عمر : ابي سلامتك ..
خالد : الله يسلمك ، فمان الله 
عمر : الله وياك


راح خالد عند غلا اللي تعلق ملابسها بالكبت .
خالد : ها عمري ماتبين تنزلين؟
غلا وهي متخلبصه : لا ماعليه بنتعشى هني اليوم ، تعبانه وايد 
خالد يمسكها ويقعدها على السرير : سلامتج حبيبتي ، شفيج؟ تعبانه وايد ، نروح المستشفى ؟؟
غلا : لالا مافيني شي بس من الطياره اكيد ..
خالد : خليني اوديج اتطمن على الاقل
غلا : لا خالد مابي مافيني شي
خالد : اللي تشوفينه
ابتسمت غلا وانسدحت على السرير وخالد ماعطيها ظهره يتصل يطلب لهم عشـا .. 
خالد لف عليها بعد ماخلص : حياتي شكلج تعبانه خنروح نشوف شفيج
غلا : صدقني مافيني شي انا مب حاسه بعوار ولا شي تعب عادي خااالد
خالد سكت ومارد عليها ورد عطاها ظهره يعني زعل 
مادرى ان غلا غفت وهي ماتدري من زود التعب ،، لف عليها خالد وانسدح وشافها نايمه ..
تم يطالع غلا وتذكر عياله
خالد ( صج صج ولهت عليهم الخياس) .. 
وصل الاكل ورنوا الجرس طلع خالد من دار النوم وراح للصاله عشان يفتح الباب 
دخلوا الاكل ورجع دخل على غلا وهي نايمه نومه ثقييله 
خالد :قوووومي حياتي تعشي وردي ناااااامي
غلا : تعبانه خالد 
خالد : يابعد عمري قومي الاكل كاهو جدامج بس اكل انا اوكلج بس قووومي
غلا تفتح عيونها وماتشوف غير خالد جدامها ..
طالع يجنننننننننن 
غلا استحت وقامت من النومه .. 
خالد : ردينا على النووم 
غلا : هههههه شسوي تعبانه صج 
خالد : ريت التعب لي مب لججججج والله
غلا : لاتقول جذي بسم الله عليك .. 
خلصوا العشا وخالد خذ القفشه وشال الكاتشاب وكله
غلا شهقت : خالد شفيك حد ياكله بروحه ، ينيت ، بتحرق معدتك جذي
خالد : ههههههه شفيج حبيبتي عااادي 
غلا : شنو عادي لاتعيدها مب زين حار على جبدك
خالد : يابعد جبددددي انتي
غلا من زمان ماتحب هالكلمه تجز منها لووول
خالد : هههههههه ادري ادري لاتقولين
غلا حطت راسها بحظن خالد ونامت ،، خالد ولاقال كلمه حس بقفزه كبيره تطور كبير فرررق جد شااسع بين غلا قبل ثواني وغلا الحين .. 
اليوم الثاني .. 
خالد وغلا بيروحون لاهلهم يسلمون ويعيدون عليهم .. 
نزلت غلا من السياره اللي أجرها خالد له ، نفس سيارته بقطر ماحست بأي شي تغير عليها الا شي واحد ..... 
بعدين تعرفونه .. 
المهم .. 
نزلت غلا وتلقاها خالد وهو كااشخ بالثوووب الابيض وناسف الغتره وكاشخ بالنظاره وريحة العطرررر لاعبه لعب فالمكان ..
غلا تنفست وهي تشم عطره اللي تموت على ريحته 
خالد يغني لها وهو ماسك يدها : 
عذبتني باسباب فرقاك
ظالم(ياشر عليها) وانا(ياشر عليه) فالحب مظلووم
قلبي جبرني امشي وياك
وشحيلتي والقلب مغروووم(يمسك قلبه)؟؟؟
غلا : ههههه ، خاااالد
خالد : ياعيووووونه ، ياااانبضه ، ياروحه ، غلاااي انتي آمريني تدللي
غلا : احبـــــك
خالد : ألبــــــــي ، وينها امي تلحق على بوفيصل راح فيهااااا
خالتها اللي شافتهم بالحوش وطلعت لهم عند الباب
الخاله : حييييي الله هل الدووحه
خالد لف : هلاا ومرحبااا باهل الكويت 
غلا تفرصه 
سلموا عليها ودخلوا لداخل البيت وقاموا الكل يسلمون عليهم كبار وصغار بنات وشباب .. 
قعدت شوي غلا معاهم بعدين ماخلوها سحبوها لصالة الحريم وطاحو سوالف وتسأل وتشره وخالد انقهررر .. 
مايحب يتم بروحه بدون غلا .. 
طبعآ خالد تم مع الرجال ويسولفون ويباركون له على سعد وفيصل ...... إلخ 
غلا من تجي الكويت تستانس بس ذكريات وايد تحل ببالها امها وعمها سعد شكثر وطفولتها هني وياهم .. 
اشيا وااايد .. 
بعد العشا غلا استأذنت وطلعت من وهل لان حست بتعب فظيييييع ماتقدر تستحمل بعد .. 
فالسياره .. 
خالد : غلا موبكيفج بوديج يعني بوديج المستشفى .. 
غلا : مابي خالد لاتقعد تسوي جذي 
خالد ولاجنه يسمع لها ..
غلا : زين خلاص اسمعني
خالد : شنو
غلا : اناا
خالد : شنوووو ؟ انتي شنو ؟ بنروح المستشفى يعني بنروح
غلا صرت مع صراخ خالد : انا حامل
خالد بلع لسانه وفتح عينه والظحكه شوي شوي تحلى مبسمه : شننو؟؟ شقلتي؟
غلا خدودها ولعت : خلاص عاد اللي سمعته
خالد : من صججج حلفي غلا حلفي لي
غلا : والله 
خالد : وليش ماقلتي لي ليش سكتيي
غلا : كنت بخليها مفاجأه لكن انت مافيك صبر كلش
خالد يرجع جسمه على ورا ويدووس 
غلا : خاالد شوي شوي بتروحنا جذي 
خالد يخفف: اخسي اصلآ انا اقدر ، ترا صج حدددي مستانس 
غلا : وانا اكثررر
خالد : انشالله توم بعد
غلا : ههههه لا لين الحين
خالد : شنو لين الحين 
غلا تظحك عليه : هههههه لين الحين ماعرفو شنو لازم ننطر
خالد : اها ، الله برد اعلمهم
غلا تمسك يده : لا خالد خلها وقت ثاني مب الحييين 
خالد : ياالله وانا شيخمد هالفرحه اللي فيني ، تكفيين قولي شتبين اي شي انا بسويه الله يخليج
غلا : ابـي ، امممممم ابي عيالي ولهت عليهم والله ، حيل ولهت عليهم
خالد : صج بخيله ببطنج واحد وبالدوحه 2 وانا ابوهم مب تارس عينج 
غلا : انت عيووووني شلون تترسها ؟
خالد ينزل راسه : ترا استحيت هههههههه
غلا : ههههههههه، حياتي انت 


خالد : زين نروح نتعشى 
غلا : لا تكفى لا توني ماكله وماقدر بعد
خالد : لالالالالا مافي احلى خبر سمعته مايفوت بالساهل جذذذي لازم سلبريت 
غلا : هههههههه 
راحوا وقعدوا على البحر وسواااالف وجووو روماانسي ومافوقهم فوووق .. 
رن موبايل خالد فالسياره بس ماعبرووه .. 
رد مره ثانيه يرن وهم ماعبرووووه 
غلا تشيل راسها من على جتف خالد 
غلا : مو جنه تأخر الوقت حبيبي؟؟ 
خالد : لا
غلا تلف شيلتها : بلا تأخر خلنرد 
خالد : مابي
غلا : خاااالد
خالد : بقعد وياج
غلا : وانا وين برووح يعني 
خالد : هني احلىىىى بحر وغلا حذاي وغلا بالسمــا .. 
غلا استحت من كلامه ونزلت راسها .. 
خالد توه بينطق .. 
غلا : بس انا تعبانه
خالد فز على حيله : لالالالالالالا كل شي ولاتعبج يلا نرد نرد 
غلا : ههههههههه ،، يلا 
ركبوا السياره وخالد شاف موبايله رقم من قطر .. 
اتصل وردت العنود سوى روحه انه ماسمع وسكر الخط
غلا : من ؟ 
خالد : مادري محد رد 
غلا : اهااا ..
رجعوا الفندق و على سوالف وظحك من خالد ذبح غلا لين ماغرقت فدموعها 
رن موبايله وشافت الرقم غلا سكتت ورد هوو .. 
خالد : الوو؟
العنود : هااي خالد
خالد : اهلين ، هلا 
العنود : أحوالك؟
خالد : احسن من حالج .. انا مشغول العنود ورقمي هذا بقطعه .. 
العنود : وااي؟ شصاير؟
خالد : ولاشي ، يلا تامريني بشي؟
العنود : اممم لا مشكور
خالد : العفوو ، مع السلاااااااااااااااامه .. 
سكرت الخط العنود ونزلت للطيفه ..
العنود : ماعطاني ويه خالتي كلش ماعبرررني 
لطيفه : دام هالهيسه وياه ، اكيد ماله خلق 
العنود : شتبيني اسوي خالتي؟
لطيفه رفعت حاجب وتخصرت : صبري ، كل شي فوقته حلوو 
العنود تبتسم : تاامرين ياخالتي .. 
طلعت العنود مع الخدامه وردت بيتهم ،، ولطيفه نزلت للصاله كان عمر قاعد يتغدى (ماكدونالز) <<< يم يم ، حرام انا صايمه وانتوا صيام وماكدونالز ='{ 
المهم .. 
لطيفه : ها حبيبي ، شتسوي بروحك ؟
عمر : انا طول عمري بروحي ، هالمره حزت بخاطرج قعدتي بروحي
لطيفه : عمور ووجع ، تكلم امك جذي؟ اشوفكم استقويتوا علي ياعيالي 
عمر يكمل اكله ولا رد عليها .. 
قعدت لطيفه تتحلطم وتتشكى لريلها اللي وصل بعد لحظات من قعدتها مع ولدها .. 
سعود قعد شوي وبعدها راح لداره ، صاير مايطيق اي حد فهالبيت وهذا اللي مزعل عمر وخالد .. 
عمر كان يدري باللي تسوي امه مع العنود ومخططاتهم على خالد و غلا وانهم ناوين على نيـه قشرره .. 
عمر : يمه ترا حرام اللي تسوونه بخالد وغلا ، حرام عليج انتي ، يايمه انتي ام لهالولد ، لهالرجال ، لهالمعررس ، يمه ماودج مره غلا تجي وتحب راسج وتقعدون بقعده حلوه وانتي تلاعبين عيال ولدج وكل منا يتمنى رضاج؟ جاوبيني من كل قلبج يمه .. 
اذا انتي ماتبين ترا انا فخااطري يايمه ، فخاطري يمعتنا الاوليه ترجع ، يمكن انا قاعد المس المستحيل بكلامي ، بس ماكو شي مستحيل على حد علمي .. 
واللي انا اقوله ممكن يصير بين يوم وليله لو انج تردين ام خالد الاوليه .. 
فذمتج يمه شبتستفيدين من اللي تسوينه بينهم؟؟ تخربين بيتهم ؟ حياتهم اللي باليالله برت .. 
حرام يمه ترا انا مارضى لاخوي الشين لاني مارضاه لنفسي 
لطيفه سكتت وحست كلام ولدها لمس كل الجروح اللي بقلبها ، ودها تسوي كل كلمه قالها لان كلامه عين العقـل ، بس هي تحس بالكره تجاه آمنه و فيصل وبتنتقم من هالكره بغـلا .. 
ليش تكرههم؟ 
لان فيصل كان مايرفض طلب لمرته ومرته كانت متغربه جايه من الكويت كان شوي مدلعها وكانت هي كطبيعة أي مره تحب تونس روحها بالعزايم بالتعدل والتكشخ ... إلخ 
ولطيفه كانت تكرهها لان الكل كان يحبها وهي تقريبآ لا ،، يمكن قبل كان لها ربع ورفيجات لكن الحين بعد اللي سوته الكل شوي شوي بدى يبتعد عنها ومايحتك فيها .. 
عمر : اشوفج سكتـي يمه ، عجبج كلامي؟
لطيفه : انا اللي فراسي بسويه ماانطر نصايح ولا مواعض من احد ، ومب عيالي اللي يعلموني الصح من الغلط فااهمني انت؟
عمر : حاضر يمه حقج علي .. 
وقامت لطيفه على حيلها وخلت ولدها بروحه .. 
عمر رد يفكر برفيجه جاسم وهو ياكل ..
(( شلون تخليني يالخاين؟ انا شغلطت فيه ؟ حتى مافهمني ليش يهدني ليش يخليني؟ وخبر خطوبته اسمعه من الغير والله دنياااا ، ماتبيني افرح يالدنيا ليش؟ خذتي حبي و خذتي عيوني والحين ونيسي !! ليش؟ )) 
سعود : عمير يبا ، قوم معاي
عمر : وين يبا؟؟
سعود : بنروح المستشفى 
عمر : ليش يبا؟ شصاير فيك شي؟
سعود : لا يبا ، بوديك انت
عمر : انا ليش شفيني؟
سعود : سمعت ان في علاج للـ ...... 
عمر :العمــى ،، قولها يبا ترا عادي انا مرتاح لوضعي جذي
سعود : قوم وياي يبا خل نروح نشوف .. 
عمر : مابي يبا انا عاجبني وضعي جذي صدقني مرتاح واذا انتوا حاسين اني ثقيل ، اهملوني ، ولا جيبوا لي حد يجابلني 
سعود : يايبا ياعمير قوم وياي واترك عنك الكلام اللي لايودي ولا يجيب انت توك شباب فأول عمرك خلنعالجك ،، باجر تبي تعرس وتجيب عيال ،، ,لا مالك نيه !!
عمر : مالي نيـه يبـا
سعود : افا بتزعل ابووك عليك
عمر : انتوا زعلتوني ، قهرتوني وذبحتوني ، انا حلفت لكم وقلت لكم ان غير غلا انا مابي ، وخلاص غلا راحت بطريجها وانا تميت واقف بطريجي لااشوف ولااحب !! 
سكت سعود ووقف عند باب دار عمر .. 
سعود : آخر كلام ياعمر ، ماتبي ؟
عمر لف راسه وهزه : لا يبـا ، تسلم 
طلع سعود على الدرج ولطيفه نازله ، طالعته وكلمته وهو ماعبرها راح لداره وقعد
يطالع بهالملفات والاوراق لشغلـه ..

----------


## دمعة الروح

.* الاسبـــوع الثانـــــي *. 

خالد و غلا رجعوا لقطر .. 
على العصر خالد قام من النوم ولقى غلا بالصاله مع سعد .. 
خالد : حياتي انا بروح بيت ابوي تجين وياي؟
غلا : لا تعبانه شوي ومالي نفس اطلع اليوم
خالد : على راحتج
غلا : شعندك هناك؟
خالد : بكلم عمير عن سالفة البيت ، لازم نشوف له صرفه بدال ماهو محنط جذي
غلا : اااها ، بتتأخر ؟
خالد : لا انشالله ماطول ، ساعه ، 2 بالكثيير
غلا : الله وياك حبيبي
خالد : مع السلامه
وطلع من البيت ..
وصل للبيت العود وصف سيارته ،، نزل وسلم على ابوه وامه وراح لاخوه .. 
خالد : عن اذنكم بروح لعمير
سعود : روح له يبا
ابتسم لهم خالد وهو متخرع من نظرات امه وراح لاخوه ، طق الباب وسلم عليه وقعد .. 
خالد : هااا اخبارك يااااجدع؟
عمر : الله يسلمك حبيب قلبي؟ شخبار وشخبار سعييدان وفصيل؟
خالد : قلت الاسامي سعيدان حذرتكم عن هالاسم .. 
عمر : ههههههههههههه ماعلييييك من الاسم 
خالد : عيل المحتووووى
عمر : ايييه المحتوى
خالد : ههههههههه طيبين يسلمون عليك
عمر : الله يسلمهم 
خالد : عمير حبيبي ، انا جايك فموضوع بيعجبك 
عمر : قول ياخوي ، شعندك ؟
خالد : البيت ، دامه صار لي ولك ، شرايك شنسوي فيه
عمر : اللي تبيه انا ماعرف فهالسوالف
خالد : شوف انا اقول نأجره زين ، واللي يطلع منه بالنص بيني وبينك
عمر : اللي تشوفه ، شورك وهداية الله
خالد : يعني انت موافق؟
عمر : اكييييد ، اصلآ مره ثانيه لاتشاورني بشي انت مفكر فيه ، انا ابصم لك بالعشره عليييه من غير ماعرفه
خالد : ياااااااابعد عمري انت ، تسلم لي والله
عمر ابتسم له ، وخالد خذه وطلعوا مع بعض حس من زمان ماطلع مع اخوه ويدري انه مقصر معاه ..


¨*~¤¦ الجــزء الثانــي ¦¤*~¨°

عمر طلع مع خالد اخوه وبعد الطلعه راح مع اخوه عند ربعه .. 
خلصـوا من اليمعه وصار الوقت انهم يردون لبيوتهم ، قام خالد ومعاه اخوه عشان يرجعون .. 
وصله خالد للبيت وطول الطريق وهم يتذكرون السوالف اللي صارت لهم فالمجلس ويظحكووون ،، خالد استانس حس عمر اخوه احسن عن قبل حيييل يظحك ومستانس 
عمر : آآخ والله اليوم فلــه 
خالد : شلون ؟؟ 
عمر : غيررررت جو كل يوم فالبيت ماطلع ولا اروح الا المجلس 
خالد : خلاص حبيبي انا بس افضى من شغلي طلعاتك علي انا
عمر : لا لاتهتم عندي ربعي بيطلعوني
خالد : الا انت ماتبي تشتغل؟
عمر : من بيشغل عمي؟
خالد سكت : ابي اعرف ليش تحسس روحك بالنقص وانت كامل ، بدال لاتقعد تنقص على روحك ، قول انا اقدر اسوي وبسوي ، انت غير عن جذي ، صح !!
عمر ظحك وسكت ..
وصلوا للبيت ونزله خالـد لين الصاله قعد شوي مع ابوه وطلع قبل لاتجي امـه .. 
سعود : هااا عمر طالع مع اخوك اليوم؟ اشتقتوا حق صياعتكم ؟
عمر : هههههههههه افا يبا احنا نصيع 
سعود : هههههههه ، ها شسويتوا شكلكم طابخين طبخـه 
عمر : لا والله يبا ، لاطبخه ولاشي ، بس خالد عنده فكره للبيت وقالها لي عجبتني ، جان اوافق وبـس
سعود : شهالفكره؟
عمر : فكره عاديه ، بيأجر البيت واللي يطلع من الاجار بالنص بينه وبيني .
سعود : اي عدل ، الله بيارك فيكم 
لطيفه : ها شعندكم ؟؟ 
سعود : باركي حق عيالج
عمر بلع ريجه يدري الحين امه اكييد مب ساكته على هالسالفه .. 
لطيفه : على شنو ابارك لهم؟؟
عمر : يمه انا واخوي داخلين فالعقار
لطيفه : لاا وامكم آخرر من يعلم طبختوها انتوا وياابوكم وانا مب مهم اعرف
عمر : يمه ماسوينا شي احنا لين الحين توه مساعه قايل لي عن فكرته ، لازم تقومين الدنيا
لطيفه : وشنهي خطته؟
عمر : بنأجر البيت ...........(توه بيكمل الا تهب عليه )
لطيفه : تأجرونه شلون تأجرونه ؟ ذي بيتي وماسمح لحد يتصرف فيه طول ماانا عايشه ، وينه هالحمار خلود ، اتصل فيه اتصل
عمر : يمه اهدي الله يخليج شهالكلام ؟ وين اتصل فيه تلاقينه نام الحين ، هدي بالج بعدين البيت صار لنا واحنا مب مسوين فيه شي غلط بنأجره بدال ماهو جذي مافيه من يسكنه ولاشي
لطيفه : ويي ياردى حظي ، احنا كتبناه باسمكم قلنا يمكن انك تعقل وتعرس لكنك مجلب فبنت فيـصل ..
عمر سكت ومارد على امــه مثل عادته .. 
سعود صرخ عليها : لطيفــه 
لطيفه سكتت شوي لكنها لين الحين محتره : بوخالد شلون ترضاها انت؟ 
سعود : ارضاها بكيفي وارفضها بكيفي ، البيت بيت عيالي وهم احرار فيه ، وان سمعت ان حد معارضهم ، ياااااويله مني ، فاهميييني؟
بعد النسفه صعد داره وخلاهم .. 
عمر سكت وقام لداره ، يمشي وهو ماسك فالجدار يخاف يطيح او شي ويمشي بكل هدووء .. 
لطيفه شافته ورضخت روحها على الكرســـي ،، صج قلبها يعورها على ولدها .. 
لكنها مثوره على سالفة البيت .. 
رفعت سماعة واتصلت على بيت ولدها ،، رن التليفون بدارهم وغلا كانت نايمه وثقلانه حييل عيزانه ترد ، رد خالد وهو غرقان فالنومه 
خالد : الووووه!!
لطيفه : و راقد بعد
خالد : خير يمه؟ شصاير بعد؟
لطيفه : قوووم ولاتسوي هالحركات ماتمشي علييي انا اسمعننني تفر راس اخوك تقلبه علي اعرف دواك 
خالد : شفيج يمه الله يهداج متصله نص الليل تهاوشين ؟؟؟؟
غلا تهز يده : شصاير حبيبي؟
خالد يشيل السماعه : عييييييون حبييبج انتي 
غلا استحت (والله متفيج) : من تكلم؟.
خالد : السدررره
غلا بققت عينها : الحين.؟ الناس ليل !!
لطيفه تصرخ فالتليفون : الووووووووووووو؟
خالد جنه بيشق ثيابه : خلاااااااااص ياربي ارحمني شهالعذاب ، ها يممممه ها يمه شفيج الله يسلمج؟
لطيفه : شوف خلود حركاتك وتمثيلياتك مب علي انا ، مر علي باجر ابيك
خالد : اي انشالله باجر امرج ، تسمحين لي انام يمه؟؟ علي دوام والله
لطيفه : انزين ، يلا مع السلامه
خالد : مع السلامه 
وسكر الخط
خالد : اوف ياربي ، بطلع من ثيابي انا
غلا : شفيك عمري؟ شتبي امك؟
خالد : تلاقين عمير قال لهم وهي شبت 
غلا : ههههههه وليش تحتر اذا البيت لكم !! 
خالد : والله مادري عنها تبيني امرها باجر 
غلا : بتروح؟
خالد : اكيد..
غلا : شوف خالد اذا العنود هناك ماتروح فاهم ماتروح ولا والله ...........
خالد : بس بس اووش سكتي 
غلا تبقق عينها المتروسه دموع من يجي طاري العنود تنقهر من كل قلبها : انـ(يقطع كلامها خالد) 
خالد : بسسسسسسسسسس (يحط يده على حلجها) ،، ناامي وانا مب رايح الا وانتي معاي
غلا ظحكت وطاحت دموعها على يد خالد
خالد : شوفي عاد ام فصول ، الحين انتي بتجيبين لي مريوم مثل ذيلآ (قصده دموعها) مابي اشوف لا هااااا ،، اهج واشرد انا وعيالي
غلا : هههههه ،، انشالله ..

----------


## دمعة الروح

انشـــــاءالله اكملها مره ثانيه
       انتظر ردودكم 

مع تحيـــــــات دمعة الروح   :amuse:

----------


## علوكه

يسلمووووووووووو 
اختي وعود

----------


## دمعة الروح

.* اليوم الثانـي *. 
خالد قام من الصبح وغلا نايمه دخل يتسبح ويلبس وينزل يتريق .. 
غلا كانت صاحيه من الفجر ماجاها نوم بس كانت منسدحه لان تدري خالد بيسوي لها سالفه لو سهرت وتعبت عمرها خصوصآ وهي حامل .. 
المهم .. 
قامت و طالعت عمرها بالمنظره عدلت شكلها شوي تعطرت ونزلت قبل لايجي خالد .. 
طلع من الحمام وهي ميت ظحك ويطالع الارض توه بيرفع عينه وبيقول السالفه لغلا 
الا هي مب على السرير ، انتفضضض يوم شافه خالي .. 
خالد : غلااااااا؟ غلاااا!!! (فتح الباب) غلاااااا؟؟ ياغلا
غلا : خاالد انا هني 
خالد : شتسوين تحت؟ نزلتي ها! صبري علي 
دخل خالد وكمل لبسه ونزل لها وهو شكله عذاااااب ، فرش وصاير مزيووون اكثر عن قبل
غلا تشققت يوم شافته والضحكه نوورت بوجهها حتى خالد حسبها تظحك عليه
خالد : شفيج ، فرحانه على فعلتج
غلا بدلع : شسووويت؟
خالد : سوي روحج ماتدرين ، شوفي غلا والله ان عدتيها ماتشوفين رقعة ويهي مره ثانيه
غلا : خااااااااالد
خالد مايبيها تتدلع عليه لان مايقدر يقول لها شي : لاتحاولين هالمره بصير قوي 
غلا : ههههههههههههههههه 
خالد : لاتظحكين غلا من صجي مره ثانيه نزلتج علي انا 
غلا : هههههه انشالله المره الثانيه
خالد : حتى صعدتج 
غلا : انشالله .. 
خالد : طبعآ عيالي نايمين؟
غلا وهي ماسكه الظحكه : شي طبيعي حبيبي
خالد : زين .. 
وقعد يتريق وغلا بس تطالعه وهو مرتبك ..
خالد : لاتطالعيني جذي ترا اغص
غلا : ههههههه بسم الله عليك
خالد يمد يده : هاج ابي بنتي تطلع متينه
غلا : على كيفك سويتها بنت؟
خالد : صبي بعد؟ لا مابي حمدلله كفايه 2
غلا : ههههههههه 
خالد شرب البلاك كوفي على السريع وقام من على الكرسي بيروح الشغل
غلا تمسكه من يده : توووو الناااااس حبيبــــــــــي
خالد : اااخ ياقلبي ادري ان تو الناس ، بس الشغل كفايه غايب اسبوع مارحت
غلا : اهووون عليك بوخالد ؟ تخليني بروحي وياعيالك
خالد : خلاص مب رايح 
غلا : لالالالالالالالالا اتغشمر معاك
خالد : مااااااااافي مب رايح لاتحاولين اتم فالبيت اصلآ انا تعبان مصخن وفيني كحه شوفي ، كح كح 
غلا : خاااااااااالد ، روح حبيبي والله اتغشمر اصلآ رفيجاتي بيجوني اليوم
خالد : لا والله الحين تطرديني مساعه تترجيني تكفى خالد الله يخليك عشاني 
غلا تبقق عينها : الله واكبر عليك متى قلت
خالد : قلتي بس ماسمعتي ههههههههاااااي
غلا : لااا والللله ، يلا يلا على دوامك
خالد : اوكي ياام فصيلللللللللللل 
ظحكت له غلا وحب راسها وطلع وغلا تطالعه من الدريشه وهو طالع من البيت .. 
تسندت غلا على الطوفـه ومسكت بطنها وهي تفكر .. 
(( هذا ثاني ولد لي منك ياخالد وانت ماتدري اني ساعات ،، ماحس بأي شعور صوبك ومشاعري تكون مزيفه .. ليش يصير فيني جذي ياربي ليش؟ )) 
رن التليفون وشالته 


غلا : الووو؟
سعود : هلا بنيتي غلا .. 
غلا : اهليييين هلا عمي ،، شلونك؟
سعود : حمدلله بخير شخبارج انتي؟ شخبار عيالناا؟
غلا : طيبين عمي بخير 
سعود : ها ريلج وينه؟
غلا : خالــد ،، توه طالع من البيت 
سعود : شعنده طالع من وهل اليوم؟
غلا : عادي عمي! هذي حزته.. 
سعود : عيل انا المتأخر شكلي ، خلاص يبا اكلمه انا بعدين ، يلا مع السلامه 
غلا : فمان الله يبا .. 
سكر سعود وهو موصل حده على لطيفه نزل وتريق مع امه وطلع

علــــــى الظهــر .. 
خالد كلمه ابوه وقال له ان البيت بيته هو واخوه وهم حررررررين فيه يسوون اللي يبونه حتى لو يحرقونه .. 
اتصل خالد على بيته وردت غلا وعندها رفيجاتها .. 
غلا : هلا حبيبي؟
خالد : هلا عمري هلا حياااتي هلا روووووووحي
غلا : ها خالد ، خلص حبيبي رفيجاتي هني ، شصاير؟
خالد : ولاشي بس متصل اقولج اني احبج
غلا : وانا بعد حبيبي .. 
خالد : لا انا اكثررر
غلا : حبيبي واللي يسلمك بكلمك بعد شوي رفيجاتي هني
خالد : شعلييييي انا ، ابي اكلمج ، ولهت عليييييييييج
غلا : خالد تكفى الله يخليييك
خالد : ماااااااشي ، روحي لهم ، مع السلامه ، سكري ليش ماتسكرين؟
غلا : يـه!! 
خالد : مب رفيجاتج هنييي وسواااااالفكم اهم مني انا المسكين غرقان فشغلي ومتصل لج تكشيني ، افا بس افا
غلا : حياااااااااتي انت والله ، بس مايصير مخليتهم واتكلم فالتليفون
خالد : يالخايسه ومن اللي تحاجينه مب ريلج ابو عيالج
غلا : ههههه حبيبي يلا كاهم يبوني ، باي باي

وسكررررت 
خالد انقههههههههههر حددددده 

طلعوا رفيجات غلا وبنفس اللحظات لطيفه شلت شلايلها رايحه بيت ولدها تبي غلا .. 
ركبت السياره مع الدريول رايحه بيت ولدها .. 
قامت غلا تمشي شوي شوي بتروح الدار تبدل لان خالد بعد ساعات بيوصل 
انرن الباب ووقفت عند الدرج بتشوف من والخدامه تفتح الباب
فتحت الخدامه الباب وشافت لطيفه .. 
الخدامه : good morning madam 
لطيفه : وييييين غلا؟
غلا من بعيد : هلا خالتـي ، تفضلـي .. 
دخلت لطيفه وهي تشوف المكان شكله توه ضيوف طالعين منا الاكل وريحة البخور والليتات شابينها ..
لطيفه : حلاتين ، شكلهم ضيوفج توهم طالعين 
غلا : اي والله توهم رفيجاتي طالعين من عندي ، حياج تفضلي ارتااحي
لطيفه قعدت وهي تحوس بوزها يمين ويسار .. 
غلا ( الله يستر ) : شلونج خالتي شخبارج؟
لطيفه : مب زينه
غلا : افا ليش؟ شفيج خالتي؟
لطيفه : طول مانج ورا ولدي وتوزينه انه يأجر البيت ويروح للغرب وتهفيين الفلوووس
غـلا انصدمت : اانااااااااااا؟؟؟ انا؟
لطيفه : لا تمثلين علي حركاتج انا عارفتها ، لاتصيحين ولاتشهقين ، سمعي وخري عن البيت اللي احسن لج لاتشوفين شي ماشفتيه بحياتج 
غـلا : والله العظيم انا مالي شغل بكل هاللي تقولينه السالفه خالد واخوه متفقين عليها انا مالي شغل ، شبي بالفلوس؟؟ خالد مب مقصر علي 
لطيفه : لاتمثلييين علي وسمعيني عدل كلام يوصلج ويتعداج وخري عن البيت يابنت آمنه اللي احسن لج

وطلعــــــــــت ... 
وغلا قعدت فالصاله تصيــح وتشاهق (هذي ليش تعاملني جذي مب حرام عليهااااااااا) 
قامت من على الكرسـي بتروح دارهم رن التليفون وشافته ماتدري رقم من وماشالته وراحت للدار .. 
قطت نفسها على اول كرسي فالدار وهي حاطه راسها على الكرسي وتصيييييح 
ماحست بالوقت وشوي الا تسمع صوت خالد تحت يناديها ، ركضت للحمام وقفلت على روحها ، غسلت وجهها عشان مايشوف دموعها وطلعت .. 
لقته بالدار متصروع .. 
غلا : بسم الله عليك ، انت كله متخرع
خالد : اخاف عليج ، يطير قلبي ان مالقيتج
غلا : انا هني حبيبي كنت بالحمام ماسمعتك
خالد يخزها ..
غلا : شفيك؟ ليش تطالعني جذي؟
خالد : امممممممممممممممم جنج صايحه؟
غلا : هاا (تنزل عينها ) لا ليش اصيح؟
خالد : غــــلاا طالعيني
غلا : شفيك خالد ليش اصيح ؟ 
خالد يقرب منها ويرفعه وجهها ، غلا بس حطت عينها فعينه غرقت فدموعها .
خالد : شفييييييييج غلا؟ شصاير؟ اليهال صار لهم شي؟ شفييج؟ 
غلا ماترد عليه ولمته وهي تصيح .. 
خالد : تحجي غلا تكفين قولي شفيج ؟ شصاير؟؟؟
غلا : ولاشـــي 


خالد : شنو ولاشي لاتخشين علي صياحج مبين وراه شي ، قولي ياغلا شبلاج
غلا : مافيني شي انا مادري شفيني متضايقه اليوم 
خالد يشيلها عن جتفه : غلا قولي لي الصج ، ، شصاير؟
غلا : صدقني مافي شي 
خالد : عيونج تقول غير جذي
غلا : ماعليك من عيوني
خالد : غلا صدقيني بزعل 
غلا : شفيك ياخالد مافيني شي صدقني لو فيني شي بقولك ، خلاااص
خالد : براحتـــــج 
غلا : يلا ماتبي تتغدى ؟
خالد : لا مابي شبعان
غلا : وغلاتي عندك خالد ، بتتغدى 
خالد يخزها : غصب يعني
غلا : اي غصب
خالد : عيالي وين ؟
غلا تظحك وهي تمش دموعها : سبقوك بالغدا
خالد : صج خونـه 
غلا : هههههههههههههه 
خالد : فدييييييت هالظحكه والله
غلا : خاااااالد
خالد : ياعيون خلود انتي 
غلا وقفت وتخصرت له : اسمعني انت تبدل وتنزل قبلي تقعد مع عيالك وتتغدى فاهم؟
خالد وقف بسرعه وضرب لها سلام : حاضر سيدي ،، ههههههههههههههاااي
غلا : ههههههههههههههه يلا يلا 
خالد : انشالله ..
بدل خالد وسبقها وقعد مع عياله .. 




مـــر على كلامنـا تقريبآ شهر ونـص ، وغلا لما درت انها حامل كانت بالشهر الثاني ، يعني الحين هي فالشهر الثالث ، وعيالها كملوا السنـه 
غـلا كانت مستانسه بهالحمال اكثر من الاول ، تحس انها صارت تعرف للحمال وفاهمه اكثر ، اول مره كانت خايفه بس الحين تحس انها تعلقت باللي فبطنها قبل لاتعرف شنو هـو .. 
يـوم الخميـس غلا كانت تتلبس وتتعدل فالدار تنطر خالد يرد من الصلاه عشان يروحون بيت اهلهم .. 
خلصت ولبست عباتها وقعدت تشوف التلفزيون على مايجي ،، تفرفر بالقنوات وسعد وفيصل يلعبون على الارض .. 
دخـل خالد وهو يدندن 
خالد : حبيييتك تنسيت النوووووووم 
غلا : خاااااااالد 
خالد : هـــــــــــــــلاااا بعيون خالد وينج غلا ماشوفج ضايعه وسط عيالج
غلا : ههههههههههههه لا والله تعال ابيك 
خالد راح لها : هلا ، آمري ، تدللي 
غلا : شوف خالد تكفى مانبي نطول اليوم 
خالد : لييييييييييش؟ اليوم كلهم موجودين
غلا : اول شي انا ماقدر اسهر حبيبـي ، ثاني شي عيالك بعد مابيهم يتعلمون على السهر 
خالد : افا عليج ، دام جذي ، من هالعين قبل هالعين 
غلا تظحك له : تسلم لي عيونك حبيبي
خالد : يلا عمري مشينا؟
غلا : تووو الناس بقعد وياااااك 
خالد يسحب غترته : يييييه ، خرا فالطلعه ، اقعد فبييتي اناااااا 
غلا : هههههههه لالا حبيبي يلا قووم 
خالد : انتيييي ،، آآآخ منج ، ماعليه صبري علييي 
غلا : هههههه يلا عاد خالد بنتأخر
خالد لبس غترته : الحين خربتي كشختي علي وساعه قبل لا أدخل اظبط لج الغتره وساحبها عشانج تقولين لي يلا ( وهو ينسف الغتره ) هين ياغلوي افا عليج 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خالد : يلا .. 

طلعوا من الدار وبس وصلوا عندي الدرج خالد وقف يطق بريله يعني ينطرها .. 
غلا : حبيبي لا عيالك هني ، مره ثانيه .. 
خالد : هاهااي مافي 
غلا : واللي يسلم عمرك 
خالد جنه مايسمعها ويشيلها ينزلها وهي تصررخ ، ورد نزل عياله .. 
خالد : عشان تعرفين اني ابو صالح 
غلا : ههههههههه ،، حياتي انت والله

وصلوا للبيت العود ونزلت غلا مع خالد وعيالهم قعدوا معاهم شـوي وغلا تلاحظ العنود 
كل شوي تتلزق بخالد لين ماهدت المكان غـلا وطلعت وهي واصله حدها عليها
طلعت وقعدت بالحديقه وهي صج صج متظايقه اليهال كلهم يلعبون وتشوف عيالها معاهم .. 
تطالعهم وهي تبتسم بس ماتقدر ، خلاص وصلت حدها على العنود 
بعدها بشوي ماتشوف الا العنود قاعده حذاها
غلا : هاي انتي؟
العنود : ايي هاي اناا
غلا : شتبين؟
العنود : مابي شي 
غلا : انتي ماتستحين على ويهج؟ عبالج انا هبله ولا ماشوف حركاتج؟ اللي احسن لج وخري عن ريلـي ولا والله العظييم لاتشوفين مني شــي تدعين به علي طول عمرج 
العنود : هيي انتي سمعي قبل لايكون ريلج تراه ولد خالتي 
غلا : وولد عمي وريلي ، لي انا وماتهمينه مهما كنتي ، اللي احسن لج وخري عنه ولا والله ...................... 
لطيفه : شعندكم شصاير؟ شهالصراخ؟
العنود تصيح : لحقققي خالتي تمد يدها علي وتسبنيييي 
لطيفه : شنووووووو 
العنود : آآي ياخااااالتي ماشفتيها شسوت
خالد كان طالع من الصاله يدور عياله يبيهم وشاف الصيحه اللي صايره 
خالد قرب منهم : شفيكم؟ شصاير غلا؟
غلا تطالعه وهي مب فاهمه : مادري؟
لطيفه : وتسوين روحج ماتدرين يالجذابه 
خالد يصرخ : يمه شهالكلام؟ 
لطيفه : اسأل مرتك ، تظرب البنيه وتهاوشها
غلا شهقت :لا والله لا خالد انا مامديت يدي
خالد يصاصرها : تعلميني فيج؟ العنود غلا مدت يدها عليج؟
العنود سكتت وركضت من المكان داخل البيت
لطيفه : حسبـــــــي ..........
خالد : يممممممممممه استغفري ربج شهالكلام ، لاتدعييين 
لطيفه : اوووووه انا شمقعدني وياكم؟
وراحت عنهم 
غلا قعدت على الكرسي وهي منهاره : والله لا خالد مامديت يدي عليها والله
خالد يقعد على ركبه : ادري حياتي ادري ، انتي ماتطلع منج هالحركات ، اللوم كله عليها هي وامي الله يسامحهم انا عارف شغلهم كلــه
غلا : انا صج هاوشتها بس كله لاني منقهره مابيها تكلمك حتى
خالد : ماعليج منها حياتي ، يلا قومي ندخل 
غلا : مابي بعد شوي بدخل
خالد : اذا ماتبين وتبين نرد الحين براحتج ، نطلع اوديج مكان قولي
غلا : لا مابي بعدين بدخل
خالد : يصير اقعد وياج؟
غلا تظحك له : وانا من ابي غيرك؟
خالد : حيااااتي والله 
مايوعى خالد الا بشي طايح فحظنه شافه الا ولده سعد 
خالد : آآآآآآي يالقنبله ، شفيه ولدج كسرني 
غلا : ههههههههههههه 
خالد : شفيك ياسّعود مب جذي يتدلعون
سعد مب فاهم شي بس سكران ظحك 
خالد وقف وطيره وتم يعض يده 
غلا : خااااالد لاتشوه ولدي



خالد : عادي اسويله عملية تجميل وانفخ له وجهه هههههههه الله شيصير سعودي
غلا : لاا عاد لاتقول جذي 
خالد : خلااص انا اسوي عمليات تجميل
غلا : خالد والله ازعل ترا
خالد :لآلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كله ولازعلج انتي ياام مريوم
غلا : لااله الا الله 
خالد يحرها : محمد رسول الله

----------


## دمعة الروح

اليوم الثانــــي .. 
بعد صلاة الجمعــه خالد وغلا طلعوا بروحهم يتغدون وبعدها يشترون اغراض للبيبي
وغلا كانت وايد متحمسه لهالطلعه مابينت مشاعرها بس كان مبين عليها بدون لاتحس ..
غـلا كانت طول الوقت فرحانه ومستانسه وعلى اي شي تظحك وتبتسم وخالد مستانس اكثر لانها مستانسه .. 
خالد : ها عمري شكلج مستانسه اليوووم ، ونسيتي وياج 
غلا وهي تبتسم : عادي ، مستانسه لاني وياك 
خالد : اااااااااااااااااااخ ياقلبي ، عاد انا مستانس اكثر منج 
غلا : خالد بتزعل لو طلعت بنت؟
خالد : بالعكس بزعل لوطلع ولـد
غلا : تصدق انا مستانسه وايد هالمره مادري لييش؟ 
خالد سكت وحب يدها .. 
غلا : انت مب مستااانس؟ 
خالد : ههههه من قال عمري ، انا مستانس اكثر منج لكن لوشقلت ماراح اطلع اللي فقلبي 
غلا ظحكت وردت تطالع الشوارع لين وصلوا عند المجمع .. 
نزلوا وكان هــاادي تقريبآ مافي حد غيرهم .. 
غلا ارتاحت اكثر للمكان كان هادي وفيه اشيا روعه للبيبيات .. 
غلا تذكرت : خالـد ! 
خالد : عيونه
غلا : بس انا مادري اذا بنت ولا ولد 
خالد وهو يطالع فستان لبنت فالـ4 سنين : ييه افا عليج ، خذيها مني بنت .. مريوم بنت خالد 
غلا : ههههههههههه 
خالد : وقولي خالد ماقال 
غلا : زين شرايك نأجلها بس لين نعرف بنت ولا ولد
خالد : شنو غلا كله صبيان صبيان زهقت منهم اف
غلا : هههههههههههههههههه زهقت من سّـعود ولا فيصل
خالد : من هالدب ذي سّـعود 
غلا : اذكر الله لاتنظل ولدي 
خالد : لا ذي ينظل ، لاتحاتين امه تترسه من كل صوب 
غلا : شفيـك حبيبي محتر 
خالد : هههههههه (بلهجه جديه) اي محتر زين ، كله متهمه فيهم وانا لا تقعدين معاهم وانا لا تظحكين وياهم وانا لا 
غلا تطالعه جنه ياهل ماتصدق نفسها : ههههههههههه يابعد عمري والله
خالد : شوفي ذي حلو حق مريوم
غلا مسكت بطنها من الظحك : هههههههههه حبيبي ذي كبييير 
خالد : وانشالله بتجيبينها نتفه انا ابيها دبــــــــــه مابيها معصويه
غلا رفعت حاجب : شقصدك ؟ 
خالد : واللله ،، لالالا ماقصدتج ههههههههههه 
غلا : هههههههه ماعليه ياخالد
خالد يهد الفستان وغلا اونها شوي زعلت قعدت تطالع بالملابس والأسره .. 
خالد : ياام فيصل ياام سعد ياام مريم ، شدعوى عاد عطيني ويه ، غلا والله ماقصدت شي ،، حبيبـــــي تكفين عطيني ويه .. (يلف لها من الجهه الثانيه) ، شدعوى شدعوى شسوينا ، خلااص آسفين
غلا : وخرر خالد 
خالد يسوي روحه بيطيح : اوخر عنج!! خلااص بتم حذاج بس بوخر ماقدر اخليج بروحج بشتاق لج بوله علييييييييييج 
غلا تهز راسها وهي تظحك : بس خالد لاتسوي جذي جدام الناس
خالد : وشعلي انا من الناس وشعلى الناس مني؟؟؟؟ 
غلا ظحكت وهي شايله كم شي للبيبي 
خالد : زين هاتيهم عنج مابيج تشيلين شي 
غلا تعطيه : مشكور يلا خلاص خلصت
خالد : بس انا ماخترت لها شي ، ايي من الحين ياغلا ، بدينا عشان تحبج انتي وتكره ابوهااا 
غلا : يااااااربي عليك ياخالد ، خلااص روح اختار 
خالد : اذا بختار لبنتي ولا هالمحل بكبره يكفي ، لالا لازم اشتري لها شي عدل ، شي فقدر مريم بنت خالــــد .. 
غلا سكتت 
خالد : ها غلا تغارين ؟
غلا : هههههه من بنتي 
خالد : يعني ماتحبني
غلا : بلا ، بس مو وقته خالد روح حاسب عشااااني 
خالد : من هالعييين قبل هالعيييين .. 
حاسب خالد وطلعوا من المحل 
كان المجمع شوي صغير والمحلات كلها مفتوحه على بعـض ، وكان فيه كافيه صغير ينصعد له بدرجتين ،، غلا خافت لا خالد يشيلها والله يسويها يبيعها ماعنده فيها 
خالد : ها غلا ماتبين نقعد هناك؟
غلا : بلا بس بشرط 
خالد : آمري ، شهالشرط
غلا : بركب بروحي 
خالد : ههههه يالله ماعليه مب رفاع واجد بس بعد بقدم يد العون
غلا ابتسمت وهي خايفه تحس جسمها كله يرتعش 
ركبت غلا اول دريه وخالد ماسك يدها بس اشوى ماشالها .. 
قعدوا وتموا سوالف وشوية كلام حلو من خالــد يولع الخجل بخدود غـلا .. 

نروح شـوي لعمـر .. 
عمر كان قاعد بداره يتكلم بتليفون داره مع تركي رفيجه ، حاول تركي معاه انه يطلعه بس هو مابغى بيتم فالبيت اليوم .. 
تعب منه تركي ومن راسه اليابس وسكر منه ، قال عمر حق الخدامه تدور عوده هههه .. 
بعد عناء لقته الخدامه .. 
عمر : Thaaaaank you 
قعد عمر فالبلكونه ، كانت بلكونته رفيعه وتطل على حوش بيت جيرانهم بس هو ماكان يشوف .. 
كان لابس ثوب لونه على البيج شوي و مطول شعره والهوا يلعب فيه ولابس ناظرته السودا ويغني =( 
توه يبي يبدا يغني بس نزل عوده ،، سمع حس اخوه ومرته فالبيت .. 
خلاهم عمر على الطاوله فالبلكونه وطلـع ... 
عمر : خالــد؟
خالد راح عنده : هلاااااااا بوسّّّّّعود ، شخبارك؟
عمر : تمام الله يسلمك شلونك انت؟
خالد : تمااااام بشوووفتك 
عمر : ها جاي بروحك ؟ وين عيالك؟
خالد : لا والله جاي انا وغـلا اليهال فالبيت 
عمر : شلونج ام فيصل؟
غلا : تمام الله يسلمك ، شلونك انت؟
عمر : حمدلله ، عايشين 
قعد شوي خالد معاهم واستأذن بيطلع .. 
غلا : خالد حبيبي اذا بتتأخر بالشغل قبل لاتروح جيب فيصل وسعد هني
خالد : انشالله عيل اجيبهم احتمال اطول
غلا : خلاص بنتظرك 
خالد : انشالله ، يلا تامروني على شي غير؟
عمر وابوه : سلامتك الله وياك
خالد : مع السلاامه
غلا تظحك له لما غمز لها 


قعد سعود وغلا وعمر مع يدتهم ويطالعون التلفزيون وهم ميتين ظحك على يدتهم شلون تعامل سعود جنه ياهل كل شوي تظربه بالعصا لووووول .. 
عمر استانس حييييييل على الجو حس غلا وايد قريبه منه اليوم ولازم مايظيع اليوم بالساهل ، انتظر هاليوم وايد ، ويدري انه مره وحده مستحيل يتكرر .. 
سعود : بس يمه بس الله يخليج رضضتي جسمي كسرتي ضلوعي
اليده : ايه انا امك ..
سعود : صح يمه ادري 
اليده : طول طول لي على الصوت خلني اسمع شيقول الشيخ 
طول سعد على الصوت وافتلت الصوت على اعلى شي 
الييده كفخته : سّعود ياملعون الصير تبي تبط اذني
عمر : ههههههههههههههههه عندج اياه يمممممه 
سعود : مالت عليك هاي وانا ابوك يلا قوم قووووم 
غلا : ههههههههههههه عمــي ، هههههههههههههههههههه لف وراك 
سعود لف ولقى امه تفصخ له ميداسها 
عمر & غلا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه
عمر : اووووووووه اليده اليوم فاقده هههههههههههههه 
غلا : ههههههههههههه شكلها جذي ، شعندها على عمي؟
عمر سكت ومارد وتم يسمع صوت غلا وهي تتكلم وضحكتها ،، شنو يرتاااح بس يسمع صوتها وده هالصوت مايوقف يحس الحياه تبدى عنده بس يسمعها .. 
غلا : عمــر!! 
عمر قلبه يدق بقوو (لاتقولين اسمي) : هـــــلا 
غلا : خالتي هني؟
عمر : لا طالعه اليوم شكلها محد 
غلا : ليش ؟ وين راحت؟
عمر : قالت معزومه على غدا عند مادري من والعشا عند مادري من رفيجاتها ماحفظ اساميهم 
غلا : اهــاا ..
فضت الصاله شوي بعد مادخل سعود يرتاح ويغفي له شوي واليده تطالع التلفزيون وتتقهوى بروحها لوول .. 
قعدت غلا مع عمر فالصاله يسولفون .. 
عمر كان مسند راسه وهو يسولف والضحكه ماتفارقه وشكله صج صج مستانس ،، يعني شلون اعبر لكم تعرفون لما تنحرمون من شي فتررره طويله وهالشي تحبوونه حييل وغالي عليكم وفـرمشة عين تلاقونه رجع لكم .. 
هذا هو الشعور اللي سكن قلب عمــر .. 
غلا : وانت تقعد فالبيت بروحك؟
عمر : بالأيااام بروحي ، تخيلي غلا ساعات يمر علي يوم كامل بالدار محد تذكرني . بس انا تكيفت على هالجو 
غلا : بس مايصير ياعمر انت جذي حابس روحك وتقصر على عمرك باشيا وايد
عمر : شسوي؟ ماشوف لو اشوف بطلع بونس عمري بس انا عالـــــه 
غلا : لاتقول جذي ياعمر ، عمرك ماكنت عاله على حد ، انت لازم تطلع وتونس روحك وتعيش شبابك .. 
عمر : انشالله ، انتي تامريني 
غلا سكتت وماردت عليه .. 
عمر جنه تذكر شي : غلاااااا !! 
غلا : هـلا
عمر : عندي لج شي ، على خبري تحبينه 
غلا وهي متلهفه : شنووو ؟ 
عمر : لا مو هني بداري
غلا بققت عينها : شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
عمر : لالالالالا الشي بداري 
غلا : شنو هو؟
عمر : عودي (وهو مبتسم ابتسامه عرريضه ) 
غلا :هههه تبيني اجيبه لك ؟
عمر : ان غنيت و ام سّعود هني والله تربطني بالحوش 
غلا : ههههههه ، لا عمر ماقدر ادخل دارك 
عمر : خلااص انا بدخل الدار وانتي تمي بره 
غلا : خلاص اوكي .. 
عمر : بس يصير تساعديني؟
غلا : اكييد 
قام عمر وغلا حذاه بس مبعده شوي دلته لين مكان الدار ودخلها يدلها بروحه 
غلا تطالعه وهي مستغرربه حييل حافظ المكان وشلون يدق كانه مفتح .. 
قعد عمر على الكرسي فالبلكون وعطى غلا ظهره .. وغلا متسنده على الباب وتسمعه .. 

عمر : 

ساعات احس اني ، عن الناس في حال
وساعات اظحك من قسى الوقت وابكـي 
كاني غريب بين الاوطان ، جــــــوال
مهما ابتعد يحن لوطنــكي 
لو شفت في عمري همومٍ وغربال
فيك الحنان الصادق ، الحب يحكي
دنيا مشكالها ، على كل مـوال
وكلٍ على همه من الوقت يشكي

غلا سكتت وعيونها دمعت على ولـد عمها ،، 
ماسمع عمر غير صوتتها يوم خلته وراحت .. 
عمر ( ليش تخليني ؟؟؟) بس حس شي بقلبه يأكد له بترد .. بس بعد كذب الخبر فباله .. 
المهم .. 
غلا صج رجعت له ووقفت عند الباب بس بدون ولا همســـــــــــــــه .. 
وقفت وعمر كان يغني .. 
استغربت انه لين الحين يغني شكله مادري انها راحت .. 

عمر : 

مدام اني باقي لك الحب باقي 
مابين روحي والجسد حس واشواق 
وان مت عرق الحب بيتم ساقــي

(( سكـت )) 
غـلا؟

غلا خافت ترد .. 
عمر : غلا انتي هني صح
غلا ماترد 
عمر : ادري انج هني ،، غلا خلاص انا ادري مصختها وياج سامحيني
غلا : لاتقول جذي عمر 
خالد : هااااا متجمعين الاخوان هني؟
غلا : هلا حبيبي 
خالد باس يدها : ماجبت عيالج
غلا : ليش؟
خالد : مابي ، وصلت لين باب الشركه بس رديت مالي نفس ، ابي اقعد هني
عمر : احم احم
خالد : هههههههههه شايفك شايفك كبر الباب
عمر : لا اصغر بمقاسين
خالد : اي امبلا هههههههههههههه
عمر : ليش ماجبت عيالك والله وحشوني 
خالد : مايصير خاطرك الا طيب بعد الصلاه اجيبهم 
عمر : تسللم تسلم
خالد : يلا تعالوا الصاله يدتكم تبيكم 
عمر : هههههههههه اماا شطافك خلود نص عمرك
غلا : ههههههههه 
خالد : شفيكم سكرتوا سكروني وياكم
غلا تطقه بخفيف وهي تظحك 
خالد : شالسالفـــــــه ؟؟

عمر : هههه يدتك اليوم استنزلت على ابوي ههههههههه
خالد : بووه شسوت لايكون
عمر : اهههههه شي عجييب 
غلا عفست ويهها وطلعت وعمر وخالد حسوا بتفاهة كلامهم وايد .. 
خالد لف : غـــــــــــلاا ! 
غلا ماعطته الاذن الصمخه وطلعت على الدرج بعد لدارها القديمه 
عمر : وانت قاعد؟ صج انك اثول ، روح لمرتك خالد لاتصير جذي
خالد متخرع : ماقدر عمور انت ماتدري ، غلا اذا عضبت ولا ضاق خلقها تطرد قسم بالله تطرد ماتعرف ريلها من عمها من ولدها حتى ، تطرد تطرد اوفف
عمر : واذا وان طردتك مرتك ياخي روح لاتوقف جذي جنك لوح رووح
خالد تخرع اكثر :انزين زين بروح
ركب على الدرج خالد وانصدم لما شاف العنود عند غـلا بالدار ولا تهديها بعد ... 
خالد ( ؟؟) مب فاهم شاللي يصير اليوم !!
العنود : بس غـلا لاتسوين بروحج جذي
غلا : خليني خليني بروحي خلينيي مابي حد 
العنود : ماتهونين علي ياحبيبتي اخليج جذي على عماج 
خالد فتح عيونه (عماج؟؟)
غلا رفعت راسها : شنو شتقصدين؟؟ 
العنود : ها ، لالا ولاشي 
غلا : افففف ، خلااص مابي اسمع ولاشي طلعي خليني ، مابي حد روحي
العنود : انا بطلع وبخليج ، لكن انا حبيت انبهج واقولج ترا ريلج اذاني من كثر مايحن علي وكثر ماهو متعلق فيني ويبيني ، دايمآ يقول احس نفسي تافه ومشاعري سخيفه تجاه الطفله غـلا ، اللي مافطنت بالحياه لين الحين ، توها تكبر مع عيالها ، وانا بعد احس مثله مشاعرج توها تكبر وانتي متعلقه فخالد لانج مراهقه ومثلج مثل اي مراهقه تنجذب للشاب لعدة اسباب وخالد وسيم ورومنسـي اكثر من المتوقع وهذا اللي جذبج له وخلاج تاخذينه مني ، انا وخالد من قبل لاتجين حظرتج ، كنا حبايب والعايله كلها تدري عنا وكنا انا وياه راسمين حياتنا ومتـــــ...... 
خالد يصرخ عليها : عنوووود!
عنود بلعت ريجها وهي متخلبصه ماتوقعته هني ... 
خالد : شهالكلام ؟ شاللي تقولينه؟؟ انتي ماتربيتي؟
العنود : اانااا....
خالد :انتي حقيره بره ،، برره
سكتت العنود وطلعت عنهم وخالد راح لغلا اللي كانت تطالعهم الثنين ودموعها تسيل بدون لاتتكلم 
غـلا وهي تصيح : اطلـع ،، اطلع عني روووح ، خلنيي،، الله ياخذني ويريحنييي ، ياريتك ياعمي هني جان مارضيت لي بهالمذلـــــه .. 
خالد : لا ، لاياغلا لاتقولين جذي ، حياتنا مب مذلـه 
غلا : لاتكلمني ولاتذكرني ، اطلع وخلنييي روح ، صدقني بذبحك ان ماطلعت فاارج .. 
خالد غمض عينه وهو فاقد الأمل بأن غلا تعود تحبه او تفكر فيـه كزووج ..!
عمر كان واقف عند الدرج وينتظر اي حد ينزل،سمع خطوات حد نازل 
عمر : منو؟. خالد؟
خالد سكت ماله خلق حتى يتكلم ويرد عليه
عمر : شصاير خالد؟ بنت عمي شفيها؟ شهالصراخ؟؟ طمني تكلم
خالد : مافي الا الخير تعبانه شوي وانا اكثر
عمر : سلامتك ياخوي ، ادخل ارتاح ، ولاتشغل بالك اكيد هي تعبانه بالياهل 
خالد (بلاك ماتدري عن شي) : الله كريــم .. 
سحب خالد روحه يحس خلاص هو و غلا ، سعد وفيصل ، حتى مريم كانو ذكرى له وبتنتهي !!!!
خالد (لا انا شقاعد اقول؟ مستحيل مستحيييل اخلي غلا لو على دمي ماخليها ، انا تعلقت فيها ، صج ياهل وماجنني غير الياهل ، انا احبها صج وعيالي منها احبهم هذولا حياتي وروحي ونبــضي شلون اخليكم؟ والله اموت! العنود!! هذي وينها؟؟؟) 
لف خالد بسرعه على عمر وكلمه بلهجه سريعه وعمر متخرع
خالد : وين العنود؟؟ وينها؟
عمر : ها؟ مادري هناك طلعت
خالد : وين راحت ؟ طلعت؟
عمر : تراك خرعتني ، العنود مادري وينها متى كانت فالبيت أصلآ؟
خالد : يوهووووووو
عمر : شبلاك ياخوي؟ شفيك ؟ وسع صدرك 
خالد : اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ، ان شفتها حذرها مني ، تراني ان عصبت شيطان فصورة انسان..
عمر : ول ول شصاير قولي
خالد : بعدين اقولك .. 
طلع فالحوش يدخن ويدورر مب عارف شيسوي وقف وهو يفكر توني هني كنت انا وغلا توووني ، لين الحين عطرها فهالمكان لين الحين طيفها بعيوني غمض خالد عيونه وفتحها .،. لقى الحوش فاضي مافيه غير صوت الطيوووور اللي تبين فضى المكان ،، قط خالد زقارته بعد ماخلصها وتم يدور فالحوش ويده فشعره ويفكر ويشوت حصـى .. 
غلا كانت توها طالعـه من الحمام ، خذت لها حمام ينسيها الكلام اللي نزل مثل الرصاص باذنهــا .. 
فتحت اللفه عن شعرها وانتثر ،، الماي بلل جتفها وبقع على ملابسها كملتهم بدموعها .. 
مسحت دموعها بيدها وفتحت الدريشه وشافت خالد .. !
عورها قلبها لان شكله مهموم وهو يدور ، تدري انه مب غلطان وكلام عنود جذب بس لما قالت عنها انها ياهل دخل الشك راسها و شكت بحب خالد لهــا .. 
وخرت عن الدريشه و ريحت بالها من كل الأفكار وعطت اعصابها كل البروود وثلجتهم .. و نامــت !! 
حطت راسها على الوساده البارده وتغطت ودموعها على خدها وناااامت ولا كأن شي صاير .. 
خالد تعب من الدواره ومن الدخاان ودخل للبيت ، هدى شوي باله و دخل المطبخ يبي يشرب له كاس ماي ولقى عمر فالمطبخ فاتح الثلاجه وجنه يدور شي 
خالد : ها حبيبي شتبي؟ قولي!
عمر : ابي اي شي اشربه ميت عطش 
خالد يطلع له عصير و عصب على هالسالفه : والخدامات وينهم؟ 
عمر : شدراني عنهم ، خلاص هات ولاتعصب 
خالد عطاه وسكت وهو مرفع له حاجب .. 
صب له الماي وشربه ،، ارتاح وحس صج النار طفت .. 
قعد شوي مع اخوه ولا حس بالوقت ، طالع ساعته وعمر يعد عليه السالفه ،، طافت ساعه بالظبـط وغلا لين الحين مانزلت ولا ثارت ولا سوت أي شي ،، الله يستـــــر .. 
خالد : اها ،، انزين حبيبي عن اذنك شوي
عمر : اذنك وخشمك كلهم وياك ،، املقققق
خالد : اهههههه ..
خلاه وصعد لدار غـلا فتح الباب بكل هدوء عليـها وارتوى قلبه بالريحه اللي هبت عليه .. 
الهوا طلع بااارد وريحة عطرها ترست راسه .. 
طالع بعيونه شاف غـلا ، لقاها نايمه .. 
استانس شوي شكلها غلا واثقه فيه ، طفى الليتات عليها وسكر الباب لف لقى ابوه وتصرقع الممر كان ظلام وابوه كان لازق فيه
خالد : بسم الله وخر يبا الله يخليك
سعود : هههه

----------


## دمعة الروح

.* اليوم الثانـي *. 
غـلا رجعت البيت مع خالـد لكن ماتكلمت معاه بولا كلمـــــــــه .. 
خالد ماعلق على الموضوع وهو بعد عاملها بالمثل .. لانه لا غلطان ولا مسوي غلط . 
بنفس اليوم العصر لما رد خالد من الشغل غلا كانت تنتظره بالغرفه فصخ غترته وخذتها وهي سااكته علقتها وعطته ملابسه بدل وعلقت ثوبه قعد على السرير وهي واقفه وساكته ..
غلا توها بتنطق مافتحت عينها الا شافت خالد هايج جنه بركان وثاار بلحظه 
خالد : اووه غلا بس خلاص يكفييي ، تحجييي قولي شفيج لاتتمين سااكته 
غلا تخرعت ولسانها انربط نست كل الاحرف نست كل الكلمات فهاللحظه 
خالد : ماتبين تتحجين شنو حشت مخج عندوه؟ صدقتيها؟ ماتتحجييين قولي شي 
غلا : شفيك شفيك انت؟؟؟؟؟؟
خالد : انا شفيني ولا انتي؟ غلا حرام عليج تكلمي قولي اي شي لاتتمين لي جذي ساكته 
غلا : شقولك خالد ؟ عادي انا نسيت اللي صار لان ادري ان كلامها .. 
خالد : كملي بتردين تسكتين؟
غلا : كلامها غلط 
خالد : ودامج تدرين انه غلط ليش تعامليني جذي؟ شنو مااحس انا؟ 
غلا : اسفه ماكان قصدي
خالد : اوهوووووو 
وصفق باب الدار ، وغلا رضخت بروحها على السرير كانه صفقها ماصفق الباب
غلا (حتى مايبي يقولي كلمه تدل انه ندمان او يبي يعتذر ، ليش مايكون كلامها صح؟؟ لالا لامستحيل خالد معدنه ذهب خالد مستحيل يسويها)
خالد (بتطلعني من طوري هالبنت ، لاني زعلان عليها ولا معصب انا احبها ومنقهر على غلاها اللي داخلي ومب حاسه به ، شسوي ياربي بهالحال شلون افهمها اني غلطان) 


لطيفه سكرت التليفون وبعد لحظات وصلتها العنود .. 
قبل لاتدخل شافت عمر 
العنود : هلوووو عمااري
عمر : وعليكم السلام ، اسمي عمر ماني ياهل تقولين لي عماري ، خلي الدلع لج 
العنود : واي انت شفيك اليوم ، جبريت
عمر : يشب بقشتج 
العنود : عفواً شقلت؟
عمر : اهه ياخف دمج يابنت خالتي ، دخلي امي تنتظرج
العنود : مرحبا خالتي
لطيفه : لا هلا ولا مرحبا
العنود : افا ليش خالتي؟
لطيفه : تخلخلت عظامج ، انا قلت لج سوي لكن لاتهدمين حياة ولدي انتي هبله تشككينها بريلها وين صارت هذي ؟
العنود : مادري ؟
لطيفه : انتي تستهبلين علي؟
العنود : خالتي ،، لوسمحتي انا نفذت كل توصياتج ، يمكن هالمره ثقلت لكن بمستوى اللي تسوينه 
لطيفه : لا انتي انظربتي فمخج ياعندوه 
سعود : خير شصاير؟
لطيفه لا ولاشي .. 
عمر : ليش يمه كملوا سالفتكم عن غـلا وخالد 
لطيفه والعنود بققوا عيوونهم 
سعود بتعجب : غلا وخالد؟؟؟؟
لطيفه وعلامات الارتباك صبغت وجهها : اهه لالا يستهبل عليك عمور حبيبي ، انت اطلع ارتاح الحين وانشالله الغدا شوي وبيجهز .. 
سعود غض النضر عن هالسالفه ومااعطاها الاهتمام الزايد .. 
على المغرب خالد كان راد من الصلاه ، و مزاجــه راايق ومايبي اي حد ، اي شي يعكر عليه هالمزااج ، لأن فمخيلته انه من الصعب يوصل هو لهالمزاج ، اول شي فكر فيه ( غـلا ) ،، لازم يروح ويراضيها ..
دخل البيت ولقاه هــادي فتح باب الغرفه اللي دايمآ يلقى عياله فيها يلعبون مالقاهم سكر الباب ولف وشاف فيصل جايه من بعيد يركض له 
خالد شاله : هلا هلا حبيبــي ،، وين امك؟
فيصل يأشر له فوق بصبعه الصغييير.
خالد يطالع فوق وهو يتوعد لووول : ها نطلع لها؟؟
فيصل يطالعه وهو مب فاهم
خالد : نروح ونراضي امك ، غلا ، غلااي انا ، شوف اذا طردتني وقف عند الباب لاتخون فيني ، بعد البيت بيتها تسويها تجلفعني بره ههههه .. 
ركب خالد ومعاه فيصل طق الباب ودخل لقى غلا فاتحه باب الكبت وهي واقفه وحواجبها 88 لوول يعني معصبه 
لفت عليه غلا ورجعت لفت على الكبت وحطت ملابس خالد اللي فيدها 
وقعدت على الكرسي وحطت ريل على ريل وتجتفت وهي معصبه .. 
خالد حط فيصل على السرير وقلدها وهو واقف ،، غلا كانت حابسه ظحكتها لآخر درجه ماتبيه يشوفها .. 
خالد : مساء الخير ..
غـلا وهي تطالع غير عيونه : مسا النور .. 
خالد تم يتكلم ويتسأل يبي عينها تطيح فعينه ،، غلا اخيراً حطت عينها فعينها
غـلا وصبرها نفذ : وبعدين؟؟؟
خالد مسك قلبه : آآخ ،، يالعيوون اللي تصيب ولا تسمي منك احب الجرح لو ماينتجارى بالعقل سمي وبالخفاق سمــــــــــــــي .. 
غلا : لا والله !
خالد : اي والله ، خلااص عاد غلا ، صج اني احبج يالخايسه ، شلون قدرتي تزعلين علي هالكثر؟ ترا انا ماقدرت !!
غلا : مبين لانك اعتذرت بينت لي 
خالد : غلا حياتي انتي شوفيني طالعي وجهي ، يصلح احب؟
غلا : اي يصلح مو تحبني؟
خالد : اي احبج انا اصلآ حبيتج
غلا : شقصدك؟
خالد : غـلا انتي تعرفين احنا شصار بينا وشلون انا حبيتج ، ماله داعي تحرجيني 
غلا : احرجك؟؟ خالد شفيك؟
خالد سحب له كرسي وفره وقعد : يعني انا لما تزوجتج كنت مادري شلون احس متزوج اختي ، لكن بعدها نظرتي لج تغيرت وصرت اشوف فيج اللي يشوفه الرجال بمرته ، وحبيتــج .. 
غلا استحت من كلامه بس بعد تمت مصره على موقفها : بس مابين هالكلام فالايام اللي فاتت ، صرت تعاملني كانك منغصب على العيشه وياي
خالد : غـلا يابعد عمري ، اذا منغصب ليش ارد لج؟ 
غلا : مادري؟
خالد : تدرين ،، لاني احبج و عيشتي وياج انا ابيها مستحيل اخليها 
غلا : والعنود؟
خالد : العنود حسابها عندي .. 
غلا : لا مالـه داعي ، بعدين تصير بينكم مشاكل بسبتي انت عارف امك 
خالد : مايهمني اللي سوته مب شوي ،، بعدين تعااالي 
غلا : هـلا!
خالد يطالعها ومايتكلم ، يطالعها بنظرات خبيثه وغـلا ودها تطلع من ثيابها وتشرد من المكان 
غلا : اففف خالد لاتطالعني جذي ، شيل عيونك 
خالد : هاهاي كركرتيني 
غلا : ههههههه 


عمر كان قاعد فالمطعم مع تركـي ..
عمر : اطلب لي على ذوقك لكن قسم بالله لو طلع حار لااشوتك بره المطعم
تركي : اهههههه شوي شوي هاي وانا لين الحين ماطلبت لك اعوذ بالله 
عمر : احذرك انا
تركي : هههههه انزين انزين 
رن موبايل عمر وطلعه من مخباه .. 
عمر : من المتصل؟
تركي : هذي جسوم
عمر : هات برد
تركي وهو مايبي يعطيه : شنو لا ماترد عليه
عمر : هات اقولك .. 
رد عمر عليــه .. 
جاسم : السلام يابوسعود ..
عمر : اهلين اخوي ..!


جاسم : شخبارك؟
عمر : من معاي؟
جاسم : افا ، انا جاسم
عمر : اسمح لي اخوي ماعندي رفيج بهالاسم 
جاسم بصدمه : عمر شفيك؟
عمر : وانا صاج ماعندي (رفيج) رافجته مثل جاسم ، اسمحلي اخوي انا مشغول ، مع السلامــه .. 
وسكـــررر
تركي : كفو ههههه بس ثقلتها وياه
عمر : يذلف ، هو ماثقلها وياي يوم صج احتجته وكانت اموري كلها فيده هدني وراح؟
تركي : خلاص خلاص اذا ينرفزك طاريه مانجيبه ، اسمع تبي هذا؟؟ 

يوم الخميـــس .. 
كعادته عليهم كلهم يتجمعون فهاليوم ، غلا و خالد تأخروو حيـــل عليهم .. واحترق موبايل خالد كان مخليه بالسياره وغلا على السايلنت .. 
طلع خالد وغلا من المحل وركبوا السياره .. 
غلا طلعت موبايلها بس جذي وشافت الاتصالات اللي جايتها
خالد : بوووه تأخرنا عليهم ههههه 
غلا : ايي ، لانروح خالد ، اخاف امك تستلمني وانت عارفها
خالد : ييييه ماعليج انتي انا موجود ، شنو مب تارس عينهم؟
غلا : غصب عنهم اصلآ .. 
وصلوا للبيت نزلت غلا وفتحت الباب و شالت سعد نزلته وخلته يمشي لداخل البيت
خالد : يوهو غلا شفيج انتي ؟ سّعود دب ، والله جذي بتأذييني ، اعقلي يابنيه
غلا : ههههه خالد شفيك 
خالد : نسيتي اللي فبطنج ، خفيف ولدج عشان تشيلينه
غلا : خلاص خالد ماله داعي تسوي سالفه على هالسبه .. 
تعكر صفو مزاج غـلا ومشت ،، خالد ماقال شي ونزل فيصل ومسك يده ودخلوا للبيت .. 
غلا سلمت من بعيد ودخلت للصاله المسكره وخالد قعد شوي مع يدته وخالاته وبعدها راح المجلس .. 
دخلت غلا الدار وقطت عباتها ورجعت للصاله لقت العنود لكن ماعطتها اي اهتمام وسلمت عليهم وحده وحده ولا حتى قالت لها شلونج ؟؟؟ ! 
قعدت غلا ولفت على اللي حذاها شافتها عمتها تغريد..
تغريد : ها يامحاسن الصدف
غلا : ههههههههههه ،، عمتي ليش جذي قاطعه ولاتسألين
تغريد : اي شسوي انتي اكبر مني لازم اسال عنج
غلا : هههههههههه ، بعد عمري والله ياعمتي ، خلودي وينه؟
تغريد : تساليني عن ريلج 
غلا ماتت ظحك : هههههههههههه لااا عمتي ولدج ولدج هههه 
تغريد : هههههه حسبي الله عليك ياعلوي ماخلى فيني عقل يايمه ، شسوي !
غلا : ههه الله يعينج عليه ياعمتي .. 
تغريد : طالع لج بطلعه عجيبه
غلا : شنو؟
تغريد : يبينا نغير سياير البيت على كيفه ، لا ورايح المعرض مع ربعه وماخذ كتلوجات
غلا : هههههههههههه وايه عليــه ، كبر كبر الولد ياعمتي
تغريد : ودبــــر 
غلا : هههههههه 
تغريد عدلت قعدتها ولزقت فبنت اخوها
تغريد : سمعيني غلوي ، لاتعبرينها هالجلبه وخل ريلج يحاسبها فامهتني 
غلا : انشالله
تغريد : اييه لاتخلين لطفوه تلعب فيج تراها حيييه 
غلا : لاتعلميني فيها اعرف لها اكثر منكم .. 
تغريد : عفيه عليج .. 
قعدت غلا وسوالف من هني وتسأل من هناك وسوالف الحريم اللي ماتخلص.. 
رن موبايلها وكان فيدها ردت لان خالد متصل
غلا : هلا حبيبــي ..
فاطمه وبنات خالتها قطو الاذن لووول يموتون يوم يسمعون وحده من قريباتهم المتزوجات تكلم ريلها برومنسيه مثل غلا << احم احم لووول
خالد : اهلين عمري ، ترا ولدج شرد 
غلا شهقت : شنوووو ، وينه وين راح ؟
خالد : هههههه لاتخافين دخلوه عندكم 
غلا : من اي واحد ؟؟ 
خالد : من غيره هالدب سّعود ،، شرد من حظني ، مافي غير فصيل فديت خشممه رجال مب ذي دلوع امه
غلا : اففففف خالد شهالحركات بعد ، تقولي بخليهم عندي وآخرتها يشرد ، افففف
خالد :افففففففف و اففففففففف ، شدعوى يبا كل هاي عشان سّعود ،الحين لو انا اللي شارد ماصار جذي
غلا : واااي ، يلا مع السلامه بروح اشوفه
وسكرت
خالد يطالع الموبايل
طالع له فالشاشه ان المكالمه خلصت
انقهر عليهاااا ، صايره تعرف تقهره وتنرفزه عدل
نزلوا النسوان كلهم لان هالمره حطوا العشا على الارض و غلا حامل ماتقدر وايد على قعدة الارض ، خصوصآ ان هالمره بطنها كبر عن اول مره كانها هالمره حامل بـ2 مو 1
تغريد : انزلي حبيبتي تعشي 
غلا : لا ماعليه عمتي باكل وانا على الكرسي
فاطمه : وااي؟
غلا تأشر لها على بطنها
فاطمه : افف دلع ، وصج مب حزته 
غلا سمعتها وماردت عليها .. 
فنص ماهم يتعشون غلا خلصت عشاها وراحت تشوف عيالها تعشوا ولا ..!
شافتهم متعشين وسعد نايم وفيصل يصيح يدورها ،، شالته غلا ولمته وراحت الصاله البعيده عن قعدتهم ، كانت قريبه من المدخل لكن هالحزه محد من الشباب يدخل غير المتزوجين ياخذون نسوانهم ويطلعون .. 
حطت غلا ولدها فحظنها لين نام والليتات عيال تغريد واليهال يجون يشغلونها ويطفونها لين صرخت عليهم غلا ومن الخرعه خلوها مطفيه لوول
دخل خالد وغلا ماحست له انخش ورا الكرسي وجر شعرها .. 
غلا لفت مالقت حد ، رد جره 
غلا : يييه !
خالد جره مره ثانيه
غلا : ادري انك خالد 
خالد : انا صار لي ساعه احاول اتسلق البرج بشعرج واصعد انقذج بس انتي خربتي على عمرج 
غلا : هههههههه ،، خالد 
خالد : ياعيوون خالد
غلا يوم قال هالكلمه خالد تذكرت كلمة العنود واعتفس ويهها .. 
خالد : شفيج؟ شي يعورج؟
غلا : لاا ، بس ابي ارد البيت ، تأخرنا و اليهال ناموو .. 
خالد : انشالله ، على هالخشم .. 
غلا ظحكت له وخلت فيصل على الكرسي وراحت تجيب اغراضها دخلت الغرفه ولقت العنود جنها كانت تنبش فاغراضها .. 
غلا : شتسوين؟
العنود : ولاشي عبالي شنطة خالتي
غلا : صج ماتستحين 
وخذت اغراضها وطلعت .. 
لبست عباتها وهي واقفه جدام خالد وهو يطالعها
غلا : لاتطالعني جذي قرب السياره
خالد : انشالله ياحلاتج وانتي نازله فيني اوامر هههههه 
غلا ظحكت له غصب عنها وطلعوا ..


جاسم : شخبارك؟
عمر : من معاي؟
جاسم : افا ، انا جاسم
عمر : اسمح لي اخوي ماعندي رفيج بهالاسم 
جاسم بصدمه : عمر شفيك؟
عمر : وانا صاج ماعندي (رفيج) رافجته مثل جاسم ، اسمحلي اخوي انا مشغول ، مع السلامــه .. 
وسكـــررر
تركي : كفو ههههه بس ثقلتها وياه
عمر : يذلف ، هو ماثقلها وياي يوم صج احتجته وكانت اموري كلها فيده هدني وراح؟
تركي : خلاص خلاص اذا ينرفزك طاريه مانجيبه ، اسمع تبي هذا؟؟ 

يوم الخميـــس .. 
كعادته عليهم كلهم يتجمعون فهاليوم ، غلا و خالد تأخروو حيـــل عليهم .. واحترق موبايل خالد كان مخليه بالسياره وغلا على السايلنت .. 
طلع خالد وغلا من المحل وركبوا السياره .. 
غلا طلعت موبايلها بس جذي وشافت الاتصالات اللي جايتها
خالد : بوووه تأخرنا عليهم ههههه 
غلا : ايي ، لانروح خالد ، اخاف امك تستلمني وانت عارفها
خالد : ييييه ماعليج انتي انا موجود ، شنو مب تارس عينهم؟
غلا : غصب عنهم اصلآ .. 
وصلوا للبيت نزلت غلا وفتحت الباب و شالت سعد نزلته وخلته يمشي لداخل البيت
خالد : يوهو غلا شفيج انتي ؟ سّعود دب ، والله جذي بتأذييني ، اعقلي يابنيه
غلا : ههههه خالد شفيك 
خالد : نسيتي اللي فبطنج ، خفيف ولدج عشان تشيلينه
غلا : خلاص خالد ماله داعي تسوي سالفه على هالسبه .. 
تعكر صفو مزاج غـلا ومشت ،، خالد ماقال شي ونزل فيصل ومسك يده ودخلوا للبيت .. 
غلا سلمت من بعيد ودخلت للصاله المسكره وخالد قعد شوي مع يدته وخالاته وبعدها راح المجلس .. 
دخلت غلا الدار وقطت عباتها ورجعت للصاله لقت العنود لكن ماعطتها اي اهتمام وسلمت عليهم وحده وحده ولا حتى قالت لها شلونج ؟؟؟ ! 
قعدت غلا ولفت على اللي حذاها شافتها عمتها تغريد..
تغريد : ها يامحاسن الصدف
غلا : ههههههههههه ،، عمتي ليش جذي قاطعه ولاتسألين
تغريد : اي شسوي انتي اكبر مني لازم اسال عنج
غلا : هههههههههه ، بعد عمري والله ياعمتي ، خلودي وينه؟
تغريد : تساليني عن ريلج 
غلا ماتت ظحك : هههههههههههه لااا عمتي ولدج ولدج هههه 
تغريد : هههههه حسبي الله عليك ياعلوي ماخلى فيني عقل يايمه ، شسوي !
غلا : ههه الله يعينج عليه ياعمتي .. 
تغريد : طالع لج بطلعه عجيبه
غلا : شنو؟
تغريد : يبينا نغير سياير البيت على كيفه ، لا ورايح المعرض مع ربعه وماخذ كتلوجات
غلا : هههههههههههه وايه عليــه ، كبر كبر الولد ياعمتي
تغريد : ودبــــر 
غلا : هههههههه 
تغريد عدلت قعدتها ولزقت فبنت اخوها
تغريد : سمعيني غلوي ، لاتعبرينها هالجلبه وخل ريلج يحاسبها فامهتني 
غلا : انشالله
تغريد : اييه لاتخلين لطفوه تلعب فيج تراها حيييه 
غلا : لاتعلميني فيها اعرف لها اكثر منكم .. 
تغريد : عفيه عليج .. 
قعدت غلا وسوالف من هني وتسأل من هناك وسوالف الحريم اللي ماتخلص.. 
رن موبايلها وكان فيدها ردت لان خالد متصل
غلا : هلا حبيبــي ..
فاطمه وبنات خالتها قطو الاذن لووول يموتون يوم يسمعون وحده من قريباتهم المتزوجات تكلم ريلها برومنسيه مثل غلا << احم احم لووول
خالد : اهلين عمري ، ترا ولدج شرد 
غلا شهقت : شنوووو ، وينه وين راح ؟
خالد : هههههه لاتخافين دخلوه عندكم 
غلا : من اي واحد ؟؟ 
خالد : من غيره هالدب سّعود ،، شرد من حظني ، مافي غير فصيل فديت خشممه رجال مب ذي دلوع امه
غلا : اففففف خالد شهالحركات بعد ، تقولي بخليهم عندي وآخرتها يشرد ، افففف
خالد :افففففففف و اففففففففف ، شدعوى يبا كل هاي عشان سّعود ،الحين لو انا اللي شارد ماصار جذي
غلا : واااي ، يلا مع السلامه بروح اشوفه
وسكرت
خالد يطالع الموبايل
طالع له فالشاشه ان المكالمه خلصت
انقهر عليهاااا ، صايره تعرف تقهره وتنرفزه عدل
نزلوا النسوان كلهم لان هالمره حطوا العشا على الارض و غلا حامل ماتقدر وايد على قعدة الارض ، خصوصآ ان هالمره بطنها كبر عن اول مره كانها هالمره حامل بـ2 مو 1
تغريد : انزلي حبيبتي تعشي 
غلا : لا ماعليه عمتي باكل وانا على الكرسي
فاطمه : وااي؟
غلا تأشر لها على بطنها
فاطمه : افف دلع ، وصج مب حزته 
غلا سمعتها وماردت عليها .. 
فنص ماهم يتعشون غلا خلصت عشاها وراحت تشوف عيالها تعشوا ولا ..!
شافتهم متعشين وسعد نايم وفيصل يصيح يدورها ،، شالته غلا ولمته وراحت الصاله البعيده عن قعدتهم ، كانت قريبه من المدخل لكن هالحزه محد من الشباب يدخل غير المتزوجين ياخذون نسوانهم ويطلعون .. 
حطت غلا ولدها فحظنها لين نام والليتات عيال تغريد واليهال يجون يشغلونها ويطفونها لين صرخت عليهم غلا ومن الخرعه خلوها مطفيه لوول
دخل خالد وغلا ماحست له انخش ورا الكرسي وجر شعرها .. 
غلا لفت مالقت حد ، رد جره 
غلا : يييه !
خالد جره مره ثانيه
غلا : ادري انك خالد 
خالد : انا صار لي ساعه احاول اتسلق البرج بشعرج واصعد انقذج بس انتي خربتي على عمرج 
غلا : هههههههه ،، خالد 
خالد : ياعيوون خالد
غلا يوم قال هالكلمه خالد تذكرت كلمة العنود واعتفس ويهها .. 
خالد : شفيج؟ شي يعورج؟
غلا : لاا ، بس ابي ارد البيت ، تأخرنا و اليهال ناموو .. 
خالد : انشالله ، على هالخشم .. 
غلا ظحكت له وخلت فيصل على الكرسي وراحت تجيب اغراضها دخلت الغرفه ولقت العنود جنها كانت تنبش فاغراضها .. 
غلا : شتسوين؟
العنود : ولاشي عبالي شنطة خالتي
غلا : صج ماتستحين 
وخذت اغراضها وطلعت .. 
لبست عباتها وهي واقفه جدام خالد وهو يطالعها
غلا : لاتطالعني جذي قرب السياره
خالد : انشالله ياحلاتج وانتي نازله فيني اوامر هههههه 
غلا ظحكت له غصب عنها وطلعوا ..

----------


## دمعة الروح

بعد ماجابت غلا المولوده الجديده ( مريم بنت خالـــد) ،، رجعت بيتها وهي الحين في أول أسبوع لها من بعد الولاده .. 
كانت غلا توها مسكته مريم ، طالعه صياحه وماتسكت بسرعه ،، تعاني معاها ،، حطتها على السرير وخالد يلاعبها وهي تكمل لبسها لان أهل خالد بيجونهم بعد شوي .. 
غلا كانت لابسه فستان بسيـــط بكم طويل وشوي أبيض وفيه الذهبي .. 
خالد يغني لبنته : البنيه ،، حلوه البنيه ، البنيه ،، كلها حنييييييييييه 
ماشاف غير شي مايبيه يصير ، مريوم ردت تصييح وصياحها مزززعج لأقصى درجه
غلا لفت عليه : لاااا خالد حرام عليييك ،، ماصدقت على الله تسكت ، شسويت لها؟؟؟
خالد : شسويت؟؟ الايد، الايد جوكليته و الفم ..الفم فديته ، الخد بسته وبكيته ،، بيها شي؟؟
غلا : ههههههههه يااخالد والله حرام عليييك شيسكتها
خالد : يالله الله يجازيني
غلا : ههههههه خلاص انت اطلع بخلص لبسي ونطلع لكم 
خالد : مابي
غلا : عشاني حبيبي ، شوف بس فيصل رضى يلبس ولا
خالد : اي اي قصي علي بكم كلمممه
غلا : حبيبــــــــي انت
خالد : يييه ، الا اكسر راسه ـ غصب عنه يلبس
غلا :هههههههههههه 

طلع خالد من الدار وهو يظحك ،، صارت حيااته راااحه له ، يجي من الشغل ومن بعد اي مكان يلقى فيه العنــا لبيته ، لان يدري ان هالمكان ضامنه بعيونه بيلقى فيه الراحه الاكيده ، الراحه اللي يتمناها الكـل .. 
حياته مع غلا صارت وايد للأحسن ونفسية غلا تغيرت أكثر للأحسـن ،، ماتوقع فيوم بيكون هو رب لهالأسـره الي تنبع منها السعاده .. 
ماتخيل مره انه بيكون متزوج ومن بنت عمـه الصغيره ، وبيصير هو أب لـ3 عيال .. وبيحمل المسؤوليه والشقا لبنت عمه بعد ، بس غلا ماكانت تشوف حياتها مع خالد و سعد وفيصل ومريم شقا او تعب بالعكس كانت عيشتهم الكل يحسدهم عليها .. 
كان متخيل خالد انه بيتم طول حياته عزابي وماراح يتزوج لأنه ماشاف البنت اللي تهزه وتحرك مشاعره ،، ماعاش قصة حب مثل اخوه الصغير ، ماخطر على باله انه بيكون جاحد وبياخذ حب أخوه منه .. 
الراحه كلها كانت تسكن نفس خالــد ،، لكن شي واحد كان متعب فكرهم هو و غـلا ، ، كانوا كل يوم يقومون على أمل ان امهم ترد مثل ماكانت و نظر عمر يرد له ، يمكن الأمنيه الأولـى لها شَقة أمل خفيفه انها تتحقق ، لكن الأمنيه الثانيه صعبـه ، محتاجه ألف شمعه عشان تتحقق ، والأماني دايمآ صعبه اذا كان التحقيق والمجازفه مايرادفها .. 
خالد كان دايمآ يحاول يقنع عمر بالسالفه لدرجة انه كلم ربعه يقنعونه لكنه مايبي وشايل الفكره من راسه .. 
نزلت غلا وحطت مريم بالغرفه القريبه ورجعت عند خالد وحطت يدها على جتفه .. 
خالد انتبه لها وسكت ،، غلا رفعت نظرها تشوف الصاله ،، خالد متولع بالورد الأحمر فكل مكان فالبيت ، وغلا غرامها الوررد .. 
خالد : هـا عمري !!
غلا جات جدامه ولفت توريه شلابسه 
خالد : آآآآخ ، جذي قلب بوسّعود يروح فيها 
غلا تقعد على يد الكرسي : هههههه بسم الله عليك حبيبي لاتقول جذي 
خالد يطالعها وهو ساكت .. 
غلا توها بتتكلم الا ينرن الجرس عليهم .. 
خالد : عنج ، انا بفتح لهم .. 
خالد يطالع روحه فالمنظره وهو كاشخ وشحلااته صااااير .. شاف من القزاز وقال لغلا ان خاله معاهم 
فتح الباب لهم خالد واستقبلهم وغلا بسرعه حطت شيلتها وطلعت لهم ،، سلمت وقعدت معاهم ،، كانت لطيفه وريلها وخال خالد ومرته جايين .. 
غلا تسولف معاهم وتجامل رغم التعب البسيط اللي حاسته .. 
خالد : انزين وشالحل؟ مايبي يعني؟
سعود : لا والله ، كلشش راسه يابس مادري على من
لطيفه تطالعه بطرف عينها : مب ابوه 
خالد : هههههههههههه ، لا عاد يمى فديت يبس راس ابوي والله
لطيفه : وييي 
غلا ومرت خالهم يظحكون ....... 
لطيفه : نسيت اقول لكم ترا عمر مسويه عزيمه على سلامة مرت اخوه 
غلا استحت من ولد عمها اللي لين الحين ذاكرها ومشاعرها وذكرايتها كلها تلخبطت بثانيـه .. 
خالد : صج،يسلم لي والله ،، متى مسويها؟
لطيفه : عقب باجر انشالله 
خالد : علـى خير 
ومن هالسوالف شصار وشبيصيير واخبار وسوالف رجال على حريم على مادري شنو ..
جا الوقت انهم يروحون وودعوهم وغلا تحس الدنيا تدووور فيها تعبانه ماتدري من شنو ، ألم في بطنها ماتطيييقه ، من قبل لاتتزوج وهو فيها ، لكن شتقول لخالد؟ اتم ساكته احسن لـي .. 
خالد : غـلا ،، شكلج تعباانه!!
غلا : هههههه لا شنو تعبانه بس مانمت عدل كله من مريوم 
خالد : يبي لها عضضضض هالبنت عشان تتأدب
غلا : هههههه
خالد : غلا ،، ممكن اطلع؟
غلا : اي حبيبي؟ بس وين بتروح؟
خالد وهو خايف : واحد من ربعي متصل لي ، ماطول انشالله
غلا : ولايهمك حبيبـي ، بس اذا بتتأخر كلمني 
خالد يأشر لها : من هالعين قبل هالعين .. 
غلا : والله وياك حبيبي .. 
طلع خالد بعد ماحب راس غـلا ، وغلا انسدحت على الكرسي على مايخف العوار ، نادت الخدامه وجابت لها بندول ، خذته وشربت كاس الماي ، طلعت على الدرج ببطىء ،، وصلت للدار وتذكرت انها نست مريم تحت ، دخلت دارهم و اتصلت للخدامه تجيبها ، خالد سوى غرفة سعد و فيصل مفتوحه على داره هو و غلا بس يفصل بينهم الباب .. 
جابت الخدامه مريم وحطتها على سريرهم .. 
غلا كانت تبدل و شافت الخدامه من ورا الحاجز .. بس الخدامه ماانتبهت .. 
لبست قميص نومها وقعدت حذا مريم ، بنتها مـلاك وشعرها غلييظ ، ظحكت لما شافت شعرها ، كل يوم خالد يتحلف يقرعها .. 
قاعده غلا وتلاعب بنتها ومريم ماسكه بصبع غلا مثل اليهال لما يمسكون صبع الكبير بكل يدهم ،، أوراق الورد الأحمر تتناثر عليها من كل الجهات ، ابتسمت لأن هالورد تعني أن خالد وصل .. واليوم هو عيدميلاده، وغلا تنتظر يخلص اليوم عشان تقولها له ، لين جات الساعه 12 ان صح التعبير ..

غلا تلف عليه : حبيبـــــي .....كل عام وانت بخير
خالد : معاك اسهر ويحلالي السمر ونورك في دجى ليلي سنا في قربك عشت انا احلى عمر ونلت امال عمري والمنـــى .. 
غلا تظحك له وهي طالعـه قمرر .. 
خالد : كل الناس لها عيدميلاد واحد ، وانا لي عيدين .. فيوم ميلادي ويوم ماشفت غـلاي 
غلا استحت منه ، صاير كلامه حلووو بزياده ..



اليوم الثانـــــــي *.
غلا جاتها عاليه رفيجتها البيت وخالد ودى سعد و فيصل (ماكدونالز) يلعبهم لوول << هالعايله تشجع ماكدونالز حيييل .
غـلا كانت طاايره من الفرحه من زمان ماشافت رفيجتها عاليه ، وعاليه ماكفت غلا من الاحراجات خخخ .. 
طلعت من عندها قريب العشـا ، وخالد راد البيت مع عياله وهم شكلهم مرهقينه لأقصى درجه وهم في قمة الوناسه كبابيس وبلونات وهدايا لووول .. 
غلا واقفه عند باب الصاله لانها توها مودعه عاليه فتحت يدها لعيالها عشان تلمهم وجوها يركظون 
خالد وهو يسكر باب السياره ومعصب: يلا يلااااا 
غلا وهي لامتهم : هههههه حبيبي ، ماقصرت ، عساك على القوه يابوفيصل 
خالد : يووولي هالتيس ولدج 
غلا : صج الحين صار ولدي 
خالد معصب وغلا لمته من كثر ماشكله يجنن وهو معصب عليهم ، خالد طخ شوي ، مايقدر على غلا 
خالد : افف لو انتي مب امهم جان معلق مشنقه يوميه لهم فالحوش
غلا : ههههههه ، شلون بعد ، اللي اعرفه الشنق يذبح ،، ترد بهم الروح؟؟
خالد : اي موضه يديده ذي ،، عيالج بسبع ارواح
غلا : ههههه كفاك الله ياخالد ، عيالك ذول مو بس عيالي
خالد : هههه،، ها اكيد مريوم نامت 
غلا : اي
خالد : اي يبا شغل عدل ، شعليها مرتاحه
غلا : وانت التعبان يعني
خالد يحط يده على قلبه : آخ تعباان ميت ميت مافيني روح ياغـلا
غلا بعد ماطلعت عيالها للدار قعدت حذاه : تفداك روحي يابعد عمري
خالد سكت ورجع يطالعها : امممم ، شوفي (يوقف خالد عند الدريشه) ، بطـب بنتحر
غلا تجره وهي تظحك : خاااالد 
خالد قعد على الكرسي : ياعيون خلود
غلا تذكرت : ترا باجر عشا عمر
خالد : بووه والله نسيت زين تذكرت ولا جان عزمتج على عشا
غلا : ههههه حياتي والله
خالد : يعني بح غلا؟
غلا : يس 
خالد : اوهو مابي اروح روحي انتي وخليني هني انا و بنتي بنقعد فالبيت ، مابي اطلع ، لاتغصبيني على الطعه ، كلمه وحده ، طلعه مابي اطلع
غلا تطالعه وهي تظحك 



خالد : شوفي لاتظحكين علي لااقوم واحلق بنتج
غلا : هههههههههه ، شفيك على بنتي شفييك
خالد : احبها، الصراحه يوعاان 
غلا : افا وانا هني؟ 
خالد : شفتي شلون 
غلا : خلاص بدل وانزل تلقى العشا جاهز 
بدل خالد ونزل تعشى هو مع غـلا .. 
الساعه 1 ونص فالليل ، وخالد وغلا غرقانين بنومتهم صرخت مريم تصيح ، غلا قامت متأذيه من صيحتها .. وخالد صحى بس منسدح وفاتح عيونه 
شالتها غلا تسكتها 
غلا : صاحي بعد ، قوم عاوني 
خالد : كاني مشغل عيوني لج ، كشافات 
غلا :يااااربي
خالد ماوعى لنفسه ورد ناام و غلا تحاول تهدي فيها 
غلا تصرخ عليه : خاالد
خالد : ها ها شصاير؟
غلا : صار لي ساعه اقعدك قوم
خالد : شنو شفيج؟ تعبانه؟
غلا : لا غيارات مريم خلصت ، عفيه جيب لها 
خالد : شنوو؟؟ غلاااا؟ شتقولين الساعه ثنتيين ، وين ارووح؟؟؟
غلا :يالله حبيبي روح 
خالد : تكفين غلا لا ، بنام الساعه 2 انشالله كلها كم ساعه ويطلع النور ، مافي جمعيه فاتحه ، نامي بابا مريم ، الا الله ، يلا يلا
غلا : قووم خالد ، جمعيه فالمنتزه فاتحها
خالد يرفع لها حاجب : بعددد اطق المنتزه ، امبلا ، مخططتها انتي وبنتج قولي الصج ..
غلا : تكفى حبيبيي 
خالد قام : انزين بقوم ، اوريج يامريوم ..
ولبس خالد ملابسه وراح المنتزه وشرى لمريم لوول ورد البيت وقط روحه على السرير .. 
غلا بعد ماخلصت ونومت مريم 
غلا : يعطيك العافيه حبيبي ، اسفيين ..
خالد : لا شدعوى عمري ، الف طلب مثل هالطلب ، جم غلا عندي ؟؟؟ 
غلا : .......
خالد يرفع لها سبابته = 1 ..
غلا تمسك يده : ههههه حياتي والله .. 
طالعت الساعه غلا لقتها 3 وربع 
غلا : لاتنام بيأذن 
خالد : ماني نايم ، بشوف هالوجه الحسن ، حد عنده هالجمال وينام
غلا : يمممه منك انت
خالد يحط راسه بحظنها ومن صجه نام ، ماحست بعمرها غلا الا بفيصل طاب بحظنها وحط راس خالد لوووووول 
خالد : يالكلــــــب .. 
غلا تلمه لان فيصل جايها يصيح ومتخرع 
غلا : شفيك حبيبي؟
خالد صج معصب بس تخرع من صياحه : شفيك حبيبي ، ليش تصيح؟
فيصل يصيح وهو لام غلا بكل قوته .. 
غلا : شفيييك فيصل؟
فيصل : آآآآآ ،، سآآآود وحششش (سّعود وحش ) 
خالد : هههه توك تفطن باخوك ..
غلا : خاالد ، لاتقول له جذي ، روح شوف شفيه سعد 
راح خالد وهو يظحك على ولده ، لقى سعد نايم بالظبط نفس نومته متصارع مع الملحف والبجامه والمرضاعه حذاه لوول .. 
فيصل : مافيه شي نايم الياهل ، هذي دلوع امه .. 
غلا لمته وتمت تقرى عليه لين نام وخالد بدل وراح يصلي .. 
رجع خالد من الصلاه ينام له شوي و عيالهم يتناوبون بالصياح وغلا تسكت فيهم لووول..
خالد وسط نومته قام فجأه : شماعطينكم انتوا؟ كيماوي صياح؟؟؟؟
ورد نام ولاجنه قال شي .. 
وغلا تهز مريم بحظنها وتظحك عليه ..
غلا : حشى ام لاربع اناا 
بعد ماهدوا عيالها توها غلا بتحط راسها على المخده تغفي لها لو ربع ساعه بس الا الخدامه تطق الباب .. 
غلا : اففف ، من .. 
وراحت تفتح الباب وقالت لها الخدامه ان القهوه اللي يشربها خالد مخلصه ، واللي كان منها باقي انكسر المرطبان واختلطت القهوه بالقزاز ، وخالد مايطلع من البيت الا يشربها والمحمصه مسكره ماتفتح هالحزه
غلا : يااافرحتج ياغـلا ، خلاص ، Go nOw
غلا ردت ومن زود التعب صاحت .. 
قام خالد وشافها تصيح صج تخرع قايم من النوم وغلا تصيح .. 
خالد : غـلا شفيج؟ شصاير؟
غلا : اسكت عني خالد الله يخليك
خالد : ليش حياتي شفيج؟ تعبانه؟
غلا لمته وخرت كل اللي فقلبها 
غلا : عيالك أذوني بالدور يصيحون ، و انا تعبانه ماقدر استحملهم بعد ، و طلبات البيت على راسي ، انا لي روح والله روح تعبت خلاص .. ريحوني حرام عليكم 
خالد يلمها بقو : غلااا شهالكلام عمري ، انا وين رحت ، خرا بطلبات البيت زين ، والله ان دريت ان حد منهم طالب منج شي موته على يدي فاهمه ، ومره ثانيه ماعليج من شي ، كل شي قوليه لي، انتي توج صغيره على هالحمـل كله 
غلا ارتاحت شوي بعد ماطلعت اللي فقلبها
خالد : يلا انتي نامي الحين ، وانا بروح اكل شي عشان الشغل
غلا ردت تصيح : قهوتك مخلصه 
خالد : ههههههه ياعمررري والله ، ماعلييه مب ضروري ، خلاص نامي الحين 
غلا : واخليك تتريق بروحك لا ، بنزل معاك
خالد : صايم انا زين ، نامي احسن لج .. 
غلا انسدحت وسكتت عنه وهو دخل يتسبح ، طلع ولقاها نايمه وكفوفها تحت وجهها ، قرب منها و قال فاذنها .....
خالد : سامحيني يابنت عمي ، مثقل الحمل عليييج ، قلت لج ماستاهلج ، سامحينيييي ..
حب راسها وغطاها وطلـع .. 


على الظهر بعد ماطلع تركي من الجامعه مر رفيجه عمر لانه متصل له متملل يبي حد يجيه .. 
تركي : هلا والله بوسعود
عمر : هلا هلا ، حيااك 
قعد تركي عند عمر وهم يسولفون .. دخلت سالفة العشا 
عمر حاول فتركي بس تركي مابغى يدري العشا عائلي ليش يرز وجهه ؟؟
تركي : بس انا قلت لك غلا ، اشطبهاا حط عليها × 
عمر : لمــــــــا ترابي يغطيني افكر اني انساها ،،، اوكـــــــــــــــــــي؟؟؟
تركي : الله يعينك زين .. 
وقعد شوي وطلع عنــه ..
وصلوا الناس المعزومين على العشـا مع غـلا و خالـد .. 
سلموا وقعدت غلا شوي وبعدها راحت تقعد مع النسوان لان الصاله مليانه ..
البنات كل وحده تعرض كشختها على الثانيه .. 
غلا كانت لابسه لبس بسييط حيل شيفون تايجر مع الوردي .. 
قعدت وحده حذا غلا ولفت يمينها كانت العنود يسارها لطيفه 


غلا ( ياسلام ، الليله سودا شكلـها ) ..
العنود : شخبارج غلا ؟؟ 
غلا : الله يسلمج ، شمسويه انتي
العنود : انا دايمآ بخير
غلا مافهمت لها : انشالله دووم .. 
العنود : اميين .. 
لطيفه : وينه خالد غلا؟
غلا : فالصاله 
العنود : ويي شلون تخلين ريلج؟؟ والله انا لو عندي ريل ماخليه ، شيأمن لي ؟؟ 
غلا : شتقولين انتي ؟؟ خالد بعيوني ضامنته قلت لج ، وبسج من هالكلام فاهمه 
العنود : ههه لاتعصبين توج مربيه ، اليوم بيبين لج كل شي عمري
غلا : قامت منهم وقعدت على جنب الكرسي الثاني 
تغريد : لطيفه يختي كفي شرج انتي وعندوه عن بنت اخوي 
لطيفه : وي تغريد شبلاج شسوت؟ مب يهال احنا تكلمينا جذي 
تغريد : انتي قلتيها ، مب يهال ، ماله داعي هالحركات 
العنود : وهذي ماتعرف تكلمنا بنفسها لازم حاطه لها محامي ياريلها ياعمتها
غلا توها بترد ومسكتها تغريد : سكتي عنهم غلا ، هذولا ناس ماتعرف تحشم حد
محمد دخل مايدري ان البنات فالصاله هذي ورد .. 
والبنات كلهم ركضوا يلبسون شيلهم واللي طلعوا من الصاله .. 
غلا لبست شيلتها وعباتها وقعدت لان خالد دخل معاه يبي مريم .. 
سلم محمد وقعد شوي مع خالته و تغريد ،، يعز سوالف الحريم لوول .. 
تعرفون اي محمد اقصد؟؟ 
اخو العنود ، اللي منعجب فغلا .. 
المهم .. 
غلا : مريم بالغرفه خالد ، خلها نايمه تكفى 
خالد : ابوي يبيها وعمر يبيها شسوي اذبح نفسي؟
غلا ظحكت : شبلاك خالد ، قول لهم نايمه 
خالد : بعد تتغلى بطلتها الشيخه ، يالله بس عشانها بنت غلا , ولا جان انا محلقهاااا
غلا : ههههه 
محمد : يااخي وخر عن بنت الناس خنسولف شوي 
خالد ياشر له على رقبته : عشان اذبحك 
محمد : ههههههههه 
طلع خالد توقع ان محمد بيحس على دمه ويطلع مايصير الرجال يثقل من القعده مع الحريم وهو لا طاقها سالفه وظحك معاهم .. 
تجمعوا على العشا كلهم وغلا حذا خالـد .. 
كلهم يسولفون ويظحكون وخالد كل ماطاحت عينه بعين غلا غمز لها وعنود تتوعد بكارثه لغلا ..
خلصوا من العشا وقعدوا فالصاله .. 
غلا كانت على يمين خالد وعلى يساره عمر 
غلا : مشكور ياولد عمي على العشا ، ماتقصر
عمر : افااا عليج ، ليش الشكر ، سلامتج بالدنيا يامرت اخوي .. 
غلا : الله يسلممك 
العنود : بس شدراج ان العزيمه لج؟؟ 
المكان كله صخ والعيون كلها على غلا اللي تفاجئت بسؤال العنود .. 
العنود : مب يمكن انتي وحده من المعازيم الي منعزمه على عشا مب عشانها ؟؟ 
عمر : سمعي انتي ، العشا انا صاحبه ومسويه لغـلا وغلا اكثر وحده تعرف شاللي فالقلب ، مسكي لسانج عنها هااا .. 
خالد : شفيكم انتوا ، هييي ، صلوا ع النبي ، العنود وتاليتها وياج؟ 
العنود : واالله انا ماقلت شي سألت سؤال وشبت النار علي
خالد : محد يشبب النار غيرج ، انتي شلج تسألين ؟؟ خلي سؤالج لنفسج 
تغريد : بس ياخالد ، بس يالعنود ، صلوا على النبي ، يهاال
خالد : عمتييي ، شفيج بعد ، شنو يهال؟ مب عاجبج؟
غلا مب مصدقه اللي يصير الهوشه كل شوي تكبر 
غلا تصاصره : خلاص خالد اقعد ، طول بالك 
قعد خالد والموضوع شوي شوي بدى يهدى شوي .. 
محمد طلع يلعب كوره مع اليهال وعمر وفصخ غترته وودوها الدار الفوقيه .. 
والخدامات بغبائهم حطوها بدار غلا القبليه .. 
رجعوا الشباب من بره والجمعه رجعت بالصاله . 
خالد يتنتحنح : لو سمحتواا ، انتبهوا شوي 
غلا خافت لايكون ناوي على شي
الاذاني كلها تصغي لخالد ودقات نبض غلا تتزايد .. 
خالد : انا اليوم استغليت هاليـمعه الحلوه والوجيه السمحه (يطالع العنود وهو عافس ويهه) ،، عشان اقول لكم خبر حلووو .. 
تغريد : خير شصاير؟؟
خالد يطالع غلا : انا نويت اعـرس

----------


## دمعة الروح

غلا : شنو؟؟؟
العنود : مــــــن؟؟
الصاله كلها احتشرت 
غلا : خالد شتقول؟؟
خالد : انتوا خلوني اكمل كلامي ...
سعود : كمل يبا شعندك؟؟
خالد صج انحرج من الموقف واللي بيقوله : انا اليوم بتزوج هالبيه مره ثانيه (يأشر على غلا) ، واذا يصير اتزوجها مره ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه ماعندي مانع ..
سعود يظحك : هههههههه شهالحركات بعد ؟؟؟ 
خالد يلبس غلا دبله جديده .. 
خالد : ها عيييل ، انا خالد بن سعود ، مب اي حد 
لطيفه : سويتوا لنا فلم اجنبي
خالد وهو يبوس يد غلا : احبج،،، بس يمه هذا مب فلم ، اممم قصه اسطوره ، شي من الخيال محد يوصل له .. 
غلا من كثر مااستحت من بعد مالعيون بدت تنشال منها ، دخلت للصاله المسكره 
خالد لحقها 
غلا وجهها محمر : خاااالد ، شسويت!!
خالد : لازم كل الناس تدري اني احبج ومحد يقدر يفرق بيني وبينج
غلا : ادري بسسس ، انا استحي من هالكلام جدام اهلك 
خالد : واهلج ، وانا وانتي واحد 
غلا تخش وجهها بيدها من كثر ماهي مستحيه 
خالد : يلا عااد غلا ، بتخليني اليوم بروحي؟ ترا انا تزوجتج مره ثانيه ، ابي عرس 
غلا ابتسمت له وهو ظحك 
خالد : ههههه لاتصدقين بعد تسوينها فيني 
غلا : شسوي؟
خالد : تطلعين من البيت ونصير مثل المخطوبين 
غلا : هههههه لا شدعوى
العنود نطت لهم 
خالد : بسم الله ، خير ؟
العنود : انا ينيه وانا مادري 
خالد يتكلم بصوت واطي : من زمان 
العنود : باخذ اغراضي وبطلع .. 
غلا تمسك يد خالد بقو وخالد لام غلا وهم يطالعونها بنظرات ، كرهت عمرها وطلعت من الصاله بدون لا تاخذ اغراضها .
سعود من بره الصاله ينادي ولده ، والبنات كلهم دشوا على غلا وهم يتكلمون عن حركة خالد وغلا تحس بالغرور لووول .. 
طلعت عنهم شوي وراحت تدور خالد بس مالقته ، قالت ماعليه وقعدت مع عمر عشان تكلمه عن سالفة العلاج انشالله يقتنع ومعاها عمها وعمتها ..
عمر : ليش؟ انا مابي انا عاجبني وضعي
غلا : افا ياولد عمي ، تردني ، ماهقيتها منك ، انا كنت متوقعه اني انا غير عن الكل ماترد لي طلب 
عمر : عزيره وغاليه يابنت عمي ، انتي تاج الرااس والله ، بس انا مرتاح لوضعي جذي ومابي اتعالج
غلا : يعني بتردني ، خلاص الله يسامحك
عمر : افا ، ماعاش من يردج ، خلاص اللي تامرين به 
سعود : هاه والله وقدرتي له ، ها عمور اشوفك تطاوعها وانا ابوك لا
عمر : ههههه ، عشان تعرف يبا (يصاصره) ماالحب إلا للحبيب الأولـي .. 
سعود سكت وماقال له شي
غلا : يعني وعد انك بتتعالج؟
عمر : كلمة رجال ، على هالشنببببب
سعود : مب تحلقه



عمر + غلا : ههههههههههههه
وعلى هالسالفه والظحك ساعه ورا ساعه تمـر ،، غلا فقدت خالـد ،، لان الوقت حيـل تأخر ولازم ترد البيت .. 
شافت الساعه لقتها 12 ونص .. 
معقوله خالد محد؟؟
اتصلت على مجلس الرجال ورد عمر
غلا : هلا عمر
عمر : اهلين ياغلا 
غلا : الشيخ ، خالد عندك؟
عمر : لا والله ، خالد ولاجانا
غلا : شنو عيل وينه؟
عمر : والله مادري 
غلا : خلاص مشكور ، مع السلامه
وسكرت غلا .. 
راحت الصاله ولقت مافيها حد غير تغريد ولطيفه وسعود الناس كلها راحت 
ويالله يالسوالف وغلا متنرفزه 
غلا : خااالتي ،، وينه خالد ؟؟ 
لطيفه : ايه خالد ، مع العنود : بدارج فوق
غلا شهقت : هييي ، شنو؟
لطيفه : روحي لهم 
غلا عروقها ذابت كل الشكوك دخلت براسها وألف ألف صوره تصورت بمخها .. 
العنود و خالد ،، لا مستحيل 
وصلت لعند باب دارها وشافت العنود طالعه من الدار وشايله غتره بيدها ومطيحه شيلتاه بعد /، وخالد طالع من الدار وهو يبتسم ويسكر أزرة ثوبه 
غلا مب مصدقه اللي تشوفه ، الدنيا دارت فيها وطاحت على الارض وهي ماسكه بعواميد الدرج وتشوف خالد من تحت يكلم امه وماتسمع غير ظحكته .. 
خالد : وينها غلاي؟
لطيفه : راحت لك فوق
العنود وهي تبتسم بانتصار : روح شوفها 
خالد : العنود ممكن ماتكلميني؟
العنود : اعصابك ياولد خالتي 
خالد : اففيين 
غلا ركضت داخل الدار والدموع مغرقه وجهها 
غلا ( خالد؟؟ يخوني؟ انا؟ ليش شسويت؟ شالنقص اللي فيني؟) 
خالد دخل وهو شايل مريم : هاا حبيبتي؟
غلا : انت ، شتبي بعد ، بره ، مابي اشووفك اطلع 
خالد : شفيج؟؟ شفيج غلا؟ 
غلا : لاتجيب اسمي على لسانك اطلع عني ، هات البنيييه هاتها 
خالد : يه غلا ، شبلاج شصاير ؟؟؟ 
غلا : مابيك خاالد اطلع عنيي 
خالد : فهميني شصاير؟ شفيج غلا 
غلا صرخت : اطلععع عني اطلع .. 
دفرته غلا من القهر وقفلت الباب وهو مب راضي يوخر بيكسر الباب عليها 
سعود طلع له والعنود واخوها راحوا .. 
تغريد : شبلاها؟ شصاير؟؟
خالد : مادري عمتي مادري؟ جيتها جان القاها معصبه وتقولي اطلع ، خذت مريم مني مادري شفيها 
تغريد تطق الباب : فتحي غلا انا عمتج ، فجي الباب حبيبتي
غلا : ماابي حد مابي روحوا كلكم مابيه ، قولو له يروح ، يطلقني مابيه مابيه ، مارضى لنفسي تعيش مع خاين
خالد بقق عينه ورفس الباب : غلا فجي الباب لااكسره فجي لي ، فهميني شصاير
غلا : لاتكلمني مابييك روح عني روح .. 
سحب سعود ولده ونزلوا تحت وغلا بعد ماتغريد تكسرت اصابعها من الطق فتحت لها ، وقفلت الباب وراها .. 
تغريد : شصاير؟
غلا تلمها وتصيح : ماابيه عمتي ، مابيه ماابيه ، خااين ياعمتي ، اكرههه ، خل يطلقني
تغريد : انشالله انشالله كل اللي تبينه بيصير بس قولي شفيج؟ ليش خاين شسوى لج ؟؟ 
غلا تصييح وهي منقهره ميته من كل قلبها ، تغريد خافت على غلا لان صوتها راح وبدت ترقل وهي تصيح لمتها تغريد وطاحت غلا .. 
تغريد تهزها : غلا شفيييج؟؟؟ غلا قومي 
حاولت تغريد معاها ومافي امل انها تصحى ، فتحت الباب وصرخت تناديهم .. 
سعود يحاول يصيحها ، يضرب وجهها بخفه عشان تقوم ، فتحت عينها وشافتهم وشافت خالد جرت يد عمها وغطت بها وجهها .. 
سعود : خلاص اطلع ، وخل الدكتور يجينا 
خالد : شنو اطلع يبا مرتي يايبا مرتي 
سعود : خالد كلمه وحده اطلع 
تغريد لمت خالد وطلعته .. 
قعدت معاه بالصاله واتصلت لريلها قالت له لايجيها .. 
وتمت معاهم .. 
خالد : شسويت انا شسويت؟ والله ماسويت شي عمتي 
تغريد : شوف خالد ، انا واصله حدي عليك انت وامك ، اسكت عني وخلني دافنتها ، لين صحت غلا يصير ألف خير
خالد : شفيج بعد انتي عمتي ، شبلاكم علي؟
عمر كان تحت توه داخل البيت ويسمع الهيله فوق
ماحب ينادي حد ماله اي داعي يتلقف
طلع عليهم الصبح والدكتور طمنهم على غلا .. 
خالد : حد يقولي شصاير؟
سعود : تغريد انتي قولي له .. 
خالد : شصاير حد يتحجى؟
سعود سكر الباب على غلا بعد مانامت ومريم حذاها .. 
تغريد : انت لودخلت على غلا الحين بتذبحك ، تخونها ياخالد؟؟ تخون بنت عمك؟ ومع العنود ، ليش هذا جزاها؟
خالد هب عليها : شتقولين عمتي؟ شبلاج انتي؟ انا اخون ، مستحيل ، عمتي لاا والله ظلمتوني ، تكفون سمعوني 
تغريد : مالي كلام وياك انا بروح الحين تفاهم مع مرتك .. 
مشت عنه تغريد وهو منقهر فمكانـه .. 

مرت اايام وشهور 
على السالفه و غلا قعدت فالبيت العود .. 
عمر عيونه طاوعت للعلاج و فتحت عيونه ، ورد يشوف مثل قبل وأحسن .
غلا الفرحه ماكانت شايلتها بهالخبر
عمر : حمدلله ، احلى شي كنت ابي اشوفه انتي، عيوني ردت لي وكنت ابي اشوفج انتي اول وحده ، بس بدون دموع .. 
غلا : حمدلله على سلامتك عمر .
عمر : الله يسلمج 
ردوا البيت وغلا قطت عباتها وتمت بالشيله بس .. وعمر بالكرسي اللي جدامها 
عمر : غـلا انا ادري باللي يصير بينج وبين امي ، عشان جذي اانا طلعت المستأجرين من البيت ، وبخليه لج لين الوضع يهدى بينج وبين خالد
غلا قامت من على الكرسي : مابيه خالد ماابيه 
عمر : قعدي غلا خليني اكمل الله يخليج 
غلا : ........
عمر : البيت انتي سكنيه وياعيالج ، وشوفي من تبين يسكن وياج وانا مالي اي حق اني اعترض .. 
غلا : بسكنه بروحي
عمر : بدون رجال؟ مايصير غلا 
غلا : وينهم الرجال يوم ولدهم يخوني؟
عمر عصب : غلا ، شقصدج 
غلا طلعت للدار .. وقفلت على روحها وتمت تصيـح .. 
ماكان قصدها اللي قالته ولاتقصد انها تجرح عمر ، جميله على راسها من فوق .. بس هي لين الحين منصدمه من الي صار مع طول الفتره اللي مرت .. 
خالد كان قاعد فبيته وكل مايروح للبيت العود وتشوفه غلا ماتقعد معاه وترفض اي حد يكلمها بهالسالفه ، صار وحيد فالبيت وبيته كأيب عليه ، والدنيا كلها سوووده فعينه 
خالد : عمر انت اخوي ، شلون اخون ، مستحيل 
عمر : خالد هي مب راضيه حد حتى يجيب اسمك على لسانه جدامها شنسوي 
خالد : شتسوون؟ خلوني اضيع انا مرتي وعيالي بعاد عني وانا مثل الاسير ماعرف راسي من ريلي 
عمر : حاول معاها ياخالد ، بنت عمي طيبه وبكلمه ترضى اشرح لها .. 
خالد ماصدق خبر وقام لدار غلا فتح الباب وغلا كانت ماعطه الباب ظهرها وتطالع من الدريشه 
خالد حط يده على جتفها : غلا؟؟ 
غلا شردت منه بسرعه : انت شتبي؟؟ انت شنو ماتستحي؟ لك عين تكلمني بعد
خالد : غلا بس عاد سمعيني ، حيل مصخت السالفه ، سمعي اللي عندي وسوي اللي تبينه انتي حكمتي علي بالاعدام بدون ماتسمعين كلامي
غلا : شسمع؟ انا شفت بعيني بعييني ياخالد ، ياللي كنت معتبرتك ولد عمي ريلي ، اللي بيحميني ، طلعت تخوني ، جذبتهم وصدقتك وطلعت انت الجذاب تخوني؟ ليش شسويت لك انا؟ شالناقص فيني وماعطيتك؟ ومع من العنود؟ ومتى لما صار عندك 3 عيال؟؟ استح على دمك يارياااال ، تراني بنت عمك
خالد يدز غلا بكل قوته على السرير وصوته كله صهل بكلمه وحده : غــــــلا!
غلا طار قلبها من اللي صار ، بعد يمد يده؟؟ 
خالد : انتي سمعتي كلامي؟؟ فهمتي شي ؟ تراها داخله تاخذ غرض اخوها وانا مع بنتي ولا ادري انها موجوده بالدار 
غلا : خلاص خالد ، خلني ، طاب خاطري 
خالد : سمعيني حرام عليج
غلا صاحت ولاعطته مجال يتكلم ..
طلع خالد ورضخ الباب وراه ، وركب سيارته ويلف بالشوراع .. 
غلا ترفع جسمها من بعد دفرة خالد ، كسر ضلوعها ، مااستحى على دمه ولا حشم القرابه اللي بينهم .. 
بعد المغرب غلا نزلت ولقت عمر فالصاله وابوه يقطر بعينه 
شافته غلا وابتسمت 
عمر مستانس حييل ، غلا اليوم تظحك : هلااا بنت عمي ، اليوم تظحكين 
غلا : عمي قول لخالد ابيه يطلقني
عمر :شنو؟
سعود : افا طلاق ، ليش يايبه؟
غلا : من زود المحبه ياعمي ، خلاص انا مابي خالد ، خاطري طاب منه .. 
عمر : بس مايصير ياغلا ، تراج ظالمته .. 
غلا : بعد ظالمته؟؟
سعود : هو كلمج؟ كلمتيه مايصير جذي على عماكم يابنيتي ..
غلا: عمي اقولكم يخوني وشفتها طالعه من الدار معاه شايله غترته وهو يلحقها يظحك شتبي بعد اكثر من جذذي ، حرام عليكم ، والله حرام 
عمر : خلاص غلا لاتسوين بروحج جذي .. 
دخلت تغريد سلمت وخذت غلا معاها .. 
دخلوا المجلس وخالد موجود غلا توها بتحط ريلها لفت 
تغريد : غلا خلج ، اانا جمعتكم عشان تفهمون شاللي صاير ، مايجوز اللي سويتيه فريلج ، قعدي وسمعيه لين الآخر
غلا : شتبي بعد؟ عندك كف ناسي تعطيني اياه؟؟ تفضل اظربني 
خالد : غلا حرام عليج الي تسوينه فورتي دمي ، عفستي حالي ، انتي بكيفج حكمتي ، عمتي والله ماخنت والله ، العنود دخلت الدار وانا كنت بالحمام اتيدد ومريم على السريرر . دخلت خذت غرض لاخوها وربي مادري شنو هو حتى ، وانا الاعب مريم طلعت اظحك وادور غلا ، ابي احلق مريوم واللله ياناس واللللله ماجذبت 
غلا ماعلقت كلامه يليق باللي صار .. يمكن كلامه صح ، بس ، العنود!!
خالد : هذا كل اللي عندي ياريت تراجعين اللي سويتيه ، وانا داري انج حاسه انج ظالمتني ، مع السلامه 
وطلع خالد .. 

غلا : عمتيييي ، لاتصدقينه ، العنود كانت تقولي اليوم بيبين لج كل شي اكيد تقصد شي 
تغريد : ياغلا طولي بالج انتي سمعتي كلام ريلج شفتي شقال لج ، لاتظلمينــــه ......
قعدت معاها تغريد لين هدت ووصلتها لين الدار وقالت لعمتها تروح ، خلاص تبي تقعد مع عمرها شوي .. 
عمر كان بياكل نفسه من كثر التفكير 
يبي يعرف شصار بينهم ؟ لايكون خالد طاوعها وطلقها ؟ 
صج انه يموووت فغـلا لين اليوم ، بس هي خلاص تزوجت خالد ومايبي شي يخرب عليها حياتها ، والطلاق كريـه 
بتشتت العايله وعيالهم صغار وغلا لين الحين صغيره ، بتصفعها الدنيا ان طلقها خالد ، امه صايره فحاله لا تطاق مع غلا 
رجع خالد البيت وفتح باب الدار .. 
غلا قعدت على الكرسي وهي تشوف الدبله الجديده بيدها ودموعها تحرق عيونها 
فتحت الدرج وطلعت صورة خالد المبروزه ، حذفتها على الطوفه وانكسر البرواز وصاحت بدون وعي عليـه 
خالد فتح كبت غلا يشوف ملابسها يشوف دنيته من غير غلا ، يطالع سريرهم ، سرير مريم وغرفة عياله 
دموعه بتنزل لكنه يحبسهم ، غضب عنه طاحت مسحها ونزلت الثانيه 
(( حرام علييج ياغلا والله ظلمتيني ، شلون اعيش من غيرج؟ مستحيل اعيش من غيرج))

مرت على هالسالـفه اسبـوع وخالـد لين الحيـن فالبيـت و غـلا انتقلت لبيـت عمـها .. 
انتقلت معاهـا يدتهـا و ولـد عمـها عمـر !!
قوي الخبـر صـح !! ،، شلون ولد عمها يسكن معاها ؟؟ 
بس هو ماسكن فالبيت .. كان ينام فالمجلس وياكل واذا تملل يدخل شوي للبيت وبعدها يطلع .. 
خالد درى بالسالـفه وكان كل يوم يدفن قلبه بالرماد ويسكت ، لكنه ماقدر هاليوم يسكت أكثر ،، شلون اخوه يعيش مع مرتـه .. 
طالع الساعه وهو منسدح على السريـر .. 
الساعه كانت سبع وربـع بالليل ،، قام وشاف عمره بالمنظرره ،، صاار له فتره طووويله ماحلق ، وجهه ظعفاان و متغيـر .. 
يلف يدور غـلا ، هذي آخر رجوه له انشالله ترد ، يمكن قلبها يحن علـي .. 
بس مالقاها ، تعود يشوف ملابسه مرتبتها ومحطوطه لكن محد وياه اليوم !! 
خالد كان كل يوم يقوم يتذكر اللي صار ، لو يدري وين أرض العنود جان دفنها فيـها ،، لكن من يوم اللي صار وهي مالها أثـر .. 
بدل ملابسه خالد ولبس ثوبه وهو ماله خلق حتى يحط غترته .. 
بس هو بيروح يشوف غـلا مو أي حد ،، لكن شيظمن له ان غلا ترفض تقابله؟؟ 
لالا ماتسويها غلا فيني ، انا لازم اشرح لها شاللي يصير ، ولهت على عيالي ، ولهت عليها .. 
ركب سيارته ووصل للبيت نـزل ورن الجرس .. 
غـلا كانت قاعده فالصاله و سعد و فيصل جدام عيونها يلونون بالدفتر ومريم بحظنها .. 
من يوم اللي صار وغـلا تسـرح بعالم ماتدري شنو آخرته 
الخدامه : MR.Khalid is here madaam
غلا برقت عينها لما سمعت اسمه ،، حظنت مريم وقامت لفت على خالـد ، من شافته تذكرت اللي صـار.. 
غلا : خالد؟؟
خالد : تكفيييين سمعيني ، وراس اللي بيدج تسمعيني 
غلا اغتاضت من هالكلمه يعني بتسمع غصبٍ عنها لين الآخر .. 
خالـد قعد على الكرسي من بعد ماقعدت غـلا .. 
خالد : انا ماني مطول ، بس عندي كم كلمه ياريت تفهمينها ، ترا مب عدله اللي تسوينه ، تخلين اخوي عايش معاج فنفس البيت وانتي على ذمتي 
غلا : مب كل الناس تخون ياخالد .. 
خالد : غـلا ، غلا انتي شفيج ؟ ليش مب راضيه تصدقين ؟ ماتوقعت اني حييل رخيص بالنسبه لج ، فراقي سهل ، غلا انا كل يوم اموت من الظيقه والوحده ، انتوا كنتوا مالين علي حياتي ، شاللي غيرج؟ انتي شلون بس فكرتي اني اخون ؟ غلا فكري ان دمج يخونج ، بس انا لا ، مستحيل غـلا .. 
فكري فكلامج وبتعرفين ، انا مستحيل اخليج ، لا انتي و لا عيالـي ، انتوا فدمـي .. 
غلا ماردت عليه بولا كلمه و يدته طلعت من الصاله على حسهم يتكلمون .. 
اليده : يمه ،، من عندج؟؟
غلا : خالـد يمه ، بوفيصل .. 
اليده : هذي انت ؟ شتبي فبنتنا؟
خالد : يمه شفيج ؟ هذي مرتي 
غلا توقف جدام خالد لان اليده تبي تدزه : يمه شفيج ، ذي ريلي ، شبتسوين فيه؟؟
خالد فرح وايد من اللي سوته غـلا ، لين الحين تحبني ، مو تحبني في ذرة أمل انها تحبني .. 
فيصل شاف ابوه وصرخ وركض له وتعلبش بثوبه 
خالد الفرحه طيرته من على الارض ورفع فيصل بيد وسعد بالثانيه 
فيصل كان يعاتبه ليش هو بعيد عنهم ومايجيهم ، وخالد يطالع غـلا .. 
غلا خذت مريم وحطتها بالدار ، خالد فهم على ان غلا ماتبيـه ،، باس عياله ويدته وطلع .. 
قعد يلف بالشوارع لكنها بعد تملل يروح لبيته ويتملل بروحـه .. 
وصل للدار وماعرف شيسوي ،، قعد على كرسي مكتبه وظغط على المسجل والصوره صورة عياله معاه هو وغـلا ,, 
الاغنيه ماتتفوت لازم تسمعها غـلا .. 
اتصل على موبايلها وهي بدون وعـي ردت 
غـلا : الووو ! 
خالد حط موبايله على المسجل وخش وجهه بيدينه .. 

انتوا اللي تغيرتوا ولا احنا مثل مااحنا .. 
احنا اللي تكدرنا تعذبنا ولا ارتحنا .. 
نسيتوا احنا حبايبكم 
ولنا في حبكم أحلام .. 
معقوله يضيع الحب؟؟
وامانينا تصير أوهام!
تركتونا بلا سبه ، تكبرتوا ونسيتونا ..
حتى في سوالفكم
ماظني ذكرتونا .. 
ولا احنا مثل مااحنا ، على حطة اياديكم .. 
انتوا اللي تغيرتوا .. 
تغير كل شـي فيكم ....
نسهر مع طواريكم .. 
ونحضن طيفكم وننام .. 
ولا ظني يجينا يووم ،، نتغير مع الايام .. 
(( في كل همسه و همسه نقول : حبايبنا ظلمتونـا ))
ولا ندري لحد الآن ليش انتوا تركتونا؟

----------


## دمعة الروح

غلا كانت تسمع الاغنيه وهي تصيح ، ليش خالد يسوي جذي ؟؟ ليش لين الحين يحبني؟ خلاص يخليني ، انا مابيه ، مابيه !
لا مستحيل اخلي خالـد ، وعيالنا شلون يكبرون بعيد عنهم .. 
انطق باب الدار ، غلا انتبهت ان خالد على الخط طنشت للباب ..
غلا : الوو ؟؟ 
خالد كان غرقان فدموعه الاغنيه ذكرته باشيا يحاول ينساها .. 
غلا : الو خالد !!! تسمعني ؟؟ ماتبي تكلمني؟
خالد انتبه وقام يدور الصوت ، تذكر السماعه ومسكها بسرعه 
خالد : الوو الو كاني غلا 
غلا : خالد؟
خالد : غلا عمررري ، تكفين ردي لي الله يخلييج 
غلا : شلون ارد لك ، بعد اللي صار 
خالد : انتي تظلميني والله تظلميني ،، انا باجر بروح ادور العنود واجيبها لج وانا بحلف لج اذا مب مصدقتني .. 
عمر فتح الباب ورد سكره لان يدته حشرته تبي غلا 
عمر : يدتي الله يخليج ، البنيه تكلم ريلها ، خلاص 
يدته تحذفه بالفاين : ياقليل الادب ، يالدب 
عمر : الله يخليج يدتي ، رحميني ، مابقى فيني ظلع عدل 
يدته : انت من فتحت عيونك وانت مستقوي ، شحليلاتك وانت ماتشوف
عمر صج حز بخاطره الكلام بس مايقدر يشيل عليها و ظحك : تبيني ارد عمي؟؟ انشالله (يحط يداته على عيونه) ، ماشوفج وينج
ركض فيصل وطب فحضن عمر 
عمر : هلا هلا ،، ها وين اخوك
فيصل يأشر له انه داخل 
عمر : وانتوا غتمان كلكم 
نرجع لغلا وخالد 
كانوا ساااكتين ومايتكلمون ، على هالحال تموا لهم يمكن عشر دقايق .. 
غلا : انا بخليك الحين
خالد : لا ،لا حرام عليج
غلا : بروح لمريم
خالد : وانا غلا؟ ليش اهون عليج؟ 
غلا : ماتهون ، خلاص باجر يصير الف خير ، مع السلامه .. 
خالد : ...... 
وسكرت غلا 
بدلت غلا الي لابسته لان كان مايصلح للقعده بره ،، كانت لابسه روب اورنج حرير ، بدلته ولبست جلابيه سودا وحمرا ، لفت شيلتها بعد مانومت مريم وطلعت .. 
عمر عدل قعدته لانه كان منسدح .. 
مايقدر مايشوف غلا ، لين الحين يحبها ..
عمر ( استغفر الله استغفر الله ، يارب ساعدني ، شسوي ؟ خل توخر عني ) 
غلا : تعشيتوا؟
عمر : ها! لالا ننطرج ، يدتي مب راضيه
غلا تظحك له وهي تشيل فيصل الي قاعد حذاه : اذاك فيصل .. 
عمر لين الحين مب متصور ان غلا ام لـ3 وهو يحبها
عمر : ههههههه لا فديته شيطان على ابوه 
غلا ابتسمت ببرود وقعدت على الكرسـي .. 
غلا ( كل شي يدفعني اني ارجع لك ياخالد ، حتى كلام الناس !! لكـن ) 
غلا : خالد بيجي باجر
عمر : صج؟؟ ليش؟
غلا : بيجي هو والعنود
عمر تخرع : انزين ليش؟ شصاير؟
غلا : باجر نعرف .. علمي علمك 
عمر : على خير انشالله ، خلاص انا بروح ، ماعليج امر يجيبون لي عشاي لين المجلس ..
غلا : انشالله ..


مر اسبوع على السالفه وخالد ولا سوى اي شي .. 
ثاني يوم من الاسبوع اللي بعده وغلا لين الحين فالبيت مع يدتها :: 
كانت نايمه هي وعيالها فدارها اللي سكنتها لما نزلت بيت عمها ( سعود ) .. 
قامت على عوار فبطنها مب طبيعـي ، شافت الساعه لقتها 6 ومافيها نوم كلش من العوار .. 
مريم وسعد وفيصل نايمين قامت غلا وربطت شعرها وطلعت ، بس ردت داخل الغرفه بسرعه .. 
ماتوقعت عمر موجود بره ،، وهالحزه! شيسوي؟؟
انتظرت غلا شوي بدارها ، يمكن يخلص اللي عنده ويروح ، فتحت الباب بشووويش عشان لايحس وطلت ، لا لين الحين موجود .. 
بدلت غلا ملابسها وحطت شيلتها وطلعت ..
غلا : صباح الخير ..
عمر وهو متخرع : صباح النور !!!
غلا : شفيك؟
عمر : شمقعدج هالحزه ؟؟ 
غلا : ولاشـي ، بس تعبانه شوي ، ويمكن اروح المستشفى اشوف شفيني ..
عمر : تحبين حد يروح معاج ؟ اانا مثلآ 
غلا تظحك له : لا شكـراً بروح بروحـي. . 
عمر : على راحتـج ، ومن بيقعد عند عيالج؟ ؟
غلا : ماعليك ، بخليهم عند يدتي والخدامه معاهم ، مب مطوله ساعه بالكثيرررر ..
عمر : اها ، يالله ، ماتشوفين شر يابنت عمي ، عن اذنج ..
غلا : الله وياك ..
وطلع عمر من البيت .. 
خالد كان منخش طول هالايام ، لان ريله حفت وهو يدور العنود وكل مايروح بيتهم يقولون له محد ، طالعه ، معزومه ..... إلى مالا نهايـه .. 
(( طبعآ الحين غـلا شكها صار بمكانه ، لو انا بمكانها أكيد بيكون االلي افكر فيه صح ، انا غبت عنها اكثر من اربع ايام ، اكثر من اي مهله يعطيها اي حد للغلطان عشان يبرر غلطـه ، اوف انا شسوي؟ مالي غير حل واحد انخش عند بيتهم واذا شفتها اسحبها معاي ..))
غلا فالبيت رجعت لأيامها الهاديـه ، قبل لاتتزوج خالـد ، لبرائتها وايامها الوررديه ،، تمر بكل ركن وزاويه فالبيت وتتذكر شصار ..
طاحت دموعها لما تذكرت عمها سعــــد .. 
قعدت غلا على السوفا وماسكه الكوب فيدها ماتقدر تاكل صارت ، حتى الشرب يتعبها 
حطت يدها على خدها تفكر .. 
(( ابوي وامي وعمي وراحوا عني ،، لكن اللي جدامي وراح عني ؟؟؟؟ ليش شمعنى انا ،، السيوف تطعن ظهري بكل هدوء ، ولا حد حاس فيني ، الكل يلومني والغلط كله طايح على راسي ، ليش ياخالد ، كل شي توقعته يصير ، الا انك تخوني .. ))
سالت دموع غلا وتتبعها ألف عمها تطفي نور وجهها ، طاح الكوب من يدها وانكسر وهي تصيح .. 
ماتعرف تصيح على شنو ؟؟ حظها ؟. عيالها؟. ريلها؟. او العوار حتى ؟. 
حست بتعتب يسكنها مع الخمول اللي فيها ، دخلت تتسبح يمكن الحراره تخف عنـها .. 
صارت الساعه 10 ونص .. 
غلا بعد ماتسبحت وقعدت مع يدتها ، طلعت دارها ، لبست وقالت ليدتها انها بتروح المستشفى .. 
ركبت السياره غـلا .. 
و خالد هـم ركب سيارته رايح يدور العنود .. 
الدريول شغل الـراديو مثل ماسوى خالد .. 
و خالد يسمع الاغنيه ويظحك عليـها .. و غـلا نفس الشـي .. 

تاركني دمعه و ع الخدود تصب
معذب حبيبك وانت متعذب "

نزلت غلا للعياده و لقت مافيها زحمه انتظرت لين وصل دورها .. 
خالد نزل وانخش فالبراحه اللي جدام بيتهم بعد ماحط سيارته عند مواقف المسيد وخشها بين النخل << ياعينــي عليــك .. 
انتظر خالد شي يدل على ان العنود موجوده ، وصلت ، بتطلع ....
مافي شي يدل .. 
حط عقاله على الارض وتلثم وراح رن الجرس .. 
فتحت الخدامه الباب و دخلت خالد بعد ماقال لها انه رفيج محمد ومحمد قال له يدخل البيت ينتظره .. 
دور خالد حد فالبيت يطقطق البيبان عسى حد يطلع له .. 
مشى ودخل لصاله مسكره فتح بابها ووحده تطالع التلفزيون وماعطته ظهرها وجنها العنود
خالد : العنووود؟؟
العنود نقزت : انت؟ 
خالد : وتشردين مني؟؟ الحين تطلعين معاي
العنود : اطلع معاك؟ وين نروح؟ شتبي فيني؟
خالد : مابيج الله لايبيج ، ابيج تمشين معاي وتقولين لغلا اللي صار وان انا انظلمت 
العنود : مابي
خالد : شوفي العنود ترا انا لين الحين ساكت عنج ،(خالد شاف ماله داعي للهداوه معاها) ،،،، " سحبها من يدها و رفس الباب .. 
فتح باب السياره وركبت العنود حتى مالبست عباتها ، طلعت بشيلتها .. 
خالد كان يسوق بسرعه جنونيه ، واللي زيد عليه جنونه زحمة السير اللي واجهته .. 
العنود كانت ميته خوف منه ، كان معصب واول مره تشوف واحد معصب جذي مستعد يذبحها !!

طلعت غلا من العياده بعد ماقالوا لها ان اللي فيج مجرد برد ، لا أكثر ولا أقل ، وعطوها ادويه ،، ردت البيت وشافت ضبه بالحوش ..
العنود و خالد و عمر ولطيفه وسعود ..! 
نزلت غلا من السياره و مشت ، وصلت عندهم .. 
تطالعهم بتعجب وهي خايفه !!
خالد : غلا وين كنتي؟ خرعتيني عليج
لطيفه : خلاص صارت لاحسيب ولارقيب ، تطلع متى ماتبي وتدخل متى ماتبي
سعود صرخ على لطيفه : لطييفه ، شهالكلاام؟ نقطينا بسكاتج يلا ، يلاا
غلا لفت راسها يمن وردت تطالع خالد .. 
غلا : كنت فالمستشفى ..
سعود : شفيج؟




خالد : ليش؟ شصاير؟
غلا : كنت تعبانه ، انت شجابك؟ شذكرك فيني؟
سعود : غلا ، احنا جايين نصلح بينكم ، اللي قاعد يصير مب عدل ، وانتي ظلمتي ولدنا ، ومايصير نشوفكم على هالحال ونسكت
غلا : ومن اللي جاي يصلح ياعمي؟ مرتك؟ اذا هي اللي مدت اليد ودخلت الشك بينا ، آسفه عمي صلح فيه مرتك ،، مابيــه 
سعود سكت ومارد على كلامها لان الصراحه كلامها عدل ,, لطيفه ماخلت غلا تسلم من لسانها .. 
لطيفه : سمعييني ياحبيبتي
خالد : سمعيني انتي يمه ، خلاص حرام عليج ، حرام والله حرام كفايه اللي سويتيه فينا واحنا ساكتين ومتحملين ، عشانج امي ، يمه انتي قاعده تكرهين العالم فيج ، رحمينا، خلينا نشوف حياتنا ، انا ولدج والله ولدج ، في ام تبي الشر لولدها؟ 
لطيفه سكتت وماقالت شي .. 
غلا : الحين جاي تبين لي كل اللي صار خالد ، بعد ماانا غرقت بروحي ولاحد منكم فكر يمد يده لي ، غير اخوك !!! ، اخوك اللي كلكم كرهتوه عشان علته اللي فيه ، شوفه هو الوحيد اللي بقت فيه النخوه ..
خالد : شقصدج؟
غلا : تسأل شقصد بعد ؟؟ لو انك صج ماتبي لبيتك ينهدم ماانتظرت طول هالفتره على اللي يصير وانت تنسحب شوي شوي ..
خالد يدز العنود : كاهي العنود عندج سأليها وهي تقول لج ..
العنود تطالع غلا وتنزل عينها .. 
العنود : ريلج ماله ذنب ، اصلآ انا لو ادري انه كان بالدار مالحقته ، وسمعيني ياغلا ، وانت ياخالد ، وسامحيني ياخالتي ، خالتي هي اللي كانت تجبرني اني اسوي هالاشيا و انرفز غلا ، واغثها ، عشان انا احلى بعينك ، وغلا تطيح من عينك ، لين ماوزني الشيطان وخلاني ادخله بينكم ، سامحووني الله يخليكم سامحوني .. 
غلا تطالع لطيفه بكل حقد : انتي ام؟ انتي انسان؟؟ انتي مافيج ذرة رحمه
عمر يطالع خالد اخوه وهو منتهي من اللي فيه ..
عمر : خلاص ياغـلا واللي صار صار ، وحمدلله انتي عرفتي كل شي ، وان خالد طلع مظلوم ، احنا هني كلنا نبي نصلح بينكم .. 
خالد يطالع غلا برجا .. 
غلا مسحت على راس خالد ودخلت البيت ولا قالت لهم شي خير ، شر .. 
قفلت على روحها الباب وفصخت عباتها وانخشت بسريرها وهي لامه فيصل ولدها .. 
خالد توقع ان خلاص ، غلا بتنطر لها كم يوم وتطلب له خبر الطلاق الأكيد ..
خالد : خلااااص يمه انا مت ، ولدج انتهى ، بسبــتج
سعود يهز ولده عشان يقوى : لا ياخالد عيالي اقوى من جذي
خالد يفلت من ابوه : مابقت فيني قوه يبا ، خلااص خلووني 
طلع خالد لبيته بدون لايسأل عن ولاشي .. 
وتم فيه يومين كاملين ماطلع .. 
اليوم الثالث اتصلوا له من الدوام طالبينه ضروري ..
اعتذر خالد لكن ماقبلوا عذره .. لبس وراح لشغله ..
غلا كانت تسكر شنط عيالها وشنطها راده لبيت ريلها ،، وهي تحس بروح جديده انغرست فيها ، بفضل انسان واحد ، كان فيوم ، حبيبها .. 
( عمـر ) .. 
عمر كان اللي يعاونها ويشيل الشنط ويحطها فالسياره ..
عمر : ها بعد شي بقى؟
غلا : مشكور ياولد عمي ، يعطييك الف عافيه ، ماقصرت وياي
عمر : افا عليج ، جم اخت عندي انا؟
غلا : بس ثوااني اجهز مريومه ونطلع
عمر يغمز لها : مرتي هذي ، سنعيها لي
غلا : هههههه انشالله .. 
بدلت لها غلا ولبستها فستان وردي فااتح فيه ورود صفرا هااديه ، شكله رووعه عليها ، خصوصآ انها متبتبه هههه .. 
لبستها الجوتي والدلاغات كشكش شحلاتهاا طلعت 
فتحت الباب غلا بعد ماهي بعد لبست عباتها وكحلت عينها بس وطلعت 
عمر يشيل مريم : اخ ياربي ، شهالجمال هذيه؟ اكيد على امج طالعه
غلا ظحكت وماقالت له شي
دخلت غلا البيت وهي متعجبه من الأرف اللي عايش فيه خالـد
طلع خالد شمسوي ؟
طرش الخدامات كلهم البيت العود وتم بروحه .. 
البيت معفوس فوق تحت .. 
عمر دخل الشنط لين الصاله وطلع 
غلا انتبهت انه بيروح
ظحكت له وهي تشكره : مشكوور ، نردها لك بالافراح ياعمر
عمر : افا عليج ، ماله داعي الشكر
غلا : آخر طلب 
عمر : آمري ياغلا
غلا : بس تشوف لي خالد فالبيت ولا ؟
عمر : سيارته محد .. 
غلا : تأكد 
عمر : اطلع داركم؟
غلا : اي
عمر : غلا لو طلع خالد موجود وانا دخلت وانتي معاي شبيفكر؟
غلا : صح كلامك ، خلاص، آسفه ماقصدت .. 
عمر : لا افا علييج لاتتأسفين .. 
غلا : ماقصرت ياولد عمــي
عمر : ولايهمج .. يالله فمان الله
غلا : مع السلامه ..
وسكر الباب عمر .. 
غلا اتصلت وخلت يطرشون لها الخدامات ، طلعت دارهم وشافته فحاله يرثى لها 
ملابس خالد بكل مكان ، غرفة عزووووبـي صج 
رتبت بروحها اول شي غرفة اليهال عشان يقعدون فيها .. 
ولما وصلوا الخدامات رتبت معاهم البيت وخلته أحلى من ماكان قبل لاتطلع منه
ورجعته مثل ماقبل النور شغال فكل مكان والريحه الحلوه والورد الاحمر يغطي البيت كلــه .. 
خالد مر ياخذ له غـدا ويرد البيت ، تفاجىء لما شاف بيته مرتب وكأن غلا موجوده فيها ، بس هذا آخر شي يمكن يصير ، غلا تراضيه وترجع له .. 
سال الخدامه وقالت انهم ردوا بأمر من العم سعود ، طبعآ ماناقشها اكثر وقعد فالصاله سرحان ويفكر .. 
غلا نزلت وهي متعدله ومتسنعه لخالد و معاها فيصل وسعد .. 
كان ماعطيهم ظهره وركضوا له 
تخرع خالد لانه كان يفكر وفجأه طلعوا له ، لكن الفرحه اللي حسها ماتنوصف ..
لم خالد عياله وباسهم ، قام على حيله ولف وشافها .. 
خالد حس انه فحلم مستحيل يكون واقع ..
خالد : غــلا ؟؟
غلا : اي غلا
اللحظات اللي مرت بينهم بدون كلام كانت من أحلى لحظاتهم من بعد فرااق طوييل
أحياناً..
يعجز القلم عن ترجمان ما يريده القلب..
وأحياناً..
تكسر الروعة..قنينة الحبر..
والأسطر لم تكتمل..
وأحياناً..
تحاول..وتحاول..
أن تبحث عن حروف مركبة..
تصف بها ماتراه ..
لكنها ابدا تصر على البعثرة..
فتحمل حبرك وقلمك وسطورك الخاوية..
تاركاً صورة خياليه تقرب بها لاذهان القراء الصوره..
خالد : غلا انتي رجعتي؟
غلا تبي تشيل التوتر،، تخصرت له : شهالعفسه اللي مسويها فالبيت ها؟ 
خالد يلمها وكان بينقز عيونها : اههههه يابعد عمرررري والله
غلا صاحت : ادري غلطت خاالد والله ادررررري
خالد : اووش خلاص ، انسى كل اللي صار ، تراه يكدرني حييل والله
غلا : انشالله
خالد : شهالخبر الي سمعته ؟

----------


## دمعة الروح

غلا : شنو؟
خالد : مريوم انخطبت !
غلا : ههه شفت شلون
خالد : من الحين الخطاب عليها ؟
غلا : طبعآ ، مو بنت خالد !
خالد : ...... طبعآ طبعآ
الحرب اللي كانت شانه بين العنود ولطيفه محد منهم تكفل انه ينهيها و عمر تعب من امه حييل لدرجو انه فكر يتم عايش فالبيت بروحه .. 
لكن شلون بيسلم من لسان الكل ؟ والناس .. 
عمر سجل بدار لتحفيظ القرآن ، لان حس اللي صار فيه نعمه من الله ، بعد ماكان اعمى ورد فتح .. 
طلع من المعهد وراح الجمعيه مع تركي بيروحون الشاليهات بس ياخذون لهم اغراض ناقصتهم .. 
وهم طالعين من الجمعيه والاغراض فيدهم ، لمح بنيه واقفه بروحها وشكلها ظايعه ، عمر قال لتركي ينتظرون يمكن فيها شي ..
طولو ربع ساعه - نص ساعه - ساعــه .. 
نزل عمر لها وسألها لأن شكلها مب قطريه .. 
قرب من وجهها وشافها ....!!
عمر : ريمــــــا!
ريما : عمر؟
عمر : شتسوين هني؟
ريما : شسوي؟
عمر : صار لج ساعه واقفه !! تنطرين حد
ريما : لا ،، بس . 
عمر : بس شنو
ريما : انت تدري ان ابوي سفير وخلاص ابوي قدم استقالته تعب من الشغله ، فكرنا ننزل قطر شوي ، وانا الذكيه نزلت للجمعيه هني بروحي ، شوفة عينك ظعت 
عمر : شلون نزلتيها ؟ حد جابج ولا بيتكم قريب !
ريما :مع غاليه
عمر انعفس وجهه لما سمعها
ريما : بس ضاعت عني بالجمعيه وماردت !!
عمر : وبيتكم وينه؟ تعرفين جم رقمه ؟
ريما : مامعاي تليفون
عمر يطلع تليفونه وعطاها اياه ومشى خطوتين جدام عطاها ظهره لين تخلص .. 
ريما ماتت من الفشيله ، عمر يسوي لها جذي ، بعد ماكانت تحاول تستفزه بكل الطرق .. 
ريما : طرشي لي حد ياخذني الجمعيه بسرعه
غاليه : موبايل من؟
ريما : لج ويه تتكلمين ، تصرفي بسرعه
غاليه : اوكي اوكي ، يلا باي
وسكرت .. 
ريما تعطيها التليفون : مشكور
عمر : العفو ، ها ننظرج ولا نروح
ريما : لا انت موملزوم فيني ، ماقصرت
عمر يهز راسه ومشى عنها
تركي : من هذي؟
عمر وهو يسكر الباب : وحده كانت معاي يوم كنت ادرس بامريكا
تركي : اهااا، ها عمير شكلنا حيبنا
عمر وهو مستهزء بكلامه : هاهااااي، خل اللي فالقلب فالقلب ، خلني عايش على احلامي احسن لي
تركي : ايه شعلييك .. 
ومشوا عنهـا ..
خل نقول لكم اللي صار بين (غاليه) و (جاسم) : خطيبها سابقاً .. 
جاسم بعد ماكلمها وايد بانه يرجع لرفيجه عمر ، قالت له انها انغصبت على ولد عمها .. 
جاسم كان يدور عمر ومايدل بيته ليين شاء القدر ان ابو جاسم وامه يتوفون وسافر الامارات يتم مع اهله .. وهو لين اليوم يدور على اي شي يدله على مكان عمـر رفيجـه ..
غاليه كانت تتصل له وتطرش له مسجات انها انفصلت عن ولد عمها لين ماآخر شي اعترفت له ان السالفه كلها من تأليفها كانت بس تبي تشوف مدى حبه لها .. 
جاسم عافها وشافها حييل رخيصه ، وطاح من عين نفسه انه فكر فيها فيوم تكون زوجه له وام لعياله .. 

غلا كانت قاعده بالصاله و فيصل حاشرها يقول له عنده واجب تلوين .. 
لووول 24 ساعه يلون هالولد .. 
غلا : انزين حبيبي ، خلاص لوون ، بعدين بشوفه
فيصل : لاااا ، الحيييييييين
غلا : فيييصل خلاص ماما ، بعدين 
خالد : شفيك فيصل؟
فيصل سكت وقعد يلون
غلا : ماعليك منه ، وين بتروح؟
خالد : عندي كم شغله اخلصهم وارجع ، تامريني على شي؟
غلا : ابي سلامتك ، بتتأخر؟
خالد : ليش؟
غلا : لازم نطعم مريومه 
خالد : اهههههه والله وكبرت ياخالد وصرت ابوو
غلا ظحكت له : اذا مشغول بروح بروحي
خالد : افا (يقعد عند ريلها وهو ماسك يدها) ، ماتبيني؟
غلا استحت ، صج لين الحين مانست اللي صار : انتظرك يعني؟
خالد : ماني مطول نص ساعه وراجع
غلا : انشالله .. 
طلع خالد من البيت وهو فرحان ، صار اللي ماكان يتوقعه ، وردت له غـلا .. 
خالد ماطاوعه قلبه يطلع ورجع البيت 
غلا تخرعت : شفيك خالد؟ تعبان؟
خالد يقعد حذاها : لا بس ولهت عليج
غلا ماقالت شي ونزلت راسها ..
خالد : اخاف ترمش عيني وتمر ثانيه وماشوفج ، مابي اطلع ،، بقعد 
غلا : اللي تبيه
وصلت غلا مع خالد لبيت عاليه رفيجتها ..
غلا : انشالله خالد ، خلاص خلني انزل
خالد : انزين خلاص ،، تعالي شوي
غلا : خاالد والله بتأخر فشله حبيبــي ..
خالد بسرعه يبوس خدها وغلا تظحك عليه 
خالد : اي ظحكـي الله يسامحج ياغلوي
غلا : ههههه حياااتي انت ، تسمح لي أنزل ؟؟
خالد : اي اسمح ، بس ها ترا الساعه 8 و 95 دقيقه انا عند الباب تسع انتي بره 
غلا : ههههههه انشالله ،، مع السلامه 
ونزلت غلا .. 
وصلت غلا عند الباب وانفتح فويهها .. 
عاليه : غلوووووووووووووووووووووي !!!!
وتطب عليها لمتها ودخلوا داخل البيت .. 
خالد وصلها وراح لربعـه ،، عمر كان قاعد فالبيت بيطلع بعد شوي ، مع امـه .. 
لطيفه : تسمعني ، الاربعا عزيمه ، وكلكم موجودين ، بيجونا كلهم ، لاتفشلوني، تقولي مع ربعي ، سلم وانرزح لين يروحون
عمر : منرزح يمه منرزح ، لين الله ياخذ أجلي 
فاطمه وتغريد : ههههههههههههههههههههه
لطيفه : مستانس تظحكهم
عمر : يمممه ، بتقولين حق النمله ليش تدبين بعد ؟؟
لطيفه سكتت عنه وكملت الجااي .. 
عمر يبي يحر امه وبعد يبي ينرفز عمته 
عمر : ها عميمه (تكره هالاسم تغريد ) ،، مالقيتي لنا جي بنيه حلوه نخطبها ؟؟
تغريد : صج عمور ، تبي تعرس 
لطيفه : ويه ويه ويه مابغيت
عمر : تدرون شلون ، لا خلاص مابي
لطيفه : انت تسوي جذي تبي تحرني تبي تقهرني تبيني اموت
عمر قام لها وهو سكران ظحك ، كلهم تبدلت وجيهم وتصرفاتهم بتغير كلماته ..
حب راسها : لا يما ههههههههههههه بس استانس اطفركم 
تغريد : تطفرنا ها يالخسيس
عمر : الله يسلمج 
تغريد : هههههههههههه .. 

نرجع لـ غلا و عاليـه .. 
عاليه : من صجج؟؟ 
غلا : والله العظيم ، عليوه كلش مافيني حييييل .. 
عاليه : شبتسوين ؟ 
غلا : لو اطيحه حرام ، بذبح روح ، بس شسوي ، طلعت الكلى عندي تعبانه وانا آخذ مسكنات وخالد مايدري مابي اقوله .. 
عاليه : آييه علييج ، لازم نشوف لج دبره 
غلا : خالتي هني؟
عاليه : لا والله راحت السوق ، يبي لها شوي وترجع 
غلا : انا ماقلت لخالد لاني مابي ، والله تعبانه حيل مع هالـ3 ، هالمره يجيني رابع ويكملها بعد .. 
عاليه : ماعليه حبيبتي ، خير و بركه اليهال ، طولي بالج أكيد لها حل ..
غلا ابتسمت لها بيأس ..
قعدت غلا مع رفيجاتها وسوالف وتغشمر ، تبي تشيل الهم شوي عنها ، وتخفف عنها اللي فيها ..
تملل خالد من اليمعه مع ربعه وطلع عنهم رد بيته ، بدل ملابسه وقعد يدخن فالبلكونه ..
طلع وراح شاف مريم ، شالها وقعد معاها فالصاله .. 
حطها فحظنه وعضت صبعـه ..
خالد : ااااحح يام خدووود ، شسويتي ؟
مريم تصرخ وهي تظحك ، تستانس لما تشوفه معصب ويصرخ لووول ..
خالد حاطها فحظنه ويشوف التلفزيون ، تملل .. 
خالد يلف مريم عليه ويكلمها 
خالد : تدرين شلون ؟ احسن شي نلبسج ونروح 
مريم تطالعه وترد للعبتها
خالد : مب عاجبج ها ؟


مريم تكفخه باللعبه على ويهه
خالد : اححيييي ، ان وديتج يالخايسه ، خلج مكاانج
الخدامه جات تشيلها لانها بدت تصيييح .. 
خالد يطالع الساعه : افففففف ليش جذي 
الوقت كان يمر عليــه بطيء حييل .. بس مامنع انه يلبس وياخذ عياله ويروحون بيت اهله ..
وصل للبيت و تملل ازيد لان مالقى فيه حد يسولف معاه مافي غير امه و عمته ، بس احسن من مايكون بروحه .. 
خالد : ها عمتي .. شلون علوي وخالد؟
تغريد : الله يسلمك ، طيبين حبيبي، شلونك انت ؟ وينها غلا ؟؟
خالد : دام عمتي جدام عيوني أكيد بخير ..
تغريد : بسك من هالكلام 
خالد : ههههههههههه شدعوى عمتي نسينا الغرام
تغريد : هههههههههههههههههههه
خالد : اي شعلييييج ياا عمة الحسن
تغريد : انت اللي يقعد معاك يستخف 
خالد : ملزوم يالغاليه ، من يشوف هالزين شلون مايجن ( يظحك بقو عشان يشوفون غمازته ) 
تغريد : هههه انزين شفناها ،، مرتك وينها ؟ 
خالد : مرتي حبيبتي؟ ( يبي يقهرهم ) .. 
تغريد : اي وينها
خالد : غلااي؟ 
تغريد : لا والله ، يحليييييلك ، خلصني وينها
خالد : وصلتها لرفيجتها هذي ، عاليه 
تغريد : ااااها .. 
خالد : عمير وينه ؟ شكله طالع
تغريد : اي طلع ، ترا اهل الكويت بيوصلون الاربعا انت و عمير جيبوهم ها ..
خالد : ياحلاوه يالعمه ، اركب الحريم وياي ، عشان تقلفعني ام العيال ، بره البيت سيييده
تغريد : هههههههههههههههههه ، ياخالد يايمه متى بتعقل ؟
خالد بجديه : افا يالعمه ، الحين اللي يبي يشوف هالظحكه الحلوه يصير العقل طاير منه؟ احسن خل يطير ، اذا عشانج راضي
تغريد : وي يبختها غلوي (تدز ويه خالد) 
خالد : ها عيييل، هذي الغلا مب اي حد
تغريد : هههههههههه ، انزين سمعتني مب ماتروح
خالد : لا افا عليج ،، انا بروح اشوف عمير 
تغريد : قلنا لك طلع
خالد : يمكن فالمجلس يسويها اخوي ، سوسه ماتعرفونه
تغريد : اهههه ، كيفك 
مشى خالد لدار اخوه و هو يمشي شاف فيصل و سعد يلعبون مع علي و خالد ، بس مالمح مريم ، مريم كانت غير عن الصبيان ، مدلعها ، ليش انها طلعت مثل غلا ماعندها خوات ، بس مانقدر نأكد هالكلام لحد الحين ..
دورها وشاف الخدامه قاعده تأكلها ..
تطمن و راح المجلس مالقاه ، قال بيروح يشوف داره ..
فتح بابها وكان حاط الستاند و كأنه كان يرسم رسمه بس ماكملها ، والرسمه تعبان عليها شكثر اوراق مقططه و صج لين الحين ماكتملت بس تشـد النظـر حييـل .. 
كان راسم بنت أو أم بمعنى أصح حاظنه طفل وشكلهم ولا أروع ..
راسم بس الخطوط الرفيعه ، يعني لازم يرجع و يعيد على الرسمه ويكملها بكل تفاصيلها .. 
جره الفضول لأشيا وايد ،، فتح ادرج مكتبه الكبيره وطلع الملفات الي يحط فيها رسوماته ،، حس خالد انه كان وايد مسفه لرسم اخوه ، لما كان عمر صغير بالسادس والرابع ، ماعنده غير خالد اخوه ، وخالد كان شيطان شوي ، كان يجيه يراويه الرسم يشوفه بس جذي يسايره فالكلام ، لكن الحين لما كبر أخوه ، والفن عنده ارتوى من كل نايحه ، صار فنـان مبدع بكل جرة قلم .. 
أغلب رسماته فيها ميل للحزن ، والبقيه حلوه ، وفكل رسمه حاط التاريخ وكاتب اسمه بشكل فنـي .. 
خالد كان يروح ويرد على رسمتين عجبووه حيييييل وحاطهم عمر حذا بعض .. 
نفس البنت وخالد يحس يعرفها ، شايفها ، مو غريبه عليه..
الأولى بنت قاعده على كرسي شزلنق ،، الكراسي اللي تنحط كديكور مالها أيادي .. (انشالله اكون عرفت اوضح ) ..
والبنت منزله ريلها لنهر وخصلها طايره وورد الياسمين منتشر على كل مكان .. 
الوانها الاسود والكحلي والازرق الخفيف مع الابيض طبعآ .. 
خالد دقق فيها بس ماعرف من !!
و الرسمه الثانيه .. 
تذكروون لما غلا دخلت دار عمر مع عمها سعد و خالد وشافت عمر راسم بنت متسنده على نفس القعده بدارها وتطل من الدريشه .. 
خالد انقهر لان تمت الصور منطبعه بخياله ، الا يعرف من هي 
رجع خالد فتح الدرج يحط الملف بس ..
شاف دفتر اول مره يشوفه عند عمر ، وشكله مليان اشيا وقصاصات من الورق و صور واشيا مالها أول ولا آخر .. 
خالد : من متى عمور رومنسي؟ والله حااااله ..
انصعق خالد من اول مافتح الدفتر .. 
كان مثبت صورته ( عمر ) مع غلا يوم عيدميلادها وهي صغيره .. 
والصوره واييد حلوه ، مسوينها لهم بالأبيض والأسود و غلا شكلها وايد مستحيه منه وهي جاره ثوب عمها سعد ..
كاتب بخط فنان و التشكيل لا منتهي عليه (( دنيتي غـلا )) .. 
اشياء .. 

انقهر خالد على الشعر ، ماغيرها غلا اللي تخلي قلبه يخفق ، وماغيرها هي اللي تهزه ، وماغيرها هييي اللي معذبتهم .. 
يدري انه يحبها من نظرات عيونه مبين ، لكن ... 
كمل الاشعار والاشعار وايد ،، يبي لنا جزء كامل بس نحط لكم اشعاره عليها 

شاف صفحه مدبس عليها عمر شريطه حمرا ،، استغرب لان الشريطه مالها أي قصه و دخل فاللي مكتوب ، والشريطه ناعمه ،، حق عمير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاشعار كانت كلها عمر يحفظها ، واللي هو كاتبها ، موقع تحتها .. 

على الورقه اللي فيها شريطه مكتوبه هالقصيده ..

لبيه يـاروح الغـرام وساسـه
ياوردةٍ فـى مهجتـى مغروسـه 
يافاتنه يا شامخـه يـا ألماسـه
يحفظك رب البيت يا محروسـه 
غلاك بنـك بخافقـى مجلاسـه
بنكٍ تزود بكـل صبـح فلوسـه 
وشوقك بأوردتى يبث أحساسـه
كنـه يطبـق هجمـةٍ مدروسـه 
إن قلت أودع ذكرك وهوجاسـه
عادت علي جروحى المحسوسـه 
طيفك ليا منه عـزف مرواسـه
أضمه لصدر الوجـع وأبوسـه 
ليت الغياب اللى ذبحنـى باسـه
يعلمـك وشلـون حـدة موسـه 
وش ذنب من ودع فرحه وناسه
وضاقت عليه الارض فى ملبوسه 
يشهد عليـه الحبـر والكراسـه
والليـل لامنـه بـدا بعسوسـه 
وزوداٍ على جرحٍ تزيد اوناسـه
يلوم فيك حظوظـه المنحوسـه 
لولا الامل بالوصل يحيي ياسـه
وألا غدا فـى حالـهٍ ميئوسـه 
البعد يا جعله مـا يسلـم راسـه
شوكٍ على رغم الظروف ندوسه 
يـا فاتنـه والعالـم الهـلاسـه
عندك خبر منا غدت مضروسـه 
تدرين ويش الموت يـا مياسـه
شيٍ يخلى عاشقك فـى حوسـه 
عطرك ليا نسنس شذا نسناسـه
أعيش حالـه ثانيـه منكوسـه 
(( هـــذي غـــــلاي )) ..



وفآخر صفحات الدفتر ، شكلها بآخر ايام حبه لغلا بعد مافارقها ، اشعار تجيب الكئابه ..
كاتب كلام يقدم فيه الشعر ..


مشيت لدارها بركاد ،، والروح تهتز مثل شعرةٍ يطيرها الهوى ،، اوقدت شمعتي فمهب الريح وانطفت ، بقيت أنا ونوحي ودمع عيني والريـح ،، بقت شمعتي وراحت عيوني ، وغلا لين هاليوم فعيوني ، صحيح وادعتني واتركتني ، نستني أو تناستني ، مهما جرى من غلاي وحصل ، تسكن بخفوق غيري تصير نبضه والهدب ،، تبقى حياتي ، ضي عيني و ظلها .. 



تزايد من شقى حالـي جروحـي
وعيني دمعها يـذرف سفوحـي 
بكيت بـدار خلـي يـوم جيتـه
وشفت الحمام بأركانـه تنوحـي 
ذكـرت أيامنـا الحلـوات فيهـا
على وضح النقاء راااحت مزوحي 
تولـت مـا كنهـا غيـر ليلـه
ليالي الحب مسرع مـا تروحـي 
تخلينـا بذكـراهـا حـيـااارى
وتخلـي خافـي العلـه يبوحـي 
الا يالوعتـي وياشيـب عيـنـي
مـن أيـام غرابيلهـا تلـوحـي 
تجمعنـا وتبعـدنـا بسـاااعـه
ولم الشمل مـن عقبـه نزوحـي 
ترى فرقى الحبيب يبري ضلوعي
ودمع العيـن للغالـي فضوحـي 
أحـس بلوعـت الفرقـا وأداري
وأخفي بالحشاء ساطي جروحـي 
تداركنـي وأنـا بـأول شبابـي
ترى مثلي على قربـك شفوحـي 
عجزت الحق من الدنيا مـرادي
تعاندنـي وأنـا قلبـي طموحـي 
أبيهـا تعتـدل لـو يـوم لــيّ
وأحقق رغبتي واسرح وروحـي



خالد حذف الدفتر على الطوفه وخلاه مثل ماهو رقع باب الدار وراه وهو طالع من البيت .. 
توه بيمشي يرن موبايله .. غلا تتصل ..
خالد مجبور يرد بس مايبيها تسمع صوته وهو فهالحال ..
استسلم للرنات اللي تعيد وتزيد على مسمعه 
خالد : هلا غلا 
غلا : اهلين خالد وينك؟؟ الساعه تسع ودقيقتين الحين
خالد : كاني جاي آسف الطريق زحمه 
غلا : انزين شفيك؟
خالد : لا ولاشي مريوم عاضه خدي ماقدر اتكلم عدل
غلا : اااها ،، خلاص عيل 
خالد : انشالله مب متأخر ثواني انا عندج
غلا : اوكي حبيبي ، مع السلامه
خالد : مع السلامه
وسكرررت .. 
ام راشد : ياغلا ، ولاقعدتي معانا ولاشي .. 
غلا :شنسوي بعد ، ورانا فيصل و سعد ومريم ، ماقدر اخليهم مع الخدامه اكثر من جذي
عاليه : مادري متى بتشيلين هالفكره من راسج ؟ وان تموا مع الخدامه ؟ مب كل الخدامات جلاب؟
ام راشد : لاوالله تفكيرها عدل وعين العقل بعد ، والله تربي عيالها بكيفها ومتى ماعتازت الخدامه تعاونها ، شدراها يكفخونهم يسمونهم ماتدري
عاليه : وااي منكم انا مابي عيال زين مابي
غلا : ههههه شدعوى علوي 
عاليه : اف سكتي خليني اعرس بعدين تحجوا 
غلا : ههههههههه 
توها غلا بتكمل كلمتها الا خالد متصل .. 
سملت عليهم و طلعت من البيت و أحلى الذكريات مع رفيجتها تسترجعها ، لكن لازم تشوف لها حل باللي يصير لها ..
وصلت ولقت خالد متسند عند الباب اللي لازم تركب منه 
غلا تبتسم له : شفيك؟
خالد جنه كان سرحان وقطعت عليه : ها؟ لا ولاشي ( يفتح لها الباب )
ركبت غلا وهي ماتدري شفيه خالد من عيونه كلام فقلبه افكار وايد تدور فباله ..
ركبت غلا السياره و خالد ساكت .. 
رجعت غلا راسها على ورا وسندته تفكر فكلام أم عاليه .. 
قالت لها ان لازم تقول كل اللي يصير لها مع خالد ، لانه ريلها ولازم يعرف عن كل شي .. والنصايح فبالها ارتصت على بعضها ، لين ملت منهم ونطقت ..

----------


## دمعة الروح

غلا : خالد !
خالد : هلا؟ 
غلا حست انه مب وقتها : فيك شي؟
خالد : لا مافيني ، وين تبين نروح ؟
غلا : البيت وين بعد؟ 
خالد : بس اليهال فالبيت العود
غلا : وديتهم؟
خالد : اي تمللت بروحي ، جان نروح .. 
غلا : ااها ، خلاص عيل نروح لهم ومره وحده نسلم على عمي ويدتي .. 
خالد تم معصب ويتحلطم فقلبه لوول .. 
وصلوا للبيت وخالد على ماهو يولع زقاره يطفي زقاره .. و غلا ساكته لان تدري ان خالد وصل لمرحله انه مايدخن الا اذا تظايق كلش ، وغلا قالت لين هدى اشوف شفيه
غلا تمشي وهو متجدمها ، خالد حس أن اللي يسويه ماله أي داعي ، كان يحبها وأصلآ الغلط مني انا اللي خذتها ، بس عاد صارت مرتي ، اففففف ... 
يلف لها خالد .. 
وغلا وقفت مكانها .. ماعرف شتسوي
خالد رجع كمل طريقه وهو متظايق أكثرر ، غلا ماازعل منها بس متظايق من اللي شفته ، شلون غيري يحبها ، غيييييري؟
فتح خالد الباب وغلا كانت وراه وكانوا كلهم موجودين .. 
خالد : السلاااام 
عمر يكملها : علييكم
خالد : اههه ها انت وينك؟ 
دخلت غلا وهد خالد الباب بعدها .. 
عمر : هلا ومرحبااا بوفصول 
خالد : أهلين
عمر : يه ترا الكلام ببلاش 
خالد : ادري
عمر : شلونج غلا؟
خالد انقهر جان يرفس الكرسي، وعووورته الضربه 
غلا : حمدلله .. 
عمر : شبلاك ترافس؟
خالد : فيني حارج
عمر سكت عنه وقعد وحط يدينه ورا راسه وكمل السوالف مع ابوه .. 
غلا قعدت شوي والأسئله والأجوبه مع لطيفه سطحيييه ومختصره لأقصى درجه ..
عمر حاول يعرف اخوه شفيه بس مارضى خالد يقول ،، خلاهم وراح داره عمر .. 
تموا لهم شوي وخالد يرد أقل من السؤال لوول << حلو التعبير ! 
خالد : ها غلا نمشي؟
غلا تأشر له بعينها وهي تغمضها على انها موافقه .. 
لطيفه : وين تو الناس ؟
خالد : ماعليه يمه بتملون منا الاربعا ، وراي دوام وسعد وفيصل بعد .. 
سعود : روح يايبى ، ارتاح ، بس ها لاتقطعوونا .. 
غلا تبتسم لعمها وخالد بعد : انشالله يبى .. 
راحت غلا وخذت مريم معاها ولحقوها سعد و فيصل .. 
خالد استغل الوقت وراح يشوف عمر ، الباب كان مردود وقف خالد يسمعه شيغني؟ 

هات العذاب وحزنك والألم 
واظحك ياخالد واجعل الهم نسيان 
هات الشقى والهم وطعون الايام 
خذ فرحتي والشوق ياأغلى انسان 
خل السهر لي وانت خل عينك تنام 
تعمى عيوني لو غفت وانت سهران 




خالد هزته اللكمات الللي يقولها اخوه وايد ، افففف انا شلون احتريت منه ، مسكين والله مسكين 
خالد : لا عمور ، لاتقول جذي
عمر يلتفت عليه : اههه ، ها انت هني !!
خالد : لا هناك 
عمر : ههههههههه ،، وسع صدرك يااخوي مافي شي يسوي ..
وصلوا للبيت و خالد لين الحين على ماهو عليـه .. 
غلا : خاااالد ، بتقولي شفيك ؟؟
خالد : شفيني غلا ، وغلاتج مافيني ، بس مصدع شوي يمكن من اللفه وياهالريمم 
غلا : اااها .. 
انسدح خالد على كرسي الصاله و غلا قفلت الدار تبدل ملابسها .. 
مشى خالد بخطوات سريعه لين باب الدار وفتحت غلا الباب .. 
خالد يقلد كاظم الساهر ويقعد على ركبه وحده والثانيه رافعها .. 
خالد : و إنــــــــي أحبـــــــك .. 
غلا تخرعت واستانست وكل المشاعر حستها فثانيه 
غلا ويدها على قلبها : ههههههه حيااتي والله
خالد يحب يدها .. 
غلا : اي الحين انت خالد ، مو مساعه
خالد يعفس ويهه لها
غلا : ههههههههه
خالد : وسيم بكل حالاتي
غلا : صحح حبيبي


يوم الاربعـا .. 
على العصر خالد قال لغلا تجهز عشان يوصلها للبيت العود ويروح المطار .. 
غلا طولت وهي تتعدل وخالد مع اليهال تحت يلعب لاخلاهم يبدلون ولا هو بدل ملابسه .. 
خلصت غلا لبسها وتكشخها ونزلت كانت لابسه فستان لونه وردي هاادي حلووو من الحرير مافيه ولا شي غير شرايط خفيفه مسويه ديزاين كلاسيك .. وشعرها مخليته عادي ..
نزلت لخالد 
خالد كان قاعد يركب التركيب مع سعد ، ويوم شافها وقف .. 
خالد يمسك قلبه :: آخ ،،، ياعييينهااا ياشعرها .،. ياعينها ماترحمين المجاريح اللي مشاعرهم غرامك جرحها ، ياشعرها لاتنثني لي مع الريح صورتك طول فراقنا مامسحها
غلا ابتسمت بس تذكرت اللي صار وبسرعه تغير مزاجها .. 
خافت لايكون بعد فهالرووحه شي أكبر ، ويكون اللي سووه لها ذاك اليوم تمثيليه .. 
خالد : افا ياغلا تكشخين وانا لا ، مايصير جذي
غلا : ههههه كله منك قاعد هني زين جذي بنتأخر الحين
خالد يمسك غلا ويلفها ، غلا استحت واااايد ، فيصل و سعد موجودين و هي مسكينه شبت فيها ضوو لوول .. 

خالد : would you dance with mee ?
غلا :ههههه ، لا ، يلا خالد رووح غير حبيبي ، بنتأخر
خالد برجا : غلاا ، غلااي
غلا : مااافي ، يلا بسرعه بسررعه
خالد يغير ملامحه على انه زعلان غلا خلته يمشي وركب الدرج خالد ، لفت غلا عليه وشعرها يلف ، ماقدرت تشوفه و ردت لفت وهي تظحك 
خالد توه بيتكلم الا سعد يصييح وهو يبدلون له 
خالد : حبيبيي ياولدي تحس بمعاناة ابوك 
غلا تلف وتطالعه وهي مرفعه حاجب : لآ؟؟
خالد : ييه لاتطالعيني جذي 
غلا تسوي روحها ماسمعته ..
خالد يغني وهو رايح الدار : لف شرطان الذهب فوق المتون ، لَفها يوم التوت فوق البياض ، خاف غضات الصبايا يزعلون ، سيدات البيض مافيه اعتراض ..
غلا تسمعه وتظحك .. 

بعد المغرب طلع عمر و خالد للمطار والحريم وباقي الرجال فالبيت العود ينتظرونهم 
خالد فالمطار يقعد على الكرسي و يقوم 
عمر : اففففف خالد اقعد لاتنرفزني 
خالد : مااقدر اصبر 
عمر : ههههههههه لا اله الا الله 
خالد : عمر تخيلني اطير؟
عمر انفقع ظحك : اههههههههه شبلااااك انت؟ النطره تسوي فيك جذي؟ قوم قوم ، رد البيت لاتخليني استخف حذاك
خالد : يلا جب ، انا اخوك الكبير ، وين الاحترام يالهيس
عمر : شسوي تيس
خالد : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا حبيب قلبي محشووم افا عليك
عمر : لا والله
خالد وهو يعدل ثوبه : اي والله
عمر : خالد خالد ، ، هذول هم؟
خالد : اييييه .. 

فالبيت الكل كان موجود والسوالف فالصاله تعور الراس ههههههه الكل يتكلم .. 
بنات وشباب حريم ورجال يهال وكبار .. 
غلا تحس راسها يدووور يكلمونها من الصوبين وهي أي صح .. 
وصلوا والكل قام يسلم يطوفون على الواقفين وكانوا ينتظرونهم ،، غلا بالغلط سلمت بس اشوى كانت على خالد 
خالد : هههههههه غلاي شفيج ههههههه هاي اخاف سووو لي نيو لوك ماعرفتيني
غلا بطنها كان يعورهااا و ظحكت له : لا بس ... 
المها تجرها من خالد : هلا واللله غلاااا
قعدوا شوي ولما جا وقت العشا غلا راحت مع عمتها ، قالت يمكن اذا تحركت شوي وكلت يخف العوار ، وهي الحين حامــل ، لازم تاكل عدل ..
دخلت غلا وقعدت تصف الاكل فالصينيه دخل خالد وقعد يتشيطن عليها 
ياخذ من الاكل شوي وياكل ويروح لتغريد وياخذ وياكل ويرجع لغلا لين خلص نص الصينيه
غلا : خالد ،، عاجبك الحين ، شوفي عمتي شنحط للناس
تغريد : ياخالد شسويت هههههه 
خالد : علييي بالعافيه ، حبيبتي عطيني عصير 
غلا : بعد
خالد يمد يده : بسرعه لوسمحتي
غلا ماقالت شي وراحت تصب له صبت وشالت الكاس والعوار زاد عليها مره وطاح الكاس وانكسر 
غلا ماسكه بطنها ومغمضه عيونها بقوووو 
تغريد : بسم الله عليييييج ،، شفيج غلا ؟؟ شيعورج
غلا على رغم انها ماتقدر تتكلم : مافيني مافيني
خالد : شفيييج ، بطنج يعورج؟ تحجيي 
غلا انتبهت ليدها وشالتها : لالا ، مافينييي 
خالد : شنو مافيييج!
غلا تنرفزت من حنة خالد : افففففف خالد اسكت مافيني شي
خالد : مب ساكت ، شفيج
غلا شوي خف وقدرت تفتح عيونها : مافيني شي خالد ، خلني خلاص .. 
هدته غلا وطلعت عنهم 
قعدت شوي شوي تتسحب وراحت دارها ، دخلتها وقفلت الباب قطت روحها على السرير و غمضت عينها ، ريحت شوي وبعدها قامت .. 
غسلت وجهها عشان تنتعش ، وطلعت عدلت شكلها فالمنظره ورشت عطر شوي ونزلت ..
قعدت معاهم و خالد كل شوي يسألها شلونج؟ فيج عوار؟ 
غلا تكلم خالد : ماجات عليا صح؟ 
خالد : صح
غلا :ليش؟
خالد : ماادري !
غلا سألت المها وقالت لها ان عليا قالت لهم انها ماتقدر تاخذ اجازه وتسافر لقطر ..
غلا حاولت تصدق الي قالوه ..

بعد اسبوع عمر كان طالع من بيت تركي الساعه 11 فالليل 
شاف جاسم رفيجه داخل للمجلس 
ماعبره وكمل طريجه وركب سيارته ورد البيت ..
لما وصل عمر دخل يتسبح ولما طلع شاف 3 missed calls الرقم غريب واول مره يشوفه اتصل 
وانصدم
تدرون من متصل؟


عمر : شتبين غاليه؟
غاليه : مابي منك شي ، ابي اسأل عن جاسم ، صار لي فتره مادري عنه ..
عمر : ماتدرين عن ريلج 
غاليه : كل شي تفركش بس كنت ابي اقوله شي لكني مب محصلته 
عمر : هـه ظحكتيني تصدقين وانا من اسمع صوتج ماداني اظحك ، تسأليني عنه وانتي اللي ماتبينه يماشيني ، روحي يا بابا خل تنفعج افعالج
غاليه : شهالأسلوب انت؟ ماعندك ذوق؟
عمر : تعلميني بالذوق اللي ماتعرفينه ، ياحليلج والله ، شوفي يابنت الناس ، سمعيني انتي واللي عندج وخروو عني وخلوني كاف شري ، لان ماعندي وقت اظيعه معاكم ، مع السلامه .

وسكر الخط فوجهها عمر .. 

نزلت غلا للصاله وهي تبي تقول خبر خايفه منه لخالد .. 

خالد : شنو قولي عمري؟
غلا : امم،، بس ها لاتعصب عفيــه .. 
خالد : ماااني معصب ، قوولي يلا ، كاني اسمع
غلا : اليوم شنو؟
خالد : السبت!! 
غلا : تدري عاد اليوم الدريوليه كلهم بإجازه 
خالد : كلهم دريول عندنا فالبيت ، شنو يتفاقمون؟
غلا : هههههه لا حبيبي انت مافهمتني اشرح لك؟
خالد : أي حبيبتي غردي .. 
غلا : شوف الله يسلمك ، المها وبنات خالتي كلهم لازم نوديهم يتسوقون 
خالد : هوب هوب انشالله تبوني اناا
غلا : والله مافي غيرك انت يابعد عمري فيك الخير حبيب قلبي
خالد : وشووو لااا ، غلا شلون جذي ، اهون عليج غلوي؟ لالالا تتغشمرين صح ؟
غلا : ههههه لا والله ، أصلآ انا اللي رشحتك ومحد يصلح غيرك لهالمواقف حبيبي ، ماراح نطول 
خالد : لا بعدي والله ، رشحتيني ، تعبان انا ، مريض فيني صخونه ، شوفي حطي يدج ( يقرب راسه لها) ،، حااار 
غلا : لااا وي يابعد عمري ،قوم انا جهزت لك كل شي كل شي بس قوم والبس ونطلع
خالد : ههههههه غلا من صجج
غلا : يلا خالد قوم البس ، لو الحين انت رايح ومبدل جان خلصنا
خالد : شنو خلصتوا؟ غلااا مب علي انا ، انتوااا يبي لكم على الاقل ساعه فكل محل 
غلا : شدعوى خالد ، تبي تفشلني جدامهم صح ! قولها .. خلاص بعتذر لهم ، بقولهم خالد يردني ومايبي يطلعنا
خالد : غلا لاتسوييين جذي ،، افففف ، خلاص انزين ، عشانج بس ، ام كشه بتطلع ؟
غلا : لاتقول ام كششه ،، اسمها مريم ، خالد لاتعقدهاا 
خالد : ههههه انشالله انشالله ، لا ومتأكده من الرد بعد وجاهزه الحلوه 
غلا وهي تبتسم : أي أي بس انتظرك
خالد : داري انا .. انشالله دقايق وانزل 

راح خالد وبدل ملابسه .. 
قعد يعدل شكله قبل لاينزل وتذكر ان عياله بيتمون فالبيت بروحهم .. راح لعند الدرج ونادى غلا .. 
خالد : غــــــــلاااا .... 
غلا وهي تمشي له : نعـــــــم 
خالد من فوق الدري : أولياء عهدي بنخليهم فالبيت؟
غلا : لاا اليهال بتطلعهم خالتك و من زمان مرت عليهم
خالد افتشل : احم ، أي انا كنت ادري يلا انا خلصت .. 
غلا : يـلا .. 
نزل خالد وركبوا سيارتهم ، راحوا للبيت العود و حملوا السياره لووول و للمجمـــع .. 


فالمحــل .. 
خالد كان يايوقف داخل المحل بس بعيد عن الناس بأول المحل ، واذا كان زحمه يوقف بره .. 
دخلوا لمحل فيه للبنات والشباب والاطفال .. 
خالد راح يشوف الملابس الرجاليه يظيع وقت ماراح يشتري بدلات لانه مب فحاجه 
مشى يشوف وين صاروا بيطلعون والا؟ وانحررج حييل لان المحل انترس حريم ، وهو يمشي خبط فبنت بسن غـلا او اصغر شوي ، لكن انحرج كانه خابط فمره اكبر منه
خالد وهو منزل راسه من الفشله : آسف آسف ، ماقصدت .. 
مشى عنها والبنت كانت تظحك شكله مفتششل عدل .. 
المهم خالد دورهم اللي فالشرق واللي فالغرب واللي تجرب مكياج واللي تقيس ملابس .. 
شافهـأ ، وين؟؟؟
بسكشن اليهال و كأنها تدور شي لمولود جديد ،، ماتوقع خالد وقال يمكن لحد من رفيجاتها ولا شي .. 
وقف خالد على جنب وهو متجتف بيد واليد الثانيه على حنجه .. 
غلا انتبهت انه موجود وهدت اللي كانت تشوفه وراحت له .. 
غلا : هلا ، هلا و غلا ، ولهت عليك وينك؟
خالد يبتسم لها بنظراته الخبيثه ومايرد عليها
غلا : ويي خالد شفيك !!
خالد ينقز لها حاجب .. !
غلا : افف خالد لاتسوي جذي
خالد : شسووووي؟
غلا : وااي خالد ، خلاص ولاشي 
خالد : انشالله ناوين نعيد فالمحل؟
غلا : امممممم شي جذي عاجبهم حييل هههههههههه 
خالد : ياماشاء الله ، الحيين حلت فعينكم المحلات ، آآه منكم يالبنات ، اوففف حيايى صج
غلا تدوس ريله : انا حيه ها
خالد : اففف انتييييي خلج على جنب
غلا : صج والللله خالد؟ انا حيه ، ماقصرت 
مشت بسرعه غلا ومد يده خالد ويجرها بقو من يدها
غلا : افففففف لاتسوي جذي جدام الناس
خالد : اكلمج انا لاتروحين 
غلا وهي من صجها زعلت
خالد : لا والله ، ليش زعلانه ، أي بتصيحين !! عفييه (يصفق) كملي كملي
غلا ظحكت وهي منقهره ينرفز ويظحك وكل شي .. 
خالد : اههههههه غلا سوي روحج زعلانه وبتمشين ، والله حييل استانس ، جنج يويو ، تروحين وتردين على المكان 




غلا ماتت ظحك : هههههههه خاالد يويو ها ، والله اوريك مانساها لك ، صبر علييي
خالد : لاتكفييين ، مت خرعه ، ارجوج ابيج تسامحيني
غلا توها بتتكلم الا فاطمه جايتهم .. 
فاطمه : انتواا هني؟
خالد : لا هني 
فاطمه : Oh My Go0od
خالد : Oh my god oh my god ،، وشو ذيه انتي تحجي عدل ، تفلسف على ولاشي ، يلا يلا
فاطمه تنقهر من خالد و لا مره كلمته قال لها شي حلو كله يفشلها
فاطمه : انتي شوفي ريلج 
غلا تظحك لها : يتغشمر وياج حبيببتي ،، خاالد ( تنغزه ) 
خالد : Oh my god ، ليش You اقرصني؟ My go0o0od
غلا : ههههههههههه

----------


## دمعة الروح

تسوقوا وخلصوا وخالد طلعهم من المجمع على طووول و غلا انحرجت حتى ماقعدوا فكافيه او يتعشون فمطعم .. شبيقولون الحين ؟
فالسياره ...


ان قلت ابيه شالحل فيه؟ 
لاني فارضه ولا او سماه ..!
انا بجهاد وهو بعناد
والمشكله يعرف غــلاه !! 
حاولت الشرح يطول
اشرق وتمنعني الدمووع 
مسك الختام وآخر كلام ..
لا عاش حبٍ في خمووول .. 


خالد يوطي على الصوت .. 

خالد : هاا يابنات وين تبون تتعشون؟
غلا استانست ، اشوووى ..
البنات : عادي أي مكان
خالد : شلون أي مكان ، غلا ، شوفيهم 
غلا تلف تشوفهم : وييين تبون؟
خالد : بسررررعه ترا الصراحه انا واحد سطحي بيعزمكم على خوش شورما وبيبسي .. 
البنات كلهم ظحكواا 
خالد : اههههههه ،، يلا غلا انتي قرري
غلا : براحتهم وين تبون ؟؟ 
البنات : احنا مانعرف للي عندكم ، انتوا قرروا .. 
خالد يطالع غلا : ها شقررتوا؟؟
غلا : على كيفك حبيبـي .. 
خالد : على بركة اللله ،، جاااينج يالشورماا 

لووول ،، وداهم خالد لمطعم حلو ومكانه هم حلو ،، تعشوا فيه وقعدوا لهم شوي ورجعهم .. 
نزلوهم فالبيت العود و راحوا بيتهم .. 
لما وصلوا للبيت خالد فتح شنطة السياره .. 
خالد : الله المدام ماخلت شي 
غلا : ههههههههه 
خالد شال الاكياس وسكر الشنطه وقفل السياره ،، غلا ماتحب خالد يشيل كل شي ، وتدري لو تطلبه مايعطيها تشيل .. 
غلا تحاول تشيلهم من يده بدون لايحس
خالد : حاس حاس ، لو سمحتي وخري يدج 
غلا : عاد خالد والله شكثر ، عطني ، عنك حبيبي
خالد : غلا البيت كاهو ، شوفي هناك ، الله كاهو باب بيتنا يالله يالله وصلنا .. 
سرع خالد من مشيته و غلا تمشي على اقل من مهلها .. 
دخل للبيت وكانت مشيته سريعه و وصل لدارهم ،، اما غلا دخلت البيت وقعدت على الكرسي ، اف عوار معدتها هالايام زايد ، يمكن ليش انها تنسى الدوا لان خالد صاير وايد يقعد فالبيت .. 
قعدت شوي على الكرسي لين حست ان رجعت لها قوتها وتقدر تكمل دربهـا .. 
ركبت على الدرج و ماتشوف الا فيصل جايها يركض يناديها ويمسك يدها
غلا : هلا حبيبـــــــي 
فيصل يحب يدها : ماما ويييينج؟
غلا : انا هنيي حبيبي ، ها شسويت اليوم ؟ 
فيصل : ماااسوينا ثـي ، رحنا الالعااب ( يشهق ) فلــــــه 
غلا تشيله : هههههههه حياتي والله ، وينه سعد 
فيصل : ناام هنااك 
غلا : انزين تعشيتوا ؟؟ 
فيصل : ايييييي وبعد اسكليم ، اللله ، انا ثريت لج بث ابوي لا ، بث بعدين خذوه عشان طاح 
غلا تبوسه : ههههههه حبيبييي انت 
غلا وصلت للدار حطت فيصل على الكرسي وفصخت عباتها وهو قام للعبته المفضله يتعبث فاغراضهم على الكمدينه 
غلا : لا فيصل ، لاتلعب حبيبـي 
فيصل يهد اللي فيده اونه ماسوى شي .. 
غلا : روح شوف الاكياس شريت لكم اشيا 
فيصل : شنو ثياره؟
غلا : ههههههه لا حبيبي ، خذت لك لبسه حلوووه 
فيصل قعد يفتش بالاكياس وخلى السرير كله مهرجاان ثياب ،، وغلا تطالع جسمها فالمنظره ، بطنها كبر و بين وهي لابسه بدله مبينته .. 
طلع خالد من الحمام وهو متسبح 
خالد : هاا فصييل مانام 
فيصل ينط على ابوه ويضربه على صدره 
خالد : صج انك جلب يالجلب 
فيصل يظحك و يجر شعر ابوه المبلل باسنانه
خالد : احححيييييه ، ياانك ضااار يافصول (عصب عليه صج) انزل يلا ، يلاا
فيصل نزل بدون نقاش وهو متخرع ..
خالد لبس ملابسه ، لبس بجامه كحليه محدده بأزرق فاتح ، رش عطره عشان يكون فررش من بعد الحمام والتعب اللي تعبه فالجمع لوول .. 
خالد يقط روحه على السرير : آآخ شنو تحبون السوووق انتواا
غلا : هههههه يعطييك العافيه حياتي ، ماقصررت .. 
فيصل : ماماا ، هاي حق من؟؟؟؟؟
( كان ماسك لبسه لبيبي صغير مب فعمره ولا فعمر مريم ) .. 
غلا : خلها حبيبي هاي حق البيبي الجديد .. 
خالد كان يشوف فيصل وهو يعض البدله ، ولما سمع كلمة غلا انتفض 
خالد : شنو شنو ، شقتلي؟
غلا : ماقلت شي !
خالد سكت 
فيصل : بيبي بعد؟؟؟
خالد طار من على السرير: غلاا حلفيييي !
غلا : ههههههه والله
خالد : صج ، ليش ماقلتي ! من متى 
غلا : كاني قلت
خالد : صج زين ، غلا ،، اففف والله مستانسس
غلا : شدعوى هذا رابع واحد ماتمللت 
خالد : افاا ، انا اتملل !!
غلا : هههههه .. 



بعد يومين .. 

عمر كان مع ابوه يسأله يبي مكان يشتغل فيـه .. 

سعود : تعال اشتغل معاي 
عمر : لا يبا مابي ، انا ابي شي غير ، شي اسويه لـي بروحي
سعود : خلك من هالكلام .. 
عمر : يبا افهمني 
سعود : عمر هذا الحل اللي عندي ، ماتبيه بكيفك .. 
عمر : يبا تكفى خلك معاي تونا شحلونا ، رايح وين ومخليني ؟؟ 
سعود كلمة ولده الاخيره عورت قلبه 
سعود : يايبه ياعمر ، انت شتبي بالفن والرسم شبيجيب لك؟ يايبا اشتغل لك شغله سنعه ، رسام !! من صجك ياعمر 
عمر : يبـا بفتح لي معهد معههههههد
سعود : والله شوف المعهد انا باشيل يدي منه مالي خص 
عمر : يبا تكفى ابي اشيل ارضي من البيت 
سعود : وشووووو؟؟ تحمل ياعمر تحمل ، هذا البيت انا بانيه عشان اراضيه تصير بيوتٍ لكم ، تقولي بقلبها معهد ، جذي تردها لابوك؟
عمر : خلاص يبا ، مانبي المعهد واللي تبيه فيني سوه ، (يمسك يد ابوه) من يدك هذي ليدك هذي يابوخالد .. 
سعود : بارك الله فيك ياعمير ..

وراح عنــــه ،،،



دخل عمر غرفتـه وفتح ملفه كان بين كل فتره وفتره اذا طرى عليه شاف اللي يرسمه ،، من يشوف رسمه يذكر حبه لغـلا الحـي .. 
حبه لغلا مجنون مستحيل ينتهي ..
قعد يفكر عمر ،، صحيح ان حبها انطووت صفحاته ، لكن قلبي كل يوم يفلها ويقرا شطورها ، شطر ورا الثاني .. وكل مافيه ، احبـها 
عمره صوت حزني ماعلى ، شلون خانني جدامها ، اووف شكثر مرت على هالسالفه ، شنو هالحب ؟؟ صج يذل العالي ،، خلاني اصيح وانعمي واصير للحزن رفيج ، ليش ليش اختارني انا بالذات؟
شالني من دنيا الفرح وغرسني وخلاني موطن للأسـى .. 
الحزين يآلمني حيييل ،، يعور جسمي ، كلـي ((يقوم ويطالع من الدريشه ، طاحت عينه على مرجيحه بالحديقه بس مغيرين مكانها كانت بيسار الحديقه الحين طلعوها وخلوها بعيده شوي )) .. 
شاف ورده حمره لونها حلو لمحها من بعييد .. 
عمر ،، صج الحب عمي ويتم بدون عيون ،، انا من هني خذت لغلا ورده وهني حب غلا دفني ..

جاسم كان لين الحين عنده أمل فعمـر ، يتصل له بس مايعلق .. 

رن موبايل عمر وهو كان توه بادي بيكتب شي خطر عليه لغلا .. 
بس الرنه نسته كل شي وكل شي كان يفكر فيه تلاشى ،، تنرفززز عمر على اللي متصل
يشيله بكل أرف : الووو ؟
ريما : الووات !
عمر : ....، من معاي؟
ريما : انا ريما ، مفاجأه مو !
عمر : ياالله ، اهلآ ياريما خير آمري 
ريما : شهالخلق ياعمر ماتعطي ريج حلو كلش 
عمر : اعطييه للي يستاهله ، الشيخه خلصيني ماني فاضي
ريما : لا ولاشي ، باي
وسكرت

صار اليوم اللي لازم يودعون فيه أهلهم ويرجعون للكويت .. 
كان هذا اليوم أثقل يوم لغـلا لانه حييل يذكرها بأمها ماتدري ليش ؟ ولانها بتوادع فيها ناس تحبهم حييل ، ماتحب شي اسمه الودااع كلـش .. 
خصوصآ اللي تحس مابعده لقـا .. وهي حاسه بهالشي هالمره بشكل غريب .. 
تغريد : شفيج غلا؟ شيصيحج ؟؟ اللي يجي مرده يروح
غلا : افف مادري عمتي ، متظايقه وايد
تغريد : وسعي صدرج حبيبتي ، ترا اذا شافج ريلج بيسوي لنا عرس
غلا : مابي عمتي بنام 
تغريد : ردينا ، انتي لين متى جذي؟
غلا : عمتي تكفين 
تغريد : غلا مو كل ماصار شي شردتي منه بالنوم 
غلا : انشالله انشالله
جا وقت الوادع وكلهم مروا على غلا وسلمت .. 
بعد ماوصلوهم للمطار ، غلا ماكانت تبي تقعد فالبيت العود ، لان خالد باجر عليه دوام و سعد و فيصل نفس الشـي .. 
خالد يشيل مريم : يلا غلا مشينا 
غلا : ها وصلتوهم؟
خالد : أي وصلنااهم ، وجيت حق مريووومتي
غلا : تبي تقوم من على الكرسي مب قادره لوول يمد يده خالد ، قومها و مشوا للسياره .. 
عمر من الدريشه . : مريوووووووووم مرتي وين بايقينها؟
خالد يلف يدور من وين الصوت ورفع راسه : ههههههه ها فالعلالي الاخ
عمر : ايييه 
خالد : هههههههههههههه يلا حبيبي سلااام
عمر : الله وياكم ، مريوووم باتي عند هلج اليوم بس باجر تعالي ها
مريم كانت معصبه وخدودها متفجره لوول .. 
خالد : افف وخر لاتحوشك عمير ، لعنة الخدود 
عمر : ههههههههههههههههههههه 
غلا ( افففففففف يلا بمووت ) كانت غلا طول اليوم على لحم بطنها تبي تروح تاخذ المسكن 
وعمر و خالد طاقين سالفه
خالد : خلاص خلاص يلا ترا الاشاره شابه حمره
عمر : هههههههههه مع السلامه .. 
غلا ركبت السياره و فيصل و سعد ورا ومريم بوسطهم .. 

بعد يومين .. 

خالد كان توه راد من الدوام وبدل ونزل غلا قالت له بتسبح مريم ويمكن تنزل ، هو الجوع كان لاعب عليه دور ماقدر ونزل يتغدى .. 
غلا كانت قاعده على السرير وماعطه اللي يدخل ظهرها ،، جاها سعد وهو يرررركض وضرب فظهرها
غلا بدون وعي دزته لان الضربه ذبحتها ،، مسكت على بطنها وحست بعوار مب طبيعي ،، قامت تبي تسعف عمرها ماقدر تمشي طاحت و ماقدرت الا تسحب عمرها لين باب الدار وصرخت 
غلا : خاااااااااااااااااااااالد
خالد طار من مكانه ركض على الردج وقعد يتلفت يدورها 
خالد : شفيج (يشيلها من على الارض) شصار غلا ؟؟
غلا : بمووت خالد بموووت
خالد : لالا الحين نروح المستشفى 
ركبها خالد السياره ويطير فيها للمستشفى .. 

انفتح باب الطوارىء وهو يصرخ على الموجودين ،، حطوها على السرير بعد ماغمى عليها .. 
دخلوها لغرفة العمليات وهني خالد قلبه طاح من مكانـه .. 
أكيد غلا فيها شـي ، او الياهل صار له شـي ..
اتصل حق عمته و جاته .. 
انتظروا اكثر من 3 ساعات .. 
خالد فقد الامل بغـلا أكيد اكيد صار لها شي 
قعد على الكرسي بس ماطاوعه قلبه يرتاح ومايدري شي عن غلا .. 
قام ولما لف شاف الدكتور طالع
خالد : هاشصاير؟؟ شفيها غلا ؟؟ فيها شي؟
الدكتور يطالعهم ويطالع الارض 
خالد : شفيك تكلم قول شصاير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
تغريد : طمنا يادكتور شفيها البنت؟؟

عمر رد من بره ودخل البيت شاف العنود موجوده .. 
عمر : اوه العنود عندنا شصاير؟
العنود : ممنوع ازوركم ياعيال خالتي
عمر : لا محد قال 
العنود : كلامك يقول
عمر : انا اقول اروح ارتااح احلااااااااااااالي
العنود تطالعه بنظرات تحره وهو ماعطيها كل البرود اللي فيه
دخل عمر داره وعلق ملابسه 
عمر : هذي حطت الـ × على خالد و الـ o علي انا ،، شكلي انا الضحيه الجديده 

عاليه كانت تتصل على موبايل غلا بس محد يرد عليـه .. 
اتصلت فيتهم وقالت لها ان غلا كانت تصرخ بس ماتدري شفيها
وخذها خالد وطلعوا وشكلها كانت وايد تعبانه ..
عاليه خافت وايد على غلا ومحد يرد ، دورت فموبايلها مره كانت غلا مكلمتها من موبايل خالد .. 
عاليه بعد مشاورات وكل شوي تتصل وقبل لايرن تسكر ، تحس فشله تتصل 
عاليه : ييه شبسوي انا بتصل اسال عنهااا
اتصلت عاليه ورن اكثر من مره ، آخر شي خالد طفى موبايله .. 
عاليه هني ماتت من الخوف أكيد في شي لا وجايد بعد .. 

الدكتور : ماقدر اقولكم الا حمدلله على سلامة بنتكم ، والله يرحم ولدكم 
خالد من هول الصدمه قعد على الكرسي بقو : مات!
الدكتور : بس حمدلله المريضه ماصار فيها شي ، بس على فكره لازم نخليها بالمتسشفى 
خالد بروح مطفيه : اكييد اكيد 
تغريد : مشكور يادكتور
خالد : راح عمتي !! 
تغريد : ماعليه حبيبي ، يجي غيره ، توها على الحمال ، عودها لين الحين ليين ماقسى ..
خالد : شلون عمتي ، شصار انزين؟ هي حتى كاس الماي ماتمسكه ، انا صرت لها يدها ، عمتي القصور مني؟
تغريد : لا ياخالد انت مب جذي شهالكلام اللي تقوله ، كل شي الله كاتبه واللي الله كاتبه بيصير بقصور منك او بكمال زايد منكم ،، غلا لين الحين صغيره وبعدين ماتدري يمكن بغلطه صار فيها شي .. 
وانشالله تعوضونها ، ماصار شي ، والحمدلله يقولك صحتها تمام
خالد : حمدلله حمدلله على كل حااال ..

تغريد قعدت شوي وراحت بيتها ، وخالد تم مع غلا ، وبعد نص ساعه دخلوه عليها ..
غلا توها بتقوم لخالد تبي تطلع من المكان خالد يمسكها ويرجع يسدحها ، لكن نظراته كلها لوم و عتب لها 
خالد : ارتاحي مب زين لج التعب ..
غلا : ابي اطلع خالد ازهق من المستشفى
خالد : غلا انتي 
غلا : ادري قالوا لي ، بس ابي اطلع تكفى
خالد : لا هالمره بتمين وماراح تطلعين .
غلا سكتت وماقالت شي 
خالد كان ساكت ويا يطالع السقف يالارض .. 
غلا : اذا تعبان روح ارتاح ، ماعليك مني
خالد : وين اخليج ، اانا بتم هني 
غلا : روح خالد ماتسوى قعدتك هني ، انا 
خالد : اووش غلا ، ولا كلمه .
غلا تبي تتكلم لكنها ماتقدر تبي تصيح ماتقدر .. 

عمر درى باللي صار بس حس لو بيروح الحين بيكون وقته غلط 
يعني ينتظر لين بعد كمٍ ساعه ويروح مع امه .. 

تغريد اتصلت وقالت للطيفه اللي صار .. 
لطيفه افكـار وايد فمخها تدور وتحتدم بجدران تمنعها من التنفيذ ، لكن بهالخبر سلطت ضوو الشـر عليهم .. 
لطيفه : أي أي ، وعليه ، صاجه عودها لَيـن .. ، المهم اخليج الحين انا بالبس وباجيكم .. يالله مع السلامه .. 
سعود : ها شفيهم؟
لطيفه : غلا ..
سعود : شفيها ؟؟ شصار
لطيفه : سقطت 
سعود : شنو؟؟؟ لا اله الا الله .. 
لطيفه : انا غلطت ، زوجت ولدي وحده توها ياهل 
سعود : لطيفه انتي متى بتشيلين هالخرابيط من راسج واعمال السووو ، شنو ياهل ، ترا الياهل مب بعمره بافكااره بذذي ( يطق على مخها ) .. 
لطيفه : لاا والله .. انا غلطـــــ
سعود : بس بس نقطينا بسكاتج ،، انا ماشي ، مع السلامه ..
طلع عمر ومر وشاف عمر شكله بيطلع و مستعيل .. 
سعود : ها على وين ياعمر؟

----------


## دمعة الروح

عمر : والله بمر واحد من ربعي وبعدها بروح لاخوي فالمستشفى 
سعود : اييه ، احسنت ، انا بعد ماشي لهم الحين
عمر : صج يبا؟؟ عيل اخذني وياك ورفيجي بعدين امره
سعود : اهههه ، يلا توكلنا .. 
عمر خجل من ابوه لانه يدري انه لين الحين مشاعره ببنت عمه ماتغيرت .. 

الساعه كانت 4 ونص لما وصل سعود وعمر ولده .. 
خالد : تعبانه غلا؟؟ 
غلا : شوي 
خالد : ابوي وعمر كلموني وقالوا جاايين فالدرب 
غلا كانت نفسيتها تعبانه حييل : تعباانه خاالد مالي خلق لاحد 
خالد : انشالله ، ولايهمج ، بس لاتتعبين عمرج ..
غلا صاحت بس هالمره بكل هدوء بدون لايحس لها خالد ونامت ودموعها متحدره على خدها .. 
خالد قال لابوه و عمر انها نايمه وقعدوا شوي معاه وبعدها راحو .. 
وبعد المغرب جات لطيفه وتغريد جات قبلها ،، خالد راح بيته بدل ملابسه وجاب لغلا بعد و خذ عياله ووداهم بيت اهله ورد المستشفى لغـلا .. 
وعلى هالحال تموا لهم اسبووع .. 
غلا بعد اللي صار لها نفسيتها تعبت وايد ، وصارت تفكر باشيا يخلقها عقلها من فرااغ .. 


مرت على سالفتنا شهرين ،، والشتا غزل خيوطه على الدوحـه ،، وصار جوها بـارد والنسمه أبرد .. 
كان جووها حلوو حييل ، خصوصآ عند خالد اللي الشتا عنده حبه الأبـدي .. 
غلا كانت تتناسى الموضوع اللي صار معاها وتحاول تركز باشيا غير ، بريلها بعيالها ببنتها الصغيره .. 
كانوا قاعدين بالصاله ومريم على الارض بنص اخوانها وبيدها مله وتاكل ونص الاكل على ملابسها ،، كانت توها تمشي ..

خالد كان كاشـخ ولابس ثوب اسود بس وقاعد يسولف لغلا شصار معاه فالشغل ، غلا ماتحب سوالف شغله لانه دايمآ يتشكى منهم انه مايقدرونه ويقعد يسبهم ، وهي نصحته أكثر من مره يطلع من شغله ويشتغل بمجال ثاني وهو مايبي .. المهم .. 
خالد : غـــــلاااا
غلا : اسمعك حبيبي قوول 
خالد : تظنين لو رحت لامي اليوم شبتسوي واللله مالي مزاج 
غلا : شنو مالي مزاج خاالد ،، كفايه طول الاسابيع الخميس ماروحه الا بروحي ، والكلام كله ينقلب علي والشين كله يصير مني ، والله ان مارررحت ..
خالد : زين زين خلاص باروح باروح
غلا : بس الله يخليك سوالف وعوار راس مابي ، اذا قالت شي سو روحك ماسمعت 
خالد : يسوون الي يبونه ، بس هاا ، عند ام فصول ، حدهمم Stoop يبا ، منطقه خطره 
غلا : هههههههه ،، لا جد خالد 
خالد : والله صج حلوه هذي ، تبين اشوفهم يضرونج واسكت ، لوو سمحتييي 
غلا : ههههههه انشالله انشالله ..
حطت غلا الكوب الي كانت تشرب منه على الطاوله وخذت مريم 
خالد : يـه ، وين رايحين !
غلا : لازم نكشخ انا ومريوومه 
مريم تسوي يبدها اوكي
خالد : لا والله ، يام كشه انشالله محد بيقرعج غيري
غلا : ههههههه ، خالد ماعليك امر سبحهمم 
خالد تغيرت ملامحه : هلا؟؟
غلا : س ب ح ه م !! 
خالد : منو انا؟ 
غلا : أي انت؟
خالد : اسبح هذيلا
غلا : عيالك ،، أي ،، انا مريم اخذ وقت معاها على ماتجهز
خالد : صج ،، انزين خذي فيصل و سعد ماياخذون وقت حليلهم بس دقيقه حق كل واحد 
غلا : صج ، عاد تدري عشان جذي انا عطيتك اياهم وخذت مريم ،، ابي راحتك حبيبيي
خالد : تكفيين غلا ، لاتسوين فيني جذي ، انا احبج ، ليش تجورين علي
غلا : ههههههههه " بجديه " ، يلا خالد سبحهم ، بنتأخر بعدين وبناخذ كلمتين حلوييين من خالتي
خالد : اسبحهمم ،، انشالله ..
فيصل و سعد مستانسيين لان يدرون ابوهم مو لهالسوالف ، يسبح ويلبس و هالاشيا .. 
خالد : يالله يالله ياعيالي ، يالله خل نخلص قبلهم ونحرهم يالله .. Ok!!
سعد و فيصل : اوكـــــي
سعد : انا قببل انزيين؟
فيصل يشهق : لاا ، اناا
سعد يكفخه على مخه : اناا انااا 
فيصل يصييح : لا انا
خالد يزعق عليهم : بس انت وياه امشوا جدامي ، راووني حمامكم حمام الهنا الملتعن ، وينه ؟
فيصل و سعد يظحكون ليش انه ابوهم عصب
خالد : يالتافهيين ، خلصووني
غلا تسمعه من حمام دارهم وهي تسبح مريم فيه لوول .. 
خلصت من السبوح وطلعتها لبستها وسوت لها شعرها وكشختها وخلتها تلعب بالدار وهي دخلت تتسبح وطلعت ولبست وتعدلت وراحت تشوفهم 
خالد كان مشمر ثوبه اللي غرق ماي و شامبو و صابون وكل شي 
خالد وهو فاقد اعصابه : هيييييي انت شوي شوي على شعرر اخوك قرعته الله يخلييك 
غلا : ههههههههههه ،، خالد ، ههههههه شمسووي !!
خالد يلف عليهم : اففين يالله والله ان تطنزتي ادخلج معاهم 
غلا : هههههههههه توك فسعد وفيصل يلعب ، خالد شفيك ههههه 
خالد : صج ومستانسه المدام ، اقول بره انتي وبنتج لا اغرقكم الحين ، لاني فكار عيالج ولا كار الطنازه ، لا اهدهم الحين واطلع
غلا : ههههههههههه ،، انشالله ، خلاص بسرعه خلصهم عفيه
خالد : زين ، زيين
قعد خالد شوي وبعدها خلصهم .. 
طلعوا من الحمام وهم ملتفين بفوطهم ميتين برد 
غلا تشهق : خاالد حرام عليك شمسوي فيهم
خالد : خلص الماي الحار ، مافي الا بارد 
غلا : خاالد ، شنو هاي بعد ، حرام عليك الجو بارد
خالد ياخذ ملابسه وهو يتحلطم وراح داره هو وغلا وتسبح 
غلا عصبت ماتوقعته جذي ، يقول مابي ماقدر ، مب يجمدهم 
لبستهم وخلتهم يدفون شوي على مايخلص خالد .. 
خالد : ها اشوف صافين لي صفه (( كانوا ينطرونه بالصاله )) تحبون اصوركم؟
غلا : صج خالد !! يلا تأخرنا ترا
خالد : يلاا تفضلوا ( طلعت غلا معاها مريم وبعدها سعد وبعده فيصل ) ، تفضل تاج راسيييي
ركبوا السياره رايحين للبيت العوود .. 
عمر كان بالصاله الفوقيه محد معاه ولا يدري بالعالم اللي تحت .. 
كان منسدح و حاط ريله على تكاية السوفا والكاب حاطه على عينه و يغني .. 


عمر : 

شوويه ان قلت انا كلي لك
شويه ان قلت اهواك .. 
لو تجمع حب العالم ..
احساس .. 
و 
شوق العالم .. 
وكلام الحب
و 
اغاني الحب
ماتساوي يــا ( عمر ) غــلااك 

يغير الاغنيه 

وان كان صورتك بحشاي محفوره
غصب علي انسى ضنا عيني وشقاي
ماعاد لي قلب تزود حموله 
كلها هموم وابرميها وراي
فمان الله أي بهالسهووله 
انا ترا برحل على كيفي وهواااي
افا راحت ليالينا بهالسهوله 

عمر طرى عليه شي ، وتم ملازم باله ، يبي يسويه ، يبي يروح بيتهم القبلي ويشوف كل مكان فيه ، مايدري ليش .. 
بس هو ظن ان فيه المستأجرين وبوسط تفكيره تذكر انه من بعد سالفة غلا مع خالد ولما قعدت فالبيت نسى يرجع المستأجرين و هالمهمه كلفها خالد لعمر اخوه وعمر نسى
عمر : ايووا ، احسن شيي .. 
ريما : شنو اللي احسن شي؟
عمر نط من مكانه : هاا؟ شتسوين انتي هنيييي!
ريما : معقوله! ماتدري يعني؟
عمر : شجايبج بيتنا؟
العنود : هذي ريما رفيجتييي 
عمر : وشووووو ،، بعدددي لاا عمَر بيتناااا
ريما : what you mean?
عمر : اللي اقصده يابنت الناس ، هذي دمرت بيت اخوي والحين انتي صرتي لزيمتها ، لا بالله حالنا اعتفس ، الله يستر شناويين عليه ، سمعوني ، ترا انا احذركم من أي شي تبون تسوونه ، واخوي خالد ، صدقووني ترا ان فكرتو فيه ، تراكم تجيسون الناار ، تلعبون بها .. فاااهمين !
العنود : عمررر ، مب جذي تقابل الضيوف اوكيه!
عمر : هذي مب ضيفه اعرفها انا و ..... خليني ساكت ... 
خلاهم ونزل .. 
العنود : من وين تعرفيينه؟
ريما : He is my lOve ،، اعرفه من الجامعه، كان معاي بامريكا
العنود : اااها ، اوكييي ، That’s good 
ريما بمكر : لييش ؟؟ 
العنود : ولاشي ، خلينا ننزل ابي اعرفج على غلا ..
ريما : Oh ، غلا ، هذي اللي يحبها عمر
العنود : اوش وطي صوتج لا يسمعج خالد
ريما : Yeaa , the sweet guy khalid
العنود : شيلي عينج عنه ها ..
ريما : هههههه اوكيي
ونزلوا لهم بس خالد و غلا ماقعدوا معاهم غلا سلمت وخالد كلش ولا حتى عاناهم بالحجي ، صار يعرف شلون يتصرف مع هالاشكال ، وسوالف المراهقات مب عليه .. 
قعد مع صاله صغيره شوي ، هو و غلا وخالاته ، وخواله .. 
ريما تصاصرها : بس شكله يموت عليها
العنود : اسكتيي ، هذا لو عليه يفرش الارض لها ذهب ، مادري شمسويه له ، بس صاجه خالتي ، هذي تتعامل بالسحر ، مسويه له عمل
ريما : I don’t think sooo
العنود : انتي اسكتي شعرفج
ريما سكتت وقعدت تشوف الموجودين 

عمر كان قاعد بالصاله اللي قاعدين فيها اليهال وقاعده معاه المها بنت خاله جاسم ، المها كانت على طول مع اليهال مع انها ام 16 سنه يعني مب فسن اليهال بس كانت تحب تقعد معاهم وتلاعبهم ، وعمر من الملل راح لهم وعجبته السالفه حييل ، انه يقعد يلاعب اليهال ويركض معاهم ويسوي اشيا ماتخطر على البال ، فيها كل برائة الاطفال .. 
عمر : لاا مب صاير حصاان ، انجلعوا .. 
فيصل بن خالد : والله اعلم ابويي صير حصااان
عمر : تخرعني باابوك يالله ، بره اللعببببه ، اطللللع، يلا يهال صفوا نلعب خشيشه يلا
صفوا اليهال كلهم وفيصل واقف ويده فحلجه يصيح وركض للصاله يدور امه 
فيصل وهو راسه فحظن امه يصيح 
غلا : شفيك فيصل؟
فيصل: عمييي ، يقولي اطلع ، مايلعبوني
غلا : هههههههه ، انزين خلاص تعال اوديك .. 
راحت معاه غلا و فيصل ماسك يدها وخاش ويهه فيها ودموعه على ويهه بس ساكت يعني وقت الصيحه خلص ههههه 
غلا خشته وراه وهي متروسه ظحك .. 
غلا بجديه : عمرر .. 
عمر وهو مفتشل بس هم يبي يظحك ، غلا وجايه تدافع عن ولدها ، وعند من ؟ عندي انا ههههههه
عمر : ياهلا والله ههههه ها جاايني الحين يالخايس
غلا : عمرر ، شعندك عليه 
عمر : يالله زيين يبي اركبه ، تبون يصيدني الدسك والسبه هذي
غلا : هههههه لا انشالله ، بس عمر يعنيي تكفى 
عمر : هههههههه لا افا عليج ، هذا ولد الغالين ، مب على ظهري احطه ، هنيي احطه على راسي ، بس يظل حمار
غلا : هههههه حمار حمار بس تكفى لاتصيحه 
عمر : ياويلي ، لاتدلعينه ، والله مب زين ، ان صاح اظربيه
غلا : بل شدعوى عاد ياعمر ، ياهل ، ماعليه هالمره عشان خالد لعبه عفيه
عمر : يالله تعال انت
فيصل يمشي اونه مستحي
عمر يجره : خلصنيييي
لعبهم عمر وطووول معاهم لدرجة انه تعشى معاهم بس طبعآ عشا اليهال يكون وقته قبل العشا الكبار << اهم شي 
بعد ماعشاهم لعبهم لعبة الالغاز وبعدها خلاهم وراح عنهم .. 
طلع من صالتهم مر على الصاله اللي متجمعين فيها كلهم ولمح غلا تضم مريم بنتها فوسط هيلة الناس .. 
مايدري ليش طاحت عينه عليها .. 
عمر وهو نازل رايح لسيارته بيطلع من البيت ومايدري ان خالد كان بنفس ممره .. 

عمر : 

ضمنــي على صدرك 
ضمني ضعف صبري
لا اتنفس انفاسك 
واحرقها في صدري .. 
كل نقطه في جسمــي 
تملكها يا عمــري .. 


خالد : من هالملعون اللي بيلمك
عمر تصرقع : خويلد انت من وين طلعت 
خالد : حاكين المصباح السحري تصدق
عمر : اهههههه اكيد ولدك الهيس
خالد : حدك عاد ها ، الا عيالي 
عمر : يييه ،، خففف عليناا
خالد : اوكييي اوكيي I'll try
عمر : شعنندددده 
خالد : اقول عمير ، هذي مب الي كانت وياك فالجامعه
عمر : تخسي ، هذي وياي ، هذي "" وحده "" كاانت في الجامعه ، ولاتذكروني ان ذكرتوها ،انا غير وهي غير ، لو سمحت ياخي
خالد: انزين يه .. 
خلاه خالد وراح للمجلس و عمر راح معاه بس قعد ماخذ عشر دقايق وطلع متملل ..
خالد بعد ماطلع عمر اخوه تم سرحان فعالم ثانـي و لما خلص من اللي يفكر فيه شاف ساعته لقاها 10 ونص ، طبعآ هالوقت يكون مو متأخر بالنسبه لليـمعه فبيتهم ، لكنـه زهـق وحس ان موده انقلب عليه وصار ماله خلق لأي شـي .. 
قام على حيله بياخذ غلا واليهال ويردون البيت ، بس لأنه هو مالـه خلـق .. 
سعود : وين يبا؟ وين ياخالد ؟ 
خالد : والله تعبان شوي يبا برجع البيت 
سعود : افا وهني مب بيتك ادخل ارتاح 
خالد : لا ماعليه يبا، انت تعرفني اذا نمت ماقوم ، ثقيله نومتي
سعود : خلاص على راحتك
خالد : يالله مع السلامه 
وسلم من بعيد على اللي قاعدين و طلع .. 
مشى خالد فالحوش عشان يدخل لداخل البيت ويقول لغلا انه يبي يرجع ولازم يردون معاه .. 
مشى ووصل عند الباب كان المكان مظلم والباب ماينفتح 
خالد : ولييين شكلهم اليهال لاعبيين عدل هنيي ، كله منك ياعمور 
العنود تلف من وراه وتجي تتسند على الباب وهي مرفعه حاجب 
العنود : آمرني !
خالد : شتبين ؟ 
العنود : مابي شي ، بس شكلك متوهق ، تبي تدخل؟
خالد : انتي آخر انسان افكر ألجئ له 
العنود : افا ، ليش كل هالكلام ،، ترا مهما صار ، احنا عيال خــاله 
خالد يتكلم بصوت واطي : لوبيدي هالنسب اقطعه ، جان ذابحه مب قاطعه بس
العنود : ارفعلي صوتك خلني اسممع 
غلا فداخل الصاله جاها اتصال وشكله من بره ،، تتكلم والصوت مب واظح طلعت تتكلم بره .
غلا : الوووو ؟؟ 
الخط الثاني : ------ 
غلا : الو؟
وسكرر عنهاا

استغربت غلا هي ماتتكلم وايد فهالموبايل و هالرقم مب رقم وحده من رفيجاتها ، واصلآ ماعندها رفيجات بهالمنطقه؟
سكرته وجات بتدخل ، سمعت صوت خالد .. رجعت تبي تشوفه وينه مالقـت حد 
غلا ( افف الظاهر انا استخفيـت ، ههه كل هاي من حبي لـه ) ، رفعت عينها لما حست انها دعمت فجسم حد

خالد : هااا حاااسبيي ، تتعور غلا بعديين
غلا استحت لان عمتها كانت فنفس الممر 
خالد يلف يوم ظربه خالد ولد عمته على ريله
خالد : يالملعون
تغريد : اسكت اسكت ، شكبرك بتتهاوش لك مع ياهل ..
خالد : والله انا لين الحين شاب
تغريد : افففف منك ياخالد ، الله يعينج على مابلاج يابنت اخوي
غلا وهي تمسك يد خالد وماتدري شلون جاتها الشجاعه : هذي نعمه عمتي مب بلوه
خالد يرفع حواجبه يوم طلعت عمته : شعندج اليوم؟
غلا : هههه والله ماعندي شي
خالد : عليي انا !
غلا : هههههه شبيكون عندي ، لاتطالعني جذي (تلف وجهه) شيل عينك
خالد يرجع راسه بقوه : بكيفج هو؟
غلا : خالد
خالد : ههههههه ، انزين يلا
غلا تطالعه باستغراب : لشنو يلا؟
خالد : نرجع البيت
غلا : انشالله ، بس مو جنه من وهل؟
خالد رجع انعفس مزاجه : يلا غلا فالسياره اقولج ، خلصوني
غلا : انشالله بس دقايق .. 
راحت غلا بسرعه لبست عباتها وخذت مريم ، دورت فيصل و سعد مالقتهم .. 
راحت للسياره وهي شايله مريم .. وشافتهم فالسياره .. 
ركبت غلا وهي ساكته ولا قالت له شي ولا ناقشته فالموضوع 
طول الطريق وهم ساكتيين 
فيصل : يبا
خالد : هابابا؟
فيصل : ابي الدكاان
خالد بقق عينه . ولف على غلا لقاها كلش مب معاه 
خالد : ضروري؟
غلا : مره ثانيه فيصل ، كل شي فالبيت 
فيصل : انزيـن
خالد استغرب غلا مستحيل تقول لا لعيالها اذا يبون شـي .. كان يبي يسألها ليش؟ بس قال مب ضروري 
وصلوا للبيت ونزل خالد وفتح الباب لعياله ونزلوا ، شال مريم وسكر الباب .. 
دخلت غلا البيت وركبت هي و سعد .. 
فيصل قعد فالصاله وشغل التلفزيون خالد دخل وهو شايل مريم وقفل باب البيت وشاف فيصل .. 
خالد : يلا يلا الساعه 10 طفه 
فيصل : يباااا، بس شوي
خالد يزعق عليه : طفه اقوولك
فيصل تخرع وصاح ركض لامه وهو يصييح ، غلا تنرفزت مب ناقصه صياحه
غلا : شفيك فيصل؟
فيصل يصيح ومايرد عليها ودرت ان خالد مهاوشه .. 
غلا : ماعليه حبيبي ، يلا قوم معاي .. 
سبحتهم ونومتهم .. 
لبسوا بجامااتهم ونامو ، ردت غلا باب دارهم وكانت مريم نايمه بسريرها .. غطتها غلا و دخل خالد .. 
قعد على الكرسي وقط غترته ، غلا كانت تفصخ شغابتها وتشوفه من المنظره 
غلا ( شكله ماله مزاج لأي شـي ، الله يستر بتهب علينا عاصفه اليوم ) 
غلا راحت تبدل ملابسها وهو لين الحين على قعدته لايتكلم ولا حتى يحرك نظره .. 
كانت تشوفه من ورا الحاجز اللي تبدل من وراه ، خالد صب له كاس من الماي اللي حاطينه على الطاوله .. 
خذ تفاحه وقرمها .. 
غلا ( انا احسن لي اروح اقعد معاه قبل لايثور ) 
غلا راحت وحطت يدها على جتوفه وقعدت حذاه 
خالد طالعها ورد على ماكان عليه ، صمٌ بكمٌ لول
غلا : شفيك حبيبي؟؟
خالد : مافيني شي
غلا : لا فيك ، الا اذا ماتبي تقولي ..!
خالد: والله مافيني شـي غلا 
غلا : على راحتك 
قامت غلا وهي تسحب يدها من على جتوفه بشوي شوي ، وخالد ياكل اظافره مايحب غلا تزعل 
لكنه ماله مزاج 
خالد مسكها من يدها ولفت غلا 
خالد : غـلا!
غلا : عيون غلا انت 
خالد : آسف ، اليوم مزاجي متعكـر
غلا : ولايهمك ، نام انت الحين وارتاح وماعليك من شي
خالد كان يسمع كلامها ويحسه كأنه هذا اللي يبي يسمعه عشان يرتاح ، يطالعها وهي تكلمه والابتسامه تتغلغل في كلامها معاه ، يرتاااح لما يشوفها حييل، وبس يشوف وجه العنود مايتحمل عينه تنفتح عشان يشوفها .. 
قامت عنه غلا ولما ردت لقته نايم بملابسه ..

----------


## دمعة الروح

.* بعـد اسبوعيـن *. 

يوم الاربعا غلا كانت قاعده فالبيت وبيدها مجله ، دخل خالد البيت وهو مستاانس ، غلا قابلته بعد بظحكه حلوه

غلا : هلاا واللـه 
خالد : قبل لا أسلم ، عندي لج مفاااجأه ، انما إيييه
غلا : ههههه شنو؟؟؟؟ قول
خالد : ههههه مافي لازم تدفعين مقدم 
غلا عرفت شيبي بس سوت روحها مافهمت : ههه ماعندي كااش الحين شسوي؟
خالد : خلاص خلي المفاجأه لين يصير الكاش عندج ...
غلا : لاا خالد
خالد : مب ماعندج كااش
غلا تبوس خده ورجعت طالعت الارض
خالد : ايواا جذي تعجبيني
غلا : هههههههه ، يلا شالمفاجأه؟؟
خالد : والله يعني هي مب وايد حلوه ، بس تغيير ، والعيال او مره بيروحونها
غلا : وين؟
خالد : الشاليهات
غلا وقفت : لا خالد
خالد : ليش غلا؟؟؟ يلا تكفين حبيبتي كلهم بيروحون
غلا : مابي خالد
خالد : لا بتروحين غلا ، مو عشان اللي صار تحرمين نفسج من الوناسه .. 
غلا : مب ضروري وناستي هنااك ، هني وناستي انا 
خالد : غلا ، باجر بنروح الشاليهات انا وانتي واليهال
وطلع لداره
غلا قعدت على كرسي الصاله وهي منقهره و جاها سعد يكلمها وماتدري شيقول خلته ودخلت للصاله وقفلت على روحها الباب .. 
حطت راسها فكفينها وهي تتذكر يوم كانوا فالزرع ، كانت تنتظر عمها سعد ، وقالوا لها انه توفى وهي تنتظره ،، صاحت من كل قلبها ، تبي تقول لخالد انها ماتبي تروح معاه لكن هو شايل من باله فكرة انها تعارضه ،، تخاف اللي صار لعمها يصير لحد منهم ، وهي ماتبي تخسر ولا واحد منهم ، هم اهلها اللي بقوا لها .. لو فقدتهم ، من بيبقى لها؟؟؟؟؟

خالد يطق الباب بضربات متتاليه نرفزت غلا .. 
غلا فتحت الباب لانها تدري انه هو ..
فتحته بكل هدوء وهي واقفه ورا الباب
خالد : انا بروح اشتري الناقص ، ممكن تجين معاي؟
غلا : ماعليه خالد انا تعبانه شوي ..
خالد : شفييج؟
غلا : لا ولاشي راسي يعورني بس
خالد : اها ، عيل باخذ فيصل معاي
غلا : اوكي .. الله معاكم
وسكرت الباب 
خالد تنرفز وكان يبي يرفس الباب بس مسك اعصابه لانها مب حلوه هالحركه يسويها ، ولمن غـلا؟؟؟ ،، خالد صار اذا يعصب مايقدر يتحكم فاعصابه كلش ..

لما وصلوا للشاليهات عمر كان جنه واصل من قبلهم بوايد وقاعد بروحه .. 
غلا اول وحده دخلت ومن بعدها باقي البنات وغاده وعمتها وخالات خالد .. 
عمر يوم شافها وقف 
عمر : هلا والله ..
غلا : اهلييين
عمر كره ان يكون فلقاهم من بعد فتره طويله حد معاها ، اففففف (( مب وقتكممممممم )) 
لمته خالته بقو وفقصت عيونه .. وغلا تطالعهم وتظحك 
خالاته كانوا يموتون عليه و وحده ورا الثانيه تلمممه ،، لما خلص ورجع نظره على مكان ماغلا واقفه مالقاها .. 
غلا راحت للشاليه اللي بيتمون فيه النسوان وخذت عيالها
رجع بعد بيشوف خالاته لقى المكان انترس كله عيال خالاته وخواله ،، وخالد اخوه بعد ,,, 
عمر يطالعهم ويتأمل فكل واحد وهو يتكلم ويسولف مع الثاني وطريقته شلون يعد عليه سالفته
تمللل مايحب هالأجواء ، اول مره لما يلتقوون 
خالد راح من وراه و مسك يده وجتفه من وراه جنه بيتهاوش معاه
عمر : هيي هييي شفيك
خالد : ها هاا شعندك
عمر : خالد هدني تكفى
خالد : قول مافيك حييل ، يالشاايب
عمر : خلاص انت قلتها
خالد هده : من متى انت هني؟
عمر : من امس
خالد : شجابك؟
عمر : جذي
خالد : لا والله صج انك اناني
عمر ظحك له ولبس نظارته الشمسيه وفتح الباب وطلع للبحر يتمشى بروحه
خالد : فهالشموس يالرومممنسي
عمر لف عليه ونزل نظارته غمز له ورجع لبسها
خالد سكت وتذكر دفتره واشعااره .. 

كلهم راحوا يرتاحون و عمر تم بروحه ،، وبعد المغرب كلهم تجمعوا فشاليه الحريم .. 
المها كانت قاعده على اللاب توب جنها تبي تخلص شـي ،، نادتها امهـا و هدت الي فيدها .. 
عمر كان طالع من المطبخ تفاجىء لما شاف اللاب توب ، قرى اللي مكتوب .. 



عندما يحكي القمر..

عندما يحكي القمر (عمر)
تتزين السماء بنجوم فضية 
وتنصت لكلامه في تلك الليلة الماسية 
ويسكن الليل وتسمع همس وردة جورية 
تخبر عصفورة برية 
اسمعي 
اعشقي 
ارقصي 
فتلك ليلة 
يحكي فيها القمر)عمر) 
أعشق هذا أم سحر ؟؟؟
أم أنها لحظة تقطر بتلات زهر ؟؟
أم جواهر تلمع في قلب السماء ؟؟؟
زمرد؟ 
ياقوت ؟
ماس ؟
أم حجر القمر يضيء كما لوكان 
عين عاشق مشتاق 
وأنا وأنت بين جنبات الكون
وفي أحضان نسيم الليل 
وجناحي طير 
ندور في فلك قصة ملكية 
تروى فقط عندما 
عندما يحكي القمر
عندما يحكي معشووقي ,,,, (عمـر)



عمر (( هااه؟ منو ؟ انا؟ )) 

المها بصدمه : عمر؟؟ شتسوي هني؟؟
عمر : هاه؟
المها : شفيك؟ واقف هني؟
عمر : لا ولاشي 
ومشى عمر
المها ( ويييي لايكون قرى لايكون قرى )
طالعت الشاشه وكانت البيج مفتوحه على اللي كانت تكتبه
المها قعدت وهي ميييته فشيله 
(( انا هبله ليش ماسكره ، افففف هبله والله هبله ، بتم على طول هبله ، الحين شبيقول ، ياهل وتحبني ، اف فشله ))

خالد : ماتبين تنزلين
غلا : ههههه لا خالد اخاف هالحزه مابي بعدين انا ماحب البحر
خالد : تكفين ، أي قرش خبل بيجي هني ، مظيع عمره !!
غلا : هههههههه شتقصدد يعنيي
خالد : ولاشي ، زقايري وين؟
غلا بظحكه : قطيييتهم
خالد : لا والله؟
غلا : يس ، أي والله
خالد : غلاااااااا ، اففف ، صج صج طايحه فخاطري الحين زقاره ، شهالحركه غلا، تبين اخليج تروحين الدوحه مشي تجيبين لي زقاير؟؟
غلا قامت وجنها بتروح .. 
خالد عوره قلبه : وين بتروحين؟ غلا .... اف
نزل راسه
غلا : بروح اجيبهم لك 
خالد : غلا يعني ماتعرفيني لما اعصب
غلا مشت عنه
خالد مسك يدها ..
خالد : غلا خلج وياي ، مابيج تروحين لهم ، انا جيت هني عشان نصفي كل شي
غلا تهد يدها من يده وتمشي عنه .. 
خالد (( اففييينن)) 
راحت عنه غلا وقعدت ورا الشاليه ,, 
كانت قاعده معاه بعيييد بروحهم ، ونست شيلتها داخل الشاليـه 
كانت لابسه برمودا جينز وتيشيرت احمر مع الجاكيت ماله .. 
(( الحين لو رحت داخل المكان كله ريايل ، وين اروح ، مب راده له ، لين يعرف ان اللي سواه غلط مب كل مره يزعق علي جني ياهل ))


خالد كان يدورها ومالقاها .. 
نط له فيصل وناشبه نساه سالفة غلا من كثر حنته .. 
تغريد : سعد حبيبي روح ناد خالد وتعالوا الحين بنحط العشا
سعد : اوكيييي
خالد : عمتي وين غلا؟
تغريد : والله مادري حبيبي ، مب كانت وياك
خالد : ها أي ..
تغريد : وينها عيل
خالد : ايي تذكرت قالت لي ,, 
وراح عنهااا خالد ..
خالد( اففف وين راحت ذي بعد ) .. 
غلا كانت مبعده بعيد وواصله لآخر الشاليهات تتمشى بروحها وهي ناسيه كــــــــل شــــي وراااها
خالد ، سعد ، مريم ، فيصل ، الناس اللي داخل تنتظرها .. 
فاله شعرها وتمشي حافيه على رمل البحر الناااعم .. 
ماتبي تفكر بأي شي يظايقها ، تبي تفكر بكل شي حلو مرت فيه وبكل لحظه حلوه عااشتها ..
قعدت على الارض ومسحت على الرمل بيدها وقعدت تناظر السمـا و عتمة هالليل .. 
النجوم تلمع فالسما فووق كأنها الماس منثور على قطعه سـودا ، والقمر منور على المكان كلــه .. 
قعدت تفكر شلون هي فكرت ان خالد خانها؟؟
(( انا لما شفته طالع والعنود كانت تظحك ، كل الشكوك طاحت فراسـي ، بس حمدلله كل شي طلع عكس اللي توقعته ، بس خالد تغير عن قبل ، بس من شنو؟ بعدين ليش صار يصارخ ويهاوش؟؟ حتى اليهال يصرخ عليهم؟ 
اكييد فيه شي ، واذا فيه شي ليش مايعلمنييي ؟
خالد؟؟
فيه شي؟؟



خالد : بـــــــخخ ، شتسوين هنييي
غلا اللي طارت من مكانها متصرووعه 
غلا : خاالد يالباايخ زين ، اففففف والله صبيت قلبي
غلا قعدت وهي ترقل من الخرعه ،، المكان كله كان ساكن حواليها ، حتى موج البحر اللي تكرهه ، كان على مسمعها مثل تغريدة الطيـر ، والحين خاالد نقزها من أحلى جو يمكن تعيشه وسط هالحياه اللي هي فيها ، بصفاء وراحة بال
خالد وهو منترس ظحك : شكنتي تسوين ها؟ 
غلا : مابي اقول ، خالد ليش جذي تسوي ، والله خرعتني
خالد : ليش بالله ، وايد كريه عشان اخرع لهدرجه
غلا وقفت ومشت عنه
خالد : بعد بتشرد ، هذي اللي تبي اقطها فالبحر بهالليييل
غلا لفت عليه ولقته يركض يبي يقطها ،، ماشافت عمرها الا وهي تركض عنه 
غلا تعبت من الركض وحست بطنها رد يعورها والكلى بتطيح من مكانها ، وقفت ولفت عليه
غلا : خلاص خالد
خالد : هاا ، اشوفكم كلكم شيبتوا وانا اللي بقيت كما الجبال الراسيه
غلا : هههههه .. 
غلا مشت عنه وتحاول تخش يدها وهي حاطتها على بطنهاا من كثر العوار
خالد : شحلوو طولك من تمشى وانا اراك
غلا تحطمت تدري انها قصيره وماتحب حد يعلق على طولها ، لفت عليه وهي متخصره له وتظحك
غلا : لا والله
خالد يقلدها : لا والله
غلا تخش ويهها بيدها : خالد ، لاتعلق لوسمحت
خالد : هههههه انشالله بحااول 
غلا : يالله خاالد


اليوم الثانــي .. 

الجو برد شوي .. 

غلا : زين جذي ، جايبينا الشاليهات فهالبرد ، من اللي مقترح هالفكره بعرف انا
خالد يبلع ريجه 
تغريد : ررريلج
غلا تطالعه : انت.؟؟
خالد : هههههه خوش فكره صصصح
غلا : افف من قلب

طلعت غلا تدخل فيصل وسعد لداخل البيت .. 
وخالد لحقها .. 
خالد : تكفين غلا بتزعلين بعد
غلا تطالعه بتعجب: مازعلت؟
خالد : اشووى عبالي زعلتي عشان فالبحر انتي وعيالج
غلا : لا والله
خالد : يالله زين جذي نظلت عمري
غلا : يلا سعدد 
دخلتهم غلا ورجعت لخالد .. 
قعدت على الكرسي وطالعت خالد وهي تطلع ريلها من النعال وانتوا بكرامه .. خخخ 
كان لابس هاي نك اسود وجينز ورافع الهاي نك من البرد على خشمه
غلا : هههههههه ليش مسوي جذي
خالد : برررد
غلا : محد قالك تقترح هالاقتراح
خالد : ييييه الله والبرد 
غلا : اشوووفك مو بردان كلششش
خالد : ييييه تتحديني يعني
غلا تظحك : ماتحداك انا ، انا اقولك الصج 
خالد : الصصصج ، اوريج الصج 
قط خالد الهاي نك ورفع الجينز ودخل البحر ، والجوو باارد
غلا : خالد اطلع ، جنيت انت؟ اطلع تبي تمررض!!
خالد : هذاا الصصج
غلا : انزين خلاص عرفت الصج اطلع بسس
خالد طلع ولبس ملابسه 
غلا قعدت تنفض له الرمل اللي تعلق بالهاي نك .. 
عمر اللي كان جاي من آخر الشاليه ، كان على البطبطه مع عيال خالته .. 
شافهم وهو توه واصل عند البيوت .. 
يشوف غلا وهي مع خالد ، اول مره يشوف شعرها . . 
كانت غيــــــــر ،، انخش عشان لحد يشوفه .. 
قعد يطالعهم ، خالد يقول لغلا كلام حلو وهي تضحك وتضربه على خفييف على جتفه 
عمر ( لو انا الحين مكانك ياخالد!! الله شنو بتكون هالدنيا جنه لي ،، انت اسعد انسان فهالدنياا ) 
ماصدق اللي يشوفه ، خالد شال غلا !!!!
ماوعى للي قاعد يسووويه و صار يركض على طول المكان وهو يعدي البيوت وكل الاماكن لين وصل لنفس المكان اللي انخشت فيه غلا عن خالد وصل لييين مدخل الشاليه .. 

قعد على الارض وانخش وسط الاغراض المحطوطه ، وقعد يصيح من حرقه فقلبه .. 
كل العالم متهنيه الا انا .. 
كرهت الدنيا واللي عايشين فالدنيا عشاانج وانتي اسعد انسانه فهالدنياا
انا الغلط مني اني حبيت وتميت وافي لآخر دررجه ... 

مشت غلا مع خالد ووصلوا لعند مكان كأنه اسطبل للحصن
غلا : في حصن هني؟
خالد : ماظن لان ابوي شال كل شي هني ونقله للزرع .. 
غلا تذكرت عمها سعد : اها
خالد فتحه وشاف .. 
غلا مشت شوي ولفت لقت خالد وطالع على حصان اسود
غلا شهقت .. 
خالد : هههههه خرعج .. 
خالد نزل من عليه ويعطيها اياه 
غلا : لالالا 
خالد : هههههه ماراح يعظج ، تعالي انا بشيلج غلا
غلا : لا خالد مابي والله مابي 
خالد : امشي يالله
غلا : مابي خالد واللي يخليك خلاص برجع 
خالد : موبكيفج 
غلا : تكفى
خالد : صدقيني برجعج بس اركبي
غلا : مابي خالد غصب؟
خالد : تقدرين تقولين
غلا : الله يخليك
خالد : عشان خاطري يلا ، يلا حبيبتي بتركبين صح !
غلا : اافف الله يسامحك ياخالد
غلا ركبت شوي شوي وماقدرت اول ماقعدت
غلا : مابي بنزل خالد 
خالد : ههههه بس ؟
غلا : خالد
غلا كانت شوي وبتصيح
خالد : هههههههه تعالي انزين
غلا انزلت منه وخالد شالها .. 
غلا تمشى عنه بسرعه وهي تتحلطم عليه ، ودخلت لداخل الشاليه .. 
خالد قعد على الكرسي وهو يفكر فيها .. 
(( والله بنتي مو مرتي ، صغييره حييل ، بس احبهاا))

----------


## دمعة الروح

بعد مارجعوا من الشاليهات .. ومرت الأيام .. 

بعـز الشتـا البـارد ،، عمـر كان قاعد فداره يكمل رسمتـه و دخل عليـه خالـد .. 

خالد: ها عمير ،، بروحك ، شتسوي؟؟
عمر بسرعه يبي يخش الرسمه : هلا هلا خالد ، والله قاعد لاشغل ولامشغله .. 
خالد : ليش ليش تشيلها خلني اشوفها .. 
عمر : ههههه ، لالا خرابيط مب حلوه ، براويك غيرها 
خالد : لالا بشوفها هاتها 
خالد يمسكها ورفعها يطالعها : امممم ، لاحلوه ، من هذي؟
عمر : مادري ، رسمـه من بالـي
خالد : ااها .. 
خلى الرسمه خالد وابتسم له : مع السـلامه . 
عمر يناديه : خالد ،، خااالد
خالد طلع منه معصب و عمر ماعرف شيسوي خلاص أكيد راح يمشكلهـا بسبتي .. 
خالد كان يمشي بسرعه حتى ان امه كانت تسأله ليش طلع بسرعه وماقعد ،، مارد عليـها .. 
لطيفه دخلت على ولدها عمر 
لطيفه : شصاير؟ شقلت لاخوك؟
عمر : والله ماقلت شي يمـه ، هو مادري شفيه ، طلع معصب ، ماسويت له شي والله ماسويت
لطيفه : ياحظي على ولدي ، لايصير فيه شي ، روح الحقه عمور ، شوف شفيه
عمر : انشالله
وراح يركض ورا اخوه .. فتح الباب لقاه توه بيطلع .. عمر اعترض له ووقف له عند السياره .. 
خالد : شصاير؟
عمر : شفيك علينا؟ امي تسأل عنك ، انزل تبيك
خالد : مافيني شي ، بس غلا متصله تبيني ضروري
عمر : الله هذا وانا وياك صار جذي ، عيل لوبروحك شبيصير
خالد : يلا عمر خلني اطلع
عمر : خالد انا ماني ياهل فهمني شفيك ياخي
خالد : وليين ، بتتمشكل انت ، خلني اطلع 
عمر وخر عن السياره وخلى اخوه يطلع من البيت .. 
وصل لبيته وغلا كانت قاعده بالصاله مع مريم الصغيره وسعد و فيصل يلعبون وهي تشوف التلفزيون .. 
اول ماوصل خالد طفته ووقفت له 
غلا : هلا حبيبـي .. ماطولت !
خالد مسكها جنه بيظربها من جتوفها 
غلا : شفيك خالد؟ شصاير؟
خالد انربط لسانه ( شقول لها؟ اقول لها انا اشك فيج ؟ ومع اخوي؟ ) 
غلا : شفيك خالد ، شصاير؟ ليش معصب ، تكلمم
خالد يهد يده منه ويمشي عنها 
غلا عيونها امتلت بدموعها : خالد ردي علي شفييك
خالد : سكتيي عني غلااااا خلاص لحد يكلمنييي
غلا : زين بس قولي شفيك؟
خالد : اوووووووه 
وطلع لداره .. 
قعدت غلا على الكرسي و تحس العوار الي خف عنها هالاسابيع القليله رد عليها بألم مضاعف .. 
فيصل : شفيـج يما؟ ليش ابوي يصرخ؟
غلا : مافيه شي حبيبي ، تعبان ، يبي ينام
فيصل : انا اروح له؟معليه؟
غلا نقزت له : لاا ، لا تحمل ولاحد منكم يروح له ، خلوه بروحه 
فيصل يطالع سعد اخوه وقعدوا يكملون لعبهم .. 
غلا قعدت تبي تفكر شصار فخالد لما راح؟ كان مزاجه حلو واحلى من الحلو .. 
قبل لايطلع خالد غلا كانت نازله على الدرج وهي شايله مريم .. 
وخالد نازل وراهم وهو كاشـخ .. 
خالد : ها ، شبتسوون زلزال حلاوه؟
غلا : هههههههههه ، شمعنى يعني؟
خالد يشيل مريم : والله دام هالحلوه مع امها ، الله يستر 
غلا : ههههههههههه ، صج عاد 
خالد : والله صـج ، اقول غلا اذا السكر زدتي عليه سكر ولا شي حلو شيصير؟
غلا تفكر : اممم يصير حلوو
خالد : لا يا بابا ، يصير سكر زياده
غلا : ههههههههههههههه صـح ، شلون راحت عن بالي
خالد : وهاي اللي يصير مع هالبنت وامها
مريم بدون وعي تكفخ وجه خالد
خالد : آه يالخايسه ، تظربين ابوج، أي مب وجه دلع ، يلا روحي لامج وخري
غلا تشيل مريم منه وهي تظحك على خالد ، يجنن والله يجنننن 
خالد: انزين حياتي ، انا رايح الحين ، تبون شي 
غلا : ابي سلامتك حبيبي ، بس ها لاتتأخر
خالد يحب راسها : وانا اقدر؟
غلا تظحك له وخالد فرص خد مريم وراح .. 
مريم صاحت وغلا تنرفزت : خاااااااالد 
خالد وهو طالع : مع السلاااااااامه ..
وعلى الحقيقه اللي هي الحين شاغله كل تفكيرها ، بعد مريم ردت تصيـح .. 
غلا شالتها وطلعت للدار عشان صار وقت نومتـها .. 
غلا فتحت باب الدار بس خالد ماحس كان لابس بجامه وعليها روب اسود للشتا وقاعد فالبلكونه يدخن .. 
غلا أكيد ظاق خلها لما شافته رد يدخن ، أكيد فيه شـي .. 
غلا بدلت لمريم و خففت من ضي النور وقعدت على الكرسي تنومها .. 
خالد لف وشافهم . ورد يطالع اللي كان سرحـان فيـه .. 
غلا تهز الكرسي وهي تناظر مريم اللي بحظنها ، ومريم تقاوم جفونها تبي تقعد تطالع امها مثل كل اليهال ،، بس النوم غلبـها و سدل جفونها ونـامت .. 
حطتها غلا فسريرها الجديد اللي شراه لها خالد وحطوه قريب من سريرهم .. وراحت هي تبدل عشان تبي تنام بعد .. 
دام خالد مطنشها ولا معبر وجودها شتسوي .. المهم .. 
غلا دخلت وبدلت ملابسها ولبست لها شي دافـي لانها كانت متجمده لان خالد فاتح البلكونه بعد .. 
قعدت غلا على السوفا وهي لابسه بجامه ودلاغ لوول ، رافعه ريلها وضامتهم قريب لها ، وتفكر .. 
ثنينهم فنفس الدار لكن كل واحد منهم فعـالم ثـــــــــــــاني .. 
غلا كلت شوي من الفروت اللي على الطاوله وتحسفت لانه كان باااارد حييل ، غلا خلاص بتروح تكلمه مب حاله جذي .. 
غلا وقفت قريب من كرسيه .. 
غلا : شفيك خالد؟
خالد:محتاجج غـلا
غلا: وانا عندك 
خالد : انتي بعيد عنـي
غلا : انا بعيـنك
خالد : انتي دنيتي لكن انا دورتج مالقيتج ، وين كنتي؟.
غلا سكتت وماردت ..
خالد : تحبيـنه؟
غلا استغربت : من؟
خالد : اخوي عمر .. 
غلا : انت شتقول؟ شهالكلام خالد؟
خالد : هذا سؤال يبي له جواب ، وغلااتي جاوبيني
غلا : انا نسيـته 
خالد :اللي حب ماينسى حبيبه ، ولا انا غلطان
غلا : خالد شتبيني اقولك عشان ترتاح؟ انا ماحبه ، انا احبك انت ، مستحيل افكر بغيرك وانت ريلي ، انت مو واثق فيني؟ اذا شاك فيني قولي ، صارحني .. 
خالد : غلا بمووووت صدقيييني ، اخوي يحبـج فهميييييني ، ياناس فهموني ، اخوي يحب مرتي ، وانا ادري ، شسوي وين اروح ؟ انتي قولي لي انتي ردي علي ، مب انتي اقرب الناس لي؟ فهميني شسوي 
غلا بدت تصيح وهي تكلمه : ياخالد انت ماعليك منه انت تعرف عن هالسالفه وانت لاتهتم له ، انا ماحبه صدقني ونسيته ومستحيل ارجع افكر فيه ، وان فكرت ، صدقني كل شي بيني وبينه مايتعدى مشاعر الأخوه ، صدقني
خالد : ياخوفي ياغـلا من اللي يصير ، مو الاخوه اللي بيني وبينج انقلبت لعشـق ، وعمر اخوي قلبه يدق .. 
غلا: خالد؟ انت واعي للي تقوله؟؟؟ 
خالد : لا غـلا ، لاا ، صدقيني ماعرف شقاعد اقول ، انا جنيت وناوي اموت ، آآخ ياغلا ، ماتدرين شكثر اغار عليج ، هذي مشكلتي الكبيره ومالها أي حل ، عمري ماحبيت ويوم حبيت ، حبيتج انتي وبجنون ، عقلي راح ، كل شي مني راح ، وصرت رهينج ، تكفين قولي ، شسوي بحالتي؟
غلا ماعرفت شتقول لخالد ، كلامه كبير وايد عليها ،، لمته بقو وتمت تصييح 
خالد ماعرف شيسوي لهالطفله اللي يحسها كل حياته ، يحس ساعات مايقدر يوصل لها كل اللي فقلبه يخاف يجرحها .. 

بعدها بأسبوع الجروح بينهم كانت شوي شوي تلتأم بس بصعوبـه .. 
كانوا متجمعين فعطلة نهاية الاسبوع كعادتهم ، وعمر خلاص صار فيه طبـع أو نقدر نقول شي يشده للعب مع اليهـال .. 
عمر قال للمها انه رسام ويعرف يعزف على عدة اشيا وتفاجىء لما لقاها تعرف كل شي عنه ، بالأصح كل التفاصيل الدقيقه عن حياتـه وكل خطوه خطاها فعمره .. وهو مايعرف ولاشي عنها ، غير انها المهـا .. 
لووول ، أحرجها بكم سؤال .. 

عمر : بس اانا اللي قريته كان مكتوب فيه عمر ؟ اخاف انا!
المها : ها لالالا ، انا كنت ناقلته من موضوع حاطينه على السايت ، عجبني الشعر حتى انا مانتبهت ان فيه اسم عمر .. 
عمر : اهـا .. 
المها : بس انا اكتب 
عمر : اها حلو ، انا بعد بس موحترف ، يعني خرابيط تقدرين تسمينها
المها : هههههههههههه 

( هذا اللي صار بينهم قبل هاليوم ) 

عمر دخل على اليهال اللي من فتح الباب ركضوا له يلمونه ويسلمون يبلفيت لوول .. 

عمر : ها شكتبتي لنا هالأسبوع 
المها استحت جنه يتبع اخبارها : ماكو شي جديد ، انت شرسمت 
عمر : انا رسمت لوحه بس خشيتها 
المها : ليش؟
عمر : ماكملتها
المها : مايصير اشوفها؟
عمر : لما اخلصها انتي اول وحده تشوفها
المها : اوكـي
عمر : زين ماقلتي لي ، شآخر كتاباتج؟
المها: هههه ، لحظه .. 
راحت المها وطلعت من شنطتها الدفتر الصغير .. 
عمر : هذيج المره لاب توب هالمره دفتر باجر شنو؟
المها : ههههههههه مادري؟
عمر : تلفزيون شكله 
المها : هههههههههههههه
عمر حس انه قاعد يملق عليها وايد فسكت وقعد يقرا .. 


لم اكن اعلم ان الحب يأتي مع اللحان ... 

عندنا تعزف تلك الاحان المليئة بالرومانسية والحنان .. 

يستمع اليها العشاق ويميزون احبائهم .. وتتحرك مشاعرهم .. 

الحب مفعم بالحيويئة .. 

فانة دواء كل انسان ... 

دواء ينسي المهموم همومة وغمومه ويبدي يفكر في حبيبه فقط لا غيره ... 

هذا المسمى بالحب الحقيقي .. 

احلى ماتره العين اثنين من الناس بينهم عشق جنون وحب حنون .. 



وليس الحب كـ الرسمة على الجدار قلب ويمر بيها اسهام .. 

وحروف المحبين على تلك السهاام .. 

لكن ... السهم فعلا ً يمر بداخل قلب شخص انسان فعلا ً حبيته .. 

فيبدى بتألم تألم المحبين ويبدى بشعوور العاشقين .. 

فيطلب من اول فتاة تراه عياناه مناسبة لها يدها لتكون عاشقتها .. 

فيصيبها بذالك السهم سهم الحب فتحس بكل المعانة الذي عان منها ذالك العاشق .. 

فالعشق قصة والحب قصة .. 

وفي النهاية الحب و العشق يجتمعا في قلب واحد لكنه مقسوم لجزئين .. 

جزؤ ينعش دم العاشق وجزء اخر ينعش دم العاشقة .. 

فهنا السؤال ؟؟ 
هل انت عااشق مثل هؤلاء الناس ؟؟


عمر بعد هالكلام الطويل اللي كان مكتوب على عدة صفحات ، سكر دفترها ، وهو متأكد بأن من غير مايقصد خلى المها تحبـه .. 
ابتسم لها وهو قايم..
المها : ليش ؟
عمر : وايد حلو كلامج
المها وهي تبتسم : صج؟ مافيه شي يبي له تعديل
عمر : يمكن لو نشيل الللحان ، تطلع أحلى
المها ابتسمت له بدون تعليق .. وهو طلع عنها .. وكل اللي معاه فحيـره .. 
المها فلت صفحات دفترها وهي ماتعرف شصاير؟ 
قعدت شوي مع اليهال لاعبتهم من غير خاطر وطلعت عنهم بتروح تاكل لها شي
انصدمت بالمنظر اللي شافته .. 
خالد كان متوسط غلا و عمر وجنهم عشاق فاصل بينهم حاجز .. 
( اذا المها تشوفهم جذي؟ الناس شلون؟ ) 
المهم .. 
تمت تناظرهم لين ماانتبه لها عمر .. 
طالعها ومستغرب ليش تطالعهم ، المها ركضت وطلعت بره البيت .. تركض تبي تدور حد يوقفها عن الركض ، مالقت غير الحديقه انخشت فيها وهي تصيح ، ماتدري ليش؟ 
المها ( انا صج احبه ، احبه ، لو ماحبه مانقهرت من اللي شفته ) .. 
عمر كان يدورها ليش شافته وركضت؟

عمر انتبه لخطواته ، و وعى للي قاعد يسويـه .. 
عمر( ليش انا لاني احبها ولاهي حبيبتي ، ليش الحقها؟ بس مسكينه راحت جنه خاطرها مكسور ) 
عمر دخل للحديقه اللي ماجزو عشبها من فتره ، والعشب البارد بقطرات الندى يتوغل رجله ويزيد برودته ، لكنه يستحمل لازم يشوف بنت خالته شفيها .. 
دورها عمر بس مالقاها ، يأس ورجع لداخل البيت ، ولقى الضبه على كرسي فالصاله .. 
تخرع شصاير؟ مايدري؟ يبي يشوف شفيهم لكن الجمعه كلها حريم وبنات ، يروح يرز عمره ؟
وخر عنهم شوي ونادى فاطمه بنت عمته
فاطمه : Yes عمر !
عمر : فاطمه ، شصاير؟ ليش هالحشره ؟
فاطمه : اسكت ، فاتك ، المها جاتنا تصيح فتحت الباب وقطت روحها على الارض
عمر : شنو؟ ليش؟ وين دخلت؟
فاطمه : مادخلت هني ، من الصاله اللي احنا نتجمع فيها ، بس ماندري شفيها ..
عمر : مسكينه ، ماتستاهل
فاطمه : I know 
عمر خلى فاطمه و مشى عنها .. 
قعد على الكرسي وفصح غترته ، وقعد يلوم نفسه على اللي سواه في المها ، اذا هي تحبه ، هو ليش يتكبر ، مو يتكبر يعني ، ليش يجرحها؟؟ زين اللي صار فيها الحين؟؟؟؟ 

قبل العشا بشـوي .. 
غلا كانت قاعده مع خالد على مرجيحه حاطينها فالليوان ، وغلا كانت لابسه شغابه كلها حركات سلاسل وكرستال ناعم .. 
خالد كان ماسك الشغابه ويتسأل وغلا ميته ظحك .. 
خالد : لالا الصراحه شغـل عـدل .. 
غلا : هههه خالـــد 
خالد : ههههه والله من صجي 
لطيفه تناديهم .. 
خالد : لبيــــــــــه يالسدره
لطيفه : تعال ابيك انت
غلا فهمت شقصدها 
خالد : ماتحرك بروحي اناا
غلا : اووش ، ماعليك مني ، روح لها 
خالد : بــ ..... 
غلا : ولا كلمه ، روح انت 
خالد : غلااا
غلا : حبيبـــــــــــــــي ، بتروح صح!
خالد : انشالله ، انطريني هني مب تشردين
غلا : ههههه انشالله 

خالد نزل من على درجة الليوان وغلا تطالعه .. 
راح لعند امه وامه مسكته جنها تقوله كلام ، ومشى معاها ودخلوا لمكان دافـي .. 
غلا قعدت على المرجيحه وقعدت تهز وهي تفكـر .. 
(( خالد له ألف مزاج ، بكل ثانيه مزاجه شكل ، انا شلون بصبر جذي؟ )) 

خالد : يمممه شهالخرابيط؟ انا ماخبرت في ام مثلج ، يمه الله يخليج طلعي من الي انتي فيه ، شتبين الناس تقول؟ شتبيني انا اقول عن امي؟؟ 
لطيفه : انا ماقلت شي غلط 
خالد : شنو اللي قلتيه عيل صح ، يمه صدقيني كلامج بيطلعني عن طوري 
لطيفه : انت دايمآ جذي ، بعد ساعه بتقتنع بكلامي 
خالد : لو هالمسا تنطبق على هالارض ماسويت بكلامج ، طاوعتج مره وضعت ، مستحيل اسمع كلامج مره ثانيه 
لطيفه : تبي تدخل النار؟
خالد : لاني مابي ادخل النار اسوي جذي ، يمه انا اطيعج بالشي الزين ، وانتي كل كلمه منج على راسي من فوق ، لكن .. في ام تقول لولدها تعال تزوج على مرتك 
لطيفه : ايه في ، وانا منهم 
خالد : يمه يمه سمعيني ، لو عيوني تطلع من مكانها! لو قلبي وقفت دقاته ، لو كل شي انعدم مستحيل اتزوج على غلا ، مستحييييل ، لاتخليني احلف يايمه 
لطيفه : انت من صجك تبي تتم على طول جذي ، البنيه مافيها حيل تجيب لك عيال بعد ، شفت على الثالث وماقدرت ، والحين بندخل السنه وهي لاخبـر منها ولاشي .. 


خالد : انا مرتاح جذي مرتااح ، انشالله مانجيب عيال ، حياتي معاها راحه ، بعيال وبدون عيال
لطيفه كانت تنقهر من كل كلمه يقولها خالد : بتاخذها غصبٍ عليك
خالد : دوريني يممممممممممممه 
وطلع عنها خالد .. 
خالد راح المجلس عند ابوه 
خالد : يبى اكيد امي استخفت
سعود يصاصره : تبي الصج هي من زماان مب توها
خالد : اههههههه 
سعود : ها شسوت اليوم بعد؟
خالد : والله يايبا انا اخرتها بجن من هالعيشه
سعود : افا
خالد : أي والله ، تقولي تزوج !! تخيل لا ومن العنود ؟ تخســي 
سعود : احسنـت بعدي عليك والله ياولدي ، هذي الرجال .. انا اللي احذرك ، هذي بنت عمك ويتيمه ، وامك انشالله حسابها معاي انا .. 

غلا اللي ماكانت تدري بولا شـي ، كانت قاعده مع عمتها و خالد ولد عمتها فحظنها تلاعبه .. 
خالد مسك فشعر غلا وغلا صرخت ، شالته تغريد عنها و غلا قامت تشوف عيالها .. 
دخلت عليهم الصاله ولقت عمر بروحه واليهال محد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عمر : ياهلا بغـلا ، هلا ببنت عمي ، حياج ياام فيصل
غلا : الله يخليييك ، تسلم ياعمر ، ها ليش مارحت معاهم؟
عمر : اتملل من سوالفهم ، وشفت ان اليهال اقرب لي منهم
غلا : اهاا ، انزين وينهم عنك 
عمر : بالحوش
غلا : شنو؟ فهالبرد ؟ يالله ، بذبح الخدامه
عمر اللي بدى يظحك ، ماتصور غلا بنت عمه اللي كانت فيوم حبيبته ام الـ17 سنه أم وتحاتي عيالها 
غلا : لا والله شيظحكك ؟
عمر : ههههههه ولاشي 
غلا : والله ياعيال عمي عليكم برود اففف انت واخوك ، ثلج ثلج 
غلا طلعت ودخلت سعد و فيصل واليهال لحقوهم . وقعدوا فالصاله .. 
عمر يكلم غلا وهي تسكر ملابس سعد .. 
عمر : ماتوقعتج فيوم بهالموقف ..
غلا : شتقصد؟
عمر : ام ،، ولـ 3 عيال ، وتخافين عليهم ، يابختهم 
غلا تنرفزت من كلمة يابختهم ، تبي تقطع وريد غلاها من عنده بس شلون ماتعرف
غلا : عمر تكفى خل نطلع من حياة بعض ، ترا انا اللي حياتي بتنهدم .. 
عمر : وحياتي انا؟؟ 
غلا : انت اللي مصر توقف حياتك وماتنور طريقك ، اذا حبيتني وخسرتني ؟ شنو يعني؟ ماخسرت الجنه انت ياعمر ، الف بنت غيري تتمناك ، مايصير جذي 
سعد الي خاف من كلام امه وكان بيركض ينادي ابوه لكنها مسكت يده .. 
عمر : صح كلامج ، انا آسف
غلا سكتت وانكسر خاطرها وايد ، حست نفسها قاسيه حيييل .. 
غلا خذت سعد معاها وطلعت .. 
قعد عمر على الكرسي وجاه فيصل ولدها
فيصل : ليش تهاوش امي؟
عمر : ماهاوشها
فيصل : امبلا ، بعلم ابوي عليك 
عمر : يويلك يافيصل ( انا شقاعد اقول؟ ) ، انت هبل أصلآ امك كانت تهاوشني لاني مالعبكم
فيصل :احــثــن
عمر : انا ااراااااويك 
شاله عمر وطيره وقعدو يتظاربون شوي لووول .. 
غلا قعدت على طاولة العشا اللي خلت هالمره من الرجال وقعدت سعد حذاها .. 
سعد : ماماا 
غلا : شفيك؟ 
سعد : ابي ادخل معاهم 
غلا ( شهالغباء؟ ليش جبته معاي؟ ) : انشالله ، تعال اوديك
لطيفه : مافيه داعي تلعبين دور الام الكامله ، خليه يروح بروحه .. 
غلا ماردت عليها وكانت هذي قومتها عنهم .. 
ودت ولدها وعشته هو مع اخوه وتمت تشوفهم و عمر يلاعبهم .. 
طبعآ عمر انحرج لوجود غلا .. بس شوي شوي رك الجو بينهم .. 
لما صار الوقت انهم يرجعون بيوتهم ،، خالد الحمدلله كان مزاجه تمام ، وهو مايبي يعكر عليه شي 
نادته امه بس قال لها انه مستعجل ، طبعآ تمت تتحلطم عليه وهو طنشها .. 
دور غلا قالوا له انها بدارها فوق .. 
خالد (يالله لايكون ردت على ذيج السالفه ، شتسوي فوق!! ) 
غلا توصخت ملابسها وراحت تبدلهم .. 
خلصت و بلحظة وصول خالد كانت هي طالعه 
غلا طلعت وكانت لين الحين مب رافعه شعرها ، سكرت الباب ولفت عشان تنزل شافت خالد جدامها
خالد ضرب لها سلام و غلا ظحكت له .. 
خالد تم متصلب
غلا : شفيك .. 
خالد كان يعد على اصابعه ( 1 , 2 , 3 ) وشالها
غلا صرخت بس خالد كتم صرختها
خالد : هاااا ولاا كلمه 
غلا : انشالله بس نزلني 
غلا مالقت شي لها فالكبت شتوي وكانت لابسه فستان حريري وقصير ولما شالها انكشفت ريلها وخافت حد يطلع لهم .. 
خالد : بتسكتين ولاا !
غلا سكتت وتمت تطالعه بنظرات ترجيه ينزلها . 
خالد مشى فيها ووصلوا لطاولة البليارد اللي كان حاطها عمها سعد فغرفة قديمه .. 
حطها خالد وقعد على ركبه وحنى راسه 
غلا ظحكت 
خالد يرفع عينه بخجل : أحبـج 
غلا : وانا اكثر حبيييبي
الغير متوقع ان العنود كانت تتربص لكل حركه لهم ، وماتت قهر لما شافت خالد جذي ، مادرت ان ولد خالتها رومنسي جذي

----------


## دمعة الروح

بعد اسبوعين .. 
عمر كان فمجلس رفيجة تركي .. 
عمر : قوم خل نطلع 
تركي : وين عاد؟
عمر : قوم وانا اقولك 
ركبوا السياره وعمر كان جنه يبي يتنكر .. 
فصخ عقاله وكان لابس ثوب اسود ولف غترته بطريقه غريبه ، لاهو متلثم ولاهو ناسفها .. 
تركي : شعندك؟
عمر : ماعندي شي ، امش
تركي :زين وين
عمر : امش وانا اقولك
مشوا فالطريق و تركي كل شوي ناط له بسؤال

غلا كانت نايمه وخالد كان توه صاحي وقاعد مع مريم يلاعبها وهي صاحيه بس فسريرها ، استانس اول مره تقوم مريم على هدوء .. 
غلا تحس في شي مظايقها تقلب على يسارها وترد على يمينها و خالد لف عليها
خالد : خلاص يبا ، بسج نوم 
غلا ماكانت تسمعه ، كان عوار بطنها طاغي هالمره وتبي تاخذ الحبوب وخالد موجود شتسوي .؟؟؟ 

خالد : يلا غلا يلا عمري ، قومي زهقت بروحي 
خالد يهز يدها ، وغلا ماترد عليه 
خالد : غلا شفيج؟؟؟ غلااا
غلا فتحت عينها وهي متخرعه : شفيك خالد شفيك؟
خالد : اوف خرعتيني
غلا : مافيني شي ، شفيك انت ؟ 
خالد : ولاشي ، متملل يلا قومي صرنا الظهر ترا
غلا : اف ، صج ! 
خالد : والله ، يلا عمري
غلا : انت ليش مارحت الشغل؟
خالد : جذب تقدرين تقولين متملل اممم مايبي يخلييج
غلا ( ياااربي لا عاد مب اليوم ولا الحين ابي آخذ الحبووب ) .. 
خالد شاف علامات البرود على وجهها
غلا تبتسم له : حياتي والله .. 
خالد: يالله انا بتسبح وابي اطلع الاقي احلى ريوق ينتظرني
غلا : من عيوني
دخل خالد الحمام و غلا على طوول فتحت الكبت وطلعت الحبوب وكلتهممم .. 
وارتاحـــــت و راحت فعالم ثاني ، مفعول الدوا نومها دون لاتدري .. 
لما طلع خالد ......



خالد لما طلع من الحمام انصدم من اللي شافه .. كان عنده موعد مهم و ضروري حيـل فالشغل ، لدرجة انه كان حاط نوت تذكره على المنظره .. ولما طلع من الحمام شافها .. 
خالد : يااااالله شلون راحت عنييي!! لا بالله انتهيت يابوفيصل
الموعد كان مع مندوبين من بره للشركه و خالد كان مدير لهالمشروع و راح عن باله هالموعد 
راح يشوف موبايله شافه طافي 
خالد : يا حلااوووه .. 
حاول يفتحه طلع مفظـي .. 
خالد تم يظحك و ظحكته صحت غلا من تخدير الدوا .. 
غلا تحاول تفتح عينها من النوم الثقيل اللي سكنها ..
غلا : شفيك خالد؟
خالد : اهههههه ، نسيت الموعد اللي قلت لج عنه 
غلا : لااا صج! شبتسوي الحين؟ روح لحق
خالد : شلحق ياعمري ، الساعه 11 تلاقينهم يتغدون الحين ههههههههه 
غلا : خالد تراك ماخذ الموضوع بظحك وايد ، قوم تحرك شوف شصار على الاقل اتصل اعتذر أي شي خالد لاتقعد جذي 
خالد : غلا شفيج؟ بتصل لرفيجي يعتذرلي منهم ونأجل الموعد لباجر .. 
غلا : ياااربي من برودك 
خالد : غلا شفيج الله يهداج ؟ ترانا بأول اليوم .. 
غلا سكتت وماردت عليه وقامت من السرير .. 

عمر وهم فنص الطريج قال لـتركي 
عمر : خلاص خل نرجع
تركي : انت ماقلت لي وين بنروح اصلآ الحين تبي نرد ، عمور شبلاك ؟ شنو شارب على الصبح؟
عمر : مارتيني هههههههاي 
تركي : تسويها 
عمر : انثبر زين 
تركي ظحك و حركوا ورجعوا للبيت .. عمر قعد معاهم شوي وبعدها استأذن لانه صار وقت الغدا ، ولطيفه دايمآ معودتهم ان وقت الغدا كلهم مع بعض باستثناء خالد اللي تزوج 

(( بعد العشــا )) 
خالد كان طالع بره البيت و غلا كانت بالمطبخ مع سعد و فيصل ويسوون سويت خفيف لان الفراغ كان ذابحهم.. وخلتهم يشاركونها وهم يسوون السويت .. 
خلتهم يزينونها بالحلاوه والمكسرات و سعد لعب فيهم دوور
سعد : يصير احط ذذذذذذذذي يمه؟؟؟ 
غلا تشوف شماسك 
غلا ظحكت عليه : حط بس لاتكثر ، شووي زين!
سعد : انشالله .. 
كان ماسك كيس سكر ناعم ، ركب على الكرسي وفتحه على قطعة عجينة البسكوت اللي كانت مخصصه لكل واحد منهم ويزينها 
طبعآ اصطبغت باللون الابيض وهو فررح وايد ، بعدها كت كل شي شافه موجود عليها و خلى امه تدخلها بالفرن 
فيصل عكسه خلاها عاديه ماسوى فيها شي .. 
خلوها بالفرن وبعدها طلعتهم غلا عشان يتسبحون لأن كل واحد منهم مجرب كل شي على ملابسه .. 
وهي بعد حاشها طشار .... 
غلا وهي طالعه من الحمام تنشف شعرها رن التليفون ،، شالته وصوتها فيه الظحكه .. 
غلا : الووو 
عاليه : الوو ، السلام عليكم
غلا : وعليكم السلام يامحترمه 
عاليه : مالت عليج اقول 
غلا : ههههههههههه أي هذي علووي الللي اعرفها
عاليه : هههههههههه ، شخبارج حبيبتي؟ شمسويه؟
غلا : حمدلله طيبين ، شخباركم انتوا؟ شمسوين فهالدنيا؟
عاليه : حمدلله طيبين
غلا تقعد وهي تسولف معاها ويجيها فيصل وهو مبدل ولابس بجامته وشعره مبلل وقعد فحظنها .. 
تمت تسولف معاها شوي و بعدها استأذنت عاليه منها وسكروا من بعض .. 
غلا كانت تبي تصحي فيصل اللي نام بحظنها عشان يذوق اللي سواه ، بس قلبها ماطاوعها ونومته على سريرها .. 
سعد : يممممممه احترقت كيكتي
غلا : هههههه هذي مو كيكه حبيبي 
سعد يصيح : خربااانه ، سودااا
غلا : محد قالك اترسها ، خلاص خذ مالت فيصل 
سعد : لاااااااااااااااا كيكتيييييي ، صارت سوداااا
غلا : خلااص ياحبيبي ، خلاص خذ مالت فيصل ، اخوك ناام
سعد يسكت شوي وياخذ الثانيه وياكل منها شوي .. 
طبعآ بسكوتة سعد احترقت لان كل شي فيها سريع التفاعل لوول .. 
بعد ماقعدت معاه وخلص أكله طلعت شوي عنه وهو يشرب كاس الحليب تبي تشوف خالد وصل ولا لين الحين .. 
طلت من الدريشه وماشافت السياره ، طالعت الساعه لقتها 9 ونص .. 
غلا تفكر ( غريبه! خالد مب من عوايده لهالحزه بره البيت ! أخاف صار له شي ، اعووذ بالله ، اتصل فيه احسن لي) 
رفعت السماعه واتصلت وتمت تنتظر منه يرد ،، مارد وبعد شوي تحول للمسج سكرت وردت اتصلت وبعد انتظرت وبعد تحول للمسج ،، تنرفزززت غلا ورقعت السماعه .. 
ردت لولدها وطلعت هي وياه ، نام سعد بداره هو وأخوه بروحه .. 
تمت غلا على الكرسي تنتظره وتنتظره ، طفرت من النطره ، خلاص ماتقدر تصبر .. تمر الساعات ، ساعه ورا ساعه لين ماصارت الساعه 11 مو 11 بس وربع بعد << هَـدي
المهم .. 
غلا هني خلاص طفح بها الكيل ماتقدر تنتظره بعد ، بتنزل للحوش أي شي ماتقدر تنطر ، قبل لاتنزل شافت عيالها وتأكد ان ماعليهم شر لو تموا بروحهم ، غطت مريم ونزلت 
فتحت الباب وسمعت تسكيرة باب سياره 
غلا من سمعتها ردت عن الباب عشان يكون لخالد مجال انه يدخل ، خالد كان وهو يمشي يحك عينه حتى يقاوم النوم .. 
دخل البيت وسكر الباب وتفاجىء بغلا 
خالد : اوه غلا ! شمقعدج؟ ليش مانمتي؟
غلا: حمدلله على سلامتك .. تبيني انام وانت بره؟ شأخرك؟
خالد : ماكو شي خذتني السوالف مع ربعي وكان واحد منهم واصل توه من بره ومانتبهت للوقت 
غلا هني خلااااص قفلت عليييه : اهــا ، عيل تصبح على خير .. 
خالد من مشت غلا رضخ بقو على الارض من القهر ، محتر من كل شي اليوم والاحلى مزاجه تعكر من طلع من البيت وزادته غلا 
لما طلع للدار لقاها نايمه << هي ماكانت نايمه تتصنع النووم .. 
خالد هز راسه و راح يبدل ملابسه .. 
خالد فالحمام فتح الكبت الصغير اللي على اطراف المنظره لقى فيد غرشه وفيها حبوب ، استغرب ، قرى المكتوب مافهمه الكلام مشبك وما يفهم للغة الصيدله ..! 
والدوى شكله غريب يعني لاهو يستعمله ومايظن غلا تاخذه! 
خذاه خالد وفتح باب الحمام (وانتوا بكرامه) .. 
خالد: غلا؟ 
غلا : نعم؟
خالد: هادوا لج؟
غلا فزت : أي دوى ؟ 
خالد: ذي !! 
غلا طاح قلبها هذي العلبه الجديده من مسكنها عشان لو خلص الاولي يكون في واحد غيره 
المهم غلا تظاهرت بأنه مب لها 
غلا : يوو ، هذا شلون راح عن بالي !! 
خالد : شنو ؟ 
غلا : لما كنت حامل بـ ، باللي بعد مريم (غلا تغيرت ملامحها لما طرت السالفه) وبعد ماراح ، عطوني دوا يخفف شوي من العوار ، وهذا كان محطوط بالغلط ، وانا كل يوم اقول برجعه بس يروح عن بالي وانسى 
خالد : اهااا ، والله انا تخرعت
غلا لاشعوريآ نست حركة خالد ورجعت فيها الايام يوم كانت حامل وموقف خالد لما سقطت شلون زعل مازعل يمكن حزن 
خالد : غلا شفيج؟
غلا : ولاشي 
خالد يمسك يدها : غلا شفيج علي اليوم؟
غلا تهد يده : هدني خالد ، بنام 
ونامت عنه 
خالد بلع ريجه وخلى الدوى على الطاولة و زحم فيصل عنه و حط راسه ونام .. 
لما قام الصبح لقى غلا قايمه قبله وريوقه ينطره ومريم بيدها تنومها
خالد : صباح الخير
غلا : هلا ، صباح النور
خالد : ها قعدت؟
غلا : متى نامت؟ انا معاها من بعد الصلاة لين الحين
خالد يبتسم لها :يخلييج لي والله
غلا : يلا بدل عشان تتريق 
خالد : تحت ؟
غلا : تبيه فوق اليوم بعد؟
خالد : لا ، بس اسأل .. 
غلا : لا تحت 
خالد : خلاص اتسبح وانزل بس غلا ، اذا القهوه بارده ترا مابيها ماعليج امر ، ابيها حاره
غلا ( شروط بعد ) : انشالله .. 
نزلت غلا بعد مادخل خالد يتسبح ومعاها الشيخه مريم مافيها نوم كلش ،، حطتها على كرسيها ودخلت تسوي البلاك كوفي لخالد خلتها بالغوري ماصبتها وحطته على الطاوله وقربت مريم بحيث انها تنشاف لو قعدت مع خالد 
نزل خالد وقعد على الطاوله وهو ياكل كل شوي يضرب باصابعه ينبه مريم وهي تنقز كل ماضرب باصابعه و غلا تظحك 
غلا : بتتأخر اليوم بعد؟
خالد : لالا ، بس يمكن على الغدا اتأخر بس فاضي بعد المغرب .. 
غلا : تمام عيل ، لان يومين ويرجعون لمدارسهم واذا ممكن يعنيييييي 
خالد وهو يبتسم : خلاص خلاص فهمت فهمت ، السوق عدل ؟؟؟؟؟
غلا : عدل ، بس لو سمحت نروح من وقت عشان مانتأخر ومايتغير موعد نومتهم
خالد : ياويلي شنو تحسبينها بالمسطره انتي
غلا : تقدر تقول 



خالد يظحك لها وهو قايم : يلا تبين شي؟
غلا : سلامتك .. لاتنسى فيصل و سعد 
خالد يأشر لها على عيونه ... 
غلا تظحك له وهي توصله لعند الباب 
خالد لبس نظارته وطلع من البيت 
غلا : الله ويـاك حبيبـي 
خالد يلف عليها ويبوس اصابعه وجنه بيفر شي عليه
غلا ظحكت علييه وسكرت الباب بعد مامشى .. 
غلا ( ماقدر ازعل عليه ، والله هالانسان هديـه لي من السما ) 
خالد ( بعد عمري هالبنيييه ، هذي هديتي من السماا ، الله يخليها ) ... 


بعد ماجتمع خالد مع المندوبين و الكلام الطويل والعريض ، طلعت له سفره بس بعيد شوي ، يعني مطوله ...

----------


## دمعة الروح

لما رجع للبيت ولقاهم ينتظرونه على الغدا قعد معاهم بملابسه وتغدا . . 
خالد : اقول غلا 
غلا : قول حبيبي
خالد : انشالله انا مسافر
غلا تهد اللي فيدها : شنو؟ متى ؟ وين ؟
خالد : هههههه شوي شوي عليي ، مو الحين مطوله حييل ، حتى ماحطوا لها تاريخ ، على مايخلص اللي نسويه هني فالدوحه ، بنتوسع فيه لبره ، بس مطوول ياعمري ، لاتحاتين
غلا : اخاف فجأه تقولي بسافر ، ترا انا ماحب هالحركات 
خالد : ههههههههههه ماسويتها فيج من قبل
غلا تفتقت جروحاتها : ادري، بس عمي سعد وايد كان يفاجئني بها ، حتى لما راح وخلاني ..! 
خالد سكت وماعلق ، حتى هو طرى عليه عمه اللي بدى ينساه ، حس نفسه قليل أصل شلون ينسى عمه !! 
غلا ماكملت غداها ، والعبره كانت حييل خانقتها ، ناشبه فبلعومها ومن صوتها يبين بس كانت تلهي عمرها ترد على اسئلة عيالها وتزيد أكلهم ولخالد لين خلصوا ... 
خالد يطالعهم : ها خلصنا؟
سعد + فيصل : ايواا 
خالد : تبون نتسبح ؟؟؟ 
سعد : اييييييييييييييييييييييي انا ابي
خالد : ماما بترضى؟
غلا تطالعه بنظرات وديه وهو ينظارها برجا ، تلف لعيالها كل واحد ينط من على كرسيه يبون يتسبحون 
خالد : الله يخلييج 
غلا تغمض له عيونها وهي تبتسم 
خالد : ايوااااا 
قاموا مع ابوهم وراحو يتسبحون بالبرجه وغلا ارتاحت شوي يعني بيكونون تحت نظر خالد فالفتره اللي تبي تسترجع فيها ماضيـها شووووي .. 
مريم كانت نايمه بالدار الفوقيه ، غلا دخلت الصاله الكرستاليه ، اللي يسميها خالد اللوفر من كثر ماغلا ماتسمح لأي حد يدخلها ، ودايمآ مفتاح هالدار معاها ، خالد كان دايمآ يتغشمر معاها وكل شوي مطلع لها اسم على هالدار لين ثبت على اللوفر لوول .. 
المهم ، غلا ماغيرت شي بديكور هالغرفه الا انها زادت صورتين وحده لها ولخالد والثانيه هم مع عيالهم .. 
الصور كانت فقمـة الروعـه .. 
قعدت غلا على الكرسي وهي تناظر كل صوره فهالمكان الممتلي بالصور .. 
تسندت و قعدت تشوف طيف عمها بهالدار ودموعها تتقسم على خدها .. تذكرت لما كانت مع خالد وبيسافرون لشهر عسلهم .. 
عمها كان يقول لها ولخالد : الدوحه ماتسوى شي بدونكم 
حطت يدها على وجهها تكتم شهقاتها اللي تطلع من كثر الصياح .. 
وأنت ياعمي ماتدري شنو الدوحه بدونك؟ ماتدري شلون حياتي لما رحت وخليتني بروحي فهالدنيااا
خالد و عياله تموا لهم ساعه يمكن وبعدها خالد طلعهم وخلاهم يتسبحون وهو تسبح بعد .. 
رجعوا لداخل البيت وراحوا ينامون من بعد هاللووويه ، و خالد نزل يدور غلا 
كان يناديها ومايسمعها ترد : غلا ..... غــلاا!!!! ياغلا؟؟ أم فيييييصل ، غلاا؟؟ ويينج؟ غلااااااااااااااا
غلا سمعته وقامت من على الكرسي تنشف دموعها وفتحت الباب بسرعه 
غلا تعلي صوتها لان صراخه وهو يناديها كان عالي .. 
غلا : هني ، كاني ، بــــــسس 
خالد لف وهو متخلبص : انتي وينج؟
غلا : كنت هني (تأشر) داخل 
خالد : طالعيني زين
غلا ترفع عيونها وتنزلهم بسرعه
خالد : ادري غلا ، احنا مانقدر نتوب عن شي صح!! 
غلا : موجذي السالفه خالـد ( من رفعت عينها له شافته رايح عنها) .. 
خالد خلاها وطلع الدار 
غلا (يوووه ، بعد على اقل شي بيزعل ويتنرفز ، انا مافيني حييييل ياربي ) 
غلا ركبت للدار وماقدرت انهدت كل قواها على نص الدرج وطاحت ، خالد كان لين الحين يتمشى بالصاله اونه ينتظرها عشان تجيه لفوق ، سمع صوت صياحها وركض 
خالد متخرع وهو يشيلها : غلا ، غلا شفيج؟ شصار لج؟
غلا ماترد عليه وتصيح .. لين قدرت تقوم من على الارض 
خالد حطها على الكرسي : غلا شفيج؟ سامحيني ماقصدت ازعلج ، لاتسوين بروحج جذي 
غلا : كانت حاطه راسها على خالد وتصيح مثل اليهال وتقوي من مسكتها فبلوزته كأنها خايفه من شي بيصير
خالد يحاول يهديها : حبيبتي شفيج؟ شصاير علميني ..!
غلا بكل كلمه تطلع منه صياحها يزيد و خالد سكت لين خلصت صياحها 
خالد : ماتبين تقولين لي شفيج ؟ 
غلا ساكته ومركزه نظرها على الارض 
خالد : براحتـج ، متى ماتبين تعلميني ، انا بسمعج ، يلا روحي ارتاحي الحين ، ادري ماخلتج مريومه تنامين
غلا تمشي عنه وهي كانت صج تعبانه ومحتاجه مثل هالكلام يريحها .. 
من حطت راسها على المخده راحت فسابع نوومه .. 
خالد قعد شوي فدارهم يفكر في غلا مرته ، الله يعيني لو ردت على سالفتها .. 
بعدها طلع وراح يكمل شغله على الكمبيوتر .. 
ولما صار وقت طلعة عيالهم غلا اعتذرت وخالد طلع عكس توقعاتها ، تقبل اعتذارها مثل مايقولون بصدر رحب وفضل راحتها على حاجة عياله ،وتكفل هو بهالشغله ، لكن شنو طلع ذووووويق .. هههههه 
لما رجعوا البيت غلا كانت فالصاله وبس لامه المخده وسرحانه ، انتبهت لهم لما دخلوا ووقفت لهم 
وقعدوا يورونها شنو شروا وهي تظحك و تعلق على ملابسهم ( الله ، يجنن حبيبي ، وايد حلوووو ) بس هاللي تقوله حتى خالد لاحظ شكثر تكررهم لوول .. 
خالد : يلا يلا، دوررررركم بدلوا عشان العشا والنووووم ، يلاااااااااا (خالد يهجم عليهم وهم ركضوا بسرعه عنه لدورهم) .. 
غلا تظحك بس كانها منجبره عشان تجامل خالد وماتنكد عليه .. 
خالد : ها عمري شلونج الحين؟ 
غلا : احسـن 
خالد : اوريج انا شنو شريت؟
غلا : أكيييد .. 
خالد طلع اللي شراه وكان شاري لها سلسال بس هالمره ذهبي لونه ، بس روووعه شكله 
غلا تطالعه بنظرات مليانه عاطفه لخالد : الللله يجنن حبيبييييي 
خالد : نسيتي الوايد حلوو 
غلا : هههههه 
خالد : اشوفج مشيره على هالكلمتيين ،، شعندج هاا؟
غلا تنشف دموعها قبل لاتطييح : والله ماعندي شـي .. 
خالد كان يطالع غلا وهي ماسكه الهديه وتطالعها وتجربها و يفكر بوايد اشيا فيها وهو خايف عليهاا .. 


.* بعد مرور أسبوع *. 

كان يوم الثلاثـاء .. 
وقت الغـدا .. 
فالبيت العود .. 
بـدار عمـر .. 
عمر كان قاعد كالعاده بروحه فالدار لين يجي وقت الأكل يطلع ياكل ويرد لها .. 
كان قاعد يحط رسمات غلا فوق بعضهم جنه بيعزلهم بروحهم .. 
كانوا اكثر من وحده و حجم الصفحات تختلف كبيره صغيره متوسطه .. المهم حطهم بظرف كبير 
حط الظرف على مكتبـه ومسك قلمه بيرسم شي عليه بسرعه يميزه عن باقي الأظرف الفاضيه .. 
ماعرف شيرسم وخلاه فاظي لين ماتجيه فكره ويرسم شي عليه بس كتب من تحت 
(( نسيــت ان افترقنـا ! .. )) 
وحطه فوق الكبت .. الخدامه طقت الباب عليه تقوله ان الغدا جاهز 
عمر : اوكي اوكي جاااااي .. 
طلع عمر من الدار و قعد مع ابوه وامه ويدته على طاولة الغـدا فسكووت .. 
سعود : ها شلون شغلك؟
عمر : ماشي حااله
سعود هب فيه : شلون ماشي حاله؟ اذا ماتبيه اطلع مب ملزوم انت فيه غيرك يبيه
عمر تنرفز : يبا شفيك ! ماقلت لك مابيه ، سألتني ورديت عليك
سعود : هذي رد ؟ ماتعرف تجاوب ابوك عدل انت؟
لطيفه : سعود خلاص، طول بالك على الصبي
اليده : سّعود؟ شبلاك على ولدي؟
سعود : مافيني شي يمه ، اعااتبه 
اليده : اسكت ، مالك خص فولدي ، كمل غداك كمله 
سعود يطالع لطيفه وولده : انشالله يمه 
اليده : عمر يمه ، اكل يايمه اكل ، تراك صاير ماتنشاف ، اكل يايمه لاتصير لي مثل ابوك
عمر ياكل وهو فيه الظحكه : انشالله يمه 

المها كانت قاعده فدارها وجاها اخوها يقولها ان الغدا حطوه بس هي ماتبي تتغدى . . 
المها تحبه بس ماتبي تعلم أي حد عن اللي فيها ، حتى لما كانت تقول لنفسها ان هذي مشاعرها تجاه ولد عمتها كان تقول لا ماحبه ، بس هي تدري ان هي تحبه ، وتدري ان عمر مستحيل يحب غير غلا 
فتحت لاب توبها تدور اشعار تطبعهم عشان يشوفهم عمر .. 
بس تذكرت !! آخر مره عطاها تعلييييق رووعه ههههههه ،، سكرت اللاب توب وانخشت تخت لحافها ..

بعد صلاة العصـر خالد كان قاعد مع غلا وهو راسه ثقلان من كثر مانام 
غلا : خالد
خالد : سمــي
غلا بخوف : اليوم ماتطلع بره البيت
خالد : ههههه ليش؟ 
غلا : بس ، ممكن؟ اذا تبي اطلع ماتبي خلك ! 
خالد : بقعد بقعد ، بس ليش ؟ ابي اعرف .. أكيد في سبب 
غلا : بدون سبب جذي ، طرى على بالي
خالد : انشاالله بقعد ولايهمج يالغلا ، آمريني بعد !
غلا :بس هاي اللي عندي 
خالد خلاها بعد ماقعد شوي وراح الدار وقعد مع مريم بنته و غلا قعدت مع سعد تحل الواجب وطرشت فيصل لخالد 
خالد من فوق الدررج : انا اقووووووووووول ليش ماتبيني اطلع هاااا
غلا تظحك بدون لاترد عليه
خالد : ماترديييين
سعد : يبـا امي ماتبييييي تكلمممك
خالد بقق عيوونه : صج ، اراااويك انا انت وامك .. 
سعد يظحك لامه جنه مسوي شي 
غلا تفرصه : مستانس ها .. 
خالد انتظر لين اظلم الوقت شوي وغابت الشمس كان قاعد مع فيصل فداره هو وغلا حط كم شمعه وولعها عشان ينور المكان 
بعدها نزل وتسحب شوي شوي بدون لاتحس غلا و سعد وراح لعند محول الكهربا فالبيت .. فتحه وطفى كل كهربا البيت 
غلا صج صج خافت من الظلمه اللي صارت البيت كله صار اسود فثانيه


سعد اللي بدى يصييح عليها خلته على الكرسي لووول وراحت لمكان تفتحه يدخل عليهم النور ،، ماحست الا بيد جنها بتذبحها 
توها بتصرخ اكتموا نسمها وسحبها معااه ،، خالد ماحس الا بدموع غلا تصب على يده اللي كاتم بها صوتها 
عوووره قلبه وايد ، حس نفسه نذذذذذذل ،، على طول شغل الليتات 
خالد يطالعها بنظرات و غلا ودها تكفخه 
خالد : آسف 
غلا راحت لسعد تشيله لانه كان ميت من الروووع 
خالد كان يلحقها وهو ماخلى كلمه حلوه ماخلى عذر ماقاله وهي ولاجنها تسمعه 
غلا قعدت عند سعد تسكته وهو مافيه فايده صياحه يزييد شالته وركبت للدار وخالد يلحقها .. 
غلا : شتبي؟؟ 
خالد برجا : غـلااااا
غلا : خالد الله يخليك ، مستانس على اللي صار فالولد الحين؟ 
خالد : اتغشمر 
غلا : شوف غشمرتك شسوت مب لهدرجه عاد ياخالد 
خالد سوى روحه زعلان وطلع من الدار و غلا تقرى على ولدها وتقوله ان ابوه كان يتغشمر لين هدته 
نزلت معاه وهو ماسك فثياب امه وخاش ويهه فيهم ، خالد كان حاط مريم فوق جتوفه وواقفين جدام المنظره الكبيره ، غلا سوت روحها ماشافتهم .. 
قعدت مع سعد وهو يحل اللي عليه ، بعد ماخلص قعد حذا امه وصار كلش مايقدر يخليها وهذي اللي خوف غلا اكثر ، خافت شي صار فولدها .. 
غلا راحت وهي هابه فخالد 
غلا : شايف اللي صار؟ مستانس ؟
خالد اللي عصب من صراخها : شفيج؟ شبلاج تصارخين؟
غلا : تشوف الولد مايقدر يتحرك بروحه ؟ حلوه غشمرتك الحين؟
خالد يعلي صوته : غلاا ..... قصري صوتج 
غلا صكته بذيج النظره وطلعت للدار .. وهو قعد وهو وااااااصل حدده من صغرته يكره أي حد يصرخ عليه 
ولا يرفع صوته ، كبير كان ولا صغير 
قعد و سحب زقاره وتوه بيولعها رفع عيونه على سعد اللي كان صج صج شكله ميت خرعــه .. 
كان خايف من أي حد بيقرب منه او يكلمه والدموع ترس عينـــــه 
خالد راح له وسعد شوي شوي يوخر عنه ، خالد يمد يده لولده 
خالد : سعد شفيك بابا؟
سعد صاح : ابي امييييييي
خالد : انا ابوك ماتبيني؟
سعد بدى يصيح بصراخ 
خالد كان لايم نفسه على الحركه و حس غشمرته ثقيييييييييله 
غلا نزلت على صياح سعد و شالته وهي متنرفزه على الآخر على خالد ريلها
خالد خذ لفه ولفها على رقبته وطلع بره البيت يدور فيه .. 
قعد فالحديقه يدخن ... 
اللي ماكان متوقعه عمر اخوه جاي يزورهم !! خالد وقف على حيله يوم شافه .. 
عمر وهو منتبه ان في حد فالحديقه : السـلام عليكم
خالد : هلا عمير ، وعليكم السلام 
عمر يسلم على اخوه : شلونك؟ شمسوي؟
خالد : الله يسلمك ، عايشين ، شخبارك انت؟
عمر حس ان خالد منصدم بس ماعرف ليش؟ : طيب بشوفتك 
خالد : عساها دايمه 
عمر : ها بروحك؟
خالد : لا والله ، كلنا موجودين
عمر : مستغرب ليش جايك؟
خالد : لا افا عليك ، البيت بيتك
عمر : هاا ترا آخذ راحتي
خالد : ههههههه 
تم عمر يسولف مع اخوه والجو شوي مكهرب .. 
غلا اللي كانت تدور وفتحت باب البيت بتشوفه وين وشافتهم قاعدين فالحديقه على طول سكرته 
غلا ( عمر؟؟ شيسوي ؟ )

----------


## دمعة الروح

عمر قعد شوي مع اخوه وبعدها خلاه وراح عنـه .. 
دخل خالد لداخل البيت متوقع غلا بتسأله وين كنت ؟ او من عندك ؟ 
لكن كل شي كان عكس توقعاته .. 
غلا لاسألته ولا عبرته بكلمـه حتى ... 
خالد قعد على الكرسي وهو يشوفها رايحه وراده على الدار .. ويفكر
خالد ( أكيد بتكرهني بعد عقب هالحركه الخايسه اللي سويتها وعفست ولدي شبتسوي فيني؟ والله وحده ثانيه تنحرني ) 

يوم الخميس عمر كان فداره قبل لايوصلون اهلهم للبيت العود وتبدى اليـــمعه =) .. 
عمر فتح فايلاته يدور على رسمه يوريها المها او أي شي مالقى ولاشي عدل او شي يقدر يوريه لحد ، كل رسماته تقريباً تتعلق بغلا والباقي راسم ربعه او اشيا جذي ومايقدر يوريها مثل هالرسمات 
فتح الكبت وطلع العود .. 
عمر : ههههههه هاللي براويج اياه 
طلع عمر وراح للصاله اللي بيقعدون فيها مع اليهال وحط العود فوق الطاوله . ورجع يتكشخ تسبح وطلع لبس ثوب بني غــامق وغتره حمره كشخ فيـها 
لما وصلوا الناس بيت خاله احمد و عمر وخالاته و غلا و خالد وعيالهم وعيال عيالهم وبدت السلامات والتهلي والترحب فالناس 
عمر كان يسلم وينسحب شوي شوي ،، انتبه لغـلا كانت لابسه سلسال ذهب يشبه واحد شراه لها لما مره طلعوا مع بعض او ماجات بيتهم مع امه واخوهوهي رفضت تاخذها 
عمر قعد يفكر ويتذكر هي ماخذتها بس هذي نفسها ، انا متأكد هي ماخذتها ، ورجع لداره يدور العلبه ويفتش انقص ظهره وهو يدور العلبه وتذكر انه كان مخليها فداره اللي فبيتهم القديم ، بس بعد متأكد ان ولاشي له فبيتهم القديم .. 
فتش لآخر مره لكن تذكر في اشيا يحطهم بصناديق تحت سريره ، وتذكر انه خاش الهديه فبوكس حاط فيه ذكريات لغلا .. لما فتحه لقى العلبه ولين الحين على لفتها .. 
عوره قلبه تذكر ذيج اللحظه وبسرعه حط الهديه فالعلبه وسكر البوكس ودزه تحت السرير .. 
طلع وشاف غلا وهي تبتسم له وقابلها بابتسامه ارووووع ، طلع شكله فظيييع خصوصآ بالثوب الغامق اللي عكس لون عيوونه العسليه 
شافها شوي شوي تلهى عنه ، أكيد بتلهى عنه ،، المهم عمر خلاها وراح لداخل الصاله وهو شكله متظايق حيييل حتى المها عورها قلبها عليه 
المها : شفييك عمر؟؟
عمر يتنهد : متظاايق 
المها : من شنو؟ اقدر اعرف 
عمر : لو مهما قلت هالظيقه يالمها مو منطبعه فقلبي منحفره وكل يوم تكبر 
المها كانت حساسه وبسرعه قلبها عورها : ليش تقول جذي؟ من شنو متظايق؟ يمكن اقدر اخفف عنك ! ترا ساعات الواحد اذا تكلم وهو متظايق تخف عنه .. 
عمر يبتسم : ساعات مو دايمآ 
المها يأست ماتعرف شتسوي؟ اول مره تتعامل مع حد جذي
المها : ماخلصت الرسمه؟
عمر : شقيتها
المها انصدمت : ليش؟
عمر : عندي غيرها
المها : ماشفتها 
عمر : بتسمعينها
المها رفعت حاجب بس عرفت انه بيغني لها 

اليهال يوم شافوه ماسك العود استانسوا انه يعني حركه وجذي لووول 

عمر : 

عمر حس في شي يخنقه ومايقدر يكمل للمها سكت ونزل العود والمها عيونها تعكس الضي من كثر الدموع

عمر وهو متظايق : ترا انا مثل اخوي ، الدموع تحرنا ههه 
المها ماردت عليه ودرت ان السالفه عن غلا 
عمر خلاهم وطلع للحديقه وتم يتمشى فيها وهو يمشى شاف طوفه مغطيها الشجر 
تم يطالعها ويفكر ويفكر ويفكر 
( انا لورسمت امي مب منتبهه الشجر مغطيها كلش 
كانت في مسافه بين الطوفه والشجر بس مب وسيعه وايد 
عمر دخل للمطبخ وجاب له قطع فحم و فصخ غترته وراح للطوفه ،، شمر ثوبه و قعد يرسم عليها 
وهو يغني 

غلا اللي كانت توها تدخل للحديقه سمعت كلمات عمر وهي مب مصدقه
غلا : مانسيتني ياعمر؟
عمر لف عليها : غلا؟؟ 
غلا : مارديت علي
عمر : انساج؟
غلا : مو انا خليتك ورحت عنك؟ شجابرك على انك تحبني 
عمر : الغلا مايقضي عمر ويروح ياغلا 
غلا : احبك ياعمر وكاني رجعت لك 
عمر : وانا احبـج ياغلا وربي احببج
عمر وعى للي قاعد يتخيله و انقهر من قلب وضرب الطوفه بريله وقعد يحك الفحم على الطوفه لين ماصارت اظافره تحتك بالطوفه وتجرحت اصابعه وطلع الدم منهم 
وصرخ من الحرااره اللي صارت فيييده 
لف ورفس الطاوله وطيرها لنص المكان 

عمر طاح على الارض وهو حاط راسه فيدينه 
عمر : راحت منييي راااحت ، ياناس احبهااا 

خالد كان طالع من البيت ورايح للمجلس بره وسمع صراخ بالحديقه بس هو كان بعيد عنها
خالد من بعيد : منو؟ شهالصراخ ؟
عمر من سمعه قام وركض 
خالد يحاول يلحقه بس ماقدر 
خالد يزعق : من انت؟؟
عمر كان يركض لين وصل لباب البيت بس اللي من ورا طلع منه وطلع على الشارع وهو يمشي مايبي يرد للبيت الا لما تعدي ساعه على السالفه على الاقل 
عمر كان يتصل على موبايله رقم غريب بس مارد وقعد شوي وشاف نفسه يرد للبيت دون مايدري ، دخل للحمام وخالاته ميتين خرعه يده كلها دم واللون الاسود من الفحم معلم على وجهه هم فكروا سوى حادث او شي 
عمر مارد على ولا حد منهم حتى المها .. 
خلوه بعد ماقال لامه طلعو عني ، خلته بروحه وهو يغسل الدم تحت الماي ، والدم مب راضي يوقف
دخل عمر للدار اللي كانت فيها مريم الصغيره قاعده مع ولد غاده الصغير .. 
تفاجىء بوجود غلا فيها بدون أي حد ، عمر فكر انه يتخيل بس لا صج واقع 

غلا : لو انا سألتك بترد علي ولا؟ 
عمر انهبل: على شنو؟
غلا : شمسوي فيك جذي؟
عمر : ولاشي 
غلا جابت قطنه فيها مطهر لاصابعه اللي حالتهم تقطع القلب .. 
عمر : لاتجيسيني ، حرام عليج 
غلا : اكيد حرام جايستك بس حطه انت .. 
عمر مايقدر يقول لها لا : تامرين
مسك القطنه وحطها وبسرعه شالها وهو مغمض عينه 
عمر يهف على صبعه : اححح غلا قسم بالله يحرق
غلا : ههه لازم محد قالك تسوي بروحك جذي
غلا شافته مارد على سؤالها واستغربت ، عمر وهو يداوي صبعه .. 
عمر : كنت اشخبط على طوفه فالحديقه بس لاتدري امي ،، ( يقولها وهو حزين ) وانقهرت .. ! جان اجّرح اصابعي وانا مادري
غلا : على شنو انقهرت؟
عمر : اشيا وايد ياغـلا ، انتي تشوفين عيشتي عيشه !! 
غلا ماردت عليه 
عمر وهو قايم : الله كريم ..

عمر اللي تم ملازم هالدار والاخ شكله مايبي يطلع غلا شالت بنتها وطلعت من الدار .. 
عمر فز على حيله و كلمها .. 
عمر : خلاص انتي رجعي انا بطلع
غلا ترفع له حاجب وشكلها بدت تعصب : يعني انت قاعد عشاني؟
عمر يجذب : لا (ينزل راسه) أي؟
غلا : حرام عليك ياعمر ، حرام اللي تسويه فروحك والله حرام ، خاف الله فنفسك
عمر : انا آسف غلا ، ماقصدت ازعجج
غلا : انت ماتزعجني انت تزعج نفسك 
عمر : خلاص غـلا انا اوعدج
غلا : بشنو؟
عمر : اطلع من حياتج 
غلا كانت تبي تقوله كلامه يهزه بعد عشان خلاص مو بس يطلع لا ينسى بس مسكت نفسها لان مهما كان هاللي جدامها لـه مشاعـر ، و واحد مثل عمـر ملياان مشاعر حساسه .. 
المهم ..
غلا طلعت وبعدها بشوي عمـر راح يقعد مع خالاته .. دورهم قالوا له قاعدين فالحديقه .. عمر تغير مزاجه بسرعه وراح لهم وهو يتظحك مع ولد خاله وهو يستعبط عليه على الآخر .. 

عمر : ها الخوات فكشته؟
تغريد : تقدر تقول 
عمر + تغريد : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عمر : تعجبيني يالعممممه 
صخ عمر وتغريد وانسمع صوت غلا وهي تكلم ولدها .. عمر تلفت يعرف هالصووت .. وشاف غلا وهي مدنعه تكلم ولدها ومشت عنه ، رفعت عينها وشافت عمر ، لفت عنه وعدلت شيلتها ورجعت قعدت تسولف مع غااده.. 
عمر مشى شوي بعيد عنهم وتم يغني بصوت واطي مع نفسه .. 

اغسلي بالبرد
قلبي صبٍ تشهّد
بعد عقل يدله
ضاع منه الدليل
ساهر ما رقد
لين جفنه تجمد
يسهر الليل كل
ه في نحيب طويل
جمر شوقي توقد
في ضميري وعوّد
بالعنا والكلافة والبكا والعويل
له نصيب الأسد
في فؤادي مؤكد
وناظري مستحله ..
وما لحبه بديل ..


المها : مع اني ماعرف انك تحب كاظم الساهر؟
عمر التفت عليها ( ماشالله عليج فكل مكان موجوده) .. ابتسم لها
المها : ماجاوبتني
عمر : كنت اسمعه لان غلا تحبه 
المها : اهااا ، الصراحه انت اول واحد اشوفه يحب بهالشكل الجنوني
عمر يأشر لها (لا لا) وهو يطلع صوت : عندج خالد اخوي اكبر مثال هههههههه 
المها : بس حبك لها مايعادل حبه هو لها
عمر : المها ، بنت خالتي على عيني وراسي ، بس ماسمح لج ، غلا متزوجه وهالكلام يأذيها ، اناا وان كنت احبها ماحب أي حد يتكلم او يفتح هالسيره ، حبها لي انا مابي حد يتدخل
المها : اوكي اوكي ماقلنا شي .. 
ولفت قعدت مع النسوان وهي متنرفزه ..

شوي الا جايهم وسيم العااايله وهو طالع جنه البخت << .. 
خالد : هاا الغلا هنـي !! 
غلا وجهها احمر لانهم كلهم التفتوا عليها .. 
غلا بصوت واطي : أي
خالد : ها ماشبعتي؟ 
تغريد : شدعوى ياخالد تو الناس تجون آخر الناس و تطلعون اول الناس .. ماتبونا.؟
خالد يتغشمر : لا عمتي الصراحه انا انسان مايتحمل ، لاعت جبودي منكم بس بس يلا يلا
غلا قامت ووقفت جدامه بس على جنبه اليمين وماعطتهم ظهرها .. 
خالد رفع لها حاجب وعمته تكلمه .. خالد كان يتحداها بالنظرات وهي ماتقدر لوول .. 
خالد : يلا يباا ، يلا يالحلوو نبي نرجع 
غلا : انشالله 
خالد : لاتحاتين انا ملقط عيالي 
غلا : هههههه 
راحت عشان تلبس عباتها و خالد يغني بصوت واطي : شحلوو طولك من تمشي وانا اراااااك
اللي كانوا قاعدين كلهم يظحكون عليه 
خالد اونه عصب عليهم : منكت لكم انا؟؟؟ 

غلا لبست عباتها وخذت اغراضها و طلعت شافت عمر و المها فالصاله قاعدين 
ابتسمت لهم و قالت : يلا تصبحوون علـى خيـر .. 
عمر : وانتي من اهله 
المها ماردت عليها ، عمر لاحظ بس غلا مانتبهت .. 

يـوم الجمعـه ..:.. 

خالد دخل البيت من بعد صلاة الجمعه وغلا قاعده فالصاله .. 
خالد قعد حذاها .. : مرحبا
غلا تبي تظحك بس سوت روحها انها مب مهتمه : مرحبتين
خالد : بونسوار 
غلا : ههههه 
خالد : ظحكج؟
غلا : حييل 
خالد : تدرين اموت عليج وانتي تظحكين؟
غلا : أي ادري
خالد يقلدها :أي ادري
غلا : خاااااالد
خالد : ههههه غلاااااا
غلا : نعممممم!!!
خالد : عيالي وين
غلا : فوق شتبي فيهم؟
خالد : احسن ، بنشرد انا وانتي .. 
غلا : وين ؟
خالد : عازمج 
غلا : يصير اعرف وين؟
خالد : لا انا طول عمري احب المفاجئات ياغلا ماقدر اقول
غلا تترجى : عشااني ، قول حبيبي وين
خالد على طول : على الغدا
غلا ابتسمت له و طرى عليها شي : وامك؟ وغدا الجمعه؟
خالد : يييييييييييييااه شعليييي انا منهمم ، كيفي يبا ، بقط عيالي ويتصرفون بهم 
غلا : صـج
خالد : أي صج..فاهمه؟
غلا : فاهمه

خالد راح يرتاح له شوي على ما غلا تجهز و تجهز عيالها .. 
غلا لبست تنوره سودا وبلوزه عنابية ، طلع شكلهم روعه ولبست سعد و فيصل و مريم وخلصوا 
راحت قعدت حذا خالد وهي تهزه شوي شوي 
غلا تشيل ذراعه اللي مغطي فيها عيونه، خالد مسك يدها .. 
غلا : يلا خالد
خالد يسوي روحه نايم
غلا : يلا حبيبــــي
خالد يفتح عين : ماتشوفيني نايم 
غلا : نايم؟ خلاص حبيبي خلك نايم 
خالد : لالا اتغشمر معاج يامره ، يلا يلا 
غلا ضحكت له وسبقوه تحت .. 
بعد مانزل وركبوا السيارة ووصلوا عيالهم وصلوا للمطعم ونزلوا .. 
خالد يطالع غلا جنه اول مره يشوفها .. 
غلا : خالد لاتسوي جذي تشوف المكان مليان ناس
خالد بالعماله يشهق بس بدون صوت =} 
غلا : هههه خالد لاتسوي جذي ، الناس تطالعنا
خالد : اكيييد يحسدوني اللي مايخافون الله .. 
جاهم الويتر وعطاهم المنيو 
خالد : لا بس عطنا شي نشربه الحين بعدين الغدا 
الويتر : أكييد 
خالد : شتشربين غلا؟
غلا : اممم ، على ذوقك
خالد : اكييد؟ 
الويتر : أكييد زوأك حلوو 
خالد : هههه الله يخليك (خالد ماستوعب ) .. 
وطلب له هو و لغلا .. 
خالد كان طالب العصير فكاس مثل الـ Mug كبيير وايد .. 
خالد : شفتي كلٍ وحجمه 


غلا : ههههههههههههههه 
خالد : شلون سّعود بعد اللي صار؟
غلا : لا حمدلله أحسن 
خالد شرب العصير
غلا : ماعرفت متى بتسافر؟
خالد : لاوالله ، لسى 
غلا : لسى ، ههههههههه 

بعد ماتغدوا وتموا شوية سوالف و ظحك وبعدها تمشوا فالسياره وراحوا للبيت العود .. 
خالد ماعطى امه مجال تقول له أي شي على طول سلم وحب راسها وكلها بالاسئله لين ماانطمت 
غلا قعدت حذا عمها سعود وهو جنه يعد عليها سالفه قديمـه ..
خالد امه مسكته وراحت معاه لدار بعيده عنهم 
خالد مارضى يدخل ودخلته بالغصب 
خالد : يمه عندج أي كلام بره ، جدام غلا 
لطيفه :اسمعني هالكلام بيوصلها ان كان يصير من جدامها ولا وراها
خالد : لا يمه انتي خايفه ، لو مب خايفه مادخلتيني وسط هالدار المسكره وبعيد عنها 
لطيفه : لا ترفع صوتك علي وانطرني اكمل كلامي 
خالد : مابي اسمع شي يمه مابي 
لطيفه : بتسمع 
خالد : خير يمه؟ شنو بعد ؟ آمري؟
لطيفه : العنود
خالد : ولعنتين ، شبلاها؟
لطيفه : ماله داعي تلعن ، اسمعني انا عطيتك فرصه تفكر ، شقلت؟
خالد : يوهوووووو ، يلا يمه سلام عليكم
لطيفه تجره من ثوبه وهي تصرخ : لما اكلمك تسمعني لين الآخر
خالد يعلى صوته من غير قصد : مابي يمه هالخربطه مابي اسمعها 
سعود و غلا سمعومهم وخافوا من الصراخ 
غلا : شفيهم عمي؟ شصاير؟
سعود : مادري؟
ماعلقوا لما الصراخ خف ، بس اللي صار خالد طلع من الدار وصرخ صرخه وحده 
خالد : يبـا تعال !(وهو معصب) 
سعود : شبلاك؟ شهالصريخ؟
خالد : يبا شوف لاتحدني احلف ماطب هالبيت ، ماتشوف لي دبره مع امي ؟ 
سعود : خير ياصبي شفيك؟ شمسويه امك؟
لطيفه : ماسويت له شي؟
غلا قربت من خالد وهي ماسكه جتفه بتهديه .. 
سعود : لطيفه شعندج معاه؟ من ماطلعتي لنا بعجبه؟ شناويه عليه؟
خالد يزعق : يلا يمه قولي، ولا الحين الكلام مانعرف نقوله ، مب صار لج ساعه تهاوشيني وتصرخين ومابقت كلمه ماقلتيها ، الحين ماعندج شي تقولينه؟ خفتي لانه جدامها؟
غلا مستغربه ماتفهم ولاشي من اللي يقولونه؟
سعود صرخ على خالد : انت هيه ماتفهمني شصاير؟
خالد : قولي يمه ، تحجي ، مو مساعه تحنين علي تبيني اعرس وآخذ االعنود وماتبين غلا تعرف؟ لكن انا ماني خاش عنها وكاهي جدامج وعرفت والي بيصير انا راضي فيه .. 
سعود : يعني سويتيها يالطيفه؟
لطيفه : والله انا وحده تبي لولدها الفرحه ابي اشوف عياله تارسين هالبيت 
خالد : مابيج تفرحيني ، انا فرحان جذي ، شلون افرح مع غير غلا؟ يمه حراام عليج ، بسج من هالسوايا
غلا اللي كانت طول الوقت ساكته ولما خلص الصراخ 
خالد : غـلا؟
غلا بكل هدوء : رجعني البيت
خالد يطالع امه بنظرات مانقدر نقول كراهيه ، تشبه الكراهيه .. او نوع من اللوم .. 
غلا مشت عنهم و دموعها تمشي على خدها .. 
لما وصلوا للبيت غلا على طول قفلت على روحها الدار ولا خلت أي حد يدخل ، وكالعاده تمت تصيح ، خلاص غلا تقريبآ بدت تكره حياتها اللي كل يوم تتلون لها بلون ، مره تفرحها ومره تنكدها ومره تصيحها ومره تغمرها بفرح و مشاعر لاول مره تحسها ومره تعوضها عن كل ثانيه فرح بشهور من اللوعه والحززن .. 
خذها النوح لين ماغفت على المخده ولما قامت لقت محد فالبيت وخالد كاتب لها ورقه وحاطها على طاولة الصاله 

كاتب ( نوم العوافـي ، راجع لج .. ) 
غلا استغربت ماكتب وين بيروح ولا أي شي وموبايله مسكر .. 
نزلت تسأل الخدامات مايدرون رجعت للدار وهي ماسكه كوب فيه قهوه بس مو مره مثل خالد .. 
لما فتحت غلا الدريشه


تدرون شنو شافت؟

----------


## دمعة الروح

لما صحت غلا من النوم و قرت ورقة خالد ( نوم العوافـي ، راجع لج .. ) 
غلا استغربت ماكتب وين بيروح ولا أي شي وموبايله مسكر .. 
نزلت تسأل الخدامات مايدرون رجعت للدار وهي ماسكه كوب فيه قهوه فتحت الدريشه عشان تروح عن نفسها شوي يمكن الهـوا والنسمه الصافيه تقدر تخفف عنها شوي اللي فيـها .. 
غلا وقف قلبها من اللي شافته و انكسر الكوب ، هذا عمر !! 
شيسوي؟ لالالا أكيد يتراوالي ، غلا شوي وبتنط من الدريشه لا هو هذي سيارته 
عمر كان قاعد فالارض الفاضيه بس ماتدري شكان يسوي؟؟ 
غلا ( وانت ماتطلع لي الا فهالاوقات ) 
غلا بتروح تشوف اذا صج هو ولا لاء .. خذت شيلتها ونزلت وطلعت وخلت الخدامه تنتظرها عند الباب لان الارض مب بعيده وايد .. 
مالقت حد!! 
غلا ( بسم الله الرحمن ، انا متأكده اني شفته ) .. 
لفت عشان ترجع البيت ولما وصلت لقت خالد فحوش البيت 
غلا ( افففف الحين بيسأل وين كنت؟ شقوله؟)
خالد بخرعه : غـلا !
غلا تلف عليه وهي متجتفه بدون لاترد ولا تحط عينها بعينه .. 
خالد : وين كنتي؟
غلا : سمعت صوت حد يصيح و طلعت اشوف خفت حد صاير فيه شي
خالد : و في حد؟
غلا : الظاهر يتراوالي
خالد توه بيكلمها خلته و دخلت 
خالد تنهد و دخل يلحقها مايصير يتم ساكت لازم يقول لها
فتح باب الغرفه مالقاها بس شافها شايله مريم وترجعها بسريرها
ارتاح يعني موجوده ماتقدر تشرد ، خالد قفل الباب عشان حتى لو بتطلع ماتقدر << 
شال المفتاح و حطه على الكمدينه بس خاشه بين الاغراض .. 
غلا حطت مريم فسريرها وقعدت تطالعها تبي تقضي الوقت كله هني ولا تطلع لـه .. 
خلاص مابقت فيها رووح بعد ، ان شافته ولا كلمها بتموت جدامه ، أصلاً شيبي يقول لها بعد اللي سووه فيها!
خالد دخل على هدوء الغرفه و غلا شافت ظله بس مارفعت راسها ، طق الباب بخفـــه 
غلا طالعته أشر لها تجي .. 
غلا شالت يدها عن مريم بكل برود وقامت .. 
غلا وهي ترد الباب : خيـر؟؟
خالد : غلا تعالي
غلا غصباً عنها ملامحها تغيرت و وصلت حدها .. ودها تطيح فيهم ضرب هو و امه كلهمم ماتدري ليش
غلا قعدت وهي تطالع الارض
خالد : غلا انتي صدقتي اللي صار !! 
غلا : بعدد خالد؟؟؟؟ بعد بتقول كل اللي صار جذب وانا فهمته غلط ؟
خالد : صدقيني و راس عيالي هالمره انا مالي خـص ، اكثر من مره كلمتني فهالسالفه وانا كنت اتهاوش معاها غلا ، مستحيل افكر فحد غيرج غـلا .. 
غلا ببرودها وهي لافه عنها : بس لازم تراجع نفسك خالد ، لأنك انظلمت بزواجك وصار غصبٍ عنك 
خالد يلفها : غلااا لاتمصخينها ، قلت لج كل اللي صار 
غلا تدز ايده : وخر عني ، بعد عقب اللي صار تبي تمد يدك؟ مب حرام عليك ياخالد ؟ انا بنت عمك كل يوم مخليني فحال مااعرف فيه الدنيا شلون صايره؟ هذا قدر ابوي و امي عندكم؟ والله حرام مامداني انسى السالفه اللي قبلها طلعتوا لي بعلـه غير؟. ليش انا شسويت؟ قلتوا لي تزوجي و تزوجت قالوا لي ظلمتي خالد وقلت أي ظالمته و رجعت لك ، هذا جزاي؟ على الأقل ارأف باليتييمه ، ام عيالك ، (تصيح) تعاملوني انا والجلب واحد 
خالد عصب لما سمع الكلمه : غـلاا!!! شهالكلام؟ انتي تقولين هالكلام ، انتي تنحطين على الراس ، وانا اللي مارضى عليج بالغلط تقولين هالكلام 
غلا تقاطعه : هاا شبتقول بعد؟ بتردون السالفه علي وبطلع ظالمتكم صح!
خالد وصل حده و سكت لانه لو رد عليها مستحيل رده بالكلام يعرف نفسه اذا عصب
سكتوا شوي و غلا تمسح دموعها 
غلا : ليش ماقلت لي من البدايه؟ 
خالد : صدقيني غلا كنت بقولج لكن مادري شلون صارت اشيا وايد نستني هالسالفه
غلا : ليش هالسالفه تنسي؟
خالد : ياربي ياغلا ، يعني بجذب عليج؟ تدرين شلون ( غلا تطالعه عشان يكمل كلامه) واجهي امي ، والعنود بعد اذا مب مصدقتني 
غلا : تبيني اروح لهم بنفسي بعد؟ عقب اللي سووه لي؟
خالد صرخ : غلاااا شسوي يعني؟؟ اذبح نفسي عشان تصدقين ان مالي ذنب 
غلا : لا اصلاً خساره حرقة اعصابنا 
و مشت عنه تبي تفتح الباب مقفول 
خالد يدور المفتاح ويدخل يده بين الاشيا ويطيحهم و غلا انزعجت من الصوت 
فتح الباب و طلعت غلا ( يبي الساعه اللي اطلع فيها بعد ، انا الغلطانه )) .. 
نزلت غلا وقعدت فالصاله و شافته نازل بيطلع بعد ولا همــــه شي من اللي صار ، لكن غلا عرفت له ولا حتى كأن في حد مر فالصاله .. 
خالد طالعها و هز راسه وطلع بره البيت 
لما طلع من البيت غلا قعدت تفكر تخلي له البيت و تطـع ، بس قلبها ماطاوعها ، هو قال بيواجههم ولو انها صعبه عليها بس مب اصعب من انها تظلم ، و من خالد !! 
لما رجع خالد للبيت فالليل كانت غلا مب مهتمه له اذا كان رد او لين الحين بره .. نايمـه والبيت كله طافي .. 
لما صار اليوم انهم يواجهون لطيفه غلا صج ماكان لها نفس تطلع من البيت مع انها كانت تنتظر هاليوم
يمكن تاخذ فيه قرار يهدم حياتها تتطلق او تخلي خالد و ماترجع لـه .. الله اعلم 
لما وصلـوا البيت كانت العنود موجوده ولطيفه وسعود ومحمد اخو العنود بعد و خالد و غلا أكيد .. 

.* تعال وفك من هالصدر ظيقه تعال و لا تفرط في حناني انا مليت اذا تبغي الحقيقه ولا ودي بغيرك حُب ثاني ، ترى مال للعشيق الا عشيقـه ، ترى ماتسعدك الا احظانـي *. 

الجو كان وايد هادي و غلا ماتوقعت جذي لدرجة انها احترت ان ولا حد مهتم ولا ينتظرون العشـا ، بعد حد له نفس ياكل؟؟؟ 
وكملها خالد استأذن قال عنده شغل و مضطر يروح وبيرجع فأقل من ساعه ..
غلا كان ودها تذبح عمرها شلون هي قاطه نفسها بين ناس احساسهم ميت .. 
لفت وماشافت غيره .. 
الوحيد اللي احساسه حي .. عمر .. شنو متغيــر عليها شكلـه .. أول مره تشوفه جذي .. صار رجال .. يعني كبر .. ملامحه صارت حاده أكثر .. كان من عيونه مبين انه حاس فيها أكثر من خالد !! 
عمر : غلا ممكن شوي؟
غلا ماستوعبت الا انصدمت ، تهز له راسها تقصد شنو؟ 
عمر : ممكن شوي؟
غلا جدمت .. 
و عمر قعد على الكرسي اللي فالممر
عمر : صدقييني ظلمتيه هالمره 
غلا : دايماً ظالمته
عمر : غلا انتي اكثر وحده تعرفين امي ، تعرفين شلون تعرف تحرق القلب 
غلا : اكيد اعرف
عمر : عشان جذي الله يخليج صدقيني خالد ماله ذنب
غلا صاحت : دايماً اقول هالمره آخر مره وبكره بنبدى حياه ثانيه بدون امك لكن ......... (ماقدرت تمسك عمرها)
عمر : لاا غلاااااا ، تكفيين لاتصييحييييييين ، وغلاتي عندج (انتبه شقاعد يقول) قصدي و غلاة عيالج ، لاتصيحين مافي شي يسوى دموعج
غلا مالقت نفسها الا قايله كل شي لعمر ، كل اللي تحس فيه طلعته له بس ارتااااحت
غلا لما سمعت حس خالد قامت بتروح تبي تطلع من هني

عمر فتح تسند على الطوفه وهو يغني 
هذي دموعك يومها لامستني حسيتها مني تنادي علي ََََََََََََََََََََََََََََ 
يابنت يكفي دمعتك عذبتنـي
لا تقولي اليوم اصبر شويه
ان كان حبيتك وروحي عصتني
لاخير في روحي ولا خير فيَََ

خالد : شفيج غلا؟
غلا : برجع البيت 
خالد يردها وهي تدز يده لكن هو يرجعها غصب : ماتروحين غلا مايصير تتمين جذي
غلا : خلاص خالد انا فهمت كل شي خل نرجع
خالد يطالعها وهو مستغرب : غلا كلهم هني عشان هالسالفه
غلا : خاالد خلاص 
خالد يمسك يدها : عشاني زين
غلا تطالعه وهي عاقده حواجبها من الخوف ماتدري شبيصير هالمره بعد
قعدوا كلهم و كلهم يتكلمون بالسالفه و غلا بس تطالعهم وهي ساكته
العنود : صدقيني غلا ولا ادري عن هالسالفه ، وخالتي خلاص بسج من اللي تسوينه ، كبري عقلج مو عقل مره فسنج
خالد : انا قلت لك يبا ، وحلفت وامي مصخت السالفه (خذ غلا) وهذا وجه الضيـــــف .. 
غلا فالسياره كانت خايفه شصار؟ شستوى؟ خلاص خالد ماراح يزورهم وبيقطعهم وكل هالشي بسبتها وصار قبل شوي لالا اكيد تحلم 
غلا : انت شسويت؟
خالد : امي ياغلا كل يوم بتطلع لنا بسالفه شكل وانا واحد مابي اعور قلبي واشوفها كل يوم تغلط عليج واسكت
غلا : يعني بتقطعهم 
خالد : اكيد لا ، بالعكس بقوم بالواجب انا
غلا سكتت ماعرفت شتقول الله ، الله يستر لايكون بيسوي شي لالا خالد مايضر هلـه .. 
وصلوا للبيت و خالد ولا تكلم بكلمه و طاح طيحه على الزقاير 
غلا تنرفزت وراحت له البلكونه وخذت الزقاره منه وطفتها << خطيره لول 
خالد : صدقتي غلا ! صدقتي انج ظالمتني
غلا ماردت عليه وهزت راسها .. ورجعت للدار .. 


بعد اسبــوع 
عمر كان فداره مستغرب هالاسبوع كلش لا حس و لا خبر عن اخوه ، يخاف يروح له البيت وبعد يتخرع خالد 
لكن شيسوي يسكت ومايسأل .. 
اتصل البيت وردت غـلا .. 
غلا :الووو ! 
عمر ساكت
غلا : الووو ؟؟ 
عمر انتبه : أ الوو ! 
غلا : اهلين عمر 
عمر : هلاا ، هلا والله ، شلونج ام فيصل؟ شخباركم؟
غلا : حمدلله طيبين ، شلونكم انتوا؟
عمر : الله يسلمج بخير و نعمه ، وينكم لا حس ولا خبر
غلا : موجودين والله
عمر : ماجيتونا هالاسبوع 
غلا : والله ماقدرنا خالد كان مشغول واايد (ماعرفت شتقول له) 
عمر : اها ، خلاص عيل اذا جاكم خالد سلمي عليه وبلغيه انتي اتصلت اسأل 
غلا : انشالله
عمر : يالله فمان الله
غلا : مع السلامه 

و سكرووووووووو 


هذا اللي صار مع عمر عاشق غلا و غلا مرت خالد اللي كانو يحبون بعض ، بكل هالسطحيه كانت مكالمتهم بعد ماكان عمر بين كل كلمه و كلمه يقط له كلمه يتغزل فيها بغلا

احنا مافكرنا شلون لو عمر تزوج غلا؟ بيكونون سعيدين ولا حياتهم مثل حياتها مع خالد؟؟ 
او لانهم يحبون بعض بيكونون واثقين اكثر ومحد يقدر يخرب عليهم ! 
او يمكن بعد كم سنه يروح الحب وتبقى ذكرياته بس .. !


اليوم الثانـي 
الساعة 6 بالضبط
غـلا قامت على عوار بطنها المعتاد ، لكن هالمره كان زايد عليـها أكثر 
شافت خالد لين الحين نايم فتحت الدرج و مالقت الدوا ، غلا تخرعت والخرعه زادت العوار ان ماخذتهم بتمووت دخلت الحمام بعد مالقته بتذبح خالد اكيد هو المتصرف فيهـم .. 
فتحت الباب بدون لايحس خالد وراحت تدور اكيد في منهم لكن ماقدرت تكمل خطواتها وطاحت على الكرسـي 
غلا تحاول تقاوم العوار وتمشي لكن ماتقدر تحس شي في بطنها يطعنها ، خلاص توقعت انها بتموت 
الخدامه يوم شافتها دورت بالصندوق اللي حاطين فيه الادويه و لقت حبتين من دوا غلا وبسرعه ودتهم لها و غلا كان شكلها يقطع القلب على طول خذتهم وشربت الماي وقعدت وهي لاويه على عمرها لين خف العوار
بعد ماخلصت غلا و استوعبت اللي صار قالت للخدامه تطرش يجيبون لها من هالدوا وتخشه عندها عشان لايشوفه خالد .. 
توها غلا بتفتح الباب تدخل الا هي خابطه فخالد ، غلا مبين عليها ان كان فيها شي 
خالد وصوته صج قايم من النوم : انتي وينج ؟؟ 
غلا ماتبيه يشوفها وسبقته لداخل الدار : رحت اشرب ماي 
خالد رجع ينام ، لكن غلا وينها ووين النوم ، بس تمت منسدحه لان العوار هد حيلها
عمر كان يتمشى فحوش البيت و الجو كان ولا أحلـــى و الورد متفتح وشكله يسـر العيـن والحديقه كلها ملونه ماتمنى عمر فهاللحظه شي كثر ماتمنى ان الزمن لو دقيقه يرجع ويكون هو و غـلا بـس .... 
تسند عمر و غمـض عينـه تخيلها لو صج موجوده شبيسوي .. ! 
الله حتى طريقة كلامه معاها وله عليـها ، من زمان ماكلمها بطريقته ماغنى لها ماقال لها شـي فتح عينه و شاف الياسمين جدامه قطف ثنتين و دخل للبيت وهو يشمهم .. 
سعود : شعندك ياروميو مقطف الورود ؟ 
عمر لاول مره يحس مافي حاجز بينه وبين ابوه : من مايحب الورد يبه؟ من مايحب الياسمين خصوصاً ؟ ها قولي؟ في حد مايحبهم 
سعود : هههههههه لا يبا محد مايحبهم 
عمر يلم الورده : حلوووه حلوه ،، شمها يبا ، ولا لا لاتشمها اغار عليها (يغمز لابوه) 
سعود اللي كان قاعد يظحك على ولده ، عمر سوى روحه معصب على ابوه
عمر : عاد ها كلـه ولا الياسميين ، ترا ياويلكم مني
سعود : روح يبا روح الله يهداك 
عمر : بزرع ياسمين بدااااري 
سعود : يالطيفه ماتجين تشوفين ولدج ؟ 
عمر : بس يبا بس بروح الدار تكفىىىىىىىى الا الـ........
سعود : هااااا ، يلا يلا دارك 
عمر راح وهو وابوه يظحكون .. 
دخل عمر داره وتأكد ان محد يشوفه وقفل الباب ، شال اللوحه الكبيره اللي خاش وراها .............!
رسمة غـلا .. ! 
راسمها بكل التفاصيل اللي ماتخطر على البال ، وكأن الرسمه صوره مو رسام راسمها ..
عمر انسدح على السرير والورد لين الحين معاه .. 
راح لعند الرسمه و علق عليها ورده وحده من اللي جايبهم وهو يغني (( انا محتاج لكلمة " حبيبي " و "حبيبتي" بعيده ياعالم عليَ )) .. 

تم يطالع اللوحه ويتذكر ايامه مع غلا و نسى انها صارت لخالد كل شي راح عن باله وسرح فعيونها
طول وهو قاعد يشوفها ولما طلع من الدار كان يغني

----------


## دمعة الروح

آخر خبر ابتسمي وسمعيه ..
شارع ذكرياتي وحدي امشيه
لفت نظري عطر كنت تحبيـه !!
اشتريته ورحت للبيت وعلى صورتك رشيت !
يا (محتاله) انتي ، من الصوره طلعتي !!
و بستيني !! أي نعم بستيني
و همستي نعم طول زعلنا ياحياتـي
((( يعلي صوووته ))) ياااااحياااااتي

المها : شهالاغنيه ؟ 
عمر تخلبص : مها؟ هلا؟ شنو؟
المها : ههه ولاشي 
عمر ابتسم لها وكمل طريقه ( المها هني؟ شتسوي؟ " يشوف ساعته " امممم شجايبها ؟ ) 
عمر دخل المطبخ وامه فيه وهو ياكل من اللي يسوونه
عمر : يممه 
لطيفه : همم !
عمر يصاصرها : المها شتسوي هني؟
لطيفه فرحت عبالها حبها ولا شي قام يسأل عنها : ليش يمه ؟؟ عجبتك ! 
عمر : استغفر الله ،، اسأل شجايبها تقولين عجبتك؟ تعكسين الكلام انتي؟
لطيفه : اييه ! لا جايه هي وامها 
عمر : يسيرون الخوات؟
لطيفه : أي شعندك 
عمر يتغشمر : يلا يلا ماعندنا هالحركاااات 
لطيفه : روح زين

عمر طلع وهو يظحك .. قعد فالصاله سلم على ام المها و هي تظحك على الورده حاطها فمخباة صدره 
عمر : شبلاكم تظحكون انتو؟
لطيفه : شهالورده ذي؟ قوم شيلها لاتصير لنا مراهق على كبر
عمر عصب على كلام امـه : شهالكلام يمه ؟
عمر قام عنهم وخلاهم بس صج افتشل نسى الورده لكن لحظه ليش افتشل؟؟ يييييه حلاة الفشله اذا غلا فيها
ماشاف الا عيال خالد متعلقين فثوبه .. ! 
عمر : شهاليوم يوم المفاجئات؟ تطلعون لنا من وين انتوا؟
غلا : من وراك! 
عمر هد عيالها والتفت : غلا؟
غلا : شلونك عمر؟
عمر : شلونج انتي؟
غلا : حمدلله طيبين 
عمر : عساها دايمه
غلا : اسفين اذيناكم لكن سوو لنا حفله يبونك و خالد ينتظرني بره 
عمر : افا ، ينتظر ماله نيه ينزل يعني؟
غلا : انت تعرف بعد اللي صارر .......... ( عمر راح لخالد ) 
خالد من شافه ( الله يستر) .. 
عمر يطق له يعني نزل الدريشه 
خالد : هلاااااااا برذر 
عمر : امش يلا انزل ، أي والله متمتح فالسياره انزل يلا
خالد : ههههههههههه ، يلا يلا




عمر : خويلد انزل اذا ابوي درى انك وصلت ومانزلت تعرف سعيود شيسوي
خالد يبتسم له : مره ثانيه انشالله مستعجلييييييين 
عمر يهد السياره ويطالع غلا اللي توها طالعه من البيت .. 
خالد : يلا حبيبي سلام 
غلا فتحت الباب وركبت وراحوو ......!

عمر مافهم اللي يصير؟ غلا دخلت بيتهم ؟ كلمته؟ خالد؟ مرت جدامه؟ كل هاي صار الحين !!! 
بعد خلتني وراحــت !! 
لو يقدر يطلع اللي فداخله بــــس! 

خالد : تهقين كلام عمر عدل؟
غلا انتبهت له : أي كلام؟
خالد : شكلج مب وياي كلش .. 
غلا تظحك : لا شدعوى

بعد اسبوعيـن خالد كان راد من الشغـل و غلا كانت توها بتطلع لكن هو سبقها وفتح الباب و دخل 
غلا : هلا والله 
خالد : هلاا هلااااا بالغلا 
غلا تقرب منه : شعندك متأخر اليوم (تفرصه) 
خالد يحاول يسوي نفسه مب متعور : آآ ،، مادري ، احححححححححححح ، يدج يابنييه
غلا : هههههههههه عشان تحرم ماتتأخر 
خالد : اعلمج تفرصين من !! 
غلا ركضت عنه وهو لحقها وولده وقفه 
خالد ولاسمعه ودزه بس على خفييف : رووووح زين
بعد العشا لما رجع خالد من الصلاة غلا كانت قاعده فالصاله ومريم الدبـه حذاها لوول .. 
و غلا ماتت ظحك من شافت خالد 
خالد : ظحكييي يالدبه 
غلا : انا ولا هيي؟ 
خالد : يلا يلا انتي الدبه بنتي ولا حد فجمالها ، تعالي بابا ، بس لاتكسرين البيت 
غلا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
خالد : تعالي لاتعاديج امج وتصيرين تتظحكين 
غلا : لا والله !!
خالد : ههههههههههههههههه ( يقلدها) 
غلا : خاااااااالد 
خالد : بتفرصين فرصي خلاص صارت عندي مناعه 
غلا : هههههههه 
فيصل جا و انسدح بحظن امه 
خالد : لا والله ، شنو مليق ياولد خلود ، فز يلا فززز 
فيصل مايدري شالسالفه قام 
غلا : شفيك عليه؟
خالد : ها ، يلا يلا روح انت ومريوم روحو 
غلا تظحك عليه 
خالد : تظحكين ها؟
غلا : انت شفيك اليووم؟ شماكل؟
خالد انسدح بحظنها : من حلاة عيالج 
غلا : مب عيالي بس 
خالد يمسك يدها وغلا سكتت 
غلا جنها تذكرت شي : خاااااااااالد ! 
خالد : ألبـي ! 
غلا : باجر عيدميلاد عيالك 
خالد : شسوي لهم 
غلا : خاالد ، شنو شسوي لهم 
خالد : وخير ، أصلآ انتي فاليوم اللي تظحكين فيه هذا عيد ، يلا يلا
غلا تخش ويهها بيدها : خااااالد 
خالد يعتدل ويشيل يدها : غـلااااا

المها كانت قاعده فصالة بيتهم و ماتدري عمر شفيه تغير فجأه عليهم ، لا يقعد معاهم ولا يسولف مع حد .! 
أكيد فيه شي حد مزعله ولا متظايق ؟ مايصير مني والطريج يتغير 
انزين حتى لو فيه شي شبيعرفني اانا ، من انا عشان يقولي .. افف والله بجن اناا
خالد سوى حفلة عياله فبيته و لطيفه اعتذرت راح سعود و عمر سعود راح قبل حتى لايبدون قعد معاهم شوي وخلاهم .. 
بيتهم كان مليان يهال وحشرتهم .. 
وخالد و غلا و عمر قاعدين فالصاله مع خالاتهم .. 
عمر قعد معاهم وتوه بيطلع 
خالد : وين؟؟ 
عمر : خلاص بس طولت وايد هني
خالد : ازاي؟ هيطفو الشمع 
عمر : هههههههههههههههههههههه ، لا ماعليه جد مستعجل خويلد ، يلا سلام 
خالد : على راحتك ، الله يحفظك 
وطلع عمر 
عمر(خلاص أكيد تبي تقعد مع ريلها وعيالها،صج إني هبل قاعد قعده جنهم مثبتيني بمسامير!!) 
غلا انتبهت ان عمر محد وقطت شيلتها وراحت مع خالد على قولته هيطفو الشممع 
وقفت هي وياه وعيالهم جدامهم وخالد مستغل الفرصه حاط يده على غلا ويفرصها وغلا تنط كل شوي
غلا : خلااااااص خالد 
خالد يفرصها : هاااا، (يفرص) اوووعي تخربين الحفله
غلا تشيل يده من عليها و ماشافته الا ينفخ مع عياله و لا يفرصها وهو ينفخ 
غلا خذت يده وتمت فارصتها فرصه وحده طول الوقت ، يعني بدال لاتمسكها فارصتها .. 
بعدها البيت فظى وتموا بس اليهال و غلا و خالد معاهم .. 
خلوهم بروحهم وهم تموا فالصاله 
خالد : عاد خلاص يدي حرام عليج
غلا : عشان تحرم ( وهي قايمه ) 
خالد: ويين؟ 
غلا : ببدل ملابسي
خالد يجرها : بعدييييين 
غلا : بعدين بعدين ، بأمرك 
خالد يغمز لها .. 
غلا تسندت على خالد وهو يسولف وينكت وغلا تموت من الظحك ، طلع خالد من مخباه علبه فيها خاتم
غلا : اللله ، روووعه 
خالد : اراويج الروعه (ياخذ يدها ويلبسها) ، ، هاي الروعــــــه 
غلا ابتسمت له 
خالد : موو بس خواتم ذهـب ، تستاااهل عيوووني 
غلا : هههه حياااتي والله 
غلا باسته وراحت تبدل ملابسها .. 

اليوم الثاني رجع خالد من الشغل وهو شكله عنده خبر .. 
على الغدا 
خالد : غـلا ؟ 
غلا : ها حبيبي؟
خالد : الاسبوع الجاي بسافر!
غلا هدت اللي فيدها: شنو؟ وين؟
خالد : رايحين امريكا انشالله ، عشان المشروع ، قلت لج عنه 
غلا : بس بسرعه ، وايد تسرعتوا خالد
خالد : لا عمري يتراوالج ماني مطول كلها اسبوع هناك وراجع انشالله
غلا : واتم بروحي؟
خالد : ماتهونين علي والله ، خلاص خلج فالبيت العود لين ارجع .. 
غلا : أي صح ، البيت العود ، يصير الف خير
خالد : والله ماعرفنا لج ، هني تبين ولا البيت العود؟
غلا : اقعد فبيتي احسن لي .. 
خالد : انزين ، خلج فبيتج يامدام
غلا : انزين ؟ وشبتسوي هناك؟ وليش اسبوع خلها 3 ايام
خالد : لا ساعه احسن بعد 
غلا : احسن و احسن
خالد : ههههههههه غلا حياتي ماني مطول صدقيني
غلا سكتت وماردت عليه .. 








شبيصير لما خالد بيسافر؟
بيرجع؟ ولا بيصير له شي؟
و عمر ؟ ممكن ينتهز فرصة غياب اخوه ويسوي شي؟

اتمنى لكم قراءة ممتعــــــــــه
   اختكــــــــــم دمعة الروح :amuse:

----------

